# Aggiornamento



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere?  anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti.

per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
> sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
> sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere?  anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti.
> 
> per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.


ma continua pure, sai quanto cazzo me ne fotte a me de te e de muglieret'?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*MA*

Io al tuo posto smetterei....di esistere!!Tanto un povero pusillanime come te non lo piangerebbe nessuno neanche quella disgraziata di tua moglie!!:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma continua pure, sai quanto cazzo me ne fotte a me de te e de muglieret'?
> 
> ahahahah


veramente? diavolo, che notizia tetra


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
> sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
> sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere? anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. *Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti*.
> 
> per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.



spiegati meglio.....


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io al tuo posto smetterei....di esistere!!Tanto un povero pusillanime come te non lo piangerebbe nessuno neanche quella disgraziata di tua moglie!!:rotfl:


grazie oscuro, sempre benevolo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
> sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
> sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere?  anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti.
> 
> per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.


divorziare....ma non la ami più?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ho una buona memoria.....!!


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> veramente? diavolo, che notizia tetra


te' rasun'...me sa che stanotte nun dormiro'...

ma datte foco...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> spiegati meglio.....


a seguito di alcuni commenti ho cominciato a pensare che forse dovrei restituire a mia moglie la libertà. se le dicessi cio' che ho fatto, le renderei la vita molto dura, come alcuni mi hanno anche fatto notare. Magari invece potrei semplicemente divorziare, e lasciarla libera di trovare un uomo sincero e fedele. questa è la terza possibilità, distruggere lo status quo, senza dirle che la tradivo


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

ma lei è felice? la rendi felice nonostante le corna?


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> a seguito di alcuni commenti ho cominciato a pensare che forse dovrei restituire a mia moglie la libertà. se le dicessi cio' che ho fatto, le renderei la vita molto dura, come alcuni mi hanno anche fatto notare. Magari invece potrei semplicemente divorziare, e lasciarla libera di trovare un uomo sincero e fedele. questa è la terza possibilità, distruggere lo status quo, senza dirle che la tradivo


se non provi più nulla per lei fai pure...
ma a questo punto direi lei tutta la verità, soffrirà certo, ma sarà proprio questa sofferenza ad allontanarla da te al più presto, se invece la lasci senza un motivo non si darà pace...
che hai intenzioni di dirle ti lascio perchè non mi meriti?
perchè non ti amo più?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma no..dai tua moglie gira e rigira aaa trovamo noi....!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> a seguito di alcuni commenti ho cominciato a pensare che forse dovrei restituire a mia moglie la libertà. se le dicessi cio' che ho fatto, le renderei la vita molto dura, come alcuni mi hanno anche fatto notare. Magari invece potrei semplicemente divorziare, e lasciarla libera di trovare un uomo sincero e fedele. questa è la terza possibilità, distruggere lo status quo, senza dirle che la tradivo


e quale motivo addurresti?

che le puzza l'alito?

ahahahah

cioe' nun me di' che te sei sposato na' deficiente che di sti tempi a tutto penserebbe tranne che alle corna a strascico...

ahahahah


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> divorziare....ma non la ami più?


buona domanda tebe. si, la amo. Ma sempre da infedele. 
E leggendo i commenti di molti mi sono reso conto che in fondo le sto dando una vita "non vera". Ora, io non credo che esista una vita vera. Ne ho parlato a lungo. Ma forse il diritto di scelta lo avrebbe dovuto avere. Ma non posso tornare indietro, posso solo interrompere quel che abbiamo ed offrirle la libertà


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se non provi più nulla per lei fai pure...
> ma a questo punto direi lei tutta la verità, soffrirà certo, ma sarà proprio questa sofferenza ad allontanarla da te al più presto, se invece la lasci senza un motivo non si darà pace...
> che hai intenzioni di dirle ti lascio perchè non mi meriti?
> perchè non ti amo più?


non senza un motivo, ci sono alcune ragioni che posso usare. Ma non credi che dirle tutta la verità le renderebbe tutto il passato orrendo?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> ma lei è felice? la rendi felice nonostante le corna?


si, lei si dichiara felice


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> buona domanda tebe. si, la amo. Ma sempre da infedele.
> E leggendo i commenti di molti mi sono reso conto che in fondo le sto dando una vita "non vera". Ora, io non credo che esista una vita vera. Ne ho parlato a lungo. Ma forse il diritto di scelta lo avrebbe dovuto avere. Ma non posso tornare indietro, posso solo interrompere quel che abbiamo ed offrirle la libertà



Capisco che tu non abbia "voglia" di raccontarle dei tuoi tradimenti.
Ma in effetti, che le dici come motivazione?

E in alternativa, dirle che vorresti una coppia aperta, e vedere come va?
Non è che scateneresti un inferno peggiore di quello che succederebbe se le dicessi "cara divorziamo" o "cara ti tradisco".

Così sì che le dai la possibilità di scegliere.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> buona domanda tebe. si, la amo. Ma sempre da infedele.
> E leggendo i commenti di molti mi sono reso conto che in fondo le sto dando una vita "non vera". Ora, io non credo che esista una vita vera. Ne ho parlato a lungo. Ma forse il diritto di scelta lo avrebbe dovuto avere. Ma non posso tornare indietro, posso solo interrompere quel che abbiamo ed offrirle la libertà


e se invece smetti di tradirla e ricominci da capo..
hai detto di amarla no?
distruggi tutte le eventuali prove, fai pulizia nella tua vita insomma e comportati come lei merita no?

troppo difficile vero?


scusa ma non credo ai sensi di colpa......no...
secondo me non ti va più di stare con lei, vuoi fare bisboccia in giro in modo più libero e giochi la carta dell'altruismo....


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

Divorziare. Ridarle la libertà e la possibilità, altrove, di stare bene.
Dire o non dire: non so cosa consigliarti. Non so come è lei. Non so nemmeno la tua storia. Sapere devasta, incide non solo sul presente o sul futuro, ma anche sul passato. Ma non sapere è truffa. E' vivere una realtà che non esiste, una delle cose peggiori che si possa fare ad una persona. Io la truffa non l'ho voluta, ma la verità mi ha arso, letteralmente. Però, tornando indietro, rifarei tutto, solo lo farei prima. Magari la desertificazione sarebbe stata meno completa, meno assoluta.

Mi sa che il mio parere non ti aiuta, vé?
Intanto che ci pensi, però, lasciala. Almeno questo.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e quale motivo addurresti?
> 
> che le puzza l'alito?
> 
> ...


come in molte coppia, abbiamo i nostri contrasti. Non credo che sarebbe impossibile arrivare ad una rottura, non in un giorno, ma potrei arrivarci progressivamente


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> si, lei si dichiara felice


e allora continua a farla felice e non farti beccare mai


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e se invece smetti di tradirla e ricominci da capo..
> hai detto di amarla no?
> distruggi tutte le eventuali prove, fai pulizia nella tua vita insomma e comportati come lei merita no?
> 
> ...


io non ho sensi di colpa.
pero' stavo pensando seriamente di smetterla con l'infedeltà, poi sono venuto qui e me ne hanno dette tante da farmi ricredere...
sul serio, l'ipotesi di smetterla è la numero uno


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> come in molte coppia, abbiamo i nostri contrasti. Non credo che sarebbe impossibile arrivare ad una rottura, non in un giorno, ma potrei arrivarci progressivamente


ma allora sei proprio una merda se voj provoca' na' separazione solo perche' s'ostina a metterte er dentifricio nel lato sbajato...ahahahah

invece se i contrasti so' piu' importanti e ce prendi pe' culo dicendo che e' felice, pure...

ahahahah


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco che tu non abbia "voglia" di raccontarle dei tuoi tradimenti.
> Ma in effetti, che le dici come motivazione?
> 
> E in alternativa, dirle che vorresti una coppia aperta, e vedere come va?
> ...


io ci ho provato tebe, ma siamo entrati in un periodo di gelosia folle, dal quale sono uscito quando sono arrivato su questo sito. Avevo tentato di dirle che dopo tanti anni assieme avevamo bisogno delle nostre libertà, sia io che lei. Apriti cielo.
No, non va.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> buona domanda tebe. si, la amo. Ma sempre da infedele.
> E leggendo i commenti di molti mi sono reso conto che in fondo le sto dando una vita "non vera". Ora, io non credo che esista una vita vera. Ne ho parlato a lungo. Ma forse il diritto di scelta lo avrebbe dovuto avere. Ma non posso tornare indietro, posso solo interrompere quel che abbiamo ed offrirle la libertà



se lei è felice. Si sente amata da te. Tu la ami. E alla fine siete felici.
Non capisco.
Come credi lei la prenderebbe ora?
Sei tu che la conosci, non noi.
Pensi che lei vorrebbe avere una scelta in questo senso? Vorrebbe saperlo?

Io non vorrei per esempio


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> e allora continua a farla felice e non farti beccare mai



quoto


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> io ci ho provato tebe, ma siamo entrati in un periodo di gelosia folle, dal quale sono uscito quando sono arrivato su questo sito. Avevo tentato di dirle che dopo tanti anni assieme avevamo bisogno delle nostre libertà, sia io che lei. Apriti cielo.
> No, non va.


e questa secondo te sarebbe felice, cosi'?...ahahahah

alla faccia der cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora sei proprio una merda se voj provoca' na' separazione solo perche' s'ostina a metterte er dentifricio nel lato sbajato...ahahahah
> 
> invece se i contrasti so' piu' importanti e ce prendi pe' culo dicendo che e' felice, pure...
> 
> ahahahah


e' lunga da spiegare, ma in sintesu ci sono delle cose che sono io ad accettare di lei. ma se pretendessi il cambioamento, lei non saprebbe farlo


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> e' lunga da spiegare, ma in sintesu ci sono delle cose che sono io ad accettare di lei. ma se pretendessi il cambioamento, lei non saprebbe farlo


e che te combina?...

te fa la pasta scotta?

ahahahah


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Divorziare. Ridarle la libertà e la possibilità, altrove, di stare bene.
> Dire o non dire: non so cosa consigliarti. Non so come è lei. Non so nemmeno la tua storia. Sapere devasta, incide non solo sul presente o sul futuro, ma anche sul passato. Ma non sapere è truffa. E' vivere una realtà che non esiste, una delle cose peggiori che si possa fare ad una persona. Io la truffa non l'ho voluta, ma la verità mi ha arso, letteralmente. Però, tornando indietro, rifarei tutto, solo lo farei prima. Magari la desertificazione sarebbe stata meno completa, meno assoluta.
> 
> Mi sa che il mio parere non ti aiuta, vé?
> Intanto che ci pensi, però, lasciala. Almeno questo.


anna, grazie del messaggio. il tuo parere invece è prezioso.
devo confessare che sono riemerso dal mio silenzio leggendo il tuo post. Le mie gesta sono forse meno impressionanti del tuo ex, ma sicuramente la devasterei come lui ha devastato te. E' per questo che dicevo che il dopo mi disgusta più del prima. Dopo avrebbe dovuto comportarsi bene. Ma vabbe'.

Ecco, anche tu dici che dovrei lasciarla. La terza opzione


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> io non ho sensi di colpa.
> pero' stavo pensando seriamente di smetterla con l'infedeltà, *poi sono venuto qui e me ne hanno dette tante da farmi ricredere...
> *sul serio, l'ipotesi di smetterla è la numero uno


cioè ti abbiamo istigato a tradire ancora?
non ti sto capendo....

scusa se vuoi essere fedele fallo pure, qui nessuno dice a tua moglie quel che hai fatto
ricomincia....


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> io ci ho provato tebe, ma siamo entrati in un periodo di gelosia folle, dal quale sono uscito quando sono arrivato su questo sito. Avevo tentato di dirle che dopo tanti anni assieme avevamo bisogno delle nostre libertà, sia io che lei. Apriti cielo.
> No, non va.



Scusa, gelosia folle sua? O tua? Visto che dici che ne sei uscito arrivando su questo sito...
Poi, il discorso può essere fatto in tanti modi.
Capisco che sia un "apriti cielo", ma lo sarebbe pure il discorso "separiamoci".

Non credere che separarsi sia più indolore o più veloce che proseguire quel discorso.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se lei è felice. Si sente amata da te. Tu la ami. E alla fine siete felici.
> Non capisco.
> Come credi lei la prenderebbe ora?
> Sei tu che la conosci, non noi.
> ...


io neppure, é proprio la base dela mia teoria di vita. Ma leggendo qui, alcune persone mi hanno fatto pensare. Mettere in discussione il mio sistema. Ed è per questo che ora ho anche la terza opzione


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

ma la tradisci con un'unica persona o con diverse? regolarmente? con quale frequenza?


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> io neppure, é proprio la base dela mia teoria di vita. Ma leggendo qui, alcune persone mi hanno fatto pensare. Mettere in discussione il mio sistema. Ed è per questo che ora ho anche la terza opzione


anch'io non vorrei sapere. Ho saputo e ho perdonato ma ho sofferto come un cane per un sacco di tempo e vorrei non aver saputo mai niente. Chi se ne frega di sapere? chi se ne frega se è una truffa? L'importante è che tu la renda felice, comunque


----------



## exm (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cioè ti abbiamo istigato a tradire ancora?
> non ti sto capendo....
> 
> scusa se vuoi essere fedele fallo pure, qui nessuno dice a tua moglie quel che hai fatto
> ricomincia....


si, in un cero qual modo. Il messaggio di base era: ormai quel che hai fatto è irreparabile, sei solo una merda senza speranza. Non puoi cambiare. Ed alcuni mi hanno fatto notare che l'infedeltà passata non svanisce, e che l'unica cosa da fare fosse lasciare mia moglie libera di scegliere. Alcuni suggerendo di dirle il passato. Altri senza dire nulla. Di qui la nascita della terza opzione. Inizialmente mi chiedevo solo se fosse davvero possibile smettere di essere infedele, per chi come me lo è stato da sempre


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> e' lunga da spiegare, ma in sintesu ci sono delle cose che sono io ad accettare di lei. ma se pretendessi il cambioamento, lei non saprebbe farlo



CONTINUO A NON CAPIRE.....


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> anch'io non vorrei sapere. Ho saputo e ho perdonato ma ho sofferto come un cane per un sacco di tempo e vorrei non aver saputo mai niente. Chi se ne frega di sapere? chi se ne frega se è una truffa? L'importante è che tu la renda felice, comunque


riquoto


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, gelosia folle sua? O tua? Visto che dici che ne sei uscito arrivando su questo sito...
> Poi, il discorso può essere fatto in tanti modi.
> Capisco che sia un "apriti cielo", ma lo sarebbe pure il discorso "separiamoci".
> 
> Non credere che separarsi sia più indolore o più veloce che proseguire quel discorso.


sua sua, io sono per la libertà dei sessi: tromba e lascia trombare. E penso anche che in 3000 anni la fedeltà sarà ricordata come ora ricordiamo la schivitu': acqua passata. No, lei ha cominciato a tenermi sotto analisi perchè avevo suggerito quanto sopra. Io sono venuto sul sito per trovare consigli circa la mia intenzione di smettere di essere infedele. Poi ho perso un po' di tempo a sperimentare su soggetti celebrolesi. Ma il punto rimane quello


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> ma la tradisci con un'unica persona o con diverse? regolarmente? con quale frequenza?


varie persone, e con regolarità. Mai un'unica persona, è contrario ai miei principi. E mai nessuno che lei conosca, anche questo è contrario a miei principi. Li ho violati qualche volta, ma nessuno è perfetto.

Io la penso come te, al 100%. Ma leggendo qui quel che i "traditi" scrivono ho avuto dei dubbi


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Io invece vorrei sapere.
Come ho già detto, sono piuttosto favorevole alla coppia cosiddetta aperta. Ma sapendo.

Cmq, si vede quanti pareri ci sono.

Smettere di tradire e continuare con lei.
Lasciarla. Con o senza confessione. (anche se lasciarla senza confessione mi pare abbia solo il voto di Mas)
Continuare a tradire e continuare con lei
Dirle tutto e vedere come va.
Riproporre la coppia aperta.

Giusto ascoltare pareri e riflettere. Ma quando decidi devi esserne convinto da dentro, non affidarti a un sondaggio. 

Non capisco come puoi pensare di lasciarla se la ami.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exm ha detto:


> si, in un cero qual modo. Il messaggio di base era: ormai quel che hai fatto è irreparabile, sei solo una merda senza speranza. Non puoi cambiare. Ed alcuni mi hanno fatto notare che l'infedeltà passata non svanisce, e che l'unica cosa da fare fosse lasciare mia moglie libera di scegliere. Alcuni suggerendo di dirle il passato. Altri senza dire nulla. Di qui la nascita della terza opzione. Inizialmente mi chiedevo solo se fosse davvero possibile smettere di essere infedele, per chi come me lo è stato da sempre



essere infedele non è una malattia incurabile...
lo puoi essere per anni e puoi smettere...
avere qualche ricaduta....


ne parli come se fosse una tua condanna....

quel che è fatto è fatto, augurati semmai che non venga mai a scoprirlo e se davvero ci tieni continua a stare con lei....
se vuoi puoi anche provare ad essere fedele...non è poi così difficile....


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exm ha detto:


> si, in un cero qual modo. Il messaggio di base era: ormai quel che hai fatto è irreparabile, sei solo una merda senza speranza. Non puoi cambiare. Ed alcuni mi hanno fatto notare che l'infedeltà passata non svanisce, e che l'unica cosa da fare fosse lasciare mia moglie libera di scegliere. Alcuni suggerendo di dirle il passato. Altri senza dire nulla. Di qui la nascita della terza opzione. Inizialmente mi chiedevo solo se fosse davvero possibile smettere di essere infedele, per chi come me lo è stato da sempre


si, vabbè,

 ma di duri e puri è pieno il mondo, embè?
Se poi vuoi dirle tutto, va bene, ma se l'effetto è peggio non so.
le buone intenzioni non bastano, bisogna anche essere realisti.
alla fine secondo te cosa succederebbe se tu le dicessi.
Ok, sono un traditore. Ti ho tradita. 

Che succederebbe al vostro menage di tutti i giorni?


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei sapere.
> Come ho già detto, sono piuttosto favorevole alla coppia cosiddetta aperta. Ma sapendo.
> 
> Cmq, si vede quanti pareri ci sono.
> ...


*




*straquoto


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CONTINUO A NON CAPIRE.....


provo a speigare brevemente:
- nel nostro rapporto di coppia, io sono sempre stato infedele. Da sempre, veramente dal primo giorno. Con lei, e con le mie altre ragazze prima di lei. Io credo nell'infedeltà;
- causa età (ho 40 annii), ho pensato che potesse aver senso cambiare vita, posto che ho rischiato molto per oltre vent'anni
- son venuto qui a cercar consigli da ex infedeli, ed invece mi sono ritrovato a parlare con traditi, che mi hanno fatto vedere alcune cose;
- nel mio rapporto di coppia c'è un buon equilibrio, ma anche perché io faccio molto affinché vi sia. Se decidessi di cambiare questo equilibrio, lei avrebbe difficoltà a cambiare. Esempio. Io non vado mai in giro con amici. Se le dicessi: ora ho 40 anni ho bisogno di un po' di libertà, si aprirebbe una crepa nel rapporto che lei difficilmente saprebbe gestire


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, vabbè,
> 
> ma di duri e puri è pieno il mondo, embè?
> Se poi vuoi dirle tutto, va bene, ma se l'effetto è peggio non so.
> ...



il finimondo


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei sapere.
> Come ho già detto, sono piuttosto favorevole alla coppia cosiddetta aperta. Ma sapendo.
> 
> Cmq, si vede quanti pareri ci sono.
> ...



Lasciarla senza confessione non lo penso solo io.

Non vorrei spiegarmi male, non mi affido ad un sondaggio, ascolto chi la pensa diversamente da me. Tutto qui.

Lasciare una persona che ami? Se credi che sia per il meglio, non vedo il problema


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> essere infedele non è una malattia incurabile...
> lo puoi essere per anni e puoi smettere...
> avere qualche ricaduta....
> 
> ...


se sei stato infedele da sempre, essere fedele non è proprio uno scherzo, ti assicuro.


----------



## exma (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, vabbè,
> 
> ma di duri e puri è pieno il mondo, embè?
> Se poi vuoi dirle tutto, va bene, ma se l'effetto è peggio non so.
> ...


credo che sarebbe la fine. Lei è fissata con la fedeltà. Ho tentato, negli anni, di affrontare questo tema, ma senza successo. Sarebbe la fine. Ed anche alquanto aggressivella, con ripercussioni sulle bestiole che abbiamo procreato


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> Lasciarla senza confessione non lo penso solo io.
> 
> Non vorrei spiegarmi male, non mi affido ad un sondaggio, ascolto chi la pensa diversamente da me. Tutto qui.
> 
> Lasciare una persona che ami? Se credi che sia per il meglio, non vedo il problema


ma se la ami perché vuoi lasciarla? sei sicuro che dopo di te troverebbe un uomo che non solo sia fedele ma che soprattutto sia in grado di renderla felice? Guarda che non è che essere fedeli significhi necessariamente rendere felice un'altra persona! Se siete felici lascia perdere questi scrupoli. Continua a osservare quelle regole che ti sei imposto e non farti mai beccare. E continua a renderla felice


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

exma ha detto:


> credo che sarebbe la fine. Lei è fissata con la fedeltà. Ho tentato, negli anni, di affrontare questo tema, ma senza successo. Sarebbe la fine. Ed anche alquanto aggressivella, con ripercussioni sulle bestiole che abbiamo procreato



Avete pure dei figli? e tu vuoi lasciarla? lascia perdere.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

exma ha detto:


> credo che sarebbe la fine. Lei è fissata con la fedeltà. Ho tentato, negli anni, di affrontare questo tema, ma senza successo. Sarebbe la fine. Ed anche alquanto aggressivella, con ripercussioni sulle bestiole che abbiamo procreato



Ups.
Non ricordavo i figli.

Cambia la mia prospettiva.

Separarvi perchè sei stato -e con buona probabilità sarai- infedele?
Ok, lei vorrebbe sapere e ti lascerebbe, questo sembra da quello che hai raccontato.

Mi spiace, non so aiutarti in alcun modo, neppure con riflessioni.
Perchè di pancia mi viene da dirti due cose opposte.
1-NON dire nulla continua così mantieni al famiglia se è davvero così serena come dici
2- lei non vorrebbe questa situazione, lo sai, ergo la stai ingannando.

Entrambe le cose sentite.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exma ha detto:


> credo che sarebbe la fine. Lei è fissata con la fedeltà. Ho tentato, negli anni, di affrontare questo tema, ma senza successo. Sarebbe la fine. Ed anche alquanto aggressivella, con ripercussioni sulle bestiole che abbiamo procreato



Io ho lasciato un uomo che amavo moltissimo per la gelosia.
Non la tollero. Mi soffoca. Non la capisco. E non la provo.

Ho la sensazione, e dimmi se sbaglio, che eventualmente la decisione di lasciarla sia più per te che per lei.
Vivere con qualcuno che è geloso a prescindere, non è gradito da tutti.
Forse tu sei uno di quelli.
La ami, ma semplicemente ti soffoca ( a torto o a ragione. Anche se non l'avessi mai tradita, i gelosi così lo sono comunque. E parlo per esperienza).
Una scelta inconsapevole di tua sopravvivenza?
Una sorta di minore dei mali?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> ma se la ami perché vuoi lasciarla? sei sicuro che dopo di te troverebbe un uomo che non solo sia fedele ma che soprattutto sia in grado di renderla felice? Guarda che non è che essere fedeli significhi necessariamente rendere felice un'altra persona! Se siete felici lascia perdere questi scrupoli. Continua a osservare quelle regole che ti sei imposto e non farti mai beccare. E continua a renderla felice


ti spiego, brevemente, le puntate precedenti. Io sono approdato a questo sito alla ricerca di consigli da ex infedelio da infedeli. Il nome del sito mi ha tratto in inganno poiché ho letto principalmente messaggi di "fedeli" o "traditi" o both.

Stavo ( e sto ancora) pensando di cambiare vita perchè, statisticamente, il rischio di essere beccati aumenta con gli anni. In più, mi fanno un po' schifo i vecchi che vanno con le regazzette ma siccome mi fanno anche schifo le vecchie, il rischio di diventare un vecchio bavoso che va con le regazzette è elevato. 

Nel discutere qui, ho preso in esame la possibilità di restituire la libertà a mia moglie, poiché io sono un bastardo infedele.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> provo a speigare brevemente:
> - nel nostro rapporto di coppia, io sono sempre stato infedele. Da sempre, veramente dal primo giorno. Con lei, e con le mie altre ragazze prima di lei. Io credo nell'infedeltà;
> - causa età (ho 40 annii), ho pensato che potesse aver senso cambiare vita, posto che ho rischiato molto per oltre vent'anni
> - son venuto qui a cercar consigli da ex infedeli, ed invece mi sono ritrovato a parlare con traditi, che mi hanno fatto vedere alcune cose;
> - nel mio rapporto di coppia c'è un buon equilibrio, ma anche perché io faccio molto affinché vi sia. Se decidessi di cambiare questo equilibrio, lei avrebbe difficoltà a cambiare. Esempio. Io non vado mai in giro con amici. Se le dicessi: ora ho 40 anni ho bisogno di un po' di libertà, si aprirebbe una crepa nel rapporto che lei difficilmente saprebbe gestire





che vuoi che ti dica...contnua a tradire se proprio non puoi farne a meno.....
certo non ti aspettare applausi, ma se proprio devi non farti paranoie e stai attento a non farti beccare....

ma se è così faticose essere infedeli perchè continui...ti leggo sofferente...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ho lasciato un uomo che amavo moltissimo per la gelosia.
> Non la tollero. Mi soffoca. Non la capisco. E non la provo.
> 
> Ho la sensazione, e dimmi se sbaglio, che eventualmente la decisione di lasciarla sia più per te che per lei.
> ...


guarda, in parte hai ragione. Spesso mi sento soffocare. Ma potrei resistere, anche a vantaggio dei tre che abbiamo messo al mondo. Certamente la gelosia mi rompe profondamente le balle, ma posso resistere


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ti spiego, brevemente, le puntate precedenti. Io sono approdato a questo sito alla ricerca di consigli da ex infedelio da infedeli. Il nome del sito mi ha tratto in inganno poiché ho letto principalmente messaggi di "fedeli" o "traditi" o both.
> 
> Stavo ( e sto ancora) pensando di cambiare vita perchè, statisticamente, il rischio di essere beccati aumenta con gli anni. In più, mi fanno un po' schifo i vecchi che vanno con le regazzette ma siccome mi fanno anche schifo le vecchie, il rischio di diventare un vecchio bavoso che va con le regazzette è elevato.
> 
> Nel discutere qui, ho preso in esame la possibilità di restituire la libertà a mia moglie, poiché io sono un bastardo infedele.


ma scusa lascia perdere un attimo quello che ti hanno detto.

Tu cosa vuoi? Vuoi provare a diventare fedele? Provaci. Fai un tentativo. 

Quello che non capisco è perché prendi in considerazione l'idea di lasciare tua moglie se la ami e se siete felici solo per restituirle la libertà. Credi che lei sarebbe felice? Che troverebbe subito un uomo migliore di te? Il mondo è pieno di bastardi, sia fedeli che infedeli. Lasciandola non le garantiresti comunque un futuro migliore. Non puoi saperlo. Se adesso è felice e tu sei felice fregatene di quello che ti hanno detto alcune persone


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Pura curiosità, scusa.

Se lei è un pò soffocante -niente uscite con amici per esempio- come fai ad avere la flessibilità per tradire abitualmente?
Se lei è fissata con la fedeltà, e si sono già scatenate gelosia quando le parlavi di libertà etc, come è possibile che non ti abbia ancora scoperto?

Non metto in dubbio le tue parole, sono proprio curiosa, e puoi tranquillamente non rispondere.

Poi, scusa, hai 40 anni, e ti preoccupi di quando sarai vecchio?
Tralascio e non voglio sapere l'età di quelle che tu consideri "vecchie"...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> Non ricordavo i figli.
> 
> Cambia la mia prospettiva.
> ...


eh, c'è la riproduzione che mi incasina, senno' sarebbe più semplice. 
grazie dei consigli


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*smetterla di tradirla no?*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> a seguito di alcuni commenti ho cominciato a pensare che forse dovrei restituire a mia moglie la libertà. se le dicessi cio' che ho fatto, le renderei la vita molto dura, come alcuni mi hanno anche fatto notare. Magari invece potrei semplicemente divorziare, e lasciarla libera di trovare un uomo sincero e fedele. questa è la terza possibilità, distruggere lo status quo, senza dirle che la tradivo


Non potrebbe essere una soluzione smettere di tradirla e sperare che passi tanto tantissimo tempo e che tutto diventi un pallido nascosto ricordo solo tuo?

Io, da moglie, innamorata di mio marito, preferirei quest'ultima situazione e nessuna confessione.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> guarda, in parte hai ragione. Spesso mi sento soffocare. Ma potrei resistere, anche a vantaggio dei tre che abbiamo messo al mondo. Certamente la gelosia mi rompe profondamente le balle, ma posso resistere



non riesco a dare un contributo valido. la penso come DuranDuran.
Non capisco.
Probabilmente sono una traditrice impenitente


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che vuoi che ti dica...contnua a tradire se proprio non puoi farne a meno.....
> certo non ti aspettare applausi, ma se proprio devi non farti paranoie e stai attento a non farti beccare....
> 
> ma se è così faticose essere infedeli perchè continui...ti leggo sofferente...


non è faticoso essere infedeli, è faticoso essere fedele...-)


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> non è faticoso essere infedeli, è faticoso essere fedele...-)



non dirmi niente...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pura curiosità, scusa.
> 
> Se lei è un pò soffocante -niente uscite con amici per esempio- come fai ad avere la flessibilità per tradire abitualmente?
> Se lei è fissata con la fedeltà, e si sono già scatenate gelosia quando le parlavi di libertà etc, come è possibile che non ti abbia ancora scoperto?
> ...


ma le pare, rispondo. ma mi tengo "vago", onde evitare magari di farmi beccare come un pollo con i miei messaggi qui

di base, io viaggio per lavoro 3-4 mesi all'anno, sparsi. Quanto al non farmi scoprire, ci sono delle tecniche di base: mai accesso alle emails a casa; uso di cellulare diverso che non porto mai a casa etc. Fino ad ora, mai beccato


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere una soluzione smettere di tradirla e sperare che passi tanto tantissimo tempo e che tutto diventi un pallido nascosto ricordo solo tuo?
> 
> Io, da moglie, innamorata di mio marito, preferirei quest'ultima situazione e nessuna confessione.


si, anche io la penso cosi', ma molti altri non condividono. Di qui i miei dubbi


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Avete pure dei figli? e tu vuoi lasciarla? lascia perdere.


ma io non voglio lasciarla, ho solo messo sul piatto la terza opzione onde analizzarla. Tutto qui, io la penso esattamente come te, al punto che mi sono analizzato per verificare che non fossi io a scrivere le cose che scrivi tu, senza saperlo in crisi di identità...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non dirmi niente...


ma no ti dico tutto, è un inferno. Ultimamente mi va un po' meglio perché la parte estetica è ai minimi, quindi le tentazioni sono molte meno, ma comunque è durissima


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Mi viene un pensiero un pò malevolo.
Se sbaglio, mi scuso, però mi viene.

Se lei scopre i tuoi reiterati tradimenti, ed è fissata con la fedeltà, può pensare alla separazione con addebito. E, non so se è il tipo, cercare di metterti contro i figli.
Dici che è aggressivella, e in certi momenti non si frena davanti ai figli.

Se invece vi separate per altre ragioni, la separazione stessa sarebbe più civile.

Continua la mia dissociazione di pancia.

Dai, con 3 figli, siete sereni, che caspita la vuoi lasciare a fare? Con 3 figli? Ma scherzi? 

Sai benissimo che lei andrebbe fuori di testa il giorno che ti becca, e come tanti altri traditi qua dentro, che tu hai letto e hai "riconosciuto" in lei, vedrebbe ridotto in cenere tutto ciò che di bello avete fatto assieme.

Cazzo, io non ne esco proprio.

Ma sono in un periodo in cui non essere sincera mi causa una ansia infinita, non lo reggerei.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi viene un pensiero un pò malevolo.
> Se sbaglio, mi scuso, però mi viene.
> 
> Se lei scopre i tuoi reiterati tradimenti, ed è fissata con la fedeltà, può pensare alla separazione con addebito. E, non so se è il tipo, cercare di metterti contro i figli.
> ...


che sia chiaro, se mi becca, mi sistema per le feste. Anche con i figli. C'è anche da dire che io le lascerei tutto, non tenterei di difendermi in alcun modo. Ma i figli me li metterebbe contro sicuro, ed anche abilmente.

Una confessione sortirebbe lo stesso effetto, con magari un minor rischio che mi tagli l'uccello, data la sincerità.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

*terza opzione*

ue', ragassi, siam passi?
comunque, la terza opzione io l'avevo ipotizzata in considerazione dei commenti dei fedeli, se siam tutti d'accordo che è 'na cazzata, la ritraggo e mi concentro sul tentativo di diventare fedele. Eppero' che i fedeli si facciano sentire ora o tacciano per sempre....-)


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

*lasciala, se ne farà una ragione*



exma ha detto:


> credo che sarebbe la fine. Lei è fissata con la fedeltà. Ho tentato, negli anni, di affrontare questo tema, ma senza successo. Sarebbe la fine. Ed anche alquanto aggressivella, con ripercussioni sulle bestiole che abbiamo procreato


Pensavo fossi pentito, ma  leggendo bene devo aver  capito male, allora forse la soluzione giusta è lasciarla, puoi sempre dirle che non ti senti più di essere legato solo a lei, falla soffrire il meno possibile, ma liberala da un uomo che non sa cosa significhi amare visto l'hai tradita dal primo giorno.

Non perderà molto.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> se sei stato infedele da sempre, essere fedele non è proprio uno scherzo, ti assicuro.



beh in passato lo sono stata anche io....
ho smesso perchè ho perso una persona cara....
perchè la cosa mi incasinava la vita..o forse perchè in fondo non volevo più esserlo....


è dura in parte....posso capirlo...

(il fornaio ogni giorno fa il pane sempre più buono)

ma poi penso a quant'è bello poter lasciare il telefono incustodito, potersi permettere di scordarlo a casa senza tornare indietro sudando come un peccatore in chiesa....

essere trasparente ....
sai ricordo che dopo anni di menzogne, sotterfugi e tremarelle è stato bello ...

OT
ebeh poi sono diventata cornuta...ma lasciamo perdere....



e giusto giusto dall'unica persona a cui sono stata fedele


fine OT.


senti massimino...

fatti meno paranoie
non puoi farne a meno?
fai pure con prudenza....

ma se la ami non mettere in discussione il tuo rapporto con lei
taci.
non dire nulla
non confessare
non potrebbe mai capire e credo sia normale no?
tu capiresti se fossi al suo posto?


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> che sia chiaro, se mi becca, mi sistema per le feste. Anche con i figli. C'è anche da dire che io le lascerei tutto, non tenterei di difendermi in alcun modo. Ma i figli me li metterebbe contro sicuro, ed anche abilmente.
> 
> Una confessione sortirebbe lo stesso effetto, con magari un minor rischio che mi tagli l'uccello, data la sincerità.




minkia. chi ti sei sposato?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

exma ha detto:


> credo che sarebbe la fine. Lei è fissata con la fedeltà. Ho tentato, negli anni, di affrontare questo tema, ma senza successo. Sarebbe la fine. Ed anche alquanto aggressivella, con ripercussioni sulle bestiole che abbiamo procreato


No amico non le cambi..mia mogli e'identica..e ora e'molto piu'gelosa di tanti anni fa...sai come e'il passare degli anni non aiuta,Stai in campana...anche se ricordo,da quello che ci dicemmo,pure  tu sei un maniaco della sicurezza
ma l'imprevisto potrebbe accaderci.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensavo fossi pentito, ma  leggendo bene devo aver  capito male, allora forse la soluzione giusta è lasciarla, puoi sempre dirle che non ti senti più di essere legato solo a lei, falla soffrire il meno possibile, ma liberala da un uomo che non sa cosa significhi amare visto l'hai tradita dal primo giorno.
> 
> Non perderà molto.


assolutamente non pentito. mai detto di essere pentito. quanto al non perdere molto, se lo dici tu


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> provo a speigare brevemente:
> - nel nostro rapporto di coppia, io sono sempre stato infedele. Da sempre, veramente dal primo giorno. Con lei, e con le mie altre ragazze prima di lei. Io credo nell'infedeltà;
> - causa età (ho 40 annii), ho pensato che potesse aver senso cambiare vita, posto che ho rischiato molto per oltre vent'anni
> - son venuto qui a cercar consigli da ex infedeli, ed invece mi sono ritrovato a parlare con traditi, che mi hanno fatto vedere alcune cose;
> - nel mio rapporto di coppia c'è un buon equilibrio, ma anche perché io faccio molto affinché vi sia. Se decidessi di cambiare questo equilibrio, lei avrebbe difficoltà a cambiare. Esempio. Io non vado mai in giro con amici. Se le dicessi: ora ho 40 anni ho bisogno di un po' di libertà, si aprirebbe una crepa nel rapporto che lei difficilmente saprebbe gestire



Ma pensi che dopo tanti anni lei non capisca che tu sei infedele ...
secondo me l'ha capito e le va bene così...


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*fedeli uomini o anche donne?*

Io non ho mai tradito mio marito, ne mai mi è venuta la tentazione, eppure c'è stato un uomo che chiaramente si era innamorato di me, non osava dirmelo se non con lo sguardo, nonostante avesse una posizione importante cercava ogni tanto di passare nel mio ufficio, mi invitava discretamente a bere un semplice caffè, parlare un pò, quando ho cambiato lavoro ho preferito non farglielo sapere, non ci ho mai più pensato fino a pochi giorni fa, forse ho perso l'occasione di farmi amare veramente e sono rimasta fedele ed innamorata di, come ha detto oggi una forumista, una truffa.

O forse mi sarebbe andata peggio, anche se oggi peggio di cosi non penso mi potrei sentire.

Il tradimento è una ferita profonda, ma il tradimento prolungato, di anni, uccide.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma pensi che dopo tanti anni lei non capisca che tu sei infedele ...
> secondo me l'ha capito e le va bene così...


oppure è molto bravo a nasconderlo......
magari lei crede di poter controllare...controlla, non trova nulla....perchè tutto opportunatamente ripulito e sta serena....

se lo fa da sempre sarà diventato bravo a farlo e nasconderlo....


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

C'ho pensato un po' su, ho letto gli interventi. No, non sono assolutamente d'accordo con Danielona, men che meno con DuranDuran. Ti avevo consigliato di lasciarla e decidere tu se dirglielo o no. Rettifico il consiglio, figli o non figli: fatti lasciare, se questo è quel che accadrà. 
Raccontale la sua vita, quella che realmente ha avuto, e accetta le conseguenze. Io non so cosa avverrebbe davvero, ma di certo è lei che dovrebbe scegliere chi avere al suo fianco, e come averlo (se intero o parcellizzato) non tu. E ora sto per partire con la filippica di Bambi, sii preparato all'ovvietà: non puoi nemmeno pensare di scegliere una persona a metà (questa parte mi piace, e me la tengo anche mentendo, questa non troppo, e la sostituisco, o la colmo o la "pepo"). E' la persona, al limite, che accetta di condividere con te solo a metà. 

Ma ragazzi, come fate a non vedere? C'è una cosa sulla quale proprio non transigo: la violenza di scegliere al posto mio e per me. E faccio veramente fatica a capire come possiate anche solo pensare di avere il diritto di farlo a qualcuno. Ero quasi serena, stamattina. Ora vorrei un lanciafiamme...:incazzato:


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh in passato lo sono stata anche io....
> ho smesso perchè ho perso una persona cara....
> perchè la cosa mi incasinava la vita..o forse perchè in fondo non volevo più esserlo....
> 
> ...


io capirei, all'inizio del nostro rapporto, le dicevo di prendersi le sue libertà. poi si incazzava e ho smesso.
ma lo penso. Credo che la vita sia una, ed è bella la costruzione di una vita assieme. Ma è anche bello scopare in giro. Per me come per lei. E spero lo faccia.

Grazie per i consigli, che di base condivido.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma pensi che dopo tanti anni lei non capisca che tu sei infedele ...
> secondo me l'ha capito e le va bene così...


sono ragionevolmente convinto di fare le cose per benino, magari avessi ragione tu pero'...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minkia. chi ti sei sposato?


effettivamente, manaccia


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico non le cambi..mia mogli e'identica..e ora e'molto piu'gelosa di tanti anni fa...sai come e'il passare degli anni non aiuta,Stai in campana...anche se ricordo,da quello che ci dicemmo,pure  tu sei un maniaco della sicurezza
> ma l'imprevisto potrebbe accaderci.


è quel che temo maggiormente, il piccolo errore. perché ch'è anche da dire che mi piace tenere i ricordi. è tutto in rete, ma ci sono. e potrei sbagliare, di qui il ragionamento per fare un passo indietro


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma pensi che dopo tanti anni lei non capisca che tu sei infedele ...
> secondo me l'ha capito e le va bene così...





Annuccia ha detto:


> oppure è molto bravo a nasconderlo......
> magari lei crede di poter controllare...controlla, non trova nulla....perchè tutto opportunatamente ripulito e sta serena....
> 
> se lo fa da sempre sarà diventato bravo a farlo e nasconderlo....


Può essere entrambe le cose.
Ma se è davvero molto gelosa, controllerà di tutto di più.
E a parte la gelosia, se, pur con i suoi viaggi, lei "gli sta appresso"... magari telefona in hotel, o controlla con la segretaria (se ce l'ha) gli effettivi spostamenti...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Io non ho mai tradito mio marito, ne mai mi è venuta la tentazione, eppure c'è stato un uomo che chiaramente si era innamorato di me, non osava dirmelo se non con lo sguardo, nonostante avesse una posizione importante cercava ogni tanto di passare nel mio ufficio, mi invitava discretamente a bere un semplice caffè, parlare un pò, quando ho cambiato lavoro ho preferito non farglielo sapere, non ci ho mai più pensato fino a pochi giorni fa, forse ho perso l'occasione di farmi amare veramente e sono rimasta fedele ed innamorata di, come ha detto oggi una forumista, una truffa.
> 
> O forse mi sarebbe andata peggio, anche se oggi peggio di cosi non penso mi potrei sentire.
> 
> Il tradimento è una ferita profonda, ma il tradimento prolungato, di anni, uccide.


mi spiace molto, davvero


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> C'ho pensato un po' su, ho letto gli interventi. No, non sono assolutamente d'accordo con Danielona, men che meno con DuranDuran. Ti avevo consigliato di lasciarla e decidere tu se dirglielo o no. Rettifico il consiglio, figli o non figli: fatti lasciare, se questo è quel che accadrà.
> Raccontale la sua vita, quella che realmente ha avuto, e accetta le conseguenze. Io non so cosa avverrebbe davvero, ma di certo è lei che dovrebbe scegliere chi avere al suo fianco, e come averlo (se intero o parcellizzato) non tu. E ora sto per partire con la filippica di Bambi, sii preparato all'ovvietà: non puoi nemmeno pensare di scegliere una persona a metà (questa parte mi piace, e me la tengo anche mentendo, questa non troppo, e la sostituisco, o la colmo o la "pepo"). E' la persona, al limite, che accetta di condividere con te solo a metà.
> 
> Ma ragazzi, come fate a non vedere? C'è una cosa sulla quale proprio non transigo: la violenza di scegliere al posto mio e per me. E faccio veramente fatica a capire come possiate anche solo pensare di avere il diritto di farlo a qualcuno. Ero quasi serena, stamattina. Ora vorrei un lanciafiamme...:incazzato:


ed è infatti per le persone che la pensano come te (e mia moglie è probabilmente tra quelle, temo) che sto considerando la terza opzione


----------



## exma (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può essere entrambe le cose.
> Ma se è davvero molto gelosa, controllerà di tutto di più.
> E a parte la gelosia, se, pur con i suoi viaggi, lei "gli sta appresso"... magari telefona in hotel, o controlla con la segretaria (se ce l'ha) gli effettivi spostamenti...


forse non mi sono spiegato bene. la gelosia è sorta recentemente ed ora ne siamo quasi venuti fuori. E' sorta perchè ho tentato di guadagnare delle libertà "ufficiali". Allora si è chiesta se c'era qualcosa dietro. 
nei miei viaggi, senza entrare nei particolari, ti posso assicurare che il mio sistema funziona...


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può essere entrambe le cose.
> Ma se è davvero molto gelosa, controllerà di tutto di più.
> E a parte la gelosia, se, pur con i suoi viaggi, lei "gli sta appresso"... magari telefona in hotel, o controlla con *la segretaria *(se ce l'ha) gli effettivi spostamenti...


magari si scopa anche quella.....
e guadagna una complice

battutaccia lo so....


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari si scopa anche quella.....
> e guadagna una complice
> 
> battutaccia lo so....


annuccia, mi fa piacere saperti pronta...-)


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no..dai tua moglie gira e rigira aaa trovamo noi....!:rotfl:


oscuro, scusa se non ti ho risposto. dicevi di interessante?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari si scopa anche quella.....
> e guadagna una complice
> 
> battutaccia lo so....


altro che battuta,,questi diavolacci infedeli...lo fanno sai..
Che orrore...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> altro che battuta,,questi diavolacci infedeli...lo fanno sai..
> Che orrore...


ma daaaaai lothar, è terrrrribbbbile cio' che dici


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

lascia perdere la terza opzione. Non si lascia una moglie con tre figli solo per sentirsi trasparenti. Se lei è felice e lo sei anche tu... Separarsi non è una cazzata. Separarsi è una cosa enorme. Avete 40 anni, non 20. Avete tre figli. Continua a renderla felice e non farti beccare.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ma daaaaai lothar, è terrrrribbbbile cio' che dici



massimone...faccimao una gara a chi e'piu' diavolo??chi vince si becca il cell di Annuccia...comincio io???


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

exma ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegato bene. la gelosia è sorta recentemente ed ora ne siamo quasi venuti fuori. *E' sorta perchè ho tentato di guadagnare delle libertà "ufficiali". Allora si è chiesta se c'era qualcosa dietro*.
> nei miei viaggi, senza entrare nei particolari, ti posso assicurare che il mio sistema funziona...


ha semplicemente drizzato le antenne perchè qualcosa è cambiato....
non puoi di punto in bianco chiedere cose che non hai mai chiesto in tanti anni senza aspettarti uno sguardo interrogativo....

fai piano...
esempio

puoi dire...


non c'è nulla di male in una birretta con gli amici, mi piacerebbe passare una serata solo con "uomini a bere e ruttare...."
ma se non vuoi, se ti da così tanto fastidio non ci vado...però dimmi cosa ti tolgo....ti tolgo qualcosa?
ti chiedo solo un'ora al massimo due (e fai che siano solo due almeno all'inizio, anzi anticipa l'orario così lei è più contenta)
a te non piacerebbe uscire con le tue amiche una sera...perchè non lo fai tengo io i bambini...è giusto prendersi degli spazi, non ci vedo nulla di male e tu?


però se non vuoi....( faccia triste funziona sempre) pazienza dirò loro che non posso...



ci vuole tatto....garbo e occhioni a cuore....


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> lascia perdere la terza opzione. Non si lascia una moglie con tre figli solo per sentirsi trasparenti. Se lei è felice e lo sei anche tu... Separarsi non è una cazzata. Separarsi è una cosa enorme. Avete 40 anni, non 20. Avete tre figli. Continua a renderla felice e non farti beccare.


come ti dicevo, io la penso come te. ma io sono un infedele. Quando leggp le cose che scrive, ad esempio, anna, mi chiedo se magari lei sarebbe più felice senza di me. Voglio dire, lei non sa nulla di una parte di me. Io la tengo nascosta e certamente non vorrebbe stare con me se lo sapesse. Parlando con alcune persone mi ha fatto sorgere dei dubbi, che sto analizzando.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

Sì, ma aspetta, la terza era solo lasciarla? Eh, no, facile così. Le restituisci la libertà, ma non il suo passato. Passato che la arderà, ma tu la scelta su QUEL passato la avevi prima, prima di agirlo. Ora, secondo me, non più.

Per il resto, solo considerazioni sparse: se valuti la scelta di esserle fedele, ma solo perché stanco del rischio, etc., non credo funzionerebbe. Specie per uno che l'ha tradita sempre, fin dal primo giorno. Mica m'è chiaro perché sposarla, sai? Io non sono a favore del contratto, tant'è che non mi sono sposata, ma se ricordo bene, nel matrimonio la fedeltà è vincolante...cioè, per me dovrebbe essere vincolante sempre, matrimonio e non, ma qui proprio l'hai sottoscritto e firmato...una roba così è da annullamento!

Per il resto, non so: magari le motivazioni a ripulirti la vita sono più profonde, più serie, e non ti va di riversarle qui.  Ma (se fossi tua moglie etc) io vorrei saperlo, e poi decidere. Non di tagliarti il pipino, questo no. Io, di mio, non ti alienerei di certo i figli. Ma se sei o non sei un uomo che io voglia al mio fianco no, quello non puoi sceglierlo tu. Confessa e rimettiti alla corte. Spera nella clemenza. E sopporta, poi, la pena. Che ci sarà, solo che non so quale.

Scusa, ma oramai mi sono armata e l'odore di kerosene mi ha sballato


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ha semplicemente drizzato le antenne perchè qualcosa è cambiato....
> non puoi di punto in bianco chiedere cose che non hai mai chiesto in tanti anni senza aspettarti uno sguardo interrogativo....
> 
> fai piano...
> ...


esattamente il problema. Poi mi sono incazzato ed ho peggiorato le cose. Piano piano la cosa è rientrata, ed adesso siamo alla normalità, con qualche spazio in più


----------



## Duran Duran (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> come ti dicevo, io la penso come te. ma io sono un infedele. Quando leggp le cose che scrive, ad esempio, anna, mi chiedo se magari lei sarebbe più felice senza di me. Voglio dire, lei non sa nulla di una parte di me. Io la tengo nascosta e certamente non vorrebbe stare con me se lo sapesse. Parlando con alcune persone mi ha fatto sorgere dei dubbi, che sto analizzando.



scusa, ma ti ho detto che sono stata tradita anch'io. E ti dico: occhio non vede cuore non duole. Occhio vede e cuore duole, TANTO


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

*allora confessale tutto*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente non pentito. mai detto di essere pentito. quanto al non perdere molto, se lo dici tu



Allora raccontale tutto, poi vediamo se anche lei arriverà alla mia conclusione.

Scoprire che il tuo uomo di tradisce è un dolore enorme, scoprire che lo ha fatto sempre e da sempre ti annienta, se sei innamorata.

Cosa perderebbe secondo te?


----------



## Duran Dran (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scoprire che il tuo uomo di tradisce è un dolore enorme, scoprire che lo ha fatto sempre e da sempre ti annienta, se sei innamorata.


Appunto. A che scopo raccontare tutto? Per annientare la madre dei tuoi figli? Che senso ha?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì, ma aspetta, la terza era solo lasciarla? Eh, no, facile così. Le restituisci la libertà, ma non il suo passato. Passato che la arderà, ma tu la scelta su QUEL passato la avevi prima, prima di agirlo. Ora, secondo me, non più.
> 
> Per il resto, solo considerazioni sparse: se valuti la scelta di esserle fedele, ma solo perché stanco del rischio, etc., non credo funzionerebbe. Specie per uno che l'ha tradita sempre, fin dal primo giorno. Mica m'è chiaro perché sposarla, sai? Io non sono a favore del contratto, tant'è che non mi sono sposata, ma se ricordo bene, nel matrimonio la fedeltà è vincolante...cioè, per me dovrebbe essere vincolante sempre, matrimonio e non, ma qui proprio l'hai sottoscritto e firmato...una roba così è da annullamento!
> 
> ...


hai tutto il diritto di dire cio' che vuoi. Capisco la tua opinione, ma prendi anche in considerazione che:
- sei certa che sapere sia meglio? Tutta la tua vita cosparsa di merda, tutti i tuoi momenti felici svaniscono in un attimo? 
- i figli: l'odio potrebbe generare immensi problemi per i figli. Ne vale la pena per il rispetto di un principio?
- per chiarimento, io mi sono sposato cosi'. A me del matrimonio non me ne frega nulla, e non credo alla fedeltà. Secondo me dovremmo essere tutti infedeli, e fra qualche migliaio di anni lo saremo, autorizzati a farlo. Ed ho violato i miei obblighi convintamente. Sarà sbagliato, ma è cio' che penso. 
- perché voglio smettere? Perché penso che potrei essere beccato e distruggerei tutto. In più, gli anni passano e credo che arriverà il momento di smettere. Meglio organizzarsi. Tutto qui


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
> sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
> sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere?  anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti.
> 
> per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.


Ovviamente sei un uomo come tanti, ma accecato come pochi.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Dran ha detto:


> Appunto. A che scopo raccontare tutto? Per annientare la madre dei tuoi figli? Che senso ha?


qui si scontrano due teoremi fondamentali: la verità onde permettere alla persona di scegliere il suo destino e la scelta per lei. Io la penso come te duran, ma vedo il punto di chi la pensa diversamente. Di chi ritiene che sie mia moglie a dover scegliere.

Per rispondere alla domanda "cosa perderebbe', mia moglie perderebbe una vita felice, quella che lei ha. Non crede di avere, "ha". Perché è questa la sua vita, non quella che le ho nascosto io. Una vita che a lei piace. Dicendole tutto, la distruggerei. Io non so' cosa sia davvero giusto o meglio, ma penso che tu non possa non vedere cosa mia moglie perderebbe


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ovviamente sei un uomo come tanti, ma accecato come pochi.


quando avevo un nick ufficiale mi sono divertito con i celebrolesi. Ora ho smesso


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> quando avevo un nick ufficiale mi sono divertito con i celebrolesi. Ora ho smesso


E' perchè tu hai letto nelle mie parole un'offesa. Ma, appunto, sei accecato.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' perchè tu hai letto nelle mie parole un'offesa. Ma, appunto, sei accecato.


non la era? allora chiedo venia, e magari un po' di luce


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*pensa alla madrei dei tuoi figli*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> mi spiace molto, davvero




Se ti spiace per me, pensa a quanto dispiacerebbe alla tua compagna, o moglie, scoprirlo.

Nel mio caso ci ha pensato 'LEI' a farmelo sapere, altrimenti sarebbero andati avanti ancora anni o per sempre.

Anche questo è un rischio che corre chiunqua tradisca ed è sposato.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hai tutto il diritto di dire cio' che vuoi. Capisco la tua opinione, ma prendi anche in considerazione che:
> - sei certa che sapere sia meglio? Tutta la tua vita cosparsa di merda, tutti i tuoi momenti felici svaniscono in un attimo?
> - i figli: l'odio potrebbe generare immensi problemi per i figli. Ne vale la pena per il rispetto di un principio?
> - per chiarimento, io mi sono sposato cosi'. A me del matrimonio non me ne frega nulla, e non credo alla fedeltà. Secondo me dovremmo essere tutti infedeli, e fra qualche migliaio di anni lo saremo, autorizzati a farlo. Ed ho violato i miei obblighi convintamente. Sarà sbagliato, ma è cio' che penso.
> - perché voglio smettere? Perché penso che potrei essere beccato e distruggerei tutto. In più, gli anni passano e credo che arriverà il momento di smettere. Meglio organizzarsi. Tutto qui



io ho parecchi anni piu'di te,e ovviamente ragiono in altro modo...ma separarsi e'la piu''idiozia che potresti fare.
Rovinare i figli intanto....poi perche'scusa??per dire''ora sono libero''???? pesonalmente non mi piacerebbe piu'..il tradimento e'sopratutto andrenalina..il gusto del rischio..se torni single perdi tutto.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Se ti spiace per me, pensa a quanto dispiacerebbe alla tua compagna, o moglie, scoprirlo.
> 
> Nel mio caso ci ha pensato 'LEI' a farmelo sapere, altrimenti sarebbero andati avanti ancora anni o per sempre.
> 
> Anche questo è un rischio che corre chiunqua tradisca ed è sposato.


mi spiacerebbe moltissimo. Non è stata una ragione per evitarlo, perché il mio modo di vedere era (ed è ancora) che rinunciare al tradimento voleva dire rinunciare alla vita. Certamente l'avrei lasciata o fatta soffrire. Cosi' non è successo. Giusto? non lo so. Ma capisco la tua posizione. Io alle mie amanti rendo le cose chiarissime, ma ovviamente i rischi ci sono sempre


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> non la era? allora chiedo venia, e magari un po' di luce


Tu credi di riuscire a mantenere un regime ideale per la tua famiglia. E' una tua illusione.

Le tue azioni, ammesso che siano quelle che descrivi, non possono garantire la loro felicità. Soddisfare questo tipo di bisogni include delle falle nei sentimenti di cui non ti accorgi.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ho parecchi anni piu'di te,e ovviamente ragiono in altro modo...ma separarsi e'la piu''idiozia che potresti fare.
> Rovinare i figli intanto....poi perche'scusa??per dire''ora sono libero''???? pesonalmente non mi piacerebbe piu'..il tradimento e'sopratutto andrenalina..il gusto del rischio..se torni single perdi tutto.


lothar, la separazione non è a mio vantaggio, io sto benissimo cosi'. Ma leggendo le parole dei "traditi" o "fedeli" (categoria nella quale credo mia moglie rientri) mi è sorto il dubbio, che sto analizzando, sulla validità del mio approccio. tutto qui


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

ma tempo per i tuoi tre figli lo hai?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tu credi di riuscire a mantenere un regime ideale per la tua famiglia. E' una tua illusione.
> 
> Le tue azioni, ammesso che siano quelle che descrivi, non possono garantire la loro felicità. Soddisfare questo tipo di bisogni include delle falle nei sentimenti di cui non ti accorgi.


posso condividere, ma non credi che tra ideale e merda ci sia spazio per "buono" "ottimo" "medio"? Il punto è che ovviamente cio' che faccio ha un costo, si tratta di valutare quale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hai tutto il diritto di dire cio' che vuoi. Capisco la tua opinione, ma prendi anche in considerazione che:
> - sei certa che sapere sia meglio? Tutta la tua vita cosparsa di merda, tutti i tuoi momenti felici svaniscono in un attimo?
> - i figli: l'odio potrebbe generare immensi problemi per i figli. Ne vale la pena per il rispetto di un principio?
> - per chiarimento, io mi sono sposato cosi'. A me del matrimonio non me ne frega nulla, e non credo alla fedeltà. Secondo me dovremmo essere tutti infedeli, e fra qualche migliaio di anni lo saremo, autorizzati a farlo. Ed ho violato i miei obblighi convintamente. Sarà sbagliato, ma è cio' che penso.
> - perché voglio smettere? Perché penso che potrei essere beccato e distruggerei tutto. In più, gli anni passano e credo che arriverà il momento di smettere. Meglio organizzarsi. Tutto qui


No,

 scusa se ti ho dato l'impressione di sapere cosa sia meglio. Ma, come donna, posso dirti cosa è peggio per me, cosa non vorrei mai che mi accadesse. Il diritto di scegliermi la vita, che almeno quello sia considerato sacro. Su una cosa hai colto il segno benissimo: alcune cose ti liquefano tutto, tutto. E cambiano tutto. Ma magari la convinci e ti convinci di una cosa, di una sola stupida cosa: che, sebbene non teoricamente convinto, non la tradiresti più anche solo per non infliggerle così tanto dolore. Questo potrebbe non essere impossibile: né che lei ti creda, né che tu mantenga. Spesso, mi par di capire, tradite perché, non vedendone le conseguenze, riuscite a sostenete lo sguardo -da lontano- sulla cosa. Magari, vedendo tua moglie polverizzata, e a causa tua, qualche dubbio ti viene. 

Ripeto, Massi, non lo so cosa dovresti fare tu. Proprio non lo so. Ma se io fossi lei, non ti odierei, o non solo, perché mi hai tradito a manetta, ma perché non mi hai difeso da te stesso, non mi hai tutelato. Perché, continuando a mentire, non mi hai consentito di scansarmi. E questo è il nucleo, per me. Hai scelto te, sempre, anche quando si trattava di lei. Già lo smettere potrebbe fare la differenza. Magari è tardi, magari no.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> lothar, la separazione non è a mio vantaggio, io sto benissimo cosi'. Ma leggendo le parole dei "traditi" o "fedeli" (categoria nella quale credo mia moglie rientri) mi è sorto il dubbio, che sto analizzando, sulla validità del mio approccio. tutto qui


max non dare retta a sti pinguini....che ti frega scusa??ricordati che gli anni passano e itreni non ritornano.pochi scrupolo..pelo sul cuore ..e sotto a chi tocca.


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*sei sicura sia vera felicità la sua?  lo credevo anch'io, invece.....*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> qui si scontrano due teoremi fondamentali: la verità onde permettere alla persona di scegliere il suo destino e la scelta per lei. Io la penso come te duran, ma vedo il punto di chi la pensa diversamente. Di chi ritiene che sie mia moglie a dover scegliere.
> 
> Per rispondere alla domanda "cosa perderebbe', mia moglie perderebbe una vita felice, quella che lei ha. Non crede di avere, "ha". Perché è questa la sua vita, non quella che le ho nascosto io. Una vita che a lei piace. Dicendole tutto, la distruggerei. Io non so' cosa sia davvero giusto o meglio, ma penso che tu non possa non vedere cosa mia moglie perderebbe



Anch'io avevo, nonostante i problemi non manchino a nessuno una vita felice, ma era una farsa. Come la felicità di tua moglie, basata solo su bugie.

Adesso penso a quante migliaia di bugie mi ha raccontato mio marito, rivedo episodi di felicità assoluta, ma non lo era, non per lui probabilmente, non lo saprò mai.

A meno che voi uomini siate cosi tanto bravi a sdoppiarvi.

Oggi, che mi è difficile ricordare tutto, si tratta di anni, ricordo però alcuni episodi in cui mi cercava con passione, e mi domando come faccia uno a farlo se magari la notte prima o qualche giorno prima è andato con l'altra.

Non parliamo di quando mi raggiungeve in ferie.  E sicuramente faceva credere all'altra che tra noi non ci fosse più niente.

Non abbiamo mai smesso di 'amarci', tra virgolette, fino a 24 ore prima della scoperta della sua doppia vita.

Sai che felicità!


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tempo per i tuoi tre figli lo hai?


assolutamente. li malmeno regolarmente, senza ragione alcuna. Essi mi temono come si teme l'orco, poveri esserini. Quando non li malmeno, li violento psicologicamente. Esempio: si stanno per sedere, ed io do ordine di non sedersi. Poi li punisco perché stanno in piedi. Uno spasso.


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*perchè vi sposate?*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> mi spiacerebbe moltissimo. Non è stata una ragione per evitarlo, perché il mio modo di vedere era (ed è ancora) che rinunciare al tradimento voleva dire rinunciare alla vita. Certamente l'avrei lasciata o fatta soffrire. Cosi' non è successo. Giusto? non lo so. Ma capisco la tua posizione. Io alle mie amanti rendo le cose chiarissime, ma ovviamente i rischi ci sono sempre



Quello che ho rimproverato a mio marito è il fatto che gente come lui, e come te, dovrebbe evitare di sposarsi.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No,
> 
> scusa se ti ho dato l'impressione di sapere cosa sia meglio. Ma, come donna, posso dirti cosa è peggio per me, cosa non vorrei mai che mi accadesse. Il diritto di scegliermi la vita, che almeno quello sia considerato sacro. Su una cosa hai colto il segno benissimo: alcune cose ti liquefano tutto, tutto. E cambiano tutto. Ma magari la convinci e ti convinci di una cosa, di una sola stupida cosa: che, sebbene non teoricamente convinto, non la tradiresti più anche solo per non infliggerle così tanto dolore. Questo potrebbe non essere impossibile: né che lei ti creda, né che tu mantenga. Spesso, mi par di capire, tradite perché, non vedendone le conseguenze, riuscite a sostenete lo sguardo -da lontano- sulla cosa. Magari, vedendo tua moglie polverizzata, e a causa tua, qualche dubbio ti viene.
> 
> Ripeto, Massi, non lo so cosa dovresti fare tu. Proprio non lo so. Ma se io fossi lei, non ti odierei, o non solo, perché mi hai tradito a manetta, ma perché non mi hai difeso da te stesso, non mi hai tutelato. Perché, continuando a mentire, non mi hai consentito di scansarmi. E questo è il nucleo, per me. Hai scelto te, sempre, anche quando si trattava di lei. Già lo smettere potrebbe fare la differenza. Magari è tardi, magari no.


ecco, questo è il concetto che anche io condivido: non l'ho tutelata da me. Assolutamente vero. Avrei dovuto allontanarla quando ancora era in tempo. Il punto è se siamo ancora in tempo. Certamente se avessii 25 anni non rifarei cio' che ho fatto, vale a dire non le mentirei. 
Eppero' lasciami dire che il frutto del nostro amore, magari falso in parte, è stata una vita bella assieme, tanti bei momenti. E tre esseri che mi permettono di esercitarmi malmenandoli


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente. li malmeno regolarmente, senza ragione alcuna. Essi mi temono come si teme l'orco, poveri esserini. Quando non li malmeno, li violento psicologicamente. Esempio: si stanno per sedere, ed io do ordine di non sedersi. Poi li punisco perché stanno in piedi. Uno spasso.


:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Quello che ho rimproverato a mio marito è il fatto che gente come lui, e come te, dovrebbe evitare di sposarsi.


ora la penso come te. In passato no. Ti risparmio la mia teoria passata onde evitare che tu possa decidere di passare attraverso il pc per strangolarmi


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente. li malmeno regolarmente, senza ragione alcuna. Essi mi temono come si teme l'orco, poveri esserini. Quando non li malmeno, li violento psicologicamente. Esempio: si stanno per sedere, ed io do ordine di non sedersi. Poi li punisco perché stanno in piedi. Uno spasso.


mi sto sbellicando.ciao


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*vai a fare un giro che è meglio*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente. li malmeno regolarmente, senza ragione alcuna. Essi mi temono come si teme l'orco, poveri esserini. Quando non li malmeno, li violento psicologicamente. Esempio: si stanno per sedere, ed io do ordine di non sedersi. Poi li punisco perché stanno in piedi. Uno spasso.



Ho capito, ci stai solo facendo perdere tempo. Ti sei inventato 'qui' un mucchio di bugie e non trovi nessuno che ti fili.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Ho capito, ci stai solo facendo perdere tempo. Ti sei inventato 'qui' un mucchio di bugie e non trovi nessuno che ti fili.


era ironia sul mio rapporto con i figli


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*Ci credo poco.*

Se tu avessi davvero un problema non ci scherzeresti.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sto sbellicando.ciao


è importante passare del tempo con i figli ed io su questo non transigo. Io poi passo anche del tempo sui figli, mi ci sdraio sopra per vedere la tv


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Se tu avessi davvero un problema non ci scherzeresti.


libera di non credermi daniela, ma io sono cosi'. Ironico.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> era ironia sul mio rapporto con i figli


in linea di massima apprezzo l'ironia ma solo quando è di buona qualità e non nasconde il vuoto desolante di chi pensa che "scopare in giro" sia il massimo della vita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> E tre esseri che mi permettono di esercitarmi malmenandoli


e seviziandoli psicologicamente
:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:


ero certo che l'avresti apprezzata.


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*se lo conosci lo eviti*

Mi sa che questo scopa il pavimento del box.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e seviziandoli psicologicamente
> :rotfl:


anna, vedo che anche tu apprezzi la sana educazione. almeno un punto in comune


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Mi sa che questo scopa il pavimento del box.


se me la da, si


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in linea di massima apprezzo l'ironia ma solo quando è di buona qualità e non nasconde il vuoto desolante di chi pensa che "scopare in giro" sia il massimo della vita.


capito, le tue parole sono dure e mi hanno colpito. ora mi vado a sfogare sui figli


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

farai morire di risate tebe.meglio di crozza





exmassinfedele ha detto:


> capito, le tue parole sono dure e mi hanno colpito. ora mi vado a sfogare sui figli


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> libera di non credermi daniela, ma io sono cosi'. Ironico.


Io ti trovo anche simpatico, oltre che sanamente ironico. Laido, ma simpatico :sorriso2:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Il tuo modo di scherzare sui figli mi ricorda un utente passato di qua... simpatico...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> farai morire di risate tebe.meglio di crozza


ti ringrazio, e mi fa piacere saperti allegra.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

parecchio, come un allerta 2 ogni 2 x 3


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il tuo modo di scherzare sui figli mi ricorda un utente passato di qua... simpatico...


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ti trovo anche simpatico, oltre che sanamente ironico. Laido, ma simpatico :sorriso2:


laido, un termine che uso spesso. grazie, lo apprezzo molto


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il tuo modo di scherzare sui figli mi ricorda un utente passato di qua... simpatico...


credo sia io, se ti rifersci a trombeur


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

avete un cerino, per caso?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parecchio, come un allerta 2 ogni 2 x 3


è inutile che ci provi, il mio cell non te lo do


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2012)

*a volte scherzano si dice la verità, in questo caso sarebbero dolori*

Dal momento che tantissimi abusi avvengono in famiglia, meglio non scherzare sui figli, MAI.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in linea di massima apprezzo l'ironia ma solo quando è di buona qualità e non nasconde il vuoto desolante di chi pensa che* "scopare in giro" sia il massimo della vita.*



non l'ho letto.
Dove l'ha scritto?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Dal momento che tantissimi abusi avvengono in famiglia, meglio non scherzare sui figli, MAI.


dato che io posso, io scherzo. se poi vedo un abuso, io uccido


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non l'ho letto.
> Dove l'ha scritto?


mai detto. scopare in vasca, in mare, sulla spiaggia. in giro, mai


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parecchio, come un allerta 2 ogni 2 x 3



mmm?


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> farai morire di risate tebe.meglio di crozza


abbiamo la stessa turpe ironia.
da traditori


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Dal momento che tantissimi abusi avvengono in famiglia, meglio non scherzare sui figli, MAI.


rileggendo il tuo nick, comunque mi scuso se ho offeso la tua sensibilità. scherzavo


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ti trovo anche simpatico, oltre che sanamente ironico. Laido, ma simpatico :sorriso2:


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete un cerino, per caso?



Min...che fai. Provochi?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> abbiamo la stessa turpe ironia.
> da traditori


volevo dirti che io sono più bello di crozza, giusto per precisare. non si sa mai, io sto sempre attento alla semina


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> credo sia io, se ti rifersci a trombeur



Sì! Non ricordavo il nome -a parte che era piuttosto descrittivo 
Mi ricordo che in quel 3D il tuo modo di parlare dei figli colpì addirittura Joey 

A me ricorda quando un mio collega per asciugare i capelli del figlio uscito dalla piscina, gli dette una strigliata di quelle da svitare la testa.. amore feroce di difficile contenimento.
Di quelli che ti viene voglia di tirargli un ceffone da quanto ti preme dentro.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min...che fai. Provochi?


spieghi le battute di minerva anche al fesso qui scrivente?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non l'ho letto.
> Dove l'ha scritto?


Ma infatti. Qualcuno aveva adombrato il fatto che, dato che è un traditore seriale, non avesse tempo -né qualità, suppongo- per il rapporto con i figli. E ha risposto a suon di sciabolate, sevizie e pavimento del bagno incluso. Conoscete un modo più divertente per far capire a uno, o due, o 10, che hanno detto delle cazzate? (francesismo)


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì! Non ricordavo il nome -a parte che era piuttosto descrittivo
> Mi ricordo che in quel 3D il tuo modo di parlare dei figli colpì addirittura Joey
> 
> A me ricorda quando un mio collega per asciugare i capelli del figlio uscito dalla piscina, gli dette una strigliata di quelle da svitare la testa.. amore feroce di difficile contenimento.
> Di quelli che ti viene voglia di tirargli un ceffone da quanto ti preme dentro.


eh si, descrittivo;
io tendo ad evitare di fare le cose in pubblico. al massimo gli tolgo i biscotti e li mangio io, ma li' posso addurre giustificazioni alimentari


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> volevo dirti che io sono più bello di crozza, giusto per precisare. non si sa mai, io *sto sempre attento alla semina*



secondo qualcuno hai anche raccolto.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

Cmq.
In effetti, genitori che si "divertono" a maltrattare i figli -addirittura con il "giochetto" di ordinargli qualcosa e poi punirli perchè l'hanno fatto, esistono.

A me quelle battute hanno fatto ghignare, perchè (così sento io) ci vedo uno che ai figli ci tiene in modo feroce.
Ma in effetti se a uno qua è capitato, leggere le stesse cose non fa lo stesso effetto.


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Qualcuno aveva adombrato il fatto che, dato che è un traditore seriale, non avesse tempo -né qualità, suppongo- per il rapporto con i figli. E ha risposto a suon di sciabolate, sevizie e pavimento del bagno incluso. Conoscete un modo più divertente per far capire a uno, o due, o 10, che hanno detto delle cazzate? (francesismo)


anna, non posso che rigraziarti e ti assicuro che anche numero due lo vorrebbe fare, ma non puo' parlare, perche' ci sono seduto sopra. ti saluta con la manina esangue


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> spieghi le battute di minerva anche al fesso qui scrivente?



in sostanza Minerva non sapeva dell'esistenza della pratica di incendiamento scoregge, ed è piuttosto turbata dal fatto.
Io spesso le posto foto, filmati ed emoticon ma lei niente. fa finta che non esistano.

E sa che quando parla di fuoco io arrivo a postare una, ecco...scoreggia incendiata.

Cose da kreti


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq.
> In effetti, genitori che si "divertono" a maltrattare i figli -addirittura con il "giochetto" di ordinargli qualcosa e poi punirli perchè l'hanno fatto, esistono.
> 
> A me quelle battute hanno fatto ghignare, perchè (così sento io) ci vedo uno che ai figli ci tiene in modo feroce.
> Ma in effetti se a uno qua è capitato, leggere le stesse cose non fa lo stesso effetto.


hai ragione, ed è per questo che mi sono scusato. ma la mia è pura ironia. Ed i miei figli lo sanno. Quando gli mangio il gelato, dicono: cazzo, papà è di nuovo ironico


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq.
> *In effetti, genitori che si "divertono" a maltrattare i figli -addirittura con il "giochetto" di ordinargli qualcosa e poi punirli perchè l'hanno fatto, esistono.*
> 
> A me quelle battute hanno fatto ghignare, perchè (così sento io) ci vedo uno che ai figli ci tiene in modo feroce.
> Ma in effetti se a uno qua è capitato, leggere le stesse cose non fa lo stesso effetto.


confermo


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hai ragione, ed è per questo che mi sono scusato. ma la mia è pura ironia. Ed i miei figli lo sanno. Quando gli mangio il gelato, dicono: cazzo, papà è di nuovo ironico



Cazzo, faccio male a ridere di queste cose, però mi fai ghignare lo stesso...


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Qualcuno aveva adombrato il fatto che, dato che è un traditore seriale, non avesse tempo -né qualità, suppongo- per il rapporto con i figli. E ha risposto a suon di sciabolate, sevizie e pavimento del bagno incluso. Conoscete un modo più divertente per far capire a uno, o due, o 10, che hanno detto delle cazzate? (francesismo)



no no avevo capito.
era troppo facile l'assioma 
Traditore impenitente-merda di genitore


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in sostanza Minerva non sapeva dell'esistenza della pratica di incendiamento scoregge, ed è piuttosto turbata dal fatto.
> Io spesso le posto foto, filmati ed emoticon ma lei niente. fa finta che non esistano.
> 
> E sa che quando parla di fuoco io arrivo a postare una, ecco...scoreggia incendiata.
> ...


capito, grazie. temevo di essere idiota. O meglio, temevo ci fossero le prove


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo, faccio male a ridere di queste cose, però mi fai ghignare lo stesso...


anche a me


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo, faccio male a ridere di queste cose, però mi fai ghignare lo stesso...


non c'è nulla di male, loro sono ben contenti. perchè poi compro un nuovo gelato!! felicità, allegria. poi me magno pure quello, ma hanno avuto due momenti, brevi, di felicità. che sogno di genitore che sono. Ultimamente mio figlio grande ha preso a inseguirmi con il suo alito mattutino, dopo che l'ho steso con una fiatata mentre tentava di convincermi a comprargli qualcosa che non ricordo (anche perchè ovviamente non ascoltavo)


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo qualcuno hai anche raccolto.


davvero? miii, sono arrivato al toep (flavio briatore top): concludo e nemmeno me ne accorgo


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> davvero? miii, sono arrivato al toep (flavio briatore top): concludo e nemmeno me ne accorgo


non ti registri più?


----------



## exmassinfedele (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ti registri più?


provo a riprendermi il mio massinfedele, se admin mi perdona.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
> sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
> sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere?  anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti.
> 
> per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.


Ok ci sto pensando.
Ma lei tua moglie come reagisce se le chiedi il divorzio?

Sappiamo tutti che abbandonare una moglie è una cosa.

( ed è facile da fare: prendi baracca e burattini e te ne vai)

Chiedere un divorzio è un altro paio di maniche.

Penso che si smetta quando o si perde interesse per certe cose, perchè ne sono subentrate di più importanti, o perchè si è ridotti così male, che non si raccatta più nulla.

IO ho smesso facilmente sai?
Non mi tira più.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Poi non so che dirti sul dirle o non dirle.
Casomai io fossi in te scriverei un libro in stile anonimo vittoriano: La mia vita segreta.

Ma non capisco il senso di raccontare certe cose dopo aver chiesto un divorzio.

Anche se le racconti tutto...

Mica è detto che lei ci creda, le interessi, o gliene frega eh?

Potresti anche ottenere un...senti carino...le ho sempre sapute ste cose di te...non sono stupida sai? Ma a me andavi bene anche così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Novembre 2012)

*OT, manifestazione di disappunto*

Io ho esposto il mio sventramento. Ho ricevuto tante risposte, mi pare 70 e passa. Poi arriva un 3d di un traditore seriale. Il quale riceve una marea di risposte. Tipo 180. Ma io dico, tirano davvero più i traditori dei traditi? I laidi la vincono sempre? Ma perché? Ok, vado a mangiare e smetto di inquinare 3d altrui. :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ho esposto il mio sventramento. Ho ricevuto tante risposte, mi pare 70 e passa. Poi arriva un 3d di un traditore seriale. Il quale riceve una marea di risposte. Tipo 180. Ma io dico, tirano davvero più i traditori dei traditi? I laidi la vincono sempre? Ma perché? Ok, vado a mangiare e smetto di inquinare 3d altrui. :smile:



Bè dai, tu hai raccontato la tua storia, una storia dove hai fatto tutto a perfezione direi. E dove, bè, avrei qualche curiosità su quel che programmi di fare ma per discrezione ma non ho chiesto.

Qua c'è una questione che scatena la discussione. Dire non dire, chiudere non chiudere. Smettere di tradire, addirittura


----------



## Sole (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> ma scusa lascia perdere un attimo quello che ti hanno detto.
> 
> Tu cosa vuoi? Vuoi provare a diventare fedele? Provaci. Fai un tentativo.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è perché prendi in considerazione l'idea di lasciare tua moglie se la ami e se siete felici solo per restituirle la libertà. Credi che lei sarebbe felice? Che troverebbe subito un uomo migliore di te?* Il mondo è pieno di bastardi,* sia fedeli che infedeli. Lasciandola non le garantiresti comunque un futuro migliore. Non puoi saperlo. Se adesso è felice e tu sei felice fregatene di quello che ti hanno detto alcune persone


L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita


----------



## Danielona (12 Novembre 2012)

*non credo proprio sia cosi*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> non è faticoso essere infedeli, è faticoso essere fedele...-)


Per me è sempre stata una cosa naturale.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ho esposto il mio sventramento. Ho ricevuto tante risposte, mi pare 70 e passa. Poi arriva un 3d di un traditore seriale. Il quale riceve una marea di risposte. Tipo 180. Ma io dico, tirano davvero più i traditori dei traditi? I laidi la vincono sempre? Ma perché? Ok, vado a mangiare e smetto di inquinare 3d altrui. :smile:


Insomma tu dici che non c'è equilibrio nel confronto tra traditi e traditori...
Ma non fare sti conti in tasca...
Mi pare che il 3d con maggiori risposte sia skiappe...
Ma l'80 delle risposte sono monologhi.

Poi appunto massinfedele ha avuto le sue no qui dentro?

Ma pensa ai vantaggi

Il traditore seriale esterno può dirti certi perchè con naturalezza e senza paure no?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> varie persone, e con regolarità. Mai un'unica persona, è contrario ai miei principi. E mai nessuno che lei conosca, anche questo è contrario a miei principi. Li ho violati qualche volta, ma nessuno è perfetto.
> 
> Io la penso come te, al 100%. Ma leggendo qui quel che i "traditi" scrivono ho avuto dei dubbi


PRINCIPI??????
HO LETTO BENE?PRINCIPI????
HAI SCRITTO PRINCIPI????
realmente in questo forum se ne leggono di tutti i colori che non si sa se ridere o piangere. un universo parallelo in cui la notte è il giorno e il bianco è il nero. In definitiva qual'è il senso di questo mio post?
che dovresti sputarti in faccia tutti i giorni dispari. ma anche quelli pari e due volte la domenica


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ho esposto il mio sventramento. Ho ricevuto tante risposte, mi pare 70 e passa. Poi arriva un 3d di un traditore seriale. Il quale riceve una marea di risposte. Tipo 180. Ma io dico, tirano davvero più i traditori dei traditi? I laidi la vincono sempre? Ma perché? Ok, vado a mangiare e smetto di inquinare 3d altrui. :smile:


sei arrivata nel periodo sbagliato.


----------



## Sole (12 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> scusa, ma ti ho detto che sono stata tradita anch'io. E ti dico: occhio non vede cuore non duole. Occhio vede e cuore duole, TANTO


Mah. C'è chi non ha bisogno di una felicità di plastica. C'è chi preferisce vivere una vita meno felice, ma più autentica, meno artefatta. Se ha le palle per affrontarla.

E poi soffrire non è sempre negativo. Se una persona è in gamba, le difficoltà le supera e magari riesce addirittura a scoprire nuove risorse in se stessa.

E non è detto che, solo perchè il mondo è pieno di bastardi, una donna non abbia convenienza a separarsi.

Una donna non ha necessariamente bisogno di affidarsi a un altro uomo per la vita: ci sono donne che vivono da sole, magari godendosi qualche avventura quando arriva, e stanno bene con se stesse, i propri figli, i propri amici e i propri interessi.

E poi può sempre capitare di imbattersi in un esemplare appartenente alla piccola percentuale di non bastardi. Solo la possibilità di finire tra le braccia di un compagno degno rende la prospettiva di separarsi da un bastardo traditore una bella, piacevolissima prospettiva


----------



## Valeniente (12 Novembre 2012)

*Ruby ha fatto scuola?*

Sono di moda le/gli amanti?


----------



## demoralizio (12 Novembre 2012)

Da tradito ti posso dire che, per mia indole eh, la verità ha un valore immenso in quanto si gioca a carte scoperte e si ha la possibilità di decidere.
Il dolore che le arrecherai (nel caso non sappia già tutto o quasi) la cambierà irrimediabilmente, la porterà a rimettere in discussione l'intera vita e tutto ciò che ha di sicuro. Questo i traditi possono confermarlo.

Però da la possibilità di scegliere, che è un potere che per molti fedeli è stato riposto in una cassaforte a oltranza. Gente che per spirito di responsabilità ha rinunciato a parti della vita sicuramente gioiose, ma che avrebbero danneggiato altri (figli, partner, ecc...).
E' ovvio che a tutti piace scopare, e a tutti piacerebbe sbattersi gente nuova per la meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi apprezzati. Dai anche a lei questa possibilità.


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
> sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
> sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere?  anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti.
> 
> per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.


divorzia e amen


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> anch'io non vorrei sapere. Ho saputo e ho perdonato ma ho sofferto come un cane per un sacco di tempo e vorrei non aver saputo mai niente. Chi se ne frega di sapere? chi se ne frega se è una truffa? L'importante è che* tu la renda felice*, comunque


quello non è rendere felici. Rendere felici presuppone adoprarsi per. Impegnarsi con quello scopo. Invece nel tradimento l'unico impegno sta nell'inganno, nella dissimulazione. E' come dare un oppiaceo mentre si tira una coltellata ed essere soddisfatti di non provocare dolore. Una fatica boia per me incomprensibile. Non è massinfedele che rende felice sua moglie, ma la maschera che indossa con lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, vabbè,
> 
> ma di duri e puri è pieno il mondo, embè?
> Se poi vuoi dirle tutto, va bene, ma se l'effetto è peggio non so.
> ...


che lei conoscerebbe, finalmente, l'uomo che ha a fianco, ad esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ue', ragassi, siam passi?
> comunque, la terza opzione io l'avevo ipotizzata in considerazione dei commenti dei fedeli, se siam tutti d'accordo che è 'na cazzata, la ritraggo e mi concentro sul tentativo di diventare fedele. Eppero' che i fedeli si facciano sentire ora o tacciano per sempre....-)


Ma porco cane. Ma mica è una scelta di convenienza! Ma ti concentri a fare che? Cosa fai, ti munisci di cilicio ed ogni volta che hai brutti pensieri mortifichi la carne? Penitenziagite?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che lei conoscerebbe, finalmente, l'uomo che ha a fianco, ad esempio.



Come esempio non vale...
fanne un'altro...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> PRINCIPI??????
> HO LETTO BENE?PRINCIPI????
> HAI SCRITTO PRINCIPI????
> realmente in questo forum se ne leggono di tutti i colori che non si sa se ridere o piangere. un universo parallelo in cui la notte è il giorno e il bianco è il nero. In definitiva qual'è il senso di questo mio post?
> che dovresti sputarti in faccia tutti i giorni dispari. ma anche quelli pari e due volte la domenica




Si effettivamente hai letto bene ha scritto principi...
forse ti è sfuggito "i miei " che precedeva...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si effettivamente hai letto bene ha scritto principi...
> forse ti è sfuggito "i miei " che precedeva...


a me non è sfuggito nulla. qualche altro appunto da fare?
no, perchè ti trovo veramente inte
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ress
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ante.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me non è sfuggito nulla. qualche altro appunto da fare?
> no, perchè ti trovo veramente inte
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ress
> ...



Meno male ...
ho raggiunto il mio scopo...dovresti dormire di più
perlomeno saresti più rilassato


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Meno male ...
> ho raggiunto il mio scopo...dovresti dormire di più
> perlomeno saresti più rilassato


ed è qui che si rivela come tu non capisca una benemerita mazza perchè io sono rilassatissimo.
grazie per il viatico per un dolce sonno
ma trovo comunque sempre sti zzzzzzz mo zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lan zzzzzzzzzzzz te leggerti. midai sempre questi spunti profondi su cui riflettere zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Duran Duran (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mah. C'è chi non ha bisogno di una felicità di plastica. C'è chi preferisce vivere una vita meno felice, ma più autentica, meno artefatta. Se ha le palle per affrontarla.
> 
> E poi soffrire non è sempre negativo. Se una persona è in gamba, le difficoltà le supera e magari riesce addirittura a scoprire nuove risorse in se stessa.
> 
> ...


Tutta questione di punti di vista. Ma non è necessariamente vero che un traditore sia bastardo. Come non è necessariamente vero che un fedele sia un "degno compagno". Magari exmassinfedele è la persona migliore del mondo. Magari non fa mancare niente né alla moglie né ai figli. E ogni tanto si fa qualche scopata altrove. Ma che sarà mai? Questo non vuol dire che con la moglie indossi una maschera. Ma quale maschera? Il "degno compagno" che non tradisce magari invece è una merda ambulante. Non indossa "maschere" ma è pieno di manchevolezze e se ne strafrega di tutto il resto. E allora? Questo sarebbe un marito migliore solo perché fedele?


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Tutta questione di punti di vista. Ma non è necessariamente vero che un traditore sia bastardo. Come non è necessariamente vero che un fedele sia un "degno compagno". Magari exmassinfedele è la persona migliore del mondo. Magari non fa mancare niente né alla moglie né ai figli. E ogni tanto si fa qualche scopata altrove. Ma che sarà mai? Questo non vuol dire che con la moglie indossi una maschera. Ma quale maschera? Il "degno compagno" che non tradisce magari invece è una merda ambulante. Non indossa "maschere" ma è pieno di manchevolezze e se ne strafrega di tutto il resto. E allora? Questo sarebbe un marito migliore solo perché fedele?


Prima di tutto mai detto che tutti i traditori siano bastardi. Ho ripreso ironicamente la tua  espressione 'uomini bastardi, traditori e non'.

Così come non ho mai detto che un uomo fedele non possa essere uno stronzo. Queste sono deduzioni tue.

Ci sono persone che tradiscono o hanno tradito che vivono situazioni di crisi, transitorie o meno. E ho sempre pensato che prima di giudicare bisogna tentare di capire ogni singola situazione. Ma un uomo che tradisce pur avendo un matrimonio soddisfacente, per quanto possa essere un'ottima persona, non è un buon compagno, mi dispiace. Perchè prende per il culo una donna che crede in lui e nella fedeltá, come la moglie di massinfedele.

Cosa sará mai qualche scopata in giro? Non c'è una risposta definitiva per tutti.
Chiediamolo alla moglie di massinfedele, sentiamolo da lei, prima di parlarne. Penso che lei dovrebbe stabilirlo, visto che si tratta della sua vita, del suo compagno. Avrá il diritto di deciderlo lei ció che vuole da un rapporto di coppia?

Esistono persone fedeli che sono anche brave persone. Nessuno è perfetto, certo. Ma per come la vedo io è sempre preferibile misurarsi con la realtá delle cose. E poi decidere.


----------



## Duran Duran (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prima di tutto mai detto che tutti i traditori siano bastardi. Ho ripreso ironicamente la tua  espressione 'uomini bastardi, traditori e non'.
> 
> Così come non ho mai detto che un uomo fedele non possa essere uno stronzo. Queste sono deduzioni tue.
> 
> ...


io rispondevo a questa tua affermazione:

"Solo la possibilità di finire tra le braccia di un compagno degno rende la prospettiva di separarsi da un bastardo traditore una bella, piacevolissima prospettiva"

Da qui ho dedotto che tu facessi l'equazione traditore = bastardo e fedele = degno compagno

Se non lo pensi meglio così, perché è una stronzata


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Tutta questione di punti di vista. Ma non è necessariamente vero che un traditore sia bastardo. Come non è necessariamente vero che un fedele sia un "degno compagno". Magari exmassinfedele è la persona migliore del mondo. Magari non fa mancare niente né alla moglie né ai figli. E ogni tanto si fa qualche scopata altrove. Ma che sarà mai? Questo non vuol dire che con la moglie indossi una maschera. Ma quale maschera? Il "degno compagno" che non tradisce magari invece è una merda ambulante. Non indossa "maschere" ma è pieno di manchevolezze e se ne strafrega di tutto il resto. E allora? Questo sarebbe un marito migliore solo perché fedele?


contando che. massinfedele decide cosa è meglio anche per sua moglie è come minimo un arrogante. contando come ha risposto da dispiaciuto ad annablume è come minimo incongruente. contando che riesce ad esserlo per un'estranea e non per una persona che teoricamente gli sta a cuore come minimo è anche un egoista e insensibile perché non costa nulla e non deve mettere in campo o perderci nulla di suo. il quadro, alla luce di tutto ciò. non è confortante.  facile comportarsi bene con persone con cui non serve impegnsrsi e rinunciare al proprio egoismo. direi che è più che sufficiente per definire msssinfedele non un buon marito. poi se qualche dinna li volesse come marito benissimo. ma lavori sulla propria autostima perché non ne ha.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> io rispondevo a questa tua affermazione:
> 
> "Solo la possibilità di finire tra le braccia di un compagno degno rende la prospettiva di separarsi da un bastardo traditore una bella, piacevolissima prospettiva"
> 
> ...


E questa è la prova di cime siano ribaltati i valori di alcuni che frequentano questo forum


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Tutta questione di punti di vista. Ma non è necessariamente vero che un traditore sia bastardo. Come non è necessariamente vero che un fedele sia un "degno compagno". Magari exmassinfedele è la persona migliore del mondo. Magari non fa mancare niente né alla moglie né ai figli. E ogni tanto si fa qualche scopata altrove. Ma che sarà mai? Questo non vuol dire che con la moglie indossi una maschera. Ma quale maschera? Il "degno compagno" che non tradisce magari invece è una merda ambulante. Non indossa "maschere" ma è pieno di manchevolezze e se ne strafrega di tutto il resto. E allora? Questo sarebbe un marito migliore solo perché fedele?



Esistono le eccezioni, e vale anche per gli epiteti che tu stessi hai enunciato per i traditori e traditi, ma sono solo eccezioni.

Nella norma il traditore è semplicemente un gran bastardo, stop. 

Ma siamo in un sito no? siamo in un forum no? e come nella realtà diciamo la nostra.

Peccato che tra forum e realtà ci siano "piccolissime differenze" ( piccolissime sto cazzo clà perchè con il piffero nella realtà dicono quello che scrivono qua, tengono tutto ben chiuso in un cassetto.) E poi parlano di maschere. uhmm....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> contando che. massinfedele decide cosa è meglio anche per sua moglie è come minimo un arrogante. contando come ha risposto da dispiaciuto ad annablume è come minimo incongruente. contando che riesce ad esserlo per un'estranea e non per una persona che teoricamente gli sta a cuore come minimo è anche un egoista e insensibile perché non costa nulla e non deve mettere in campo o perderci nulla di suo. il quadro, alla luce di tutto ciò. non è confortante. facile comportarsi bene con persone con cui non serve impegnsrsi e rinunciare al proprio egoismo. direi che è più che sufficiente per definire msssinfedele non un buon marito. poi se qualche dinna li volesse come marito benissimo. ma lavori sulla propria autostima perché non ne ha.



Cara mia ma i traditori sono cosi'...avanti per la loro strada e stop.E guarda che l'autostima non manca ai traditori..come l'egoismo...l'egocentrismo..noi siamo cosi'.


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia ma i traditori sono cosi'...avanti per la loro strada e stop.E guarda che l'autostima non manca ai traditori..come l'egoismo...l'egocentrismo..*noi siamo cosi'*.


 come i puffi 


http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...D7B9549FD7DC4F1889EED7&view=detail&FORM=VIRE2


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia ma i traditori sono cosi'...avanti per la loro strada e stop.E guarda che l'autostima non manca ai traditori..come l'egoismo...l'egocentrismo..noi siamo cosi'.


Sono d'accordo. dei pessimi esseri umani.


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

Quello che continuo a chiedermi è perchè mai un traditore seriale, o meglio uno che sa a priori di non credere nel concetto di fedeltà, finisce con lo sposarsi, e soprattutto con lo sposare donne/uomini per i quali invece il concetto di fedeltà è la base di un rapporto.
Ecco questo non lo capisco.
Perchè non scegliere un pari grado.
Perchè si parte già con l'inganno, inganno consapevole.


----------



## oink (13 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Peccato che tra forum e realtà ci siano "piccolissime differenze" ( piccolissime sto cazzo clà perchè con il piffero nella realtà dicono quello che scrivono qua, tengono tutto ben chiuso in un cassetto.) E poi parlano di maschere. uhmm....


hai proprio ragione. Soprattutto mi fanno specie quelli che continuano a parlare di valori e poi nella realtà si sono scopati mezzo mondo, sposati o meno


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia ma i traditori sono cosi'...avanti per la loro strada e stop.E guarda che l'autostima non manca ai traditori..come l'egoismo...l'egocentrismo..noi siamo cosi'.


E io sono carO. è un lapsus sugnificativo perché come prima cisa a persone come te non verrebbe msi in mente di pensare ad un uomo che non posda pensarla come te. e soprattutto vergognarsi di appartenere , ma solo in rapporto a te, allo stesso genere


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

oink ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione. Soprattutto mi fanno specie quelli che continuano a parlare di valori e poi nella realtà si sono scopati mezzo mondo, sposati o meno


Quindi da single se uno si scopa mezzi mondo non ha valori? torna un po'nel mondo dei sogni. riposa ancora un po' e poi torna con le idee più chiare


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

oink ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione. Soprattutto mi fanno specie quelli che continuano a parlare di valori e poi nella realtà si sono scopati mezzo mondo, *sposati o meno*



fa una differenza enorme l'essere sposati, secondo me


----------



## oink (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi da single se uno si scopa mezzi mondo non ha valori? torna un po'nel mondo dei sogni. riposa ancora un po' e poi torna con le idee più chiare


rettifico: si sono scopati mezzo mondo, indipendentemente dal fatto che le persone che si sono scopate fossero sposate o meno. è più chiaro adesso?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. dei pessimi esseri umani.


al contrario....ieri mi sono divertito tantissimo...oltre al lavoro,mi ha chiamato tipa che non sentivo da tanto,e presto ci vedremo...stamattina interessante messaggio di tipa ''nuova'',e se avessi tempo a tre caselli avrei chi mi aspetta.
E non scordo la mia ''amica ufficiale''...e'a 1000 km da qua'..ma domani ritorna.
Quindi......


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come i puffi
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario....ieri mi sono divertito tantissimo...oltre al lavoro,mi ha chiamato tipa che non sentivo da tanto,e presto ci vedremo...stamattina interessante messaggio di tipa ''nuova'',e se avessi tempo a tre caselli avrei chi mi aspetta.
> E non scordo la mia ''amica ufficiale''...e'a 1000 km da qua'..ma domani ritorna.
> Quindi......





gradisci uno zabaione?....

avrai bisogno di ricaricarti no?....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario....ieri mi sono divertito tantissimo...oltre al lavoro,mi ha chiamato tipa che non sentivo da tanto,e presto ci vedremo...stamattina interessante messaggio di tipa ''nuova'',e se avessi tempo a tre caselli avrei chi mi aspetta.
> E non scordo la mia ''amica ufficiale''...e'a 1000 km da qua'..ma domani ritorna.
> Quindi......


Questo dimostrs solo la mia tesi, pessimo


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario....ieri mi sono divertito tantissimo...oltre al lavoro,mi ha chiamato tipa che non sentivo da tanto,e presto ci vedremo...stamattina interessante messaggio di tipa ''nuova'',e se avessi tempo a tre caselli avrei chi mi aspetta.
> E non scordo la mia ''amica ufficiale''...e'a 1000 km da qua'..ma domani ritorna.
> Quindi......


quindi????  pensi che sia una bella cosa quello che fai? seriamente Lothar....


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi???? pensi che sia una bella cosa quello che fai? seriamente Lothar....



Penso di si Simy, sennò non lo farebbe.........................a meno che in quei momenti si trovi in uno stato di incapacità naturale


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Penso di si Simy, sennò non lo farebbe.........................a meno che in quei momenti si trovi in uno stato di incapacità naturale


incapace di intendere e di volere? lo violentano? lo drogano? 
possibile che sia cosi difficile tenere i pantaloni allacciati?


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario....ieri mi sono divertito tantissimo...oltre al lavoro,mi ha chiamato tipa che non sentivo da tanto,e presto ci vedremo...stamattina interessante messaggio di tipa ''nuova'',e se avessi tempo a tre caselli avrei chi mi aspetta.
> E non scordo la mia ''amica ufficiale''...e'a 1000 km da qua'..ma domani ritorna.
> Quindi......



ma non ti cade mai il cell in un tombino buio?:tigufo:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non ti cade mai il cell in un tombino buio?:tigufo:


ne ho 4.....miaooooo........

senti pink panther che tra felini ci capiamo...letto cosa scrive Tebe??forse manager sta male...sabato sera di fronte a me grande amico,a cena,che e'in chemio...ne conosco anche un'altro.
Capisci??la vita e'breve...godiamocela ficneh'si puo'.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

che poi alla fine, ma che ci frega di stare a giudicare quello o quella. ok. sono contraddittori. egocentrici egoisti e talmente deboli nel pensiero che io mi sono stufata pure di starli ad ascoltare...ma che facessero quello che vogliono, scelgono e sono scelti soprattutto quindi il problema non c'è.

io non mi diverto ad aspettare quello che arrva da 1000 chilometri o quello che se fa 300..nel senso che il divertimento, e lo dico senza un velo di ironia lo trovo in altre cose cio' che mi restituisce benessere è altro non sta nella condivisione di qualche cm di pelle, semmai in qualche cm di condivisione di passioni , che sicuramente rispondono a un bisogno come lo è per  loro, ma non per essere riconfermata in gioco seduttivo fisico ma mentale prima di tutto e sopra di tutto.  e quindi uno cerca di vestirsi con gli abiti che piu gli appartengono al proprio bisogno.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> gradisci uno zabaione?....
> 
> avrai bisogno di ricaricarti no?....


ecco la mamma... ha la moglie che lo nutre, molla!

ciao annuccia.


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> io rispondevo a questa tua affermazione:
> 
> "Solo la possibilità di finire tra le braccia di un compagno degno rende la prospettiva di separarsi da un bastardo traditore una bella, piacevolissima prospettiva"
> 
> ...


Meglio che le equazioni le lasci ai matematici. La lingua italiana ha mille sfumature ed è un po' semplicistico dedurre come fai tu. Tu hai parlato di un mondo pieno di bastardi e io ho ripreso la tua espressione, con un po' di ironia e una faccina sorridente.
Quindi rilassati eh.

Io ho conosciuto alcune persone che tradiscono o hanno tradito che non sono bastarde, semplicemente hanno o hanno avuto una vita matrimoniale problematica. Ma sono convinta che chi tradisce per diletto non possa essere un buon compagno. Chi inganna la persona con cui condivide figli, progetti, intimitá non è il massimo a cui una donna puó aspirare.

E mi sembra paradossale dover stare qui a ribadirlo, mi sembra un fatto scontato.

Poi in giro ci sará di peggio eh, non lo metto in dubbio. Ma ci sono anche compagni e mariti che sanno amare in modo limpido, pur con tutti i loro limiti.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo dimostrs solo la mia tesi, pessimo


ma a te che toglie il suo comportamento?


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi????  pensi che sia una bella cosa quello che fai? seriamente Lothar....



Simy, è cio' che fa bene a LUI. e questo lo fa star bene, tutto qui.


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> incapace di intendere e di volere? lo violentano? lo drogano?
> possibile che sia cosi difficile tenere i pantaloni allacciati?


Dai era ironico! 

E si per alcuni sembra non difficile tenerli allacciati i pantaloni, ma impossibile...........poi di tutto il resto chissenefrega...........magari dopo x anni pensano pure di lasciare la moglie per non farla soffrire no?


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Dai era ironico!
> 
> E si per alcuni sembra non difficile tenerli allacciati i pantaloni, ma impossibile...........poi di tutto il resto chissenefrega...........*magari dopo x anni pensano pure di lasciare la moglie per non farla soffrire no*?


ah si guarda! questo è proprio il massimo!


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *ecco la mamma*... ha la moglie che lo nutre, molla!
> 
> ciao annuccia.




ciao cici'...che ci vuoi fare
istinto protettivo...

con tutto sto tran tran pover'uomo avrà bisogno di energie no?

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ne ho 4.....miaooooo........
> 
> senti pink panther che tra felini ci capiamo...letto cosa scrive Tebe??forse manager sta male...sabato sera di fronte a me grande amico,a cena,che e'in chemio...ne conosco anche un'altro.
> Capisci*??la vita e'breve...godiamocela ficneh'si puo'*.


quindi anche tua moglie è libera di farlo?


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Simy, è cio' che fa bene a LUI. e questo lo fa star bene, tutto qui.



E mi sta bene. Ma torno a chiedere perchè un serialtraditore, uno che sa a priori che la fedeltà è aria fritta, si sposa, e soprattutto perchè sposa uno/a per cui invece la fedeltà è qualcosa di imprescindibile in un rapporto?


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E mi sta bene. Ma torno a chiedere perchè un serialtraditore, uno che sa a priori che la fedeltà è aria fritta, si sposa, e soprattutto perchè sposa uno/a per* cui invece la fedeltà è qualcosa di imprescindibile in un rapporto*?



perchè almeno stanno tranquilli  le corna si mettono e basta...mica devono anche portarle!


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Simy, è cio' che fa bene a LUI. e questo lo fa star bene, tutto qui.



e quindi se lo fa stare bene è giusto che lo faccia?


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè almeno stanno tranquilli  le corna si mettono e basta...mica devono anche portarle!


Ah ecco!  Come al solito non c'arrivo :smile:


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi se lo fa stare bene è giusto che lo faccia?



E si! Sai Simy la vita è una e per di più breve


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E si! Sai Simy la vita è una e per di più breve


già  va a vedere che noi della vita non c'abbiamo capito un ciufolo


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già  va a vedere che noi della vita non c'abbiamo capito un ciufolo



e me pare pure a me


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E si! Sai Simy la vita è una e per di più breve



in effetti può capitare di svegliarsi sotto a un cipresso!


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E mi sta bene. Ma torno a chiedere perchè un serialtraditore, uno che sa a priori che la fedeltà è aria fritta, si sposa, e soprattutto perchè sposa uno/a per cui invece la fedeltà è qualcosa di imprescindibile in un rapporto?




perchè ha bisogno di sicurezza comunque, ha bisogno di un nido certo, perchè comunque ama i suo frugoletti ma non PUO prescindere dal rispondere a bisogni che partono da quei tre cm. è una dipendenza, ognuno ha le sue, cibo, sesso,fumo droga, vino, tutte dipendenze da una qualcosa che crediamo ci faccia star meglio.è un riempire una voragine che forse ha una natura o un origine diversa.

taluni ne prendono coscenza, altri no, altri ancora se ne fottono pur riconoscendo questa dipendenza, altri si fanno scrupoli, altri zero...e via..

zecondo me.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già  va a vedere che noi della vita non c'abbiamo capito un ciufolo


già...

la vita è DURA.....




io per esempio, potrei comprare qualche "panino in più".....

ma poi penso, che quello che ho basta....

potrei sempre metterlo in freezer.....non si sa mai


vabbeh....
la pianto....


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> in effetti può capitare di svegliarsi sotto a un cipresso!



E si! E come disse uno del mio paese prima di sottoporsi ad un'operazione chirurgica: "dottò non è che c'ho paura dell'operazione,  è che c'ho paura de svegliamme morto"


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi se lo fa stare bene è giusto che lo faccia?



amore, non andrebbe bene a me , se vivesse con me, se avesse una relazione con ME.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ma perché lothar miagola?:rotfl:


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè ha bisogno di sicurezza comunque, ha bisogno di un nido certo, perchè comunque ama i suo frugoletti ma non PUO prescindere dal rispondere a bisogni che partono da quei tre cm. è una dipendenza, ognuno ha le sue, cibo, sesso,fumo droga, vino, tutte dipendenze da una qualcosa che crediamo ci faccia star meglio.è un riempire una voragine che forse ha una natura o un origine diversa.
> 
> taluni ne prendono coscenza, altri no, altri ancora se ne fottono pur riconoscendo questa dipendenza, altri si fanno scrupoli, altri zero...e via..
> 
> zecondo me.



Pensa quanti danni fanno 3 cm


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè almeno stanno tranquilli  le corna si mettono e basta...mica devono anche portarle!



fagliele portare ad alcuni, e vedi come sbraitano..non sia mai ! e lothar è uno di questi, e sicuramente si sarà scelto una donna che accetta questo.

o magari, si attiva anche lei ma lui non sa.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché lothar miagola?:rotfl:


e da mo' che me lo chiedo.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Pensa quanti danni fanno 3 cm


eh...pensa..e noi che li prendiamo anche seriamente e ci stiamo pure male


siamo noi le idiote o loro?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

oink ha detto:


> rettifico: si sono scopati mezzo mondo, indipendentemente dal fatto che le persone che si sono scopate fossero sposate o meno. è più chiaro adesso?


Parli per esperienza personale


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già  va a vedere che noi della vita non c'abbiamo capito un ciufolo



no, lo sai che siamo cosi . leali, perchè non potremmo essere diverse da cosi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

c'è da dire che il conte abbaia (bau bau micio micio)
questo forum non è uno zoo!





dammi un nome ha detto:


> e da mo' che me lo chiedo.


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> amore, non andrebbe bene a me , se vivesse con me, se avesse una relazione con ME.


si, ma non può permettersi di fare la morale a chi vive i rapporti di coppia in maniere onesta e trasparente..non può venire a dire che è giusto. mi sta bene tutto ognuno è libero di fare della propria vita ciò che vuole finchè non si prende gioco dei sentimenti e della vita di altre persone. 

io posso capire che ci siano dei matrimoni "difficili" in cui per svariati motivi (più o meno gistificabili) si arrivi a tradire; ma sentire gente che viene qui a dire "io amo mia moglie/marito, il mio matrimonio è appagante" e poi quel poro cristo c'ha piu corna d'un cesto de lumache ... e no...li non ci sto.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma a te che toglie il suo comportamento?


A me nulla ma mi provoca il voltastomaco. a te no? Buon per te


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

è irritante quando si arriva a sbeffeggiare chi si comporta con onestà e correttezza


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è irritante quando si arriva a sbeffeggiare chi si comporta con onestà e correttezza



quando si dice dono della sintesi! :up:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A me nulla ma mi provoca il voltastomaco. a te no? Buon per te



non me lo sono sposato nè fidanzato. li evito in una relazione affettiva. 


il loro atteggiamento verso la vita , verso il valori di cui parlano li ritengo destituiti di ogni fondamento quindi nemmeno li ascolto nel merito, se non per riderne, quando mi fanno sorridere.


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non me lo sono sposato nè fidanzato. *li evito in una relazione affettiva*.
> 
> 
> il loro atteggiamento verso la vita , verso il valori di cui parlano li ritengo destituiti di ogni fondamento quindi nemmeno li ascolto nel merito, se non per riderne, quando mi fanno sorridere.



e come fai? non è che quando li conosci ti dicono: "piacere, sappi che ti tradirò per tutto il resto dei tuoi giorni"


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è irritante quando si arriva a sbeffeggiare chi si comporta con onestà e correttezza


Quindi è irritante anche per te ma a me chiedi che cosa mi toglie. alla faccia del quadricarbonato di sodio! Direi quasi penta


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che il conte abbaia (bau bau micio micio)
> questo forum non è uno zoo!




ma se loro credono lo siano che ci frega?


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non me lo sono sposato nè fidanzato. li evito in una relazione affettiva.
> 
> 
> il loro atteggiamento verso la vita , verso il valori di cui parlano li ritengo destituiti di ogni fondamento quindi nemmeno li ascolto nel merito, se non per riderne, quando mi fanno sorridere.




Ma che radar hai?!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi è irritante anche per te ma a me chiedi che cosa mi toglie. alla faccia del quadricarbonato di sodio! Direi quasi penta


Scusa minerva. ti ho scambiato per l'altra


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma se loro credono lo siano che ci frega?


è vero, basta che non mi chiedano noccioline.
chiudete le gabbie


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e come fai? non è che quando li conosci ti dicono: "piacere, sappi che ti tradirò per tutto il resto dei tuoi giorni"




eh simy...so' cazzi...è mo ci vuole.


io dopo l ultima esperienza ...lasciamo perdere. è passato solo un anno ma ne dovranno passare altri 12 mila mi sa.


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh simy...so' cazzi...è mo ci vuole.
> 
> 
> io dopo l ultima esperienza ...lasciamo perdere. è passato solo un anno ma ne dovranno passare altri 12 mila mi sa.



appunto! quindi non puoi dire che li eviti per una relazione affettiva...li eviti dopo che ti hanno calpestata per chissà quanto tempo... ma li ormai è già tardi..


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi è irritante anche per te ma a me chiedi che cosa mi toglie. alla faccia del quadricarbonato di sodio! Direi quasi penta


ero io a chiedertelo.


e ti ho già risposto. la lettura col cell è scomoda, torna indietro.


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e come fai? non è che quando li conosci ti dicono: "piacere, sappi che ti tradirò per tutto il resto dei tuoi giorni"


ma non è esattamente quello che ha detto Tebe?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ero io a chiedertelo.
> 
> 
> e ti ho già risposto. la lettura col cell è scomoda, torna indietro.


Anche per me lo è. infatti ti ho scambiata x minerva. comunque è paradossale che proprio tu con le tue esperienze ragioni così. ne prendo atto.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto! quindi non puoi dire che li eviti per una relazione affettiva...li eviti dopo che ti hanno calpestata per chissà quanto tempo... ma li ormai è già tardi..



amore, e che cazzo devo fare?


se per aver chiesto spiegazioni mi sono beccata una denuncia che dici , quale proclamazione posso fare se non quella di non volermi innammorare mai piu.

sparo nelle mutande quasi alla totalità del genere umano?


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è esattamente quello che ha detto Tebe?


non proprio...


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> amore, e che cazzo devo fare?
> 
> 
> se per aver chiesto spiegazioni mi sono beccata una denuncia che dici , quale proclamazione posso fare se non quella di non volermi innammorare mai piu.
> ...


se serve una mano chiamami


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche per me lo è. infatti ti ho scambiata x minerva. comunque è paradossale che proprio tu con le tue esperienze ragioni così. ne prendo atto.


e dagli...ma quale paradossale, il paradosso che non è paradosso è che tu non sai leggere. e quindi continua a dedurre a minchia.


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non me lo sono sposato nè fidanzato. li evito in una relazione affettiva.
> 
> 
> il loro atteggiamento verso la vita , verso il valori di cui parlano li ritengo destituiti di ogni fondamento quindi nemmeno li ascolto nel merito, se non per riderne, quando mi fanno sorridere.


Ho capito, ma chi entra in un forum a raccontarsi ci sta che susciti commenti e reazioni, ed è normale che ognuno dica la sua.

Per me massinfedele può continuare a cornificare a vita, mi spiace per sua moglie, ma magari neppure lei è una santa, chi può saperlo.

Ma quando mi si viene a dire 'che vuoi che sia qualche scopata', se permetti, dico la mia. E dico che per me, moglie tradita, quelle scopate possono fare la differenza tra un buon marito e un compagno da cui allontanarsi a gambe levate.

Massinfedele viene qui per chiedere consiglio. E mi sembra corretto che senta più campane.

Anche perchè, e qui parlo per esperienza, chi tradisce vive in una realtà un po' alterata. Si nasconde, agisce nell'ombra e, quando si confronta, lo fa con chi magari ha il suo stesso stile di vita. Quando esci da certe dinamiche e ti guardi in giro, scopri che c'è un mondo diverso, fatto di gente che sa vivere rapporti trasparenti. Per le quali certe cose sono intollerabili e deprecabili. Può far male sentirselo dire, ma per me è giusto anche confrontarsi con questo tipo di interlocutori. E questo forum, per massinfedele, potrebbe essere l'unica occasione per farlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> amore, e che cazzo devo fare?
> 
> 
> se per aver chiesto spiegazioni mi sono beccata una denuncia che dici , quale proclamazione posso fare se non quella di non volermi innammorare mai piu.
> ...


Questo è comprensibile. meno lo è l'atteggiamento lassista. ribadisco che ne prendo atto


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non proprio...



vero




ha detto "molto lieta" invece di "piacere"


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto! quindi non puoi dire che li eviti per una relazione affettiva...li eviti dopo che ti hanno calpestata per chissà quanto tempo... ma li ormai è già tardi..


tardi...si...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se serve una mano chiamami


lo so tata, lo so:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

io credo nella solidarietà femminile, se si costituisse un comitato per la "salvaguardia dei 3 cm di troppo" per fare passare a questi tre minuti di terrore sarei la prima a fondarlo. dico sul serio.

il narciso ha dei punti deboli, la sua vanità , tra questi è la prima, e non sarebbe difficile colpirli...un gioco, questo si , assai divertente.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo so tata, lo so:smile:


PERò PERò....
io non permetterei al passato di avvelenare presente e eventuale futuro....

prima o poi tornerai a fidarti di qualcuno...

non sono tutti traditori...

se mai dovesse finire male con mio marito, se mai dovesse calpesatrmi, farmi del male ecc ecc....
sarei disposta a ricominciare la mia vita, non permetterei a qual che lui ha fatto di rovinare eventuali rapporti futuri...
certo la cautela non sarà mai troppa....ma non sarebbe giusto che qualcun altro paghi le sue nefandezze....

"zecondo" me
:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché lothar miagola?:rotfl:


perchè di sera... tutti i gatti sono bigi.:singleeye:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> PERò PERò....
> io non permetterei al passato di avvelenare presente e eventuale futuro....
> 
> prima o poi tornerai a fidarti di qualcuno...
> ...



Annuccia, non escludo nulla. sino ad ora funziona cosi, domani chi lo sa.


io di non traditori, che poi li preferisco definire non fedeli, intorno a me, non ne vedo nemmeno uno, UNO!

certo, tra coloro che freschi di innammoramento giurano e spergiurano molti, ma nel medio e lungo periodo, uno peggio dell altro.

forse qualcuno c'è..pero'...qualcuno. uno, due...ma è una disillusione generale la mia, oggi piu serena. forse.


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io credo nella solidarietà femminile, se si costituisse un comitato per la "salvaguardia dei 3 cm di troppo" per fare passare a questi tre minuti di terrore sarei la prima a fondarlo. dico sul serio.
> 
> il narciso ha dei punti deboli, la sua vanità , tra questi è la prima, e non sarebbe difficile colpirli...un gioco, questo si , assai divertente.




Se lo dovessi fondare, il comitato, mandami la tessera


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ti sbagli per l'ennesima volta 





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi è irritante anche per te ma a me chiedi che cosa mi toglie.* alla faccia del quadricarbonato di sodio! *Direi quasi penta


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Se lo dovessi fondare, il comitato, mandami la tessera



volendo ci mettemmo 12 sec.

bisognerebbe *solo* avere tempo.


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> effettivamente, manaccia


quindi te mena pure?

ahahahahah

92 minuti d'applausi pe' la signora...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Questo è quello che mi doveva pistare a sangue davanti ad un albergo di roma il 5 ottobre....e nessuno mi ha contattato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma che individui di merda....!!


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi doveva pistare a sangue davanti ad un albergo di roma il 5 ottobre....e nessuno mi ha contattato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma che individui di merda....!!


forse perche' s'e' convinto che sarebbe sempre menato come lo mena la mugliera...

ahahahah

questo s'infila nei casini ed i casini s'infilano in lui...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Secondo me in lui si infila di tutto non solo i casini...!!:rotfl:


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

*Esimio Oscuro*

E su un pò di solidarietà e di aiuto umanitario! Sta chiedendo se è il caso che lasci la moglie per non farla più soffrire 

Che dolce che è, non trova pure Lei Esimio?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Carissima e soave milli la questione è un'altra:ma come ha fatto una donna a sposarsi con un larva simile?Come?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma chi entra in un forum a raccontarsi ci sta che susciti commenti e reazioni, ed è normale che ognuno dica la sua.
> 
> Per me massinfedele può continuare a cornificare a vita, mi spiace per sua moglie, ma magari neppure lei è una santa, chi può saperlo.
> 
> ...


ci ho messo un po', ma ho letto tutto.

In primo luogo, concordo (e ringrazio) sole. Il punto del confronto per me è stato e continua ad essere proprio questo. Io sono entrato in questo forum quale convinto traditore, il quale, per motivi altri, aveva deciso di smettere. Ero alla ricerca di confronto con ex infedeli, per capire se la relazione aveva resistito all'urto e come avevano posto in essere questo cambio di vita.

Perchè, e qui apro una breve parentesi, comprendo benissimo che per molti la cosa sia semplice: smetti di essere infedele, che ci vuole? Ma in realtà la vita è un pochino più complessa, almeno per me. Diventare fedeli vuol dire rinunciare ad alcune cose che hanno fatto parte della mia vita. Potrebbe anche non funzionare, potrei diventare infelice e ciò potrebbe impattare il mio matrimonio. Non mi dilungo, ma il mio primo elemento di ricerca riguardava questo aspetto. Poi mi sono distratto con la sperimentazione sociologica tesa ad analizzare l'uomo-forum e le logiche ad esso sottese.

Poi però alcuni di voi (i "fedeli", diciamo) mi hanno fatto vedere dell'altro. E non solo i ragionevoli, quelli che con me ci parlano nel merito, senza tentare di identificare il bene ed il male. Anche i più estremi. Quelli che si spendono maggiormente per dare un giudizio di valore. Ho letto con attenzione e mi sono posto il problema se effettivamente mi moglie avrebbe diritto a scegliere, come alcuni di voi sostengono. Non ho detto che domani vado a casa e confesso. Non ho detto neppure "lanciamo un bel sondaggio." Ho solo aperto la mente a chi la pensa (molto) diversamente da me per chiedermi: può darsi che siano loro ad aver ragione? Tutto qui. E' questa l'origine della terza opzione.

Alcuni di voi hanno chiesto come mai mi sono sposato ed ho fatto dei figli. Rispondo. In primo luogo, io sono sempre stato convinto che il mio stile di vita andasse bene. Non pretendo di convincere nessuno, sia chiaro. Né sostengo di aver ragione. E' solo una il mio punto di vista. Pertanto, trovavo assolutamente normale vivere cosi'. In secondo luogo, non posso veramente dire di aver "scelto" in maniera razionale. Stavamo assieme, io sempre tradendo. Poi siamo andati a vivere assieme, io sempre tradendo. Poi abbiamo deciso di fare i figli e lei voleva sposarsi (io sono ateo) e l'ho fatto. Nessuna vera decisione, nessun ragionamento sulle scelte. Io vivevo come pensavo fosse giusto. Non sto a dilungarmi oltre ma credo di aver dato l'idea.

Occorre dire, però, che oggi probabilmente non lo rifarei. Non offrirei un uomo che non sono. Direi alla mia compagna chi sono e sarebbe lei a scegliere. Lo farei forse per egoismo, perché oggi io, per venire a patti con le scelte fatte vent'anni fa, devo fare molti sforzi. Ma comprendo chi tra voi parla di diritto di scelta. Non dico che condivido, ma comprendo che c'è un punto molto serio di discussione. Ed è per questo che lo analizzo. Lo analizzo con voi, perché è qui che ne ho parlato per la prima ed unica volta (la mia seconda vita non la discuto con nessuno, salvo amanti ma capirete che loro sono un pochino di parte). Ed è qui che ho "percepito" un punto di vista che non conoscevo e che mi ha colpito. 

A chi ritiene che dovrei sputarmi in faccia, etc, dico: liberissimi di pensarla così e di dirlo. Evidentemente io non sono d'accordo, ma non serve discutere, ho già dato. A mio modesto avviso, non serve neppure dire queste cose, per la verità. O cercare di dimostrare che sono un bastardo. Liberissimi di pensarlo o di cercare di convincere il mondo che io, o altri come me, lo siano ovviamente. Io lo trovo semplicemente inutile, ma è la mia opinione.


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E su un pò di solidarietà e di aiuto umanitario! Sta chiedendo se è il caso che lasci la moglie per non farla più soffrire
> 
> Che dolce che è, non trova pure Lei Esimio?


vero...e' un dolce...

na' crema avariata...

ahahahah


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissima e soave milli la questione è un'altra:ma come ha fatto una donna a sposarsi con un larva simile?Come?


oscuro e stermy, siete proprio birichini. ma grazie di esistere.


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissima e soave milli la questione è un'altra:ma come ha fatto una donna a sposarsi con un larva simile?Come?



Questa è una bella domanda. 
Di primo acchitto mi verrebbe da dire chi si somiglia si piglia. Ma non credo sia questo il caso. 
Forse perchè Massin, che per seguire la sua natura di traditore aveva necessità di una moglie, sennò che traditore è, ha utilizzato tutte le sue strategie per imbrigliare e far cadere nella rete quella che sapeva l'avrebbe amato senza se e senza ma. Che adesso però, dopo anni e anni di inganni, nonostante le faccia però vivere una vita da regina, sta pensando di lasciare per non farla soffrire.

Esimio Oscuro ma è normale secondo Lei?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massy*

Io mi chiedo se un padre di famiglia come te...si possa permettere di venire su un sito simile e minacciare quello che ti sei permesso di minacciare tu....!Che cazzo di esempio puoi essere?La colpa non è dei giovani..ma di genitori di merda come te...e credimi mi stuzzica tanto l'idea di farti passare una brutta mezz'ora..pezzo di merda!!!


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ci ho messo un po', ma ho letto tutto.
> 
> *In primo luogo, concordo (e ringrazio) sole.* Il punto del confronto per me è stato e continua ad essere proprio questo. Io sono entrato in questo forum quale convinto traditore, il quale, per motivi altri, aveva deciso di smettere. Ero alla ricerca di confronto con ex infedeli, per capire se la relazione aveva resistito all'urto e come avevano posto in essere questo cambio di vita.
> 
> ...


Sul neretto, mi fa piacere sentirtelo dire 

Sul rosso, questa è una cosa che posso capire. E mettersi in discussione per me è sempre positivo.
Io non so cosa consigliarti, mi rendo conto che distruggere una famiglia non è un passo che si può fare a cuor leggero. Ma se per te rinunciare al tuo stile di vita è più pesante della rinuncia al tuo matrimonio, ecco, io credo che un paio di domande è giusto che te le faccia.

Magari chissà, provando ad astenerti per qualche tempo dall'infedeltà ti daresti lo spazio per qualche riflessione in più e trarresti conclusioni che oggi non riesci a vedere. Una sorta di 'fedeltà' a tempo determinato, un periodo sabbatico, insomma.

La tua storia mi ricorda un po' quella di bastardo dentro che dopo un passato da traditore ha riscoperto il rapporto con la moglie, seppur con mille problemi e dubbi. Può essere un passaggio, non puoi sapere dove ti porta. Ma senz'altro è meglio tentare, agire, piuttosto che lasciarsi vivere senza freni e senza autocritica.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo se un padre di famiglia come te...si possa permettere di venire su un sito simile e minacciare quello che ti sei permesso di minacciare tu....!Che cazzo di esempio puoi essere?La colpa non è dei giovani..ma di genitori di merda come te...e credimi mi stuzzica tanto l'idea di farti passare una brutta mezz'ora..pezzo di merda!!!


oscuro, non ti agitare dai. Hai ragione, tu non offendi mai, ma purtroppo ti dipingono cosi'. Ma continua pure se la cosa ti è utile. Io la mia sperimentazione l'ho conclusa quindi...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Agitarmi?:rotfl:Io non ho nulla da nascondere,sei tu che hai tanto da nascondere...sei veramente una vergonga di uomo!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto, mi fa piacere sentirtelo dire
> 
> Sul rosso, questa è una cosa che posso capire. E mettersi in discussione per me è sempre positivo.
> Io non so cosa consigliarti, mi rendo conto che distruggere una famiglia non è un passo che si può fare a cuor leggero. Ma se per te rinunciare al tuo stile di vita è più pesante della rinuncia al tuo matrimonio, ecco, io credo che un paio di domande è giusto che te le faccia.
> ...


si, mi avevano parlato di bastardo dentro. Forse la "fedeltà provvisoria" potrebbe essere una buona idea.

Volevo chiarire che per me la rinuncia al matrimonio non sarebbe meno pesante della rinuncia all'infedeltà. La terza opzione non nasce dal mio interesse, ma da quello di mia moglie, qui rappresentata idealmente da tante fedeli che chiedono la verità, ad essere informata


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Agitarmi?:rotfl:Io non ho nulla da nascondere,sei tu che hai tanto da nascondere...sei veramente una vergonga di uomo!!


va bene, va bene. Sono tutto quel che pensi (sic!) tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ci ho messo un po', ma ho letto tutto.
> 
> In primo luogo, concordo (e ringrazio) sole. Il punto del confronto per me è stato e continua ad essere proprio questo. Io sono entrato in questo forum quale convinto traditore, il quale, per motivi altri, aveva deciso di smettere. Ero alla ricerca di confronto con ex infedeli, per capire se la relazione aveva resistito all'urto e come avevano posto in essere questo cambio di vita.
> 
> ...


Secondo me le cose sono molto più semplici di quanto tu le dipinga. Ognuno di noi ha diritto di perseguire la propria felicità. Ma. Ovviamente... non a scapito degli altri. A te piace molto gigioneggiare e quindi non capisco se e quanto ti stia davvero mettendo in discussione. Venti anni... in cui tu e tua moglie avreste potuto avere una vita diversa se... ma magari non sareste stati meglio di come siete stati. Però i venti anni sono passati, tu la tua vita l'hai spesa ANCHE per stare assieme a lei e lei la sua vita l'ha spesa per stare con... una parte di te. La vostra giovinezza, il vostro entusiasmo e ora... sei arrivato alla maturità. Così come molti uomini hanno alla tua età una crisi, tu forse stai avendo la tua.  Quella dovresti affrontare, su quella dovresti porti domande, anzichè portele sulla sincerità che avresti dovuto avere PRIMA. La stalla si è aperta tanti anni fa, i buoi sono andati... come mai ti viene in mente adesso di richiudere le porte? Perchè, se i motivi fossero DAVVERO quelli che hai elencato... avresti motivazioni davvero deboli per essere fedele adesso. La fedeltà non è un esercizio di disciplina.


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> si, mi avevano parlato di bastardo dentro. Forse la "fedeltà provvisoria" potrebbe essere una buona idea.
> 
> Volevo chiarire che per me la rinuncia al matrimonio non sarebbe meno pesante della rinuncia all'infedeltà. La terza opzione non nasce dal mio interesse, ma da quello di mia moglie, qui rappresentata idealmente da tante fedeli che chiedono la verità, ad essere informata


Capito.


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me le cose sono molto più semplici di quanto tu le dipinga. Ognuno di noi ha diritto di perseguire la propria felicità. Ma. Ovviamente... non a scapito degli altri. A te piace molto gigioneggiare e quindi non capisco se e quanto ti stia davvero mettendo in discussione. Venti anni... in cui tu e tua moglie avreste potuto avere una vita diversa se... ma magari non sareste stati meglio di come siete stati. Però i venti anni sono passati, tu la tua vita l'hai spesa ANCHE per stare assieme a lei e lei la sua vita l'ha spesa per stare con... una parte di te. La vostra giovinezza, il vostro entusiasmo e ora... sei arrivato alla maturità. Così come molti uomini hanno alla tua età una crisi, tu forse stai avendo la tua. Quella dovresti affrontare, su quella dovresti porti domande, anzichè portele sulla sincerità che avresti dovuto avere PRIMA. La stalla si è aperta tanti anni fa, i buoi sono andati... come mai ti viene in mente adesso di richiudere le porte? Perchè, se i motivi fossero DAVVERO quelli che hai elencato... avresti motivazioni davvero deboli per essere fedele adesso. La fedeltà non è un esercizio di disciplina.



:up:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me le cose sono molto più semplici di quanto tu le dipinga. Ognuno di noi ha diritto di perseguire la propria felicità. Ma. Ovviamente... non a scapito degli altri. A te piace molto gigioneggiare e quindi non capisco se e quanto ti stia davvero mettendo in discussione. Venti anni... in cui tu e tua moglie avreste potuto avere una vita diversa se... ma magari non sareste stati meglio di come siete stati. Però i venti anni sono passati, tu la tua vita l'hai spesa ANCHE per stare assieme a lei e lei la sua vita l'ha spesa per stare con... una parte di te. La vostra giovinezza, il vostro entusiasmo e ora... sei arrivato alla maturità. Così come molti uomini hanno alla tua età una crisi, tu forse stai avendo la tua.  Quella dovresti affrontare, su quella dovresti porti domande, anzichè portele sulla sincerità che avresti dovuto avere PRIMA. La stalla si è aperta tanti anni fa, i buoi sono andati... come mai ti viene in mente adesso di richiudere le porte? Perchè, se i motivi fossero DAVVERO quelli che hai elencato... avresti motivazioni davvero deboli per essere fedele adesso. La fedeltà non è un esercizio di disciplina.


quindi secondo te dovrei continuare ad essere infedele?


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> quindi secondo te dovrei continuare ad essere infedele?



no, ti sta dicendo che devi scavare nel profondo di te stesso...non basta dire "da oggi sono fedele"


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Dovresti mettere fine ad un' esistenza inutile e supeflua,sei marcio dentro,sei semplicemente anonimo ed inutile!Coraggio tira fuori un pizzico di dignità!!


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me le cose sono molto più semplici di quanto tu le dipinga. Ognuno di noi ha diritto di perseguire la propria felicità. Ma. Ovviamente... non a scapito degli altri. A te piace molto gigioneggiare e quindi non capisco se e quanto ti stia davvero mettendo in discussione. Venti anni... in cui tu e tua moglie avreste potuto avere una vita diversa se... ma magari non sareste stati meglio di come siete stati. Però i venti anni sono passati, tu la tua vita l'hai spesa ANCHE per stare assieme a lei e lei la sua vita l'ha spesa per stare con... una parte di te. La vostra giovinezza, il vostro entusiasmo e ora... sei arrivato alla maturità. Così come molti uomini hanno alla tua età una crisi, tu forse stai avendo la tua.  Quella dovresti affrontare, su quella dovresti porti domande, anzichè portele sulla sincerità che avresti dovuto avere PRIMA. La stalla si è aperta tanti anni fa, i buoi sono andati... come mai ti viene in mente adesso di richiudere le porte? Perchè, se i motivi fossero DAVVERO quelli che hai elencato... avresti motivazioni davvero deboli per essere fedele adesso.* La fedeltà non è un esercizio di disciplina*.


Dipende.

Può iniziare come un esercizio di disciplina, e grazie a questa disciplina potrebbe esserci anche la possibilità di concedersi uno spazio diverso, che prima non c'era, perchè magari era 'riempito' dalla ricerca di donne e scopate.

Ogni comportamento può essere educato. L'importante è che dove all'inizio c'è uno sforzo (ma è meglio chiamarlo impegno, forse) subentri successivamente una naturale esigenza, scaturita da una nuova consapevolezza.

Io credo molto nel cambiamento. E penso che non sia troppo mai tardi per cambiare. Nemmeno per chi ha fatto le peggio cose. Anzi, penso che riscattarsi dia ancora più valore al proprio percorso, a volte.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> quindi secondo te dovrei continuare ad essere infedele?


perché, non è così che sarà?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> si, mi avevano parlato di bastardo dentro. Forse la "fedeltà provvisoria" potrebbe essere una buona idea.
> 
> Volevo chiarire che per me la rinuncia al matrimonio non sarebbe meno pesante della rinuncia all'infedeltà. La terza opzione non nasce dal mio interesse, *ma da quello di mia moglie, qui rappresentata idealmente da tante fedeli che chiedono la verità, ad essere informata*


*


*
il rosso è incommentabile...
nemmeno lothar lo direbbe dall'alto dei suo "io può"

il neretto:

continuo a non crederti......
non riesco....

chi tradisce da sempre con la tua leggerezza non si crea questi problemi e non perchè non dovrebbe ,attenzione, ma perchè fa quel che fa nel qui e ora, si gode il momento poi chiude la porta e  dimentica il misfatto....abbraccia la mogli e fa finta di nulla...senza tanti sforzi...


*
secondo me ti sei stancato.punto.

*


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ti sta dicendo che devi scavare nel profondo di te stesso...non basta dire "da oggi sono fedele"


mai detto, ma analizzamo il post:

Secondo me le cose sono molto più semplici di quanto tu le dipinga: "=le cose sono semplici rispetto a quel che dipingi tu"

Ognuno di noi ha diritto di perseguire la propria felicità. Ma. Ovviamente... non a scapito degli altri: "=regola di partenza" 

A te piace molto gigioneggiare e quindi non capisco se e quanto ti stia davvero mettendo in discussione "=siccome io gigioneggio, non è vero che io mi stia mettendo in discussione"

Venti anni... in cui tu e tua moglie avreste potuto avere una vita diversa se... ma magari non sareste stati meglio di come siete stati. Però i venti anni sono passati, tu la tua vita l'hai spesa ANCHE per stare assieme a lei e lei la sua vita l'ha spesa per stare con... una parte di te. La vostra giovinezza, il vostro entusiasmo e ora... sei arrivato alla maturità.[...] . La stalla si è aperta tanti anni fa, i buoi sono andati... come mai ti viene in mente adesso di richiudere le porte? Perchè, se i motivi fossero DAVVERO quelli che hai elencato... avresti motivazioni davvero deboli per essere fedele adesso. La fedeltà non è un esercizio di disciplina: "=è tardi"

Così come molti uomini hanno alla tua età una crisi, tu forse stai avendo la tua.  Quella dovresti affrontare, su quella dovresti porti domande, anzichè portele sulla sincerità che avresti dovuto avere PRIMA: "=esamina la tua crisi dei 40 anni"

potreste spiegarmi in che senso dovrei scavare? Qui mi sembra si dica che è tardi


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> il rosso è incommentabile...
> nemmeno lothar lo direbbe dall'alto dei suo "io può"
> 
> ...


liberissima di non credermi

mi dici qual'era il rosso? sono daltonico


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

In realtà penso che tu ci stia prendendo tutti bellamente in giro e questo sia un altro dei tuoi giggionementi :smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Noooo*

Ci hai pure 40 anni...Credevo ne avessi 23.....sei proprio un demente raro credimi ma a chi vuoi pistare??


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché, non è così che sarà?


in tutta sincerità, non credo. Quel che io mi aspetto, conoscendomi, è che dopo la mia lunga, proverò il percorso della fedeltà. Magari "fedeltà provvisoria", come suggerito. Ci sono delle ragioni che mi spingono a farlo e credo che prevarrano.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> In realtà penso che tu ci stia prendendo tutti bellamente in giro e questo sia un altro dei tuoi giggionementi :smile:


no, io i miei giggionamenti li dedico rigorosamente ed esclusivamente a trombare. Il tempo è poco, l'attenzione che dedico a questa questione è seria


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> in tutta sincerità, non credo. Quel che io mi aspetto, conoscendomi, è che dopo la mia lunga, proverò il percorso della fedeltà. Magari "fedeltà provvisoria", come suggerito. *Ci sono delle ragioni che mi spingono a farlo e credo che prevarrano.*




E quali sarebbero?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ho capito. 





exmassinfedele ha detto:


> in tutta sincerità, non credo. *Quel che io mi aspetto,* conoscendomi, è che dopo la mia lunga, proverò il percorso della fedeltà. Magari "fedeltà provvisoria", come suggerito. Ci sono delle ragioni che mi spingono a farlo e credo che prevarrano.


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> mai detto, ma analizzamo il post:
> 
> Secondo me le cose sono molto più semplici di quanto tu le dipinga: "=*le cose sono semplici rispetto a quel che dipingi tu"
> 
> ...


perchè sembra tanto che tu ci stia prendendo in giro! 

ora analizziamo il post: evidenzio quello che hai aggiunto tu.
non ti si sta dicendo che è tardi..ma semplicemente che dire mi separo non vuol dire mettersi in discussione!
tu sarai fedele finchè non incontrerai la prossima con cui tradire tua moglie a meno che tu non "esamini" te stesso e cerchi di capire quali sono le reali motivazioni che ti portano a tradire... avete problemi? allora forse sei recuperabile, semplicemente perchè ti piace trombare in giro? allora stai perdendo tempo in chiacchiere inutili.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci hai pure 40 anni...Credevo ne avessi 23.....sei proprio un demente raro credimi ma a chi vuoi pistare??


oscuro, un piccolo suggerimento. Non reagirò alle tue provocazioni, per un semplice motivo. Le mie reazioni passate erano volute. Trovavo interessanti alcune dinamiche e volevo analizzarle. E tu eri uno dei soggetti rilevanti di tali dinamiche. Tutto qui. Per il resto le offese su un forum mi sono indifferenti, veramente oscuro, credimi. Ti rispondo perché credo te lo debba, ma così stanno le cose. Puoi continuare, ma non credo sia utile. Vedi tu


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché, non è così che sarà?





milli ha detto:


> In realtà penso che tu ci stia prendendo tutti bellamente in giro e questo sia un altro dei tuoi giggionementi :smile:


Ammappate, io forse sono un'ingenua, anzi, togliamo il forse. Ma se un infedele arriva qui e pone dei dubbi sul suo stile di vita, io penso che si possa anche discuterne. La palla di cristallo non ce l'abbiamo, che ne sappiamo noi di cosa farà o non farà?

Se avesse anche solo un dubbio, non è meglio che ci ragioni su?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero?


le ragioni non sono di "crisi di identità". io non ne ho avuta alcuna. Sono molto pratiche, e le avevo spiegate in passato. In particulare, il rischio di essere beccato, con gli anni, aumenta per ragioni statistiche. Due, il tempo passa e vorrei non diventare un vecchio bavoso che va dietro alle ragazze.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè sembra tanto che tu ci stia prendendo in giro!
> 
> ora analizziamo il post: evidenzio quello che hai aggiunto tu.
> non ti si sta dicendo che è tardi..ma semplicemente che dire mi separo non vuol dire mettersi in discussione!
> tu sarai fedele finchè non incontrerai la prossima con cui tradire tua moglie a meno che tu non "esamini" te stesso e cerchi di capire quali sono le reali motivazioni che ti portano a tradire... avete problemi? allora forse sei recuperabile, semplicemente perchè ti piace trombare in giro? allora stai perdendo tempo in chiacchiere inutili.


va bene, non credo di capirvi. Vi dico solo che io non mi sono messo in discussione. Io non la penso come voi, semplicemente. Non ho cambiato idea sul mio passato, non sono pentito. Ebbene, se capisco bene il vostro messaggio, se non mi pento, non ho speranza, ergo sono destinato a rimanere infedele.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ammappate, io forse sono un'ingenua, anzi, togliamo il forse. Ma se un infedele arriva qui e pone dei dubbi sul suo stile di vita, io penso che si possa anche discuterne. La palla di cristallo non ce l'abbiamo, che ne sappiamo noi di cosa farà o non farà?
> 
> Se avesse anche solo un dubbio, non è meglio che ci ragioni su?


sole tu qui sei una che porta un vero contributo nelle discussioni, io no.
 a me lui dà l'impressione del tizio che ha tempo da perdere e voglia di sfottere.
ma il principio sano dal quale partire è il tuo.
buon lavoro (senza ironia)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> mai detto, ma analizzamo il post:
> 
> Secondo me le cose sono molto più semplici di quanto tu le dipinga: "=le cose sono semplici rispetto a quel che dipingi tu"
> 
> ...


E' tardi per farti delle domande oziose. Io non dico che non ti stai mettendo in discussione. Dico che stai gigioneggiando per non dire a TE STESSO, prima che qui sul forum, i motivi per i quali lo fai. Venti anni. Non una relazione parallela nata da un sentimento, ma un modus vivendi. Se vuoi cambiare, se senti di voler cambiare, devi trovare le cause dentro te stesso. Se la tua fosse solo paura invece di venire smascherato dopo tanto tempo... prima o poi metteresti la paura a tacere, alla prima occasione che potresti giudicare irrinunciabile. L'essere fedeli non dovrebbe comportare nessun vero sacrificio, nessuna rinuncia perchè si è appagati dal rapporto che si ha con il proprio compagno/a. Se guardando tua moglie non vedi il motivo per esserle fedele... non lo troverai da nessun'altra parte, secondo me.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ammappate, io forse sono un'ingenua, anzi, togliamo il forse. Ma se un infedele arriva qui e pone dei dubbi sul suo stile di vita, io penso che si possa anche discuterne. La palla di cristallo non ce l'abbiamo, che ne sappiamo noi di cosa farà o non farà?
> 
> Se avesse anche solo un dubbio, non è meglio che ci ragioni su?


in verità sole, non tutti la pensano così.


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè sembra tanto che tu ci stia prendendo in giro!
> 
> ora analizziamo il post: evidenzio quello che hai aggiunto tu.
> non ti si sta dicendo che è tardi..ma semplicemente che dire mi separo non vuol dire mettersi in discussione!
> tu sarai fedele finchè non incontrerai la prossima con cui tradire tua moglie *a meno che tu non "esamini" te stesso e cerchi di capire quali sono le reali motivazioni che ti portano a tradire*... avete problemi? allora forse sei recuperabile, semplicemente perchè ti piace trombare in giro? allora stai perdendo tempo in chiacchiere inutili.


Ecco, brava.

E per esaminare se stesso, io credo possa cominciare col smetterla di trombare in giro. E prendersi una pausa.

Chiunque abbia tradito, più o meno serialmente, sa che quando sei impantanato in quel doppio fondo non sei abbastanza lucido per uscirne. Ci vuole, all'inizio, uno sforzo, una presa di posizione drastica.

Questo è l'unico presupposto perchè possa esaminare se stesso e porsi le domande giuste, indipendentemente da dove arriverà.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ammappate, io forse sono un'ingenua, anzi, togliamo il forse. Ma se un infedele arriva qui e pone dei dubbi sul suo stile di vita, io penso che si possa anche discuterne. La palla di cristallo non ce l'abbiamo, che ne sappiamo noi di cosa farà o non farà?
> 
> Se avesse anche solo un dubbio, non è meglio che ci ragioni su?


a dire il vero sole, la cosa che ha sbalordito me non è il dubbio che ha avuto...
ma il suo voler lasaciare la moglie per renderla libera....
beh un po tutto il discorso non mi convince...
vuole essere fedele, poi dice che non potrebbe afrne a meno..
vorrebbe confessare tutto alla moglie 
vorrebbe che la moglie a sua volta scopasse con un altro 

non so...

e poi dice che fare a meno del matrimonio costerebbe a lui la stessa sofferenza del fare a meno del tradimento....

boh...
vabeh io non capisco un cazzo


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> va bene, non credo di capirvi. *Vi dico solo che io non mi sono messo in discussione*. Io non la penso come voi, semplicemente. Non ho cambiato idea sul mio passato, non sono pentito. Ebbene, se capisco bene il vostro messaggio, se non mi pento, non ho speranza, ergo sono destinato a rimanere infedele.


il punto di partenza per ogni cambiamento, secondo me, è quello di mettersi in discussione...ma questa dovrebbe essere una regola di vita. 

non ti sto dicendo che devi metterti il cilicio e frustarti però come puoi cambare il tuo modo di vivere il rapporto di coppia se non metti in dicussione il tuo comportamento attuale?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole tu qui sei una che porta un vero contributo nelle discussioni, io no.
> a me lui dà l'impressione del tizio che ha tempo da perdere e voglia di sfottere.
> ma il principio sano dal quale partire è il tuo.
> buon lavoro (senza ironia)


mi spiace che tu la pensi così e posso dirti che le cose stanno diversamente. comunque, liberissima di pensarla come credi


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a dire il vero sole, la cosa che ha sbalordito me non è il dubbio che ha avuto...
> ma il suo voler lasaciare la moglie per renderla libera....
> beh un po tutto il discorso non mi convince...
> vuole essere fedele, poi dice che non potrebbe afrne a meno..
> ...


annuccia, qualche chiarimento

"ma il suo voler lasaciare la moglie per renderla libera....": io non voglio lasciare mia moglie, ma ho capito che molti di voi pensano che questa sia l'unica cosa giusta che dovrei fare. Per questo l'analizzo. Ripeto io NON (leggasi NON) voglio

"beh un po tutto il discorso non mi convince...
vuole essere fedele, poi dice che non potrebbe afrne a meno..": io vorrei, idealmente, diventare fedele per ragioni pratiche, sopra spiegate. Ovviamente mi piace essere infedele, dato che l'ho fatto per vent'anni


"vorrebbe confessare tutto alla moglie": io NON (si legga NON) voglio confessare nulla. Alcuni di voi l'hanno suggerito ed io lo sto analizzando, si veda sopra

"vorrebbe che la moglie a sua volta scopasse con un altro": ho sempre pensato che anche lei dovrebbe vivere come me, proprio perché io credo che il mio stile di vita è giusto. E' strano pensarlo? Vioé, io dovrei pensare che va bene per me ma lei dovrebbe essere fedele?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende.
> 
> Può iniziare come un esercizio di disciplina, e grazie a questa disciplina potrebbe esserci anche la possibilità di concedersi uno spazio diverso, che prima non c'era, perchè magari era 'riempito' dalla ricerca di donne e scopate.
> 
> ...


Certo che si può cambiare. Con le giuste motivazioni. E, secondo me, la paura di essere beccati o di apparire ridicoli non sono motivazioni forti, perchè sono basati sul giudizio che gli altri possono dare di noi, che facilmente relativizziamo.
Quando siamo noi stessi a metterci in discussione, noi che vogliamo cambiare perchè non ci piace più quello che siamo, allora...


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto di partenza per ogni cambiamento, secondo me, è quello di mettersi in discussione...ma questa dovrebbe essere una regola di vita.
> 
> non ti sto dicendo che devi metterti il cilicio e frustarti però come puoi cambare il tuo modo di vivere il rapporto di coppia se non metti in dicussione il tuo comportamento attuale?


prendo nota delle tue idee. Io però non la vedo così. Esempio a vent'anni correre è ottimo. A 60 è pericoloso. Per smettere di correre a 60 occorre dire che a venti anni si è sbagliato? no. Nel mio caso, se ora non è pi opportuno tradire, per ragioni pratiche, vale la stessa logica. Tu pensi che io sbagli e ti capisco. Ma io non condivido


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> annuccia, qualche chiarimento
> 
> "ma il suo voler lasaciare la moglie per renderla libera....": io non voglio lasciare mia moglie, ma ho capito che molti di voi pensano che questa sia l'unica cosa giusta che dovrei fare. Per questo l'analizzo. Ripeto io NON (leggasi NON) voglio
> 
> ...




scusa massimo...
si sta facendo troppa confusione....


puoi spiegare bene cosa vorresti?....
piano piano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> annuccia, qualche chiarimento
> 
> "ma il suo voler lasaciare la moglie per renderla libera....": io non voglio lasciare mia moglie, ma ho capito che molti di voi pensano che questa sia l'unica cosa giusta che dovrei fare. Per questo l'analizzo. Ripeto io NON (leggasi NON) voglio
> 
> ...


maddai. Se lo avessi pensato davvero, lo avresti condiviso con lei.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che si può cambiare. Con le giuste motivazioni. E, secondo me, la paura di essere beccati o di apparire ridicoli non sono motivazioni forti, perchè sono basati sul giudizio che gli altri possono dare di noi, che facilmente relativizziamo.
> Quando siamo noi stessi a metterci in discussione, noi che vogliamo cambiare perchè non ci piace più quello che siamo, allora...


ho già risposto sul punto. comunque, la paura di essere beccati e distruggere una vita, vita dei figli compresi, non è proprio una quisquilia. ma vabbe


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maddai. Se lo avessi pensato davvero, lo avresti condiviso con lei.


l'ho fatto (e l'ho scritto qui più volte). Ma solo all'inizio del nostro rapporto, perché lei si incazzava. Io comunque sostengo sempre, pubblicamente, questa tesi. Io la penso così. 
Ma non potreste magari partire dal presupporto che non ho alcun interesse a mentirvi?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:
A onore del vero ho sempre detto.
Molto lieta, sono Tebe, se vuoi una storia ok, ma sappi che non pretendo e non prometto fedeltà, quindi libero di scegliere, perchè i valori che a me interessano e reputo basilari sono altri. Discutiamone


In effetti non ho mai detto.
Piacere, sono Tebe e ti riempirò di corna per il resto dei tuoi giorni.





La classe in fondo non è acqua


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ho già risposto sul punto. comunque, la paura di essere beccati e distruggere una vita, vita dei figli compresi, non è proprio una quisquilia. ma vabbe


eh no che non è una quisquilia. Ma tu fino ad ora non ne sei stato frenato, giusto?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa massimo...
> si sta facendo troppa confusione....
> 
> 
> ...


la mia intenzione era solo aggiornarvi sul fatto che continuo a pensare, ad analizzare. oltre alle due opzioni di partenza (conitnuare ad essere infedele o diventare fedele) se n'è aggiunta una terza, che nasce dalle discussioni fatte qui, e cioé separarmi, restituendo a mia moglie la libertà che, secondo alcuni, le avrei tolto. Non volevo nulla, mi sto solo confrontando.


----------



## exm (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no che non è una quisquilia. Ma tu fino ad ora non ne sei stato frenato, giusto?


fino ad ora no. Quindi?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

exm ha detto:


> fino ad ora no. Quindi?


faccio notare che avevi detto che non erano motivazioni forti


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> A onore del vero ho sempre detto.
> Molto lieta, sono Tebe, se vuoi una storia ok, ma sappi che non pretendo e non prometto fedeltà, quindi libero di scegliere, perchè i valori che a me interessano e reputo basilari sono altri. Discutiamone
> 
> ...


ecco, se iniziassi da zero, farei anche io cosi'


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> l'ho fatto (e l'ho scritto qui più volte). Ma solo all'inizio del nostro rapporto, perché lei si incazzava. Io comunque sostengo sempre, pubblicamente, questa tesi. Io la penso così.
> Ma non potreste magari partire dal presupporto che non ho alcun interesse a mentirvi?


Io non ho detto che stai mentendo. Ma parto da un presupposto dato dalla mia esperienza personale: se io vivo in un certo modo e ritengo giusto farlo, dal momento che decido di unire la mia vita a quella di un'altra persona, mi accerto che a lei vada bene il mio modo di vivere. Tipo vivere in città o in campagna, avere dei figli o no, ritagliarsi degli spazi propri o meno... si discute di 'ste robe PRIMA di sposarsi, no? e se uno vuole vivere in città e l'altro in campagna, uno vuole dei figli e l'altro no... si valutano le divergenze e si cerca di capire SE si è compatibili. Invece tu, così dici, hai deciso di vivere nel modo che ritenevi giusto nascostamente alla persona con la quale dividevi la vita perchè questa lo giudicava inaccettabile. E dopo venti anni, dici tu, ti è venuto lo scrupolo di poter causare dolore se venissi scoperto.
Ma non sarà che forse questo modo di vivere così giusto... tanto giusto non è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> faccio notare che avevi detto che non erano motivazioni forti


Ohi ma fanciullo... moglie e figli sono i tuoi, mica i miei. Dovrebbe importare a te, prima che a me. Se non importa a te...


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ohi ma fanciullo... moglie e figli sono i tuoi, mica i miei. Dovrebbe importare a te, prima che a me. Se non importa a te...


va bene


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che si può cambiare. Con le giuste motivazioni. E, secondo me, la paura di essere beccati o di apparire ridicoli non sono motivazioni forti, perchè sono basati sul giudizio che gli altri possono dare di noi, che facilmente relativizziamo.
> Quando siamo noi stessi a metterci in discussione, noi che vogliamo cambiare perchè non ci piace più quello che siamo, allora...


Su questo concordo.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che stai mentendo. Ma parto da un presupposto dato dalla mia esperienza personale: se io vivo in un certo modo e ritengo giusto farlo, dal momento che decido di unire la mia vita a quella di un'altra persona, mi accerto che a lei vada bene il mio modo di vivere. Tipo vivere in città o in campagna, avere dei figli o no, ritagliarsi degli spazi propri o meno... si discute di 'ste robe PRIMA di sposarsi, no? e se uno vuole vivere in città e l'altro in campagna, uno vuole dei figli e l'altro no... si valutano le divergenze e si cerca di capire SE si è compatibili. Invece tu, così dici, hai deciso di vivere nel modo che ritenevi giusto nascostamente alla persona con la quale dividevi la vita perchè questa lo giudicava inaccettabile. E dopo venti anni, dici tu, ti è venuto lo scrupolo di poter causare dolore se venissi scoperto.
> Ma non sarà che forse questo modo di vivere così giusto... tanto giusto non è?


io non applico la mia esperienza personale agli altri, perché potrebbero essere diversi da me. Detto questo, puoi tranquillamente pensare che il mio modo di vivere non sia giusto. Diverso è dire che invece quel che dico non è vero. E' assolutamente possibile che una persona, dopo un certo numero di anni, metta in discussione alcune scelte non perchè non le condivide per il passato, ma perché non le condivide per il futuro. E questo è successo a me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> io non applico la mia esperienza personale agli altri, perché potrebbero essere diversi da me. Detto questo, puoi tranquillamente pensare che il mio modo di vivere non sia giusto. Diverso è dire che invece quel che dico non è vero. E' assolutamente possibile che una persona, dopo un certo numero di anni, metta in discussione alcune scelte non perchè non le condivide per il passato, *ma perché non le condivide per il futuro*. E questo è successo a me.


e tanto tuonò che piovve! Ma non dirmi adesso che è solo la paura di diventare il vecchietto da club privèe...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia ma i traditori sono cosi'...avanti per la loro strada e stop.E guarda che l'autostima non manca ai traditori..come l'egoismo...l'egocentrismo..noi siamo cosi'.


Si...

Siam peccatoriiiiiiiii
ma figli tuoiiiiiiiiiiii
Immacolataaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Prega per noiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...

:smile:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Su questo concordo.


io invece no. Credo, come detto, che possa capitare di voler cambiare qualcosa che non si approva più ma solo per il futuro. L'esempio l'ho già fatto prima. Una cosa che va bene a vent'anni può non andar bene a sessanta.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tanto tuonò che piovve! Ma non dirmi adesso che è solo la paura di diventare il vecchietto da club privèe...


l'ho già scritto varie volte, l'ultima una pagian fa. Le ragioni sono due: (i) rischi in aumento per ragioni statistiche; (ii) non mi va di fare il vecchio con le ragazzine. 

nessuna pioggia, nessuna novità, solo poche letture


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> la mia intenzione era solo aggiornarvi sul fatto che continuo a pensare, ad analizzare. oltre alle due opzioni di partenza (conitnuare ad essere infedele o diventare fedele) se n'è aggiunta una terza, che nasce dalle discussioni fatte qui, e cioé separarmi, restituendo a mia moglie la libertà che, *secondo alcuni*, le avrei tolto. Non volevo nulla, mi sto solo confrontando.




sorvoliamo sul togliere....

io non decido di lasciare mio marito perchè qualcuno me lo suggerisce....
e anche se il consiglio lo accolgo come giusto, sono io e solo io che decido se troncare o meno...

mi sembrava strano questo tuo eccessivo senso di colpa..dico eccessivo perchè chi si sente in colpa tuttalpiù confessa(raramente accade) o elimina le cause ....non lascia tutto...a maggior ragione se crede e ama quel tutto...

fai bene a confrontarti
ma la storia la vita è tua e solo tua solo tu puoi capire e riflettere....


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no che non è una quisquilia. Ma tu fino ad ora non ne sei stato frenato, giusto?



però...mi sembra che non freni nessuno. Nemmeno chi non è un traditore seriale (vedi Man).


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ci ho messo un po', ma ho letto tutto.
> 
> In primo luogo, concordo (e ringrazio) sole. Il punto del confronto per me è stato e continua ad essere proprio questo. Io sono entrato in questo forum quale convinto traditore, il quale, per motivi altri, aveva deciso di smettere. Ero alla ricerca di confronto con ex infedeli, per capire se la relazione aveva resistito all'urto e come avevano posto in essere questo cambio di vita.
> 
> ...


Infatti Mass...io ti considero un traditore atipico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però...mi sembra che non freni nessuno. Nemmeno chi non è un traditore seriale (vedi Man).


Non mi pare che Man stia vivendo il tradimento come San Paolo sulla via di Damasco.


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> le ragioni non sono di "crisi di identità". io non ne ho avuta alcuna. Sono molto pratiche, e le avevo spiegate in passato. In particulare, il rischio di essere beccato, con gli anni, aumenta per ragioni statistiche. Due, il tempo passa e vorrei non diventare un vecchio bavoso che va dietro alle ragazze.



Ah sempre quelle! Pensavo fossero cose nuove


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi pare che Man stia vivendo il tradimento come San Paolo sulla via di Damasco.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti. E' proprio quello il punto.
Man non tradisce certo come Massinfedele e anzi. Man ha un sacco dio sovrastrutture moralistiche che gli hanno fatto vivere il mio "corteggiamento" in maniera molto ansiosa, piena di dubbi e scartavretamenti di coscienza.
Tutte cose che Massi non ha avuto, che ha sempre tradito.
Quindi, se non ha fermato Man, giudico onirico a manetta che possa fermare un traditore come Massi o come me, o come tutti gli altri traditori.
E aggiungo.
Qui sopra si sono lette storie di fedelissimi per secoli, che poi hanno tradito non pensando MAI di fare una cosa del genere e che per loro stessa ammissione non avrebbero perdonato e tanto meno concepito un tradimento del partner.
Eppure sono caduti, con tutte le loro paturnie.
Ma non si sono fermati.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sbagli per l'ennesima volta


L'avevo già. detto io


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi pare che Man stia vivendo il tradimento come San Paolo sulla via di Damasco.


Più che altro è farsi fermare dalla paure la cosa sbagliata. A prescindere dal tradimento, dico. In generale. Se uno ne fa una questione di coscienza è un conto, ma altrimenti non fare ciò che si vorrebbe solo e solamente per paura alla lunga fa più danno che altro all'individuo stesso.


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> l'ho fatto (e l'ho scritto qui più volte). Ma solo all'inizio del nostro rapporto, perché lei si incazzava. Io comunque sostengo sempre, pubblicamente, questa tesi. Io la penso così.
> Ma non potreste magari partire dal presupporto che non ho alcun interesse a mentirvi?




Quello era il momento per lasciarla. Quando hai capito che lei aveva un concetto di vita di coppia diametralmente opposto al tuo.
Quello era il momento per andare a cercare una donna che fosse sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda.

Adesso dopo anni di vita insieme, in cui lei crede che tu sia qualcuno che non sei, quando lei ha vissuto gravidanze, ha partorito figli, ha gioito, pianto, è stata felice, è stata triste, con accanto qualcuno di diverso da quello che crede, bè adesso mi sembra tardi.

Perchè lasciandola senza un reale motivo, la faresti star male e lei non comprenderebbe il perchè;
Perchè raccontandole tutto la faresti precipitare in un baratro dal quale si riemerge con tanta, tanta, tanta , tanta........................................................................................tanta difficoltà e quando ciò accade non sei più tu, sei un'altra persona con la quale devi imparare a convivere tutti i santi giorni a venire.


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro è farsi fermare dalla paure la cosa sbagliata. A prescindere dal tradimento, dico. In generale. Se uno ne fa una questione di coscienza è un conto, ma altrimenti non fare ciò che si vorrebbe solo e solamente per paura alla lunga fa più danno che altro all'individuo stesso.


Ma tanto nun se ferma perche' nun c'ha le palle ed aspettera' che lo becca la mugliera pe' risolve li cazzi sua...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Ma ci rendiamo conto che stiamo parlando di un "uomo"di 40anni....ma scherziamo?Paura a 20 è un discorso,a 40 non è più paura......


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro è farsi fermare dalla paure la cosa sbagliata. A prescindere dal tradimento, dico. In generale. Se uno ne fa una questione di coscienza è un conto, ma altrimenti non fare ciò che si vorrebbe solo e solamente per paura alla lunga fa più danno che altro all'individuo stesso.


sacrosanto


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro è farsi fermare dalla paure la cosa sbagliata. A prescindere dal tradimento, dico. In generale. *Se uno ne fa una questione di coscienza è un conto, ma altrimenti non fare ciò che si vorrebbe solo e solamente per paura alla lunga fa più danno che altro all'individuo stesso*.


non so se faccia  danno ma è una fedeltà di plastica


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> io invece no. Credo, come detto, che possa capitare di voler cambiare qualcosa che non si approva più ma solo per il futuro. L'esempio l'ho già fatto prima. Una cosa che va bene a vent'anni può non andar bene a sessanta.


Ma tu hai scritto che se tornassi indietro non rifaresti comunque le stesse scelte. Perchè in qualche modo ti sono costate in questi vent'anni. Mi sembra un punto di partenza ben diverso.

Oppure non ho capito bene.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a dire il vero sole, la cosa che ha sbalordito me non è il dubbio che ha avuto...
> *ma il suo voler lasaciare la moglie per renderla libera....*
> beh un po tutto il discorso non mi convince...
> vuole essere fedele, poi dice che non potrebbe afrne a meno..
> ...



Era un opzione derivata dal fatto che la maggior parte dei fedeli dice che la cosa giusta da fare sia quella. Per loro.
E Massi semplicemente la sta valutando.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

ok l'hanno già spiegato


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ohoh mi è semblato di vedele un lubino losso.chi salà mai?:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> A onore del vero ho sempre detto.
> Molto lieta, sono Tebe, se vuoi una storia ok, ma sappi che non pretendo e non prometto fedeltà, quindi libero di scegliere, perchè i valori che a me interessano e reputo basilari sono altri. Discutiamone
> 
> ...


Amica Lombarda con le stesse idee da presentarmi??


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Amica Lombarda con le stesse idee da presentarmi??



mi spiace...solo amici uomini e le poche donne tutte felicemente traditrici e accompagnate


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ma quello voleva lui, scusa...se tradiscono chi se ne frega se sono accompagnate?





Tebe ha detto:


> mi spiace...solo amici uomini e le poche donne tutte felicemente traditrici e accompagnate


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quello voleva lui, scusa...se tradiscono chi se ne frega se sono accompagnate?



ma io pensavo volesse fare una storia di tradimento seria.
Ok.
Comunque no lo stesso.
Le mie amiche sono delle vere stronze con gli uomini che usano come amanti.
Da paura


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi spiace...solo amici uomini e le poche donne *tutte felicemente traditrici e accompagnate
> *





Tebe ha detto:


> ma io pensavo volesse fare una storia di tradimento seria.
> Ok.
> Comunque no lo stesso.
> *Le mie amiche sono delle vere stronze con gli uomini che usano come amanti.
> Da paura*


mettimi in lista! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ma io pensavo volesse fare una storia di tradimento seria.
> *Ok.
> Comunque no lo stesso.
> Le mie amiche sono delle vere stronze con gli uomini che usano come amanti.
> Da paura


un ossimoro:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un ossimoro:unhappy:


Oggi sei decisamente in spledida forma:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un ossimoro:unhappy:


Non usare parole difficili che poi mi va in tilt


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un ossimoro:unhappy:


+

:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro è farsi fermare dalla paure la cosa sbagliata. A prescindere dal tradimento, dico. In generale. Se uno ne fa una questione di coscienza è un conto, ma altrimenti non fare ciò che si vorrebbe solo e solamente per paura alla lunga fa più danno che altro all'individuo stesso.



le paure in queste cose non ci dovrebbero essere...lo sai gia'da prima dove porta questa strada..mica sempre lastricata di rose.
Poi la coscienza carissimo Joey,non la vedo.....perche se non fossimo incoscienti..non tradiremmo..  non dovremmo pensare,a quello che potrebbe accadere se  sgamati.Mai....se no e'meglio restare a casa.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> +
> 
> :rotfl:


Che c'è? Cominciamo a dare subreputazioni stile Ebay?

"Utente consigliatissimo. A+++"

Ma dagli uno smeraldo no? Non vedi che è tutta rossa!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma tu hai scritto che se tornassi indietro non rifaresti comunque le stesse scelte. Perchè in qualche modo ti sono costate in questi vent'anni. Mi sembra un punto di partenza ben diverso.
> 
> Oppure non ho capito bene.


hai capito bene. ma qui occorre fare qualche distinguo. Io non sono pentito, perché non credo che sia sbagliato moralmente fare ciò che ho fatto. Ma, per varie ragioni, se dovessi fare la stessa scelta oggi, non la rifarei. Attenzione, non c'è un giudizio morale nella mia valutazione, ma altri elementi


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che c'è? Cominciamo a dare subreputazioni stile Ebay?
> 
> "Utente consigliatissimo. A+++"
> 
> Ma dagli uno smeraldo no? Non vedi che è tutta rossa!


no, no adoro avere la rosolia.
mi scoccia solo quando non so da dove vengono le pustole



ps forse tra le malattie esantematiche è la varicella quella con le pustole


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un ossimoro:unhappy:


Non usare parole difficili che poi mi va in tilt


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hai capito bene. ma qui occorre fare qualche distinguo. Io non sono pentito, perché non credo che sia sbagliato moralmente fare ciò che ho fatto. Ma, per varie ragioni, se dovessi fare la stessa scelta oggi, non la rifarei. Attenzione, *non c'è un giudizio morale nella mia valutazione*, ma altri elementi


che gli dei ce ne scampino, ça va sans dire...


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ps forse tra le malattie esantematiche è la varicella quella con le pustole


Si, può lasciare delle cicatrici però.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che gli dei ce ne scampino, ça va sans dire...


hehe, la mia moralità non riscuote molto successo


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era un opzione derivata dal fatto che la maggior parte dei fedeli dice che la cosa giusta da fare sia quella. Per loro.
> E Massi semplicemente la sta valutando.


grazie tebe


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, *la mia moralità *non riscuote molto successo


no no, figurati... io manco la vedo.


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, figurati... io manco la vedo.


hahaha, notevole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> hahaha, notevole.


il mondo è bello perchè è vario, del resto


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hai capito bene. ma qui occorre fare qualche distinguo. Io non sono pentito, perché non credo che sia sbagliato moralmente fare ciò che ho fatto. Ma, per varie ragioni, se dovessi fare la stessa scelta oggi, non la rifarei. Attenzione, non c'è un giudizio morale nella mia valutazione, ma altri elementi


Non dovresti essere pentito perchè hai una famiglia cui tieni molto. Ma immagino sia sottinteso.

Scusa, ma se oggi non rifaresti la stessa scelta lo faresti in virtù di cosa precisamente?
Oggi puoi soppesare il valore di quello che hai e quello che vorresti avere, ma le due cose sono indissolubili nella tua situazione. L'una toglie valore all'altra se considerate separatamente.


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> hahaha, notevole.



ma guarda che Sbri potrebbe avere ragione
che persona sei, moglie cornutissima a parte?
ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mondo è bello perchè è vario, del resto


decisamente. anche se sarebbe forse meglio che i traditori si accoppiassero tra di loro. Ecco, ci vorrebbe una bella riforma in questo senso. Responsabilità civile severissima per un traditore che si sposa un fedele. I traditori si debbono dichiarare e si possono sposare tra di loro. Diavolo, che ideona, mo' la brevetto


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

io però ho sempre questo rospo dei figli.
perché tre sono uno, due e tre.e se sei uno che ad un certo punto scopre l'amore per la vagin tour ti converrebbe fermarti da quel punto di vista.
perché ho capito che puoi sempre essere un buon padre anche tradendo ma se la famiglia non ti basta non sei nelle condizioni di allargarla .
secondo me


----------



## Tebina (13 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che c'è? Cominciamo a dare subreputazioni stile Ebay?
> 
> "Utente consigliatissimo. A+++"
> 
> Ma dagli uno smeraldo no? Non vedi che è tutta rossa!


ma nooooooo, il + mi è scappato.
Stavo facendo contemporaneamente una ricerca su google sulle orchiedee. Credo che scriverò a Sbri.
Ho un orchidea mutante


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non dovresti essere pentito perchè hai una famiglia cui tieni molto. Ma immagino sia sottinteso.
> 
> Scusa, ma se oggi non rifaresti la stessa scelta lo faresti in virtù di cosa precisamente?
> Oggi puoi soppesare il valore di quello che hai e quello che vorresti avere, ma le due cose sono indissolubili nella tua situazione. L'una toglie valore all'altra se considerate separatamente.


se tornassi indietro, ovviamente vuol dire, senza il vissuto. Oggi ho una famiglia che amo, e non vorrei perderla. Non tornerei indietro.

Ma, se tornassi indietro, vale a dire se tutto cio' non fosse successo, oggi non rimarrei con mia moglie. Rinuncerei al mio amore e magari la ferirei lasciandola, per andare alla ricerca di una "bastarda" come me. Una che la pensi come me.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> dopo essere stato cancellato per eccesso di sperimentazione, sono di ritorno con un "ex" nick.
> sono passati un paio di mesi dalla scoperta del sito e devo dire che leggervi mi ha fatto molto pensare.
> sono ancora incerto, smettere o non smettere?  anche se adesso c'è una terza possibilità, vale a dire divorziare. Senza confessione, ma restituendole la libertà. Questa terza possibilità nasce dai vostri commenti.
> 
> per ora, ovviamente, continuo imperterrito nelle mie gesta.


1) Ci sono cronici disequlibri che si reggono meglio di perfetti equlibri.
2) Il meglio è nemico del bene
3) Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire (e vive benissimo in questa condizione di obnubilamento).
4) Esiste il male minore
Vedi tu


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che Sbri potrebbe avere ragione
> che persona sei, moglie cornutissima a parte?
> ci hai mai pensato?


scusa, sono un laido lento: non ho capito


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ma nooooooo, il + mi è scappato.
> Stavo facendo contemporaneamente una ricerca su google sulle orchiedee. Credo che scriverò a Sbri.
> Ho un orchidea mutante


Ma tu pensa...

Senti c'è una faccina per il rincoglionimento?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Bene*

Ma bene.. questo individuo ha 40anni e tre figli.. bella personcina...bell'esempio,grande caratura,grande spessore,mi vergogno di esser uomo!!


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io però ho sempre questo rospo dei figli.
> perché tre sono uno, due e tre.e se sei uno che ad un certo punto scopre l'amore per la vagin tour ti converrebbe fermarti da quel punto di vista.
> perché ho capito che puoi sempre essere un buon padre anche tradendo ma se la famiglia non ti basta non sei nelle condizioni di allargarla .
> secondo me


capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma io, come dicevo, non vedevo nulla di male nel mio comportamento. In più, in tutta sincerità non vedo la differerenza di far soffrire un figlio o tre o otto. Far soffrire un bambino è talmente grave da non poter essere sommato in base al numero di bambini. In base al tuo punto di vista, per capirci, secondo me l'errore grave è stato figliare in sé


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io però ho sempre questo rospo dei figli.
> perché tre sono uno, due e tre.e se sei uno che ad un certo punto scopre l'amore per la vagin tour ti converrebbe fermarti da quel punto di vista.
> perché ho capito che puoi sempre essere un buon padre anche tradendo *ma se la famiglia non ti basta *non sei nelle condizioni di allargarla .
> secondo me



Ma min!

macchè non gli basta dai!


E' tutto un altro piano!

PA.TA.TA!
Guest star
Pannocchia
Ciccia
Fighetta
Patatina

madonna non ce la facciamo:unhappy:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> scusa, sono un laido lento: non ho capito


chiedevo se questi tradimenti piuttosto esagerati (mi par di capire) sono o no l'espressione di una personalità improntata sulla menzogna e l'inaffidabilità 

tipo: lo vorrei un socio del genere? non credo!


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma min!
> 
> macchè non gli basta dai!
> 
> ...



invece guarda, alcuni interventi aiutano molto. è bello vedere che ci sono alcune persone che riescono ad analizzare le questioni freddamente, con arguzia e classe.


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedevo se questi tradimenti piuttosto esagerati (mi par di capire) sono o no l'espressione di una personalità improntata sulla menzogna e l'inaffidabilità
> 
> tipo: lo vorrei un socio del genere? non credo!


non ci crederai, ma io sono, all'apparenza, una persona irreprensibile. Il peccatore della porta accanto.

Ovviamente, non sembro san francesco, ma ho un'immagine, diciamo, dell'uomo che ha avuto un passato e che una volta fatte delle scelte, è stato coerente.

scusate l'immagine disgustosa


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Io*

Io non capisco tutto questo disquisire su questo individuo!é semplicemente un uomo senza alcun valore,senza rispetto per il prossimo,senza etica,senza morale,dominato dai suoi bassi istinti,un animale allo stato brado,provo pena per sua moglie,per i suoi figli,non per  i suoi genitori....!Mi chiedo quali esempi possa aver avuto in famiglia!!!


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> 1) Ci sono cronici disequlibri che si reggono meglio di perfetti equlibri.
> 2) Il meglio è nemico del bene
> 3) Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire (e vive benissimo in questa condizione di obnubilamento).
> 4) Esiste il male minore
> Vedi tu


molto, molto interessante il tuo contributo, grazie


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> invece guarda, alcuni interventi aiutano molto. è bello vedere che ci sono alcune persone che riescono ad analizzare le questioni freddamente, con arguzia e classe.



questa si chiama captazio benenevolentiae quando non si riesce a convincere con gli argomenti:smile:.


ma non devi convincere me se stai bene tu.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedevo se questi tradimenti piuttosto esagerati (mi par di capire) sono o no l'espressione di una personalità improntata sulla menzogna e l'inaffidabilità
> 
> tipo: lo vorrei un socio del genere? non credo!


che palle pero'..s.cusa Free ma cosa centra il lavoro???....guarda che siamo persone come le altre,solo che ogni tanto ci distraiamo dallo stress,quotidiano e dal tran tra....c'e'ì chi va' a correre..chi in bici...chi suona la chitarra.E'lo stesso no??


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> questa si chiama captazio benenevolentiae quando non si riesce a convincere con gli argomenti:smile:.
> 
> 
> ma non devi convincere me se stai bene tu.


no, la mia era ironia, temo


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> no, la mia era ironia, temo


Arrenditi. La capisco solo io. E Annablume


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Ciao caro!Io vado a giocare a calcio due volte a settimana...credo che non sia paragonabile all'andar a puttane per scaricare stress,o frustazioni varie no?:up:


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che palle pero'..s.cusa Free ma cosa centra il lavoro???....guarda che siamo persone come le altre,solo che ogni tanto ci distraiamo dallo stress,quotidiano e dal tran tra....c'e'ì chi va' a correre..chi in bici...chi suona la chitarra.E'lo stesso no??


lothar, t'acci tua con queste posizioni ci tirano le bombe...-)


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Arrenditi. La capisco solo io. E Annablume


stavo per scrivere che tu l'avevi sicuramente colta, ed anche a chi era riferita. Ma poi mi sono trattenuto per non stimolare con commenti indiretti coloro i quali sono sotto il 90 (di QI)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hai capito bene. ma qui occorre fare qualche distinguo. Io non sono pentito, perché non credo che sia sbagliato moralmente fare ciò che ho fatto. Ma, per varie ragioni, se dovessi fare la stessa scelta oggi, non la rifarei. Attenzione, non c'è un giudizio morale nella mia valutazione, ma altri elementi


Esatto
Don Giovanni non si pente quando gli appare il commendatore, nonostante la preghiera di leporello, e se ne va...

[video=youtube;N4yHHBSdE2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4yHHBSdE2Q[/video]


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esatto
> Don Giovanni non si pente quando gli appare il commendatore, nonostante la preghiera di leporello, e se ne va...
> 
> [video=youtube;N4yHHBSdE2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4yHHBSdE2Q[/video]


mai e poi maaaaaaai


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Credi sia una questione di QI?Io ne farei una questione di valori,che ominicchi come te non sanno dove sono di casa,fossi in tuo padre morirei dalla vergogna!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco tutto questo disquisire su questo individuo!é semplicemente un uomo senza alcun valore,senza rispetto per il prossimo,senza etica,senza morale,dominato dai suoi bassi istinti,un animale allo stato brado,provo pena per sua moglie,per i suoi figli,non per  i suoi genitori....!Mi chiedo quali esempi possa aver avuto in famiglia!!!



ma non chiamarli bassi, sono istinti che governa cosi.

che io e te non riusciamo a condividere, dai quali dobbiamo disaffrancarci perchè non ci piacciono proprio e non ci rispecchiano quello che siamo noi.


io non credo che ci si possa educare in questo. il tradimento sistematico , orgoglioso e fiero ha radici talmente lontane e radicate che non ce la fai a combatterle a suon di chiaccherate come le nostre. è un bisogno compulsivo che nasce da una tale insicurezza che solo l interessato puo' agire su stesso e per farlo deve avere una fortissima motivazione.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma bene.. questo individuo ha 40anni e tre figli.. bella personcina...bell'esempio,grande caratura,grande spessore,mi vergogno di esser uomo!!


Beh cosa c'entra che ha tre figli?
Se li mantiene e non fa mancare loro nulla, almeno sa di avere delle responsabilità concrete verso qualcuno.
Non mi pare che lui faccia venire i figli dopo delle sue mattane...


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

*comunque*

davvero io alcune cose le ho messe in discussione a seguito di discorsi avuti qui sul forum. Sarà ridicolo, ma quest'è


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che palle pero'..s.cusa Free ma cosa centra il lavoro???....guarda che siamo persone come le altre,solo che ogni tanto ci distraiamo dallo stress,quotidiano e dal tran tra....c'e'ì chi va' a correre..chi in bici...*chi suona la chitarra*.E'lo stesso no??


e chi la tromba. Era troppo facile però.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> no, la mia era ironia, temo




eh..lo so 

ci si difende come si puo':smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> mai e poi maaaaaaai


Eppure vale la pena una volta nella vita di ascoltare il Don Giovanni di Mozart
Spece anche per il testo....così simbolico...


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma non chiamarli bassi, sono istinti che governa cosi.
> 
> che io e te non riusciamo a condividere, dai quali dobbiamo disaffrancarci perchè non ci piacciono proprio e non ci rispecchiano quello che siamo noi.
> 
> ...


condivo, alla base c'è una forte insicurezza, ma anche il bisogno di affetto. Quello antico, che poi si avvicina a quello materno. L a mamma, figura maestra. Che poi all fine son due tette.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

Non mi trovi d'accordo!Giocare con la vita degli altri è qualcosa di diverso....non un semplice tradire!Possiamo anche tradire noi stessi nella vita,tradire chi ci vuole bene,chi ha creduto in noi,può succedere,ma quando tutto questo è sistemtico,fa parte del tuo modo di essere sei semplicemente una persona di merda!Massinfedele incarna perfettamente questo!Agisce come un cane in calore,40anni nel cesso,mi chiedo se riesce a guardarsi allo specchio quando si alza la mattina,se riesce a guardare la moglie o i figli.....!!!


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh cosa c'entra che ha tre figli?
> Se li mantiene e non fa mancare loro nulla, almeno sa di avere delle responsabilità concrete verso qualcuno.
> Non mi pare che lui faccia venire i figli dopo delle sue mattane...


grazie conte, troppo buono. Ma non insista, alla fine è meglio credere che un traditore sia anche un bastardo in tutto. La vita è più facile


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> condivo, alla base c'è una forte insicurezza, ma anche il bisogno di affetto. Quello antico, che poi si avvicina a quello materno. L a mamma, figura maestra. Che poi all fine son due tette.



stai scherzando amico vero??????o forse vale per te...io non sono insicuro.Tutt'altro...


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh..lo so
> 
> ci si difende come si puo':smile:


ma dai che hai capito anche tu. Leggi i messaggi, leggi quel che scrivi tu e come lo scrivi tu e leggi quel che scrivono altri e come lo scrivono. e vedrai che coglierai il mio messaggio


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Credi che un figlio non abbia bisongo di esempi credibili?credi che non abbia bisogno di punti di riferimento,spirito di emulazione?Ma che esempio è quest'essere?


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai scherzando amico vero??????o forse vale per te...io non sono insicuro.Tutt'altro...


loooothaaar. minkia, leggi la fine. ti pare un messaggio serio? cribbio


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

No,tu non sei un bastardo tu sei il classico pezzo di merda!Il bastardo può essere un rapinatore,un delinquente che almeno corre dei rischi,discutibile,ma corre dei rischi,,tu sei solo un vigliacco pezzo di merda...e lo hai dimostrato anche qui dentro...e non mi meraviglia che tu agisca cosi' anche fuori!!


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credi che un figlio non abbia bisongo di esempi credibili?credi che non abbia bisogno di punti di riferimento,spirito di emulazione?Ma che esempio è quest'essere?


io sono una figura di esempio in molte cose. Per dire, sputo lontano e li sto formando. non è roba da nulla


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere che tu l'avevi sicuramente colta, ed anche a chi era riferita. Ma poi mi sono trattenuto per non stimolare con commenti indiretti coloro i quali sono sotto il 90 (di QI)


La stimolazione è automatica per certi QI, non hanno il minimo bisogno di sollecitazioni perchè sono sempre li che covano. E covano. E covano.


Minchia l'uovo più lungo della storia.


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu non sei un bastardo tu sei il classico pezzo di merda!Il bastardo può essere un rapinatore,un delinquente che almeno corre dei rischi,discutibile,ma corre dei rischi,,tu sei solo un vigliacco pezzo di merda...e lo hai dimostrato anche qui dentro...e non mi meraviglia che tu agisca cosi' anche fuori!!


queste tue parole mi feriscono, se non ti conoscessi, potrei sospettare che mi stai offendendo


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La stimolazione è automatica per certi QI, non hanno il minimo bisogno di sollecitazioni perchè sono sempre li che covano. E covano. E covano.
> 
> 
> Minchia l'uovo più lungo della storia.


più lungo e vuoto. guarda la sfiga


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

*sono ferito*

ragassi, siam passi? non siam mica qui a cercar di le scarpe dei millepiedi

sono ferito, ragassi, ferito dentro. cribbio come soffro


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che palle pero'..s.cusa Free ma cosa centra il lavoro???....guarda che siamo persone come le altre,solo che ogni tanto ci distraiamo dallo stress,quotidiano e dal tran tra....c'e'ì chi va' a correre..chi in bici...chi suona la chitarra.E'lo stesso no??



bè, è un po' come clinton, no? gli americani si sono incazzati perchè ha mentito a prescindere, anche se in ha negato una cosa che riguardava solo lui (e la moglie, al limite)


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh cosa c'entra che ha tre figli?
> Se li mantiene e non fa mancare loro nulla, almeno sa di avere delle responsabilità concrete verso qualcuno.
> Non mi pare che lui faccia venire i figli dopo delle sue mattane...




Lascia perdere. quello che saremo noi per i nostri figli lo possiamo sapere solo noi e loro.

qui si puo' scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto..tutte fregnacce alla fine.


uno che tradisce sistematicamente non puo' certo destinare ai figli l attenzione che meritano,* e non parlo di massi*. potrà regalare5  iphone 12, tv sarellitare  potrà regalare vacanze alle antille o corredo firmato  e la borsa di Gucci alla moglie per colmare alcune mancanze emotive, per rassicurare la sua insicurezza di marito e padre, oppure niente addirittura di tutto questo perchè se ne fotte e punto.


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, è un po' come clinton, no? gli americani si sono incazzati perchè ha mentito a prescindere, anche se in ha negato una cosa che riguardava solo lui (e la moglie, al limite)


ma l'hanno rieletto, benedetto clinton. E ora petraeus for president


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> non ci crederai, ma *io sono, all'apparenza, una persona irreprensibile*. Il peccatore della porta accanto.
> 
> Ovviamente, non sembro san francesco, ma ho un'immagine, diciamo, dell'uomo che ha avuto un passato e che una volta fatte delle scelte, è stato coerente.
> 
> scusate l'immagine disgustosa



il che mi sembra peggio, sai?
ma non ti senti, come dire, impantanato nella tua "immagine" o quello che è?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Io ti sto scrivendo solo quello che sei!Sei un pezzo di merda!Io stimo più un delinquente che un codardo come te!Ripeto:il delinquente corre dei rischi...discutibile che sia..tu colpisci alle spalle,giocando con i sentimenti di chi avventatamente ha scelto di credere che tu sia una brava persona...!Capisco che ti senta in buona comapagnia qui dentro...la tua amichetta infatti non si discosta tanto dal tuo modo di essere....!Ma tantè......!!Problemi vostri....la vita vi presenterà il conto tranquillo,mi spiace solo per quei 4 innocenti.....solo per loro!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. quello che saremo noi per i nostri figli lo possiamo sapere solo noi e loro.
> 
> qui si puo' scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto..tutte fregnacce alla fine.
> 
> ...


no scusa, permettimi di risponderti nel merito. Io ho una doppia vita solo quando viaggio. Quando sono a casa no. E non gioco a golf, calcetto, caccia o altre balle varie. Io passo il tempo in famiglia. Vuoi che ti elenchi i giocattoli dei miei figli e come sono riposti? Io sto ore per terra con loro a giocare. Che ti piaccia o no, non tutto il mondo è come credi tu


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il che mi sembra peggio, sai?
> ma non ti senti, come dire, impantanato nella tua "immagine" o quello che è?


a me me piace


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Ecco*

Ogni pezzo di merda fa tutto per sembrare irreprensibile....!Peggio dei delinquenti....!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti sto scrivendo solo quello che sei!Sei un pezzo di merda!Io stimo più un delinquente che un codardo come te!Ripeto:il delinquente corre dei rischi...discutibile che sia..tu colpisci alle spalle,giocando con i sentimenti di chi avventatamente ha scelto di credere che tu sia una brava persona...!Capisco che ti senta in buona comapagnia qui dentro...la tua amichetta infatti non si discosta tanto dal tuo modo di essere....!Ma tantè......!!Problemi vostri....la vita vi presenterà il conto tranquillo,mi spiace solo per quei 4 innocenti.....solo per loro!!


ah, ok. scusa allora, sono stato io a leggere tra le righe. il fatto è che sono un po' suscettibile. scusami ancora


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni pezzo di merda fa tutto per sembrare irreprensibile....!Peggio dei delinquenti....!!


oscuro, grazie delle tue attenzioni. prima avevo sospettato, ingiustamente, che pezzo di merda potesse essere un'offesa. Ora finalmente capisco. Grazie ancora.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> loooothaaar. minkia, leggi la fine. ti pare un messaggio serio? cribbio


no infatti mi sembrava strano..comunque invornito e inutile che insisti..sono tutti bravi/e ragazzi/e...ma tranne il sottoscritto e Tebe..non sono traditori.E giustamente non capiscono..quello che proviamo.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massi*



exmassinfedele ha detto:


> no scusa, permettimi di risponderti nel merito. Io ho una doppia vita solo quando viaggio. Quando sono a casa no. E non gioco a golf, calcetto, caccia o altre balle varie. Io passo il tempo in famiglia. Vuoi che ti elenchi i giocattoli dei miei figli e come sono riposti? Io sto ore per terra con loro a giocare. Che ti piaccia o no, non tutto il mondo è come credi tu


a parte che ho scritto che non parlavo di te.


io rispetto e credo a quello che dici, credimi ma:

a. sin che si condividono i trattori e le ruspe l impegno è quello che è, in generale dico, vedremo domani quando l impegno richiesto sarà piu importante.

b. vorrei ascoltare l opinione di tua moglie. questo posso permettermi di dirlo?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni pezzo di merda fa tutto per sembrare irreprensibile....!Peggio dei delinquenti....!!



buono Oscu....cosi'attacchi pure me...


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. quello che saremo noi per i nostri figli lo possiamo sapere solo noi e loro.
> 
> qui si puo' scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto..tutte fregnacce alla fine.
> 
> ...



dissento.
Mio padre ha sempre tradito, eppure non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla e non mi ha mai regalato qualcosa per far tacere la SUA coscienza.
Non è la quantità del tempo, è la qualità.
E parlo da figlia


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no infatti mi sembrava strano..comunque invornito e inutile che insisti..sono tutti bravi/e ragazzi/e...ma tranne il sottoscritto e Tebe..non sono traditori.E giustamente non capiscono..quello che proviamo.


caro lotharone, io di fedeli veri e puri ne conosco pochini. mi ci gioco i zigibei che tra questi spiriti santi ci sono parecchi peccatori. lassa sta che i peggio stanno in chiesa ahahhaha


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no infatti mi sembrava strano..comunque invornito e inutile che insisti..sono tutti bravi/e ragazzi/e...ma tranne il sottoscritto e Tebe..non sono traditori.E giustamente non capiscono..quello che proviamo.


Nemmeno voi capite quello che proviamo noi...


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a parte che ho scritto che non parlavo di te.
> 
> 
> io rispetto e credo a quello che dici, credimi ma:
> ...


c'è un piccolo contrasto tra il dire di credermi e i punti successivi, non trovi anche tu? Comunque, ti assicuro che mia moglie dice che sono un padre bravissimo. Per il futuro vedremo


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> caro lotharone, io di fedeli veri e puri ne conosco pochini. mi ci gioco i zigibei che tra questi spiriti santi ci sono parecchi peccatori. l*assa sta che i peggio stanno in chiesa ahahhah*a



Esatto. Lothar in primis che prende come valore aggiunto il fatto che lui si è sposato davanti a Dio quindi meglio di chi tradisce senza il sacramento.


:unhappy:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buono Oscu....cosi'attacchi pure me...


ma nooooo, non fraintendere


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> caro lotharone, io di fedeli veri e puri ne conosco pochini. mi ci gioco i zigibei che tra questi spiriti santi ci sono parecchi peccatori. *lassa sta che i peggio stanno in chiesa* ahahhaha


su questo NON ci sono dubbi. sono assolutamente daccordo.

sono i piu frustrati ideologicamente. e fanno i peggiori danni. sto generalizzando avviamente. se penso al cardinal Martini-uno fra tanti- ritiro tutto quello che ho detto.

benchè spero per lui che abbia amato molte donne, e molte donne lo abbiano potuto amare.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> c'è un piccolo contrasto tra il dire di credermi e i punti successivi, non trovi anche tu? Comunque, ti assicuro *che mia moglie dice che sono un padre bravissimo. *Per il futuro vedremo



e certo, perchè pensa che tu non tradisca.
Poi improvvisamente diventeresti anche un padre di merda a prescindere.
E' ovvio no?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e certo, perchè pensa che tu non tradisca.
> Poi improvvisamente diventeresti anche un padre di merda a prescindere.
> E' ovvio no?


sicuramente mi farebbe la guerra su tutto. non so se direbbe anche che sono un padre di merda, ha sostenuto mille volte il contrario, non la renderebbe credibile nella lotta contro il bastardo


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> su questo NON ci sono dubbi. sono assolutamente daccordo.
> 
> sono i piu frustrati ideologicamente. e fanno i peggiori danni. sto generalizzando avviamente. se penso al cardinal Martini-uno fra tanti- ritiro tutto quello che ho detto.
> 
> benchè spero per lui che abbia amato molte donne, e molte donne lo abbiano potuto amare.


chiesa era in senso figurato, coloro i quali difendono i principi. in tutta serietà, i peggiori porci che ho conosciuto, in pubblico difendevano la fedeltà come fosse fonte di vita.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> sicuramente mi farebbe la guerra su tutto. n*on so se direbbe anche che sono un padre di merda, ha sostenuto mille volte il contrario,* non la renderebbe credibile nella lotta contro il bastardo


Infatti.
Ma è quello che leggo qui di solito.
Padri fantastici che all'improvviso, per un tradimento si tarsformano in Girolimoni.

Io ovviamente sono di tutt'altro avviso.
Un tradimento non può vanificare altro.
Un tradimento in questi termini intendo.
Poi ovvio, se uno va a scopare in giro mentre c'è il figlio ammalato a casa curato dalla baby sitter è decisamente un altro discorso.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma è quello che leggo qui di solito.
> Padri fantastici che all'improvviso, per un tradimento si tarsformano in Girolimoni.
> 
> ...


le mie amanti, senza eccezioni, sanno che la mia famiglia, moglie e figli, vengono prima di tutto. Io non ho mai e dico mai organizzato un we. Qualunque svago me lo sono preso durante il lavoro. Ovviamente questo approccio mi ha fatto dei danni, sai quande belle predone ho perso per questo approccio? Maledizione, quasi quasi vado a casa a dargliele di santa ragione


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Senti,tu hai una lunga vita matrimoniale alle spalle,ora io non condivido ma posso comprendere il tuo percorso!Questa merdilla ha 40anni e guarda che sfacelo di persona può essere?Non è una faida fra traditi e traditori,è solo definire con il termine giusto una individuo!!:up:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Nemmeno voi capite quello che proviamo noi...


se vuoi che ci provi, fammi sapere, senza complimenti...-)


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Già*

E quando parlavo di esempi di vita intendevo proprio quello...un padre traditore...figlia traditrice...non sempre avviene così....ma spesso!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti,tu hai una lunga vita matrimoniale alle spalle,ora io non condivido ma posso comprendere il tuo percorso!Questa merdilla ha 40anni e guarda che sfacelo di persona può essere?Non è una faida fra traditi e traditori,è solo definire con il termine giusto una individuo!!:up:


hai capito lotahrone che distinguo? oscuro, sei proprio in gamba, fattelo dire


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quando parlavo di esempi di vita intendevo proprio quello...un padre traditore...figlia traditrice...non sempre avviene così....ma spesso!!


sagge parole. oscuro, grazie di renderci partecipi del Tuo sapere.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*No*

L'assunto è un altro,una persona di merda non può essere un bravo padre!La moglie di massinfedele disconosce l'essenza del marito...!!Se sapesse chi è massinfedele al di la del tradimento fisico ,direbbe che è un buon padre?Uno che vuol apparire irreprensibile e invece è ben altro?Ma non fateci ridere....!!:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'assunto è un altro,una persona di merda non può essere un bravo padre!La moglie di massinfedele disconosce l'essenza del marito...!!Se sapesse chi è massinfedele al di la del tradimento fisico ,direbbe che è un buon padre?Uno che vuol apparire irreprensibile e invece è ben altro?Ma non fateci ridere....!!:rotfl:


che genio. oscuro, fattelo dire. La tua materia cerebrale, o celebrale come forse diresti tu, è tanta. Che stima e considerazione. complimenti


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti,t*u hai una lunga vita matrimoniale alle spalle,ora io non condivido ma posso comprendere il tuo percorso*!Questa merdilla ha 40anni e guarda che sfacelo di persona può essere?Non è una faida fra traditi e traditori,è solo definire con il termine giusto una individuo!!:up:



lo ha sempre fatto...mica ha cominciato adesso


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ascolta testa di cazzo,io sto parecchie ore in mezzo alla gente,e le merde come te le riconosco al volo,sicuramente ho un sapere superiore al tuo,io posso camminare a testa alta,tu vivi nell'ombra,sei stolto nell'animo,il cancro di questa società malata,quindi mio caro l'ironia usala verso la squallida persona che sei....!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo ha sempre fatto...mica ha cominciato adesso


e allora? io sono diverso, più bastardo. Io ho iniziato prima. E poi sono più cattivo. Insomma, oscuro ha ragione


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> se vuoi che ci provi, fammi sapere, senza complimenti...-)


prova a pensare se fossi tu a scroprire di essere tradito...come ti sentiresti


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta testa di cazzo,io sto parecchie ore in mezzo alla gente,e le merde come te le riconosco al volo,sicuramente ho un sapere superiore al tuo,io posso camminare a testa alta,tu vivi nell'ombra,sei stolto nell'animo,il cancro di questa società malata,quindi mio caro l'ironia usala verso la squallida persona che sei....!!


hai ragione. a proposito, scusa se fino ad adesso ti ho ignorato, ma sai stavo parlando. Dimmi pure caro, sfogati. fa sempre bene


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Poi*

Il genio sei tu che a 40 anni,moglie e 3 figli ti comporti da 16 enne...hai solo da vergognmarti imbelle e codardo!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prova a pensare se fossi tu a scroprire di essere tradito...come ti sentiresti


io non me la prenderei, fa parte della natura umana. Ma tanto non ci credi


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il genio sei tu che a 40 anni,moglie e 3 figli ti comporti da 16 enne...hai solo da vergognmarti imbelle e codardo!


guarda che il fatto di avere un quoziente intellettivo basso non è mica un difetto. Tu riesci anche a scrivere, con difficoltà è vero, ma ce la fai. E' un merito. Fai ottimo uso dei tuoi talenti. Ed io ti stimo per quel che sei


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

L'esempio non è calzante!Questa merda di uomo se scoprisse di esser cornuto non farebbe una piega perchè è cresciuto senza valori!Non ha alcuna morale,ne dignità!Simy in questo sbagli......:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> caro lotharone, io di fedeli veri e puri ne conosco pochini. mi ci gioco i zigibei che tra questi spiriti santi ci sono parecchi peccatori. lassa sta che i peggio stanno in chiesa ahahhaha


ma tu... non eri quello che in pubblico... si dichiarava paladino della fedeltà? Io ho un sacco di difetti... tra questi una buona memoria...


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'esempio non è calzante!Questa merda di uomo se scoprisse di esser cornuto non farebbe una piega perchè è cresciuto senza valori!Non ha alcuna morale,ne dignità!Simy in questo sbagli......:up:



infatti m'ha risposto che non farebbe una piega... vabbè...


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'esempio non è calzante!Questa merda di uomo se scoprisse di esser cornuto non farebbe una piega perchè è cresciuto senza valori!Non ha alcuna morale,ne dignità!Simy in questo sbagli......:up:


psss, oscuro, attento. dicendo cosi' mi togli responsabilità: "cresciuto senza valori" = non è colpa mia. Lo dico solo per aiutarti, eh


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ma son d'accordo con te considerata la tua situazione familiare e la tua vita di merda...mi chiedo chi ha il qi più basso fra me e te??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu... non eri quello che in pubblico... si dichiarava paladino della fedeltà? Io ho un sacco di difetti... tra questi una buona memoria...


temo che erri, trovami il messaggio milady. Mai detto di essere paladino della fedeltà. Irreprensibile, io. Ma sempre comprensivo verso chi erra. Buona memoria forse, ma magari manca altro?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Infatti non è solo colpa tua, anche di quei genitori che ti ritrovi...e tu da bravo codardo ci marci!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma son d'accordo con te considerata la tua situazione familiare e la tua vita di merda...mi chiedo chi ha il qi più basso fra me e te??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sicuramente io, oscuro. tu sei da ammirare, per tutto quel che riesci a fare. bravo


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non è solo colpa tua, anche di quei genitori che ti ritrovi...e tu da bravo codardo ci marci!


hai ragione, andrebbero puniti


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu... non eri quello che in pubblico... *si dichiarava paladino della fedeltà? *Io ho un sacco di difetti... tra questi una buona memoria...



No, io ho sempre letto di lui che anzi, dice il contrario. Ha smesso di dirlo in maniera eclatante perchè la moglie metteva i musi e lo cazziava facendo il semi diavolo a quattro.
Ho letto così io.
Non ho capito una cippa?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ma non credere sai,anche io sbaglio,ma non prendo per il culo nessuno....!Il QI dovrebbe servire anche a capire questo...ha ragione stermy:sei un povero disgraziato!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> hai ragione, andrebbero puniti


insieme ai miei.



Ma ti diverti?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, io ho sempre letto di lui che anzi, dice il contrario. Ha smesso di dirlo in maniera eclatante perchè la moglie metteva i musi e lo cazziava facendo il semi diavolo a quattro.
> Ho letto così io.
> Non ho capito una cippa?


ha confuso col fatto che in pubblico sono irreprensibile. Ma non sono uno che difende la fedeltà come valore. Vabbè, tocca trvà un arto difetto. Ao', lo sapete che na vorta ho messo sotto un gatto?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Mi spiace solo che certe punizioni poi le paga chi puntualmente non c'entra una mazza...ma a voi questo non frega più di tanto....!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> *In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire.* Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...





exmassinfedele ha detto:


> temo che erri, trovami il messaggio milady. Mai detto di essere paladino della fedeltà. Irreprensibile, io. Ma sempre comprensivo verso chi erra. Buona memoria forse, ma magari manca altro?


era un altro?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massi*

Hai messo sotto un gatto e sei scappato sicuro....!!:rotfl:Come faresti se mettessi sotto una persona.....!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> insieme ai miei.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma ti diverti?


l'assenza totale di reazione mi sembrava poco gentile e, come sai, noi bastardi abbiamo il cuore tenero. Ora mi annoio un pò e credo di smettere. Noi ci crederai, ma ero tentato di fare un nuovo esperimento. Guarda sto personaggio tenta parecchio


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era un altro?


e secondo te questo vuol dire difendere la fedeltà come principio? ahahaha


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che testa di minchia sto massinfedele!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Arrenditi. La capisco solo io. E Annablume


non è così difficile


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massy*

Certamente:rotfloi non chiedere perdono però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Hai cambiato idea vuoi pistarmi?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che testa di minchia sto massinfedele!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no, sciocchi noi


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sciocchi noi


no no, avete ragione voi. scrivere che uno fa credere di essere fedele perché non ha memoria vuol dire difendere la fedeltà a spada tratta.... ahahahah


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era un altro?


scusami, sbriciolata, ma pensaci un attimo: uno che dice che è fedele perché non ha memoria ti sembra un paladino della fedeltà? perdona la reazione, ma anche tu...


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> l'assenza totale di reazione mi sembrava poco gentile e, come sai, noi bastardi abbiamo il cuore tenero. Ora mi annoio un pò e credo di smettere. Noi ci crederai, ma ero tentato di fare un nuovo esperimento. Guarda sto personaggio tenta parecchio



E' una questione di sterilità mentale mischiata ad ottusità, maleducazione, bugie, aggressività neanderthaleniana...insomma.
Il solito.
Un gioco nuovo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credi che un figlio non abbia bisongo di esempi credibili?credi che non abbia bisogno di punti di riferimento,spirito di emulazione?Ma che esempio è quest'essere?


E tu non pensi che un bambino intelligente scelga da sè i suoi modelli?
O gli esempi da seguire?

Ho forse seguito una sola orma di mio padre?

L'emulazione che ho sempre visto è quella del figlio del Conte Macetti...

QUanti dicono ah no...io non finirò come mio padre...non voglio certo fare la sua vita...voglio fare la mia vita...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ma no...ricordiamo male noi....siete in due ad avere una buona memoria...solo voi due....!!Però se leggi quello che hai scritto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:40anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

hai del prezzemolo tra i denti





exmassinfedele ha detto:


> no no, avete ragione voi. scrivere che uno fa credere di essere fedele perché non ha memoria vuol dire difendere la fedeltà a spada tratta.... ahahahah


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una questione di sterilità mentale mischiata ad ottusità, maleducazione, bugie, aggressività neanderthaleniana...insomma.
> Il solito.
> Un gioco nuovo?


si, volevo registrarmi come donna e corteggiarlo. ma poli ho desistito, da ora mai più doppia personalità. E' contrario alla mia morale, o forse no....comunque sono contento che il mio nick sia ancora vivo


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Imbecille stai al tuo posto!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> decisamente. anche se sarebbe forse meglio che i traditori si accoppiassero tra di loro. Ecco, ci vorrebbe una bella riforma in questo senso. Responsabilità civile severissima per un traditore che si sposa un fedele. I traditori si debbono dichiarare e si possono sposare tra di loro. Diavolo, che ideona, mo' la brevetto



Se la metti penale, reatroattiva e valida anche per le convivenze la accendo. Addirittura, potrei votarti


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è così difficile



non ho capito:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu non pensi che un bambino intelligente scelga da sè i suoi modelli?
> O gli esempi da seguire?
> 
> Ho forse seguito una sola orma di mio padre?
> ...


mascetti


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai del prezzemolo tra i denti


ops, scusa. che figuraccia


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai del prezzemolo tra i denti




Ma non è prezzemolo


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Conte,non accade sempre,ma spesso un figlio segue le orme del padre,l'esempio del padre!Adesso ti prego non venirmi a dire il contrario!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Se la metti penale, reatroattiva e valida anche per le convivenze la accendo. Addirittura, potrei votarti


senza problemi, con un lodo massinfedele


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Imbecille* stai al tuo posto!!



cvd.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, è un po' come clinton, no? gli americani si sono incazzati perchè ha mentito a prescindere, anche se in ha negato una cosa che riguardava solo lui (e la moglie, al limite)


Si quello fu un gran casin...
Ma la moglie di Lothar...fa finta di credere quello che le piace...
Ancora me la ricordo la sua faccia quando dicemmo che ci siamo conosciuti al militare...
Dieci anni di differenza...

Lei che mi guarda...con la faccia ok bambinoni beviamoci pure questa...
COn la faccia...ok cassi loro non vogliono dirmi come si sono conosciuti...
COn quella faccia...da Siete uomini...

E poi fa, ma cambiando discorso, ti piace la mia pettinatura conte?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu non pensi che un bambino intelligente scelga da sè i suoi modelli?
> O gli esempi da seguire?
> 
> Ho forse seguito una sola orma di mio padre?
> ...


conte scusa, perché infierisci?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. quello che saremo noi per i nostri figli lo possiamo sapere solo noi e loro.
> 
> qui si puo' scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto..tutte fregnacce alla fine.
> 
> ...


E qui vai a toccare il tasto dolente...
Di quelli che fanno patire la fame ai figli per fare il regalino all'amante.
Ma spero che mass non sia di questi.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cvd.


povera, aspetta che ti difendo io. che reazione vuoi? pacata ma ferma o supervolgare?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Perchè escludi che massi non possa esser fra questi?


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qui vai a toccare il tasto dolente...
> Di quelli che fanno patire la fame ai figli per fare il regalino all'amante.
> Ma spero che mass non sia di questi.


assolutamente no, i gli faccio patire la fame a prescindere, come puro piacere


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qui vai a toccare il tasto dolente...
> *Di quelli che fanno patire la fame ai figli per fare il regalino all'amante.*
> Ma spero che mass non sia di questi.


e ce ne sono.
Spero pochi


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte,non accade sempre,ma spesso un figlio segue le orme del padre,l'esempio del padre!Adesso ti prego non venirmi a dire il contrario!!


Luogo comune...

Mio nonno era ciabattino
Mio padre meccanico
Io musicista.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Quindi dato che a te non è successo..luogo comune....!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> povera, aspetta che ti difendo io. che reazione vuoi? pacata ma ferma o supervolgare?


Mannò dai poverino


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> ne parlo con le persone con le quali ho storie, con la gente della mia seconda vita





exmassinfedele ha detto:


> no no, avete ragione voi. scrivere che uno fa credere di essere fedele perché non ha memoria vuol dire difendere la fedeltà a spada tratta.... ahahahah


ho buona memoria invece.
Hai scritto che della tua seconda vita parli solo con le tua amanti. Ti dichiari fedelissimo. A casa mia questo è essere ipocriti, aldilà del tradimento.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*SI*

Si io aspetto ancora la tua reazione....:rotfl:stavolta dove ci vediamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mannò dai poverino


peccato, perché c'avevo in canna un paio di non-offese niente male. e adesso mi tocca pure mettermi a lavorare che non ho fatto una mazza


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si quello fu un gran casin...
> Ma la moglie di Lothar...fa finta di credere quello che le piace...
> Ancora me la ricordo la sua faccia quando dicemmo che ci siamo conosciuti al militare...
> Dieci anni di differenza...
> ...


fai pur l'esen....ringrazia che era buio,che era stanca e non perfetta,come e'sempre..se no non ci avrebbe creduto..poi sai mica eri una donna,che allora si..antenne dritte!

comunque ritonando al quibus..il Massimone e'nato cosi'...io pure ..Tebe penso lo stesso e non cambieremo mai.Sai Conte che se mia moglie non se ne fosse accorta..6 mesi dopo il matrimonio avrei....mi scoccia scriverlo.. ma e'verita'.
Noi siamo come i lupi...non cambieremo mai


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

La memoria questa sconosciuta....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Imbecille stai al tuo posto!!


Ecco. Un post come questo mi fa incazzare. Perchè offendi sempre? Con quale diritto?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> conte scusa, perché infierisci?


Perchè ho una figlia e vedo cosa vede e cosa non vede in me.
Perchè da ottime famiglie sono usciti criminali.
Perchè da famiglie disastrate sono uscite ottime persone.
Perchè molti figli dilapidano in sei mesi l'azienda del padre.
Perchè ho conosciuto Piero Maso.
Perchè ho fratelli e sorelle e sono tutti molto diversi da me e diversi tra loro.

Perchè non so nulla della vita intima e privata dei miei genitori.
Perchè ho visto donne innamorate di mio padre.
Perchè ho visto uomini corteggiare mia madre.

Perchè mio padre mi ha sempre detto solo questo: finchè sei in casa mia fai come dico io, quando sarai a casa tua, farai come vorrai tu e io gli risposi facendomi la mia casa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Arrenditi. La capisco solo io. E Annablume


metti uno spazio fra il mio nome e la faccina triste, che sembra rivolto a me, che sono invece fanciulla (più o meno) gioiosa  :rotfl:


Seriamente: alcuni commenti non brillano per "arguzia e classe", ma cavolo, non è esattamente come parlare di mele o pere, no? Specie qui...diciamo che se non hai un motivo, in questo forum non ci capiti manco per sbaglio, eh


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè escludi che massi non possa esser fra questi?


Perchè non ho le prove che lo sia.
Non sono come te che parte in quarta contro le persone.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> peccato, perché c'avevo in canna un paio di non-offese niente male. e adesso mi tocca pure mettermi a lavorare che non ho fatto una mazza



ma tanto non capisce a prescindere.

Allora ti ha perdonato admin?
Sai, visto che si narra che tra me e te ci sono trame oscure, ci mettiamo d'accordo in mp

Così non si può.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho buona memoria invece.
> Hai scritto che della tua seconda vita parli solo con le tua amanti. Ti dichiari fedelissimo. A casa mia questo è essere ipocriti, aldilà del tradimento.



Donna esageri...sta attenta che potresti assaggiare i miei artigli accuminati..ocio che valico la collina in 3 minuti:smile:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho buona memoria invece.
> Hai scritto che della tua seconda vita parli solo con le tua amanti. Ti dichiari fedelissimo. A casa mia questo è essere ipocriti, aldilà del tradimento.


scusa, ma poerché insisti? è evidente che hai sbagliato, capita ma almeno abbi la correttezza di ammetterlo. Io non ho mai detto di essere il paladino della fedeltà. Io mi dichiaro fedele e lo giustifico con ragioni che rendono evidente che non sono un paladino della fedetà. Vuoi pensarla diversamente? Fai pure, ma sbagli, ed in maniera manifesta


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Nessuno vi chiede di cambiare,sarebbe onesto far capire a chi vi vuole bene che siete lupi...tutto qui lothar!Non credi?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ce ne sono.
> Spero pochi


Ecco...
Guarda Tebe
Te lo dico.
Se mia moglie scoprisse che ho fatto un regalo ad un'amica che a lei non ho mai fatto.

Non me lo perdonerebbe.

E basterebbe solo un fiore.
Perchè io non ho mai regalato fiori.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi dato che a te non è successo..luogo comune....!!


Ne riparliamo quando avrai figli e scoprirai che non sono come te: ma hanno una loro testa, e dei gusti personali, passioni ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Un post come questo mi fa incazzare. Perchè offendi sempre? Con quale diritto?


no, scusami, a me mi ha detto di tutto, e ti disturbi per l'imbecille a tebe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Donna esageri...sta attenta che potresti assaggiare i miei artigli accuminati..ocio che valico la collina in 3 minuti:smile:


ah per me va bene. Dove ci troviamo micione?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fai pur l'esen....ringrazia che era buio,che era stanca e non perfetta,come e'sempre..se no non ci avrebbe creduto..poi sai mica eri una donna,che allora si..antenne dritte!
> 
> comunque ritonando al quibus..il Massimone e'nato cosi'...io pure ..Tebe penso lo stesso e non cambieremo mai.Sai Conte che se mia moglie non se ne fosse accorta..6 mesi dopo il matrimonio avrei....mi scoccia scriverlo.. ma e'verita'.
> Noi siamo come i lupi...non cambieremo mai


E io ti ripeto da una vita che tua moglie è molto più furba e intelligente di te.
E lo sai meglio di me, che se volesse sgamarti, lo farebbe.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Un post come questo mi fa incazzare. Perchè offendi sempre? Con quale diritto?


lascia stare Sbri.
Dirà che l'ho offeso prima io e tutto il resto delle pinocchiate.

O non risponderà affatto.
Ma visto che ho ripreso il post deve difendersi dalla tua accusa falsa e tendenziosa!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tanto non capisce a prescindere.
> 
> Allora ti ha perdonato admin?
> Sai, visto che si narra che tra me e te ci sono trame oscure, ci mettiamo d'accordo in mp
> ...


ancora non ho provveduto, ora mando una email. Sai chi è?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Allora non vuoi capire!Son d'accordo, i gusti e le passioni sono un discorso,la condivisone di certi valori è un altro....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> no, scusami, a me mi ha detto di tutto, e ti disturbi per l'imbecille a tebe?


abbi pazienza, ho le mie simpatie.
Battuta a parte, Tebe non gli aveva detto nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora non vuoi capire!Son d'accordo, i gusti e le passioni sono un discorso,la condivisone di certi valori è un altro....!!


I terroristi di chi erano figli?
Di terroristi?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lascia stare Sbri.
> Dirà che l'ho offeso prima io e tutto il resto delle pinocchiate.
> 
> O non risponderà affatto.
> Ma visto che ho ripreso il post deve difendersi dalla tua accusa falsa e tendenziosa!


o, speriamo che dice imbecille pure a me, magari funziona


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco...
> Guarda Tebe
> Te lo dico.
> Se mia moglie scoprisse che ho fatto un regalo ad un'amica che a lei non ho mai fatto.
> ...


Però questo è ancora diverso.
regalare un fiore non impedisce di dar da mangiare ai figli.


E detto questo capisco tua moglie.

Mattia al compleanno della facocera le aveva regalato una borsa.

A momenti uccido


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, ho le mie simpatie.
> Battuta a parte, Tebe non gli aveva detto nulla.


ma io neanche cacchio, sono stato buonissimo tutto il tempo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Post 496 di tebe...non mi ha detto nulla....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I terroristi di chi erano figli?
> Di terroristi?



ovvio


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ti ripeto da una vita che tua moglie è molto più furba e intelligente di te.
> E lo sai meglio di me, che se volesse sgamarti, lo farebbe.



No..lei crede alle chiacchere di questo stupido paese..dove sono dipinto come una specie di  diavolo.
Pensa che magari faccia lo stupidotto in giro..ma che abbia tutto sto lavoro no....nessuno lo immagina..lo so solo io.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però questo è ancora diverso.
> regalare un fiore non impedisce di dar da mangiare ai figli.
> 
> 
> ...


Bon questo è per me umiliare l'altro.
Peggio che tradire.
E vorrei vedere qua...

Se Lothar farebbe mai una cosa del genere.
( Conoscendo sua moglie...lo fa a fettine)


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo!Giocare con la vita degli altri è qualcosa di diverso....non un semplice tradire!Possiamo anche tradire noi stessi nella vita,tradire chi ci vuole bene,chi ha creduto in noi,può succedere,ma quando tutto questo è sistemtico,fa parte del tuo modo di essere sei semplicemente una persona di merda!Massinfedele incarna perfettamente questo!Agisce come un cane in calore,40anni nel cesso,mi chiedo se riesce a guardarsi allo specchio quando si alza la mattina,se riesce a guardare la moglie o i figli.....!!!



Oscuro, per favore, respira. Piano, così. Ancora. Ecco, così. Ora bevi qualcosa. Sorsi piccoli! Ecco, così (ti sta per partire un embolo, preservati). Non che io avalli la laidezza, eh. Ma i tuoi interventi sono ... come dire...un filino troppo veementi?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovvio


giusto, e allora per risolvere il problema basta arrestare i figli! cazzo che geniata


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una questione di sterilità mentale mischiata ad ottusità, maleducazione, bugie, aggressività neanderthaleniana...insomma.
> Il solito.
> Un gioco nuovo?


ecco il post


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Oscuro, per favore, respira. Piano, così. Ancora. Ecco, così. Ora bevi qualcosa. Sorsi piccoli! Ecco, così (ti sta per partire un embolo, preservati). Non che io avalli la laidezza, eh. Ma i tuoi interventi sono ... come dire...un filino troppo veementi?


se per caso ci ripensi, c'è un'associazione per la difesa dei laidi bastardi. se volessi fare una donazione, sarebbe la benvenuta.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No..lei crede alle chiacchere di questo stupido paese..dove sono dipinto come una specie di  diavolo.
> Pensa che magari faccia lo stupidotto in giro..ma che abbia tutto sto lavoro no....nessuno lo immagina..lo so solo io.


Occhio amico...che lei ti provoca sempre per carpire informazioni...
E' gatta da morire...
Lei viene lì e ti dice...mi hanno detto che hai un'altra...
Occhio è un'imboscata...

Dai lo sappiamo che è una sporca guerra...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Anna*

Anna...:rotfl:ma gioco...sai tu non sei a conoscenza di alcuni trascorsi di questi signori...!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Già*

Ho cominciato io?:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco il post


sei di una volgarità disgustosa


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon questo è per me umiliare l'altro.
> Peggio che tradire.
> E vorrei vedere qua...
> 
> ...


Facesse, beata ignoranza,FACESSE!!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco il post


che piacere ritrovarti


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*....*

Io sono quello di neandhertal:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon questo è per me umiliare l'altro.
> Peggio che tradire.
> E vorrei vedere qua...
> 
> ...


facesse.
ma quanto mi fate lavorare oggi?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio amico...che lei ti provoca sempre per carpire informazioni...
> E' gatta da morire...
> Lei viene lì e ti dice...mi hanno detto che hai un'altra...
> Occhio è un'imboscata...
> ...



oh certo la notte mi fa gli agguati quando sono al pc..sbuca al buio e si getta sullo schermo..ma Lothar oltre che felino e'volpone...infatti faccio youtube e stop.:smile:
e'fondamentale amico..mai fare cazzate da casa..quindi,a meno che qualcuno non mi veda quando raccatto Santa maria Goretti al solito posto,nella grande citta'..sono imbeccabile.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh certo la notte mi fa gli agguati quando sono al pc..sbuca al buio e si getta sullo schermo..ma Lothar oltre che felino e'volpone...infatti faccio youtube e stop.:smile:
> e'fondamentale amico..mai fare cazzate da casa..quindi,a meno che qualcuno non mi veda quando raccatto Santa maria Goretti al solito posto,nella grande citta'..sono imbeccabile.


aggiungo che è opportuno far credere di nascondersi un pò cosi' poi scopre che magari ti vedi un filmeto scemo. simpatiche conferme


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Oggi*

Oggi ho scoperto che i genitori possono dare anche dei pessimi esempi di vita...tanto ai figli non frega un cazzo...!Ogni giorno ne scopro una....:rotfl:gli autori di queste perle? sempre gli stessi....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh certo la notte *mi fa gli agguati quando sono al pc..sbuca al buio e si getta sullo schermo..*ma Lothar oltre che felino e'volpone...infatti faccio youtube e stop.:smile:
> e'fondamentale amico..mai fare cazzate da casa..quindi,a meno che qualcuno non mi veda quando raccatto Santa maria Goretti al solito posto,nella grande citta'..sono imbeccabile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> facesse.
> ma quanto mi fate lavorare oggi?


L'ho scritto prima io!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho scritto prima io!!


ma tu non conti perché non sei registrato


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh certo la notte mi fa gli agguati quando sono al pc..sbuca al buio e si getta sullo schermo..ma Lothar oltre che felino e'volpone...infatti faccio youtube e stop.:smile:
> e'fondamentale amico..mai fare cazzate da casa..quindi,a meno che qualcuno non mi veda quando raccatto Santa maria Goretti al solito posto,nella grande citta'..sono imbeccabile.


Sono sempre qui che ti aspetto micione. Che fai? Il grosso a parole? non avrai mica paura di una nonnetta come me....


----------



## exmassi (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu non conti perché non sei registrato


assolutamente, e lo dico da ex registrato


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma i non registrati contano o non contano?Capisco quando non conviene non contano....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

:sbatti:non tengo più la sbrisciolata





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono sempre qui che ti aspetto micione. Che fai? Il grosso a parole? non avrai mica paura di una nonnetta come me....


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono sempre qui che ti aspetto micione. Che fai? Il grosso a parole? non avrai mica paura di una nonnetta come me....


e vabbe', lotahrone mi ti metti pure ad acchiappare qui. ma sei proprio tremendo.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

*POST 436*



oscuro ha detto:


> I*o ti sto scrivendo solo quello che sei!Sei un pezzo di merda!Io stimo più un delinquente che un codardo come te!Ripeto:il delinquente corre dei rischi...discutibile che sia..tu colpisci alle spalle,giocando con i sentimenti di chi avventatamente ha scelto di credere che tu sia una brava persona...!Capisco che ti senta in buona comapagnia qui dentro...la tua amichetta infatti non si discosta tanto dal tuo modo di essere....!Ma tantè......!!Problemi vostri....la vita vi presenterà il conto tranquillo,mi spiace solo per quei 4 innocenti.....solo per loro!!*



Chi ha  cominciato?
Chi è l'amichetta di massi?

pinocchio


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma quanto vi brucia il sedere però....!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> aggiungo che è opportuno far credere di nascondersi un pò cosi' poi scopre che magari ti vedi un filmeto scemo. simpatiche conferme



infatti...i cell ufficiali sempre in bella vista..nomi anche femminili...amico sai che mi fa la revisione delle tasche??guai se trova un'appunto che non le torna....o uno scontrino....ma anche li casca male..se anche prendo un caffe'con l'altra..lascio sempre scontrino sul bancone.meglio la GdF..che la tigre graffiante


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho cominciato io?:rotfl:



si. 
Post 436.


come al solito mi vieni dietro come un cane in calore e poi neghi


Pinocchio bis


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi ha  cominciato?
> Chi è l'amichetta di massi?
> 
> pinocchio


what about me? I did not offend at all


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti...i cell ufficiali sempre in bella vista..nomi anche femminili...amico sai che mi fa la revisione delle tasche??guai se trova un'appunto che non le torna....o uno scontrino....ma anche li casca male..se anche prendo un caffe'con l'altra..lascio sempre scontrino sul bancone.meglio la GdF..che la tigre graffiante


ah, che poesia


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> e vabbe', lotahrone mi ti metti pure ad acchiappare qui. ma sei proprio tremendo.


c'è un 'acca fuori posto


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono sempre qui che ti aspetto micione. Che fai? Il grosso a parole? non avrai mica paura di una nonnetta come me....


miao miao arrivo tesoro..pero'non posso guadare il fiume.e'pieno....ocio che ''grosso''....mi da un idea hard:smile:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> Post 436.
> 
> 
> ...


ti viene dietro e puoi biasimarlo? ah, fascinosa


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> facesse.
> ma quanto mi fate lavorare oggi?


Ciccia ii conto....pure troppo


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto vi brucia il sedere però....!!:rotfl:



in difficoltà eh, davanti alle prove?

ridi ridi


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Sei ridicola,dov'è la mia offesa?traditore lui, traditrice tu ma ti rendi conto che sei patetica?Mi riferivo al vostro esser traditori..Pinocchietta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Stai al tuo posto!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un 'acca fuori posto


io sbaglio sempre, con me vai a nozze


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ti viene dietro e puoi biasimarlo? ah, fascinosa



flapflap
E lo so.
Maledizione, devo smetterla di essere così...così...fantastica?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco il post


questo non l'avevo visto, per amore di verità. 
Sì ma voi due state montando una faida...


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> sei di una volgarità disgustosa


hai ragione.
tenterò di elevarmi


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciccia ii conto....pure troppo


Io


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao miao arrivo tesoro..pero'non posso guadare il fiume.e'pieno....ocio che ''grosso''....mi da un idea hard:smile:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tutta penna e voce...


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> flapflap
> E lo so.
> Maledizione, devo smetterla di essere così...così...fantastica?


guarda me, mi disprezzano tutti. Vuoi che ti aiuti ad ingenerare antipatia e ribrezzo?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> io sbaglio sempre, con me vai a nozze


allora desisto .fra l'altro fertile come sei a frequentare i tuoi post c'è il rischio di rimanere incinta.

ah, ma tanto sono in menopausa, che sciocca


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ascolta se vuoi incolparmi che gli rispondo hai ragione!Ma guarda che la faida la sta montando solo lei.....e chissà perchè....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



pure io ho riso!
Mi sono immaginata la scena!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## exinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora desisto .fra l'altro fertile come sei a frequentare i tuoi post c'è il rischio di rimanere incinta.
> 
> ah, ma tanto sono in menopausa, che sciocca


no, sono un asso del coito interrotto


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> tenterò di elevarmi


La vedo difficile. puoi sempre mettere un tacco 12/15.  Ma lì si esauriscono le possibilità


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

exinfedele ha detto:


> no, sono un asso del coito interrotto


ahhhhh behhhh, allora c'è da stare tranquilli


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exinfedele ha detto:


> no, sono un asso del coito interrotto


ma fossi stato scarso facevi la squadra ci calcio?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahhhhh behhhh, allora c'è da stare tranquilli


vero? che bello essere supportati e stimati


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

anzi, ripensandoci ora è tutto chiaro
ma se non usi il preservativo con le amanti sappi che ti verrà dato subito fuoco senza pietà.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fossi stato scarso facevi la squadra ci calcio?


chiassà se sono miei, io il dna non l'ho controllato


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo non l'avevo visto, per amore di verità.
> Sì ma voi due state montando una faida...


lui monta una faida.
In continuo.

Credo che sia evidente a tutti.
E ha cominciato lui con un post prima come sempre accade.
Mi cita e poi capisce di avere fatto cazzate e nasconde. vedi post 436

Sbri. oggettivamente, io rispondo solo alle sue punzecchiature continue.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta se vuoi incolparmi che gli rispondo hai ragione!Ma guarda che la faida la sta montando solo lei.....e chissà perchè....:rotfl:


nono, basta. A questa guerra tra voi due preferisco l'aperitivo con Lothar. Che viene da me con la piena.... forse.
Ha troppa paura di me:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi, ripensandoci ora è tutto chiaro
> ma se non usi il preservativo con le amanti sappi che ti verrà dato subito fuoco senza pietà.


mi riferivo al passato. In linea generale, preservativo. Devo ammettere qualche violazione, del tutto incolpevole. Mi assolvo


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> se per caso ci ripensi, c'è un'associazione per la difesa dei laidi bastardi. se volessi fare una donazione, sarebbe la benvenuta.



m.a.n.c.o.  m.o.r.t.a.  :ciao:

difendo la civiltà degli scambi su forum, invece


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> mi riferivo al passato. In linea generale, preservativo. *Devo ammettere qualche violazione, del tutto incolpevole*. Mi assolvo


te lo ha strappato a morsi? Il preservativo intendo


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> mi riferivo al passato. In linea generale, preservativo. Devo ammettere qualche violazione, del tutto incolpevole. Mi assolvo


io affatto.ne basta una
sei irresponsabile


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Già peccato che hai subito ripreso me....!Adesso che hai capito....preferisci l'aperitivo di lothar!Ok messaggio ricevuto!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lui monta una faida.
> In continuo.
> 
> Credo che sia evidente a tutti.
> ...


eh no, cara tebe. La verità è un'altra! Lui stava offendendo me e tu, invidiosona, ti sei messa in mezzo. Cos'è credi che offenda solo te? Bella la mia assenza, eh? Eh no, io sono tornato ed ho anche io diritto ai miei spazi


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lui monta una faida.
> In continuo.
> 
> Credo che sia evidente a tutti.
> ...


anche se mi vedi con il fumo negli occhi..lo scrivo lo stesso...se non rispondi smette.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> eh no, cara tebe. La verità è un'altra! Lui stava offendendo me e tu, invidiosona, ti sei messa in mezzo. Cos'è credi che offenda solo te? Bella la mia assenza, eh? Eh no, io sono tornato ed ho anche io diritto ai miei spazi



ti chiedo scusa., hai ragione.
Il cane in calore te lo lascio tutto.
Sono stufa di averlo attaccato alla gamba.
Sbava pure...:unhappy:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> te lo ha strappato a morsi? Il preservativo intendo


situazioni limite, che a raccontarle mi imbarazzo. comunque, sono sotto controllo continuo. tutto a posto, posso continuare allegramente a darci sotto


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Offenderti?Ma quando mai:rotfl:ti ho solo espresso il mio pensiero....!!:up:Cosa mi frega della persona che sei?ti conosco?Dai tranquillo massi...e quando vuoi contattami...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> mi riferivo al passato. In linea generale, preservativo. Devo ammettere qualche violazione, del tutto incolpevole. Mi assolvo


ti assolvi? Non se n'era accorto nessuno


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> situazioni limite, che a raccontarle mi imbarazzo. comunque, sono sotto controllo continuo. tutto a posto, posso continuare allegramente a darci sotto



meno male.
Avevo paura che non potessimo più tirare le fila dei burattini dietro le quinte (cit)


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Cane in calore o cagna in calore?:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche se mi vedi con il fumo negli occhi..lo scrivo lo stesso...se non rispondi smette.


assolutamente, ma dov'è il piacere del cazzeggio senza il cazzone?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassi ha detto:


> molto, molto interessante il tuo contributo, grazie


Ma dai, ci sono secoli di umano sapere e profonda introspezione concentrati in queste quattro frasette ... Non li percepisci? :smile: :up:
Davvero, volevo dire che la risposta alla fine è sempre e solo in te ! Il resto sono chiacchiere da salotto.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa., hai ragione.
> Il cane in calore te lo lascio tutto.
> Sono stufa di averlo attaccato alla gamba.
> Sbava pure...:unhappy:


povera. se non ti spiace, ti vengo dietro anche io, ma magari noni mi dedico alla gamba


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma dai, ci sono secoli di umano sapere e profonda introspezione concentrati in queste quattro frasette ... Non li percepisci? :smile: :up:
> Davvero, volevo dire che la risposta alla fine è sempre e solo in te ! Il resto sono chiacchiere da salotto.


erooooo serio, capperi


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ma è sbagliata





L7 ha detto:


> Ma dai, ci sono secoli di umano sapere e profonda introspezione concentrati in queste quattro frasette ... Non li percepisci? :smile: :up:
> Davvero, *volevo dire che la risposta alla fine è sempre e solo in te !* Il resto sono chiacchiere da salotto.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti assolvi? Non se n'era accorto nessuno


meno male che ho precisato allora. Grazie per l'intervento utile e to the point.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Scrivo a te quello che ho scritto a sbriciolata!Digli di non provocare....che io non rispondo!!:up:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è sbagliata
> 
> pessimista


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente, ma dov'è il piacere del cazzeggio senza il cazzone?


Tranquillo e stai sereno che in questi caso basti e avanzi


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche se mi vedi con il fumo negli occhi..lo scrivo lo stesso...se non rispondi smette.



non ti vedo come il fumo negli occhi Lothar, ti ho spiegato cosa non mi è piaciuto.
Poi se tu credi che io sia diversa da quello che dimostro qui è un tuo diritto e quello che penso di te, prima del nostro "incidente" non è cambiato.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è sbagliata


E' sbagliata perché provenendo da lui non può che essere sbagliata; è sbagliata perchè non è condivisa col Forum o, infine, è sbagliata perchè in realtà, a leggere tra le righe, è assolutoria ....?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> meno male.
> Avevo paura che non potessimo più tirare le fila dei burattini dietro le quinte (cit)


ho fatto domanda di registrazione. fra poco saro' di nuovo libero di perseguitarti in privato!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, basta. A questa guerra tra voi due preferisco l'aperitivo con Lothar. Che viene da me con la piena.... forse.
> Ha troppa paura di me:rotfl:



ma certo  mia cara..ti porto al famoso bar cittadino..come si chiama casso.dove c'e' la nuova sede del Comune.avrai il grande il privilegio di essere la forumista n2 a venirci....che ne dici??


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Questo è un fenomeno altro che cazzone,40anni,una moglie,3 figli....:rotfl:io speravo tornasse....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' sbagliata perché provenendo da lui non può che essere sbagliata; è sbagliata perchè non è condivisa col Forum o, infine, è sbagliata perchè in realtà, a leggere tra le righe, è assolutoria ....?


la terza che hai detto


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> povera. se non ti spiace, ti vengo dietro anche io, ma magari noni mi dedico alla gamba



ancora.
Ma allora anche tu sei lento di comprendonio.
Se siamo i burattinai, vuol dire che ci siamo già visti.
Ovvero scopati a manetta.




Ma come! Non te lo ricordi?
Tutti quei bei giochini con le marionette?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> meno male che ho precisato allora. Grazie per l'intervento utile e to the point.


Figurati. aiuto sempre i casi umani e questo faceva al caso


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ancora.
> Ma allora anche tu sei lento di comprendonio.
> Se siamo i burattinai, vuol dire che ci siamo già visti.
> Ovvero scopati a manetta.
> ...


volevo solo coprire la cosa, negando si conferma, capisci a me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' sbagliata perché provenendo da lui non può che essere sbagliata; è sbagliata perchè non è condivisa col Forum o, infine, è sbagliata perchè in realtà, a leggere tra le righe, è assolutoria ....?


hai visto la foto?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ancora.
> Ma allora anche tu sei lento di comprendonio.
> Se siamo i burattinai, vuol dire che ci siamo già visti.
> Ovvero scopati a manetta.
> ...


alla grandissima, ti spiace se ti aggiungo alla lista? sai, ho l'album


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

*post di apprezzamento*



Tebe ha detto:


> lui monta una faida.
> In continuo.
> 
> Credo che sia evidente a tutti.
> ...




Divina, adoro come rispondi alle punzecchiature

faccio il tifo dalla tribuna Monte Mario


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> volevo solo coprire la cosa, negando si conferma, capisci a me.


ah ok.
Robe da sporchi traditori.


Aspetto allora coordinate motel.
Sempre il solito?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Figurati. aiuto sempre i casi umani e questo faceva al caso


sono contento di averti potuto permettere di essere utile. cosa che, temo, ti capiti raramente


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo mia cara..ti porto al famoso bar cittadino..come si chiama casso.dove c'e' la nuova sede del Comune.avrai il grande il privilegio di essere la forumista n2 a venirci....che ne dici??


Che caduta di stile. Da te non me l'aspettavo. Io per definizione devo essere sempre la numero uno... o niente. Peccato, hai giocato male le tue carte. ahitè.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ti vedo come il fumo negli occhi Lothar, ti ho spiegato cosa non mi è piaciuto.





Tebe ha detto:


> Poi se tu credi che io sia diversa da quello che dimostro qui è un tuo diritto e quello che penso di te, prima del nostro "incidente" non è cambiato.



bene.allora Tebe domani sera sali sul freccia rossa e vieni qua'..con  me e Sbri..il bar e vicino alla stazione..:smile:..viene anche Massimone...se lo invitiamo..cosi siamo 2 e 2..non so se mi spiego.....vi faremo roteare le pupille...:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> alla grandissima, ti spiace se ti aggiungo alla lista? sai, ho l'album



lo so lo so, anche io.
Ti ricordi che ce lo siamo mostrato?
E' tipo quello della panini con la foto dei calciatori.

Grazie per avermi messa in cima alla lista:inlove:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ah ok.
> Robe da sporchi traditori.
> 
> 
> ...


no, crepi l'avarizia: pensioncina "Da nonna rosa dall'ascella pezzata"". Unposticino coi fiocchi. Vengo domenica, prometto ai figli di accompaganrli alla partita, poi all'ultimo momento cancello, senza ragione, e ti raggiungo


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Ma no!!Massinfedele ha la stessa utilità di un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> no, crepi l'avarizia: pensioncina "Da nonna rosa dall'ascella pezzata"". Unposticino coi fiocchi. Vengo domenica, prometto ai figli di accompaganrli alla partita, *poi all'ultimo momento cancello, senza ragione,* e ti raggiungo


no, è meglio se aspetti la recita scolastica.è  un must


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bene.allora Tebe domani sera sali sul freccia rossa e vieni qua'..con me e Sbri..il bar e vicino alla stazione..:smile:..viene anche Massimone...se lo invitiamo..cosi siamo 2 e 2..non so se mi spiego.....*vi faremo roteare le pupille*...:mexican:​


come Totò?​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

*post di apprezzamento*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no!!Massinfedele ha la stessa utilità di un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica...!!:rotfl:



molto carina anche questa  :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Divina, adoro come rispondi alle punzecchiature
> 
> faccio il tifo dalla tribuna Monte Mario


ho finito...troppe bave sulle mie gambe:unhappy:


cazzo. 

Non sono bave!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo so lo so, anche io.
> Ti ricordi che ce lo siamo mostrato?
> E' tipo quello della panini con la foto dei calciatori.
> 
> Grazie per avermi messa in cima alla lista:inlove:


non volevo esporti parlando anche del tuo album...
sei in cima alla lista perché lo meriti. Devo dire che non è facile reagire con classe alle aggressioni dei geni del male, gente capace, arguta. Ma tu, mia cara, sei imbattibile. Che donna (sospiro elegante)

PS: porta intimo mangiabile, grazie


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Prometti di restare vero?:rotfl:


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è meglio se aspetti la recita scolastica.è  un must


li' mi presento, ma sto al telefono fuori tutto il tempo. Poi quando escono, gli dico "era una merda"


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono contento di averti potuto permettere di essere utile. cosa che, temo, ti capiti raramente


Nono. il mondo è pieno di casi e persone pietose com te. quindi mi capita spesso.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento.
> Mio padre ha sempre tradito, eppure non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla e non mi ha mai regalato qualcosa per far tacere la SUA coscienza.
> Non è la quantità del tempo, è la qualità.
> E parlo da figlia




tebe, ma non scrivevi nel blog che hai avuto un rapporto non poco conflittuale con tuo padre?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> li' mi presento, ma sto al telefono fuori tutto il tempo. Poi quando escono, gli dico "era una merda"


però stai facendo lo gnorri sui preservativi.
irresponsabile, te lo avevo già detto?


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nono. il mondo è pieno di casi e persone pietose com te. quindi mi capita spesso.


davvero? minchia, devi frequentare bella gente


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> no, crepi l'avarizia: pensioncina "Da nonna rosa dall'ascella pezzata"". Unposticino coi fiocchi. Vengo domenica, prometto ai figli di accompaganrli alla partita, poi all'ultimo momento cancello, senza ragione, e ti raggiungo



...non li picchi questa volta?
Ti stai ammorbidendo.

Perfetto per la pensione.
Posso venire con i collant bucati e tinta castoro?
Mi sembrano adatti al luogo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho finito...troppe bave sulle mie gambe:unhappy:
> 
> 
> cazzo.
> ...



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

	
	
		
		
	


	




:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

Aridaje....RICORDI MALEEEEE...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Questi un giorno scrivono una cosa,poi ne scrivono un'altra..insomma come tira il vento va la vela...il loro corpo è una bandiera...e nella testa un soave nulla!!


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto la foto?


Si. Carina [video=youtube;2zCs27JFc-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zCs27JFc-o[/video]
Ma preferisco di gran lunga questo .... Puro trash casareccio !


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però stai facendo lo gnorri sui preservativi.
> irresponsabile, te lo avevo già detto?


aspetta verifico... si, lo hai detto
se vuoi posso darti l'indirizzo per recapitarmi una sputazzata.
seriamente, ho fatto una cazzata qualche volta e sono stato un coglione. Ringrazio qualsivoglia-essere-immortale-artefice-del-nostro-destino-che-poi-pero'-ci-accusa-di-far-quel-che-cazzo-ci-pare-e-ci-fumilna che non ha avuto conseguenze


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> non volevo esporti parlando anche del tuo album...
> sei in cima alla lista perché lo meriti. Devo dire che non è facile reagire con classe alle aggressioni dei geni del male, gente capace, arguta. Ma tu, mia cara, sei imbattibile. Che donna (sospiro elegante)
> 
> PS:* porta intimo mangiabile,* grazie



fragola o lime?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> li' mi presento, ma sto al telefono fuori tutto il tempo. Poi quando escono, gli dico "era una merda"


:risata:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> c'è un piccolo contrasto tra il dire di credermi e i punti successivi, non trovi anche tu? Comunque, ti assicuro che mia moglie dice che sono un *padre bravissimo*. Per il futuro vedremo


un padre certo , e l ho scritto. 

e il tempo voglio augurarti che darà sicuramente ragione a te.

io parlo per l esperienza che ho vissuto e osservo intorno a me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

irresponsabile





exmassinfedele ha detto:


> aspetta verifico... si, lo hai detto
> se vuoi posso darti l'indirizzo per recapitarmi una sputazzata.
> seriamente, ho fatto una cazzata qualche volta e sono stato un coglione. *Ringrazio *qualsivoglia-essere-immortale-artefice-del-nostro-destino-che-poi-pero'-ci-accusa-di-far-quel-che-cazzo-ci-pare-e-ci-fumilna *che non ha avuto conseguenze*


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e certo, perchè pensa che tu non tradisca.
> Poi improvvisamente diventeresti anche un padre di merda a prescindere.
> E' ovvio no?


no.


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non li picchi questa volta?
> Ti stai ammorbidendo.
> 
> Perfetto per la pensione.
> ...


ieri mentre li malmenavo perché volevano cenare mi sono fatto male, cerco di preservarmi perché senno' a farza di picchiarli finisce che mi faccio male sul serio! 

va bene, porta anche il rexona, magari vecchio di 10 anni che mi attizza


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> davvero? minchia, devi frequentare bella gente


Una volta svolto tutti il mio compito mi dileguo. fino alla volta successiva che suscitano la mia pietà. nel tuo caso non hai smesso e quindi ti frequenterò ancora per un po'


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tebe, ma non scrivevi nel blog che hai avuto un rapporto non poco conflittuale con tuo padre?


il conflitto è altro da quello che lui mi ha sempre dato e insegnato.
Mio padre, è la persona più importante al mondo.
Un grande uomo.
Che ha fatto errori, tanti.
Anche con me.
Ma chi non li fa?
Ma quello che mi ha insegnato e dato non può essere cancellato da niente.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Gia*

Già un caso pietoso , povera moglie!e crede pure di esser spiritoso....!


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

com'era tebe, che non ci arrivavo?semplice amore per la fica?
bene.
allora , con una famiglia e tre figli ti e li t u t e li.
e non ci stanno santi né madonne


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fragola o lime?


il gusto pizzahut ai peperoni che ti avevo regalato l'hai usato? sei davvero incontenibile. che donna.
vabbe', te li ricompro, tanto oggi ho venduto il nintendo di quel fesso di mio figlio. Mi ha detto: me lo reggi che devo andare al bagno?... che cojone


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridaje....RICORDI MALEEEEE...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Questi un giorno scrivono una cosa,poi ne scrivono un'altra..insomma come tira il vento va la vela...il loro corpo è una bandiera...e nella testa un soave nulla!!


cvd


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Sante parole....perse nel vuoto!!


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una volta svolto tutti il mio compito mi dileguo. fino alla volta successiva che suscitano la mia pietà. nel tuo caso non hai smesso e quindi ti frequenterò ancora per un po'


che culo


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

E quanto brucia il sederino.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*t*



oscuro ha detto:


> Già un caso pietoso , povera moglie!e crede pure di esser spiritoso....!


Si. spiritoso per quelli che hanno un qi compreso tra 20 e 25. In pratica il livello di un primate ritardato. con tutto il rispetto per i primati


----------



## exmassinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'era tebe, che non ci arrivavo?semplice amore per la fica?
> bene.
> allora , con una famiglia e tre figli ti e li t u t e li.
> e non ci stanno santi né madonne


ma sono pentito, vale qualcosa. A proposito, tendo a leccare la fica, è pericoloso?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!A me non fanno ridere...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io sono solo un primate, però forse non capisco....non ci arrivo!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'era tebe, che non ci arrivavo?semplice amore per la fica?
> bene.
> allora , con una famiglia e tre figli ti e li t u t e li.
> e non ci stanno santi né madonne


essì. Senza fare affidamento su interventi extraterrestri.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> che culo


Beh. ii posso tornare indietri. tu personaggio penoso lo rimani


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il conflitto è altro da quello che lui mi ha sempre dato e insegnato.
> Mio padre, è la persona più importante al mondo.
> Un grande uomo.
> Che ha fatto errori, tanti.
> ...




Tebe, ma io non mi permetterei mai di mettere in dubbio la sua importanza per te.
il discorso era un altro ma non importa.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Tu sei un gran leccaculo....e l'unica cosa che lecchi e bene!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

*ottime notizie*

il bastardo is back


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> ma sono pentito, vale qualcosa. A proposito, tendo a leccare la fica, è pericoloso?


attento che si fanno il segno della croce....le maestre lo fanno ogni 15 gg..al buio,,senza preliminari..tipo su la stanella zo i bragon....e


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> aspetta verifico... si, lo hai detto
> se vuoi posso darti l'indirizzo per recapitarmi una sputazzata.
> seriamente, ho fatto una cazzata qualche volta e sono stato un coglione. Ringrazio qualsivoglia-essere-immortale-artefice-del-nostro-destino-che-poi-pero'-ci-accusa-di-far-quel-che-cazzo-ci-pare-e-ci-fumilna che non ha avuto conseguenze


ma sono certa che con i figli presenti non dimostrerai la stessa irresponsabilità


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il bastardo is back


ma quale bastardo. sei solo un ometto penoso. nel senso negativo del termine. quelli per cui provo pena sono i tuoi figli e tua moglie.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> attento che si fanno il segno della croce....le maestre lo fanno ogni 15 gg..al buio,,senza preliminari..tipo su la stanella zo i bragon....e


lmeno male che mi difendi tu, mi viene il sospetto di non essere amato


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Oggi*

Oggi abbiam avuto ancora un' altra dimostrazione di chi è che mistifica,dice bugie,si rigira le cose!!!!Buona serata !!!:up:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'era tebe, che non ci arrivavo?semplice amore per la fica?
> bene.
> allora , con una famiglia e tre figli ti e li t u t e li.
> e non ci stanno santi né madonne



Parli del preservativo?
Sono d'accordo con te e lo sai.
Ma ha fatto un errore che non ha portato conseguenze.
Per questo deve essere crocifisso  e palesato come padre che non tutela i figli?
Ok.
Opinioni

anche se sai che sono d'accordo con te sul preservativo.
Piuttosto rinuncio in mancanza


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma quale bastardo. sei solo un ometto penoso. nel senso negativo del termine. quelli per cui provo pena sono i tuoi figli e tua moglie.


pena umana. quella che si può anche intendere in maniera positiva


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma sono certa che con i figli presenti non dimostrerai la stessa irresponsabilità


ho fatto degli errori, vado forte in macchina ed in moto ad esempio. e' una cazzata, ma l'ho fatto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Lothar....

[video=youtube;-YEQ-zSIclA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YEQ-zSIclA[/video]


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Ometto penoso è riduttivo!Uomo di merda è una terminologia più adatta!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exmassinfedele ha detto:


> il gusto pizzahut ai peperoni che ti avevo regalato l'hai usato? sei davvero incontenibile. che donna.
> vabbe', te li ricompro, tanto oggi ho venduto il nintendo di quel fesso di mio figlio. Mi ha detto: me lo reggi che devo andare al bagno?... che cojone



ti prego basta.
Ho le lacrime


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti prego basta.
> Ho le lacrime


cvd


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il bastardo is back


[video=youtube;rGRwUJk8bnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGRwUJk8bnA[/video]


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Siii*

Va forte in macchina..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ci sto dentro!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ometto penoso è riduttivo!Uomo di merda è una terminologia più adatta!!


mica tanto


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cvd


non iresco proprio a capire chi sia questo non registrato. un mistero dei misteri. colui che lo impersona è un genio del male


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> attento che si fanno il segno della croce....le maestre lo fanno ogni 15 gg..al buio,,senza preliminari..tipo su la stanella zo i bragon....e


quello è il gioco della merla, gattaccio:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cvd


ciao Alex


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non iresco proprio a capire chi sia questo non registrato. un mistero dei misteri. colui che lo impersona è un genio del male


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao Alex


Ciao Tebe


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Son contento tu sia tornato....non ci credevo,ma ci speravo!Pensavo che dopo le figure di merda evitavi,ma le persone senza amor proprio tornano sempre....!Ben ritrovato!!:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> attento che si fanno il segno della croce....le maestre lo fanno ogni 15 gg..al buio,,senza preliminari..tipo su la stanella zo i bragon....e



come mai le donne che la pensano come me le devi chiamare maestre, entrando nel merito della loro vita sessuale e invece con gli uomini diversi da te usi un tono piu ridanciano e cameratesco?


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Parli del preservativo?
> Sono d'accordo con te e lo sai.
> Ma ha fatto un errore che non ha portato conseguenze.
> Per questo deve essere crocifisso e palesato come padre che non tutela i figli?
> ...


ammetto di aver sbagliato. e posso anche capire chi pensa che per questo io debba essere crocifisso. 
sono a favore del preservativo ma ho fatto degli errori


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> come mai le donne che la pensano come me le devi chiamare maestre, entrando nel merito della loro vita sessuale e invece con gli uomini diversi da te usi un tono piu ridanciano e cameratesco?


perchè è un coglione e pensa che tutti gli uomini siano come lui o che al limite posano comunque capirlo e comprenderlo?

decidi tu se togliere il punto di domanda


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ammetto di aver sbagliato. e posso anche capire chi pensa che per questo io debba essere crocifisso.
> sono a favore del preservativo ma ho fatto degli errori


come credo tutti.
Mi sembra che, per chi crede, quello perfetto l'hanno crocifisso


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ho fatto degli errori, vado forte in macchina ed in moto ad esempio. e' una cazzata, ma l'ho fatto


siamo identici....solo che io essendo il Grande Lothar ho imparato come nonprendere il tutor...dopo 5 anni..oltre all gnocca masimastro ti piace la birra???be'il calcio e'ovvio....


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siamo identici....solo che io essendo il Grande Lothar ho imparato come nonprendere il tutor...dopo 5 anni..oltre all gnocca masimastro ti piace la birra???be'il calcio e'ovvio....


temo di deluderti sul calcio...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè è un coglione e pensa che tutti gli uomini siano come lui o che al limite posano comunque capirlo e comprenderlo?
> 
> decidi tu se togliere il punto di domanda




ma alex, io spesso, e non te ne accorgi, provoco. 

la mia era una domanda retorica. so che il suo ateggiamento è profondamente maschilista, quindi non posso che sorridere delle sue risposte, sino a che non mi dimostrerà il contrario:smile:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe


 e come hai fatto?
e, buon alex, sei tu a ricoprirmi di improperi?


----------



## amen (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi viene il sospetto di non essere amato



questo probabilmente è il solo problema al quale, a modo tuo, cerchi soluzione.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> temo di deluderti sul calcio...


vabbe'nessuno e'perfetto....giovin traditore ci sono 2 o 3 maestre che rompono le palle..passami il Garand che le sistemo


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

amen ha detto:


> questo probabilmente è il solo problema al quale, a modo tuo, cerchi soluzione.


beato te


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*:*

Oscuro-"divini"= 3-0!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro-"divini"= 3-0!



a me pare che l'abbiano asfaltato stavolta


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e come hai fatto?
> e, buon alex, sei tu a ricoprirmi di improperi?


Come ho fatto cosa?
A capire che è Alex?
Forse, sai con tutti i sottoforum, non è lui


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

ammesso e non concesso che io sia Alex, l'utilità per chiamarmi per nome quale sarebbe? E' una forma di rispetto solo per me? Se è così grazie. apprezzo molto. potrei scoprire i vostri nomi e chiamarvi per nome per portarvi anche io lo stesso rispetto, vi va?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*

A me pare il contrario...ma sei divina pure tu...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vabbe'nessuno e'perfetto....giovin traditore ci sono 2 o 3 maestre che rompono le palle..passami il Garand che le sistemo


buon lothar, pur se siam bastardi, non seguiamo la via di coloro i quali giusti non sono. Chi non condivide, va difeso, così come dovremmo esserlo noi.... (scusa, devo assentarmi per rubare la merenda del numero 2)


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me pare che l'abbiano asfaltato stavolta


infatti.
E non è nemmeno la prima


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Matraini,sei la solita!!


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ammesso e non concesso che io sia Alex, l'utilità per chiamarmi per nome quale sarebbe? E' una forma di rispetto solo per me? Se è così grazie. apprezzo molto. potrei scoprire i vostri nomi e chiamarvi per nome per portarvi anche io lo stesso rispetto, vi va?


no, volevo solo appellarti. ti chiamero signor no


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Imbecille al tuo posto!


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ammesso e non concesso che io sia Alex, l'utilità per chiamarmi per nome quale sarebbe? E' una forma di rispetto solo per me? Se è così grazie. apprezzo molto. potrei scoprire i vostri nomi e chiamarvi per nome per portarvi anche io lo stesso rispetto, vi va?



va bene, hai ragione, ti chiamo Merlo.

io miciolidia


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ammesso e non concesso che io sia Alex, l'utilità per chiamarmi per nome quale sarebbe? E' una forma di rispetto solo per me? Se è così grazie. apprezzo molto. potrei scoprire i vostri nomi e chiamarvi per nome per portarvi anche io lo stesso rispetto, vi va?


se non sei alex ritiro i saluti.
Io sono tebe, tu ti sei registrato con Alex,  e non so nemmeno se è il tuo nome vero


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Almeno adesso hai preso una posizione!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e come hai fatto?
> e, buon alex, sei tu a ricoprirmi di improperi?


noi, sei tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Matraini,sei la solita!!


la solita cosa?

cazzona?
zoccola?
serpe?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> noi, sei tu


errata corrige noi= no


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*:*

Tebe sei patetica,vivi nell'irreale,sei spalleggiata da 4 scemotti,ma te ne rendi conto?


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se non sei alex ritiro i saluti.
> Io sono tebe, tu ti sei registrato con Alex, e non so nemmeno se è il tuo nome vero


tebe, luce dei miei occhi (evito di insistere, onde evitare porno-frasi, ma insomma, tu sai che ecco, vabbe') dicevo, non ti sei congratulata per il mio rientro, e che cacchio


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> va bene, hai ragione, ti chiamo Merlo.
> 
> io miciolidia


non registrato è sufficiente. grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Almeno adesso hai preso una posizione!!


sono pro-scopata tra gli umani e le fate (solo quelle del Gran Consiglio, però)


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tebe, luce dei miei occhi (evito di insistere, onde evitare porno-frasi, ma insomma, tu sai che ecco, vabbe') dicevo, non ti sei congratulata per il mio rientro, e che cacchio



scusami, ero impegnata a pulirmi la gamba dalle bave del cane.
Ora ti mando subito un mp porno dei nostri!


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> come credo tutti.
> Mi sembra che, per chi crede, quello perfetto l'hanno crocifisso


ma non stiamo parlando di un errorino. stai scherzando ?
se tu dici che piuttosto riununci significa che sai di cosa si sta parlando.non minimizzare che mi sta venendo un maxiembolo e rischio l'ictus data l'età.
virgole sparse


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non registrato è sufficiente. grazie



ve ne sono 50000


mi togli dall impiccio. non ti rispondo se ti pesa. so che gradisci.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono pro-scopata tra gli umani e le fate (solo quelle del Gran Consiglio, però)



io mi scoperei un dormiente ma ormai sono inflazionati.
I _fati _come saranno?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la solita cosa?
> 
> cazzona?
> zoccola?
> serpe?


La solita la cui presenza rende per me questo Forum un posto molto piacevole in cui stare :smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*chiara*

A me piace la coerenza adesso ho capito!:up:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> La solita la cui presenza rende per me questo Forum un posto molto piacevole in cui stare :smile:



mettiti in coda


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami, ero impegnata a pulirmi la gamba dalle bave del cane.
> Ora ti mando subito un mp porno dei nostri!


per favore avvertimi prima, l'altra volta quello in cui ti lavoravi il boa l'ha visto mio figlio. Ha 4 anni


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Oscuro caro è una sua amica poteva dirle che si rende ridicola?e dai!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io mi scoperei un dormiente ma ormai sono inflazionati.
> I _fati _come saranno?



mi sa che non promettono bene....

troppo_ fati_​scenti


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mettiti in coda


Oh, la mia è solo una sentita  affermazione di stima e simpatia non un'avance :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ve ne sono 50000
> 
> 
> mi togli dall impiccio. non ti rispondo se ti pesa. so che gradisci.


e qui ti sbagli. sbagliamo tutti. io per primo. io lo ammetto


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Preferisco non rispondere!:up:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non stiamo parlando di un errorino. stai scherzando ?
> se tu dici che piuttosto riununci significa che sai di cosa si sta parlando.non minimizzare che mi sta venendo un maxiembolo e rischio l'ictus data l'età.
> virgole sparse


ma la mia posizione è chiara è un errore enorme, sono d'accordo.
Ma, non ho l'abitudine, per mentalità, di rinvangare cose vecchie che si sono risolte in positivo.
Non servono, ma serve imparare dall'errore e Massi l'ha fatto.
Deve pagare per sempre un errore?
Ripeto.
Quello perfetto non è più tra noi.

Poi se vuoi continuare a dire che è imperdonabile e questo ha provocato un disinteressamento per il bene dei suoi figli e bla bla..ok.
Ma non è la realtà per quello che leggiamo qui.

Per me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace la coerenza adesso ho capito!:up:


Oscuro, suvvia
ho quotato anche il tuo coriandolo, davvero molto bello.

Quoto i post, le persone purtroppo non le conosco abbastanza per giudicarle:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Oh, la mia è solo una* sentita  affermazione di stima* e simpatia non un'avance :smile:



molto apprezzata, grazie


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e qui ti sbagli. sbagliamo tutti. io per primo. io lo ammetto


e intigni..eh...stile inconfondibile. 

sempre a rimestare. ok tu sei figo e ammetti. io non so che cazzo devo ammettere ma ammetto pure io cosi la finisci. ma non la finirai..è certo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*

E no cara...!!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe sei patetica,vivi nell'irreale,sei spalleggiata da 4 scemotti,ma te ne rendi conto?


almeno e'simpatica..tu sei lagnoso...perche'non sparisci???


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma la mia posizione è chiara è un errore enorme, sono d'accordo.
> Ma, non ho l'abitudine, per mentalità, di rinvangare cose vecchie che si sono risolte in positivo.
> Non servono, ma serve imparare dall'errore e Massi l'ha fatto.
> Deve pagare per sempre un errore?
> ...


se lo dici tu.in effetti capisco la noia di certi discorsi.
molto più divertente fare i cattivoni trasgressivi  dei miei stivaletti.regala all'amico tuo una bella scorta di preservativi 
vado a decolorarmi i baffetti.sera


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Forse non ti è chiaro!Assolvono massinfedele per assolvere loro stesse,non sono persone corrette son vele al vento,un giorno è a un giorno e b,loro sono sempre vittime.....!!


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> almeno e'simpatica..tu sei lagnoso...perche'non sparisci???


perchè se c'è posto per te c'è anche per lui


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Lotahr*

A che è simpatica?a soliti 4?appena provi a dirgli la verità ti fulmina....e dai!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e intigni..eh...stile inconfondibile.
> 
> sempre a rimestare. ok tu sei figo e ammetti. io non so che cazzo devo ammettere ma ammetto pure io cosi la finisci. ma non la finirai..è certo.


minchia ma che ti prende? sei tu che mi hai chiamato per nome (cosa non necessaria). stavamo parlando di altro e non di noi e TU hai messo il mio nome. e adesso che vuoi? se non vuoi che rimesti non chiamarmi per nome e se vuoi rispondermi fallo impersonalmente o come non registrato, grazie. e finiamola qui. hai iniziato e io ho finito. mi pare che adesso si possa concludere qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no cara...!!



non ho capito.
bisogna per forza schierarsi anche in uno stucchevole cazzeggio?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo dici tu.in effetti capisco la noia di certi discorsi.
> molto più divertente fare i cattivoni trasgressivi  dei miei stivaletti.regala all'amico tuo una bella scorta di preservativi
> vado a decolorarmi i baffetti.sera


Ma non è noia, non impizzicarti che poi ti bruci i baffetti con l'acqua ossigenata.

Non è una questione di essere cattivoni o trasgressivi è semplicemente imparare dagli errori.
ha fatto un errore?
Ok.
Ha imparato?
Si.
E' successo qualcosa?
No.



E quindi?
La morale è.
Ha imparato.
Non è nella natura dell'evoluzione fare errori e impegnarsi a non ripeterli?

Poi se tu per carattere sei come Mattia che riporta in vita cose successe eoni fa...ok.
Fai pure.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè se c'è posto per te c'è anche per lui


evita di fare ironia perchè quello non sono io.e poi stai lì a dire che sono io a rimestare. ti pare che io sia un uomo che possa usare la parola scemotto? uno/a che usa la parola scemotto è un/a decerebrato/a


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Chiara capisco l'amicizia,ma l'esser amici implica anche la correttezza di dire ad un amica di piantarla di rompere le palle!Cmq il discorso con te si chiude qui!Ti ho scritto quello che penso punto!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> bisogna per forza schierarsi anche in uno stucchevole cazzeggio?


che lo è diventato non appena ti sei appalesata


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Scemotto è riduttivo in ogni caso,in questo poi...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non è noia, non impizzicarti che poi ti bruci i baffetti con l'acqua ossigenata.
> 
> Non è una questione di essere cattivoni o trasgressivi è semplicemente imparare dagli errori.
> ha fatto un errore?
> ...


ma chi te lo ha detto che ha imparato? e che non sia successo qualcosa ancora non è detto
non vedi che ha il pisello arrossato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che lo è diventato non appena ti sei appalesata


mentre il tuo è un contributo d'alto spessore, in effetti

se scopi come rispondi a me non devi essere un granchè


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Parole*

Parole al vuoto......!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mentre il tuo è un contributo d'alto spessore, in effetti
> 
> se scopi come rispondi a me non devi essere un granchè


puoi dirlo forte. se scopi come ti proponi  E' sicuro che non sei un granchè


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara capisco l'amicizia,ma l'esser amici implica anche la correttezza di dire ad un amica di piantarla di rompere le palle!Cmq il discorso con te si chiude qui!Ti ho scritto quello che penso punto!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Al tuo posto imbecille!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara capisco l'amicizia,ma l'esser amici implica anche la correttezza di dire ad un amica di piantarla di rompere le palle!Cmq il discorso con te si chiude qui!Ti ho scritto quello che penso punto!!:up:


di rompere le palle a te?
da quando sei il metro di misura del rompimento di palle del forum?

considera che qualsiasi cosa le si dica, tebe ha un età in cui può decidere da sola senza ascoltare i consigli degli amici


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi te lo ha detto che ha imparato? e che non sia successo qualcosa ancora non è detto
> non vedi che ha il pisello arrossato?


ha specificato che è successo molti anni fa e ha evitato di ripetere l'errore perchè grazie a Dio non è successo niente.
Visto che non sappiamo se è la verità o meno, per forza dobbiamo fidarci.

Il periodo finestra dellAIDS non è anni, e per il resto delle malattie sessualmente trasmissibili c'è un esame del sangue, o tampone e tutto il resto.

Il pisello arrossato?
No, non me ne sono accorta.
Ora guardo meglio.












































WOW!!!!

:festa::festa::festa:fff:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>



non ce la posso fare


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al tuo posto imbecille!:rotfl:


non pisciarle sulla gamba, però perchè le potrebbe piacere


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

e concludo con la mia frase da vecchia zia col bastone puntato :
un uomo con tre figli certi errorini non se li può permettere.cretine le donne che non glielo hanno fatto mettere


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*

E tu dovresti avere l'età per tenerti fuori da certi suoi deliri di onnipotenza o no?Cmq non è mia intenzione polemizzare con te,ho capito!Ti saluto!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte. se scopi come ti proponi  E' sicuro che non sei un granchè


Perlomeno prima ti firmavi anche da non registrato, perchè non lo fai più?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non pisciarle sulla gamba, però perchè le potrebbe piacere


cazzo Ale, le virgole!
E lo so


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Vedi questo è il problema....non gli ho mai dato il mio interesse....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perlomeno prima ti firmavi anche da non registrato, perchè non lo fai più?


perchè l'ultima volta mi hanno rotto i coglioni per due giorni


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare



Figurati io.
Una rottura di coglioni sto robo attaccato che sbava senza che io lo caghi se non quando esagera con gli isnulti che dice che sono io e bla bla.
Quindi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu dovresti avere l'età per tenerti fuori da certi suoi deliri di onnipotenza o no?Cmq non è mia intenzione polemizzare con te,ho capito!Ti saluto!:up:



nemmeno io voglio polemizzare con te

ma oscuro, vediamo....
a cosa posso appellarmi?


non è che se apprezzo l'ironia di tebe lo faccio contro di te, ok?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non pisciarle sulla gamba, però perchè le potrebbe piacere


non è il mio genere


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si...sono io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che imbecille!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e concludo con la mia frase da vecchia zia col bastone puntato :
> un uomo con tre figli certi errorini non se li può permettere.*cretine le donne che non glielo hanno fatto mettere*



stra quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè l'ultima volta mi hanno rotto i coglioni per due giorni


Strano. Chissà come mai.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A che è simpatica?a soliti 4?appena provi a dirgli la verità ti fulmina....e dai!!


dai Oscu..la pianti per favore..poi lo sai..nessuno siam perfetti...ognuno abbiamo i suoi difetti....:smile::smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è il mio genere


e ce lo so che non sei lesbica


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*

A nulla!Tu per la tua strada io per la mia!Mi spiace per i motivi che sai ma pazienza!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano. Chissà come mai.


e allora che cazzo chiedi?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

e lui niente:sbatti:





Tebe ha detto:


> stra quoto


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ce lo so che non sei lesbica



Eh?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Per avergli detto la verita sei dovuto scappare per settimana,questa è una deficiente dai!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Oscu..la pianti per favore..poi lo sai..nessuno siam perfetti...ognuno abbiamo i suoi difetti....:smile::smile:


ogniuno abbiamo i suoi difetti...non ce la posso fare.....sto male


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

e per colpa sua ho pure i baffetti da sparviero:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eh?


fattelo spiegare dal tuo amichetto massi che qi di 27


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e allora che cazzo chiedi?


No, dicevo, strano che ti abbiano rotto le palle. Mah.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fattelo spiegare dal tuo amichetto massi che qi di 27


errata corrige : che ha


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, dicevo, strano che ti abbiano rotto le palle. Mah.


ok. quindi?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e allora che cazzo chiedi?


 scusa,più che altro qui la questione è cercare di distinguere e sapere con chi si parla.anche io prima stavo per appellarti con quel nome.
ti ricordo prima di tutto che era uno dei tuoi nick (come tu stesso hai ammesso)  e che fra i vari dialoghi di sole così ti chiama.
ogni tanto ti incazzi perché lo  ripetiamo . non mi sembra che ci siano problemi


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per avergli detto la verita sei dovuto scappare per settimana,questa è una deficiente dai!!:rotfl:


no Oscu...io ho abitudini diverse da voi...non venivo mica per lei..e ci mancherebbe!!!stasera mi vedi,perche'questo battibecco mi fa'sorridere,,ma magari domani non mi vedi neanche 1 sec...


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e lui niente:sbatti:



ma noooooooo!!!
Sono colpevoli entrambi!!
Madonna mia min.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok. quindi?


Quindi cosa, scusa?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per avergli detto la verita sei dovuto scappare per settimana,questa è una deficiente dai!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fattelo spiegare dal tuo amichetto massi che qi di 27


ben gentile e poco rompi.

Il solito.
Ciao


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e lui niente:sbatti:


avete ragione, che posso dire. ho fatto degli errori, e ne ho fatti anche altri. sono FALLace


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa,più che altro qui la questione è cercare di distinguere e sapere con chi si parla.anche io prima stavo per appellarti coin quel nome.
> ti ricordo prima di tutto che era uno dei tuoi nick (come tu stesso hai ammesso)  e che fra i vari dialoghi di sole così ti chiama.
> ogni tanto ti incazzi perché lo  ripetiamo . non mi sembra che ci siano problemi


minerva smettila di insultare la mia intelligenza. e siccome io non insulto la tua non sto nemmeno a spiegarti il perchè lo stai facendo tu. ti ho riconosciuto dei difetti ma lo sai che ti riconosco anche una bella intelligenza. quindi ribadisco, non trattarmi come un deficiente che sai benissimo che non lo sono.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Oscu...io ho abitudini diverse da voi...non venivo mica per lei..e ci mancherebbe!!!stasera mi vedi,perche'questo battibecco mi fa'sorridere,,ma magari domani non mi vedi neanche 1 sec...


RESTA CON NOI MICIONE TVUMDB!!!


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

chi mi fa un sunto "imparziale"???


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma noooooooo!!!
> Sono colpevoli entrambi!!
> Madonna mia min.


non è che voglio sempre stare a difendere tebe, ma anche si, comunque ella lo aveva giuà detto che sono stato una testa di minkia, anche se mi vuole bene lo stesso perché mi accetta per quel che sono


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi cosa, scusa?


quindi che vuoi? vuoi arrivare da qualche parte con questo discorso? se si esplicita cosa hai da dire o da domandare, altrimenti mollami. grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi mi fa un sunto "imparziale"???


chiedi a oscuro


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi mi fa un sunto "imparziale"???


allora, io stavo tranquillo a farmi offendere, quando tebe è arrivata ed ha voloto a tutti i costi farsi offendere lei. Ci è riuscita, e tutti a difenderla.  Tebe è cattiva dentro


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minerva smettila di insultare la mia intelligenza. e siccome io non insulto la tua non *sto nemmeno a spiegarti il perchè lo stai facendo tu*. ti ho riconosciuto dei difetti ma lo sai che ti riconosco anche una bella intelligenza. quindi ribadisco, non trattarmi come un deficiente che sai benissimo che non lo sono.


molto male perché non ci arrivo.
ma poi , scusa...ma chi sei per "attribuirmi dei difetti" sbagliati per giunta e molto.
accetto solo presuntuosa, frigida, stronza


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ben gentile e poco rompi.
> 
> Il solito.
> Ciao


il solito è il sex on the beach? sono subito da lei!


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi che vuoi? vuoi arrivare da qualche parte con questo discorso? se si esplicita cosa hai da dire o da domandare, altrimenti mollami. grazie


mi spiace questa tensione, posso aiutare? volete offendere me?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non è che voglio sempre stare a difendere tebe, ma anche si, comunque ella lo aveva giuà detto che sono stato una testa di minkia, anche se mi vuole bene lo stesso perché mi accetta per quel che sono


Lo sapevi che Minerva dorme con i mutandoni di fustagno fino ad Aprile inoltrato?


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto male perché non ci arrivo.
> ma poi , scusa...ma chi sei per "attribuirmi dei difetti" sbagliati per giunta e molto.
> accetto solo presuntuosa, frigida, stronza


a vabbe'


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto male perché non ci arrivo.
> ma poi , scusa...ma chi sei per "attribuirmi dei difetti" sbagliati per giunta e molto.
> accetto solo presuntuosa, frigida, stronza


ti ho sopravvalutato allora.quindi  rimangono solo i difetti


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sapevi che Minerva dorme con i mutandoni di fustagno fino ad Aprile inoltrato?


mi sogni così...e con i baffetti da sparviero?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti ho sopravvalutato allora.quindi  rimangono solo i difetti


:unhappy::unhappy:devo proprio andare


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi che vuoi? vuoi arrivare da qualche parte con questo discorso? se si esplicita cosa hai da dire o da domandare, altrimenti mollami. grazie


Bè ho domandato, mi hai risposto, ho commentato la tua risposta, meravigliandomene non poco (della tua risposta, ovvero del perchè non ti firmi più). Che c'è? Stai calmo.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sapevi che Minerva dorme con i mutandoni di fustagno fino ad Aprile inoltrato?


davvero? accipicchia, not bad. Comunque, mi lasci dire che quest'oggi è stata molto comprensiva col bastardo qui presente. Dura, ma comprensiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sogni così...e con i baffetti da sparviero?


Si, però sotto. I baffetti dico.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:devo proprio andare


l'uscita è vicino al cesso. non sbagliare porta che c'è lothar che sta pisciando


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora, io stavo tranquillo a farmi offendere, quando tebe è arrivata ed ha voloto a tutti i costi farsi offendere lei. Ci è riuscita, e tutti a difenderla.  *Tebe è cattiva dentro*



molto cattiva dentro.
Ma molto molto.

ho anche la guest star a tagliola


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè ho domandato, mi hai risposto, ho commentato la tua risposta, meravigliandomene non poco (della tua risposta, ovvero del perchè non ti firmi più). Che c'è? Stai calmo.


nulla. sono calmissimo, rasserenati.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> davvero? accipicchia, not bad. Comunque, mi lasci dire che quest'oggi è stata molto comprensiva col bastardo qui presente. Dura, ma comprensiva.


Dura di comprendonio dici? Eh, a volte si.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nulla. sono calmissimo, rasserenati.


Ok amico, adesso respiro anche con regolarità. Fiuuuuù!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dura di comprendonio dici? Eh, a volte si.


fino ad oggi non me n'ero accorto. ne convengo


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Mi spiace lasciare l'allegra combriccola ma devo assolutamente andare.
A tradire ovvio.
Salutatemi il cane


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok amico, adesso respiro anche con regolarità. Fiuuuuù!


meno male che sei un uomo, altrimenti avresti dovuto difenderti da molestie sessuali


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> meno male che sei un uomo, altrimenti avresti dovuto difenderti da molestie sessuali


Già lo faccio abbastanza spesso, per la verità.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già lo faccio abbastanza spesso, per la verità.


ti capisco. so esattamente cosa vuoi dire e che cosa si prova


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti capisco. so esattamente cosa vuoi dire e che cosa si prova


Come mai, amico? Le femmine ti bramano?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come mai, amico? Le femmine ti bramano?


come te no, amico?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come te no, amico?


A me si. Per quanto riguarda te non son ero sicuro perchè avevi scritto quella cosa del tipo "meno male che sei un uomo", il che lasciava supporre che o non eri un uomo, o non ti piacevano le femmine. Come ti piace la femmina, eh?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> meno male che sei un uomo, altrimenti avresti dovuto difenderti da molestie sessuali




che cazzarola c'entra....

oggi non seguo....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me si. Per quanto riguarda te non son ero sicuro perchè avevi scritto quella cosa del tipo "meno male che sei un uomo", il che lasciava supporre che o non eri un uomo, o non ti piacevano le femmine. Come ti piace la femmina, eh?


la mia si, molto


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che cazzarola c'entra....
> 
> oggi non seguo....


meglio non scrivere che si respira. a molti uomini qui dentro basta che respirino. è chiaro?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la mia si, molto


Ok, ma in generale?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'uscita è vicino al cesso. non sbagliare porta che c'è lothar che sta pisciando


grazie ma passo dalla finestra volando.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, ma in generale?


che cazzo di domanda è? se mi piace la mia, in generale possono farmi schifo le femmine?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie ma passo dalla finestra volando.


prego. farei anche io lo stesso


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che cazzo di domanda è? se mi piace la mia, in generale possono farmi schifo le femmine?


Ho capito, ti piace la tua, va bene. Ma prima della tua, come ti piacevano le donne? Le guardavi prima (anche adesso?) le donne, no? E come ti piacevano? Non è difficile, voglio dire, fedeli o meno di solito si é attratti da individui con certe caratteristiche. Che caratteristiche deve avere la femmina per piacerti? Dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ti piace la tua, va bene. Ma prima della tua, come ti piacevano le donne? Le guardavi prima (anche adesso?) le donne, no? E come ti piacevano? Non è difficile, voglio dire, fedeli o meno di solito si é attratti da individui con certe caratteristiche. Che caratteristiche deve avere la femmina per piacerti? Dai.


mai avuto un prototipo. mi piacciono le gambe


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mai avuto un prototipo. mi piacciono le gambe


Ok.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si, proprio una cretina allo stato brado...ed in malafede...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la solita cosa?
> 
> cazzona?
> zoccola?
> serpe?


di tutto un po'


----------



## XYZ (14 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parli per esperienza personale


veramente mi riferivo a te. o hai anche tu la memoria selettiva? non sei mai stato con una donna sposata?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Novembre 2012)

XYZ ha detto:


> veramente mi riferivo a te. o hai anche tu la memoria selettiva? non sei mai stato con una donna sposata?


due volte in tutta la mia vita. quelle fidanzate di quando ero molto più giovane non contano in quanto non ne ero a conoscenza e una volta saputo ho mollato. una delle due è l'ultima donna con cui sto. ho sempre detto che ci sono dei distinguo nei tradimenti. facciamo un esempio. se un uomo picchia la moglie ho sempre scritto e pensato che quel matrimonio potesse non essere rispettato. che vogliamo fare? vuoi farmi scrivere i motivi per cui queste due donne non erano per me me maritate degnamente?
li conosci tutti e due. quello di sole lo ha scritto e quello dell'altra è troppo delicato per scriverlo ma è, se possibile, peggiore di quello di sole. che altro vuoi sapere? che non ho mai tradito una donna? no, non l'ho mai fatto. ma se sei a conoscenza del contrario scrivilo pure eh?


----------



## XYZ (14 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> due volte in tutta la mia vita. quelle fidanzate di quando ero molto più giovane non contano in quanto non ne ero a conoscenza e una volta saputo ho mollato. una delle due è l'ultima donna con cui sto. ho sempre detto che ci sono dei distinguo nei tradimenti. facciamo un esempio. se un uomo picchia la moglie ho sempre scritto e pensato che quel matrimonio potesse non essere rispettato. che vogliamo fare? vuoi farmi scrivere i motivi per cui queste due donne non erano per me me maritate degnamente?
> li conosci tutti e due. quello di sole lo ha scritto e quello dell'altra è troppo delicato per scriverlo ma è, se possibile, peggiore di quello di sole. che altro vuoi sapere? che non ho mai tradito una donna? no, non l'ho mai fatto. ma se sei a conoscenza del contrario scrivilo pure eh?



Ah scusa adesso è tutto chiaro. Un altro caso di atipicità. Bene. Scusa ancora


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Novembre 2012)

XYZ ha detto:


> Ah scusa adesso è tutto chiaro. Un altro caso di atipicità. Bene. Scusa ancora


scusa un cazzo...e vaja con dios. sarebbe meglio da, ma non si può sempre avere tutto


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*terza opzione*

dall'analisi dei messaggi, mi pare che la terza opzione non sia così apprezzata dalle persone che sono contro l'infedeltà. Forse alla fine conveniamo tutti che la separazione è il male peggiore.  Continuo a meditare.

Nell'attesa, mi sono quasi deciso ad iniziare un periodo di astinenza. Mi sto preparando psicologicamente. Guardo il mio magggico secondo telefono, compagno di mille avventure, e lo vedo malinconico. Sorro gli scambi di email nel mio glorioso indirizzo email da combattimento. E' il passato che forse non ritornerà. Chissà, magari mi appresto a diventare un buon uomo, tutto sincerità e trasparenza. O forse no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dall'analisi dei messaggi, mi pare che la terza opzione non sia così apprezzata dalle persone che sono contro l'infedeltà. *Forse alla fine conveniamo tutti che la separazione è il male peggiore.*  Continuo a meditare.
> 
> Nell'attesa, mi sono quasi deciso ad iniziare un periodo di astinenza. Mi sto preparando psicologicamente. Guardo il mio magggico secondo telefono, compagno di mille avventure, e lo vedo malinconico. Sorro gli scambi di email nel mio glorioso indirizzo email da combattimento. E' il passato che forse non ritornerà. Chissà, magari mi appresto a diventare un buon uomo, tutto sincerità e trasparenza. O forse no



io no


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io no


meno male, troppa uniformità destava sospetti


----------



## Duran Duran (14 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Meglio che le equazioni le lasci ai matematici. La lingua italiana ha mille sfumature ed è un po' semplicistico dedurre come fai tu. Tu hai parlato di un mondo pieno di bastardi e io ho ripreso la tua espressione, con un po' di ironia e una faccina sorridente.
> Quindi rilassati eh.
> 
> Io ho conosciuto alcune persone che tradiscono o hanno tradito che non sono bastarde, semplicemente hanno o hanno avuto una vita matrimoniale problematica. Ma sono convinta che chi tradisce per diletto non possa essere un buon compagno. Chi inganna la persona con cui condivide figli, progetti, intimitá non è il massimo a cui una donna puó aspirare.
> ...


veramente io sono rilassatissima. A quanto ho letto in giro sei tu quella che si agita facilmente e che mette faccine sorridenti a ogni post che scrive. così è un po' difficile capire se sei davvero ironica o se ti piace mettere i sorrisetti e basta


----------



## Sole (14 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> veramente io sono rilassatissima. A quanto ho letto in giro sei tu quella che si agita facilmente e che mette faccine sorridenti a ogni post che scrive. così è un po' difficile capire se sei davvero ironica o se ti piace mettere i sorrisetti e basta


Guarda, sono più di due anni che scrivo su questo forum. E credo che chi mi ha sempre letto sa bene che non mi sono mai permessa di dire che i traditori sono dei bastardi.

Sull'agitarsi, boh. Se ci sono dei motivi per farlo mi agito, certo. La malignitá, l'invidia e la cattiveria gratuite mi fanno arrabbiare molto. Ma quando si discute su temi come questo non ho motivo di agitarmi. Ho le mie idee, ma sono anche disposta ad accogliere quelle diverse dalle mie, se sono valide. Che una scopata ogni tanto possa starci non è una filosofia che condivido. Tu la pensi diversamente, ne prendiamo atto e andiamo avanti come prima, io con la mia vita e tu con la tua. Tutto qui.

Ops, dimenticavo la faccina


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> veramente io sono rilassatissima. A quanto ho letto in giro sei tu quella che si agita facilmente e che mette faccine sorridenti a ogni post che scrive. così è un po' difficile capire se sei davvero ironica o se ti piace mettere i sorrisetti e basta


Il castello comincia a dare i primi segni di cedimento, a quanto vedo


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ahhh*

Sole si agita???:rotfl::rotfl:A sole all'epoca ho detto cose abbastanza pesanti,non si è mai scomposta è stata sempre una grandissima signora!E non solo:dopo un pò, ha avuto la GRANDISSIMA onestà intellettuale di riconoscere che avevo le mie ragioni....!Insomma ad agitarsi son ben altre persone..si agitano perchè son poco oneste....!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole si agita???:rotfl::rotfl:A sole all'epoca ho detto cose abbastanza pesanti,non si è mai scomposta è stata sempre una grandissima signora!E non solo:dopo un pò, ha avuto la GRANDISSIMA onestà intellettuale di riconoscere che avevo le mie ragioni....!Insomma ad agitarsi son ben altre persone..si agitano perchè son poco oneste....!:rotfl:



oscuro, hai ragione

c'è chi si agita e chi invece rinuncia a scrivere che ne pensa

rinuncia, conosci il significato di questa parola?
ecco, lo scrivo a te, perchè mi appari sempre più un buon custode del forum:e da come leggo ci rimarrai per molto

migliaia di volte ho rinunciato a rispondere a tono (come si meriterebbero) a quelle che tu definisci gran signore
migliaia di volte ho rinunciato a prendere posizione a tuo favore 
ieri ho rinunciato a dire la mia sui preservativi perchè mi sembrava inutile ribadire concetti già acquisiti, ad esempio

qui dentro scrivono anche persone che in certi momenti decidono di RINUNCIARE  a rispondere per non incrementare il livello di cazzate e di ipocrisie che vengono scritte

ogni volta che non mi vedrai in qualche discussione come quella di ieri...ecco...magari alla fine, dopo che avrai ribadito per l'ennesima volta la validità dei valori morali e dell'onestà intellettuale portata qui dentro da alcuni immacolati censori (citazione da Minerva), pensa che forse Chiara Matraini (e probabilmente anche molti altri utenti) ha rinunciato a scrivere in quel frangente perchè magari non ha letto (stava facendo dell'altro), ma anche perchè le sono cadute le braccia 

perchè sai, ci sono anche utenti che non hanno bisogno di venire a fare i loro percorsi mentali qui
non hanno bisogno di sentirsi fare l'applauso quotidiano qui
non hanno bisogno di consegnare al mondo la loro razione di lacrime e sangue quotidiana qui, per tornare mesi dopo a dire: quanto siete stronzi tutti voi che l'avete letta 

ultimamente questo forum è diventato difficile anche solo da leggere, sai? 
proprio perchè si sono moltiplicati ad minchiam gli immacolati censori ( immacolati qui, ovviamente)

te l'ho sempre detto: gente come me, tebe, massinfedele, lothar, mettici chi vuoi....saremo pure delle grandissime merde, e sono sempre stata la prima a dirlo
mavoi, per favore...mettetevi un pit stop, ogni tanto...giusto per godervi una birra, che non è che faccia male.

e con questo ti auguro una buona giornata


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Meglio che le equazioni le lasci ai matematici. La lingua italiana ha mille sfumature ed è un po' semplicistico dedurre come fai tu. Tu hai parlato di un mondo pieno di bastardi e io ho ripreso la tua espressione, con un po' di ironia e una faccina sorridente.
> Quindi rilassati eh.
> 
> Io ho conosciuto alcune persone che tradiscono o hanno tradito che non sono bastarde, semplicemente hanno o hanno avuto una vita matrimoniale problematica. Ma sono convinta che chi tradisce per diletto non possa essere un buon compagno. Chi inganna la persona con cui condivide figli, progetti, intimitá non è il massimo a cui una donna puó aspirare.
> ...


mi iha colpito questo concetto "chi tradisce per diletto non può essere un buon compagno". Che definisci un fatto scontato. Mentre invece chi tradisce perché ha una vita matrimoniale problematica  e tradisce può non essere bastardo.

Mi spieghi meglio, se puoi? Perché chi tradisce per diletto non può essere un buon compagno? Perché non è totalmente sincero?


----------



## milli (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi iha colpito questo concetto "chi tradisce per diletto non può essere un buon compagno". Che definisci un fatto scontato. Mentre invece chi tradisce perché ha una vita matrimoniale problematica e tradisce può non essere bastardo.
> 
> Mi spieghi meglio, se puoi? Perché chi tradisce per diletto non può essere un buon compagno? Perché non è totalmente sincero?




Perchè è *completamente* non sincero. Nasconde al partner una parte di sè, e la nasconde completamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Perchè è *completamente* non sincero. Nasconde al partner una parte di sè, e la nasconde completamente.


anche l'altro. E non credo che ci sia un traditore peggiore di un altro. Nel senso che non sono le motivazioni che un traditore si da(visto che se le da lui) che possono aggiungere o togliere peso a un tradimento. Quella che può essere peggiore o migliore è la persona nella sua interezza.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Perchè è *completamente* non sincero. Nasconde al partner una parte di sè, e la nasconde completamente.


completamente non sincero, va bene. Ma perché occorre essere sincero per amare?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche l'altro. E non credo che ci sia un traditore peggiore di un altro. Nel senso che non sono le motivazioni che un traditore si da(visto che se le da lui) che possono aggiungere o togliere peso a un tradimento. Quella che può essere peggiore o migliore è la persona nella sua interezza.


Quoto totalmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> completamente non sincero, va bene. Ma perché occorre essere sincero per amare?


Perchè due componenti fondamentali dell'amore sono il rispetto e la lealtà.


----------



## milli (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche l'altro. E non credo che ci sia un traditore peggiore di un altro. Nel senso che non sono le motivazioni che un traditore si da(visto che se le da lui) che possono aggiungere o togliere peso a un tradimento. Quella che può essere peggiore o migliore è la persona nella sua interezza.




Non volevo "assolvere" l'altra forma di tradimento. 
Però uno che sa a priori che non sarà fedele all'altro perchè non crede alla fedeltà e comunque tradire è nella sua natura, come può essere una bella persona. Soprattutto se consapevolmente nasconde questo suo modo d'essere all'altro


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Chiara non capisco questo tuo sfogo!Io custode?non ho proprio la formamentis credimi e dovresti saperlo!Io con te non ho niente e ci mancherebbe,non faccio parte di fazioni,non sono uno fedele non sono un traditore punto!Non sento il bisogno di spalleggiare minerva e sole che sono sulle mie attuali posizioni,esprimo il mio parere punto!Non faccio parte di alcuna fazione,e con minerva spesso mi scontro quindi?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Ammazza come le sono girati i coglioni alla matraini. da morire dal ridere. quando si trattati censurare eccome se si è arrogata il diritto! E mo' je girano i coglioni. per farlo bisogna poterselo permettere. inutile dire che tu puoi , CM, solo rimestare nell'ombra. Si sta scomodi col giramento di coglioni, eh? 
Saluti, baci e abbracci.
Ps: e comunque, pensa un po' te, che ormai credo che la responsabilità. fi molte cose sia da attribuire a terzi che rimestano ancora di pi più nell' ombra


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè due componenti fondamentali dell'amore sono il rispetto e la lealtà.


rispetto e lealtà. Due domande. Perché sono due componenti fondamentali dell'amore? E poi, esse sono necessariamente collegate alla sincerità?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ammazza come le sono girati i coglioni alla matraini. da morire dal ridere. quando si trattati censurare eccome se si è arrogata il diritto! E mo' je girano i coglioni. per farlo bisogna poterselo permettere. inutile dire che tu puoi , CM, solo rimestare nell'ombra. Si sta scomodi col giramento di coglioni, eh?
> Saluti, baci e abbracci.
> Ps: e comunque, pensa un po' te, che ormai credo che la responsabilità. fi molte cose sia da attribuire a terzi che rimestano ancora di pi più nell' ombra



sì alex, direi che i miei coglioni sono piuttosto amareggiati, che girati

io molte volte sto zitta proprio per i motivi che scrivi tu, mentre c'è chi perde continuamente l'occasione di "limare"
i propri interventi perchè l'ego esonda e c'è bisogno estremo dell'applauso quotidiano

non sono certo nella posizione di darti consigli, lo so bene
ma rifletti un pò su quel bisogno estremo

saluti, baci e abbracci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> rispetto e lealtà. Due domande. Perché sono due componenti fondamentali dell'amore? E poi, esse *sono necessariamente collegate alla sincerità?*


nel tuo modo di vedere la vita no, in quello di altri sì

ecco perchè non ne verremo mai a capo, non c'è un unico paradigma valido per tutti

e lo scontro è proprio su questo


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel tuo modo di vedere la vita no, in quello di altri sì
> 
> ecco perchè non ne verremo mai a capo, non c'è un unico paradigma valido per tutti
> 
> e lo scontro è proprio su questo


ma è quello che vorrei capire meglio. Il valore della sincerità. Parto da un esempio. La mia compagna invecchia, io la vedo più brutta. Io credo di non doverglielo dire, perché sarebbe una sincerità inutile e dannosa. Allora mi chiedo, come punto di partenza, non crediamo un pò tutti che ci sono delle sincerità positive e delle sincerità negative? 

Cioé, mi interessa capire se invece ci sono persone per cui la sincerità è valore assoluto, a prescindere.

In questo caso, non condividerei, perché io credo che non lo sia. Anzi, per essere precisi non credo in alcun valore vero a prescindere, tutto dipende dalle condizioni


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì alex, direi che i miei coglioni sono piuttosto amareggiati, che girati
> 
> io molte volte sto zitta proprio per i motivi che scrivi tu, mentre c'è chi perde continuamente l'occasione di "limare"
> i propri interventi perchè l'ego esonda e c'è bisogno estremo dell'applauso quotidiano
> ...


 ultimamente non ti comprendo molto perché parli sempre con qualcuno che non capisco bene chi sia.
sull'ego credo che siamo in tanti ad averlo un po' ingombrante ma perché preferisci non intervenire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> rispetto e lealtà. Due domande. Perché sono due componenti fondamentali dell'amore? E poi, esse sono necessariamente collegate alla sincerità?


non vedo come si possa essere leali se non si è sinceri. Come è impossibile(per il mio modo di vedere ovviamente) amare una persona che non si rispetta. E se rispetto una persona, la lealtà nel rapportarmi a lei è consequenziale.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì alex, direi che i miei coglioni sono piuttosto amareggiati, che girati
> 
> io molte volte sto zitta proprio per i motivi che scrivi tu, mentre c'è chi perde continuamente l'occasione di "limare"
> i propri interventi perchè l'ego esonda e c'è bisogno estremo dell'applauso quotidiano
> ...


Adesso che i tuoi sono amareggiati che dobbiamo fare?
Ma dai su. ma quale bisogno estremo. comunque io posso anche riflettere su tutto. tu proverai a riflettere sulla mia ultima frase. io ricollegherei un po' tutto e mi farei un paio di domande e forse TUTTI e dico TUTTI potremmo arrivare a capire il come e il perché. io ho gia capito e mi si è accapponata la pelle. se ti si accapponerà anche a te fammi un fischio. ma non per avere delucidazioni. perché checché se ne dica anche io so stare in silenzio quando è necessario.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Adesso ti scriveranno che si può essere sinceramente sleali...sto posto è il circo della cazzata.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Se posso dire la mia.

Credo siano in tanti che a volte si stanno a mano conserta, spesso irritati da qualcosa o qualcuno. E spesso zitti. 

Io comunque sono contento quando noto che vengo approvato, quando capisco tramite voi se quello che ho scritto possa essere giusto. 
Altrimenti che cacchio ci sto a fare qua? scrivo, non mi confronto, non litigo, non so nulla. 

Se spesso la moralità di chi si sente al di sopra, sfocia nell'esagerazione, è giusto che chi sa che nella moralità non ci vive ( per i luoghi comuni che ci stanno i italia e di cui io faccio parte) si risenta. Ma lo stesso vale al contrario.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vedo come si possa essere leali se non si è sinceri. Come è impossibile(per il mio modo di vedere ovviamente) amare una persona che non si rispetta. E se rispetto una persona, la lealtà nel rapportarmi a lei è consequenziale.


mettiamo da parte un secondo il rispetto, io sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che l'amore, come l'amicizia, si sposino col rispetto. Ho dei dubbi circa la sincerità.

Ma veniamo alla lealtà ed alla sincerità. Tu convieni con me circa i; fatto che io posso essere leale con una persona, ma non dirle una cosa che so potrebbe ferirla? O devo dire tutto in ogni caso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma è quello che vorrei capire meglio. Il valore della sincerità. Parto da un esempio.* La mia compagna invecchia, io la vedo più brutta. Io credo di non doverglielo dire, perché sarebbe una sincerità inutile e dannosa. Allora mi chiedo, come punto di partenza, non crediamo un pò tutti che ci sono delle sincerità positive e delle sincerità negative?
> *
> Cioé, mi interessa capire se invece ci sono persone per cui la sincerità è valore assoluto, a prescindere.
> 
> In questo caso, non condividerei, perché io credo che non lo sia. Anzi, per essere precisi non credo in alcun valore vero a prescindere, tutto dipende dalle condizioni


queste sono le solite questioni di lana caprina e sesso degli angeli. Perchè, ovviamente, si parla della sincerità del non mentire per la propria convenienza e del rispetto nel rapportarsi con l'altro in modo trasparente e schietto. Su... non nascondiamoci, qui dentro, dietro i fili d'erba. Non vuole essere un giudizio sulla persona che si comporta in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, ma una discussione sul comportamento in sè. Non vivo su una nuvola e non suono l'arpa io, faccio tante cose sbagliate pure io, sapendo di sbagliare ed accettando le conseguenze quando arrivano.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso dire la mia.
> 
> Credo siano in tanti che a volte si stanno a mano conserta, spesso irritati da qualcosa o qualcuno. E spesso zitti.
> 
> ...


intervengo solo per dirti che, secondo me, la prima cosa da evitare è l'offesa e l'appoggio dell'offesa. Se si parte da li', vedrai che tutte queste questioni spariranno


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> queste sono le solite questioni di lana caprina e sesso degli angeli. Perchè, ovviamente, si parla della sincerità del non mentire per la propria convenienza e del rispetto nel rapportarsi con l'altro in modo trasparente e schietto. Su... non nascondiamoci, qui dentro, dietro i fili d'erba. Non vuole essere un giudizio sulla persona che si comporta in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, ma una discussione sul comportamento in sè. Non vivo su una nuvola e non suono l'arpa io, faccio tante cose sbagliate pure io, sapendo di sbagliare ed accettando le conseguenze quando arrivano.


"non mentire per la propria convenienza". Bene. Quindi il differenziale è menitre a proprio favore o mentire a favore dell'altro? E' questo che pensi?

Davvero, non mi nascondo. Sto solo analizzando


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mettiamo da parte un secondo il rispetto, io sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che l'amore, come l'amicizia, si sposino col rispetto. Ho dei dubbi circa la sincerità.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla lealtà ed alla sincerità. Tu convieni con me circa i; fatto che io posso essere leale con una persona, ma non dirle una cosa che so potrebbe ferirla? O devo dire tutto in ogni caso?


ma piantala na' buona vorta de spara' cazzate...

te nun te sputtani perche' te ritroveresti affa' er profugo...

altro che non confessi pe' nun falla soffri'...

ah viscido, te pensi solo alli cazzi tua percio' piantala de cojonarce...


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

secondo me sappiamo tutti molto bene cosa sia la vera sincerità , senza tante distinzioni 





massinfedele ha detto:


> "non mentire per la propria convenienza". Bene. Quindi il differenziale è menitre a proprio favore o mentire a favore dell'altro? E' questo che pensi?
> 
> Davvero, non mi nascondo. Sto solo analizzando


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Tu non dovresti farla la cosa,non farla e non dirla per non ferire... mio bel professorone...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> "non mentire per la propria convenienza". Bene. Quindi il differenziale è menitre a proprio favore o mentire a favore dell'altro? E' questo che pensi?
> 
> Davvero, non mi nascondo. Sto solo analizzando


Vogliamo fare un discorso filosofico? Allora, mettiamola così: mentre mio marito mi mentiva per andare a trovare la sua amante, io, sapendo che mi stava tradendo, per non legarlo a me con sensi di colpa e di obbligo che mi fanno abbastanza ribrezzo, ho fatto finta per mesi di non sapere, in modo che lui facesse quello che si sentiva.
Ho fatto finta di credergli, ho fatto finta di non avere visto un paio di cose, ho persino omesso di dover fare un certo esame clinico.

Abbiamo mentito tutti e due, anzi forse io in quantità di bugie l'ho pure battuto alla grande. 

Tu vedi una differenza tra le due menzogne?


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vogliamo fare un discorso filosofico? Allora, mettiamola così: mentre mio marito mi mentiva per andare a trovare la sua amante, io, sapendo che mi stava tradendo, per non legarlo a me con sensi di colpa e di obbligo che mi fanno abbastanza ribrezzo, ho fatto finta per mesi di non sapere, in modo che lui facesse quello che si sentiva.
> Ho fatto finta di credergli, ho fatto finta di non avere visto un paio di cose, ho persino omesso di dover fare un certo esame clinico.
> 
> Abbiamo mentito tutti e due, anzi forse io in quantità di bugie l'ho pure battuto alla grande.
> ...


mi ricordi amoremio con la questione dell'esame.un'altra donna in gamba.
non scrive più ma credo che il suo matrimonio sia tornato in carreggiata e questa è la cosa importante


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma è quello che vorrei capire meglio. Il valore della sincerità. Parto da un esempio. La mia compagna invecchia, io la vedo più brutta. Io credo di non doverglielo dire, perché sarebbe una sincerità inutile e dannosa. Allora mi chiedo, come punto di partenza, non crediamo un pò tutti che ci sono delle sincerità positive e delle sincerità negative?


Potrebbe valere anche per lei e pure potrebbe esseti fedele ed essere innamorata lo stesso.
Se basiamo l'amore per una persone dalle apparenze fisiche non stiamo proprio parlando di amore.

e cmq c'è modo e modo di dire le cose... 



> Cioé, mi interessa capire se invece ci sono persone per cui la sincerità è valore assoluto, a prescindere.


Si lo è, almeno per me. In primis verso se stessi. 

Il discorso, secondo me, è se non dire certe cose equivale a mentire...



> In questo caso, non condividerei, perché io credo che non lo sia. Anzi, per essere precisi non credo in alcun valore vero a prescindere, tutto dipende dalle condizioni


i valori sono soggettivi... oggettivamente giusti o sbagliati che siano.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimamente non ti comprendo molto perché parli sempre con qualcuno che non capisco bene chi sia.
> sull'ego credo che siamo in tanti ad averlo un po' ingombrante ma perché preferisci non intervenire?


Emminchia minerva.....mi riconosci sempre e quando pure un ritardato capirebbe che sono io non ci arrivi? Mi stai invecchiando?


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Emminchia minerva.....mi riconosci sempre e quando pure un ritardato capirebbe che sono io non ci arrivi? Mi stai invecchiando?


certo che sto invecchiando ma mi riferivo a discorsi che vanno oltre quelli fatti con te


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vogliamo fare un discorso filosofico? Allora, mettiamola così: mentre mio marito mi mentiva per andare a trovare la sua amante, io, sapendo che mi stava tradendo, per non legarlo a me con sensi di colpa e di obbligo che mi fanno abbastanza ribrezzo, ho fatto finta per mesi di non sapere, in modo che lui facesse quello che si sentiva.
> Ho fatto finta di credergli, ho fatto finta di non avere visto un paio di cose, ho persino omesso di dover fare un certo esame clinico.
> 
> Abbiamo mentito tutti e due, anzi forse io in quantità di bugie l'ho pure battuto alla grande.
> ...


assolutamente si'. Le tue bugie erano a fin di bene. Diciamo meglio, tu, convinta di far bene, hai mentito. Con questo non hai violato l'obbligo di lealtà, perchè erano bugie a fin di bene.

Allora, facciamo un passo ulteriore. La mia domanda è se si può ipotizzare che una persona innamorata di un'altra e che sa che l'altra è innamorata di lui possa pensare, in buona fede e convintamente: io sono traditore, ma la amo e lei ama me. E' un difetto, ma se lo gestisco bene, lei non ne saptà mai nulla. Non la ferirò. Saremo felici assieme. Lei ama questo uomo qui, che per essere tale è anche infedele. Lei non lo sa, ma io sono cos'. E allora, mi chiedo, è ipotizzabile che una persona, in buona fede, decida che farlo è bene per tutti e due.

Attenzione, non sto chiedendo se ha ragione a pensarla cosi', possiamo parlarne dopo. Ma mi chieso se sia possibile che sia in buona fede


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma è quello che vorrei capire meglio. Il valore della sincerità. Parto da un esempio. La mia compagna invecchia, io la vedo più brutta. Io credo di non doverglielo dire, perché sarebbe una sincerità inutile e dannosa. Allora mi chiedo, come punto di partenza, non crediamo un pò tutti che ci sono delle sincerità positive e delle sincerità negative?
> 
> Cioé, mi interessa capire se invece ci sono persone per cui la sincerità è valore assoluto, a prescindere.
> 
> In questo caso, non condividerei, perché io credo che non lo sia. Anzi, per essere precisi non credo in alcun valore vero a prescindere, tutto dipende dalle condizioni


Traditore vuol dire che tu, io, chi tradisce, in generale viene meno proprio alla sincerità. E quindi non ci sono omissioni positive o negative, giuste o sbagliate, sono TUTTE sbagliate a prescindere. Se uno ne è consapevole è un discorso, se poi si vuol fare semantica per tentare di ripulirsi un po' la coscienza è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Potrebbe valere anche per lei e pure potrebbe esseti fedele ed essere innamorata lo stesso.
> Se basiamo l'amore per una persone dalle apparenze fisiche non stiamo proprio parlando di amore.
> 
> e cmq c'è modo e modo di dire le cose...
> ...


no, per me la sincerità non è un valore assoluto, quindi non possiamo capirci su questo


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente si'. Le tue bugie erano a fin di bene. Diciamo meglio, tu, convinta di far bene, hai mentito. Con questo non hai violato l'obbligo di lealtà, perchè erano bugie a fin di bene.
> 
> Allora, facciamo un passo ulteriore. La mia domanda è se si può ipotizzare che una persona innamorata di un'altra e che sa che l'altra è innamorata di lui possa pensare, in buona fede e convintamente: io sono traditore, ma la amo e lei ama me. E' un difetto, ma se lo gestisco bene, lei non ne saptà mai nulla. Non la ferirò. Saremo felici assieme. Lei ama questo uomo qui, che per essere tale è anche infedele. Lei non lo sa, ma io sono cos'. E allora, mi chiedo, è ipotizzabile che una persona, in buona fede, decida che farlo è bene per tutti e due.
> 
> Attenzione, non sto chiedendo se ha ragione a pensarla cosi', possiamo parlarne dopo. Ma mi chieso se sia possibile che sia in buona fede


però questo cosa importa se chi si comporta così pensa di essere dalla aprte della ragione?vuole forse anche una forma di assoluzione?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Traditore vuol dire che tu, io, chi tradisce, in generale viene meno proprio alla sincerità. E quindi non ci sono omissioni positive o negative, giuste o sbagliate, sono TUTTE sbagliate a prescindere. Se uno ne è consapevole è un discorso, se poi si vuol fare semantica per tentare di ripulirsi un po' la coscienza è un altro paio di maniche.


non condido joey ed il tuo punto di partenza non mi appartiene. Io non devo ripulirmi la coscienza perché non credo di aver fatto nulla contro coscienza. E qui la differenza tra me e chi la pensa come sembri pensarla tu. Per me l'infedeltà non è necessariamente un disvalore, proprio per nulla.

L'analisi che mi interessa è quella relativa al valore della sincerità perché potrebbe darsi che mi moglie avrebbe avuto diritto a sapere dall'inizio. E ci sto ragionando. Për ora non ondivido, ma ci sono alcuni aspetti che voglio approfondire.

Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione, ma la mia è diversa


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ricordi *amoremio* con la questione dell'esame.un'altra donna in gamba.
> non scrive più ma credo che il suo matrimonio sia tornato in carreggiata e questa è la cosa importante


Quanto manca a questo forum, accidenti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma è quello che vorrei capire meglio. Il valore della sincerità. Parto da un esempio. La mia compagna invecchia, io la vedo più brutta. Io credo di non doverglielo dire, perché sarebbe una sincerità inutile e dannosa. Allora mi chiedo, come punto di partenza, non crediamo un pò tutti che ci sono delle sincerità positive e delle sincerità negative?
> 
> Cioé, mi interessa capire *se invece ci sono persone per cui la sincerità è valore assoluto, a prescindere.*
> 
> In questo caso, non condividerei, perché io credo che non lo sia. Anzi, per essere precisi non credo in alcun valore vero a prescindere, tutto dipende dalle condizioni



ti dico quello che penso io:

tutti diamo valore assoluto a certe cose, in fasi alterne della vita
la sincerità,ad esempio, è stata un valore imprescindibile per buona parte della mia vita.

ora non lo è: perchè vivo tante situazioni (e non ti sto parlando dello specifico tradimento di mio marito) in cui l'assoluta sincerità sarebbe solo uno sfizio mio personale che potrebbe danneggiare me e persone a me vicine.

esempio: sono rappresentante di classe di mia figlia, e se ieri sera avessi sinceramente detto alle sue maestre cosa penso di loro e della loro didattica l'avrebbe solo danneggiata

ed è solo un esempio
parlando di lavoro potrei fartene altri mille

direi che sono cose di cui ci rendiamo conto quotidianamente tutti

ognuno sceglie e affronta le conseguenze di porre un valore come la sincerità al di sopra di tutto o magari a lato di altro


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però questo cosa importa se chi si comporta così pensa di essere dalla aprte della ragione?vuole forse anche una forma di assoluzione?


no minerva, come spiegavo a joey, non cerco nessuna assoluzione. Si tratta di capire se è possibile che una persona possa, come credo io, amare pur tradendo. Perché io credo di amare sinceramente. Volevo solo confrontarmi su questo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, per me la sincerità non è un valore assoluto, quindi non possiamo capirci su questo


Non l'ha ordinato il dottore :up:


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma è quello che vorrei capire meglio. *Il valore della sincerità. Parto da un esempio. La mia compagna invecchia, io la vedo più brutta. Io credo di non doverglielo dire, perché sarebbe una sincerità inutile e dannosa*. Allora mi chiedo, come punto di partenza, non crediamo un pò tutti che ci sono delle sincerità positive e delle sincerità negative?
> 
> Cioé, mi interessa capire se invece ci sono persone per cui la sincerità è valore assoluto, a prescindere.
> 
> In questo caso, non condividerei, perché io credo che non lo sia. Anzi, per essere precisi non credo in alcun valore vero a prescindere, tutto dipende dalle condizioni




l'esempio che hai fatto caro massimo non calza.....

per "sincerità come valore assoluto" non si intende certo questo, perchè è ovvio che certe cose molti di noi evitano di dirle, ma non le classificherei nemmeno bugie vere e proprie, se tu vedi la tua donna che invecchia( prima o poi invecchiamo tutti...) sarebbe poco carino in effetti dirle "sei vecchia", anche se io al suo postoti risonderei a tono che nemmeno tu sei un ragazzino, ma qui si parla di altre verità, di altro tipo di sincerità, di cose che se scoperte, se sapute cambiano la prospettiva di pensiero...perchè se dici a tua moglie che è vecchia magari si indispettisce ma poi passa, se dici a tua moglie che la tradisci e non vci vedi nulla di male, essendo lei una persona che crede nella fedeltà, ti da fuoco


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente si'. Le tue bugie erano a fin di bene. Diciamo meglio, tu, convinta di far bene, hai mentito. Con questo non hai violato l'obbligo di lealtà, perchè erano bugie a fin di bene.
> 
> Allora, facciamo un passo ulteriore. La mia domanda è se si può ipotizzare che una persona innamorata di un'altra e che sa che l'altra è innamorata di lui possa pensare, in buona fede e convintamente: io sono traditore, ma la amo e lei ama me. *E' un difetto, ma se lo gestisco bene, lei non ne saptà mai nulla. Non la ferirò. Saremo felici assieme*. *Lei ama questo uomo qui, che per essere tale è anche infedele. Lei non lo sa, ma io sono cos'*. E allora, mi chiedo, è ipotizzabile che una persona, in buona fede, decida che farlo è bene per tutti e due.
> 
> Attenzione, non sto chiedendo se ha ragione a pensarla cosi', possiamo parlarne dopo. Ma mi chieso se sia possibile che sia in buona fede


... non ci si può arrogare il diritto di decidere cosa sia il bene per l'altro partendo dalla propria convenienza, secondo me. E' solo questo il punto. E guarda che io sono assolutamente disposta a pensarti come un marito sinceramente dolce e premuroso, quando sei con lei. Il padre poi non lo metto neppure in discussione. Ma è il punto di vista che è sbagliato, nel senso proprio che, dietro tutto quel bel discorso, c'è solo la voglia di prenderti ogni occasione che si presenti, senza mai *voler* rinunciare a nulla. Come i bambini. Ma noi siamo adulti.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

vuoi sapere quindi  di se per altri è così.pare di sì perché altri prima di te lo hanno scrittoperò mi limiterei a scrivere amare...sinceramente è un avverbio che contrasta con infedeltà.questo almeno è un fatto oggettivo





massinfedele ha detto:


> no minerva, come spiegavo a joey, non cerco nessuna assoluzione. Si tratta di capire se è possibile che una persona possa, come credo io, amare pur tradendo. Perché io credo di amare sinceramente. Volevo solo confrontarmi su questo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

La questione non è nel non dire,è nel non fare!Troppo facile fare e parlare di amore....troppo!!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non condido joey ed il tuo punto di partenza non mi appartiene. Io non devo ripulirmi la coscienza perché non credo di aver fatto nulla contro coscienza. E qui la differenza tra me e chi la pensa come sembri pensarla tu. Per me l'infedeltà non è necessariamente un disvalore, proprio per nulla.
> 
> L'analisi che mi interessa è quella relativa al valore della sincerità perché potrebbe darsi che mi moglie avrebbe avuto diritto a sapere dall'inizio. E ci sto ragionando. Për ora non ondivido, ma ci sono alcuni aspetti che voglio approfondire.
> 
> Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione, ma la mia è diversa



Sarò rapido che devo andare via: no. Se tu non dici a tua moglie che è vecchia e brutta e che non la desideri più non lo fai per lei, ma per te. Perchè le conseguenze non piacerebbero a TE. Non sei un'altruista, tutt'altro. Altrimenti glielo diresti o glielo avresti detto, accettandone lo possibili conseguenze. E quindi, quando dici che la sincerità è relativa, vuol dire che lo è SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE A TUO VANTAGGIO. E quand'è così, la coscienza c'entra eccome.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dico quello che penso io:
> 
> tutti diamo valore assoluto a certe cose, in fasi alterne della vita
> la sincerità,ad esempio, è stata un valore imprescindibile per buona parte della mia vita.
> ...


condivido in pieno. Ed è proprio questo il mio punto. La sincerità va valutata caso per caso. Ora, se questo è vero è anche vero che non possiamo dire semplicemente che il traditore sbaglia perché mente, poiché la sincerità non è valore assoluto. Occorre spiegare perché. E questa analisi potrebbe riservare delle sorprese.

Ovviamente ci pensa che la sincerità sia valore assoluto, si ferma al primo punto. Ma la realtà, io credo, lo smentisce


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dico quello che penso io:
> 
> tutti diamo valore assoluto a certe cose, in fasi alterne della vita
> la sincerità,ad esempio, è stata un valore imprescindibile per buona parte della mia vita.
> ...


se permetti il tuo esempio non vale un beneamato cazzo...ahahahah

lo equiparerei all'impossibilita' di dire in faccia ad uno storpio che lo e'...

ma che cazzo c'entra con L'OBBLIGO di essere sinceri o meglio LEALI con il proprio partner?

boh?


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, hai ragione
> 
> c'è chi si agita e chi invece rinuncia a scrivere che ne pensa
> 
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no minerva, come spiegavo a joey, non cerco nessuna assoluzione. Si tratta di capire se è possibile che una persona possa, come credo io, *amare pur tradendo*. Perché io credo di amare sinceramente. Volevo solo confrontarmi su questo.



da quel che leggo qui è possibile...

si tradisce con il corpo, 
il tuo evidentemente brama essere posseduto e possederne altri, non ti accontenti, non te ne basta uno solo...
ma per la vita, per la tua quotidianità ne scegli uno.

il problema è che tua moglie non lo sa, e se lo sapesse sarebbero cazzi e non fihe stavolta

la tua coscienza chiede aiuto, non ce la fa.
sei stanco di mentire.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

ma secondo me ci prendiamo in giro perché ripeto che tutti sappiamo molto bene quando la sincerità si può tramutare in silenzio opportuno





massinfedele ha detto:


> condivido in pieno. Ed è proprio questo il mio punto.* La sincerità va valutata caso per caso*. Ora, se questo è vero è anche vero che non possiamo dire semplicemente che il traditore sbaglia perché mente, poiché la sincerità non è valore assoluto. Occorre spiegare perché. E questa analisi potrebbe riservare delle sorprese.
> 
> Ovviamente ci pensa che la sincerità sia valore assoluto, si ferma al primo punto. Ma la realtà, io credo, lo smentisce


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non l'ha ordinato il dottore :up:


haha-)


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Non volevo "assolvere" l'altra forma di tradimento.
> Però uno che sa a priori che non sarà fedele all'altro perchè non crede alla fedeltà e comunque tradire è nella sua natura*, come può essere una bella persona*. Soprattutto se consapevolmente nasconde questo suo modo d'essere all'altro


Io sono una bella persona.
Non perchè lo dico io, ma perchè le persone che mi stanno vicino me lo dimostrano ogni giorno, e non parlo solo di compagno. Come probabilmente lo dimostreranno a te.
Ti reputi una bella persona?
Credo di si.
Anche perchè gli altri immagino che te lo dicano o lo dimostrino, quindi hai anche una prova oggettiva di quello che pensi di te o come ti percepisci.
Io uguale. Anche se tradisco sono una brava persona


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


e te pareva...

ahahahahah

te sei n'artra che ha convenienza a mischiare i termini e le situazioni...

dimmi te che cazzo de legame hai con una maestra sconosciuta?...

quale fiducia riponi in lei che non vada oltre il fatto che non meni tuo figlio alla cazzo in classe o che disegni i cazzi sulla lavagna?

ahahahah

pazzesco...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non ci si può arrogare il diritto di decidere cosa sia il bene per l'altro partendo dalla propria convenienza, secondo me. E' solo questo il punto. E guarda che io sono assolutamente disposta a pensarti come un marito sinceramente dolce e premuroso, quando sei con lei. Il padre poi non lo metto neppure in discussione. Ma è il punto di vista che è sbagliato, nel senso proprio che, dietro tutto quel bel discorso, c'è solo la voglia di prenderti ogni occasione che si presenti, senza mai *voler* rinunciare a nulla. Come i bambini. Ma noi siamo adulti.


guarda, su questo possiamo anche discutere. Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, che io mi sia arrogato il diritto di decidere. 

Il mio punto, e mi pare che condividiamo, è che credo ci possano essere, ed io mi sento tale, persone che in buona fede pensano di amare la propria moglie, pur tradendo. Io non sento di aver fatto del male. 

Ecco, mi piacerebbe poter discutere del merito, senza l'assioma che l'amore dei traditori fa schifo perché mentono. E con te, mi pare, è possibile


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> da quel che leggo qui è possibile...
> 
> ....


se, possibile un par de palle...

se lo ripetono come un mantra solo per sentirsi meno zozzi...

illusi...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'esempio che hai fatto caro massimo non calza.....
> 
> per "sincerità come valore assoluto" non si intende certo questo, perchè è ovvio che certe cose molti di noi evitano di dirle, ma non le classificherei nemmeno bugie vere e proprie, se tu vedi la tua donna che invecchia( prima o poi invecchiamo tutti...) sarebbe poco carino in effetti dirle "sei vecchia", anche se io al suo postoti risonderei a tono che nemmeno tu sei un ragazzino, ma qui si parla di altre verità, di altro tipo di sincerità, di cose che se scoperte, se sapute cambiano la prospettiva di pensiero...perchè se dici a tua moglie che è vecchia magari si indispettisce ma poi passa, se dici a tua moglie che la tradisci e non vci vedi nulla di male, essendo lei una persona che crede nella fedeltà, ti da fuoco


guarda l'esempio di sbriciolata allora. Il punto è se mentire può essere in alcuni casi positivo


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda l'esempio di sbriciolata allora. Il punto è se mentire può essere in alcuni casi positivo


ma il non confessare alla propria moglie che la si e' riempita di corna nun e' una bugia terapeutica o pietosa...

fai volutamente confusione e fri claimbing miserabile...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda, su questo possiamo anche discutere. Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, che io mi sia arrogato il diritto di decidere.
> 
> Il mio punto, e mi pare che condividiamo, è che credo ci possano essere, ed io mi sento tale, persone che in buona fede pensano di amare la propria moglie, pur tradendo.* Io non sento di aver fatto del male.
> 
> *Ecco, mi piacerebbe poter discutere del merito, senza l'assioma che l'amore dei traditori fa schifo perché mentono. E con te, mi pare, è possibile



ti credo.
tu non le fai del male.
fino a quando lei non viene a sapere, tu del male non le fai.

ti ripeto, il tuo cuore appartiene a lei e non hai dubbi, usufruisci del corpo di altre perc una serie di motivi che non occorre elencare...
le nostre azioni fino a quando solo sono solo nostre non fanno amle alcuno, ma quando si ripercuotono sugli altri?

il male lei lo sentirà se venisse a sapere e a nulla serviranno le tue parole.
credo sia normale.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarò rapido che devo andare via: no. Se tu non dici a tua moglie che è vecchia e brutta e che non la desideri più non lo fai per lei, ma per te. Perchè le conseguenze non piacerebbero a TE. Non sei un'altruista, tutt'altro. Altrimenti glielo diresti o glielo avresti detto, accettandone lo possibili conseguenze. E quindi, quando dici che la sincerità è relativa, vuol dire che lo è SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE A TUO VANTAGGIO. E quand'è così, la coscienza c'entra eccome.


quindi la menzogna è ammessa se è a fin di bene, la pensi anche tu cosi'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda, su questo possiamo anche discutere. Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, che io mi sia arrogato il diritto di decidere.
> 
> Il mio punto, e mi pare che condividiamo, è che credo ci possano essere, ed io mi sento tale, persone che in buona fede pensano di amare la propria moglie, pur tradendo. *Io non sento di aver fatto del male*.
> 
> Ecco, mi piacerebbe poter discutere del merito, senza l'assioma che l'amore dei traditori fa schifo perché mentono. E con te, mi pare, è possibile


Nonostante tutto, penso che ci siano cose ben peggiori di un tradimento, in un matrimonio. Ovviamente, in una cosa così soggettiva come la visione di ciò che è amore, i punti di vista possono essere infiniti. Io non posso dire che tu non ami... posso dire che con la tua idea di amore, io non mi sentirei amata. 
Poi ... sai... quando facciamo del male a qualcuno, non siamo mai noi a sentire il dolore


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no minerva, come spiegavo a joey, non cerco nessuna assoluzione. Si tratta di capire se è possibile che una persona possa, come credo io, amare pur tradendo. Perché io credo di amare sinceramente. Volevo solo confrontarmi su questo.


Io alla tua domanda rispondo si.
Ma non conto.
Sono diversamente fedele.

Credo sia un punto  su cui non si verrà mai capo, noi diciamo si e loro dicono no, assolutamente no.
Ma perchè seguono quello che sono, sentono e vivono, esattamente come noi e difendono ciò in cui credono.
Anche qui, proprio come noi.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Novembre 2012)

Voi offendete il cervello delle persone che dite di amare, arrogandovi il potere di decidere cos'è meglio per loro.

Voi li trattate come decerebrati e vostri succubi, lasciateli liberi.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quindi la menzogna è ammessa se è a fin di bene, la pensi anche tu cosi'?


ao' ciccio, la bugia pietosa tipo non dire ad uno sciancato che lo e' o negare a tua moglie che sia na' palla unica de cellulite...ahahahahah...non ha niente a che vedere con l'essere o meno sinceri o tanto piu' leali...

te percio' sei scorretto/sleale perche' a sua insaputa la pugnali alle spalle e no' perche' taci sulla sua cellulite, per es....

e mo' basta co' te perche' dopo un po' a ragiona' coi coglioni me stufo...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti credo.
> tu non le fai del male.
> fino a quando lei non viene a sapere, tu del male non le fai.
> 
> ...


concordo con te in pieno.

Il mio punto era capire se chi pensa che un traditore non possa amare lo pensa solo perché amore= sincerità, cioé la sincerità è un valore assoluto ed in sua assenza non ci può essere amore. In tal caso, io non condivido e capisco perchè la pensiamo diversamente.

Invece, chi, come me, crede al valore relativo della sincerità, per pensare che io "faccio finta di amare" deve avere altre ragioni, cioé dimostare che io mento per fare del male. Perché la menzogna è male se si mente per fare del male. E' solo questo. E questo per capire se magari io penso di amare e non amo.

Vedi, io sono molto colpito dall'esperienza dei traditi che leggo qui, dalle loro sofferenze. E sai perché? Proprio perché amo mia moglie. E capire mi aiuta.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> concordo con te in pieno.
> 
> Il mio punto era capire se chi pensa che un traditore non possa amare lo pensa solo perché amore= sincerità, cioé la sincerità è un valore assoluto ed in sua assenza non ci può essere amore. In tal caso, io non condivido e capisco perchè la pensiamo diversamente.
> 
> ...


*




*con te però è come sparare alla croce rossa.....



di solito chi tradisce in modo "diverso" non ha scrupoli.
se ne hai così tanti
smetti....


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e te pareva...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



la stessa che hai tu con quell'alcolizzato di marx.
L'hai conosciuto?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Demoralizio*

Si,in effetti è come dici tu,infondo non prendono solo in giro le persone che dicono di amare ma anche loro stessi!!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la stessa che hai tu con quell'alcolizzato di marx.
> L'hai conosciuto?



Tebella...salviamo Massimone perche'ha troppi scrupoli....se si pente rimaniamo soli...


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, per me la sincerità *non è un valore assoluto*, quindi non possiamo capirci su questo


ok...quali sono i tuoi valore? cosi forse proviamo a capirci...


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Voi offendete il cervello delle persone che dite di amare, *arrogandovi il potere di decidere cos'è meglio per loro.
> 
> *Voi li trattate come decerebrati e vostri succubi, lasciateli liberi.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Traditore vuol dire che tu, io, chi tradisce, in generale viene meno proprio alla sincerità. E quindi non ci sono omissioni positive o negative, giuste o sbagliate, sono TUTTE sbagliate a prescindere. Se uno ne è consapevole è un discorso, se poi si vuol fare semantica per tentare di ripulirsi un po' la coscienza è un altro paio di maniche.



:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

I valori di massinfedele??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Valori sperimentali!


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la stessa che hai tu con quell'alcolizzato di marx.
> L'hai conosciuto?


pure tu vedo che nun scherzi

..stai gia' pasteggiando?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non condido joey ed il tuo punto di partenza non mi appartiene. Io non devo ripulirmi la coscienza perché non credo di aver fatto nulla contro coscienza. E qui la differenza tra me e chi la pensa come sembri pensarla tu. Per me l'infedeltà non è necessariamente un disvalore, proprio per nulla.





massinfedele ha detto:


> L'analisi che mi interessa è quella relativa al valore della sincerità perché potrebbe darsi che mi moglie avrebbe avuto diritto a sapere dall'inizio. E ci sto ragionando. Për ora non ondivido, ma ci sono alcuni aspetti che voglio approfondire.
> 
> Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione, ma la mia è diversa



Se le persone che ti circondano, non sanno come la pensi tu, non credi che la coscienza non sia tanto pulita? Altrimenti le informeresti, no ? 

Ricordati che non sto polemizzando, ma solo discutendo.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I valori di massinfedele??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Valori sperimentali!



sto andando per esclusione...quindi volevo capire...

ricapitolando:

fedeltà = no valore
sincerità = no valore


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...quali sono i tuoi valore? cosi forse proviamo a capirci...


ci sono tanti valori. Un valore, che applico nella vita di coppia, è fare di tutto per rendere felice mia moglie, o non farla soffrire. Venirle incontro quando ha un'esigenza, capirla quando ha bisogno. Il valore di fondo è non far soffrire insomma. Questo è uno, ma ovviamente ve ne sono altri.


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebella...salviamo Massimone perche'ha troppi scrupoli....se si pente rimaniamo soli...



ci penso io con il mio flapflap e le microtette a ricondurlo sulla retta via







:unhappy:
ormai siamo al paradosso


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Massinfedele a me tu sembri molto onesto con te stesso.
Ti manca solo quel passaggio in cui ti dici: bon me ne frego di nascondermi dietro ad un dito, e mi spaccio per quel che sono: un donnaiolo impenitente.
Messa su quella candida veste lì tutto ti apparirà più chiaro.

L'importante nella vita è non apparire agli altri come dei sepolcri imbiancati.
No?

La sincerità per me è molto opinabile se non con la verità.

Infatti io posso essere sincero e dire che l'utente x è na cagna.
Ma lei non diventerà mai cagna per tutti.
Perchè ci sarà sempre chi sinceramente le vede non cagna.

Ecco perchè la sincerità altrui intimorisce, no?

Sempre la solita questione, siamo portati a credere che quello che noi sinceramente vediamo come verità sia la verità assoluta. Il prezzo da pagare è sempre quello: cascare rovinosamente in un'ideologia.

Per cui è difficile a dire si o no a chi ci domanda: mi hai tradito?

Ma è molto facile rispondere con un si o un no con chi ci chiede...ma tu hai mai scopato con altre?


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci sono tanti valori. Un valore, che applico nella vita di coppia, è fare di tutto per rendere felice mia moglie, o non farla soffrire. Venirle incontro quando ha un'esigenza, capirla quando ha bisogno. Il *valore di fondo è non far soffrire insomma*. Questo è uno, ma ovviamente ve ne sono altri.


se ti dovesse beccare questo valore verrebbe meno...lo sai vero?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se le persone che ti circondano, non sanno come la pensi tu, non credi che la coscienza non sia tanto pulita? Altrimenti le informeresti, no ?
> 
> Ricordati che non sto polemizzando, ma solo discutendo.




lo so che non stai polemizzando, ti ho capito claudio.

ti faccio un esempio diverso. Se io fossi malato non lo direi, per non farli soffrire, ma la coscienza la avrei pulita. Non pensi che per avere la coscienza sporca devi pensare di far del male?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ti ha risposto,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non far soffrire la moglie!Quindi per non farla soffrire pensa bene di tradirla e in alcuni casi senza precauzioni,dove cazzo è stermy dove...ma si può leggere una cosa del genere?Ma si può?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sto andando per esclusione...quindi volevo capire...
> 
> ricapitolando:
> 
> ...


giusto per chiarire, fedeltà e sincerità non sono valori assoluti per me. Ma vabbe'


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pure tu vedo che nun scherzi
> 
> ..stai gia' pasteggiando?
> 
> ahahahahahah



astemia totale mi spiace.
Non ho nemmeno quella scusante.
marx si.
Quindi gli si perdona anche il fatto di essersi fatto mantenere dalla moglie.
E di tradirla ovvio.
Quando si risvegliava dalle sbornie poi era tutto dimenticato.

Io mi ispiro più a Shakespeare che si fumava Maria.
Ho un animo grazioso


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Voi offendete il cervello delle persone che dite di amare, arrogandovi il potere di decidere cos'è meglio per loro.
> 
> Voi li trattate come decerebrati e vostri succubi, lasciateli liberi.


pensi che sarebbero più felici? Non pensi che sei tu a decidere per loro?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I valori di massinfedele??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Valori sperimentali!


I valori non sono una cosa che esiste in natura.
Fanno parte di una cosa in cui una comunità di individui decide di crederci.

Allora per i servitori dello Stato...la fedeltà alle istituzioni è un valore.
Per un terrorista il valore è distruggere lo Stato: il nemico.

Bisogna sempre cercare di capire i valori di una persona.

Esempio: il mio valore è arricchirmi di denaro con ogni mezzo a mia disposizione.
Detto ciò tu sai che agirò senza scrupoli secondo questa mia convinzione.

Per alcuni la corruzione è un valore no?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Leggevo massi e Sbri, e sulla questione dove sbri diceva che, io sapevo che mio marito mi tradiva etc etc. 

Su questa frase ho riflettuto e mi dicevo, ci sono momenti in cui tutto trascende, e quando non si è liberi di poter ragionare normalmente, si può dire ho mentito non ho mentito? 

E' nel futuro, quando riesci ad essere sereno che determinati errori assumo la loro rilevante importanza. Maturazione? vita che ci pone degli ostacoli ai quali non siamo pronti inizialmente? Altro?

Siamo esseri umani, ma sappiamo bene che la sincerità in tutto, ripaga sempre. 

Se poi dobbiamo uscire dal seminato, e vivere per comodità propria e falsamente per comodità altrui, sono stili di vita attualmente discutibili.


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci sono tanti valori. Un valore, che applico nella vita di coppia, è fare di tutto per rendere felice mia moglie, o non farla soffrire. Venirle incontro quando ha un'esigenza, capirla quando ha bisogno. Il valore di fondo è non far soffrire insomma. Questo è uno, ma ovviamente ve ne sono altri.



siamo stati separati alla nascita?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]con te però è come sparare alla croce rossa.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in che senso?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo so che non stai polemizzando, ti ho capito claudio.
> 
> ti faccio un esempio diverso. Se io fossi malato non lo direi, per non farli soffrire, ma la coscienza la avrei pulita. Non pensi che per avere la coscienza sporca devi pensare di far del male?



Porca paletta!! ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto, :smile: riesci a rileggerti con i miei occhi? hai scritto una cosa bellissima. Questo va in contrasto con il significato che tu mi stai scrivendo per farmi capire.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> siamo stati separati alla nascita?


magari, io la tua classe me la sogno


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci sono tanti valori. Un valore, che applico nella vita di coppia, è fare di tutto per rendere felice mia moglie, o non farla soffrire. Venirle incontro quando ha un'esigenza, capirla quando ha bisogno. Il *valore di fondo è non far soffrire insomma*. Questo è uno, ma ovviamente ve ne sono altri.


Quella si chiama anestesia. Che, nel caso ci sia un problema doloroso di qualsiasi genere, serve a tacitare il dolore ma non risolve il problema.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Massinfedele a me tu sembri molto onesto con te stesso.
> Ti manca solo quel passaggio in cui ti dici: bon me ne frego di nascondermi dietro ad un dito, e mi spaccio per quel che sono: un donnaiolo impenitente.
> Messa su quella candida veste lì tutto ti apparirà più chiaro.
> 
> ...


ma io ho mai negato di esserlo. Il problema è che su questa base mi si è detto "tu non ami veramente tua moglie". Normalmente scrollo le spalle a questi commenti. Mi sono stati argumentati ed allora ho voluto capire. Chi dice "è cosi' perché è cosi", e ve ne sono, mi lascia indifferente. Chi mi porta ragioni, io le analizzo, perché potrebbero avere un punto. Capita nella vita di sbagliare? E se invece di fare del bene  amia moglie, come credo, le facessi del male? Sarebbe importante capirlo, anche su un forum o in metropolitana


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> astemia totale mi spiace.
> Non ho nemmeno quella scusante.
> marx si.
> Quindi gli si perdona anche il fatto di essersi fatto mantenere dalla moglie.
> ...


vedo che ne sai parecchio su Marx...ahahahahah

ne avessi azzeccata una...

ahahahahah

comunque te consiglio d'usa' un colluttorio prima' de posta' merda...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> pensi che sarebbero più felici? Non pensi che sei tu a decidere per loro?


rasentiamo l'inverosimile....


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Allora secondo il tuo assunto non esisterebbero valori positivi e valori negativi no?Hai mai conosciuto persone prive di valori,dominate solo dai propri istinti e dalla propria convenienza?Massinfedele è uno di questi,però è alla continua ricerca di un alibi per la sua miniuscola coscienza!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Mi*

Mi chiedo se ha senso continuare una conversazione sterile con persone che non HANNO VOLONTà alcuna, di guardare in faccia la realtà!!!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca paletta!! ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto, :smile: riesci a rileggerti con i miei occhi? hai scritto una cosa bellissima. Questo va in contrasto con il significato che tu mi stai scrivendo per farmi capire.


hehe, ti capisco, credo. Ma in realtà il punto che ci divide è che io non credo che tradire sia male. Io le nascondo qualcosa di assolutamente normale che farle sapere le farebbe del male. E lo nascondo perché lei non accetta l'infedeltà, sbagliando. Capisci il mio punto, per me sbaglia lei e non io. Io la difendo mentendole.

Qui arriva chi mi dice "come ti permetti di decidere per lei"? Ed io li ascolto, per capire se per caso hanno ragione


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I valori non sono una cosa che esiste in natura.
> Fanno parte di una cosa in cui una comunità di individui decide di crederci.
> 
> Allora per i servitori dello Stato...la fedeltà alle istituzioni è un valore.
> ...


mancava in effetti un tuo intervento per dimostrare l'inutilita' a parla' di certe robe con i coglioni sopraffini...

se perde solo tempo...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quella si chiama anestesia. Che, nel caso ci sia un problema doloroso di qualsiasi genere, serve a tacitare il dolore ma non risolve il problema.



perché dici cosi'?


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché dici cosi'?


'bonanotte...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se ti dovesse beccare questo valore verrebbe meno...lo sai vero?



si, ma non è successo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*MA*

Allora:se io penso che tradire sia bene e mia moglie pensa che tradire sia male le cose sono tre non tradisco perchè tradendola provocherei un dolore,o dichiaro a mia moglie il mio pensiero lasciandola libera di scegliere se stare ancora con me,o la lascio lasciando libera la mia natura e lasciando libera la natura di mia moglie!Il resto son comportamenti di gente squallida...!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io ho mai negato di esserlo. Il problema è che su questa base mi si è detto "tu non ami veramente tua moglie". Normalmente scrollo le spalle a questi commenti. Mi sono stati argumentati ed allora ho voluto capire. Chi dice "è cosi' perché è cosi", e ve ne sono, mi lascia indifferente. Chi mi porta ragioni, io le analizzo, perché potrebbero avere un punto. Capita nella vita di sbagliare? E se invece di fare del bene  amia moglie, come credo, le facessi del male? Sarebbe importante capirlo, anche su un forum o in metropolitana


Appunto.
E ti fai intimorire da questo luogo comune.
Da questo assoluto dogma di tradi: Se tradisci dunque non ami.
Peggio aristotelismo non esiste.
Ma ognuno è libero di credere vero quello che pare a lui.
E appunto sono d'accordo con Marina, quando vedo leggere cose da chi non ha mai provato.

E chi può dire se una cosa è il male o il bene in assoluto?

Esempio.
Sei un militare.
Ti mandano in guerra a salvare la patria.
Torni decorato come eroe no?
Ma poi non sei più lo stesso per il resto dei tuoi giorni, schiacciato dall'esperienza di aver ucciso.
E molti militari sono tornati così.

Ma lo Stato dice che hanno fatto il bene.

Allora diremo che qualsiasi sistema che hai usato per non far stare male o in pensiero tua moglie è un bene.

Omettere la verità non è mentire.

Altro esempio.
Mia moglie mi chiede:
Hai mai ciulato con altre?
Rispondo SI.
Lei mi chiede con chi?
Rispondo non te lo dico.

Sono stato sincero.
NO?

Diverso se mia moglie inveisce...
Hai sempre scopato con altre di nascosto da me, adesso mi dici con chi e quando.

Capisci che lì il terreno si impantana.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, ti capisco, credo. Ma in realtà il punto che ci divide è che io non credo che tradire sia male. Io le nascondo qualcosa di assolutamente normale che farle sapere le farebbe del male. E lo nascondo perché lei non accetta l'infedeltà, sbagliando. Capisci il mio punto, per me sbaglia lei e non io. Io la difendo mentendole.
> 
> Qui arriva chi mi dice "come ti permetti di decidere per lei"? Ed io li ascolto, per capire se per caso hanno ragione



Si, adesso capisco meglio. Ma credo non troverai una risposta a cui potrai dar fede. Perchè? perchè presumendo che tu abbia ragione, e condividendo il tuo punto di vista, chi ti dice che prima o poi tua moglie non verrà a sapere tutto. A questo punto io mi porrei delle domande, lascio mia moglie? le dico tutto? continuo così e quello che accadrà in futuro mi prendo? 

Non credi che difficilmente tua moglie non verrà a saperlo prima poi? Diciamo che è l'ipotesi a parere mio più probabile, è che tua moglie prima o poi verrà a saperlo;  se così fosse, non le arrecheresti molto più dolore?


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vedo che ne sai parecchio su Marx...ahahahahah
> 
> ne avessi azzeccata una...
> 
> ...



sono palesemente ignorante.

Che dramma.
Tornerò a studiare la storia del comunismo


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggevo massi e Sbri, e sulla questione dove sbri diceva che, io sapevo che mio marito mi tradiva etc etc.
> 
> Su questa frase ho riflettuto e mi dicevo, ci sono momenti in cui tutto trascende, e quando non si è liberi di poter ragionare normalmente, si può dire ho mentito non ho mentito?
> 
> ...


come già scritto, ripetto chi la pensa cosi', ma non condivido. Rispetto anche chi crede in Dio, ma io non ci credo. Io non credo alle verità assolute. La sincerità può essere buona o cattiva, come tutto del resto. Si tratta di capire le ragioni. E se qualcuno mi spiega perché tradire e nascondere i tradimenti è male, io mageri condivido.

Ma chi mi dice "è ovvio", non mi convince. Io non tento di convincere lui o lei. Come non rispondo a chi offende. Liberi di andarsene, non è un obbligo parlare con me


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si, ma non è successo.



però potrebbe.. e questo dimostra che anche questo per te non è un valore assoluto! perchè se lo fosse non la tradiresti col rischio di poterla ferire


----------



## demoralizio (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, ti capisco, credo. Ma in realtà il punto che ci divide è che io non credo che tradire sia male. Io le nascondo qualcosa di assolutamente normale che farle sapere le farebbe del male. E lo nascondo perché lei non accetta l'infedeltà, sbagliando. Capisci il mio punto, per me sbaglia lei e non io. Io la difendo mentendole.
> 
> Qui arriva chi mi dice "come ti permetti di decidere per lei"? Ed io li ascolto, per capire se per caso hanno ragione


Massi, trovo la tua umiltà dissonante da come vedo io un traditore seriale, e questo mi fa riflettere.
Mi viene da pensare che tu ami davvero a modo tuo tua moglie.
Mi viene da pensare che tu la proteggi.
Mi viene da pensare che tu non la vuoi far soffrire.

Proprio come si fa con un figlio, lo sai vero che tua moglie non è un figlio, che tu non sei tenuto a stare con lei COME LEI NON E' TENUTA A STARE CON TE!
Tu la proteggi da te stesso, come un genitore violento che chiude in camera a chiave il figlio per non menarlo.

Bella merda (la situazione, non te).


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora secondo il tuo assunto non esisterebbero valori positivi e valori negativi no?Hai mai conosciuto persone prive di valori,dominate solo dai propri istinti e dalla propria convenienza?Massinfedele è uno di questi,però è alla continua ricerca di un alibi per la sua miniuscola coscienza!!


Non esistono valori assoluti.
Sta scritto non uccidere.
Ma in guerra se uccidi il nemico sei eroe.

No mai conosciuto persone prive di valori.
Ma molte dotate di questo valore: Sempre e ovunque fotti chiunque.

Che gli individui si muovano esclusivamente per il tornaconto personale è ampiamente dimostrato dal disastro di tutti i regimi comunisti.

Non mi pare che Massin cerchi alibi, ma che abbia solo condiviso con noi la sua esperienza.

Tu hai sempre bisogno solo di bersagli.
Sembri essere sempre al poligono di tiro, a sparare su sagome di legno.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono palesemente ignorante.
> 
> Che dramma.
> Tornerò a studiare la storia del comunismo


azz...addirittura la storia del comunismo?...ahahahah

perche' vuoi sottrarre tempo prezioso al tuo magnager?

s'e' inceppato definitivamente?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

:rotfl::rotfl:Esempi del cazzo!Il militare mette nel conto che....capito la differenza vero?Il militare sa cosa può succedere.....!L'esempio sarebbe più calzante se lo stato mandasse in guerra un impiegato delle poste a cui aveva promesso  di aprire solo raccomandate e lettere...!Guarda è interessante osservarvi a scrivere cazzate che non hanno una logica,son solo parole sconnesse,scollate dalla realtà,a servizio dei vostri interessi,fate tenerezza!!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, adesso capisco meglio. Ma credo non troverai una risposta a cui potrai dar fede. Perchè? perchè presumendo che tu abbia ragione, e condividendo il tuo punto di vista, chi ti dice che prima o poi tua moglie non verrà a sapere tutto. A questo punto io mi porrei delle domande, lascio mia moglie? le dico tutto? continuo così e quello che accadrà in futuro mi prendo?
> 
> Non credi che difficilmente tua moglie non verrà a saperlo prima poi? Diciamo che è l'ipotesi a parere mio più probabile, è che tua moglie prima o poi verrà a saperlo; se così fosse, non le arrecheresti molto più dolore?


claudio, benissimo. Lo vedi che torniamo da dove ho iniziato io? Se sia opportuno smettere, lasciarla etc. Se siamo su questo punto, nulla questio. Il mio confronto era con coloro i quali, e basta leggere alcuni messaggi, dicono che io non posso amare perché tradisco. A me interessa capire se hanno argomenti altri dal dire "mentire è male'. Perché per me quello non è un argomento valido.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Esempi del cazzo!Il militare mette nel conto che....capito la differenza vero?Il militare sa cosa può succedere.....!L'esempio sarebbe più calzante se lo stato mandasse in guerra un impiegato delle poste a cui aveva promesso  di aprire solo raccomandate e lettere...!Guarda è interessante osservarvi a scrivere cazzate che non hanno una logica,son solo parole sconnesse,scollate dalla realtà,a servizio dei vostri interessi,fate tenerezza!!


Tutti i cittadini reclutati nel 1940 erano militari di professione?
O persone mandate allo sbando?
A cui non fregava niente di sparare?
Mossi solo da questa verità e valore...
O vai al fronte o questo è il muro?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Demoralizio*

In situazioni di merda si trova gente di merda....!!


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In situazioni di merda si trova gente di merda....!!


e che hanno anche l'ardire di dare dell'alcolizzato ad uno dei massimi pensatori della storia...

purtroppo, loro da perfetti astemi invece sono e restano solo delle cacchette di mosca su un monitor....

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E ti fai intimorire da questo luogo comune.
> Da questo assoluto dogma di tradi: Se tradisci dunque non ami.
> Peggio aristotelismo non esiste.
> ...


conte, io la penso esattamente come te. Ma vorrei capire le ragioni che spingono gli altri a pensarla diveramente. Come dicevo, se è solo perché la sincerità è bene e la menzogna è male, mi metto tranquillo. Ma se c'è dell'altro, che io magari non vedo. Se davvero mia moglie, per alcune ragioni che io non vedo, avrebbe interesse a sapere, ed io me ne convincessi, io agirei di conseguenza. Capisci, si tratta solo di capire le ragioni.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma che c'entra erano tempI di guerra...ma dai ,fai un discorso seriO su!!Io non ho bisogno di bersagli,i miei bersagli son la veicolazione di certe assurdità...!In questo ammiro lothar:tradisce consapevole di fare una cosa sbagliata punto!Ma perchè dobbiamo sorbirci certe panzane?perchè devo leggere che uno non vuole far soffrire la moglie e poi la tradisce..!Io non voglio far soffrire la mia donna quindi mi drogo di nascosto così' lei sta bene?MA QUANTI CAZZO DI ANNI AVETE???


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e che hanno anche l'ardire di *dare dell'alcolizzato ad uno dei massimi pensatori della storia...*
> 
> purtroppo, loro da perfetti astemi invece sono e restano solo delle cacchette di mosca su un monitor....
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


OT Scusami, non trovo il riferimento: chi si riferiva a chi? Grazie


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> claudio, benissimo. Lo vedi che torniamo da dove ho iniziato io? Se sia opportuno smettere, lasciarla etc. Se siamo su questo punto, nulla questio. Il mio confronto era con coloro i quali, e basta leggere alcuni messaggi, dicono che io non posso amare perché tradisco. A me interessa capire se hanno argomenti altri dal dire "mentire è male'. Perché per me quello non è un argomento valido.


tu con chi vorresti essere sposato, massinfedele? con chi la pensa come te o con chi crede con passione ai valori di un amore che non sa mentire?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però potrebbe.. e questo dimostra che anche questo per te non è un valore assoluto! perchè se lo fosse non la tradiresti col rischio di poterla ferire


punto interessante, che merita replica. Potrebbe non è essere. Accettare dei rischi non vuol dire compiere delle azioni. Io accetto dei rischi, che io controllo, perché credo che cio' che faccio non sia male e che i rischi vadano accettati. In base al tuo assioma, non dovrei fare molte cose, per il rischio di farle del male. Il punto è che io faccio una cosa che credo giusta e fino ad ora non le ho fatto del male. Il rischio lo controllo io.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu con chi vorresti essere sposato, massinfedele? con chi la pensa come te o chi crede con passione ai valori di un amore che non sa mentire?


quando mi sono sposato, non pensavo che fosse una domanda rilevante. Oggi, vorrei essere sposato con chi la pensa come me. Il rischio di essere beccato e di farla soffrire mi pesa. Vorrei non averlo preso. Non perché credo sia ingiusto il mio comportamento, ma perché è un rischio che pesa e che mi spinge a verificare se essere fedele, che è contro i miei principi. Magari da domani saro' fedele, ma non perché credo alla fedeltà, ma solo per il rischio di essere beccato. Più il fatto che temo di diventare un vecchiardo bavoso, ma quest è un'altra storia


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> punto interessante, che merita replica. Potrebbe non è essere. Accettare dei rischi non vuol dire compiere delle azioni. Io accetto dei rischi, che io controllo, perché credo che cio' che faccio non sia male e che i rischi vadano accettati. In base al tuo assioma, non dovrei fare molte cose, per il rischio di farle del male. Il punto è che io faccio una cosa che credo giusta e fino ad ora non le ho fatto del male. *Il rischio lo controllo io*.


...ma se ne perdi il controllo le conseguenze le paga lei

quali sono le altre cose che non dovresti fare per il rischio di farle male?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In situazioni di merda si trova gente di merda....!!


Allora tutti quelli e quelle che vengono abbandonate dal consorte che appunto le lascia per vivere in onestà e alla luce del sole il loro nuovo amore...sono persone di merda?

Pensi mai a persone oneste che si trovano messe in situazioni di merda da persone disoneste?

Allora come dire...
Tu vai a fare il tuo dovere e ti becchi una pallottola...sei tu coglione che sei andato a metterti nei guai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, ti capisco, credo. Ma in realtà il punto che ci divide è che io non credo che tradire sia male. Io le nascondo qualcosa di assolutamente normale che farle sapere le farebbe del male. E lo nascondo perché lei non accetta l'infedeltà, sbagliando. Capisci il mio punto, per me sbaglia lei e non io. Io la difendo mentendole.
> 
> Qui arriva chi mi dice "come ti permetti di decidere per lei"? Ed io li ascolto, per capire se per caso hanno ragione


Ok. Lasciamo stare chi sbaglia. Tu e lei siete diversi... solo che tu sai(?) com'è lei e lei non sa come sei tu. Perchè tu hai deciso che era per te conveniente nasconderlo fin dal primo giorno. Questo è stato l'errore. Ora... se tua moglie scoprisse il tuo vero io, probabilmente non riuscirebbe più a distinguere cosa ci sia di vero e cosa di falso in TUTTO il vostro rapporto. Questo è scoprire il tradimento: non avere più i riferimenti che ti permettono di capire quale sia la realtà quotidiana. Sentirsi mancare il pavimento sotto i piedi e non per il tradimento in sè... per il contorno di menzogne. Perdere la stima, la fiducia in quello che era il tuo porto sicuro. E non capire perchè non si è avuto il diritto di decidere per la propria vita. Mica bau bau micio micio.
Non so... immagina di scoprire all'improvviso che tua moglie in questi anni ha giocato un sacco di soldi, ipotecato la casa e indebitandosi con gli strozzini... e magari scuoteva il capo se tu volevi cambiare la macchina. Immagina che si giustifichi dicendo che tanto lei era sicura che non l'avresti mai scoperto e che prima o poi avrebbe fatto il colpaccio e si sarebbe rimessa in pari...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Quello*

Quello che in tanti cerchiamo di far capire a quest'idiota non è chi controlla il rischio,o come si controlla il rischio!Cerchiamo inopinatamente di far comprendere che la moglie avrebbe il sacrosanto diritto di sapere chi ha sposato,avrebbe il sacrosanto diritto di sapere chi si cela dietro quella maschera,avrebbe il sacrosanto diritto di poter scegliere la verità,avrebbe il sacrosanto diritto di affidare la vita nella mani di un uomo del quale condivide valori e stima!Ma purtroppo incomincio a crede che ci sia un reale problema di QI......!!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tutti quelli e quelle che vengono abbandonate dal consorte che appunto le lascia per vivere in onestà e alla luce del sole il loro nuovo amore...sono persone di merda?
> 
> Pensi mai a persone oneste che si trovano messe in situazioni di merda da persone disoneste?
> 
> ...


sono esempi che non c'entrano nulla...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...ma se ne perdi il controllo le conseguenze le paga lei
> 
> quali sono le altre cose che non dovresti fare per il rischio di farle male?


andare forte in macchina


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Conte mi riferivo a massinfedele!é chiaro che a volte ci si trova in situazioni di merda per interposta persona!Anche l'esempio della pallottola non è calzante....!!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> conte, io la penso esattamente come te. Ma vorrei capire le ragioni che spingono gli altri a pensarla diveramente. Come dicevo, se è solo perché la sincerità è bene e la menzogna è male, mi metto tranquillo. Ma se c'è dell'altro, che io magari non vedo. Se davvero mia moglie, per alcune ragioni che io non vedo, avrebbe interesse a sapere, ed io me ne convincessi, io agirei di conseguenza. Capisci, si tratta solo di capire le ragioni.


Allora le ragioni vere sono impossibili da conoscere.
Le persone poco intelligenti si rassicurano dicendo che le ragioni per cui gli altri la pensano diversamente è che sono o stupidi, o persone di merda ecc..ecc.ecc...
Ognuno ha il diritto a credere alle proprie pazze suggestioni.

Tu conosci le vere ragioni per cui tua moglie sta ancora con te?

Se ti fa comodo credi che sia l'amore.

Una ragione che io non crederei manco morto.

Propendo per una serie di ragioni che portano a unire l'utile e il dilettevole no?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ecco*

Ecco andare forte in macchina:adoro andare forte in macchina,e vado forte veramente,ma quando c'è lei che ha paura mi regolo e sto al mio posto per rispetto!Lei sa che quando non c'è,io corro...!Invece caro massi tu hai bendato tua moglie,hai fatto credere che sei uno che ama andar piano,e invece corri...il tuo chiamasi comportamento di merda!!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> andare forte in macchina


mamma mia. Il fatto è che quelli come te, che credono di essere tanto più fighi e furbi degli altri da poter avere il controllo sui rischi che loro decidono di FAR CORRERE... sono mine vaganti. Che gli dei ti siano benigni perchè ne hai davvero bisogno... ma soprattutto chi incrocia la tua strada.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Lasciamo stare chi sbaglia. Tu e lei siete diversi... solo che tu sai(?) com'è lei e lei non sa come sei tu. Perchè tu hai deciso che era per te conveniente nasconderlo fin dal primo giorno. Questo è stato l'errore. Ora... se tua moglie scoprisse il tuo vero io, probabilmente non riuscirebbe più a distinguere cosa ci sia di vero e cosa di falso in TUTTO il vostro rapporto. Questo è scoprire il tradimento: non avere più i riferimenti che ti permettono di capire quale sia la realtà quotidiana. Sentirsi mancare il pavimento sotto i piedi e non per il tradimento in sè... per il contorno di menzogne. Perdere la stima, la fiducia in quello che era il tuo porto sicuro. E non capire perchè non si è avuto il diritto di decidere per la propria vita. Mica bau bau micio micio.
> Non so... immagina di scoprire all'improvviso che tua moglie in questi anni ha giocato un sacco di soldi, ipotecato la casa e indebitandosi con gli strozzini... e magari scuoteva il capo se tu volevi cambiare la macchina. Immagina che si giustifichi dicendo che tanto lei era sicura che non l'avresti mai scoperto e che prima o poi avrebbe fatto il colpaccio e si sarebbe rimessa in pari...


io questo lo capisco perfettamente ed è una situazione che oggettivamente, dentro, mi pesa. Io ho sempre controllato le cose bene. Sono infedele da sempre e molto. Raggiungi un livello di sicurezza di te stesso che ti rende tranquillo. 

Ma poi, e forse è la cridi dei quarant'anni chi lo sa, un giorno ti chiedi: e se sbaglio? E' come andare forte in macchina. Lo faccio da sempre, sempre andata bene. Mase un giorno va male? 

Tutto questo lo capisco. E cis to pensando su


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*No*

No conte,la persona poco intelligente stai dimostrando di essere tu con esempi bislacchi...senza offesa!!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io questo lo capisco perfettamente ed è una situazione che oggettivamente, dentro, mi pesa. Io ho sempre controllato le cose bene. Sono infedele da sempre e molto. Raggiungi un livello di sicurezza di te stesso che ti rende tranquillo.
> 
> Ma poi, e forse è la cridi dei quarant'anni chi lo sa, un giorno ti chiedi: e se sbaglio? *E' come andare forte in macchina. Lo faccio da sempre, sempre andata bene. Mase un giorno va male?
> 
> *Tutto questo lo capisco. E cis to pensando su


QUESTA E' UNA COSA DA IDIOTI.  e non ci sono nè se nè ma.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

A si hai ragione,sapessi quanti ne ho raccolti di questo fenomeni,che vanno forte in macchina....tutti fenomeni della guida...con utilitarie da 80cavalli....!!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia. Il fatto è che quelli come te, che credono di essere tanto più fighi e furbi degli altri da poter avere il controllo sui rischi che loro decidono di FAR CORRERE... sono mine vaganti. Che gli dei ti siano benigni perchè ne hai davvero bisogno... ma soprattutto chi incrocia la tua strada.


no, non è questione di sentirsi più fighi o furbi è questione di controllo dei rischi. Che va di pari passo con la statistica


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> QUESTA E' UNA COSA DA IDIOTI. e non ci sono nè se nè ma.


e perché?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora le ragioni vere sono impossibili da conoscere.
> Le persone poco intelligenti si rassicurano dicendo che le ragioni per cui gli altri la pensano diversamente è che sono o stupidi, o persone di merda ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Ognuno ha il diritto a credere alle proprie pazze suggestioni.
> 
> ...


buona domanda. Sicuramente non solo l'amore, ma l'amore c'entra. Ma si, direi una serie di ragioni, perché?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

E se un giorno va male..ci va di mezzo chi non c'entra nulla!Questi sono i postulati e gli assunti su cui si basano le dinamiche di vita di Massinfedele....ditemi voi!!40anni.......!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, non è questione di sentirsi più fighi o furbi è questione di controllo dei rischi. Che va di pari passo con la statistica


ma non dire cagate che non guidi solo tu e non puoi prevedere cosa faranno gli altri.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciola*

:up:Lui pensa per se!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A si hai ragione,sapessi quanti ne ho raccolti di questo fenomeni,che vanno forte in macchina....tutti fenomeni della guida...con utilitarie da 80cavalli....!!


Uno con un 2000 l'hanno raschiato via dalla tangenziale l'altro giorno... la cilindrata non c'entra un cazzo.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora le ragioni vere sono impossibili da conoscere.
> Le persone poco intelligenti si rassicurano dicendo che le ragioni per cui gli altri la pensano diversamente è che sono o stupidi, o persone di merda ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Ognuno ha il diritto a credere alle proprie pazze suggestioni.
> 
> ...


io invece direi che le persone poco intelligenti discutono senza ammettere seppur tacitamente un minimo sindacale di concetti condivisi, sostituendoli alla cazzo con cio' che fa piu' comodo e pertanto il rischio beccarsi del ritardato o dell'ìmbecille e' incorporato...

co' la tua logica un ladro che non si sente ladro perche' non ha il valore della inviolabilita' della roba altrui, nun e' un ladro e nun dovrebbe manco esse perseguibile...

salvo poi se te zanza la roba tua...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dire cagate che non guidi solo tu e non puoi prevedere cosa faranno gli altri.


vabbè abbandoniamo il discorso andare forte, che poi mi appartiene solo in parte. Prendiamo altre cose. Fare uno sport estremo, ad esempio (non è il mio caso)


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Non son d'accordo!una macchina potente ti permette di fare cose con un margine di sicurezza più ampio fidati....!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, non è questione di sentirsi più fighi o furbi è questione di controllo dei rischi. Che va di pari passo con la statistica





massinfedele ha detto:


> e perché?


perchè? te lo dico io perchè...perchè se un testa di cazzo che va a 220 in autostrada travolge qualcuno fa una strage...quindi decide anche per la vita degli altri...

e sai cosa mi fa incazzare...che chi provoca gli incidenti ne esce quasi sempre illeso....


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io invece direi che le persone poco intelligenti discutono senza ammettere seppur tacitamente un minimo sindacale di concetti condivisi, sostituendoli alla cazzo con cio' che fa piu' comodo e pertanto il rischio beccarsi del ritardato o dell'ìmbecille e' incorporato...
> 
> co' la tua logica un ladro che non si sente ladro perche' non ha il valore della inviolabilita' della roba altrui, nun e' un ladro e nun dovrebbe manco esse perseguibile...
> 
> ...


qui ti rispondo solo per amor di logica, il ladro viola il codice penale, la legge. Io no.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non son d'accordo!una macchina potente ti permette di fare cose con un margine di sicurezza più ampio fidati....!


quoto!

a meno che però la macchina potente non sia in mano ad un deficiente...allora è il top della pericolosità


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè? te lo dico io perchè...perchè se un testa di cazzo che va a 220 in autostrada travolge qualcuno fa una strage...quindi decide anche per la vita degli altri...
> 
> e sai cosa mi fa incazzare...che chi provoca gli incidenti ne esce quasi sempre illeso....


vabbe', abbandoniamo l'esempio auto che genera emozioni. Ho proposto sport estremo


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*stermy*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Allora anche togliere la vita ad una persona giusto?Se io non riconosco questo valore,un valore sacro,perchè devo esser perseguito per legge??:rotfl:Sti 3 non si possono leggere...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :up:Lui pensa per se!!


ma roba da matti... controllo del rischio in macchina... certa gente crede di essere Dio. Ne basta 1, UNO di incidenti per rovinare la vita, tua e di altri, per sempre... e parlano di statistiche, di rischio calcolato. E che cazzo usi per calcolarlo, il bull dell'aereonautica?


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, non è questione di sentirsi più fighi o furbi è questione di controllo dei rischi. Che va di pari passo con la statistica


ma tu sei proprio un idiota totale...

ti auguro solo che il tuo rischio imponderabile sia un Tir e non un'utilitaria o un pedone...

maro'...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma dico, tu pensi che massinfedele abbia mai guidato auto con più di 200cv?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma roba da matti... controllo del rischio in macchina... certa gente crede di essere Dio. Ne basta 1, UNO di incidenti per rovinare la vita, tua e di altri, per sempre... e parlano di statistiche, di rischio calcolato. E che cazzo usi per calcolarlo, il bull dell'aereonautica?


lasciamo stare l'andare forte in macchina: era solo un esempio. Il punto era altro, usa lo sport estremo come esempio


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vabbe', abbandoniamo l'esempio auto che genera emozioni. Ho proposto sport estremo


allora massi..se io decido di stare insieme ad uno che si lancia col paracadute sono consapevole ho un margine di possibilità che succeda una disgrazia.... quindi è vero mi fai soffrire ma IO ho deciso che voglio correre il rischio di stare con te nonostante i lanci col paracadute...


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dico, tu pensi che massinfedele abbia mai guidato auto con più di 200cv?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questo è irrelavante... cmq ha detto una minchiata


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Già*

E devo leggere che un uomo di 40anni che vive secondo questi assunti di vita,può essere un buon padre?ma otre al conte e a tebe chi crede a queste stronzate?giusto per capire!!!!:rotfl:Sport estremi?ma di estremo vedo solo l'incoscienza di quest'uomo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!
> 
> a meno che però la macchina potente non sia in mano ad un deficiente...allora è il top della pericolosità


esatto. Perchè dato che ho la macchina potente sono un figo, sono un pilota della madonna e dalla corsia di sorpasso mi butto fuori dalla tangenziale senza dover fare la fila... ops... palo.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non son d'accordo!una macchina potente ti permette di fare cose con un margine di sicurezza più ampio fidati....!


ma non e' manco vero...i rischi aumentano con l'aumento della velocita' ed i tempi di reazione umana, lunghissimi rispetto alle alte velocita', creano l'incidente....

gli spazi d'arresto diventano enormi...poi mettice asfalto usurato o co' na' pioggerella ed i margini di sicurezza non esistono proprio..


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto. Perchè dato che ho la macchina potente sono un figo, sono un pilota della madonna e dalla corsia di sorpasso mi butto fuori dalla tangenziale senza dover fare la fila... ops... palo.



ma sai Sbri..finchè il risultato è "ops...palo" sono cazzi tuoi...ti sei ammazzato con le tue mani!
ma quando il risultato è "utilitaria con una famiglia intera" o "motorino" come la mettiamo?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora massi..se io decido di stare insieme ad uno che si lancia col paracadute sono consapevole ho un margine di possibilità che succeda una disgrazia.... quindi è vero mi fai soffrire ma IO ho deciso che voglio correre il rischio di stare con te nonostante i lanci col paracadute...


dunque, in base al tuo ragionamento, il male nasce se non te lo dico. Se faccio sport estrmi di nascosto, allora non ti amo. Se tu concordi, si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sai Sbri..finchè il risultato è "ops...palo" sono cazzi tuoi...ti sei ammazzato con le tue mani!
> ma quando il risultato è "utilitaria con una famiglia intera" o "motorino" come la mettiamo?


eh beh... cazzo... ho sbagliato il calcolo... pensavo di passare... miiiiiiii Ed è un fenomeno in aumento. Per guadagnare? 10 secondi? No. Per sentirsi fighi, fighi della madonna. Invece sono sfigati veri.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ha detto una minchiata perchè non ha cognizione di cosa significa guidare un'auto veloce,che in alcune situazioni diventa un'arma impropria e può uccidere....!Lui è un bimbetto alle giostre,ci vuole sorprendere con effetti speciali,come facevo io con il babbo e la mamma a 12 anni...:rotfl:!:rotfl:E qui ha trovato mamma tebe che gli fa flap flap ad ogni stronzata che partorisce,e papa conte che filosofeggia assunti ed idiologie prive di ogni cognizione logica....!E noi i poveri zii che stiam qui a perdere il tempo fra risate e prese per iul culo nel tentativo impervio di far crescere il bimbetto...!!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dunque, in base al tuo ragionamento, il male nasce se non te lo dico. Se faccio sport estrmi di nascosto, allora non ti amo. Se tu concordi, si.



se lo fai di nascosto mi pigli per il culo è diverso! 

se vai ad ubriacarti di nascosto, se vai agiocare ai videopoker di nascosto...mi pigli per il culo!

amare, e quindi stare insieme ad una persona, non vuol dire nascondersi dietro una maschera ma condividere noi stessi con l'altra persona, nel bene o nel male...


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> qui ti rispondo solo per amor di logica, il ladro viola il codice penale, la legge. Io no.


coglione se vede che bella logica hai...

ahahahahah

il ladro e' ladro solo perche' viola un codice, ...na legge...

te che tradisci non vìoli lo stesso un codice anche morale?...

hai promesso fedelta' stronzone...

ahahahah

fai sempre distinzioni a capocchia come per un dipendente infedele che tacitamente promette ed e' tenuto alla fedelta' verso la propria azienda e non puo' trafugare segreti aziendali o dare fregature alla propria azienda?

pensa...dare fregature...te dice niente?

ahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> coglione se vede che bella logica hai...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ti sei risposto da solo, temo


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

in effetti Massinfedele è un bel archetipo.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se lo fai di nascosto mi pigli per il culo è diverso!
> 
> se vai ad ubriacarti di nascosto, se vai agiocare ai videopoker di nascosto...mi pigli per il culo!
> 
> amare, e quindi stare insieme ad una persona, non vuol dire nascondersi dietro una maschera ma condividere noi stessi con l'altra persona, nel bene o nel male...


e se ti nascondo che ho un problema per proteggerti?


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e se ti nascondo che ho un problema per proteggerti?


è uguale


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti Massinfedele è un bel archetipo.


MINCHIA


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti Massinfedele è un bel archetipo.


ma non è che mi vieni dietro? guarda che io sto tentando di smettere


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

A 100kmh lo spazio di frenata di un sportiva dovrebbe essere introno ai 33-35 metri....!Una nomrale vettura dovrebbe arrestarsi a parità di condizioni atmosferiche 5- 10 metri dopo!Quei 10 metri potrebbero far la differenza fra la vita e la morte di un pedone...!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

ma oggi ti hanno proprio fatto partire l'embolo sbrisciolata:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MINCHIA


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e se ti nascondo che ho un problema per proteggerti?



sei una spia del kgb!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MINCHIA


maronna pero', andare forte in macchina era un esempio. Io non sono un fautore di quelli che vanno forte in macchina come stile di vita, ma è capitato e può capitare, come capita a tanti.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Adesso certi personaggi che a roma definiamo in modi più coloriti qui dentro si chiamano"archetipi":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *maronna* pero', andare forte in macchina era un esempio. Io non sono un fautore di quelli che vanno forte in macchina come stile di vita, ma è capitato e può capitare, come capita a tanti.


Campano?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è uguale


ma allora tutto si spiega, tu sei per il valore assoluto della sincerità, ecco perché non andiamo d'accordo. Tutto chiaro ora!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Campano?


no romano, ma faccio uso di termini vari


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 100kmh lo spazio di frenata di un sportiva dovrebbe essere introno ai 33-35 metri....!Una nomrale vettura dovrebbe arrestarsi a parità di condizioni atmosferiche 5- 10 metri dopo!Quei 10 metri potrebbero far la differenza fra la vita e la morte di un pedone...!!


 Oscuro le macchine da corsa a casa mia le costruivano... quelle sono condizioni in pista: per strada  le variabili sono tante, troppe. Si schiantano piloti professionisti, eh?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma ndò vai forte in macchina tu....!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti sei risposto da solo, temo


te ripeto stronzone che te hai fatto almeno una promessa di fedelta' e di rispetto, seppur tacita, quando hai deciso de sta' con la tua sventurata ed ignara coinquilina...

percio' evita de fa' bordello parlando di avere valori perche' te non ne hai e stop...

e t'aggiorno, visto che cavilli alla cazzo di leggi che obbligano alla fedelta' aziandale e non a quella matrimoniale, che la cassazione mo' ha sancito che i patti violati come fai te, se mazzuolano alla stragrande...

quindi manco l'impunita' dovuta alla mancanza, secondo la tua capoccia bislacca, del suggello giuridizionale te ritrovi...

ma vatte a nasconne...


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no romano, ma faccio uso di termini vari


dicci ancora tante cose di te
yawn


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi iha colpito questo concetto "chi tradisce per diletto non può essere un buon compagno". Che definisci un fatto scontato. Mentre invece chi tradisce perché ha una vita matrimoniale problematica  e tradisce può non essere bastardo.
> 
> Mi spieghi meglio, se puoi? Perché chi tradisce per diletto non può essere un buon compagno? Perché non è totalmente sincero?


Certo che chiarisco.

Un matrimonio è una faccenda lunga e seria. Stando insieme per anni si affrontano mille problemi, delusioni, imprevisti, allontanamenti. Io, conoscendo alcune persone di questo forum, virtualmente e non, mi sono accorta che spesso il tradimento nasce da un momento di crisi del matrimonio. Ci si ritrova in momenti critici, ci si sente soli dentro la coppia, non si percepisce più la presenza del proprio compagno. E allora per debolezza, vigliaccheria, consolazione, mettici quello che vuoi, si tradisce. 
Io non penso che il tradimento in sè sia giusto, ma per come sono fatta io sono più portata a comprendere un tradimento se si colloca in un contesto come questo. E' uno sbaglio comunque, ma io ci vedo un senso. E anche se la cosa giusta da fare sarebbe agire onestamente, mi rendo conto che l'onestà non è immediata se si rischia un matrimonio e se ci sono figli di mezzo. Io stessa l'ho provato. Sono stata disonesta con mio marito, gli ho raccontato diverse bugie e ho agito alle sue spalle. Era comodo per me, ma sapevo di sbagliare e mi sentivo in colpa. E comunque, anche nel mio caso, riconosco di essere stata una pessima compagna per mio marito nell'ultimo periodo della nostra unione.

Diverso è il caso di chi afferma di avere una vita matrimoniale soddisfacente e salta da un letto a un altro. Io questo non riesco a capirlo. Se sai di essere naturalmente infedele, o di esserlo diventato in una certa fase della tua vita (vedi Lothar, che ha cominciato a tradire a nastro dopo anni di fedeltà), non vedo il motivo di continuare a prendere in giro chi condivide la vita con te. Non vedo ragioni valide, non riesco ad essere comprensiva.

E non è una questione di sincerità assoluta. Nessuno di noi è sincero in modo assoluto. Io nascondo alcune cose al mio uomo, ai miei amici, ai miei figli per mille ragioni valide e perchè è normale che sia così. E' una forma di tutela nei confronti di noi stessi e degli altri. Ma questo è ciò che fanno TUTTI. E non è certo una forma di tradimento.

Ma se stabilisci una relazione affettiva con qualcuno sai che quel qualcuno si apre a te, si affida a te. Che crede in te.
E se puoi evitare di fare apprezzamenti negativi sul suo aspetto fisico o su quanto sia brutto il vestito che ha indosso, non puoi tergiversare sulla fedeltà. Perchè si tratta della sfera più intima di una coppia. Perchè è tradire profondamente la fiducia dell'altro. E perchè, se l'altro sapesse, probabilmente impazzirebbe dal dolore. E questo è un gioco sporco che può fare tanto male, tanto da rompere legami e far finire matrimoni.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sei una spia del kgb!


ma una spia buona, perché tento di progetterti. Il che dovrebbe stimolare spirito materno nonché apprezzamento


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Sbriciolata ioparlo di spazi di frenata....di sicurezza attiva e passiva!!Non dei teste di cazzo che corrono e non sanno neanche farlo!!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma allora tutto si spiega, tu sei per il valore assoluto della sincerità, ecco perché non andiamo d'accordo. Tutto chiaro ora!


l'hai capito adesso 



massinfedele ha detto:


> *no romano*, ma faccio uso di termini vari


ecco...ora mi tocca pure stare con la paura che ti incontro sul raccordo


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Proggetterti adesso che cazzo è??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'hai capito adesso
> 
> 
> 
> ecco...ora mi tocca pure stare con la paura che ti incontro sul raccordo


e mica possiamo tutti essere dei geni...

tranquilla, non vivo a roma


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Io spero tanto di incontrarlo sul gra....e poi quanti 40 enni ci saranno con tre figli a roma???Magari a sto stronzo gli tolgo il vizio di fare certe minacce....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io questo lo capisco perfettamente ed è una situazione che oggettivamente, dentro, mi pesa. Io ho sempre controllato le cose bene. Sono infedele da sempre e molto. Raggiungi un livello di sicurezza di te stesso che ti rende tranquillo.
> 
> Ma poi, e forse è la cridi dei quarant'anni chi lo sa, un giorno ti chiedi: e se sbaglio? *E' come andare forte in macchina. Lo faccio da sempre, sempre andata bene. *Mase un giorno va male?
> 
> Tutto questo lo capisco. E cis to pensando su



Se il paragone di massiinfedele per il "controllo" della moglie è questo potreste chiudere il thread per assoluta mancanza di QI.

Andare forte in macchina è da idioti. Perchè in strada ci sono altre persone!! E la sicurezza non deve valere solo per quelle persone sedute di fianco a te. ma anche per quelli che con te non hanno altro da spartire!

Inizia ad andare piano in macchina e poi cerca di capire dove stai sbagliando con tua moglie. E qualcosa stai sbagliando di sicuro o non avresti aperto questo Topic.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *QUESTA E' UNA COSA DA IDIOTI*. e non ci sono nè se nè ma.





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dico, tu pensi che massinfedele abbia mai guidato auto con più di 200cv?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ne bastano 30 di cv per uccidere, mutilare, rendere invalidi ..... a 48km/h un bambino di 8 anni ha l'80% di possibilità di soppravvivere.
SOPPRAVVIVERE non rimanere illeso!!

...e faccio parte di una associazione per la guida sicura e l'educazione al comportamento stradale.


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma una spia buona, perché tento di progetterti. Il che dovrebbe stimolare spirito materno nonché apprezzamento



già, le spie del kgb sono famose per stimolare lo spirito materno

cambiamo esempio va


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MINCHIA



stamattina mi è venuto in mente quando al liceo tentavano di imbrigliare il mio italiano in forme più consone e mi è venuta voglia di esprimere i miei soliti concetti in maniera rispettosa della lingua di Dante.

:blank:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Caro*

Carissimo occhi grigi son mesi che tentiamo di ottenere risultati ma nulla!Massinfedele è irrecuperabile,purtroppo il nostro è un accanimento terapeutico,il suo è un continuo sparare cazzate,poi ogni tanto quando arriva la mammina un insulto per aver il suo  consenso,poi ritorna nel suo torpore mentale....!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non è che mi vieni dietro? guarda che io sto tentando di smettere


Ma io corro dietro a tutti, lo sanno anche i sassi.
E ovviamente tutti mi rifiutano.
Tranquillo.
Alla fine mi rifiuterai anche tu.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 100kmh lo spazio di frenata di un sportiva dovrebbe essere introno ai 33-35 metri....!Una nomrale vettura dovrebbe arrestarsi a parità di condizioni atmosferiche 5- 10 metri dopo!Quei 10 metri potrebbero far la differenza fra la vita e la morte di un pedone...!!


ma gli spazi d'arresto, co' le macchine attuali e tutte dotate di abs, s'equivalgono, solo che tu co' na' sportiva a 100km all'ora che ce fai? il gonzo a farte sfotte??...ahahahah

a certe velocita' anche na ottima gomma sull'umido, manco il bagnato, o sul brecciolino o sul pave' in citta' te diventa un terno al lotto se devi far fronte all'emergenza di uno che ti sbuca all'improvviso senza darte la precedenza....un carico che se perde da un camion.......etcetc

nun sei in pista...c'e' n'abisso...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo che chiarisco.
> 
> Un matrimonio è una faccenda lunga e seria. Stando insieme per anni si affrontano mille problemi, delusioni, imprevisti, allontanamenti. Io, conoscendo alcune persone di questo forum, virtualmente e non, mi sono accorta che spesso il tradimento nasce da un momento di crisi del matrimonio. Ci si ritrova in momenti critici, ci si sente soli dentro la coppia, non si percepisce più la presenza del proprio compagno. E allora per debolezza, vigliaccheria, consolazione, mettici quello che vuoi, si tradisce.
> Io non penso che il tradimento in sè sia giusto, ma per come sono fatta io sono più portata a comprendere un tradimento se si colloca in un contesto come questo. E' uno sbaglio comunque, ma io ci vedo un senso. E anche se la cosa giusta da fare sarebbe agire onestamente, mi rendo conto che l'onestà non è immediata se si rischia un matrimonio e se ci sono figli di mezzo. Io stessa l'ho provato. Sono stata disonesta con mio marito, gli ho raccontato diverse bugie e ho agito alle sue spalle. Era comodo per me, ma sapevo di sbagliare e mi sentivo in colpa. E comunque, anche nel mio caso, riconosco di essere stata una pessima compagna per mio marito nell'ultimo periodo della nostra unione.
> ...


Capisco il tuo punto. Ma non sono d'accordo. La fedeltà è, per me, solo una regola sociale che è imposta da secoli. Del tutto non necessaria ed innaturale. Non siamo fatti per la monogamia. Tradire è giusto. Io non ho alcun senso di colpa. 

Partendo da questo presupposto, l'unica domanda è se sia giusto mentire alla persona amata. Questo è un punto di discussione anche per chi la pensa come me, perché ci sono delle cose che è meglio dire ed altre che è meglio non dire. Ed allora ne parlo per capire il punto di vista di altri che la pensano diversamente da me.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già, le spie del kgb sono famose per stimolare lo spirito materno
> 
> *cambiamo esempio *va


è il terzo che cambia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimo *occhi grig*i son mesi che tentiamo di ottenere risultati ma nulla!Massinfedele è irrecuperabile,purtroppo il nostro è un accanimento terapeutico,il suo è un continuo sparare cazzate,poi ogni tanto quando arriva la mammina un insulto per aver il suo consenso,poi ritorna nel suo torpore mentale....!!





:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se il paragone di massiinfedele per il "controllo" della moglie è questo potreste chiudere il thread per assoluta mancanza di QI.
> 
> Andare forte in macchina è da idioti. Perchè in strada ci sono altre persone!! E la sicurezza non deve valere solo per quelle persone sedute di fianco a te. ma anche per quelli che con te non hanno altro da spartire!
> 
> ...


ritiro l'esempio, ciao


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy,parlavo anche di sicurezza attiva e passiva!Ti dico una cosa!In condizioni climatiche sfavorevoli l'abs è una manna dal cielo,la vettura si arresta senza perdere direzionalità,ma in condizioni d'asciutto io preferisco la frenata senza abs...è più instintiva e gli spazi d'arresto son gli stessi....!!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già, le spie del kgb sono famose per stimolare lo spirito materno
> 
> cambiamo esempio va


dici di no? vabbe' dai, magari una spia speciale


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Si è uno spettacolo prende palate di merda,e cambia esempi,ma si stancherà di queste figure di merda???:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

ma scusate un attimo.
Ho letto tutto e magari qualcosa mi è sfuggito ma:
Io ho capito e letto che Massinfedele non va forte in macchina, o se ci va magari lo fa una volta all'anno come il 90% delle persone normali, ha usato solo quell'esempio, magari infelice, per dire una certa cosa

Mi sembra che qui sopra chi si bea di andare forte in macchina millantando sicurezze non sia lui.


Se non ho capito una cippa ditemelo.
Stamattina ho avuto una mattinata pesante:unhappy:


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma gli spazi d'arresto, co' le macchine attuali e tutte dotate di abs, s'equivalgono, solo che tu co' na' sportiva a 100km all'ora che ce fai? il gonzo a farte sfotte??...ahahahah
> 
> a certe velocita' anche na ottima gomma sull'umido, manco il bagnato, o sul brecciolino o sul pave' in citta' te diventa un terno al lotto se devi far fronte all'emergenza di uno che ti sbuca all'improvviso senza darte la precedenza....un carico che se perde da un camion.......etcetc
> 
> nun sei in pista...c'e' n'abisso...



ma in città è un miracolo se metti la terza con il traffico che c'è
di notte no però, di notte vai tranquillo e anche senza pedoni


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ecco*

Ecco adesso salta fuori che son stato io a fare l'esempio della velocità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tenetevi pronti....!!Mi raccomando pronti a ricercare i vari post...ci siamo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy,parlavo anche di sicurezza attiva e passiva!Ti dico una cosa!In condizioni climatiche sfavorevoli l'abs è una manna dal cielo,la vettura si arresta senza perdere direzionalità,ma in condizioni d'asciutto io preferisco la frenata senza abs...è più instintiva e gli spazi d'arresto son gli stessi....!!


Oscu' io ho capito il tuo discorso ma e' teorico sulle strade e condizioni normali di tutti i giorni...

metti solo na' gomma che te scoppia a 120km orari o a 200km...

dici che a 200km saresti sicuro di essere qua  a raccontarcelo?

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate un attimo.
> Ho letto tutto e magari qualcosa mi è sfuggito ma:
> Io ho capito e letto che Massinfedele non va forte in macchina, o se ci va magari lo fa una volta all'anno come il 90% delle persone normali, ha usato solo quell'esempio, magari infelice, per dire una certa cosa
> 
> ...


ho usato un esempio del cavolo, io vado forte in macchina come penso molti di noi, in alcune situazioni. Ma non è che faccio le gare, vado oltre i 120 (limite qui dove sono io). Pero' se capita qualcosa, è grave

era solo un esempio

ma sono pronto a promettere di non guidare più

PS tebe come cazzo fai tu a resistere alla bava?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Free*

E infatti statistiche alla mano è di notte che succedono gli incidenti più gravi per l'alta velocità...!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate un attimo.
> Ho letto tutto e magari qualcosa mi è sfuggito ma:
> Io ho capito e letto che Massinfedele non va forte in macchina, o se ci va magari lo fa una volta all'anno come il 90% delle persone normali, ha usato solo quell'esempio, magari infelice, per dire una certa cosa
> 
> ...


"Ma poi, e forse è la cridi dei quarant'anni chi lo sa, un giorno ti chiedi: e se sbaglio? *E' come andare forte in macchina. Lo faccio da sempre, sempre andata bene. *Mase un giorno va male? 
" ...


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate un attimo.
> Ho letto tutto e magari qualcosa mi è sfuggito ma:
> Io ho capito e letto che Massinfedele non va forte in macchina, o se ci va magari lo fa una volta all'anno come il 90% delle persone normali, ha usato solo quell'esempio, magari infelice, per dire una certa cosa
> *
> ...



hai capito male infatti :smile:


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto. Ma non sono d'accordo. La fedeltà è, per me, solo una regola sociale che è imposta da secoli. Del tutto non necessaria ed innaturale.* Non siamo fatti per la monogamia. Tradire è giusto. Io non ho alcun senso di colpa.
> *
> Partendo da questo presupposto, l'unica domanda è se sia giusto mentire alla persona amata. Questo è un punto di discussione anche per chi la pensa come me, perché ci sono delle cose che è meglio dire ed altre che è meglio non dire. Ed allora ne parlo per capire il punto di vista di altri che la pensano diversamente da me.


Che tu non abbia sensi di colpa non lo metto in dubbio.

Che non siamo fatti per la monogamia, boh. Possiamo discuterne. Ma anche ammettendo che sia così, niente ci impedisce di cambiare partner ogni 3 mesi. Qualcuno ti ha puntato la pistola alla tempia costringendoti a promettere fedeltà a tua moglie? No? Allora perchè te la sei sposata? Perchè hai promesso una cosa che sapevi di non poter mantenere?

Questo è il punto. Io posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che scopare mille donne diverse sia bello e per alcune persone (a mio avviso limitate) sia il massimo della vita. Ma posso scegliere di farlo onestamente.

Perchè mentire? Perchè condizionare la vita di un'altra persona? Tua moglie lo sa che per te la fedeltà è solo una convenzione sociale?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Sai che novità....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io corro dietro a tutti, lo sanno anche i sassi.
> E ovviamente tutti mi rifiutano.
> Tranquillo.
> Alla fine mi rifiuterai anche tu.


no, io non ti rifiutero' mai. Anzi, guarda, magari lascio tutto e scappiamo assieme?


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E infatti statistiche alla mano è di notte che succedono gli incidenti più gravi per l'alta velocità...!!



non lo sapevo
ma di notte in città?

qua di notte c'è il deserto, a meno che non vai a milano


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> "Ma poi, e forse è la cridi dei quarant'anni chi lo sa, un giorno ti chiedi: e se sbaglio? *E' come andare forte in macchina. Lo faccio da sempre, sempre andata bene. *Mase un giorno va male?
> " ...


ma non volevo dire fare le gare, volevo dire eccedere il limite di velocità, ho usato un esempio infelice, vabbe'


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso che ha preso secchiate di merda parla di bava....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e la mamma accorre a difendere il figlio coglione affermando:mica è stato lui.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in città è un miracolo se metti la terza con il traffico che c'è
> di notte no però, di notte vai tranquillo e anche senza pedoni


se, in citta' s'aspetta la notte...

in corso sempiun a 150km nun ce sei mai ita?

ahahahah

pe' non parla' sul cavalcavia monteceneri che giustamente la notte dalle 22 alle 7 mo' e' chiuso...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ma che c'entrano le gare adesso?:rotfl::rotfl:Tebe per favore portalo via ti prego.....:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E infatti statistiche alla mano è di notte che succedono gli incidenti più gravi per l'alta velocità...!!


perche' se sta pure piu' bevuti e morti de sonno...

mix esplosivo...


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ho usato un esempio del cavolo, io vado forte in macchina come penso molti di noi, in alcune situazioni. Ma non è che faccio le gare, vado oltre i 120 (limite qui dove sono io). Pero' se capita qualcosa, è grave
> 
> era solo un esempio
> 
> ...



Ah ok, quindi avevo capito bene.
No perchè ripeto che qui ci sono nick che vanno forte a prescindere e sono noti, ma visto che ti stanno dipingendo come un killer della strada.

sul neretto.
Ho sempre fatto volontariato,quindi ho pazienza, dino me lo ha ricordato ieri in molti suoi post, scrivendo come mai sono sempre qui e se non ho da fare del volontariato, chiedendomi anche dove lo faccio.

Oddio...verrà a sbavare anche li?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Chiaro che le conseguenze di un incidente son più gravi con l'aumentare della velocità,io resto dell'idea che andare a 130 con una mercedes è più sicuro che con la panda diesel di massinfedele...!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che tu non abbia sensi di colpa non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> Che non siamo fatti per la monogamia, boh. Possiamo discuterne. Ma anche ammettendo che sia così, niente ci impedisce di cambiare partner ogni 3 mesi. Qualcuno ti ha puntato la pistola alla tempia costringendoti a promettere fedeltà a tua moglie? No? Allora perchè te la sei sposata? Perchè hai promesso una cosa che sapevi di non poter mantenere?
> 
> ...


e qui il punto focale. Perché mentire. E forse tornando indietro non lo rifarei. 

Quando l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto progressivamente. Non ho preso una decisione ora la sposo. Una volta iniziata la storia, avrei dovuto dirle tutto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Perché? Perché l'amavo e pensavo che anche lei amasse me, e perchè pensavo che avrei potuto regalarle felciità. Ho fatto bene, non lo so. Ma cosi' sono andate le cose


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

"Ma poi, e forse è la cridi dei quarant'anni chi lo sa, un giorno ti chiedi: e se sbaglio? *E' come andare forte in macchina. Lo faccio da sempre, sempre andata bene. *Mase un giorno va male? 
" 

.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in città è un miracolo se metti la terza con il traffico che c'è
> di notte no però, di notte vai tranquillo e anche senza pedoni


Ho letto spesso che gli incidenti in città, anche a velocità che sembrano basse, sono spesso più mortali di quelli che si verificano a velocità più sistenute in autostrada. Anche perché coinvolgono spesso pedoni e scooters


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, in citta' s'aspetta la notte...
> 
> in corso sempiun a 150km nun ce sei mai ita?
> 
> ...



ti dico la verità, quando vengo a milano non guido io, e se sono da sola piglio il taxi, tanto in viale certosa ci sono sempre
troppo casino, barriere non barriere non ci capisco una mazza


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Si si incomincia...incomincia a mistificare....qui ci son nick che vanno forte...ci siamo...adesso spara che son io...ci siamo!Ultimo dove sei vieni a farti una risata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, in citta' s'aspetta la notte...
> 
> in corso sempiun a 150km nun ce sei mai ita?
> 
> ...


Fanno le gare vicino a casa mia, di notte. Lothar sa di cosa parlo. Con tanto di scommesse. Vorrei tanto sapere il costo di pali, gard-rail, ripavimentazione, rimozione dei mezzi... più ovviamente eliambulanza, ambulanza ecc...


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> "Ma poi, e forse è la cridi dei quarant'anni chi lo sa, un giorno ti chiedi: e se sbaglio? *E' come andare forte in macchina. Lo faccio da sempre, sempre andata bene. *Mase un giorno va male?
> " ...


 ho letto anche io, ma dopo ha anche scritto (non mi ricordo il post) che non va sempre forte in macchina, era un esempio un pò estremizzato.
Mi sembra che vi siate fermati a quel post senza leggere poi gli altri di spiegazione.


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e qui il punto focale. Perché mentire. E forse tornando indietro non lo rifarei.
> 
> Quando l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto progressivamente. Non ho preso una decisione ora la sposo. Una volta iniziata la storia, avrei dovuto dirle tutto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Perché? Perché l'amavo e pensavo che anche lei amasse me, e perchè pensavo che avrei potuto regalarle felciità. Ho fatto bene, non lo so. Ma cosi' sono andate le cose


Confessale tutto e senti un po' lei cosa ne pensa, allora.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Siiii*

Siiii adesso siamo noi che abbiam letto male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e cazzo!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai capito male infatti :smile:


mi riferivo a Lothar che ieri aveva scritto al conte che era andato a 230 e altre cose. Non è in questo 3d?

e più genericamente a Daniele che non fa mistero dell'alta velocità da pazzo


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanno le gare vicino a casa mia, di notte. Lothar sa di cosa parlo. Con tanto di scommesse. Vorrei tanto sapere il costo di pali, gard-rail, ripavimentazione, rimozione dei mezzi... più ovviamente eliambulanza, ambulanza ecc...


volevo solo dirti che io facevo riferimento ad andare forte nel senso di eccedere la velocità, non fare il pazzo. detto questo, se la cosa è più interessante del discorso che si faceva, va bene. tanto dato l'assedio è alquanto difficile parlare


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Sole perchè dovrebbe confessarle tutto?non rientra nei suoi valori....!!Sti due son gianni e pinotto....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...ma se ne perdi il controllo le conseguenze le paga lei
> 
> quali sono le altre cose che non dovresti fare per il rischio di farle male?





massinfedele ha detto:


> andare forte in macchina





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia. Il fatto è che quelli come te, che credono di essere tanto più fighi e furbi degli altri da poter avere il controllo sui rischi che loro decidono di FAR CORRERE... sono mine vaganti. Che gli dei ti siano benigni perchè ne hai davvero bisogno... ma soprattutto chi incrocia la tua strada.





massinfedele ha detto:


> no, non è questione di sentirsi più fighi o furbi è questione di controllo dei rischi. Che va di pari passo con la statistica





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> QUESTA E' UNA COSA DA IDIOTI. e non ci sono nè se nè ma.





massinfedele ha detto:


> e perché?





Tebe ha detto:


> ho letto anche io, ma dopo ha anche scritto (non mi ricordo il post) che non va sempre forte in macchina, era un esempio un pò estremizzato.
> Mi sembra che vi siate fermati a quel post senza leggere poi gli altri di spiegazione.


ennò


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ahhh*

Ahhh si riferiva a lothar in un altro 3 d...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ultimo dove sei....!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*E adesso?*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*andare forte in macchina*

alura, per chiarire:
- sono contrario alla guida pericolosa
- sempre o spesso eccedo il limite di velocità ("andare forte in macchina")
- ho fatto un esempio non adatto date le emozioni che ha ingenerato.


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò



ricordo altri post in cui scriveva che non fa le corse e l'esempio era estremizzato.
Ricordo male.
Ok


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e qui il punto focale. Perché mentire. E forse tornando indietro non lo rifarei.
> 
> Quando l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto progressivamente. Non ho preso una decisione ora la sposo. Una volta iniziata la storia, avrei dovuto dirle tutto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Perché? Perché l'amavo e pensavo che anche lei amasse me, e perchè pensavo che avrei potuto regalarle felciità. Ho fatto bene, non lo so. Ma cosi' sono andate le cose


Perchè data la situazione non hai alternative. Quindi ti tocca, e ti conviene, mentire. Di sicuro non si torna indietro.

Poi devi considerare un fatto fondamentale alla base delle tue considerazioni. La tua famiglia non è coinvolta. Quindi le tue considerazioni lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Aridajie*

Andare forte significa esser pericolosi per se e per gli altri,quindi guidi pericolosamente!Spesso o sempre?adesso andiamo di retromarcia....:rotfl:ma ti bastano o vuoi continuare?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò


proprio la mia domanda "e perché" ti dovrebbe far pensare che io mi riferivo all'eccesso di velocità non alla guida pericolosa.


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> alura, per chiarire:
> - sono contrario alla guida pericolosa
> - sempre o spesso eccedo il limite di velocità ("andare forte in macchina")
> - ho fatto un esempio non adatto date le emozioni che ha ingenerato.



adesso per rimediare non ti resta che pubblicare l'attestato di rischio

...no quello farlocco...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Vabbè*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> adesso per rimediare non ti resta che pubblicare l'attestato di rischio
> 
> ...no quello farlocco...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ecco andare forte in macchina:adoro andare forte in macchina,e vado forte veramente,*ma quando c'è lei che ha paura mi regolo e sto al mio posto per rispetto!Lei sa che quando non c'è,io corro...!Invece caro massi tu hai bendato tua moglie,hai fatto credere che sei uno che ama andar piano,e invece corri...il tuo chiamasi comportamento di merda!!:up:


ha detto la stessa cosa di Massinfedele o no?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma questo secondo me neanche ha la patente....:rotfl:


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo secondo me neanche ha la patente....:rotfl:



meglio...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Che*

Che vi avevo detto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E proprio ibecille pure lei...!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> proprio la mia domanda "e perché" ti dovrebbe far pensare che io mi riferivo all'eccesso di velocità non alla guida pericolosa.


ah... sono due cose diverse? O per guida pericolosa tu intendi bendato? Guarda che i limiti ci sono perchè al di sopra di quelli... si è pericolosi. Ma a te è sempre andata bene...


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti dico la verità, quando vengo a milano non guido io, e se sono da sola piglio il taxi, tanto in viale certosa ci sono sempre
> troppo casino, barriere non barriere non ci capisco una mazza


comunque al di la' di tutto a milano si guida bene....quanno hai imparato a guida' a Bari o a Napoli, altrove sei un dio...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha detto la stessa cosa di Massinfedele o no?


eh, ma lui lo può fare, mica sono io. Guard, neanche l'avevo notato sto messaggio. Ora che lo vedo, la cosa diventa davvero surreale (di nuovo). che tristezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha detto la stessa cosa di Massinfedele o no?


Tebe... Oscuro stava citando Massi in polemica...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah... sono due cose diverse? O per guida pericolosa tu intendi bendato? Guarda che i limiti ci sono perchè al di sopra di quelli... si è pericolosi. Ma a te è sempre andata bene...


e come mai se lo fa oscuro, come fatto notare da tebe, va bene?. Mi fai capire perchè tutta sta tragedia contro di me? Ma la ragione è chiara ed evidente. Peccato, pensavo davvero che tu stessi ragionando


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... Oscuro stava citando Massi in polemica...


ma che diavolo vai dicendo? lui parlava di sè, ok ok, ho capito adesso. ciao


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Coglione io vado in pista,ho una macchina con la quale posso andare in pista e quando ogni tanto mi trovo sul misto mi piace arrivare al limite...ma quando sono solo...e nel rispetto dei limiti!Testa di minchia..!Il resto son stracazzi miei siete tristissimi...!!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimo occhi grigi son mesi che tentiamo di ottenere risultati ma nulla!Massinfedele è irrecuperabile,purtroppo il nostro è un accanimento terapeutico,il suo è un continuo sparare cazzate,poi ogni tanto quando arriva la mammina un insulto per aver il suo consenso,poi ritorna nel suo torpore mentale....!!


ma i miei occhi sono verdi!!! 

:incazzato:

Avevo intuito ed avevo anche deciso di non postare in questo topic che con tutta realtà mi lascia molto perplesso.

A primo acchito ho pensato fosse un fake, fatto apposta per far parlare. Ora ne sono quasi più convinto di prima. Sempre vero che la famosa mamma è sempre incinta ma c'è un limite.... e con il discorso di correre in macchina l'ha superato alla stragrande.

Se non fosse un fake mi dispiacerebbe molto per quella povera donna che ha spostato e spererei, davvero, che lei sia una traditrice seriale che vive nella falsità ed ipocrisia di un rapposto esclusivo pretendendolo dal marito. 



exStermy ha detto:


> ma gli spazi d'arresto, co' le macchine attuali e tutte dotate di abs, s'equivalgono, solo che tu co' na' sportiva a 100km all'ora che ce fai? il gonzo a farte sfotte??...ahahahah
> 
> a certe velocita' anche na ottima gomma sull'umido, manco il bagnato, o sul brecciolino o sul pave' in citta' te diventa un terno al lotto se devi far fronte all'emergenza di uno che ti sbuca all'improvviso senza darte la precedenza....un carico che se perde da un camion.......etcetc
> 
> nun sei in pista...c'e' n'abisso...


Nelle statistiche gli spazi di frenata non vengono nemmeno presi in considerazione. Il concetto è che analizzare uno scontro tra 2 auto è relativamente ininfluente rispetto all'impatto uomo-macchina che nella stragrande maggioranza avviene senza frenata alcuna.

Chi corre in auto è un delinquente. Ma purtroppo in questo paese difficilmente i delinquenti vanno in galera pur avendo ammazzato qualcuno.
Anzi dopo qualche anno gli viene anche restituita la patente e, magari, i genitori della/delle vittime non vengono nemmeno considerati, neppure durante il processo. Proprio non hanno voce in capitolo.

Se mai un giorno dovesse succere a mia figlia io penso proprio che mi farò giustizia da solo..... e poi ne pagherò le conseguenze. Intanto mi stritolo i coglioni sperando nella fortuna!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*che fessacchiotto*

ci sono cascato, mi ricorda tanto la stori di tebe ed il volontariato....ehehe, be a chi tocca nun s'ingrugna, me l'hanno fatta. Ed io ci stavo pure a discutere....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi riferivo a Lothar che ieri aveva scritto al conte che era andato a 230 e altre cose. Non è in questo 3d?
> 
> e più genericamente a Daniele che non fa mistero dell'alta velocità da pazzo



vero ho superato i 230 di contakm...diverse volte...ma autostrada a tre corsie...quasi deserta,ma l'ho fatto per pochi km..non hai idea come diventi ''stretta''la strada..e di come diventi leggera un'auto che pur pesa 18quintali...comunque andrenalina a tutto vapore....anche perche'rischio Gallardo della P.S.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e come mai se lo fa oscuro, come fatto notare da tebe, va bene?. Mi fai capire perchè tutta sta tragedia contro di me? Ma la ragione è chiara ed evidente. Peccato, pensavo davvero che tu stessi ragionando


Chiara ed evidente dici? Va bene.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanno le gare vicino a casa mia, di notte. Lothar sa di cosa parlo. Con tanto di scommesse. Vorrei tanto sapere il costo di pali, gard-rail, ripavimentazione, rimozione dei mezzi... più ovviamente eliambulanza, ambulanza ecc...


chiedilo alle assicurazioni che costi enormi si sobbarcano...

comunque a me da' ancora piu' al cazzo quando gli operatori devono andare a salvare o a soccorrere gli idioti e ci rimangono pure al posto loro...

in tanti posti all'estero i costi di soccorso agli stronzi li addebitano...magari lo facessero pure qua...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Cosa*

Cosa vi avevo detto?Adesso vi è chiaro come agisce tebe?Son mesi che si rigira ogni cosa,anche cose più gravi...!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... Oscuro stava citando Massi in polemica...


per fortuna che qualcuno l'ha capito


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma i miei occhi sono verdi!!!
> 
> :incazzato:
> 
> ...


potevi tranquillamente mantenere la tua decisione


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglione io vado in pista,ho una macchina con la quale posso andare in pista e quando ogni tanto mi trovo sul misto mi piace arrivare al limite...ma quando sono solo...e nel rispetto dei limiti!Testa di minchia..!Il resto son stracazzi miei siete tristissimi...!!:rotfl:



confermo...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Adesso massinfedele tira fuori il volontariato di tebe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:gianni e pinotto....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiara ed evidente dici? Va bene.


non 

Non lo è? come fai adire che citava me, quando parlava chiaramente di sè?


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> adesso per rimediare non ti resta che pubblicare l'attestato di rischio
> 
> ...no quello farlocco...


ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma i miei occhi sono verdi!!!
> 
> :incazzato:
> 
> ...


Benvenuto nella grande congiura anti-Massi. Cazzo... ma tu sei un traditore! Che ci fai qui?


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... Oscuro stava citando Massi in polemica...



quindi oscuro non supera i limiti di velocità e non va forte in macchina  se non a volte quando è sicuro che sia tutto in sicurezza?
Non mi sembra abbia mai detto questo.

Se fosse così chiedo scusa a priori


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Occhi verdi*

Ascolta,il problemna è legislativo!La questione è che chi uccide in macchina risponderà sempre di omicidio colposo!E se cominciassimo a dire che chi va forte come questo grandissimo testa di cazzo di massinfedele rispondesse di dolo?chi corre mette nel conte che....allora forse le cose cambierebbero o no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non
> 
> Non lo è? come fai adire che citava me, quando parlava chiaramente di sè?


Oscuro corre in pista! Anche Daniele.


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero ho superato i 230 di contakm...diverse volte...ma autostrada a tre corsie...quasi deserta,ma l'ho fatto per pochi km..non hai idea come diventi ''stretta''la strada..e di come diventi leggera un'auto che pur pesa 18quintali...comunque andrenalina a tutto vapore....anche perche'rischio Gallardo della P.S.



male...
sempre avuto macchine grosse, tranne che da un anno a questa parte, ma ho superato i limiti solo di qualche km
le macchine grosse danno più sicurezza secondo me
e sono belle!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi oscuro non supera i limiti di velocità e non va forte in macchina se non a volte quando è sicuro che sia tutto in sicurezza?
> Non mi sembra abbia mai detto questo.
> 
> Se fosse così chiedo scusa a priori


Lui corre in pista, l'ha scritto più volte. Ne hanno parlato lui e Daniele, altro che corre in pista.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Piantala ne stai uscendo male ancora una volta!io adoro andare forte dove mi è consentito farlo e in altre circostanze che non sto qui a spiegare!Ma falla finita una buona volta!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro corre in pista! Anche Daniele.


si, emerge chiaramente dal suo messaggio di prima. Ma non farmi ridere. Comunque, sai che c'è? Va bene, sono un pericolo pubblico. E un bastardo assurdo. Ma mi spieghi perchè son tutti qui a righiare?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Allora*

Son mesi che si rigira tutto.....e son mesi che ho capito che adora far questo..adesso direi di piantarla o no?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*messaggio per i naviganti*

ci ho ripensato. Vado forte e me ne vanto
a chi non piace, mi spiace
purtroppo son fatto così
brum brum


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Perchè secondo te?tutti amici miei?non sappiamo leggere?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

tebe cara, che pazienza, ma come fai? io davvero ti ammiro
ma non mi do per vinto


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Mi spiace che a causa tua sta perdendo la faccia pure mamma tebe....che pure lei ci mette del suo...!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> alura, per chiarire:
> *- sono contrario alla guida pericolosa
> - sempre o spesso eccedo il limite di velocità ("andare forte in macchina")
> *- ho fatto un esempio non adatto date le emozioni che ha ingenerato.


Peccato che questi due punti sono molto in contrazione tra di loro. *"Andare forte in macchina" (eccedere nella velocità ) è "guida pericolosa"!

*Qui non si tratta ne di statistiche ne di controllo ne di pensarla in modo diverso. Se vuoi eccedere nella velocità te ne vai in pista!

Finire contro un muro ( oggetto fisso ) a 80 km/h equivale a buttarsi di testa dal 7° piano ..... ma scommetto che la risposta sarà che "hai il controllo del mezzo", "rischio controllato". E l'assurdo è che guadagnerai pochi secondi di tempo.

Se godessi veramente nel correre in auto andresti in pista. 

Io corro in moto... IN PISTA!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*ripeto*

vado fortissimo e me ne vanto. Ho mentito per cercare di convincere voi, gente importantissima nella mia vita, che sono una brava persona. Ma non è vero, vado fortissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si, emerge chiaramente dal suo messaggio di prima. Ma non farmi ridere. Comunque, sai che c'è? Va bene, sono un pericolo pubblico. E un bastardo assurdo. Ma mi spieghi perchè son tutti qui a righiare?


Perchè... vedi... tu credi di poter controllare gli effetti che hanno le tue azioni. Il traditore del resto... è convinto di non venire mai beccato. Non è così, sappilo. Fattene una ragione, non puoi riuscire a controllare tutto, a calcolare correttamente ogni rischio. Di fenomeni in giro che ci hanno provato... e che prima o poi hanno toccato con mano di non poterlo fare sempre, se ne vedono tanti. I rischi, dato che sei anche padre, non hai più il diritto di viverli sulla pelle tua, figuriamoci su quella degli altri.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Occhi verdi*

Ohhhh scommetto sei un ducatista...!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Peccato che questi due punti sono molto in contrazione tra di loro. *"Andare forte in macchina" (eccedere nella velocità ) è "guida pericolosa"!
> 
> *Qui non si tratta ne di statistiche ne di controllo ne di pensarla in modo diverso. Se vuoi eccedere nella velocità te ne vai in pista!
> 
> ...


non me ne frega nulla, io non rispetto le regole; e mi piace prendere rischi, se possibile contro gli altri, mi spiace, dovevo confessare


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Questo è un buon padre....:rotfl:!!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro corre in pista! *Anche Daniele.*



no, Daniele ha detto più volte di andare come un pazzo in macchina, tanto che in un 3d abbiamo litigato tutti con lui per questa cosa.
Ricordo bene io, il Conte e pure Simy cazziarlo


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè... vedi... tu credi di poter controllare gli effetti che hanno le tue azioni. Il traditore del resto... è convinto di non venire mai beccato. Non è così, sappilo. Fattene una ragione, non puoi riuscire a controllare tutto, a calcolare correttamente ogni rischio. Di fenomeni in giro che ci hanno provato... e che prima o poi hanno toccato con mano di non poterlo fare sempre, se ne vedono tanti. I rischi, dato che sei anche padre, non hai più il diritto di viverli sulla pelle tua, figuriamoci su quella degli altri.


messaggio recepito, grazie


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si, emerge chiaramente dal suo messaggio di prima. Ma non farmi ridere. Comunque, sai che c'è? Va bene, sono un pericolo pubblico. E un bastardo assurdo. Ma mi spieghi *perchè son tutti qui a righiare*?



ma no dai, che ringhiare

scaldavamo i motori


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> potevi tranquillamente mantenere la tua decisione


avrei potuto...

poi hai iniziato a scrivere stupidate e non ho più restito. 


CVD


massinfedele ha detto:


> non me ne frega nulla, io non rispetto le regole; e mi piace prendere rischi, se possibile contro gli altri, mi spiace, dovevo confessare


:nuke:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ahh*

Ahh quindi si sta riservando lo stesso trattamento a massinfedele dopo daniele quindi?tebe tu stai male....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui corre in pista, l'ha scritto più volte. Ne hanno parlato lui e Daniele, altro che corre in pista.



Sbri, la domanda è diversa.
Su Daniele ho già risposto.
Massinfedele ha specificato nei post dopo che non va forte in macchina a PRESCINDERE,  e che non si parla di 200 allora ne tantomeno di corse folli in macchina

Rifaccio la domanda.
Oscuro non ha mai superato i limiti di velocità?
Perchè massinfedele di questo parla.
Di fare una "galiardata" testosteronica alla lothar.
Chi ne è esente?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> avrei potuto...
> 
> poi hai iniziato a scrivere stupidate e non ho più restito. :nuke:


peccato, davvero


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Occhi verdi*

Ma son mesi che scrive stronzate avallate da quell'altra su....!Almeno ha finito di minacciare di pestare la gente sotto casa....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ancora*

Adesso salta fuori che sono io che vado a 200 kmh,e che massinfedele per emulare me...si sta prendendo secchiate di merda....:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri, la domanda è diversa.
> Su Daniele ho già risposto.
> Massinfedele ha specificato nei post dopo che non va forte in macchina a PRESCINDERE, e che non si parla di 200 allora ne tantomeno di corse folli in macchina
> 
> ...


lascia stare tebe, davvero. Non ci sono problemi. Io ho confessato. Mi sono liberato. Corro come un pazzo in macchina. E allora? Non vi sta bene, eliminatemi, non mi parlate più. Io sono cosi'


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quindi la menzogna è ammessa se è a fin di bene, la pensi anche tu cosi'?


Io mento ma lo faccio per me, mica per altri. E so bene quello che sto facendo, e di certo non è a fin di bene. Nel tradimento non esiste a fin di bene, è una cazzata.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ahh*

Adesso è così,prima no,anzi forse si,ma chissà....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, Daniele ha detto più volte di andare come un pazzo in macchina, tanto che in un 3d abbiamo litigato tutti con lui per questa cosa.
> Ricordo bene io, il Conte e pure Simy cazziarlo


Quello me lo sono perso, avete fatto bene a cazziarlo. Invece ricordavo un 3d dove lui e Oscuro parlavano di correre in pista. E che Daniele doveva andare su una certa pista a correre e gli avevo dato anche l'indicazione del ristorante.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma son mesi che scrive stronzate avallate da quell'altra su....!Almeno ha finito di minacciare di pestare la gente sotto casa....:rotfl:


dai, quello nun sta bene...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Infatti abbiamo cazziato daniele come massinfedele non capisco....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ohhhh scommetto sei un ducatista...!


ritenta e sarai più fortunato ...

ma poi proprio ducatista???


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*consigli*

se dovete mettere sotto qualcuno, pijate le vecchie, costano meno


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Solo lui non sta bene?ricordi mi voleva pestare a sangue?:rotflerò non si chiamano minacce:son"sperimentazioni":rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, Daniele ha detto più volte di andare come un pazzo in macchina, tanto che in un 3d abbiamo litigato tutti con lui per questa cosa.
> Ricordo bene io, il Conte e *pure Simy *cazziarlo


vero..me lo ricordo..


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Occhi verdi*

Sai ti vedo un purista...vabbè made in japan?gsx?r1?cbr 1000?ninja?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se dovete mettere sotto qualcuno, pijate le vecchie, costano meno


Però poi non lamentarti degli insulti...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*mi piace*

particolarmente andare forte vicino alle scuole, c'è più brivido....


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato. Vado forte e me ne vanto
> a chi non piace, mi spiace
> purtroppo son fatto così
> brum brum


Bravo. Sei in ottima compagnia: anche Saetta McQueen la pensa come te :mrgreen: 

[video=youtube;dk05FXbg7dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk05FXbg7dM[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai ti vedo un purista...vabbè made in japan?gsx?r1?cbr 1000?ninja?


R6 :up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Si mi ricordo anche io ma non ho capito che c'entra..oggi si è toccato il fondo...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato. Vado forte e me ne vanto
> a chi non piace, mi spiace
> purtroppo son fatto così
> *brum brum*


:rotfl:

che manica di rinco che siamo...

Cesù


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello me lo sono perso, avete fatto bene a cazziarlo. Invece ricordavo un 3d dove lui e Oscuro parlavano di correre in pista. E che Daniele doveva andare su una certa pista a correre e gli avevo dato anche l'indicazione del ristorante.


erano due cose distinte.... 
nel 3D dove diceva di correre l'abbiamo cazziato tutti oscuro compreso...


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi ricordo anche io ma non ho capito che c'entra..oggi si è toccato il fondo...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Bravo. Sei in ottima compagnia: anche Saetta McQueen la pensa come te :mrgreen:
> 
> [video=youtube;dk05FXbg7dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk05FXbg7dM[/video]


noi pazzi siam tutti cosi', che ci vuoi far


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello me lo sono perso, avete fatto bene a cazziarlo. Invece ricordavo un 3d dove lui e Oscuro parlavano di correre in pista. E che Daniele doveva andare su una certa pista a correre e gli avevo dato anche l'indicazione del ristorante.


quella non la ricordo ma se il conte legge sicuramente si ricorda e credo anche Simy.
Erano pure volate parole grosse verso Daniele


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> buona domanda. Sicuramente non solo l'amore, ma l'amore c'entra. Ma si, direi una serie di ragioni, perché?


Perchè l'univocità di una ragione è sempre riduttiva.
E limitante.
E ripeto fa comodo alle menti ottuse.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

:rotfl:Siii massinfedele corre però anche daniele e allora???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi sfugge qualcosa....sarò diversamente sveglio????:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> che manica di rinco che siamo...
> 
> Cesù


ti spiace spostarti? devo passare a velocità elevata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi ricordo anche io ma non ho capito che c'entra..oggi si è toccato il fondo...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è arrivato o no il momento di invaccare sto 3d e smetterla di leggere le stupidate a scopo irritante del tizio poco sopra??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io invece direi che le persone poco intelligenti discutono senza ammettere seppur tacitamente un minimo sindacale di concetti condivisi, sostituendoli alla cazzo con cio' che fa piu' comodo e pertanto il rischio beccarsi del ritardato o dell'ìmbecille e' incorporato...
> 
> co' la tua logica un ladro che non si sente ladro perche' non ha il valore della inviolabilita' della roba altrui, nun e' un ladro e nun dovrebbe manco esse perseguibile...
> 
> ...


Il ladro ragiona così.
Sono una brava persona che fa il suo lavoro.
Speriamo che non mi becchino.
Perchè sarebbe appunto un incidente sul lavoro.
E ogni lavoro ha le sue.

La sociologia ha mostrato che chi ruba lo fa perchè è convinto che sia impossibile beccarlo.

Sai meglio di me che il concetto di proprietà privata è culturale e non naturale.
Marx docet.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Occhi verdi*

Credo che possa bastare è che ancora non ho capito cosa cazzo c'entrava il povero daniele,mi spiegate?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Qui è arrivato il momento di chiamare il 118 e che arrivino infischiandosene dei limiti di velocità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è arrivato o no il momento di invaccare sto 3d e smetterla di leggere le stupidate a scopo irritante del tizio poco sopra??
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


magarriiii, ti prego portateli via con te. Mi faresti un gran favore. Ormai hai promesso, eh?

grazie


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*titolo: aiuto*

messaggio: non ci posso credere

ma resisto, ormai resisto


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si così rimanete tu il conte e tebe le menti eccelse,utenza divina,mi raccomando però meglio perdere la vita che un'ora.......o il contrario?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che possa bastare è che ancora non ho capito cosa cazzo c'entrava il povero daniele,mi spiegate?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Qui è arrivato il momento di chiamare il 118 e che arrivino infischiandosene dei limiti di velocità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io invacco... oramai , pur avendo già bucato anche questo topic, è arrivato il momento delle faccine inutili a scopo +1

Simy.....:angelo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

*????????*

Siamo persino riusciti a scambiare una domanda per una promessa.

:spiderman:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ascolta:senza offesa,son anni che scrivo qui,e ti giuro non ricordo un utente che ha messo inieme tante figure di merda così vicine,credimi,neanche insonne da seattle che qualcuno ricorderà,riesci a farmi ridere senza esser simpatico,ma ti è convenuto tornare?:rotfl:E io spero vivamente che tu rimanga sia ben inteso, io sono per la pluralità delle cazzate...ma tu figlio mio esageri!Insomma esser brutti è un diritto ma tu te ne approfitti....!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Siamo persino riusciti a scambiare una domanda per una promessa.


e me pareva, vabbe'


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Tebe che ne dici?
anche questo merdone non mi pare stia venendo male no?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Un bel trio monnezza....!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il ladro ragiona così.
> Sono una brava persona che fa il suo lavoro.
> Speriamo che non mi becchino.
> Perchè sarebbe appunto un incidente sul lavoro.
> ...


interessante, ma comunque il ladro viola la legge, il traditore no


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> magarriiii, ti prego portateli via con te. Mi faresti un gran favore. *Ormai hai promesso, eh?
> 
> *grazie


ma dove? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io invacco... oramai , pur avendo già bucato anche questo topic, è arrivato il momento delle faccine inutili a scopo +1
> 
> Simy.....:angelo:


 yes


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

E dai...basta:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> interessante, ma comunque il ladro viola la legge, il traditore no


Dipende appunto da paese e paese, da cultura e cultura.
In Pakistan tradire è reato.

In Italia per esempio postare in un forum durante l'orario di lavoro non è rubare allo Stato...


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dove? :rotfl::rotfl:


eh lo so, sono troppo ottimista. ma adesso staro' più accorto


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si così rimanete tu il conte e tebe le menti eccelse,utenza divina,mi raccomando però meglio perdere la vita che un'ora.......o il contrario?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


arf arf


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Adesso è tardi....!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende appunto da paese e paese, da cultura e cultura.
> In Pakistan tradire è reato.
> 
> In Italia per esempio postare in un forum durante l'orario di lavoro non è rubare allo Stato...


anche questo è vero. questo riguarda il confine tra morale e diritto che varia con il tempo e lo spazion

ed effettivamente, purtroppo, in italia vale quel che dici tu.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il ladro ragiona così.
> Sono una brava persona che fa il suo lavoro.
> Speriamo che non mi becchino.
> Perchè sarebbe appunto un incidente sul lavoro.
> ...


Marx docet sto cazzo...

al limite Proudhon, 'gnuranta...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Spazion?coglion?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma quante ne hai preso figlio mio...!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

riprendendo il discorso interrotto, ancora non vedo ragioni serie per pensare che il tradimento sia una violazione di qualsivoglia regola.

diverso il discorso per il fatto di non dirlo. Effettivamente su quello ancora non sono certissimo di aver pienamente ragione, anche se molti indizi sono a favore


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Mamma*

Chi mi aiuta a raccogliere i pezzi??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflarametri vitali assenti,non c'è più niente da fare son andati!Annullate la chiamata al 118,chiamate la stradale per i rilievi,e avvisiamo il magistrato per rimuovere sti 3 cadaveri.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> giusto per chiarire, fedeltà e sincerità non sono valori assoluti per me. Ma vabbe'


io ho la sfera di cristallo per cui qualunque valore non è assoluto. che sfera hai te? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Alt*

Aspettate uno dei tre respira,vabbe respira.........,ha ripreso a scrivere cazzate...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Allora si richiama anche il 118...!!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> riprendendo il discorso interrotto, ancora non vedo ragioni serie per pensare che il tradimento sia una violazione di qualsivoglia regola.
> 
> diverso il discorso per il fatto di non dirlo. Effettivamente su quello ancora non sono certissimo di aver pienamente ragione, anche se molti indizi sono a favore


Veramente non hai ragione su praticamente nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> claudio, benissimo. Lo vedi che torniamo da dove ho iniziato io? Se sia opportuno smettere, lasciarla etc. Se siamo su questo punto, nulla questio. Il mio confronto era con coloro i quali, e basta leggere alcuni messaggi, dicono che io non posso amare perché tradisco. A me interessa capire se hanno argomenti altri dal dire "mentire è male'. Perché per me quello non è un argomento valido.



Rispondo a questa tua, chissà se leggerò le altre, sono tante e probabilmente come sempre accade, in molte pagine c'è poco in tema. Minchia ho lasciato a 95 circa e sono più di 120 pagine in due ore? 

Tu puoi amare, come posso amare io, tu hai le tue idee io ho le mie, l'importante è che, sia io che tu, siamo sicuri di quello che siamo, e che siano realmente idee nostre, non frutto di convenienza.

L'amore di cui stiamo a parlare, non sapremo mai qual'è il migliore, siamo due soggetti diversi con vedute diverse. 

Tu ti ritrovi in una situazione che potevi evitare, evitare, non sposandoti, ma magari quello che sei lo sei diventato dopo il matrimonio, quindi....... 
Ora se tu ami tua moglie e per non non le farle del male, non le dici come la pensi veramente tu, personalmente non trovo vie di uscite. 

Ma stai mentendo a te stesso, alla tua vita, al tuo modo di essere. per riflesso lo stai facendo a chi ha dei valori diversi dal tuo. pensi che tua moglie possa essere felice di essere amata nella maniera in cui tu dici? non credi che tua moglie abbia la stessa capacità tua di poter decidere cosa fare della sua vita? probabilmente ti stai mettendo un gradino sopra tua moglie non dandole la possibilità di una libera scelta.

Tu hai scritto, mia moglie la pensa diversamente da me, tua moglie sa che tu la pensi come lei, chi ti dice che tua moglie non faccia come stai facendo tu? perchè tu ti arroghi il diritto di conoscere tua moglie, quando tua moglie potrebbe avere idee come le tue e magari più libere.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente non hai ragione su praticamente nulla.


me lo segno


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> riprendendo il discorso interrotto, ancora *non vedo ragioni serie* per pensare che il tradimento sia una violazione di qualsivoglia regola.
> 
> diverso il discorso per il fatto di non dirlo. Effettivamente su quello ancora non sono certissimo di aver pienamente ragione, anche se molti indizi sono a favore



bè, le ragioni sono molto serie
di più: è proprio la serietà, tra le altre cose, che dovrebbe spingere a non tradire, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*joey*

Ma lei che cazzo fa????Aveva ripreso con i parametri vitali...cazzo joey un pò di accortezza,questo è un incidente...na strage....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> me lo segno


Se la tua fosse una coppia aperta avresti tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma visto che così non è, mi spiace ma sei solo uno che se la racconta. Male, aggiungo.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente non hai ragione su praticamente nulla.


:up:



free ha detto:


> bè, le ragioni sono molto serie
> di più: è proprio la serietà, tra le altre cose, che dovrebbe spingere a non tradire, secondo me


:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*JOEY*

E basta su...è livido,cianotico,vuoi finirlo?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la tua fosse una coppia aperta avresti tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma visto che così non è, mi spiace ma sei solo uno che se la racconta. Male, aggiungo.



ari-quoto! ma non prenderci l'abitudine!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rispondo a questa tua, chissà se leggerò le altre, sono tante e probabilmente come sempre accade, in molte pagine c'è poco in tema. Minchia ho lasciato a 95 circa e sono più di 120 pagine in due ore?
> 
> Tu puoi amare, come posso amare io, tu hai le tue idee io ho le mie, l'importante è che, sia io che tu, siamo sicuri di quello che siamo, e che siano realmente idee nostre, non frutto di convenienza.
> 
> ...


purtroppo ho detto di andare forte in macchina ed allora è successo un casino. Anzi, lo dico anche a te, se del caso la cosa ti creasse problemi.

Nel merito. Ovviamente ne abbiamo parlato con mia moglie. Io non ho mai sostenuto di essere uno che crede alla fedeltà. La mia posizione è che non ci credo, lei si', io non ho memoria e quindi non tradisco per non essere beccato. Dunque, fra di noi il punto chiaro è che io non sono per la fedeltà e lei si. Lei sa benissimo che se mi dicesse: da oggi non saremo più fedeli, io approverei. La sa benissimo che io non tradisco solo perché lei è contraria, non per convinzione o altro.

Detto questo, il punto è se hai ragione tu, cioé che sarebbe più felice a sapere, o meno. Questo non lo so


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la tua fosse una coppia aperta avresti tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma visto che così non è, mi spiace ma sei solo uno che se la racconta. Male, aggiungo.


quoto+smeraldo


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Niente non ci ho capito un cazzo ancora una volta...allora sono io...:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la tua fosse una coppia aperta avresti tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma visto che così non è, mi spiace ma sei solo uno che se la racconta. Male, aggiungo.


non mi pare che tu abbia addotto ragioni valide al tuo ragionamento.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Noooo*

Pure mille pensieri??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oggi è un record.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure mille pensieri??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oggi è un record.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi dica  che mi sono persa?  Ammetto di non aver letto proprio tutto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Tanto*

Tanto millepensieri,ma è troppo lunga e non riesco a smettere di ridere....:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

avete notato che in questo topic siamo quasi tutti d'accordo??


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi dica  che mi sono persa?  Ammetto di non aver letto proprio tutto.


e nun fa cazzate a rimetterte in pari a legge, che te sei specialista...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ecco*

Non è mai successo giuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mai!!!!!


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> avete notato che in questo topic siamo quasi tutti d'accordo??



eh?


:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente non ci ho capito un cazzo ancora una volta...allora sono io...:rotfl:


porca troja, peggiora ad ogni post....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Già*

Oggi si è pacificato tradimento.net.....:rotfl::rotfl:non ho mai visto nulla di simile....!:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> avete notato che in questo topic siamo quasi tutti d'accordo??


massi ci sta guidando verso l'armonia, un profeta incompreso.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

é stato pure lasciato solo....quei due paraculi son volati via incuranti dei limiti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> avete notato che in questo topic siamo quasi tutti d'accordo??



ed è la prima volta che succede! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è mai successo giuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mai!!!!!


Dobbiamo ringraziare Massi. Ha fatto un gran bel lavoro.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> massi ci sta guidando verso l'armonia, un profeta incompreso.


:yoga:


dici che alla fine dovremmmo ringraziarlo


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> avete notato che in questo topic siamo quasi tutti d'accordo??


E' UN GOMBLOTTO!!!!

DIGIAMOLO!!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ripeto:mai visto nulla di simile!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é stato pure lasciato solo....quei due paraculi son volati via incuranti dei limiti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



arf arf


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ed è la prima volta che succede! :rotfl:


record :victory:


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é stato pure lasciato solo....quei due paraculi son volati via incuranti dei limiti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


li capisco...

hanno gia' i guai loro...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' UN GOMBLOTTO!!!!
> 
> DIGIAMOLO!!!!
> 
> ahahahahah


mi hai letto nel pensiero...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Ne ho viste tante,di solito ci son le due fazioni,ma oggi ho visto proprio l'incredibile.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi cazzo gli ha detto di tornare dico io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> pensi che sarebbero più felici? Non pensi che sei tu a decidere per loro?



ma sono loro che dovrebbero decidere per loro. Non tu, non io, non altri. Loro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho viste tante,di solito ci son le due fazioni,ma oggi ho visto proprio l'incredibile.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi cazzo gli ha detto di tornare dico io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non tutto il male viene per nuocere.

Basterebbe solo levargli la patente e sarebbe innocuo ( Moglie esclusa ).


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Azzo*

Alt fermi tutti anche il secondo da segni di vita ho udito un arf arf,bene annulliamo la stradale,e chiamate un'altra ambulanza....!Per il magistrato chiamata confermata ma il cadavere è solo uno....e non si trova...!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Tranquillo a 15 anni non hai nessuna patente se non quella del coglione...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non mi pare che tu abbia addotto ragioni valide al tuo ragionamento.


Devo spiegare l'ovvio?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> purtroppo ho detto di andare forte in macchina ed allora è successo un casino. Anzi, lo dico anche a te, se del caso la cosa ti creasse problemi.
> 
> Nel merito. Ovviamente ne abbiamo parlato con mia moglie. Io non ho mai sostenuto di essere uno che crede alla fedeltà. La mia posizione è che non ci credo, lei si', io non ho memoria e quindi non tradisco per non essere beccato. Dunque, fra di noi il punto chiaro è che io non sono per la fedeltà e lei si. Lei sa benissimo che se mi dicesse: da oggi non saremo più fedeli, io approverei. La sa benissimo che io non tradisco solo perché lei è contraria, non per convinzione o altro.
> 
> Detto questo, il punto è se hai ragione tu, cioé che sarebbe più felice a sapere, o meno. Questo non lo so




Non so se riuscirò a spiegarmi, a scrivere mi viene davvero difficile, odio le virgole i punti e tutto il resto.

Dopo alcuni mesi mia moglie, donna che mi conosce davvero, perchè sono sempre stato chiaro e sincero con lei, mi disse, Clà se ti capiterà di tradirmi, di avere per un'altra donna emozioni che io non riesco più a darti, sarò sempre qui per te, e disse, dopo quello che ho fatto alla mia vita e di conseguenza alla tua, ho capito che vuol dire essere amati veramente.
Sono state parole belle e di fondo anche brutte, si perde la soggettività si perde la dignità, si perde la propria persona quando si ama un'altro/a.

Attento massi, spero mi sia spiegato, altro modo non riesco a scrivere per farti capire tra le righe. 

Attento


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Si chi ragiona per ovvio è ottuso non hai letto allora?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma che deve capire....sta sotto un treno....:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sono loro che dovrebbero decidere per loro. Non tu, non io, non altri. Loro.


e su questo forse hai ragione. questo è davvero il punto cruciale


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

lassa stà!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si chi ragiona per ovvio è ottuso non hai letto allora?


Non ho letto, ma di solito le ovvietà sono tali perchè sono vere, e quindi tutt'al più ragionando per ovvietà al massimo si
corre il rischio di essere banali, ma non di dire cazzate.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Lassà perde fratè....qui stiamo facendo i rilievi e tu esci con sti dogmi e dai.facce lavorà....:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo spiegare l'ovvio?


se non ti spiace


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

E allora sei un cazzaro pure tu....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lassa stà!!!!


Comandi!!

Oggi hai messo la lavatrice avanti ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quella si chiama anestesia. Che, nel caso ci sia un problema doloroso di qualsiasi genere, serve a tacitare il dolore ma non risolve il problema.



quoto


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]Non so se riuscirò a spiegarmi, a scrivere mi viene davvero difficile, odio le virgole i punti e tutto il resto.
> 
> Dopo alcuni mesi mia moglie, donna che mi conosce davvero, perchè sono sempre stato chiaro e sincero con lei, mi disse, Clà se ti capiterà di tradirmi, di avere per un'altra donna emozioni che io non riesco più a darti, sarò sempre qui per te, e disse, dopo quello che ho fatto alla mia vita e di conseguenza alla tua, ho capito che vuol dire essere amati veramente.
> Sono state parole belle e di fondo anche brutte, si perde la soggettività si perde la dignità, si perde la propria persona quando si ama un'altro/a.
> ...


no, ti sei spiegato benissimo. Mia moglie, all'inizio della nostra storia mi ha fatto promettere di amarla anche quando non l'amero' più. Penso che siano concetti simili.

forse, come dicono alcuni, avrei dovuto lasciarla all'inizio. Se è cosi', questo è il mio errore. Sempre fatto in buona fede però, convinto di non fare del male. Questo era il mio unico punto. Cercare di far capire che anche un traditore seriale può essere convinto di amare e di fare bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Comandi!!
> 
> Oggi hai messo la lavatrice avanti ?


programma per i delicati :up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*claudio*

Potreste non postare per 10 min su questo 3d?stiamo facendo i rilievi...oggi è stata na tragedia per favore....!!Avete visto il conte?I feriti son stati portati in ospedale,non si trova il terzo...allontanatevi grazie!!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potreste non postare per 10 min su questo 3d?stiamo facendo i rilievi...oggi è stata na tragedia per favore....!!Avete visto il conte?I feriti son stati portati in ospedale,non si trova il terzo...allontanatevi grazie!!:rotfl:


piuttosto controlla quella macchia di sangue...


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo spiegare l'ovvio?


se è ovvio, non spiegarlo


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e su questo forse hai ragione. questo è davvero il punto cruciale


Aspetta che sto indietro di 50 pagine, le mie pause dal lavoro sono brevi. Non vi sto dietro. Torno a 50 pagine fa, commento pian piano, se mi pare il caso, man mano che m'imbatto


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se non ti spiace


Se tradisci qualcuno che non sa che lo stai facendo e non vorrebbe che tu lo facessi stai facendogli/le un torto. Poi puoi anche stare a posto con la coscienza, ma di certo ti stai comportando male, per qualsivoglia motivo tu possa farlo. Negarlo è assurdo, oltre che inutile. Puoi continuare, ma oltre a raccontartela non cambia nulla.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Nooo*

Mi ha fatto promettere di amarla anche quando non l'amerò più....ma se non ti amo più come faccio ad amarti???


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto


il punto mi è chiaro anna. e ti ripeto, può darsi che sia vero. ma il discorso che stavo cercando di fare, pur con molte difficoltà, era semplicemente che questo non voleva dire che io non abbia fatto le cose in buona fede, convinto di far bene. E' un punto importante anche questo, per l'analisi e le decisioni sul dopo


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Occhi verdi*

Occhiverdi dammi una mano,questo continua a sparare frasi incomprensibili,ma era così da prima l'incidente o ha incominciato dopo!Dai chiama la centrale e fatti mandare una volante in ausilio dai...!!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se tradisci qualcuno che non sa che lo stai facendo e non vorrebbe che tu lo facessi stai facendogli/le un torto. Poi puoi anche stare a posto con la coscienza, ma di certo ti stai comportando male, per qualsivoglia motivo tu possa farlo. Negarlo è assurdo, oltre che inutile. Puoi continuare, ma oltre a raccontartela non cambia nulla.


ma io su questo non ho detto il contrario. Ho detto che forse questo è vero. L'ho scritto varie volte. Ma questo non vuol dire che io non ami mia moglie, che sia tutta una farsa. Può darsi benissimo che tu abbia ragione, ma se anche le avessi fatto questo torto, non vuol dire che non ci sia un rapporto.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se tradisci qualcuno che non sa che lo stai facendo e non vorrebbe che tu lo facessi stai facendogli/le un torto. Poi puoi anche stare a posto con la coscienza, ma di certo ti stai comportando male, per qualsivoglia motivo tu possa farlo. Negarlo è assurdo, oltre che inutile. Puoi continuare, ma oltre a raccontartela non cambia nulla.


se vai indietro nella discussione, vdrei che si discuteva circa la natura del sentimento di un traditore seriale. Il mio punto era, in breve, che l'assenza di sincerità non vuol dire necessariamente assenza di amore. E tentavo di discutere su questo. Non nego, anche se non sono convinto fino in fondo, che sia ammissibile sostenere che non dirlo sia sbagliato


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se vai indietro nella discussione, vdrei che si discuteva circa la natura del sentimento di un traditore seriale. Il mio punto era, in breve, che l'assenza di sincerità non vuol dire necessariamente assenza di amore. E tentavo di discutere su questo. Non nego, anche se non sono convinto fino in fondo, che sia ammissibile sostenere che non dirlo sia sbagliato


Ma se ami o meno tua moglie non fa alcuna differenza. Anzi, se la ami è pure peggio.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se ami o meno tua moglie non fa alcuna differenza. Anzi, se la ami è pure peggio.


peggio nel senso che il torto è maggiore? Va bene, in base al tuo punto di vista ci sta. Ma ciò non toglie che sia possibile amare ed essere traditori seriali. Era questo il punto


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> peggio nel senso che il torto è maggiore? Va bene, in base al tuo punto di vista ci sta. Ma ciò non toglie che sia possibile amare ed essere traditori seriali. Era questo il punto


ho una domanda: ma chi asseriva il contrario?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rispondo a questa tua, chissà se leggerò le altre, sono tante e probabilmente come sempre accade, in molte pagine c'è poco in tema. Minchia ho lasciato a 95 circa e sono più di 120 pagine in due ore?
> 
> Tu puoi amare, come posso amare io, tu hai le tue idee io ho le mie, l'importante è che, sia io che tu, siamo sicuri di quello che siamo, e che siano realmente idee nostre, non frutto di convenienza.
> 
> ...


Ma ben speriamolo! Che si scopi tutti gli uomini del suo paese. padre ed eventuali fratelli di massinfedele. e pure quelli dei paesi confinanti


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*Infatti.*



Sole ha detto:


> Confessale tutto e senti un po' lei cosa ne pensa, allora.


Anche mio marito non aveva sensi di colpa, PRIMA.

Adesso vive malissimo, ha gettato il cellulare, non ha più voglia di uscire, ha chiesto scusa non so quante volte, non si da pace.

Solo quando lo saprà la moglie metterà alla prova i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> peggio nel senso che il torto è maggiore? Va bene, in base al tuo punto di vista ci sta. Ma ciò non toglie che sia possibile amare ed essere traditori seriali. Era questo il punto


Mai detto il contrario.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche mio marito non aveva sensi di colpa, PRIMA.
> 
> Adesso vive malissimo, ha gettato il cellulare, non ha più voglia di uscire, ha chiesto scusa non so quante volte, non si da pace.
> 
> Solo quando lo saprà la moglie metterà alla prova i sensi di colpa.


questo è anche vero. Ma potrebbe anche mentire adesso, no? far finta di avere sensi di colpa


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai detto il contrario.


il discorso, finché è rimasto tale, si incentrava su questo punto. Sul fatto che non fosse possibile amare essendo traditori seriale, perché la sincerità è elemento essenziale dell'amore. 

Sul fatto del non dire, posso anche essere, in teoria, d'accordo con te. Non lo sono perché credo che se io ritengo di non fare, in sostanza, nulla di male e sono convinto di questo e decido di tenerlo nascosto, potrebbe essere considerata una bugia a fin di bene. Non dire cose che potrebbero far soffrire, per non rovinare una viat che per il resto (ipoteticamente) è perfetta. La tesi opposta era: se si ritiene che la sincerità è elemento ineluttabile, manca l'amore ed allora la vita è, per definizione, imperfetta.


----------



## Danielona (15 Novembre 2012)

*Non capisco perchè uno entri in un forum 'tradimento' per offendere altri.*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe sei patetica,vivi nell'irreale,sei spalleggiata da 4 scemotti,ma te ne rendi conto?


IO INVECE TROVO CHE NON SBAGLI UN POST, è molto diretta e, pur pensandola molto diversamente, probabilmente per percorsi di vita opposti, mi piace molto leggere e ascolto i suoi consigli ed esperienze di vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il discorso, finché è rimasto tale, si incentrava su questo punto. Sul fatto che non fosse possibile amare essendo traditori seriale, perché la sincerità è elemento essenziale dell'amore.
> 
> Sul fatto del non dire, posso anche essere, in teoria, d'accordo con te. Non lo sono perché credo che se io ritengo di non fare, in sostanza, nulla di male e sono convinto di questo e decido di tenerlo nascosto, potrebbe essere considerata una bugia a fin di bene. Non dire cose che potrebbero far soffrire, per non rovinare una viat che per il resto (ipoteticamente) è perfetta. La tesi opposta era: se si ritiene che la sincerità è elemento ineluttabile, manca l'amore ed allora la vita è, per definizione, imperfetta.


Personalmente se amassi non tradirei. Però di sicuro esistono persone che pur amando il coniuge hanno anche bisogno di qualcos'altro. Il punto è che puoi anche mentire, ma non è a fin di bene. O meglio, è al fine del
tuo bene, non di quello di tua moglie, che non ha alcuna voce in capitolo perchè non sa e se sapesse probabilmente distruggerebbe la
vita perfetta che dici. La TUA vita perfetta.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Divini-Resto del forum 0-9!Espulso contepinceton per gioco scorretto!Espulso massinfedele per troppe cazzate!Divini,comprate qualcuno perchè vi hanno fatto il culo a strisce!


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Personalmente se amassi non tradirei. Però di sicuro esistono persone che pur amando il coniuge hanno anche bisogno di qualcos'altro. Il punto è che puoi anche mentire, ma non è a fin di bene. O meglio, è al fine del
> tuo bene, non di quello di tua moglie, che non ha alcuna voce in capitolo perchè non sa e se sapesse probabilmente distruggerebbe la
> vita perfetta che dici. La TUA vita perfetta.


yes


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto promettere di amarla anche quando non l'amerò più....ma se non ti amo più come faccio ad amarti???


certo che da come ha detto, manco la mugliera ne esce benissimo...

minchia se sta frecata pur'ess'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma sarà vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo che da come ha detto, manco la mugliera ne esce benissimo...
> 
> minchia se sta frecata pur'ess'...
> 
> ahahahah


Dio fa le montagne e poi ce fiocca, fa li cristiani e poi li accoppia...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*è un uomo*



massinfedele ha detto:


> questo è anche vero. Ma potrebbe anche mentire adesso, no? far finta di avere sensi di colpa


Sicuramente, ma ha perso tutta la certezza di prima, quando, davanti ad un semplice sospetto mi diceva 'ma sei matta'  'ma cosa ti viene in mente' 'ma secondo te', e non ho mai visto mio marito ridotto come dopo la scoperta della sua storia.

Tieni presente che mia figlia non gli parla più. Che la cosa purtroppo è a conoscenza anche dei suoi parenti, che il giudizio della sua famiglia gli pesa e molto, che le prove sono talmente tante che non ha scuse. Che ha perso la libertà ampia di cui godeva, poteva andarsene, ma è un uomo.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Personalmente se amassi non tradirei. Però di sicuro esistono persone che pur amando il coniuge hanno anche bisogno di qualcos'altro. Il punto è che puoi anche mentire, ma non è a fin di bene. O meglio, è al fine del
> tuo bene, non di quello di tua moglie, che non ha alcuna voce in capitolo perchè non sa e se sapesse probabilmente distruggerebbe la
> vita perfetta che dici. La TUA vita perfetta.


davvero quando ami non tradisci?


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sarà vero?:rotfl:


cazzata piu' cazzata meno...

ormai...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Personalmente se amassi non tradirei. Però di sicuro esistono persone che pur amando il coniuge hanno anche bisogno di qualcos'altro. Il punto è che puoi anche mentire, ma non è a fin di bene. O meglio, è al fine del
> tuo bene, non di quello di tua moglie, che non ha alcuna voce in capitolo perchè non sa e se sapesse probabilmente distruggerebbe la
> vita perfetta che dici. La TUA vita perfetta.


:umile:

Joey oggi ti quoto random


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma ha perso tutta la certezza di prima, quando, davanti ad un semplice sospetto mi diceva 'ma sei matta' 'ma cosa ti viene in mente' 'ma secondo te', e non ho mai visto mio marito ridotto come dopo la scoperta della sua storia.
> 
> Tieni presente che mia figlia non gli parla più. Che la cosa purtroppo è a conoscenza anche dei suoi parenti, che il giudizio della sua famiglia gli pesa e molto, che le prove sono talmente tante che non ha scuse. Che ha perso la libertà ampia di cui godeva, poteva andarsene, ma è un uomo.


io ci ho pensato e se capitasse a me:
- spiegherei tutto
- lascerei a lei la scelta se tenermi cosi' o lasciarmi
- non mi metteri mai in pianta stabile con nessun'altra
- rimarrei a disposizione della famiglia, vivendo vicino
- tutte le finanze a lei


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Non senti odore di presa per i fondelli?


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Dio fa le montagne e poi ce fiocca, fa li cristiani e poi li accoppia...


se la moglie ha fatto tale richiesta allora e' proprio scema e proprio godendo di tale status e' diventata la prescelta de massimino nostro...

che altra spiegazione se po' da'?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se la moglie ha fatto tale richiesta allora e' proprio scema e proprio godendo di tale status e' diventata la prescelta de massimino nostro...
> 
> che altra spiegazione se po' da'?
> 
> ahahahah



non lo so. ma oggi è successo di tutto qua dentro...sarà la congiunzione astrale?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Divini retrocessi,resto del forum promosso!


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la tua fosse una coppia aperta avresti tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma visto che così non è, mi spiace ma sei solo uno che se la racconta. Male, aggiungo.


anvedi giuseppino. condivido


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> davvero quando ami non tradisci?


Già.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso  minerva quota joey????:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso minerva quota joey????:rotfl:


puoi chiamare la tipa degli oroscopi e ti fai dire se le stelle oggi sono al contrario??????


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già.


quindi non ami tua moglie, perché mi sembrava di aver capito che la tradivi


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso minerva quota joey????:rotfl:


se dice cose che condivido


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> puoi chiamare la tipa degli oroscopi e ti fai dire se le stelle oggi sono al contrario??????



Ah! ma giuseppino è Joey ? 

Mii pippineddu si chiama.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Massinfedele caro non ti sei stancato di fare figure barbine?


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so. ma oggi è successo di tutto qua dentro...sarà la congiunzione astrale?


o forse sara' la crisi e s'assumono meno sostanze psicotrope perche' custen....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*SI*

Sto chiamando.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto chiamando.....!:rotfl:



dopo chiamami e aggiornami... ah salutamela... :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

No dolce ex stermy,i divini son stupidini di loro!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> o forse sara' la crisi e s'assumono meno sostanze psicotrope perche' custen....
> 
> ahahahahah



 so i neuroni bruciati allora


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Azzo*

Stupidini?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato1 (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il discorso, finché è rimasto tale, si incentrava su questo punto. Sul fatto che non fosse possibile amare essendo traditori seriale, perché la sincerità è elemento essenziale dell'amore.
> 
> Sul fatto del non dire, posso anche essere, in teoria, d'accordo con te. Non lo sono perché credo che se io ritengo di non fare, in sostanza, nulla di male e sono convinto di questo e decido di tenerlo nascosto, potrebbe essere considerata una bugia a fin di bene. Non dire cose che potrebbero far soffrire, per non rovinare una viat che per il resto (ipoteticamente) è perfetta. La tesi opposta era: se si ritiene che la sincerità è elemento ineluttabile, manca l'amore ed allora la vita è, per definizione, imperfetta.



la sincerità è elemento essenziale se sei in grado di amare e di essere amato per quello che sei.

mai pensato che, in una relazione, la realtà parziale che si offre è la stessa che poi, per forza di cose, si può ricevere?


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No dolce ex stermy,i divini son stupidini di loro!


ao' dolce a chi?

ahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Pure*

Pure i non registrati adesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloveri divini....poveri....!!


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> la sincerità è elemento essenziale se sei in grado di amare e di essere amato per quello che sei.
> 
> mai pensato che, in una relazione, la realtà parziale che si offre è la stessa che poi, per forza di cose, si può ricevere?


na' domanda de riserva pe' lui, nun ce l'hai?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Si dolce oscuro,poveri divini,che figura meschina  hanno fatto!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> la sincerità è elemento essenziale se sei in grado di amare e di essere amato per quello che sei.
> 
> mai pensato che, in una relazione, la realtà parziale che si offre è la stessa che poi, per forza di cose, si può ricevere?


Ma potrebbe anche andare bene. Non so tu, ma io non vedo tanti grandi amori duraturi. Vedo tanti problemi di coppia, e tanti divorzi. Ed allora provare a creare una realtà bella, ma magari parziale, assicurandosi la durata con il tradimento, perché magari le fedeltà dopo un pò potrebbe rompere la coppia potrebbe non essere cosi' male


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

e prova





massinfedele ha detto:


> Ma potrebbe anche andare bene. Non so tu, ma io non vedo tanti grandi amori duraturi. Vedo tanti problemi di coppia, e tanti divorzi. Ed allora provare a creare una realtà bella, ma magari parziale, assicurandosi la durata con il tradimento, perché magari le fedeltà dopo un pò potrebbe rompere la coppia potrebbe non essere cosi' male


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Povero Massinfedele i tanti problemi che vedi son quelli che hai nella testa!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si* dolce *oscuro,poveri divini,che figura meschina hanno fatto!


troppi zuccheri?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma chi cazzo  è mò questo?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il punto mi è chiaro anna. e ti ripeto, può darsi che sia vero. ma il discorso che stavo cercando di fare, pur con molte difficoltà, era semplicemente che questo non voleva dire che io non abbia fatto le cose in buona fede, convinto di far bene. E' un punto importante anche questo, per l'analisi e le decisioni sul dopo


Ma ammazzati. buona fede........AHAHAAHAH
questa fa pendant coi principi. e quindi si tirna a 100 pagine fa in cui ti dicevo i sputarti in faccia. se li avessi fatto e glu altri nin ti avessero seguito nel tuo delurii di puttanate, cazzate, stronzate ecc..., si sarebbero risparmiati un sacco di GB


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> troppi zuccheri?


avra' bisogno d'affetto...

speriamo che e' pure bona perche' i cessi mi deprimono...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo è mò questo?:rotfl:


pensavo ad alex...ma è troppo smielato...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Io sono il detentore della verità,dolce oscuro!


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono il detentore della verità,dolce oscuro!


sara' pure, pero' me pari un po' rekkia...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono il detentore della verità,dolce oscuro!



alex ma stai bene?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Alex è appena arrivato...mancava lui:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non è possibile....:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

No dolce simy io non sono alex,io son la verità!


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No dolce simy io non sono alex,io son la verità!


allora illuminaci che stamo tutti ar buio...

datte fòco...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Massinfedele continuo pensare al tuo divorzio.
E mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa.

Hai trovato un buon motivo per dire a lei sul perchè vuoi divorziare?
Lasciamo per ora da parte quel che è vero e falso.

Perchè la gente crede vero quel che le pare più plausibile.

Poi ti dico un'altra cosa.

Ma magari mettiamo che sia così.
Tu fin'ora sei vissuto in un certo modo, che io conosco molto bene in prima persona.
E diciamo che si vive così perchè appunto si trova da mangiare.

Insomma non ci si pensa.

Mettiamo che tu ti dica, oh santi numi, grazie a voi la me xè sempre na drita, nessuno sa niente di tutte le mie malefatte. Ora chiudo baracca e burattini e resetto tutto.

La mossa del divorzio dal mio punto di vista è geniale, perchè assomiglia al chiuedere un'attività.
Ho lavorato per vent'anni senza partita iva e non ho mai versato un centesimo di tasse, ma vedo che le acque si stanno facendo cattive, chiudo tutto e mi ritiro a vita privata no? ( invece di scendere in politica no?)

Una volta divorziato sei libero di vivere da putaniero no?
Ma è squalificata la fedeltà, perchè l'unica persona a cui avevi fatto quel giuramento, ora è fuori dai giochi.

In fondo divorziare è dare un colpo di spugna ad una vita che si è vissuta con una persona no?

Poi la sincerità è una cosa...
Il vero o falso un'altra...

Una volta ci fu un dissidio tra amici.
Alcuni mi chiesero com'era una cosa e io glielo dissi.
Poi andarono dall'altra persona e chiesero a lei.
E lei disse diverso.

Loro credettero a me.
Questa persona si è incazzata come una iena perchè ha creduto a me e non a lei.

NOn mi sono scomposto.
Perchè dalla mia parte ho oggetti che mostrano come sono le cose, no?

COme dire Massinfedele inutile parlare se esiste qualche foto che ti ritrae a ciulare con qualcuna no?

Ma per quel che ne so io sulla tua vita, tu puoi avere ciulato mezzo mondo e neanche no eh?

Infine in certi casi dire la verità è tradire...

Tradire la fiducia di tutte quelle brave signore che sono venute a letto con te no?

Insomma tradire si può, ma bisogna sempre essere pronti a venir smascherati.
Questo è il fatto.

Te lo dice un uomo che ha passato la vita ad avvertire: 
Mi so un porcon...
E si sente dire...ma noooooooooooooooooooooo...tu sei tanto una brava personaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No dolce simy io non sono alex,io son la verità!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Dolce stermy non sono gay,non ho sesso,son trasparente come l'acqua surgiva surgente,per quello i divini hanno perso son poco trasparenti!


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No dolce simy io non sono alex,io son la verità!


buonasera signor verità, ha pagato il biglietto all'ingresso?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma che eleganza...acqua surgiva surgente....


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Dolce minerva io non sono,ma esisto,son qui e giudico questo il mio compito!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Massinfedele continuo pensare al tuo divorzio.
> E mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa.
> 
> Hai trovato un buon motivo per dire a lei sul perchè vuoi divorziare?
> ...


conte, n primo luogo l'ipotesi divorzio era solo un'ipotesi, nata da alcune considerazioni ricevute qui dentro. Pur se il mio 3D di oggi sembra smentirlo, ci sono e ci sono stati commenti validi, anche provenienti da persone che hanno idee opposte alle mie.

Ti dico la verità. Alle volte il divorzio mi tenta. Che cosa direi? Che sono arrivato alla fine, che non credo più in questa vita e che voglio essere libero. Io non confesserei mai, neppure sotto tortura. 

Ma in realtà, l'unico cruccio è se dovrei smettere e se si se il mio rapporto reggerebbe l'oda d'urto della fine della mia seconda vita. Se sono pronto ad appendere l'arnese al muro.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pensavo ad alex...ma è troppo smielato...


Giusto. non sono io.. io sono quello dell' ammazzati e dello sputo. stupidini ma doprsttutto dolce ad ex..non scherziamo


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Mhh*

Eccone n'altro questo giudica....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dolce stermy non sono gay,non ho sesso,son trasparente come l'acqua surgiva surgente,per quello i divini hanno perso son poco trasparenti!


Ciao Jason
Ti aspettavo...
C'è molto lavoro qui...

[video=youtube;UTNhIJVZg0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTNhIJVZg0s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Dolce oscuro,non sei l'unico a poterlo fare sai?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> conte, n primo luogo l'ipotesi divorzio era solo un'ipotesi, nata da alcune considerazioni ricevute qui dentro. Pur se il mio 3D di oggi sembra smentirlo, ci sono e ci sono stati commenti validi, anche provenienti da persone che hanno idee opposte alle mie.
> 
> Ti dico la verità. Alle volte il divorzio mi tenta. Che cosa direi? Che sono arrivato alla fine, che non credo più in questa vita e che voglio essere libero. Io non confesserei mai, neppure sotto tortura.
> 
> Ma in realtà, l'unico cruccio è se dovrei smettere e se si se il mio rapporto reggerebbe l'oda d'urto della fine della mia seconda vita. Se sono pronto ad appendere l'arnese al muro.


Sai che è davvero bastarda tra i 40 e i 50 per noi uomini no?
Quindi fossi in te mi prenderei uno stand by da tutto e da tutte per un po'...poi vedo come mi piace vivere...

Per me non è stato difficile abbandonare quella vita, dopo un incubo.
Una notte mi sono sognato che ero su un letto di ospedale con tutte delle sacche attaccate alle mie vene...
Guardo le sacche e ho visto tutti i volti delle donne a cui ho dato "troppa retta"....

E al mattino paffete...

Non le ho più cercate.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso arriva......scommettiamo??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

O conte divino, oggi anche tu a pecorino?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che è davvero bastarda tra i 40 e i 50 per noi uomini no?
> Quindi fossi in te mi prenderei uno stand by da tutto e da tutte per un po'...poi vedo come mi piace vivere...
> 
> Per me non è stato difficile abbandonare quella vita, dopo un incubo.
> ...


effettivamente, forse dovrei fare un periodo di prova e dedicarmi ad un nuovo sport. Dunque tu hai smesso?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O conte divino, oggi anche tu a pecorino?


No oggi sono dentro sta roba qui...
[video=youtube;QLu_YrA7bXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLu_YrA7bXs&feature=related[/video]

Ora nella prima fuga abbiamo delle note ribattute e quartine di sedicesimi: resta da capire se la prima nota delle quartine vada intesa come terza nota ribattuta, o come prima nota della quartina...

E' ta ta tititi o ta ta ta titi?

Pensavo di trovare la verità...ma tutte le esecuzion sono diverse dalle altre...

E non riesco a capire chi è sincero o chi mente...

Ma potrei decidere che solo Rogg suona giusto e che gli altri siano tutte delle merde perchè non suonano come lui.

Che casin...


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :umile:
> 
> Joey oggi ti quoto random


vero Simy?




non lo trovi strano oggi  Joey  ?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> effettivamente, forse dovrei fare un periodo di prova e dedicarmi ad un nuovo sport. Dunque tu hai smesso?


Si ho fatto solo due promesse a due donne...
Tu sarai l'ultima.
E ad un'altra tu sarai l'estrema.

Sai le ultime cose prima di chiudere l'attività...

Ossia chiudo il motel no?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O conte divino, oggi anche tu a pecorino?


ma sarai cretino

solo uno puo' fare questo genere di battutino:carneval:




certo che pure io...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Conticino conticello lo hai preso nel sedere e dici pure quanto è bello!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho fatto solo due promesse a due donne...
> Tu sarai l'ultima.
> E ad un'altra tu sarai l'estrema.
> 
> ...


ed il tuo rapporto di coppia ne ha risentito?


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vero Simy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, come sempre...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho fatto solo due promesse a due donne...
> Tu sarai l'ultima.
> E ad un'altra tu sarai l'estrema.
> 
> ...



Carissimo Contin da Cornaredo..l'eta'''pericolosa''per noi e dopo i 50..mica tra 40 e 50..almeno io allora ero piu'tranqulllo.Poi piantale di ''spaventare''il patacca invornito de'noiartri..alias Maxfedele..gia'che e'pieno di dubbi...e se lui cede e si pente chi resta qua'dentro con me???Forse Tebe...ma anche lei ormai salta la barricata e torna fedele.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No oggi sono dentro sta roba qui...
> [video=youtube;QLu_YrA7bXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLu_YrA7bXs&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Ora nella prima fuga abbiamo delle note ribattute e quartine di sedicesimi: resta da capire se la prima nota delle quartine vada intesa come terza nota ribattuta, o come prima nota della quartina...
> ...



ta ta tititi
me piase di piu


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Carissimo Contin da Cornaredo..l'eta'''pericolosa''per noi e dopo i 50..mica tra 40 e 50..almeno io allora ero piu'tranqulllo.Poi piantale di ''spaventare''il patacca invornito de'noiartri..alias Maxfedele..gia'che e'pieno di dubbi...e se lui cede e si pente chi resta qua'dentro con me???Forse Tebe...ma anche lei ormai salta la barricata e torna fedele.


ma lotharone, se anche dovessi smettere, sarei sempre a favore di quelli che continuano. Io sono un cedente puro nel tradimento.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, come sempre...


ah...bon


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


smettila


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Ta ta ta ti ti ti e i divin a pecorin!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma lotharone, se anche dovessi smettere, sarei sempre a favore di quelli che continuano. Io sono un cedente puro nel tradimento.


credente, ma cedente può anche andar bene nel senso che cedo sempre...


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Simò*

Ma è alex ??:rotfl:Mica ho capito!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è alex ??:rotfl:Mica ho capito!:rotfl:


bò


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

avete mai mangiato il pecorino coi vermi?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è alex ??:rotfl:Mica ho capito!:rotfl:


si...secondo me è lui


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è alex ??:rotfl:Mica ho capito!:rotfl:


Ominchia oscuro. no non sono io. dei divini io me ne fotto


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

Secondo me no,alex è più di petto....questo è uno stronzo vero!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ominchia oscuro. no non sono io. dei divini io me ne fotto


chevvordi'...pure _tutti_ non credono nelle divinità pagane


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Alex*

Ti ho risposto,oggi non ci siam fatti mancare nulla!


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me no,alex è più di petto....questo è uno stronzo vero!!:rotfl:


po' esse


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Poi Mass non si tratta di rinunciare A...ma di privilegiare B.
No?

Non posso coltivare ogni forma di rapporto possibile con chiunque no?
Ne esco pazzo...

Quindi se decido di coltivare seriamente B...lo posso fare solo a scapito di A....

Ma se A è di scarso valore o falso....che me frega a me farne a meno? Nulla.

Di B invece me ne frega eccome....

Laonde per cui...

Insomma na roba così...
Ti comperi della terra e la coltivi nel tuo tempo libero...
Bon hai meno tempo di stare al bar...no?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si...secondo me è lui


E dopo così tanti anni mica hai capito un minimo.  Non sono io. Devo rispondere alla domanda segreta per provartelo?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

ho fame. mi sono dimenticata di mangiare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono il detentore della verità,dolce oscuro!


parbleau!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto,oggi non ci siam fatti mancare nulla!


Ho letto tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ta ta ta ti ti ti e i divin a pecorin!


Ma forse è come con la pantera rosa...

Teron,teron, teron, teronteronteron, terononononononononnnnnn


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi Mass non si tratta di rinunciare A...ma di privilegiare B.
> No?
> 
> Non posso coltivare ogni forma di rapporto possibile con chiunque no?
> ...


mmmh, vabbe' però se sei abituato ad un certo ritmo di vita e lo cambi, potrebbe creare problemi. Vedi chi va in pensione, spesso si butta giù. Ma vabbe', magari il periodo di prova lo svelerà, anche se non è detto, dato che so che è un periodo di prova.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ta ta tititi
> me piase di piu


Cavoli la trascrizion della fugaaaaaaaaa....porco can...
Mi ero dimenticato...dai per Nataleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi Mass non si tratta di rinunciare A...ma di privilegiare B.
> No?
> 
> Non posso coltivare ogni forma di rapporto possibile con chiunque no?
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mmmh, vabbe' però se sei abituato ad un certo ritmo di vita e lo cambi, potrebbe creare problemi. Vedi chi va in pensione, spesso si butta giù. Ma vabbe', magari il periodo di prova lo svelerà, anche se non è detto, dato che so che è un periodo di prova.


Mah sai non so come dirti...
Ho sempre meno interesse verso il sesso...
E francamente
Le femmine 
Sono fastidiose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi Mass non si tratta di rinunciare A...ma di privilegiare B.
> No?
> 
> Non posso coltivare ogni forma di rapporto possibile con chiunque no?
> ...


Non ho capito: preferisci il lato B?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli la trascrizion della fugaaaaaaaaa....porco can...
> Mi ero dimenticato...dai per Nataleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...:smile:


facciam per pasqua


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E dopo così tanti anni mica hai capito un minimo.  Non sono io. Devo rispondere alla domanda segreta per provartelo?





spara:unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai non so come dirti...
> Ho sempre meno interesse verso il sesso...
> E francamente
> Le femmine
> Sono fastidiose.


sarebbe bello perdere interesse per il sesso, io invidio molto chi è cosi'


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho capito: preferisci il lato B?


No distinguo...
Volevo dire che mi coltivo i miei rapporti intimi.
Privilegiando quelli non ho tempo per altri casini no?

Non so se mi spiego....

Guarda che ti stufi sai anche sempre a correr drio a done eh?

Ti fumano le meningi eh?

Mi sono detto ok.
Ascolto: I primi 5 minuti che parlano le ascolto, dal 5 in poi concentro la mente altrove e ripasso pezzi di musica.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai non so come dirti...
> Ho sempre meno interesse verso il sesso...
> E francamente
> *Le femmine
> Sono fastidiose.*


*

*


non posso darti torto
hai
ragggione


hai provato con il ddt?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sarebbe bello perdere interesse per il sesso, io invidio molto chi è cosi'


ma va in mona...


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora illuminaci che stamo tutti ar buio...
> 
> *datte fòco...*
> 
> ahahahahah



vecchia ma ha il suo fascino.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> spara:unhappy:


Operlamadonnadelcrocifissodipesaroeurbino....se è una rispists sei tu che devi sparare la domands...vabbè come non detto. lassamo perde'


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No distinguo...
> Volevo dire che mi coltivo i miei rapporti intimi.
> Privilegiando quelli non ho tempo per altri casini no?
> 
> ...


e chi lo avrebbe mai immaginato


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Operlamadonnadelcrocifissodipesaroeurbino....se è una rispists sei tu che devi sparare la domands...vabbè come non detto. lassamo perde'


no, non ci siamo.

non so chi tu sia.


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No distinguo...
> Volevo dire che mi coltivo i miei rapporti intimi.
> Privilegiando quelli non ho tempo per altri casini no?
> 
> ...


si, ma che piacere quando fai il punto! Per me il momento magico è la rimozione del reggiseno


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> non posso darti torto
> ...


Coppa la vecia col flit...
Ma guarda come è l'amore...

[video=youtube;PIEnvjoST5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIEnvjoST5I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no, non ci siamo.
> 
> non so chi tu sia.


Incredibile. non devi saperlo. te l'ho detto. Sono alex. ma non sono il nr che prende per il culo i divini e dice dolce a stermy. E non te lo spiego più . se capisci bene altrimenti...capisc'ammè


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Certo che la crisi d'indentità dei non registrati è un cruccio forte per noi forumisti eh?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che la crisi d'indentità dei non registrati è un cruccio forte per noi forumisti eh?


eh si, soprattutto quando proprio non riusciamo ad immaginare chi siano questi diabolik del web


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai non so come dirti...
> Ho sempre meno interesse verso il sesso...
> E francamente
> Le femmine
> Sono fastidiose.



tu quoque...ahahahhaha..non diventare dell'altra sponda amico..ma cosa dici mai???senza le donne siamo niente.....
non ci posso credere..non ti tira piu'amico????questa poi da te.....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu quoque...ahahahhaha..non diventare dell'altra sponda amico..ma cosa dici mai???senza le donne siamo niente.....
> non ci posso credere..non ti tira piu'amico????questa poi da te.....


Lothar ascoltami...
Tu hai iniziato tardi no?
E a 50 anni hai scoperto sto mondo.
Io ci sono entrato che ne avevo 18.

Mi ha proprio rotto i coglioni.

Ma sono stato un invornito.
Non ho agito come te.

Io sono stato là a fare il mona:
A consolarle, rassicurarle, ascoltarle...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Cosa ne ho ricavato?
Niente.

Solo rotture di maroni.
Problemi.
Guai.
Delusioni.

Non oso pensare a come ero ridotto quando sono entrato qui.

Ho letto e riletto, tirato le mie conclusioni e agito di cosenguenza.

Desso vediamo come va...


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> avete mai mangiato il pecorino coi vermi?


aiuto


----------



## lunaiena (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> avete mai mangiato il pecorino coi vermi?



No ...
ma l'insalata con delle lumachine si...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Certo che con l'approssimarsi dell'inverno con l relative intemperie si presenta un grosso problema per i nanetti da giardino. Poveracci.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Jason
> Ti aspettavo...
> C'è molto lavoro qui...
> 
> [video=youtube;UTNhIJVZg0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTNhIJVZg0s&feature=related[/video]





La vendetta non sarà mai dolce...perchè il male fatto  INTENZIONALMENTE alla vita altrui sarà un macigno,e contro sè stessi, per il resto della vita e quanto la vita stessa non voglia mai restituire, e cancellando tutto il resto sarà quanto soltanto resterà, amaro e pesantissimo sulla coscienza di chi lo fa e continui a perpetrarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La vendetta non sarà mai dolce...perchè il male fatto  INTENZIONALMENTE alla vita altrui sarà un macigno,e contro sè stessi, per il resto della vita e quanto la vita stessa non voglia mai restituire, e cancellando tutto il resto sarà quanto soltanto resterà, amaro e pesantissimo sulla coscienza di chi lo fa e continui a perpetrarlo.


aria fritta...
Con queste idee non vai da nessuna parte
e lo sai anche tu...


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

guardi signor verità che di sputasentenze bastavo già io


Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dolce minerva io non sono,ma esisto,son qui e giudico questo il mio compito!


----------



## Sole (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma ha perso tutta la certezza di prima, quando, davanti ad un semplice sospetto mi diceva 'ma sei matta'  'ma cosa ti viene in mente' 'ma secondo te', e non ho mai visto mio marito ridotto come dopo la scoperta della sua storia.
> 
> Tieni presente che mia figlia non gli parla più. Che la cosa purtroppo è a conoscenza anche dei suoi parenti, che il giudizio della sua famiglia gli pesa e molto, che le prove sono talmente tante che non ha scuse. Che ha perso la libertà ampia di cui godeva, poteva andarsene, ma è un uomo.


Sempre detto che un traditore non puó avere una piena consapevolezza di ció che sta facendo fino a che non viene scoperto o non si fa scoprire. E tutto quello che dice sul tradimento e la sicurezza con cui lo dice dovrebbero prima essere filtrati dall'esperienza di assistere alla disperazione e alla rabbia del partner, di vivere la rottura di un equilibrio emotivo e familiare e di subire la disapprovazione di amici e parenti.

Solo dopo aver provato tutto questo, un traditore puó parlare con piena cognizione di causa. Prima sono tante belle parole e una visione molto limitata della propria esistenza.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che eleganza...acqua surgiva surgente....



defice! son sbottata!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Incredibile. non devi saperlo. te l'ho detto. Sono alex. ma non sono il nr che prende per il culo i divini e dice dolce a stermy. E non te lo spiego più . se capisci bene altrimenti...capisc'ammè



:canna:mi esaurisci.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aiuto



_aiuto _con quello che ti ritrovi sulla testa:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No ...
> ma l'insalata con delle lumachine si...


di sicuro le hai acchiappate tu nel bosco a mo' di vispa teresa...ti ci vedo..coi calzettoni..le trecce...la gonnellina a pieghe


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che con l'approssimarsi dell'inverno con l relative intemperie si presenta un grosso problema per i nanetti da giardino. Poveracci.


-


----------



## lunaiena (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> di sicuro le hai acchiappate tu nel bosco a mo' di vispa teresa...ti ci vedo..coi calzettoni..le trecce...la gonnellina a pieghe


Si si uguale....
trovo sexi questo tipo di abbigliamento...


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si si uguale....
> trovo sexi questo tipo di abbigliamento...




si, si, la sexitudine nasce quando porti una cosa in maniera disinvolta e ti senti a tuo agio.


----------



## oceansize (16 Novembre 2012)

Ho letto qualche post qua e là, non glielo dire, non farti mai scoprire..e vaffanculo.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :canna:mi esaurisci.


Prenditi delle ferie.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ascoltami...
> Tu hai iniziato tardi no?
> E a 50 anni hai scoperto sto mondo.
> Io ci sono entrato che ne avevo 18.
> ...



cominciato tardi???seeeeee....sei mesi dopo il matrimonio..se mia moglie non avesse fatto un super volpata...mis arei fatto un bellissima zoccola...altro che amico..


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Oggi i divinelli prenderanno ancora piselli?Dolce exstermy mi raccomando, sii più leggiadro e irriverente nelle tue dissertazioni!


----------



## Ale (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi i divinelli prenderanno ancora piselli?Dolce exstermy mi raccomando, sii più leggiadro e irriverente nelle tue dissertazioni!


E non cominciate a rompere il cazzo che non sono io questo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sempre detto che un traditore non puó avere una piena consapevolezza di ció che sta facendo fino a che non viene scoperto o non si fa scoprire. E tutto quello che dice sul tradimento e la sicurezza con cui lo dice dovrebbero prima essere filtrati dall'esperienza di assistere alla disperazione e alla rabbia del partner, di vivere la rottura di un equilibrio emotivo e familiare e di subire la disapprovazione di amici e parenti.
> 
> Solo dopo aver provato tutto questo, un traditore puó parlare con piena cognizione di causa. Prima sono tante belle parole e una visione molto limitata della propria esistenza.


che la vita cambi in caso di scoperta è assolutamente certo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cominciato tardi???seeeeee....sei mesi dopo il matrimonio..se mia moglie non avesse fatto un super volpata...mis arei fatto un bellissima zoccola...altro che amico..


lotharone, sempre to the point...-)


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ho letto qualche post qua e là, non glielo dire, non farti mai scoprire..e vaffanculo.


breve ma chiaro, ricambio


----------



## coccinella2 (16 Novembre 2012)

incredibile la gente! proprio divertente, e complimenti per la resistenza!

ho letto un pò (ho evitato la roba delle iene ridens) e mi sembra che il contrasto sia per alcuni versi insanabile. Io sono una fedele e non capisco chi non lo è se ama. Ma certamente ce ne sono, il mondo è vario. Il vero problema è il rischio che ti assumi, a sue spese. Questo, secondo me, è l'errore


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

coccinella2 ha detto:


> incredibile la gente! proprio divertente, e complimenti per la resistenza!
> 
> ho letto un pò (ho evitato la roba delle iene ridens) e mi sembra che il contrasto sia per alcuni versi insanabile. Io sono una fedele e non capisco chi non lo è se ama. Ma certamente ce ne sono, il mondo è vario. Il vero problema è il rischio che ti assumi, a sue spese. Questo, secondo me, è l'errore



Già scritto io.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Giammai dolce alex,troppo distanti io e te,io sono la verità;è arrivato il primo divinello con il culetto spompatello,arriveranno gli altri due ,con dietro il pipino di un bue?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cominciato tardi???seeeeee....sei mesi dopo il matrimonio..se mia moglie non avesse fatto un super volpata...mis arei fatto un bellissima zoccola...altro che amico..


*MICIONE TVB!
*































































































































_(Anche se mi sa che sei un poco cazzaro, ma vabbè.)_


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

coccinella2 ha detto:


> incredibile la gente! proprio divertente, e complimenti per la resistenza!
> 
> ho letto un pò (ho evitato la roba delle iene ridens) e mi sembra che il contrasto sia per alcuni versi insanabile. Io sono una fedele e non capisco chi non lo è se ama. Ma certamente ce ne sono, il mondo è vario. Il vero problema è il rischio che ti assumi, a sue spese. Questo, secondo me, è l'errore


ho letto un pò (ho evitato la roba delle iene ridens) e mi sembra che il contrasto sia per alcuni versi insanabile. Io sono una fedele e non capisco chi non lo è se ama. Ma certamente ce ne sono, il mondo è vario. Il vero problema è il rischio che ti assumi, a sue spese. Questo, secondo me, è l'errore[/QUOTE]
coccinella, non nego che possa opinione ha una sua validità, e l'ho detto. Ho tentato anche di spiegare, però, che non è detto che questo errore, se errore vi è, sia stato commesso con malanimo. Ed è questo, per me, un elemento fondamentale
quanto alle iene ridens, non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa. La discussione, pacata e tranquilla, può andare avanti. Basta non raccogliere. Ho già scritto, ma temo che nel casino di messaggi assurdi postati qui tu possa non averlo visto, che non cedo agli insulti. Chi vuole parlare, può farlo. Gli altri, possono tentare di rovinare la discussione con insulti, sberleffi, messaggi finti da "non registrati" (ma il loro stile di scrittura tradisce chiaramente chi siano) e roba varia, perché di questo si tratta, ma la cosa lascie me e altri come me del tutto indifferenti o al massimo fa ridere.
ciao


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già scritto io.


infatti.  mi fa piacere che continui a postare


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *MICIONE TVB!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

*.*

O dolce jò sarai un pò ricchiò?


----------



## coccinella2 (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ho letto un pò (ho evitato la roba delle iene ridens) e mi sembra che il contrasto sia per alcuni versi insanabile. Io sono una fedele e non capisco chi non lo è se ama. Ma certamente ce ne sono, il mondo è vario. Il vero problema è il rischio che ti assumi, a sue spese. Questo, secondo me, è l'errore


coccinella, non nego che possa opinione ha una sua validità, e l'ho detto. Ho tentato anche di spiegare, però, che non è detto che questo errore, se errore vi è, sia stato commesso con malanimo. Ed è questo, per me, un elemento fondamentale
quanto alle iene ridens, non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa. La discussione, pacata e tranquilla, può andare avanti. Basta non raccogliere. Ho già scritto, ma temo che nel casino di messaggi assurdi postati qui tu possa non averlo visto, che non cedo agli insulti. Chi vuole parlare, può farlo. Gli altri, possono tentare di rovinare la discussione con insulti, sberleffi, messaggi finti da "non registrati" (ma il loro stile di scrittura tradisce chiaramente chi siano) e roba varia, perché di questo si tratta, ma la cosa lascie me e altri come me del tutto indifferenti o al massimo fa ridere.
ciao[/QUOTE]

si, si, non c'è dubbio, o fa piangere....

ma scusa, se c'è errore, non dovresti risolverlo?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

si, si, non c'è dubbio, o fa piangere....

ma scusa, se c'è errore, non dovresti risolverlo?[/QUOTE]

occorre decidere, però, se errore davvero vi sia, e su questo ho ancora i miei dubbi. E poi, l'analisi dell'ipotetico errore è anche rilevante. Come ci si è arrivati? Ovviamente non ho deciso a 23 anni che sarei stato infedele tutta la vita, non sapevo cosa sarebbe successo quando ho preso certe decisioni. Sapevo che ero stato infedele, ma non sapevo del futuro. Questo, ad esempio, è un elemento importante


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si, si, non c'è dubbio, o fa piangere....
> 
> ma scusa, se c'è errore, non dovresti risolverlo?


occorre decidere, però, se errore davvero vi sia, e su questo ho ancora i miei dubbi. E poi, l'analisi dell'ipotetico errore è anche rilevante. Come ci si è arrivati? Ovviamente non ho deciso a 23 anni che sarei stato infedele tutta la vita, non sapevo cosa sarebbe successo quando ho preso certe decisioni. Sapevo che ero stato infedele, ma non sapevo del futuro. Questo, ad esempio, è un elemento importante[/QUOTE]


Ti ho risposto io in questo. :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Ti ho risposto io in questo. :rotfl:[/QUOTE]

che avevi detto?


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2012)

*Ascolta bene*

quello che ti sto per dire per esperienza diretta:
io sono la moglie di un ex-libertino e ho sempre creduto di avere al fianco l'uomo più fedele sulla terra. L'ho sempre creduto perché lui me l'ha reso possibile, poi un giorno è stato beccato ed è cominciato per noi il calvario di un percorso difficilissimo e doloroso. 
Lui mi ha confessato tutto: la sua attitudine al tradimento, perpetrata per anni e anni prima del matrimonio quindi la sua infedeltà cronica e la decisione di cambiare e di chiudere col passato quando si è sposato.
Poi, la ricaduta...dopo parecchi anni (secondo quanto dice lui giurandomelo) perché le ricadute ci sono, eccome.
Questa scoperta è stata devastante per il mio equilibrio e ha alterato profondamente anche quello familiare, ma era inevitabile ormai conoscere chi mi dormiva accanto e io l'ho preteso.   
La nostra coppia così affiatata e forte ne ha risentito tantissimo e ancora oggi non ne siamo fuori.
Cambia tutto...perché ovviamente anche se mi considero una persona di larghe vedute è doloroso oltremisura sapere che in certi periodi ho diviso il mio uomo con altre, pur sapendo che queste non hanno contato nulla per lui e non mi hanno tolto nulla, perché erano solo divertimenti sessuali, distrazioni.
E' quasi contronatura: chi ama vuole essere esclusivo per l'altro, è normale...

Quindi, il consiglio che ti dò è duplice:

1) ti sei divertito tanto e hai un ottimo curriculum che alimenterà fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni i tuoi ricordi e la tua autostima: fermati qui, deponi le armi del cacciatore, sei ancora in tempo per farlo. Mio marito è convinto del fatto che si possa cambiare se veramente uno lo vuole. Sarà difficile i primi tempi perché è come "disintossicarsi" da quella che è come una vera dipendenza, ma con la forza di volontà si può tutto. Lui l'ha fatto e gli credo. 
Come ho detto, le ricadute sono in agguato e vanno tenute in conto...

2) fai tutto questo in silenzio e custodisciti questo ingrombante segreto per te, quelli come voi lo possono fare tranquillamente non soffrendo di sensi di colpa ed è già una bella fortuna per voi. 
Se parli distruggeresti l'animo di tua moglie e si aprirebbe uno scenario infernale, credimi.

Ho fatto fatica a consigliarti la n. 2 dato che io sono trasparente come acqua di fonte e mai potrei ingannare la persona che amo, ma dato che ci sono passata so cosa vuol dire, nulla sarà più come prima anche in caso di recupero del vostro rapporto. Resterà sempre un'ombra pesante...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giammai dolce alex,troppo distanti io e te,io sono la verità;è arrivato il primo divinello con il culetto spompatello,arriveranno gli altri due ,con dietro il pipino di un bue?


Io aggiungo meno male


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io aggiungo meno male



è mooooolto difficile capire chi sia, data la terminologia usata "diviti", "culo spompato". Guarda, un vero rebus


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> è mooooolto difficile capire chi sia, data la terminologia usata "diviti", "culo spompato". Guarda, un vero rebus


"divini"


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto io in questo. :rotfl:


che avevi detto?[/QUOTE]







 Originariamente Scritto da *massinfedele* 
claudio, benissimo. Lo vedi che torniamo da dove ho iniziato io? Se sia opportuno smettere, lasciarla etc. Se siamo su questo punto, nulla questio. Il mio confronto era con coloro i quali, e basta leggere alcuni messaggi, dicono che io non posso amare perché tradisco. A me interessa capire se hanno argomenti altri dal dire "mentire è male'. Perché per me quello non è un argomento valido.




Rispondo a questa tua, chissà se leggerò le altre, sono tante e probabilmente come sempre accade, in molte pagine c'è poco in tema. Minchia ho lasciato a 95 circa e sono più di 120 pagine in due ore? 

Tu puoi amare, come posso amare io, tu hai le tue idee io ho le mie, l'importante è che, sia io che tu, siamo sicuri di quello che siamo, e che siano realmente idee nostre, non frutto di convenienza.

L'amore di cui stiamo a parlare, non sapremo mai qual'è il migliore, siamo due soggetti diversi con vedute diverse. 

Tu ti ritrovi in una situazione che potevi evitare, evitare, non sposandoti, ma magari quello che sei lo sei diventato dopo il matrimonio, quindi....... 
Ora se tu ami tua moglie e per non non le farle del male, non le dici come la pensi veramente tu, personalmente non trovo vie di uscite. 

Ma stai mentendo a te stesso, alla tua vita, al tuo modo di essere. per riflesso lo stai facendo a chi ha dei valori diversi dal tuo. pensi che tua moglie possa essere felice di essere amata nella maniera in cui tu dici? non credi che tua moglie abbia la stessa capacità tua di poter decidere cosa fare della sua vita? probabilmente ti stai mettendo un gradino sopra tua moglie non dandole la possibilità di una libera scelta.

Tu hai scritto, mia moglie la pensa diversamente da me, tua moglie sa che tu la pensi come lei, chi ti dice che tua moglie non faccia come stai facendo tu? perchè tu ti arroghi il diritto di conoscere tua moglie, quando tua moglie potrebbe avere


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> quello che ti sto per dire per esperienza diretta:
> io sono la moglie di un ex-libertino e ho sempre creduto di avere al fianco l'uomo più fedele sulla terra. L'ho sempre creduto perché lui me l'ha reso possibile, poi un giorno è stato beccato ed è cominciato per noi il calvario di un percorso difficilissimo e doloroso.
> Lui mi ha confessato tutto: la sua attitudine al tradimento, perpetrata per anni e anni prima del matrimonio quindi la sua infedeltà cronica e la decisione di cambiare e di chiudere col passato quando si è sposato.
> Poi, la ricaduta...dopo parecchi anni (secondo quanto dice lui giurandomelo) perché le ricadute ci sono, eccome.
> ...


per prima cosa, ti ringrazio della risposta. Dato il tuo passato, non era scontata.

Ti posso chiedere una cosa? Se non ti va di rispondere, lascia pure ovviamente. Credi che tuo marito abbia finto il rapporto in questi anni? Voglio dire, come leggi il suo comportamento? Pensi che sia una dipendenza o l'abbia fatto perchè è stato meramente egoista? E lui, è geloso? Cioé, crede alla fedeltà?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che avevi detto?








 Originariamente Scritto da *massinfedele* 
claudio, benissimo. Lo vedi che torniamo da dove ho iniziato io? Se sia opportuno smettere, lasciarla etc. Se siamo su questo punto, nulla questio. Il mio confronto era con coloro i quali, e basta leggere alcuni messaggi, dicono che io non posso amare perché tradisco. A me interessa capire se hanno argomenti altri dal dire "mentire è male'. Perché per me quello non è un argomento valido.




Rispondo a questa tua, chissà se leggerò le altre, sono tante e probabilmente come sempre accade, in molte pagine c'è poco in tema. Minchia ho lasciato a 95 circa e sono più di 120 pagine in due ore? 

Tu puoi amare, come posso amare io, tu hai le tue idee io ho le mie, l'importante è che, sia io che tu, siamo sicuri di quello che siamo, e che siano realmente idee nostre, non frutto di convenienza.

L'amore di cui stiamo a parlare, non sapremo mai qual'è il migliore, siamo due soggetti diversi con vedute diverse. 

Tu ti ritrovi in una situazione che potevi evitare, evitare, non sposandoti, ma magari quello che sei lo sei diventato dopo il matrimonio, quindi....... 
Ora se tu ami tua moglie e per non non le farle del male, non le dici come la pensi veramente tu, personalmente non trovo vie di uscite. 

Ma stai mentendo a te stesso, alla tua vita, al tuo modo di essere. per riflesso lo stai facendo a chi ha dei valori diversi dal tuo. pensi che tua moglie possa essere felice di essere amata nella maniera in cui tu dici? non credi che tua moglie abbia la stessa capacità tua di poter decidere cosa fare della sua vita? probabilmente ti stai mettendo un gradino sopra tua moglie non dandole la possibilità di una libera scelta.

Tu hai scritto, mia moglie la pensa diversamente da me, tua moglie sa che tu la pensi come lei, chi ti dice che tua moglie non faccia come stai facendo tu? perchè tu ti arroghi il diritto di conoscere tua moglie, quando tua moglie potrebbe avere[/QUOTE]

grazie. Purtroppo la situazione ha reso ardua l'identificazione dei messaggi con contenuto


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *massinfedele*
> claudio, benissimo. Lo vedi che torniamo da dove ho iniziato io? Se sia opportuno smettere, lasciarla etc. Se siamo su questo punto, nulla questio. Il mio confronto era con coloro i quali, e basta leggere alcuni messaggi, dicono che io non posso amare perché tradisco. A me interessa capire se hanno argomenti altri dal dire "mentire è male'. Perché per me quello non è un argomento valido.
> 
> 
> ...


grazie. Purtroppo la situazione ha reso ardua l'identificazione dei messaggi con contenuto[/QUOTE]


Lo so ed hai ragione.
Ma io sono siculo e non scordo nulla. :rotfl:Scherzo.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Lo so ed hai ragione.
Ma io sono siculo e non scordo nulla. :rotfl:Scherzo.[/QUOTE]


hah, ora capisco i riferimenti di joey a palermo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Lo so ed hai ragione.
> Ma io sono siculo e non scordo nulla. :rotfl:Scherzo.



hah, ora capisco i riferimenti di joey a palermo[/QUOTE]


Se quello che hai scritto, lo avesse scritto Joey ti avrei risposto così :calcio:
A te do il beneficio del dubbio.

Joey scherzo, ma vuoi mettere il piacere di darti un calcio in culo. :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> hah, ora capisco i riferimenti di joey a palermo



Se quello che hai scritto, lo avesse scritto Joey ti avrei risposto così :calcio:
A te do il beneficio del dubbio.

Joey scherzo, ma vuoi mettere il piacere di darti un calcio in culo. :rotfl:[/QUOTE]


qualsiasi cosa abbia detto facendo riferimento a palermo, lo ritiro....


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> è mooooolto difficile capire chi sia, data la terminologia usata "diviti", "culo spompato". Guarda, un vero rebus




:rotfl:


guarda, quasi quasi rimpiango il fatto che il tuo fosse solo un eccesso di sperimentazione


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giammai dolce alex,troppo distanti io e te,io sono la verità;è arrivato il primo divinello con il culetto spompatello,arriveranno gli altri due ,con dietro il *pipino* di un bue?



:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> guarda, quasi quasi rimpiango il fatto che il tuo fosse solo un eccesso di sperimentazione


e magari torniamo a sperimentare, ché l'altra volta ci si era divertiti...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:


tebe cara, ma hai visto come mi hanno trattato questi cattivoni? Ho sofferto tanto, pianti a dirotto.

E la cosa più dura da accettare è che abbiano coinvolto anche te. Queste persone hanno un'audacia senza pari. Forse solo pari a quella del pesce gatto. 

Meno male che io e te ci si vede la prossima settimana per consolarci a vicenda.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e magari torniamo a sperimentare, ché l'altra volta ci si era divertiti...



Oh che bello! :festa: così dino può continuare con le sue fantasie complottistiche alla papi silvio di burattinai, file tirate e tutto il suo repertorio di pinocchiate.


_Divino!_


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:


paggiungo, hai notato che il numero dei messaggi aumenta in maniera vorticosa nei 3D dove appariamo assieme? Guarda, abbiamo un futuro


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh che bello! :festa: così dino può continuare con le sue fantasie complottistiche alla papi silvio di burattinai, file tirate e tutto il suo repertorio di pinocchiate.
> 
> 
> _Divino!_


adesso è troppo impegnato ad impersonare la verità, povero caro. Ricorda che il cane dino dispone di pochi neuroni, non può fare troppe cose. Eppero' mia mamma diceva sempre: beati i fessi. Beato lui


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> è mooooolto difficile capire chi sia, data la terminologia usata "diviti", "culo spompato". Guarda, un vero rebus


A me, Alex, fotte nulla sapere o capire chi sia. basta che non si dica sia io


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A me, Alex, fotte nulla sapere o capire chi sia. basta che non si dica sia io


è pacifico che non sei tu. Guarda, il tipo che scrive lascia tracce di bava dappertutto, tu no


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e magari torniamo a sperimentare, ché l'altra volta ci si era divertiti...



hm, mi sa che non ti ho espresso bene il punto. Rimpiango che fosse SOLO un eccesso di sperimentazione. Intento al ricostruirsi e rinsaldare ossa, denti e tendini, straparlerebbe meno e meno frequentemente


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tebe cara, ma hai visto come mi hanno trattato questi cattivoni? Ho sofferto tanto, pianti a dirotto.
> 
> E la cosa più dura da accettare è che abbiano coinvolto anche te. Queste persone hanno un'audacia senza pari. Forse solo pari a quella del pesce gatto.
> 
> Meno male che io e te ci si vede la prossima settimana per consolarci a vicenda.


Allora aggiudicata la biancheria intima aromatizzata?
Motel sempre il solito?
Ok, se non sbaglio si chiamava
Al burattinaio divino


p.s tranquillo ti consolo io


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha detto:


> E non cominciate a rompere il cazzo che non sono io questo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> paggiungo, hai notato che il numero dei messaggi aumenta in maniera vorticosa nei 3D dove appariamo assieme? Guarda, abbiamo un futuro



Dici che siamo una coppia forumisticamente che funziona?

Ma come mai secondo te. Che strano.





















flapflap



(ogni occasione è buona per fare la civetta)


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giammai dolce alex,troppo distanti io e te,io sono la verità;è arrivato il primo divinello con il culetto spompatello,arriveranno gli altri due ,con dietro il pipino di un bue?


è ancora presto per fare il presepe.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> è pacifico che non sei tu. Guarda, il tipo che scrive lascia tracce di bava dappertutto, tu no



nfatti.
Alex lascia solo scie di rabbia


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora aggiudicata la biancheria intima aromatizzata?
> Motel sempre il solito?
> Ok, se non sbaglio si chiamava
> Al burattinaio divino
> ...


si', biancheria intima aromatizzata, ma quella con i disegnini surreali, ricordi? Quelli che rappresentavano dino con un cervello. Erano divertentissimi.

Per il motel, va bene, altrimenti c'è anche "il rosicone dino". Vedi tu

Abbisogno proprio di essere consolato, vediamo di prenderci tutto il pomeriggio per una bella consolazione coi fiocchi


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dici che siamo una coppia forumisticamente che funziona?
> 
> Ma come mai secondo te. Che strano.



ma infatti. Secondo me siete perfetti così. E' la bava che rischia di farmi scivolare, co' 'sti tacchi.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dici che siamo una coppia forumisticamente che funziona?
> 
> Ma come mai secondo te. Che strano.
> 
> ...



secondo me è tutto merito tuo, ovviamente. Ed io sono onorato di farmi burattinare.  Burattinami tutto, dai


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti. Secondo me siete perfetti così. E' la bava che rischia di farmi scivolare, co' 'sti tacchi.


anna, come fai a sapere che porto i tacchi?


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti. Secondo me siete perfetti così. E' la bava che rischia di farmi scivolare, co' 'sti tacchi.






oggi mi sono organizzata, mica sono una pivella.
Ho uno stivale mistress in latex anti bava.

ora scusate, ho una pagina di blog da scrivere.
Ho visto man

:dito:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> anna, come fai a sapere che porto i tacchi?




intuizione canina


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oggi mi sono organizzata, mica sono una pivella.
> Ho uno stivale mistress in latex anti bava.
> 
> ora scusate, ho una pagina di blog da scrivere.
> ...


cazzo, mi hai tradito. Da te non me l'aspettavo, o forse si?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> intuizione canina


acciderba che potenza. Per favore, tieniti riservata, sai ho un'ottima immagine qui e non vorrei rovinarla facendo sapere che porto i tacchi a spillo e che stupro le vecchie.

Oddio, ho detto che stupro le vecchie?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> acciderba che potenza. Per favore, tieniti riservata, sai ho un'ottima immagine qui e non vorrei rovinarla facendo sapere che porto i tacchi a spillo e che stupro le vecchie.
> 
> Oddio, ho detto che stupro le vecchie?



in ogni caso, tutto questo non ci aiuta. Aiuterebbe più...vedi p. 145 :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Siii*

Siii ...è dopo le secchiate di merda che hanno preso ieri,la cretina ed il suo trolley cosa si inventano?Che io insulterei da non registrato!come se non mi riuscisse bene da registrato!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Vi siete già ricoperti di ridicolo ieri.direi che possiamo chiuderla o no?Tebina ti brucia sempre il sederino?tanto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflinocchietta ambigua, provale certe insinuazioni!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, mi sa che non ti ho espresso bene il punto. Rimpiango che fosse SOLO un eccesso di sperimentazione. Intento al ricostruirsi e rinsaldare ossa, denti e tendini, straparlerebbe meno e meno frequentemente


si si, avevo capito. l'altra volta infatti aveva aiutato, ma purtroppo la sua idiozia permane


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Joey questi poveri dementi inisinuano che ti avrei dato del frocio....vabbè son ancora lividi per ieri,ma non son stato io!!!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in ogni caso, tutto questo non ci aiuta. Aiuterebbe più...vedi p. 145 :rotfl:


hehe, comunque, alla fine dei giochi, devo confessare che a me piace averlo intorno. Non so, mi fa tenerezza. Lo immagino come un cucciolone sperduto con occhi che roteano ed il cranio vuoto che rumoreggia di qua e di la'.


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Abbiamo deciso di ignorarvi.....divertitevi!!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, comunque, alla fine dei giochi, devo confessare che a me piace averlo intorno. Non so, mi fa tenerezza. Lo immagino come un cucciolone sperduto con occhi che roteano ed il cranio vuoto che rumoreggia di qua e di la'.






Ma quanta tenerezza! No, no, a me disturba tanto, come un tafano. Infatti, mi dileguo . Au revoir!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in ogni caso, tutto questo non ci aiuta. Aiuterebbe più...vedi p. 145 :rotfl:


aggiungo che il fatto che neuron-free ci segue come un cane dino dimostra ciò che c'è da dimostrare. Ed in fondo, non bisogna essere buoni con le persone fedeli, pur se idiote?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma quanta tenerezza! No, no, a me disturba tanto, come un tafano. Infatti, mi dileguo . Au revoir!


alla prossima, io resto. Mi piace parecchio questo 3D


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> alla prossima, io resto. Mi piace parecchio questo 3D




Anche a me piace, ma alcuni interventi reiterati ritmati convulsamente mi urticano, m'annoiano, mi deprimono. E poi, poche ciance, devo tornare a lavorare seriamente altrimenti mi tocca fare le 3 di notte come ieri, e non mi va :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche a me piace, ma alcuni interventi reiterati ritmati convulsamente mi urticano, m'annoiano, mi deprimono. E poi, poche ciance, devo tornare a lavorare seriamente altrimenti mi tocca fare le 3 di notte come ieri, e non mi va :smile:


o come darti torto?
anche io con questa forum dipendenza ho dovuto tirare tardi. Chissà, magari mi guarisce dalla mia infedeltà.
Buon lavoro


----------



## coccinella2 (16 Novembre 2012)

si ma l'infedeltà mica è venuta da sola, è stata una somma di tradimenti, uno dopo l'altro, tutti decisi da te. Dunque, nel momento stesso in cui tradivi, sapevi dov'eri e cosa facevi. Dovresti accettare almeno la negatività delle tue azioni, è il minimo


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nfatti.
> Alex lascia solo scie di rabbia


meglio che quelle di sperma


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*...*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

coccinella2 ha detto:


> si ma l'infedeltà mica è venuta da sola, è stata una somma di tradimenti, uno dopo l'altro, tutti decisi da te. Dunque, nel momento stesso in cui tradivi, sapevi dov'eri e cosa facevi. Dovresti accettare almeno la negatività delle tue azioni, è il minimo


proviamo a guardare la cosa da un punto di vista diverso.

In primo luogo, io credo anche che le persone che vivono la propria sessualità in maniera libera, stiano meglio con sé stesse e con gli altri. Vivono una vita come andrebbe vissuta, come siamo stati fatti per viverla, e di conseguenza stanno meglio con sè stessi e con gli altri. Spesso sento gente che dice che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ha bisogno di dimostrare qualcosa, perchè è un debole o per altro. Io non condivido, la maggior parte di chi tradisce lo fa per vivevre una vita migliore e questo, inevitabilmente, lo rende una persona migliore.

Passiamo ad un altro presupposto, in cui io credo fermamente. La fedeltà come obbligo è una regola sociale maturata negli secoli che io non condivido. Quando la fedeltà è una scelta spontanea, mi va benissimo. Ma se invece la fedeltà è il frutto di una regola, cioé c'è la voglia di tradire ma occorre frenarsi per non fare qualcosa che si vorrebbe fare, secondo me frenarsi ha un senso solo se ve ne sono delle ragioni valide. E per chi crede che tradire non sia un male in sé, l'unica ragione per frenarsi qual'è? Che tradendo, se si viene scoperti, si ferisce il proprio partner. 

Benissimo, ma perché si ferisce il proprio partner? Io non sarei ferito da un tradimento, perché non ho bisogno della fedeltà. Si ferisce un partner che crede nella fedeltà. Allora, io, per non ferire uno che crede ad una regola che io ritengo sbagliata, non faccio delle cose che ritengo giuste per me e per lei. 

E qui arriviamo al punto. La scelta di rischiare la sua felicità mentendo.

Facciamo un'ipotesi. Cosa sarebbe successo se io avessi lasciato mia moglie? O se le avessi detto di me? Nessuno lo sa. Forse avrebbe trovato un partner migliore di me. Ma forse no. Forse avrebbe trovato una persona che l'avrebbe resa meno felice, che l'avrebbe amata di meno. O addirittura che l'avrebbe picchiata. Forse era uno sterile, che non poteva avere figli. O forse avrebbero divorziato perchè lui, dopo 20 anni di fedeltà assoluta, preso da una tremenda voglia di donna nuova, e refrattario all'infedeltà, l'avrebbe lasciata. 

Possiamo saperlo? No

Ora, se fosse vero che mia moglie è felice e lo è stata da sempre. Se io continuassi senza essere beccato. Alla fine dei nostri giorni il bilancio sarebbe che io avrei vissuto la vita che volevo ed anche lei. Nessun danno. Lei voleva me fedele, ed è quel che ha avuto, per quel che ne sa. Ed è sinceramente felice.

Ed è per queste ragioni che il raginamento di chi mi dice "doveva scegliere lei" non mi convince. Lei non avrebbe mai scelto me infedele e in conseguenza, per una regola che io considero errata, si sarebbe privata di una vita felice. Se le avessi fatto fare questa scelta, forse il suo destino sarebbe stato l'infelicità. Nessuno può dirlo. 

Ci sono tante persone infelici qui perché sono state tradite. Ed io le rispetto sinceramente, ascolto le loro parole e mi confronto con una realtà che potrebbe essere in futuro, la mia. E le ragioni che mi hanno spinto a pensare se vale ancora la pena rischiare sono proprio queste, perché il rischio, con l'andare avanti negli anni aumenta.

Ma quante persone sono felici e non sono qui perché il loro partner regala loro una vita felice pur tradendo? Ti sei mai chiesta quanti uomini o donne sono le persone che sono, in positivo, anche perché hanno una vita sessuale libera? 

E' vero, avrei potuto informarla. Ma la certezza che questo avrebbe reso migliore la sua vita, quella non c'è. Ed allora ci dobbiamo basare sul valore assoluto della sincerità per giustificare l'obbligo di informare. Ma, per quanto mi riguarda, non credo che questo obbligo sia cogente.


----------



## oceansize (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> proviamo a guardare la cosa da un punto di vista diverso.
> 
> In primo luogo, io credo anche che le persone che vivono la propria sessualità in maniera libera, stiano meglio con sé stesse e con gli altri. Vivono una vita come andrebbe vissuta, come siamo stati fatti per viverla, e di conseguenza stanno meglio con sè stessi e con gli altri. Spesso sento gente che dice che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ha bisogno di dimostrare qualcosa, perchè è un debole o per altro. Io non condivido, la maggior parte di chi tradisce lo fa per vivevre una vita migliore e questo, inevitabilmente, lo rende una persona migliore.
> 
> ...


Chissà perché si ostenta sempre questa benedetta libertà sessuale
e il fatto che la fedeltà è solo un obbligo sociale...parecchio paraculo secondo me.
Non capisco chi obbliga chi a sposarsi e promettere fedeltà.
Io vivo la sessualità in maniera libera, mi diverto, miglioro come persona e conosco lati nascosti delle persone con le quali vengo a contatto. Nn sono fedele perché nessuno me lo chiede e nn ne sento l'esigenza. (quando sono innamorata mi viene naturale, ce l'ho nel DNA, Tebe ha un altro DNA per esempio)

Ah dimenticavo, sono single


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Chissà perché si ostenta sempre questa benedetta libertà sessuale
> e il fatto che la fedeltà è solo un obbligo sociale...parecchio paraculo secondo me.
> Non capisco chi obbliga chi a sposarsi e promettere fedeltà.
> Io vivo la sessualità in maniera libera, mi diverto, miglioro come persona e conosco lati nascosti delle persone con le quali vengo a contatto. Nn sono fedele perché nessuno me lo chiede e nn ne sento l'esigenza.
> ...



:up:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Chissà perché si ostenta sempre questa benedetta libertà sessuale
> e il fatto che la fedeltà è solo un obbligo sociale...parecchio paraculo secondo me.
> Non capisco chi obbliga chi a sposarsi e promettere fedeltà.
> Io vivo la sessualità in maniera libera, mi diverto, miglioro come persona e conosco lati nascosti delle persone con le quali vengo a contatto. Nn sono fedele perché nessuno me lo chiede e nn ne sento l'esigenza. (quando sono innamorata mi viene naturale, ce l'ho nel DNA, Tebe ha un altro DNA per esempio)
> ...


nessun obbligo. E quindi?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Chissà perché si ostenta sempre questa benedetta libertà sessuale
> e il fatto che la fedeltà è solo un obbligo sociale...parecchio paraculo secondo me.
> Non capisco chi obbliga chi a sposarsi e promettere fedeltà.
> Io vivo la sessualità in maniera libera, mi diverto, miglioro come persona e conosco lati nascosti delle persone con le quali vengo a contatto. Nn sono fedele perché nessuno me lo chiede e nn ne sento l'esigenza.
> ...


Facile vivere in questo modo essendo single. Prova un po' tu af essere una merda sposata che si tromba qualunque essere a portata di genitali. va bene tutto ma tu vuoi vincere facile!


----------



## Non Registrato1 (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Ma potrebbe anche andare bene. Non so tu, ma io non vedo tanti grandi amori duraturi. Vedo tanti problemi di coppia, e tanti divorzi. Ed allora provare a creare una realtà bella, ma magari parziale, assicurandosi la durata con il tradimento, perché magari le fedeltà dopo un pò potrebbe rompere la coppia potrebbe non essere cosi' male



personalmente non ritengo che l'ambiguità possa produrre qualcosa di solido e durevole.
la bellezza di una realtà parziale, come pure la buona fede, la menzogna a fin di bene e tutti i ponteggi che metti a sostegno della tua costruzione, danno l'idea di una difesa tanto strenua quanto superficiale.

superficiale perchè mi sembra che tu non vada oltre te stesso e la salvaguardia delle tue "inclinazioni".
il bene che, pur mentendo, pretendi di assicurare alle persone che sei convinto di amare ha tutta l'aria di una proiezione egoistica.
attribuisci ruoli di comparsa o punti di fermi a seconda delle tue esigenze.
stabilisci tu cosa sia bene, poco importa se "quel" bene corrisponda o meno all'idea, ai bisogni e alla volontà di chi dovrebbe riceverlo.

manipoli, alteri la realtà a tuo uso e consumo e ammanti il tutto con finalità che presumi benevole, addirittura altruistiche.
eppure, nella tua personalissima visuale, non manca la consapevolezza di quel rischio "sempre calcolato", lo spettro delle possibili conseguenze.
forse sarebbe il caso di rivedere la tua buona fede, le tue buone intenzioni, il tuo altruismo.....


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Novembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Chissà perché si ostenta sempre questa benedetta libertà sessuale
> e il fatto che la fedeltà è solo un obbligo sociale...parecchio paraculo secondo me.
> Non capisco chi obbliga chi a sposarsi e promettere fedeltà.
> Io vivo la sessualità in maniera libera, mi diverto, miglioro come persona e conosco lati nascosti delle persone con le quali vengo a contatto. Nn sono fedele perché nessuno me lo chiede e nn ne sento l'esigenza. (quando sono innamorata mi viene naturale, ce l'ho nel DNA, Tebe ha un altro DNA per esempio)
> ...



approvo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> personalmente non ritengo che l'ambiguità possa produrre qualcosa di solido e durevole.
> la bellezza di una realtà parziale, come pure la buona fede, la menzogna a fin di bene e tutti i ponteggi che metti a sostegno della tua costruzione, danno l'idea di una difesa tanto strenua quanto superficiale.
> 
> superficiale perchè mi sembra che tu non vada oltre te stesso e la salvaguardia delle tue "inclinazioni".
> ...


parli di manipolazione, di alterazione. Mi fai qualche esempio? Altrimenti la cosa si riduce a "secondo me no" e allora vabbe'


----------



## oceansize (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nessun obbligo. E quindi?


Quindi niente, nn venire a parlare di libertà sessuale e fedeltà come obbligo sociale quando sei tu che l'hai scelta. Al paraculo aggiungerei ipocrita. Nn è un'offesa, è un dato di fatto, ne converrai.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Facile vivere in questo modo essendo single. Prova un po' tu af essere una merda sposata che si tromba qualunque essere a portata di genitali. va bene tutto ma tu vuoi vincere facile!


divertente come la morte di tua madre


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Quindi niente, nn venire a parlare di libertà sessuale e fedeltà come obbligo sociale quando sei tu che l'hai scelta. Al paraculo aggiungerei ipocrita. Nn è un'offesa, è un dato di fatto, ne converrai.


no, temo di non convenire. Cero che ipocrita non è un'offesa, ovvio. Vai con dio


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, avevo capito. l'altra volta infatti aveva aiutato, ma purtroppo la sua idiozia permane



Trolley, hai visto  che usa parole nuove?
A qualcosa servo, almeno al suo vocabolario dinesco.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, comunque, alla fine dei giochi, devo confessare che a me piace averlo intorno. Non so, mi fa tenerezza. Lo immagino come un cucciolone sperduto con occhi che roteano ed il cranio vuoto che rumoreggia di qua e di la'.


avete letto?
Ha deciso di ignorarci

un'altra pinocchiata.
non ce la fa.

mamma mia ebbasta ste bave...le ho ovunque:unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Trolley, hai visto che usa parole nuove?
> A qualcosa servo, almeno al suo vocabolario dinesco.


come a qualcosa servi? tu sei indispensabile, anche perché senza il tuo cervello non penso.

non so se hai notato, ma ho deciso di sperimentare un po', scoccia?

non mi avevigiurato eterna fedeltà? e te ne vai con Man?


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> divertente come la morte di tua madre


il livello direi che è colmo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avete letto?
> Ha deciso di ignorarci
> 
> un'altra pinocchiata.
> ...


eh no, ora ha promesso. I suoi infatti stanno alla larga, salvo quotare quando possono. hahahaha


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> aggiungo che il fatto che neuron-free ci segue come un cane dino dimostra ciò che c'è da dimostrare. Ed in fondo, non bisogna essere buoni con le persone fedeli, pur se idiote?



anche tafano rende bene l'idea però.
Mi piace.
Come secondo nome?

Dino tafano.


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato 1*

I miei più vivi complimenti...!!!:up::up:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il livello direi che è colmo


eh si, quando offende i vostro stupido amico, va tutto bene. Quando lo faccio io, no. Allora ti dico, in simpatia, vaffanculo, che ne pensi?


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come a qualcosa servi? tu sei indispensabile, anche perché senza il tuo cervello non penso.
> 
> non so se hai notato, *ma ho deciso di sperimentare un po', scoccia?*
> 
> non mi avevigiurato eterna fedeltà? e te ne vai con Man?



Ti prego.
Non sperimentare.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti prego.
> Non sperimentare.


ok, comandi


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, quando offende i vostro stupido amico, va tutto bene. Quando lo faccio io, no. Allora ti dico, in simpatia, vaffanculo, che ne pensi?


non ho amici e non aspetto te per sottolineare gli eccessi di oscuro che sa molto bene come la penso.


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso siamo arrivati ai defunti...!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho amici e non aspetto te per sottolineare gli eccessi di oscuro che sa molto bene come la penso.


e come mai quando offendo io me lo comunichi subito invece?


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> divertente come la morte di tua madre



che perla.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e come mai quando offendo io me lo comunichi subito invece?


perché attenzione, io ho offeso scientemente. E sapevo che sareste tornati, ottuso compreso, a commentare sul mio 3D. Davvero notevole


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

*tebina*

scusa per la sperimentazione, ma la tentazione era tanta. E poi anche anna me lo ha suggerito. Mi perdoni per aver tentato di pensare di testa mia per una volta?


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e come mai quando offendo io me lo comunichi subito invece?


intanto vergognati indipendentemente dagli altri.
sei nuovo (forse)e non puoi sapere ma con lui ho scritto tutto quello che potevo scrivere decine e decine di volte


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*guarda*

La fortuna di questo signore è che scrive certe porcate avallate da una povera mentecatta, dietro un pc...si sente sicuro....beato lui che ha tutto sotto controllo...i defunti però mi sembra troppo!Magari fra un pò la manipolatrice dirà che son stato io..preparatevi...!!oggi si ride ancora una volta...!Gianna e pinotto....!!,


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Chissà perché si ostenta sempre questa benedetta libertà sessuale
> e il fatto che la fedeltà è solo un obbligo sociale...parecchio paraculo secondo me.
> Non capisco chi obbliga chi a sposarsi e promettere fedeltà.
> Io vivo la sessualità in maniera libera, mi diverto, miglioro come persona e conosco lati nascosti delle persone con le quali vengo a contatto. Nn sono fedele perché nessuno me lo chiede e nn ne sento l'esigenza. (quando sono innamorata mi viene naturale, ce l'ho nel DNA, Tebe ha un altro DNA per esempio)
> ...


approvo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto vergognati indipendentemente dagli altri.
> sei nuovo e non puoi sapere ma con lui ho scritto tutto quello che potevo scrivere decine e decine di volte


intanto vergognati te; Io sono nuovo una cippa, ci sto da settembre e te ed altri come te di fronte a quel cojone patentato non fate una mazza, anzi lo aizzate. Se va bene per voi, va bene per me. Ma fammi la cortesia di far finta che non esisto


----------



## Non Registrato1 (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> parli di manipolazione, di alterazione. Mi fai qualche esempio? Altrimenti la cosa si riduce a "secondo me no" e allora vabbe'



non SI riduce, ma la riduci TU, evidentemente, ad un "secondo me no".
questo è un esempio di manipolazione, o libera interpretazione, giust'appunto.

prova a parlami un po' tu della tua buona fede e del tuo altruismo.
poi, magari, ti farò altri esempi.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> approvo


riesci anche a scrivere qualcosa di tuo pugno qualche volta?


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La fortuna di questo signore è che scrive certe porcate avallate da una povera mentecatta, dietro un pc...si sente sicuro....beato lui che ha tutto sotto controllo...i defunti però mi sembra troppo!Magari fra un pò la manipolatrice dirà che son stato io..preparatevi...!!oggi si ride ancora una volta...!Gianna e pinotto....!!,


Oscuro, non ti arrabbiare e lascia correre...


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> intanto vergognati te; Io sono nuovo una cippa, ci sto da settembre e te ed altri come te di fronte a quel cojone patentato non fate una mazza, *anzi lo aizzate*. Se va bene per voi, va bene per me. Ma fammi la cortesia di far finta che non esisto


con me parli al singolare perché scrivo e penso per conto mio , tu no?


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Una cortesia:continua ad insultarmi ma lascia stare i morti...io ho capito chi sei...ma i defunti cazzo lasciali in pace!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> non SI riduce, ma la riduci TU, evidentemente, ad un "secondo me no".
> questo è un esempio di manipolazione, o libera interpretazione, giust'appunto.
> 
> prova a parlami un po' tu della tua buona fede e del tuo altruismo.
> poi, magari, ti farò altri esempi.


scusami, sei tu che dici che manipolo, avrai delle prove, no? Delle ragioni, o no?


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Micio*

Micia i suoi insulti son patetici come quelli della cretina ma i morti no!!!e sta cosa mi ha dato parecchio fastidio anche con alex e tu sai bene...!!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> con me parli al singolare perché scrivo e penso per conto mio , tu no?


guarda, non serve neppure rispondere. Basta che leggi i messaggi dei tuoi pari qui dentro e vedrai chi la pensa in maniera autonoma e chi no


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

*come volevasi dimostrare*

mi ignora come un cane ignora l'osso. Maronna che roba assurda


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Va bene tutto..ma lascia in pace i morti..!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia i suoi insulti son patetici come quelli* della cretina *ma i morti no!!!e sta cosa mi ha dato parecchio fastidio anche con alex e tu sai bene...!!


e smettila


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene tutto..ma lascia in pace i morti..!!


non ci arriva...che vuoi farci


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Ok*

Ok prosegui così....non fare lo stupido oltre!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi ignora come un cane ignora l'osso. Maronna che roba assurda


Però dai Mass...
Battuta infelice comunque...
Perchè non sai come è messa quella persona in famiglia no?

Dai non esagerare con i toni...


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Ecco..chiamamola battuta...!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai Mass...
> Battuta infelice comunque...
> Perchè non sai come è messa quella persona in famiglia no?
> 
> Dai non esagerare con i toni...


conte, ma chi lo conosce questo? 

Ma come non esagerare con i toni, ti ci metti pure tu? Mi è stato detto DI TUTTO tra ieri ed oggi, dico DI TUTTO. E io dico una cosa e vengo ripreso? Siamo davvero al colmo. Per favore, un pò di oggettività


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Massi*

Non scherzare con i defunti....!Insultami, fai il cretino, ma i defunti lasciali stare!Ti ho definito persona di MERDA!Anche oggi ne hai data ampia dimostrazione!!Io non sbaglio mai!!!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

*Messaggio per l'ottuso ed i suoi amici*

Ragazzi, ho capito il vostro messaggio, vi sto sulle palle. Bene.
Io vorrei solo colloquiare con chi non la pensa cosi', me lo permettete? Non do nessun fastidio, sto nel 3D e parlo con chi ci viene, salvo rispondere in altri 3D a gente altra da voi. Ormai ho capito chi siete e mi è bastato.
Se possibile, smettetela di intasare il 3D con i vostri giudizi. Li ho capiti, sono chiari. Grazie


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> divertente come la morte di tua madre


Mai quanto quella dei tuoi figli


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Forse*

Forse dovresti imparare anche a scusarti!Oltre a tutto il resto!Pure i morti.....


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> conte, ma chi lo conosce questo?
> 
> Ma come non esagerare con i toni, ti ci metti pure tu? Mi è stato detto DI TUTTO tra ieri ed oggi, dico DI TUTTO. E io dico una cosa e vengo ripreso? Siamo davvero al colmo. Per favore, un pò di oggettività


sul serio conte, mi è stato detto che dovevo morire, che era meglio che morissi: qualcuno ha detto nulla? No Ma ti pare normale a te? Io sono davvero basito. Pensaci anche tu, che sei una persona seria


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> conte, ma chi lo conosce questo?
> 
> Ma come non esagerare con i toni, ti ci metti pure tu? Mi è stato detto DI TUTTO tra ieri ed oggi, dico DI TUTTO. E io dico una cosa e vengo ripreso? Siamo davvero al colmo. Per favore, un pò di oggettività


Di tutto.
Ok...
Ma riferito a te.
Capisci che dire sei un porco è na roba, dire to mare putana un'altra.

( un po' di oggettività).


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Alex*

Per favore alex,non replicare perchè questo è un coglione raro!Per favore...!!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai quanto quella dei tuoi figli


nessun commento qui? Eh no, lui poteva, io ho iniziato


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non scherzare con i defunti....!Insultami, fai il cretino, ma i defunti lasciali stare!Ti ho definito persona di MERDA!Anche oggi ne hai data ampia dimostrazione!!Io non sbaglio mai!!!


Beh tu sei uno che spara con un mitra su un mucchio di barattoli.
Un barattolo casca.
E poi dici...
Visto che mira infallibile?

Ne tiri di strafalcioni pure tu e belli grossi.

( e mi sa che molti si sono fatti delle matte risate sulle tue sparate)


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di tutto.
> Ok...
> Ma riferito a te.
> Capisci che dire sei un porco è na roba, dire to mare putana un'altra.
> ...


conte per favore, dirmi che devo morire (seriamente come fa lui) è meglio di dire, come battuta pesante, quello che ho detto io? Lo pensi davvero?


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai quanto quella dei tuoi figli



ciao Alex


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai quanto quella dei tuoi figli


di male in peggio


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> divertente come la morte di tua madre




Questo. Proprio. No.

Torno sui libri. Infinatamente meglio.


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Dai fai la persona seria è incommentabile!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sul serio conte, mi è stato detto che dovevo morire, che era meglio che morissi: qualcuno ha detto nulla? No Ma ti pare normale a te? Io sono davvero basito. Pensaci anche tu, che sei una persona seria


Non sono una persona seria.
Ma leggi che effetto ti fa quello che ha risposto " mai come quella dei tuoi figli"...
DIre che te possino ammazzà è na roba...

Tirare in ballo altra gente un'altra cosa...
Fai prima a glissare e tutto finisce lì.

Se osservi proprio il non dire nulla è segno che le persone che vogliono dialogare con te sul tema del 3d, non si perdono dietro ad altri discorsi no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai quanto quella dei tuoi figli





No, no, proseguite pure, non datevi pena di darci un taglio, eh...

ma come state messi?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai fai la persona seria è incommentabile!!


Senti mollami.
Se tu sei una persona seria, io preferisco di gran lunga essere un fenomeno da baraccone e un clown.
Si vive meglio che non passare il tempo a indignarsi sulle difficoltà altrui.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Massi, questo è la fotocopia di quanto già successo.
Qualcuno che non capisce e prende solo una frase per portare avanti pinocchiate.
da alcuni inconsapevolmente da altri consapevolmente.

basta leggere in toto e non prendere spezzoni di qui e di là.

Lascia stare.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nessun commento qui? Eh no, lui poteva, io ho iniziato


lui?
Un non registrato?
Il nulla?

A lui
Non pare vero che gli si dia attenzione no?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, no, proseguite pure, non datevi pena di darci un taglio, eh...
> 
> ma come state messi?


anna, no problem, trattasi di sperimentazione, e funziona, sono tornati tutti ringhiando


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Massi, questo è la fotocopia di quanto già successo.
> Qualcuno che non capisce e prende solo una frase per portare avanti pinocchiate.
> da alcuni inconsapevolmente da altri consapevolmente.
> 
> ...


ma fai comunella con questo?mi perplimi.
guarda che non è perseguitato come traditore, non è questo il problema


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di tutto.
> Ok...
> Ma riferito a te.
> Capisci che dire sei un porco è na roba, dire to mare putana un'altra.
> ...



infatti, un pò di oggettività conte.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia i suoi insulti son patetici come quelli della cretina ma i morti no!!!e sta cosa mi ha dato parecchio fastidio anche con alex e tu sai bene...!!


guarda che la morta è mia madre, cioe di Alex, quindi lasciate perdere che se voglio mi so difendere. Pensa che io lo insulto perché sono amico di qualcuno e faccio comunella ma nin ha capito una sega. e cioè che fa schifo indipendentemente dagli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fai comunella con questo?mi perplimi.
> guarda che non è perseguitato come traditore, non è questo il problema


Scusa ma in dove è che Tebe fa comunella?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono una persona seria.
> Ma leggi che effetto ti fa quello che ha risposto " mai come quella dei tuoi figli"...
> DIre che te possino ammazzà è na roba...
> 
> ...


rispetto la tua opinione, non la condivido, ma la rispetto. Io ho glissato per 1400 pagine, faccio notare. comunque


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Guarda non è neanche colpa sua,abbiamo capito che una persona che ha dei problemi,la colpa è di si diverte a spingerlo a scrivere certe porcate,e lui si presta, per avere il consenso di una povera cretina!!!Detto questo credo sia superfluo aggiungere altro!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda che la morta è mia madre, cioe di Alex, quindi lasciate perdere che se voglio mi so difendere. Pensa che io lo insulto perché sono amico di qualcuno e faccio comunella ma nin ha capito una sega. e cioè che fa schifo indipendentemente dagli altri.


ma secondo te superare l'altro nelle offese ti fa stare meglio?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusa per la sperimentazione, ma la tentazione era tanta. E poi anche anna me lo ha suggerito. Mi perdoni per aver tentato di pensare di testa mia per una volta?





Apparte che il mio nick è AnnaBlume e non una qualsiasi Anna. E' la protagonista di un libro bellissimo, se me lo storpiate diventa un'altra cosa. E poi, stai buono, che io non ti ho detto di sperimentare, tantomeno in questo modo becero. Cercavo solo di spingerti alle ingiurie fisiche, ma così, giusto come diversivo. Io non mi sarei sporcata le mani e ce lo saremmo tolti per un po' di torno. 'Sta roba qua è farina del TUO sacco, io nulla seppi.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fai comunella con questo?mi perplimi.
> guarda che non è perseguitato come traditore, non è questo il problema



Comunella Min?
Non mi sembra proprio.

Ma se ti fa comodo pensarla così ok.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fai comunella con questo?mi perplimi.
> guarda che non è perseguitato come traditore, non è questo il problema


e qual'è il problema? se ti sto tanto sulle palle, perchè non te ne vai e mi lasci parlare con tebe, che pare apprezzarmi, invece di dirle di non parlare con me . E sei diversa dall'ottuso, ma non farmi ridere, fotocopia


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te superare l'altro nelle offese ti fa stare meglio?


Si...
SI sente un grande uomo così no?
E quando l'avversario molla lui si dice...visto? L'ho avuta vinta anche stavolta.
Un brutto giorno insulta la persona sbagliata che non risponde alle offese, ma agisce di conseguenza.
E paga tutto con gli interessi.

Cose già viste.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> lui?
> Un non registrato?
> Il nulla?
> 
> ...


Ciao Conte..dimmi una cosa....ma non e'assurdo incazzarsi per insulti ad un nick..da parte di un perfetto sconosciuto???io me ne sono presi tanti..qua'..ma entrati di qua' e usciti di la'..che casso mi frega di Lothar??niente..diverso sarebbe tra noi due..non siamo virtuali..quello mi dispiacerebbe??ho ragione??


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunella Min?
> Non mi sembra proprio.
> 
> Ma se ti fa comodo pensarla così ok.


comodo? che senso ha?
dico comunella perché non ho mai sopportato in generale quelli che dialogano irridendo gli altri.
mai


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Alex*

Ma sai cosa mi fraga di difenderti?ma cazzo i morti no!!!Ho litigato pure con te per questi motivi e dai!!Conte io ti mollo ma vedi di fare atrettanto però,cmq ti sei trovato due amici niente male....!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Apparte che il mio nick è AnnaBlume e non una qualsiasi Anna. E' la protagonista di un libro bellissimo, se me lo storpiate diventa un'altra cosa. E poi, stai buono, che io non ti ho detto di sperimentare, tantomeno in questo modo becero. . Cercavo solo di spingerti alle ingiurie fisiche, ma così, giusto come diversivo. Io non mi sarei sporcata le mani e ce lo saremmo tolti per un po' di torno. 'Sta roba qua è farina del TUO sacco, io nulla seppi.


vabbuono AnnaBlume ritiro tutto e confermo la paternità dell'offesa


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per prima cosa, ti ringrazio della risposta. Dato il tuo passato, non era scontata.
> 
> Ti posso chiedere una cosa? Se non ti va di rispondere, lascia pure ovviamente. Credi che tuo marito abbia finto il rapporto in questi anni? Voglio dire, come leggi il suo comportamento? Pensi che sia una dipendenza o l'abbia fatto perchè è stato meramente egoista? E lui, è geloso? Cioé, crede alla fedeltà?



Ti rispondo senza problemi:
come leggo il suo comportamento...molto difficile per me comprendere e mettermi nei suoi panni. L'ho dovuto fare però per cercare di capire. Non credo che ci sia più alcuna dipendenza, anche perché, se lo credessi, non vivremmo più sotto lo stesso tetto, se mai un leggero richiamo. 
Parli di egoismo, certo che è stato profondamente egoista: ha pensato unicamente a se stesso e a ciò che voleva (come fanno tutti i traditori del resto). 
Lui sostiene addirittura che non mi abbia mai mancato di rispetto perché ero ignara e a loro ha dato le briciole, scindendo sempre il sesso dal sentimento per me, e mi sa tanto che tu la vedi più o meno allo stesso modo (distorto secondo me).
Perché lo faceva? Penso per lo stesso tuo motivo: voglia di farsi delle donne, di divertirsi insomma.
Non credo proprio che consideri la fedeltà un valore, come potrebbe... 
Diciamo che col matrimonio si è impostato alla serietà perché si è sentito legato in altro modo a me, è come se avesse detto: ora metto la testa a posto. E' stato quindi un atteggiamento ragionato di chi vuole cambiare sapendo che non era giusto continuare così, ma non credo proprio per ragioni morali, o sono state molto marginali.
E, a differenza di te che sei favorevole alla coppia aperta da entrambe le parti, bè...a lui non andrebbe affatto bene la cosa, infatti lui, fino a prova contraria, si è impegnato e si impegna per essere fedele, non a caso ho parlato di ex fedifrago, con tanto di ricaduta. 

So di essere la donna della sua vita e che mi ama, nel suo modo di amare che non è lo stesso mio modo.
Noi  siamo stati sempre uniti e complici, insomma una bella coppia, lui si è  sempre preso cura di me al massimo e non mi ha mai lasciato sola un  istante, è stato il mio appoggio e la mia sicurezza in tutti questi  anni. Ogni mio desiderio è un ordine. 
E, aggiungo, ci siamo sempre divertiti un sacco  dentro e fuori dal letto.
Ecco perché mi è ancora inconcepibile pensare di vivere senza di lui, nonostante ora ci si diverta molto meno, per ovvie ragioni.

P.s.: mi sono ricordata che mio marito stesso, leggendo il tuo 3d precedente commentò che tu stavi già cambiando per il semplice fatto che avevi scritto sul forum, perché qualcosa si stava muovendo dentro di te...


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Guarda lothar evitiamo!Quando ci sono i morti di mezzo!Cazzo che poveri disgraziati!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte..dimmi una cosa....ma non e'assurdo incazzarsi per insulti ad un nick..da parte di un perfetto sconosciuto???io me ne sono presi tanti..qua'..ma entrati di qua' e usciti di la'..che casso mi frega di Lothar??niente..diverso sarebbe tra noi due..non siamo virtuali..quello mi dispiacerebbe??ho ragione??


Beh amico mio...
Ricorda quante risate ci siamo fatti io e te su quelle offese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I guai per te...

Sono se la moglie ti dice...

Ciao Lothar!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda che la morta è mia madre, cioe di Alex, quindi lasciate perdere che se voglio mi so difendere. Pensa che io lo insulto perché sono amico di qualcuno e faccio comunella ma nin ha capito una sega. e cioè che fa schifo indipendentemente dagli altri.


non sapevo che tua madre è morta, mi spiace. Per il resto vaffanculo


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao Alex


Ahò. ms quanto ti fs sentire intelligente riuscire a beccarmi? Ma ti cspusco. ti capita così di rado. e non hai ancora capito, tu come gli altri, che non me ne frega un benemerito cazzo di essere riconosciuto. detto questo, diversamennte Einstein, ciao anche a te


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda lothar evitiamo!Quando ci sono i morti di mezzo!Cazzo che poveri disgraziati!!



Ma hai stra ragione Oscuro....io parlo in generale...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

*AnnaBlume*

Mi dici che libro? Mi sembra di ricordare questo nome.

Potevo cercarlo su google, ma vedi mai che la finiscono di far guerra, e magari si ritorna in tema.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comodo? che senso ha?
> dico comunella perché non ho mai sopportato in generale quelli che dialogano irridendo gli altri.
> mai


io dialogo irridendo glia altri? ma fammi il piacere


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

*Oscu, si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Micia i suoi insulti son patetici come quelli della cretina ma i morti no!!!e sta cosa mi ha dato parecchio fastidio anche con alex e tu sai bene...!!


leggo anche io .


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dici che libro? Mi sembra di ricordare questo nome.
> 
> Potevo cercarlo su google, ma vedi mai che la finiscono di far guerra, e magari si ritorna in tema.





Paul Aster, _Nel paese delle ultime cose. _Un viaggio infinito all'inferno e ritorno aperto


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Io sono il peggio con gli insutli...ma i morti...!d'altronde cosa vado dicendo su sti due da due mesi a questa parte?E ti assicuro che tebe non è da meno...anzi...!!Con il tempo ve ne accorgerete come ce ne siam accorti noi!!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te superare l'altro nelle offese ti fa stare meglio?


Qualsiasi sia la risposta non credi non siano problemi tuoi?


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

*Oscu, si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Micia i suoi insulti son patetici come quelli della cretina ma i morti no!!!e sta cosa mi ha dato parecchio fastidio anche con alex e tu sai bene...!!


leggo .


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Paul Aster, _Nel paese delle ultime cose. _Un viaggio infinito all'inferno e ritorno aperto



:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

La colpa non è del burattino ma del burattinaio!Lasciamo stare....!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh amico mio...
> Ricorda quante risate ci siamo fatti io e te su quelle offese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I guai per te...
> ...


aahahah....gufo berico vade retro....non succedera'mai......piuttosto mollo la ''fidanzata''e l'altra invornita


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qualsiasi sia la risposta non credi non siano problemi tuoi?


in effetti .
però sei forte perché sei capace , in altro caso, di dire che chi si fa i fatti suoi è ambiguo, menefreghista etc.
ma hai ragione, mettersi in mezzo è sempre inutile, anzi dannoso.
il sasso è lanciato, tolgo la mano


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non sapevo che tua madre è morta, mi spiace. Per il resto vaffanculo


Infatti non è morta come non sono morti i tuoi figli. Spiace anche a me nella stessa misura e modo in cui spiace a te. per il resto vaffanculo


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti .
> però sei forte perché sei capace , in altro caso, di dire che chi si fa i fatti suoi è ambiguo, menefreghista etc.
> ma hai ragione, mettersi in mezzo è sempre inutile, anzi dannoso.
> il sasso è lanciato, tolgo la mano


Non ho cambiato idea. semplicemente ho rinunciato


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo senza problemi:
> come leggo il suo comportamento...molto difficile per me comprendere e mettermi nei suoi panni. L'ho dovuto fare però per cercare di capire. Non credo che ci sia più alcuna dipendenza, anche perché, se lo credessi, non vivremmo più sotto lo stesso tetto, se mai un leggero richiamo.
> Parli di egoismo, certo che è stato profondamente egoista: ha pensato unicamente a se stesso e a ciò che voleva (come fanno tutti i traditori del resto).
> Lui sostiene addirittura che non mi abbia mai mancato di rispetto perché ero ignara e a loro ha dato le briciole, scindendo sempre il sesso dal sentimento per me, e mi sa tanto che tu la vedi più o meno allo stesso modo (distorto secondo me).
> ...


Diletta, grazie del bel messaggio. E scusa per il bordello in questo 3D.

Parto dal PS. Certo che qualcosa si sta muovendo dentro di me. E' principalmente il timore di rompere tutto, di rovinare la coppia che siamo che mi spinge a ragionare. E le parole delle persone come te sono naturalmente preziose.

Ti auguro di poter ricostruire sempre meglio. Per quel che possono valere le mie parole, sappi che tuo marito probabilmente era in buona fede quando pensava di non fare nulla di male. Magari sbagliava, ma quell'amore che hai sentito da lui era ed è tutto vero, dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti non è morta come non sono morti i tuoi figli. Spiace anche a me nella stessa misura e modo in cui spiace a te. per il resto vaffanculo


bene mi fa piacere che (1) i nostri caro stanno bene; (2) ci diprezziamo in maniera equanime (3) il ringhio di questi ebeti riguarda solo loro. In bocca al lupo per tutto.

Ah, quasi dimenticavo, vaffanculo


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comodo? che senso ha?
> dico comunella perché non ho mai sopportato in generale quelli che dialogano irridendo gli altri.
> mai



nemmeno io, ma Oscuro lo fa da mesi con me.
O non te ne sei accorta?
Forse non te ne sei accorta perchè io EVITO la maggior parte delle volte.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La colpa non è del burattino ma del burattinaio!Lasciamo stare....!!



Minertva, qui cosa ne dici?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti .
> però sei forte perché sei capace , in altro caso, di dire che chi si fa i fatti suoi è ambiguo, menefreghista etc.
> ma hai ragione, mettersi in mezzo è sempre inutile, anzi dannoso.
> il sasso è lanciato, tolgo la mano


E comunque fai finta sempre di non capire. non ti ho mai scritto che sei menefreghista e ambiguo non era riferito al farsi gli affari propri. non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho mai scritto.. detto ciò rinuncio a rispiegartelo. Perché se sbaglio io e nin hai capito direi che posdiamo lasciare perdere perché non ho più voglia e so di essere stato chiaro ai tempi. se non sbaglio invece non mi va di essere preso per il culo da te ancora . ma la precisazione era doverosa. per me, ovviamente


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minertva, qui cosa ne dici?


Tebe, io non ho pensato a te.

e non essere cosi sicura che oscuro si riferisse a te.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minertva, qui cosa ne dici?


Ovvio. Che sono io ad irridere. Io che in quest 1400 pagine, oltre ad altre in altri 3D, da quando sono tornato non ho mai risposto ad una tonnellata di insulti, provenienti dall'idiota, ma non solo. Tutti a ringhiare, che massa di invertebrati


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comodo? che senso ha?
> dico comunella perché non ho mai sopportato in generale quelli che dialogano irridendo gli altri.
> mai



e aggiungo che in tutto questo periodo che massinfedele non c'era oscuro tutti i giorni mi insultava irridendomi con altri, e irridendo pure massi che non c'era parlando di complotti e pinocchiate varie.

Non ha notato nemmeno quello?
hai la _notazione_ selettiva?


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nemmeno io, ma Oscuro lo fa da mesi con me.
> O non te ne sei accorta?
> Forse non te ne sei accorta perchè io EVITO la maggior parte delle volte.


me ne sono accorta benissimo e conosco certe modalità che con me molto tempo addietro sono state simili e ripetute.
ma una volta ignorato oscuro si spegne, tu ogni tanto ti sei divertita .fino a che lo fai da sola ti capisco, con l'aiuto di un tizio che viene qui a prenderci per i fondelli no
ovviamente fai bene a fare come ti pare


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Diletta, grazie del bel messaggio. E scusa per il bordello in questo 3D.
> 
> Parto dal PS. Certo che qualcosa si sta muovendo dentro di me. E' principalmente il timore di rompere tutto, di rovinare la coppia che siamo che mi spinge a ragionare. E le parole delle persone come te sono naturalmente preziose.
> 
> Ti auguro di poter ricostruire sempre meglio. Per quel che possono valere le mie parole, sappi che tuo marito probabilmente era in buona fede quando pensava di non fare nulla di male. Magari sbagliava, ma quell'amore che hai sentito da lui era ed è tutto vero, dall'inizio alla fine.




Grazie per l'augurio!
Lo so che quell'amore di cui parli è vero, ma credimi, questo non mi rende le cose più facili, perché vedi, per me è impossibile fare certe cose se si ama davvero, come so anche che c'è chi ci riesce, mistero sapere come faccia...
Ancora una volta: se ti fai beccare si apre l'apocalisse per te e per lei. Fai che non accada...dopo è bruttissimo!
Mio marito è super pentito, e non per i fatti in sé, ma per i danni che hanno provocato.

Per il bordello nel 3d...è perfettamente nella norma!!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tebe, io non ho pensato a te.
> 
> e non essere cosi sicura che oscuro si riferisse a te.


ma starai scherzando spero. Come cazzo fai a dire una cosa del genere? Ma dico, sai leggere?


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e aggiungo che in tutto questo periodo che massinfedele non c'era oscuro tutti i giorni mi insultava irridendomi con altri, e irridendo pure massi che non c'era parlando di complotti e pinocchiate varie.
> 
> Non ha notato nemmeno quello?
> hai la _notazione_ selettiva?


ti potresti divertire a leggere un po' di cose di anni addietro ma giustamente non è il caso.
ho già dato , non posso ripetere le stesse cose, giustamente mi hanno dato della noiosa


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne sono accorta benissimo e conosco certe modalità che con me molto tempo addietro sono state simili e ripetute.
> ma una volta ignorato oscuro si spegne, tu ogni tanto ti sei divertita .fino a che lo fai da sola ti capisco, con l'aiuto di un tizio che viene qui a prenderci per i fondelli no
> ovviamente fai bene a fare come ti pare


ma a prederdi per i fondelli de che? Ma de che parli? Io sto qui tranquillo a parlare dei cazzi miei e voi venite a sputare sentenze non richieste: ti prendo per i fondelli? V-A-T-T-E-N-E e non mi leggere


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> bene mi fa piacere che (1) i nostri caro stanno bene; (2) ci diprezziamo in maniera equanime (3) il ringhio di questi ebeti riguarda solo loro. In bocca al lupo per tutto.
> 
> Ah, quasi dimenticavo, vaffanculo


io il motivo per disprezzarti ve l'ho.. sei un'ipocrita che tradisce una donna che pensa o spera tu dia fedele. tu per cosa mi disprezzi? Per avertelo fatto notare che sei una merda di uomo e marito?
Eheheheh. ipocritone di sto cazzo

fanculo anche a te.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne sono accorta benissimo e conosco certe modalità che con me molto tempo addietro sono state simili e ripetute.
> ma una volta ignorato oscuro si spegne, tu ogni tanto ti sei divertita .fino a che lo fai da sola ti capisco, con l'aiuto di un tizio che viene qui a prenderci per i fondelli no
> ovviamente fai bene a fare come ti pare



veramente mi pare che qui sia un po' un continuo tirarsi per la giacca, o sbaglio?

ergo proporrei di postare ignudi


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comodo? che senso ha?
> dico comunella perché non ho mai sopportato in generale quelli che dialogano irridendo gli altri.
> mai





Beh, probabilmente in questo frangente appartengo a questa categoria. Ma in questo contesto, esiste un altro modo? Fra urla disarticolare continue, offese continue, continue, pesanti e fastidiose oltre ogni limite, quale altra difesa c'è se non un po' di irrisione? Che devo davvero mandargli qualcuno a pestarlo fuori da un albergo?
A me non danno fastidio idee (o non-idee) diverse dalle mie, se civilmente espresse. Ma qui c'è tutto un altro livello, che a me fa venire l'orticaria. Altro che tafano. :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente mi pare che qui sia un po' un continuo tirarsi per la giacca, o sbaglio?
> 
> ergo proporrei di postare ignudi


volendo quarcheccosa da tira' lo stesso se trova...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne sono accorta benissimo e conosco certe modalità che con me molto tempo addietro sono state simili e ripetute.
> ma una volta ignorato oscuro si spegne, *tu ogni tanto ti sei divertita .fi*no a che lo fai da sola ti capisco, con l'aiuto di un tizio che viene qui a prenderci per i fondelli no
> ovviamente fai bene a fare come ti pare



sbagli. Io non mi sono e non mi diverto per nulla, soprattutto quando mi si da della zoccola, della cretina, dell'imbecille eccetera dicendo il falso.
Ho solo messo puntini sulle i quando lo ritenevo opportuno.
Si spegne dici?
A me non sembra.
Io sto leggendo solo un montare di insulti che partono sempre da Oscuro.
Vatti indietro a leggere.

L'aiuto di un tizio?
Il tizio come lo chiami tu, è arrivato qui per la secobda volta in maniera normale.
E dino è subito pèartito con gli insulti a me e a lui.
Chi prende per il culo chi?
Vivete in una realtà parallela?


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> volendo quarcheccosa da tira' lo stesso se trova...
> 
> ahahahah



non capisco....


:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sbagli. Io non mi sono e non mi diverto per nulla, soprattutto quando mi si da della zoccola, della cretina, dell'imbecille eccetera dicendo il falso.
> Ho solo messo puntini sulle i quando lo ritenevo opportuno.
> Si spegne dici?
> A me non sembra.
> ...


Piccolo OT per te, mia cara.

Fanculo a Mattia. Ma fanculo tanto eh.

Se vuoi sapere perchè, fila sul blog.

Son proprio scazzato.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per l'augurio!
> Lo so che quell'amore di cui parli è vero, ma credimi, questo non mi rende le cose più facili, perché vedi, per me è impossibile fare certe cose se si ama davvero, come so anche che c'è chi ci riesce, mistero sapere come faccia...
> Ancora una volta: se ti fai beccare si apre l'apocalisse per te e per lei. Fai che non accada...dopo è bruttissimo!
> Mio marito è super pentito, e non per i fatti in sé, ma per i danni che hanno provocato.
> ...


Guarda, lo capisco, e ti ammiro veramente per come stai gestendo le cose.

Io sarei altrettanto pentito, lo so. Le offrirei la mia testa e non servirebbe a nulla. Alle volte mi trovo a sperare che mi tradisca, che venga a dirmelo e che io cosi' possa dirle: non ti preoccupare, nessun problema. Ovviamente, non troppo disinteresse, perché chi la pensa come mia moglie (e come te, immagino), crede anche che se non sono geloso non la amo...-)


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tebe, io non ho pensato a te.
> 
> e non essere cosi sicura che oscuro si riferisse a te.



e sbagli pure tu.
E' almeno un mese che si riferisce a me come burattinaia, tra un cretina, imbecille e l'altro.
Anche tu non leggi o leggi solo ciò che ti fa comodo?


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco....
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


se, ciaooooo...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io il motivo per disprezzarti ve l'ho.. sei un'ipocrita che tradisce una donna che pensa o spera tu dia fedele. tu per cosa mi disprezzi? Per avertelo fatto notare che sei una merda di uomo e marito?
> Eheheheh. ipocritone di sto cazzo
> 
> fanculo anche a te.


io ti disprzzo per la tua idiozia di bigotto cazzone. Magari sei pure pedofilo. Che merda


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, ciaooooo...
> 
> ahahahahah



a proposito, gattaccio da pelare, come mai non sei in mezzo alla bufera?


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io ti disprzzo per la tua idiozia di bigotto cazzone. Magari sei pure pedofilo. Che merda


beh pero' come fotografo stavorta ha scattato na' bella fotografia...

se nun te piace la foto nun la paga'...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Piccolo OT per te, mia cara.
> 
> Fanculo a Mattia. Ma fanculo tanto eh.
> 
> ...



ho letto

Ti rispondo di là


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sbagli. Io non mi sono e non mi diverto per nulla, soprattutto quando mi si da della zoccola, della cretina, dell'imbecille eccetera dicendo il falso.
> Ho solo messo puntini sulle i quando lo ritenevo opportuno.
> Si spegne dici?
> A me non sembra.
> ...


quoto. Non se ne può più. Fedele, infedele ma chi se ne frega, mica faccio le barricate. Ma 'sta roba qua deve finire.


e Massinfedele, possibilmente: per favore, alza il tono, non continuare ad abbassarlo. Stiamo già scavando.


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a proposito, gattaccio da pelare, come mai non sei in mezzo alla bufera?


se fa presto a di' bufera...

m'annoio coi venticelli da scureggie......

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' come fotografo stavorta ha scattato na' bella fotografia...
> 
> se nun te piace la foto nun la paga'...
> 
> ahahahah


ci mancavi solo te e siamo al completo degli esseri inutili. Maronna che persecuzione. Ma che c'ha il mio 3D che vi attrae tanto?


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci mancavi solo te e siamo al completo degli esseri inutili. Maronna che persecuzione. Ma che c'ha il mio 3D che vi attrae tanto?


e' che se sente puzza de merda ed uno vole vede' da dove arriva...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

*exMassinfedele*

Lo vuoi un consiglio? chiudi il 3D, non ha più nessun senso logico.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto. Non se ne può più. Fedele, infedele ma chi se ne frega, mica faccio le barricate. Ma 'sta roba qua deve finire.


Ma è cosi' difficile da identificare. Il secondo messaggio di questo 3d è un'offesa di quel vecchio puzzoso di sterly il secondo un'offesa di dino bava neuron-free.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

:dorme:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :dorme:



:rock: sveglia!!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo vuoi un consiglio? chiudi il 3D, non ha più nessun senso logico.


no claudio, mi rifiuto di dover chiuder un 3D perché infestato da pulci mentecatte. io continuo a parlare con chi vuole, magari da solo se serve. Ma mi rifiuto, davvero. E' INCREDIBILE che si permetta a questa gente di offendere in continuazione senza che nessuno muova un dito. Io non lo accetto e finché rimango, lo combatto.
Quel cojone di dino, lo sa bene, perché spesso mi ha chiesto di sparire. Ma non succederà. Io continuo a dire la mia liberamente, perché la libertà è sacra. 

Se a voi piacciono i suoi insulti, ne prendo nota. Ma a me no, e non voglio avere a che fare con merda del genere. E' lui che infesta il mio 3D non io. Io non gli ho mai risposto


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo vuoi un consiglio? chiudi il 3D, non ha più nessun senso logico.



concordo in toto con ultimo


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Ma è cosi' difficile da identificare. Il secondo messaggio di questo 3d è un'offesa di quel vecchio puzzoso di sterly il secondo un'offesa di dino bava neuron-free.





Lo so di chi sono le esternazioni. Le tue ultime non sono state da meno, eh. Capisco l'esasperazione, ma non è stato proprio un granché.
Volevo dire che non appoggio chi ha la mia stessa visione di coppia (fedele, etc). Appoggio o quoto chi si esprime in modo civile, indipendentemente dal fatto che è fedele o meno. Tutto qui. Qui per alcuni sembra eresia...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rock: sveglia!!


eh si, quando offende oscuro però noin dorme. una roba dell'altro mondo


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo vuoi un consiglio? chiudi il 3D, non ha più nessun senso logico.


Mi sembra una buona idea.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no claudio, mi rifiuto di dover chiuder un 3D perché infestato da pulci mentecatte. io continuo a parlare con chi vuole, magari da solo se serve. Ma mi rifiuto, davvero. E' INCREDIBILE che si permetta a questa gente di offendere in continuazione senza che nessuno muova un dito. Io non lo accetto e finché rimango, lo combatto.
> *Quel cojone di dino*, lo sa bene, perché spesso mi ha chiesto di sparire. Ma non succederà. Io continuo a dire la mia liberamente, perché la libertà è sacra.
> 
> Se a voi piacciono i suoi insulti, ne prendo nota. Ma a me no, e non voglio avere a che fare *con merda del genere*. E' lui che infesta il mio 3D non io. *Io non gli ho mai risposto*


ma se lo stai istingando da quando sei rientrato ...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Lo so di chi sono le esternazioni. Le tue ultime non sono state da meno, eh. Capisco l'esasperazione, ma non è stato proprio un granché.
> Volevo dire che non appoggio chi ha la mia stessa visione di coppia (fedele, etc). Appoggio o quoto chi si esprime in modo civile, indipendentemente dal fatto che è fedele o meno. Tutto qui. Qui per alcuni sembra eresia...


premesso che secondo me è ben diverso dare 2000 cazzotti in faccia o uno, rispetto la tua opinione sul fatto che pari siamo, ma non lo penso.

Per il resto io sarei il primo a non offendere nessuno se non venissi offeso in continuazione. Aggiungo che la mia offessa l'ho fatta apposta, per ragioni, come al solito, sperimentali. Ed infatti ha funzionato.

Almeno adesso si parla delle continue offese a Tebe da parte di quel mentecatto. Un punto c'è


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma se lo stai istingando da quando sei rientrato ...


sei talmente falsa che fai davvero ribrezzo


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sei talmente falsa che fai davvero ribrezzo



mai quanto te


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma se lo stai istingando da quando sei rientrato ...


 e dell'istigazione continua, quando massi non c'era con me, che mi dava della burattinaia, cretina degni compari e altri?
Quella non è istigazione?
O non hai mai letto nulla.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e dell'istigazione continua, quando massi non c'era con me, che mi dava della burattinaia, cretina degni compari e altri?
> Quella non è istigazione?
> O non hai mai letto nulla.


e infatti sono anche intervenuta e lui mi scrisse che non era d'accordo con me... o no?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no claudio, mi rifiuto di dover chiuder un 3D perché infestato da pulci mentecatte. io continuo a parlare con chi vuole, magari da solo se serve. Ma mi rifiuto, davvero. E' INCREDIBILE che si permetta a questa gente di offendere in continuazione senza che nessuno muova un dito. Io non lo accetto e finché rimango, lo combatto.
> Quel cojone di dino, lo sa bene, perché spesso mi ha chiesto di sparire. Ma non succederà. Io continuo a dire la mia liberamente, perché la libertà è sacra.
> 
> Se a voi piacciono i suoi insulti, ne prendo nota. Ma a me no, e non voglio avere a che fare con merda del genere. E' lui che infesta il mio 3D non io. Io non gli ho mai risposto



Massi, ma che vuoi che si legga? non si capisce nulla. All'inizio ho dovuto leggermi circa venti pagine, l'ho fatto ti ho risposto. Manco due ore e ne trovo altre 20, e sono come le prime venti una massa di....... ma le leggo ugualmente e rispondo, si continua per altre non so più quante pagine e c'è un bordello assoluto.

Capisco il tuo dissenso nello scrivermi ,NO. Ma se fossi un po più calmo e riuscissi a capire che pochi hanno letto tutto, e nessuno mai leggera 100 e passa pagine.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma se lo stai istingando da quando sei rientrato ...



ma quale istigazione, Simy? Ma pensi davvero che Oscuro abbia bisogno di essere istigato? Da chi viene da fuori, ti giuro, si vede tutta un'altra roba. Penosa, direi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Però tebe...anche a sto giro il merdone è venuto bene no?
Siamo a 160 pagine...che ne dici?

Ma il burattinanio non è quibbel?

QUel pazzo ha mollato le mani dicendo...mo sti burattini se la sbrigano da soli...

E nessun burattino è felice di non essere più manovrato...

Da non credere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mai quanto te


peccato che io ho fatti dalla mia, basta leggere questo 3D per vedere chi ha provocato. Vai alla prima pagina, ma tanto non lo farai perché dei fatti te ne freghi. E tebe, lo istiga anche lei?


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro è da quando massi se ne è andato che continua a tirarlo fuori.
E massi non c'era.
ma non è istigazione certo.
me lo sono sognato


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale istigazione, Simy? Ma pensi davvero che Oscuro abbia bisogno di essere istigato? Da chi viene da fuori, ti giuro, si vede tutta un'altra roba. Penosa, direi.



sei arrivata ieri..non sai quello che è successo mesi fa...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Massi, ma che vuoi che si legga? non si capisce nulla. All'inizio ho dovuto leggermi circa venti pagine, l'ho fatto ti ho risposto. Manco due ore e ne trovo altre 20, e sono come le prime venti una massa di....... ma le leggo ugualmente e rispondo, si continua per altre non so più quante pagine e c'è un bordello assoluto.
> 
> Capisco il tuo dissenso nello scrivermi ,NO. Ma se fossi un po più calmo e riuscissi a capire che pochi hanno letto tutto, e nessuno mai leggera 100 e passa pagine.....


basta andare alla prilma pagina


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale istigazione, Simy? Ma pensi davvero che Oscuro abbia bisogno di essere istigato? Da chi viene da fuori, ti giuro, si vede tutta un'altra roba. Penosa, direi.


Ok mia cara,
Ma capisci che è circoscritta a singoli 3d
Che funzionano tutti uguali 
e con una prevedibilità da paura...

Sembra di essere a uomini e donne no?

Tu vuoi fare la De Filippi?

Occhio eh?

Poi so cazzi...


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e infatti sono anche intervenuta e lui mi scrisse che non era d'accordo con me... o no?



certo, ma non mi riferivo a me.
Mi riferivo che ha continuato a tirare in mezzo massi anche quando lui non c'era. Ce n'era bisogno?
Ed è un fatto.
Chi istiga chi?


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *peccato che io ho fatti dalla mia*, basta leggere questo 3D per vedere chi ha provocato. Vai alla prima pagina, ma tanto non lo farai perché dei fatti te ne freghi. E tebe, lo istiga anche lei?


ma che film hai visto?
cmq mi sono stufata di perdere tempo con te...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei arrivata ieri..non sai quello che è successo mesi fa...


ma non hai detto che lo istigo ADESSO? Falsona?


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale istigazione, Simy? Ma pensi davvero che Oscuro abbia bisogno di essere istigato? Da chi viene da fuori, ti giuro, si vede tutta un'altra roba. Penosa, direi.



ecco.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se fa presto a di' bufera...
> 
> m'annoio coi venticelli da scureggie......
> 
> ahahahah


:racchia:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che film hai visto?
> cmq mi sono stufata di perdere tempo con te...



Non sai io con te. V-A-T-T-E-N-E


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però tebe...anche a sto giro il merdone è venuto bene no?
> Siamo a 160 pagine...che ne dici?
> 
> Ma il burattinanio non è quibbel?
> ...




quasi quasi apro un altro 3d come l'altro.
Te lo ricordi?


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

E si litiga... ma sticazzi ragazzi, prendetevi un valium ogni tanto, non è possibile che ci sia ogni giorno una discussione.

Litigare su un forum... il modo peggiore di perdere tempo!

Andate a trombare!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Non sai io con te. V-A-T-T-E-N-E


e portati dietro quel insufficiente mentale del tuo amicone, e levatevi dai cojoni una buona volta


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei arrivata ieri..non sai quello che è successo mesi fa...



sono mesi che legge il forum.
la vedevo sempre sul blog.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quasi quasi apro un altro 3d come l'altro.
> Te lo ricordi?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non hai detto che lo istigo ADESSO? Falsona?





massinfedele ha detto:


> Non sai io con te. V-A-T-T-E-N-E


si vabbè...


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e dell'istigazione continua, quando massi non c'era con me, che mi dava della burattinaia, cretina degni compari e altri?
> Quella non è istigazione?
> O non hai mai letto nulla.


Mi pare che qui tutti, più o meno, istighino. Magari qualcuno sa farlo con tante faccine divertite o in modo meno diretto...ma le provocazioni qui sono all'ordine del giorno.

La differenza è che quando si è il bersaglio dell'antipatia di qualcuno la cosa fa arrabbiare. Mentre quando capita ad altri tendiamo a fregarcene e a starcene nel nostro cantuccio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E si litiga... ma sticazzi ragazzi, prendetevi un valium ogni tanto, non è possibile che ci sia ogni giorno una discussione.
> 
> Litigare su un forum... il modo peggiore di perdere tempo!
> 
> *Andate a trombare*!


giammai!


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E si litiga... ma sticazzi ragazzi, prendetevi un valium ogni tanto, non è possibile che ci sia ogni giorno una discussione.
> 
> Litigare su un forum... il modo peggiore di perdere tempo!
> 
> Andate a trombare!



flapflap


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei arrivata ieri..non sai quello che è successo mesi fa...




Ma chi se ne frega di quel che è successo mesi fa! Ti devo esibire un pedigree? Devo fare un corso di recupero per seguire un 3D ed aspettarmi che sia decentemente centrato e non infarcito di rotture infinite, offese e insulti peraltro pure malamente espressi? Leggo qui da ben più di un mese, penso possa essere sufficiente. E 'sta storia non è solo su questo 3D. Basta che si affacci Tebe e, appunto, Massinfedele può anche nemmeno affacciarsi e viene fuori lo stesso.  Sarà che l'imparzialità non è di questo mondo, ma qui si esagera, eh.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi pare che qui tutti, più o meno, istighino. Magari qualcuno sa farlo con tante faccine divertite o in modo meno diretto...ma le provocazioni qui sono all'ordine del giorno.
> 
> La differenza è che quando si è il bersaglio dell'antipatia di qualcuno la cosa fa arrabbiare. Mentre quando capita ad altri tendiamo a fregarcene e a starcene nel nostro cantuccio.


no guarda, la cosa è molto smeplice. Se alcune persone smettono di rompere le palle, la cosa finisce li'. io non ho reagito per giorni. Ora basta


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no guarda, la cosa è molto smeplice. Se alcune persone smettono di rompere le palle, la cosa finisce li'. io non ho reagito per giorni. Ora basta



Straquoto.
Basta che sia vero.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E si litiga... ma sticazzi ragazzi, prendetevi un valium ogni tanto, non è possibile che ci sia ogni giorno una discussione.
> 
> Litigare su un forum... il modo peggiore di perdere tempo!
> 
> Andate a trombare!


guarda, io tutto sto casino qua lo sto facendo per portarmi a letto tebe, che però non mi vuole perché perseguito oscuro


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E si litiga... ma sticazzi ragazzi, prendetevi un valium ogni tanto, non è possibile che ci sia ogni giorno una discussione.
> 
> Litigare su un forum... il modo peggiore di perdere tempo!
> 
> *Andate a trombare*!


Kid, sei tutti noi!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

voi





Sole ha detto:


> Kid, sei tutti noi!!


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Kid, sei tutti noi!!


Ma perchè non lo si fa tra di noi, dico io. La vogliamo organizzare una raduno-trombata per davvero?


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda, io tutto sto casino qua lo sto facendo per portarmi a letto tebe, che però non mi vuole perché perseguito oscuro



azz! che strategia faticosa e complicata!
hai provato con un mazzo di fiori? una torta? una serenata?


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi


Figa di legno!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Straquoto.
> Basta che sia vero.


stanne certa, ma proprio al 100%


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi


Scusa, rettifico:

Kid, sei tutti noi tranne Minerva!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Figa di legno!


landesina:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè non lo si fa tra di noi, dico io. La vogliamo organizzare una raduno-trombata per davvero?


 seeee, te piacerebbe, ora che sto pe beccamme tebe, me la vorresti falla mette ner mucchio. Te chi porti?


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè non lo si fa tra di noi, dico io. La vogliamo organizzare una raduno-trombata per davvero?


Lo sai che io per te ho una cotta adolescenziale e voglio l'esclusiva! Sono gelosa


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> stanne certa, ma proprio al 100%



Stasera non ci capiamo proprio, io e te.  Io spero che Oscuro davvero se la smetta


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> azz! che strategia faticosa e complicata!
> hai provato con un mazzo di fiori? una torta? una serenata?


ohibo", non ci avevo pensato, dici che funziona? Io di solito uso la frusta con quelle che resistono, non si fa?


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> seeee, te piacerebbe, ora che sto pe beccamme tebe, me la vorresti falla mette ner mucchio. Te chi porti?


Io ho tre nomi in testa, ma mi accontenterei di depennarne uno.

Non mi piacciono gli usati... niente orge, si sceglie il partner all'inizio.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ohibo", non ci avevo pensato, dici che funziona? Io di solito uso la frusta con quelle che resistono, non si fa?



boh con Ultimo Sangre ha funzionato


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo sai che io per te ho una cotta adolescenziale e voglio l'esclusiva! Sono gelosa


Tu sai che è reciproca la cosa, infatti stai nella lista delle trombabili 3!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Stasera non ci capiamo proprio, io e te. Io spero che Oscuro davvero se la smetta


purtroppo sono lento di comprendonio, ma mi impegno tanto


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho tre nomi in testa, ma mi accontenterei di depennarne uno.
> 
> Non mi piacciono gli usati... niente orge, si sceglie il partner all'inizio.


allora siamo a cavallo. Io mi porto simy, mi piacciono le donne che mi diprezzano. Ha catene per caso?


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu sai che è reciproca la cosa, infatti *stai nella lista delle trombabili 3*!


:blu:


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora siamo a cavallo. Io mi porto simy, mi piacciono le donne che mi diprezzano. Ha catene per caso?


Non credo tu possa reggere il confronto con quella sventola sexy e super tettuta di Simy...


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora siamo a cavallo. Io mi porto simy, mi piacciono le donne che mi diprezzano. Ha catene per caso?



io ignoro te e tu ignora me...chiaro?


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :blu:


Dai facciamo una cosa a 3. La terza la scegli tu tesoro.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh con Ultimo Sangre ha funzionato


ci provo. Le scrivo in privato qualche porcata, speriamo apprezzi


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non credo tu possa reggere il confronto con quella sventola sexy e super tettuta di Simy...



grazie tesoro :smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Figa di legno!



assorbenti di Min


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> assorbenti di Min



Son morto! LOL


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E si litiga... ma sticazzi ragazzi, prendetevi un valium ogni tanto, non è possibile che ci sia ogni giorno una discussione.
> 
> Litigare su un forum... il modo peggiore di perdere tempo!
> 
> Andate a trombare!



grande Kid!!!!sei un mito..solo che volevo scriverlo.io.. e che scopano poco...Lothar l'Infinito infatti e'qua'che se la ride...:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora siamo a cavallo. Io mi porto simy, *mi piacciono le donne che mi diprezzano. Ha catene per caso?*


Se ti va io un tacco a spillo 14 te lo conficco volentieri nella schiena


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ignoro te e tu ignora me...chiaro?


V-A-T-T-E-N-E


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> assorbenti di Min


d'altronde son proprio una d'annata da stappare


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> V-A-T-T-E-N-E


sei tu che continui a nominarmi


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se ti va io un tacco a spillo 14 te lo conficco volentieri nella schiena


ma che bella idea! potresti usarli entrambi, non vorrei diventare asimmetrico


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei tu che continui a nominarmi


ignorami e levati dalle balle


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ignorami e levati dalle balle


Love is in the air.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Love is in the air.


chi disprezza compra, dice il saggio


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ignorami e levati dalle balle


E TU NON NOMINARMI


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> V-A-T-T-E-N-E


Mass..stai litigando con una stra gnocca lo sapevi???.....piantala per favore...Simy non si tocca..se no ti mando maledizione del diversamente duro..cosi'le amanti ti lasciano..tie':smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh con Ultimo Sangre ha funzionato


ma ha funzionato con te fiori e robe varie, perchè sei romantica.
Io sono traditrice, che me ne faccio dei fiori?


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mass..stai litigando con una stra gnocca lo sapevi???.....piantala per favore...Simy non si tocca..se no ti mando maledizione del diversamente duro..cosi'le amanti ti lasciano..tie':smile:


ciao lothy


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mass..stai litigando con una stra gnocca lo sapevi???.....piantala per favore...Simy non si tocca..se no ti mando maledizione del diversamente duro..cosi'le amanti ti lasciano..tie':smile:


se lo dici tu, obbedisco.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ha funzionato con te fiori e robe varie, perchè sei romantica.
> Io sono traditrice, che me ne faccio dei fori?


 anfatti, lo dicevo io. Te porto un bel paio de manette


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> anfatti, lo dicevo io. Te porto un bel paio de manette



e la frusta per farmi male male male?


_flapflap_


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se lo dici tu, obbedisco.



Bravo Mass!!!Ora basta...mi sto incavolando e dopo volano saette...

Piuttosto...stai in forma e fanne tante nel fine settimana..con la moglie ok???Io faro'lo stesso...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Love is in the air.


:bacio:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Mass!!!Ora basta...mi sto incavolando e dopo volano saette...
> 
> Piuttosto...stai in forma e fanne tante nel fine settimana..con la moglie ok???Io faro'lo stesso...



comandi si

pero, lotharone, tu mi devi fare la cortesia usare la stessa decisione ed incazzatura nell'intervenire quando l'idiota mi prende a maleparole, promesso?


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :bacio:


Ciao, io sono Kid, il bravo ragazzo del forum. Hai voglia di conoscermi?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e la frusta per farmi male male male?
> 
> 
> _flapflap_


ma certo, quella chiodata. Cero che sei proprio una pervertita. Io comincio ad avere dubbi. Per esempio, a che ora ci vediamo?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io ti disprzzo per la tua idiozia di bigotto cazzone. Magari sei pure pedofilo. Che merda


AHAHAHAHAHAH bigotto significa non essere come te quindi mi disprezzi per una cosa positiva. e io MAGARI sono un pedofilo ma tu è certo che sei ka feccia della feccia dei mariti. E possibilmente dei padri visto che potresti farli soffrire se tua moglie ti scoprisse e ti mollasse. cisa che spero accada. ma non prima di essersi trombata un'innumerevole quantità di uomini compresi tutti quelli della tua famiglia.Saluti e baci merdoso uomo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di quel che è successo mesi fa! Ti devo esibire un pedigree? Devo fare un corso di recupero per seguire un 3D ed aspettarmi che sia decentemente centrato e non infarcito di rotture infinite, offese e insulti peraltro pure malamente espressi? Leggo qui da ben più di un mese, penso possa essere sufficiente. E 'sta storia non è solo su questo 3D. Basta che si affacci Tebe e, appunto, Massinfedele può anche nemmeno affacciarsi e viene fuori lo stesso.  Sarà che l'imparzialità non è di questo mondo, ma qui si esagera, eh.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Grande...
Ma qua siamo in caserma
nonni cattivi da sopportarrrrrrrrrrrrrr:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono Kid, il bravo ragazzo del forum. Hai voglia di conoscermi?




tu mi spaventi :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu mi spaventi :rotfl:


Ma come, con questo nick? Naaaah.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> comandi si
> 
> pero, lotharone, tu mi devi fare la cortesia usare la stessa decisione ed incazzatura nell'intervenire quando l'idiota mi prende a maleparole, promesso?



Caro Mass..lo faro'...ma ti confesso che oggi in tutto saro'stato qua'5 min ..non posso sapere quindi..fai il bravo pero'


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma certo, quella chiodata. Cero che sei proprio una pervertita. Io comincio ad avere dubbi. *Per esempio, a che ora ci vediamo?*


Oddio...è una domanda difficile.
Paura di sbagliare risposta


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH bigotto significa non essere come te quindi mi disprezzi per una cosa positiva. e io MAGARI sono un pedofilo ma tu è certo che sei ka feccia della feccia dei mariti. E possibilmente dei padri visto che potresti farli soffrire se tua moglie ti scoprisse e ti mollasse. cisa che spero accada. ma non prima di essersi trombata un'innumerevole quantità di uomini compresi tutti quelli della tua famiglia.Saluti e baci merdoso uomo


siamo temporaneamente su un'isola felice, dove, novità delle novità in questo forum, non ci si insulta. Dunque ti auguro pace e bene.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi


La quoto. mi ha tolto la parolina di bocca


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> La quoto. mi ha tolto la parolina di bocca


Ma che avete contro le trombate? :unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Mass..lo faro'...ma ti confesso che oggi in tutto saro'stato qua'5 min ..non posso sapere quindi..fai il bravo pero'


mi basta la parola, sappi che con l'intervento di un paio di persone, smette o si dilegua. Lui ha bisogno dell'approvazione del forum per fare ciò che fa. Ovviamente a chi piace il suo stile, può seguirlo ed approvarlo dove scrive lui, ma dove non si apprezza essere chiamate merde o stronzi, è inusitato che possa imperversare,


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Evvai, il mio primo rubino!!!!!!

E per il post 1648 :rofl:


che sia come dice il conte, che il nonnismo imperi?


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che avete contro le trombate? :unhappy:


contro nulla ma neanche a favore:santarellina:
è un ottimo metodo sia per la contraccezione che per le malattie veneree


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che avete contro le trombate? :unhappy:


io nulla caro,anzi, ma ho ancora l ambizione di scegliere


----------



## Kid (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> contro nulla ma neanche a favore:santarellina:
> è un ottimo metodo sia per la contraccezione che per le malattie veneree


:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Evvai, il mio primo rubino!!!!!!
> 
> E per il post 1648 :rofl:
> 
> ...


naaaaaaaa


sei stata battezzata,evvai!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io nulla caro,anzi, ma ho ancora l ambizione di scegliere



grande, come sempre :bacio:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Evvai, il mio primo rubino!!!!!!
> 
> E per il post 1648 :rofl:
> 
> ...


benvenuta nel club. Però anche tu, dire chi se ne frega, non si fa


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Evvai, il mio primo rubino!!!!!!
> 
> E per il post 1648 :rofl:
> 
> ...


Beh parlane nel mio 3d dedicato al rubino pio no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> benvenuta nel club. Però anche tu, dire chi se ne frega, non si fa


ecc'hai ragione pure te....se non tradisci, devi necessariamente inforconare _ad minchiam. _Sennò non vale :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh parlane nel mio 3d dedicato al rubino pio no?





mmm, mi sa che questa volta passo. E riprovo a lavorare, maledetti tutti


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Evvai, il mio primo rubino!!!!!!
> 
> E per il post 1648 :rofl:
> 
> ...



tranquilla, tutto nella norma.
Benvenuta a bordo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mmm, mi sa che questa volta passo. E riprovo a lavorare, maledetti tutti


Però in quel post
Sei stata molto oggettiva.
Ma capisci qui gira un po' così no?
L'ultima volta che ho cercato di cambiare lo stato delle cose successe un casino stratosferico...
QUindi...

Dai adesso ste robe ti colpiscono poi impari a glissare e a postare solo dove ti interessa...


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grande, come sempre :bacio:




Cara Lei.:bye:

ma se mi guardo indietro di grande ho preso solo granchi 


si puo' sempre peggiorare comunque.


ps. le nostre storie non sono cosi lontane sai ...tant'è che quando ti ho letta non riuscivo a risponderti tale era il coinvolgimento emotivo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquilla, tutto nella norma.
> Benvenuta a bordo



grazie!

a proposito, non è che mi daresti le rispostine tecniche mi ti avevo chiesto via mp? (non parliamo di sesso, eh, malfidati)


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mmm, mi sa che questa volta passo. E riprovo a lavorare, maledetti tutti


non lo dire a me, c'ho le email che entrano a frotte, son tuttechiuse e mi guardano preoccupate per il mio futuro. Ma avro' un'ottima giustificazione per mia moglie: 
"com'è andata oggi?"

"sai, siccome ti tradisco da sempre, sono entrato in un sito per cercare di smettere. Li' mi sono messo a litigare, ho perso tempo e mi hanno licenziato. Che c'è di buono stasera"


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Cara Lei.:bye:
> 
> ma se mi guardo indietro di grande ho preso solo granchi
> 
> ...



Parleremo, allora! Non vedo l'ora


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non lo dire a me, c'ho le email che entrano a frotte, son tuttechiuse e mi guardano preoccupate per il mio futuro. Ma avro' un'ottima giustificazione per mia moglie:
> "com'è andata oggi?"
> 
> "sai, siccome ti tradisco da sempre, sono entrato in un sito per cercare di smettere. Li' mi sono messo a litigare, ho perso tempo e mi hanno licenziato. Che c'è di buono stasera"


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Questo lo bloggo...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non lo dire a me, c'ho le email che entrano a frotte, son tuttechiuse e mi guardano preoccupate per il mio futuro. Ma avro' un'ottima giustificazione per mia moglie:
> "com'è andata oggi?"
> 
> "sai, siccome ti tradisco da sempre, sono entrato in un sito per cercare di smettere. Li' mi sono messo a litigare, ho perso tempo e mi hanno licenziato. Che c'è di buono stasera"



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Avrei anche alcuni commentini freschi freschi da fare sul tuo 3D (IT) ma non c'ho più tempo, per gli stessi motivi. Rimando


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non lo dire a me, c'ho le email che entrano a frotte, son tuttechiuse e mi guardano preoccupate per il mio futuro. Ma avro' un'ottima giustificazione per mia moglie:
> "com'è andata oggi?"
> 
> "sai, siccome ti tradisco da sempre, sono entrato in un sito per cercare di smettere. Li' mi sono messo a litigare, ho perso tempo e mi hanno licenziato. Che c'è di buono stasera"


ecco, fine della carriera:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Avrei anche alcuni commentini freschi freschi da fare sul tuo 3D (IT) ma non c'ho più tempo, per gli stessi motivi. Rimando


attendo fiducioso. Buon lavoro

PS ho aperto un paio di email, una era una conference call che avevo due ore fa. Magari le altre le cancello direttamente, che fa meno male al sistema cardiaco e posso sempre sostenere di aver avuto un problema tecnico.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> siamo temporaneamente su un'isola felice, dove, novità delle novità in questo forum, non ci si insulta. Dunque ti auguro pace e bene.


Ah Franco magna tranquillo che manco tu sei una novità. di marci dentro e formalmente educati fuori ce ne sono abbastanza. sei in ottima compagnia. non della mia, ovvio


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> a proposito, non è che mi daresti le rispostine tecniche mi ti avevo chiesto via mp? (non parliamo di sesso, eh, malfidati)



vado a vedere.
Mi perdo spesso gli mp.
sai con tutti i maniaci che mi scrivono...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vado a vedere.
> Mi perdo spesso gli mp.
> sai con tutti i maniaci che mi scrivono...


loro


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ah Franco magna tranquillo che manco tu sei una novità. di marci dentro e formalmente educati fuori ce ne sono abbastanza. sei in ottima compagnia. non della mia, ovvio


ricevuto. adieu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ricevuto. adieu


Hai deciso di andartene da qui?


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Anna*

Senti anna io non so neanche chi sei!Ti dico solo questo!Questo delinquente morale,un mesetto fa a minacciato di spaccarmi la faccia....adesso non mi rompere i coglioni,non sai un cazzo e e giudichi!Per il resto...oggi abbiam avuto altre conferme...!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti anna io non so neanche chi sei!Ti dico solo questo!Questo delinquente morale,un mesetto fa a minacciato di spaccarmi la faccia....adesso non mi rompere i coglioni,non sai un cazzo e e giudichi!Per il resto...oggi abbiam avuto altre conferme...!!


Ah ti ho beccato..par condicio...smettila o ti mando la sindrome della checca e diventi Vendola e sposi Facchinetti..ocio Oscu...sei appeso a d un filo....:smile::smile::smile:.


Buono adesso..me l'avevi promesso...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah ti ho beccato..par condicio...smettila o ti mando la sindrome della checca e diventi Vendola e sposi Facchinetti..ocio Oscu...sei appeso a d un filo....:smile::smile::smile:.
> 
> 
> Buono adesso..me l'avevi promesso...


basta anche ignorarlo, come l'acsua fresca. Nel mio 3d non esiste. grazie


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Va benissimo,ma non facciamo passare un porco per una vittima!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> loro


....insinui che broccolo io gli altri in mp?
















hai ragione.
Lo sanno davvero anche i sassi che corro dietro a tutti(cit)


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> basta anche ignorarlo, come l'acsua fresca. Nel mio 3d non esiste. grazie


ripeto, basta ignorarlo nel mio 3d. nessun problema. e si può parlare tranquillamente, chi vuole farlo, gli altri fuori dalle balle


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....insinui che broccolo io gli altri in mp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no, mi riferivo ai miei messaggi, che andavano distinti da quelli dei maniaci, loro.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va benissimo,ma non facciamo passare un porco per una vittima!!


La guerra finisce qua'..grazie!


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma no, mi riferivo ai miei messaggi, che andavano distinti da quelli dei maniaci, loro.



scusami, mi è venuta la dinite.
No certo, i tuoi messaggi sono di tutt'altro genere, ovvio.
Ma anche se non ho le autoreggenti nere, la bocca carnosa e rosso fuoco e la terza di seno mi broccoli lo stesso?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami, mi è venuta la dinite.
> No certo, i tuoi messaggi sono di tutt'altro genere, ovvio.
> Ma anche se non ho le autoreggenti nere, la bocca carnosa e rosso fuoco e la terza di seno mi broccoli lo stesso?


Io sono geloso pero'...passi per Mattia e per Man...tanto quello e'poca roba..:smile:,,ma Mass no.....e tutte le promesse che mi hai fatto???


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Si dillo pure alla ridicola...:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami, mi è venuta la dinite.
> No certo, i tuoi messaggi sono di tutt'altro genere, ovvio.
> Ma anche se non ho le autoreggenti nere, la bocca carnosa e rosso fuoco e la terza di seno mi broccoli lo stesso?


basta che respiri
:girlhaha:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami, mi è venuta la dinite.
> No certo, i tuoi messaggi sono di tutt'altro genere, ovvio.
> Ma anche se non ho le autoreggenti nere, la bocca carnosa e rosso fuoco e la terza di seno mi broccoli lo stesso?


solo se mi mordi, sai a me piace essere morso. 
(bava e ringhio a seguire)


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sono geloso pero'...passi per Mattia e per Man...tanto quello e'poca roba..:smile:,,ma Mass no.....e tutte le promesse che mi hai fatto???


lotharone, sia chiaro, tu hai la precedenza. Scusa tebe, ma qui c'è una gerarchia, mi capisci no? Se hai promeso hai promesso


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

*Memento*

si prega di ignorarare messaggi bavosi e ringhiosi. Questo è un 3D gioioso. 
NO INSULTI


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sono geloso pero'...passi per Mattia e per Man...tanto quello e'poca roba..:smile:,,ma Mass no.....e tutte le promesse che mi hai fatto???



....ma tu mi hai tradita con l'altra!
:blank:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> basta che respiri
> :girlhaha:


e morta da poco la getti via?


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> basta che respiri
> :girlhaha:



dici?

Quindi se faccio finta di non respirare Massi non mi broccola?
Cioè, il respiro è basilare?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e morta da poco la getti via?


sì, gatta-morta


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La guerra finisce qua'..grazie!


Si dai finita anche questa...

Che ne dici lunedì che casin possiamo avviare?

Spariamo qualcosa?

Non so iniziamo con...

Ma poveretteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee si innamoranoooooooooo dell'amante....

Da dove partiamo?

Dai fai il galante con Tebe che poi si va a trovarla...che ne dici?

O chi vuoi che intorti a sto giro?

Lunapiena dici?

Ok me l'intorto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> Quindi se faccio finta di non respirare Massi non mi broccola?
> Cioè, il respiro è basilare?


per massi.

per me sono gli occhi di una persona che fanno la differenza


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> Quindi se faccio finta di non respirare Massi non mi broccola?
> Cioè, il respiro è basilare?


come appunto rilevavo, anche se fai finta di respirare, io insisto uguale. MA, siccome sei promessa a lotharone, ed io alle amicizie tengo, mi ritiro. Le amanti, come noto, non contano


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per massi.
> 
> per me sono gli occhi di una persona che fanno la differenza


ok, gli occhi son tutti tuoi, io mi accontento del resto...-)


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

*ragassi*

vi sallustio, baci e abbracci


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> proviamo a guardare la cosa da un punto di vista diverso.
> 
> In primo luogo, io credo anche che le persone che vivono la propria sessualità in maniera libera, stiano meglio con sé stesse e con gli altri. Vivono una vita come andrebbe vissuta, come siamo stati fatti per viverla, e di conseguenza stanno meglio con sè stessi e con gli altri. Spesso sento gente che dice che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ha bisogno di dimostrare qualcosa, perchè è un debole o per altro. Io non condivido, la maggior parte di chi tradisce lo fa per vivevre una vita migliore e questo, inevitabilmente, lo rende una persona migliore.
> 
> ...


Mai letto tante puttanate tutte insieme.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai letto tante puttanate tutte insieme.


Tudici?
Se avessi letto cose di due o tre anni fa non parleresti così...novellino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per massi.
> 
> per me sono gli occhi di una persona che fanno la differenza





ogni tanto qui dentro si riesce a respirare.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tudici?
> Se avessi letto cose di due o tre anni fa non parleresti così...novellino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




no. oggi è peggio.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> proviamo a guardare la cosa da un punto di vista diverso.
> 
> In primo luogo, io credo anche che le persone che vivono la propria sessualità in maniera libera, stiano meglio con sé stesse e con gli altri. Vivono una vita come andrebbe vissuta, come siamo stati fatti per viverla, e di conseguenza stanno meglio con sè stessi e con gli altri. Spesso sento gente che dice che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ha bisogno di dimostrare qualcosa, perchè è un debole o per altro. Io non condivido, la maggior parte di chi tradisce lo fa per vivevre una vita migliore e questo, inevitabilmente, lo rende una persona migliore.
> 
> ...







Bello....
facciamo un'altra ipotesi:
un nipote torna indietro nel tempo e uccide suo nonno prima che incontri sua nonna, dunque prima che potessero sposarsi ed avere discendenza. Se ciò fosse possibile, il nipote non sarebbe mai potuto nascere, dunque non sarebbe mai potuto tornare a ritroso nel tempo ed uccidere suo nonno. Il nipote ha viaggiato indietro nel tempo o no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bello....
> facciamo un'altra ipotesi:
> un nipote torna indietro nel tempo e uccide suo nonno prima che incontri sua nonna, dunque prima che potessero sposarsi ed avere discendenza. Se ciò fosse possibile, il nipote non sarebbe mai potuto nascere, dunque non sarebbe mai potuto tornare a ritroso nel tempo ed uccidere suo nonno. Il nipote ha viaggiato indietro nel tempo o no?


se tu scoprissi un modo per viaggiare nel passato, dove puoi intervenire senza modificare la tua presenza attuale, molte cose potrebbero cambiare a tuo vantaggio. potresti comunque nascere. certo, i genitori non sarebbero gli stessi, ma chi se ne frega?


----------



## geko (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bello....
> facciamo un'altra ipotesi:
> un nipote torna indietro nel tempo e uccide suo nonno prima che incontri sua nonna, dunque prima che potessero sposarsi ed avere discendenza. Se ciò fosse possibile, il nipote non sarebbe mai potuto nascere, dunque non sarebbe mai potuto tornare a ritroso nel tempo ed uccidere suo nonno. Il nipote ha viaggiato indietro nel tempo o no?


Questa è tosta... Uhm, si può chiedere l'aiuto del pubblico?

Anzi no, mi butto e dico A. 
E l'accendiamo!!! Diamo pure fo'o sia al nipote che al su nonno!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se tu scoprissi un modo per viaggiare nel passato, dove puoi intervenire senza modificare la tua presenza attuale, molte cose potrebbero cambiare a tuo vantaggio. potresti comunque nascere. certo, i genitori non sarebbero gli stessi, ma chi se ne frega?


Ehi...ma io so viaggiare nel tempo


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questa è tosta... Uhm, si può chiedere l'aiuto del pubblico?
> 
> Anzi no, mi butto e dico A.
> E l'accendiamo!!! Diamo pure fo'o sia al nipote che al su nonno!



Ma poveriiii

Ma fuoco nel passato i nel presente ...


----------



## geko (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma poveriiii
> 
> Ma fuoco nel passato i nel presente ...


Questa è la domanda per la lode, vero?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questa è la domanda per la lode, vero?



Embè... Anche il bacio se vuoi


----------



## geko (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Embè... Anche il bacio se vuoi


Madò... E' na maledizione, ma che gli fo io alle professoresse?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehi...ma io so viaggiare nel tempo


me lo immaginavo, non era una risposta a sproposito


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Novembre 2012)

Così, tanto per passare 3 minuti di tempo.

Sono arrivata a pag 99.

Un mio conoscente è stato beccato dalla moglie.

Giuro, una angoscia per lui e per lei. Più per lei, perchè secondo me lui è una testolina di c***o.

Ora so che lei, dopo tre giorni, l'ha perdonato, e lui ritorna a casa puro come la neve.

Ok, io non so come lei stia. Non so quanto lei soffra.  Da questo forum ho imparato quanto fa soffrire un tradimento subito.
Epperò, caspita, un pensierino che non tutti reagiscono così per un tradimento, mi è venuto ancora.
Questo forum non rappresenta un campione statistico.
Rappresenta quella parte della popolazione per cui un tradimento è cmq importante, epr un verso o per l'altro.

Nessuna morale, nessun tentativo di far prendere meno sul serio ai traditi il loro dolore.
Solo, un sospiro di sollievo per me. 

Mi vedevo l'umanità a sciogliersi dentro un dolore come un acido. Vedevo la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie a disfarsi dentro e fuori, a marcire, in una tale ondata di infelicità da far affogare ogni ricordo, sentimento buono, risata, bacio.

Potete non crederci, ma era una visione che mi faceva stare male e che mi opprimeva spesso. Troppo spesso.

Chiudo. Stasera sono strana. Di nuovo


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se tu scoprissi un modo per viaggiare nel passato, dove puoi intervenire senza modificare la tua presenza attuale, molte cose potrebbero cambiare a tuo vantaggio. potresti comunque nascere. *certo, i genitori non sarebbero gli stess*i, ma chi se ne frega?


:festa:


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Così, tanto per passare 3 minuti di tempo.
> 
> Sono arrivata a pag 99.
> 
> ...


verissimo, il mondo è strano.
dai valore per una cosa, un'altra la trascuri.
che tutto sia relativo, sempre è stato ovvio.
la forza di questa donna sta nell'accantonare
 tutto ma non saprai mai veramente come sta,
che bilancio ha fatto, cosa ha deciso di dimenticare, 
in nome di cosa o di chi.
potrebbe essere semplicemente una persona superficiale e
 spiegherebbe il tutto o magari profondissima e anche 
questo spiegherebbe tutto.
domani magari non gli passi un poco di zucchero 
da buon vicina e se lo annota
per tutta la vita.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Così, tanto per passare 3 minuti di tempo.
> 
> Sono arrivata a pag 99.
> 
> ...


dissi qualche tempo fa la stessa cosa, in maniera più...hem...tebana.
Mi saltarono addosso.
Auguri.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> verissimo, il mondo è strano.
> dai valore per una cosa, un'altra la trascuri.
> che tutto sia relativo, sempre è stato ovvio.
> la forza di questa donna sta nell'accantonare
> ...



stavo pensando proprio a te, perchè non ti leggevo. Ti stavo per mandare un mp.
Sono nel mio periodo apprensivo chioccia.

:scared:


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Così, tanto per passare 3 minuti di tempo.
> 
> Sono arrivata a pag 99.
> 
> ...


meno male che questa coppia ti ha rassicurata.
però  dici bene che non sapremo mai cosa ci sia dentro di lei e cosa avvenga tra quelle mura; affari loro .
il problema è che qui leggi il dolore espresso nell'intimo,quello che a volte non ci si vorrebbe raccontare nemmeno a noi stessi.
non puoi fare un paragone tra un'osservazione esterna e un'analisi interiore nero su bianco.
ma se sei in un periodo un po' triste meglio che tu abbia attinto un po' di serenità da questa cosa.un bacino a fra


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stavo pensando proprio a te, perchè non ti leggevo. Ti stavo per mandare un mp.
> Sono nel mio periodo apprensivo chioccia.
> 
> :scared:


anche io ti penso e spesso.

sono qui a volte leggo e commento poco, mi trascino.

sono nel periodo decisamente cinico:
e allora
le donne sono tutte puttane, 
l'amore vero non esiste,
 il mondo è brutto e crudele
molto più di quanto pensavo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> anche io ti penso e spesso.
> 
> sono qui a volte leggo e commento poco, mi trascino.
> 
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione.
ora ti senti meglio?
Non credo.
Cos'è che ti impedisce di tramutare il cinismo in un pò di sana ironia dissacrante?
Il cinismo è veleno, più per se stessi che per gli altri.
I cinici veri lo diventano presto, dopo è solo auto punizione.
per fatti non commessi da te.















Non potrai diventare mai un vero cinico.
E per come la vedo io ti sto facendo un gran bel complimento


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> anche io ti penso e spesso.
> 
> sono qui a volte leggo e commento poco, mi trascino.
> 
> ...


Hai pensato a qualche farmaco?


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione.
> ora ti senti meglio?
> Non credo.
> Cos'è che ti impedisce di tramutare il cinismo in un pò di sana ironia dissacrante?
> ...


non ti posso approvare ma lo faccio cosi.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai pensato a qualche farmaco?


quelli che prendi tu fanno brutti effetti,
visti i risultati.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> quelli che prendi tu fanno brutti effetti,
> visti i risultati.


Esclusivamente caffeina.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esclusivamente caffeina.


noto infatti,
 che sei più ATTIVO la sera.
attento perchè ti può venire la colite.
comunque la caffeina non allunga niente, prova con lo strizzamento...
ogni sera, invece di farti le pippe, ti strizzi l'uccellino per un'oretta, rimane gonfio un pochino e...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *noto infatti,
> che sei più ATTIVO la sera.*
> attento perchè ti può venire la colite.
> comunque la caffeina non allunga niente, prova con lo strizzamento...
> ogni sera, invece di farti le pippe, ti strizzi l'uccellino per un'oretta, rimane gonfio un pochino e...


Si. Che acume. 

Detto tra noi, la sera non ci sto quasi mai. Vado a letto presto, di solito. Potrei prendere i settemila caffè di quella canzone del cazzo e dormirei comunque come un angioletto. Poi boh. Invece di tirare tardi la sera in questa pantomima da forum del Bukowski più depresso, fai qualcosa di utile. Che ne so, cura un bonsai. Datti al ricamo. Che cazzo, qualcosa. Qualcosa di vero.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Che acume.
> 
> Detto tra noi, la sera non ci sto quasi mai. Vado a letto presto, di solito. Potrei prendere i settemila caffè di quella canzone del cazzo e dormirei comunque come un angioletto. Poi boh. Invece di tirare tardi la sera in questa pantomima da forum del Bukowski più depresso, fai qualcosa di utile. Che ne so, cura un bonsai. Datti al ricamo. Che cazzo, qualcosa. Qualcosa di vero.


provato tutto, 
giardinaggio, pittura, 
ricamo, e falegnameria...sai per sentirmi masculo.
darti dell'attivo era un complimento, devo aver sbagliato qualche verbo.
qualcosa di vero... quanto sei profondo, è l'effetto della caffeina o 
stavi pensando al tuo buco del culo?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> provato tutto,
> giardinaggio, pittura,
> ricamo, e falegnameria...sai per sentirmi masculo.
> darti dell'attivo era un complimento, devo aver sbagliato qualche verbo.
> ...


Meglio che non te lo dico. Vabbè.


----------



## Spider (17 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio che non te lo dico. Vabbè.


quando non si sa cosa dire... "meglio che non te lo dico".
vabbè.
io non ho commentato solo il mio cinismo ma anche l'ipotetica scopata di un'adolescente in calore,
le dimensioni del tuo uccellino e quelle del tatuato.. per finire poi con i biscottini di luna.
sei tu che sei monocorde, ti rode hai preso di aceto e t'incazzi.

lo sappiamo tutti che sotto sotto c'hai il *bestione*!!!!

va bene cosi?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> quando non si sa cosa dire... "meglio che non te lo dico".
> vabbè.
> io non ho commentato solo il mio cinismo ma anche l'ipotetica scopata di un'adolescente in calore,
> le dimensioni del tuo uccellino e quelle del tatuato.. per finire poi con i biscottini di luna.
> ...


Così mi fai arrossire, però.


----------



## Spider (17 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così mi fai arrossire, però.


ma ti vengono le guanciotte come Heidi?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu sai che è reciproca la cosa, infatti stai nella lista delle trombabili 3!


Ah Bredde Pitte ma nun te pare ce stamo ad allarga'?    : D


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> anche io ti penso e spesso.
> 
> sono qui a volte leggo e commento poco, mi trascino.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Prendo spunto dalla facce sorridenti che ballano, e dal neretto di spider, ma se le donne sono tutte puttane, gli uomini sono tutti cornuti? 

:corna::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2012)

*No*

No,qualcuno è pure molto coglione!!:rotfl:


----------



## Oscuro2 (17 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,qualcuno è pure molto coglione!!:rotfl:


e non perdi occasione per dimostrarlo e dirtelo. Contento tu


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2012)

*Ahhhh*

Divinello mio...,mi hanno scritto che più che divinelli sembrate zampognari...!!:rotfl:Vi abbiamo gonfiato come le zampogne...!!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti anna io non so neanche chi sei!Ti dico solo questo!Questo delinquente morale,un mesetto fa a minacciato di spaccarmi la faccia....adesso *non mi rompere i coglioni*,non sai un cazzo e e giudichi!Per il resto...oggi *abbiam* avuto altre conferme...!!



:sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AnnaBlume alias Anna qualunque :rotfl: scherzo, ma credo si capisca.

Ascolta, oltre quello che leggi spesso c'è altro di cui tu non sei a conoscenza, non soffermarti soltanto su "quello"che adesso leggi." Ciò non implica essere giusto, il modo di oscuro di esprimersi, ma imparerai a conoscere lui e noialtri, ognuno ha un suo stile, conosciuto quello si comincia a poter dialogare e magari passare oltre la forma. Nota me ad esempio, mi arrampico sugli specchi con virgole punti ed accenti. E probabilmente la maniera di scherzare tipica siciliana, incomprensibile in un forum. 
Talvolta manco io mi capisco.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AnnaBlume alias Anna qualunque :rotfl: scherzo, ma credo si capisca.
> 
> Ascolta, oltre quello che leggi spesso c'è altro di cui tu non sei a conoscenza, non soffermarti soltanto su "quello"che adesso leggi." Ciò non implica essere giusto, il modo di oscuro di esprimersi, ma imparerai a conoscere lui e noialtri, ognuno ha un suo stile, conosciuto quello si comincia a poter dialogare e magari passare oltre la forma. Nota me ad esempio, mi arrampico sugli specchi con virgole punti ed accenti. E probabilmente la maniera di scherzare tipica siciliana, incomprensibile in un forum.
> Talvolta manco io mi capisco.





Per me, vige il concetto "parla come pensi". Se parli male, pensi male. E in questo caso specifico, dubbi non me ne vengono.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2012)

*Caro*

Caro claudio quanto sei bravo....non hai caputo vero?anna è una divinella...spero non si trasformerà in zampognara...!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro claudio quanto sei bravo....non hai caputo vero?anna è una divinella...spero non si trasformerà in zampognara...!!


----------



## Valeniente (18 Novembre 2012)

*perdonato o lo vuole vicino per capire?*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Così, tanto per passare 3 minuti di tempo.
> 
> Sono arrivata a pag 99.
> 
> ...


Mi sembrano pochi, niente, tre giorni per perdonare, probabilmente l'aveva buttato fuori casa immediatamente, ma quando si viene traditi è molto importante discuterne con lui, provare a capire, sapere, e non lo può fare se lui è lontano.

Inoltre si soffre in modo atroce, e, nonostante sia lui il motivo delle sofferenza, cerchi un suo abbraccio.


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6007
> 
> 
> View attachment 6008 View attachment 6004
> ...



direi che miglior complimento non poteva farti


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Mi sembrano pochi, niente, tre giorni per perdonare, probabilmente l'aveva buttato fuori casa immediatamente, ma quando si viene traditi è molto importante discuterne con lui, provare a capire, sapere, e non lo può fare se lui è lontano.
> 
> *Inoltre si soffre in modo atroce, e, nonostante sia lui il motivo delle sofferenza, cerchi un suo abbraccio.*


esatto.
Che strana la mente umana eh?
Lo ricordo bene anche io


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> direi che miglior complimento non poteva farti



Avrei preferito  che tacesse a prescindere, ma non mi pare aria


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Inoltre si soffre in modo atroce, e, nonostante sia lui il motivo delle sofferenza, cerchi un suo abbraccio.


io mi risvegliavo di notte dal mio confuso dormiveglia, con quel preciso desiderio consolatorio, struggente. Poi mi svegliavo del tutto, realizzavo, lo maledicevo mentalmente e cercavo di dormire almeno un po'. Agonia che non finiva mai.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2012)

*Dopo.*

Io, a parole, avrei voluto non vederlo più, mandarlo il più lontano possibile, invece è ancora qui, vicino a me, anche questa sera, e a parte i momenti di tristezza, quelli in cui ripenso a tutti gli ultimi anni e agli incroci a mia insaputa, mi addormento solo se lui è vicino a me e tra le sue braccia.
Ieri notte, sbagliando, non sono uscita con lui, l'ho aspettato sveglia fino all'alba, è stato lui a suggerirmi di non restare più a casa e andare con lui sempre. Io non voglio fare il segugio. 
La voglia di buttarlo fuori di casa è stata tanta e se penso a 'loro due' mi torna, ma non riesco ad immaginarmi senza di lui, è facile solo a parole. Come si possono cancellare trent'anni di vita insieme? Come si può decidere di disfare una famiglia se si ama ancora?
Io non ci riesco, non ora e spero di riuscire a convivere con questo tsunami e ritornare a stare bene, e soprattutto di riuscire a invecchiare con lui. Magari tra cinque minuti cambio idea, se penso a certi fatti. 
Sembra impossibile, ma c'è un lato positivo anche ad essere traditi, vedi le cose diversamente, dopo. Non dai niente per scontato.


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io, a parole, avrei voluto non vederlo più, mandarlo il più lontano possibile, invece è ancora qui, vicino a me, anche questa sera, e a parte i momenti di tristezza, quelli in cui ripenso a tutti gli ultimi anni e agli incroci a mia insaputa, mi addormento solo se lui è vicino a me e tra le sue braccia.
> Ieri notte, sbagliando, non sono uscita con lui, l'ho aspettato sveglia fino all'alba, è stato lui a suggerirmi di non restare più a casa e andare con lui sempre. Io non voglio fare il segugio.
> La voglia di buttarlo fuori di casa è stata tanta e se penso a 'loro due' mi torna, ma non riesco ad immaginarmi senza di lui, è facile solo a parole. Come si possono cancellare trent'anni di vita insieme? Come si può decidere di disfare una famiglia se si ama ancora?
> Io non ci riesco, non ora e spero di riuscire a convivere con questo tsunami e ritornare a stare bene, e soprattutto di riuscire a invecchiare con lui. Magari tra cinque minuti cambio idea, se penso a certi fatti.
> Sembra impossibile, ma c'è un lato positivo anche ad essere traditi, vedi le cose diversamente, dopo. Non dai niente per scontato.



sei la non registrata dell'articolo in home?


----------



## giò (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> Che strana la mente umana eh?
> Lo ricordo bene anche io


strana perchè cerca di conservare l'equlibrio? rimuovere la sofferenza, il dissidio? 
mi pare naturale.
non è amore per l'altro, è istintiva tutela di sé.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> strana perchè cerca di conservare l'equlibrio? rimuovere la sofferenza, il dissidio?
> mi pare naturale.
> non è amore per l'altro, *è istintiva tutela di sé*.




Istintivamente  ti rispondo che probabilmente tramite il suo abbraccio, e quindi il contatto, cercavo semplicemente il noi, che per forza di cose in quei momenti è un pò latitante.
Un noi generico non da rimozione sofferenza però, o equilibrio...
Non lo so.


Ci penserò comunque


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai letto tante puttanate tutte insieme.


aggiungo che non ci sono più le stagioni di una volta


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bello....
> facciamo un'altra ipotesi:
> un nipote torna indietro nel tempo e uccide suo nonno prima che incontri sua nonna, dunque prima che potessero sposarsi ed avere discendenza. Se ciò fosse possibile, il nipote non sarebbe mai potuto nascere, dunque non sarebbe mai potuto tornare a ritroso nel tempo ed uccidere suo nonno. Il nipote ha viaggiato indietro nel tempo o no?


se se, intanto, per ora, i fatti sono che io non risulto traditore


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Così, tanto per passare 3 minuti di tempo.
> 
> Sono arrivata a pag 99.
> 
> ...


questo è pacifico


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se se, intanto, per ora, i fatti sono che io non risulto traditore


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


tu sei quello che non ama sua moglie e ci sta, vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu sei quello che non ama sua moglie e ci sta, vero?


Eggià.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eggià.


ok, continua pure con la tua risata isterica, del tutto comprensibile


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ok, continua pure con la tua risata isterica, del tutto comprensibile


Io sono un traditore. So cosa sono e non me la racconto, a differenza tua.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se se, intanto, per ora, i fatti sono che io non risulto traditore



scusa, ma non potresti semplicemente prendere atto che sei un po' stronz...ehm, che sei fatto così, e darti pace?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono un traditore. So cosa sono e non me la racconto, a differenza tua.


la sicumera va sempre a braccetto con...aspetta non ricordo, fammici pensare


----------



## Non Registrato1 (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> parli di manipolazione, di alterazione. Mi fai qualche esempio? Altrimenti la cosa si riduce a "secondo me no" e allora vabbe'



chissà, magari ad una seconda lettura delle mie parole potresti trovare anche una chiara analisi del concetto di prospettiva nei cartoni animati, un riferimento agli effetti del surriscaldamento del pianeta, e pure la ricetta originale della pasta alla norma.
ci conto.

è la fantasia che ti salva. vedi lontano tu.
non è manipolazione, no.
nell'arte nobile che hai affinato c'è tutto il tuo buon cuore, la tua onestà: il riconoscimento della superiorità degli altri, l'importanza vitale del loro giudizio.
la scena è devozione, l'applauso sopravvivenza.

per il resto, "la situazione è tragica ma non è seria".


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma non potresti semplicemente prendere atto che sei un po' stronz...ehm, che sei fatto così, e darti pace?


qui se c'è qualcuno che dovrebbe darsi pace non sono certo io, cara mia. Lascio a te l'arda sentenza su chi dovrebbe, dato che a sentenze mi sembrate bravini


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> chissà, magari ad una seconda lettura delle mie parole potresti trovare anche una chiara analisi del concetto di prospettiva nei cartoni animati, un riferimento agli effetti del surriscaldamento del pianeta, e pure la ricetta originale della pasta alla norma.
> ci conto.
> 
> è la fantasia che ti salva. vedi lontano tu.
> ...


vedi, la bellezza delle argomentazioni della gente come te è che non ci sono. Tutto il resto è noia


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la sicumera va sempre a braccetto con...aspetta non ricordo, fammici pensare


Ma quale sicumera, essù. Cioè oh, ci vuole una buona dose di "sconsideratezza" a non definirsi traditore nella tua situazione. Scrivi che non tradisci tua moglie, dai. Forza.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> chissà, magari ad una seconda lettura delle mie parole potresti trovare anche una chiara analisi del concetto di prospettiva nei cartoni animati, un riferimento agli effetti del surriscaldamento del pianeta, e pure la ricetta originale della pasta alla norma.
> ci conto.
> 
> è la fantasia che ti salva. vedi lontano tu.
> ...


applauso.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Stavolta non sono d'accordo!ognuno è libero di scrivere qualsiasi nefandezza e di crederci.....tu ci credi?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> applauso.


grande


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale sicumera, essù. Cioè oh, ci vuole una buona dose di "sconsideratezza" a non definirsi traditore nella tua situazione. Scrivi che non tradisci tua moglie, dai. Forza.


temo che tu abbia letto male, ma non ti stupirai nell'apprendere che la cosa non mi sorprende


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non avrai altro Dio all’infuori di me, 
spesso mi ha fatto pensare:

genti diverse venute dall’est 
dicevan che in fondo era uguale.

Credevano a un altro diverso da te
e non mi hanno fatto del male. 
Credevano a un altro diverso da te
e non mi hanno fatto del male. 

Non nominare il nome di Dio
non nominarlo invano.
Con un coltello piantato nel fianco 
gridai la mia pena e il suo nome:
ma forse era stanco, forse troppo occupato
e non ascoltò il mio dolore.
Ma forse era stanco, forse troppo lontano
davvero lo nominai invano. 

Onora il padre, onora la madre 
e onora anche il loro bastone,
bacia la mano che ruppe il tuo naso
perché le chiedevi un boccone: 
quando a mio padre si fermò il cuore
non ho provato dolore. 
Quando a mio padre si fermò il cuore
non ho provato dolore.

Ricorda di santificare le feste.
Facile per noi ladroni 
entrare nei templi che rigurgitan salmi _ed ascoltare i sermoni_
di schiavi e dei loro padroni
senza finire legati agli altari
sgozzati come animali. 
Senza finire legati agli altari
sgozzati come animali.

Il quinto dice non devi rubare
e forse io l’ho rispettato
vuotando, in silenzio, le tasche già gonfie
di quelli che avevan rubato: 
ma io, senza legge, rubai in nome mio, 
quegli altri, nel nome di dio. 
Ma io, senza legge, rubai in nome mio,
quegli altri, nel nome di dio.

Non commettere atti che non siano puri
cioè non disperdere il seme.
Feconda una donna ogni volta che l’ami
così sarai uomo di fede:
poi la voglia svanisce e il figlio rimane 
e tanti ne uccide la fame 
lo, forse, ho confuso il piacere e l’amore.
ma non ho creato dolore.

Il settimo dice non devi ammazzare
se del cielo vuoi essere degno.
Guardatela oggi, questa legge di dio, 
tre volte inchiodata nel legno:
guardate la fine di quel nazareno, 
e un ladro non muore di meno
Guardate la fine di quel nazareno. 
e un ladro non muore di meno. 

Non dire falsa testimonianza
e aiutali a uccidere un uomo
Lo sanno a memoria il diritto divino
e scordano sempre il perdono:
ho spergiurato su dio e sul mio onore 
e no, non ne provo dolore. 
Ho spergiurato su dio e sul mio onore
e no, non ne provo dolore.

Non desiderare la roba degli altri ,
non desiderarne la sposa. 
Ditelo a quelli, chiedetelo ai pochi
che hanno una donna e qualcosa:
nei letti degli altri già caldi d’amore 
non ho provato dolore.
L’invidia di ieri non è già finita: 
stasera vi invidio la vita.

Ma adesso che viene la sera ed il buio
mi toglie il dolore dagli occhi
e scivola il sole al di là delle dune
a violentare altre notti :
io , nel vedere quest’uomo che muore,
madre, io provo dolore.
Nella pietà che non cede al rancore,
madre, ho imparato l’amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> temo che tu abbia letto male, ma non ti stupirai nell'apprendere che la cosa non mi sorprende





massinfedele ha detto:


> se se, intanto, per ora, *i fatti sono che io non risulto traditore*


Prego?


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

è molto difficile postare una Poesia di De Andrè.

evocando anche a sproposito i sermoni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego?


l'importante è salvare ciò che appare...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grande



hai fatto anche qui fatica.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego?


joey, lo sai anche tu, perché non sei stupido, ma ti rispondo lo stesso.

si parlava dei rischi di essere beccato, della possibilità di renderla infelice, insoma di quel che "è" oggi e di quel che potrebbe essere "se mio nonno avesse tre palle, sarebbe un flipper" diceva in pratica la simpatica scrivente.

etc, in questo ambito io ho commentato dicendo, in maniera provocatoria, che al momento "io non risulto traditore", cioé per il mondo in cui vivo, non lo sono perché non mi hanno beccato

ovviamente lo sono, in base ai canoni correnti, e non lo nego, direi, dato anche il nick "massinfedele"


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> chissà, magari ad una seconda lettura delle mie parole potresti trovare anche una chiara analisi del concetto di prospettiva nei cartoni animati, un riferimento agli effetti del surriscaldamento del pianeta, e pure la ricetta originale della pasta alla norma.
> ci conto.
> 
> è la fantasia che ti salva. vedi lontano tu.
> ...





ecco, questa è veramente da applauso. Chapeau!!!! :bravooo:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai fatto anche qui fatica.


arf arf


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> joey, lo sai anche tu, perché non sei stupido, ma ti rispondo lo stesso.
> 
> si parlava dei rischi di essere beccato, della possibilità di renderla infelice, insoma di quel che "è" oggi e di quel che potrebbe essere "se mio nonno avesse tre palle, sarebbe un flipper" diceva in pratica la simpatica scrivente.
> 
> ...


Ma il punto è un altro, e cioè che al di là di tutto non ti senti un "traditore" come se non fossi uno stronzo cagato a forza. Pensi addirittura di star facendo un favore a tua moglie. Non so se è chiaro. Quella frase di per sè è esplicativa, anzi.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco, questa è veramente da applauso. Chapeau!!!! :bravooo:


devo ammettere che sono sorpreso


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> joey, lo sai anche tu, perché non sei stupido, ma ti rispondo lo stesso.
> 
> si parlava dei rischi di essere beccato, della possibilità di renderla infelice, insoma di quel che "è" oggi e di quel che potrebbe essere "se mio nonno avesse tre palle, sarebbe un flipper" diceva in pratica la simpatica scrivente.
> 
> ...


e secondo te basta un massinfedele o postare De Andrè per dimostrare che il tuo canone è piu legittimo di quelli che pensano a rispettare l amore che dicono di provare ?


ammettere invece che tutto cio' trascende ogni tuo controllo, sarebbe cosa piu onesta  falla finita e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> arf arf


sai anche abbaiare. 

bravo. aggiungi.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è un altro, e cioè che al di là di tutto non ti senti un "traditore" come se non fossi uno stronzo cagato a forza. Pensi addirittura di star facendo un favore a tua moglie. Non so se è chiaro. Quella frase di per sè è esplicativa, anzi.


non perso di fare un favore a mia moglie, forse che si e forse che no


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è un altro, e cioè che al di là di tutto non ti senti un "traditore" come se non fossi uno stronzo cagato a forza. Pensi addirittura di star facendo un favore a tua moglie. Non so se è chiaro. Quella frase di per sè è esplicativa, anzi.



il favore glielo abbiamo fatto noi a rispondere pure.

e qui chiudo.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e secondo te basta un massinfedele o postare De Andrè per dimostrare che il tuo canone è piu legittimo di quelli che pensano a rispettare l amore che dicono di provare ?
> 
> 
> ammettere invece che tutto cio' trascende ogni tuo controllo, sarebbe cosa piu onesta falla finita e in bocca al lupo.


hai colto il collegamento! Sono basito

mai detto che è più legittimo, se te che dici che il mio è sbagliato. E di qui il parallelo con i dieci comandamenti

in bocca al mupo anche a te


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> devo ammettere che sono sorpreso



e non dovresti: lo stile è invidiabile e il contenuto leggiadramente sferzante. L'ironia non può piacerti solo se la usi tu! 

Non sono d'accordo su nessuna delle tue "idee", questo lo sai già; in parte travisi e in parte ci marci, ne abbiamo già parlato. Poi, difenderò sempre il tuo diritto di dire, e di non essere offeso o giudicato in toto da una corte marziale forumesca. Ma che non sono d'accordo, non lo ero e non lo sarò già lo sapevi fin dall'inizio...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il favore glielo abbiamo fatto noi a rispondere pure.
> 
> e qui chiudo.


pensavo non sarebbe mai successo. adieu


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non perso di fare un favore a mia moglie, forse che si e forse che no



senti che spessore di contenuti.


questa è tua . bravo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non perso di fare un favore a mia moglie, forse che si e forse che no


Ma come no. Te la stai raccontando da mille pagine. Altro che forse si, forse no.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e non dovresti: lo stile è invidiabile e il contenuto leggiadramente sferzante. L'ironia non può piacerti solo se la usi tu!
> 
> Non sono d'accordo su nessuna delle tue "idee", questo lo sai già; in parte travisi e in parte ci marci, ne abbiamo già parlato. Poi, difenderò sempre il tuo diritto di dire, e di non essere offeso o giudicato in toto da una corte marziale forumesca. Ma che non sono d'accordo, non lo ero e non lo sarò già lo sapevi fin dall'inizio...


si si, lo so, non era questo. Mi sorprende che anche tu pensi che per me conti l'approvazione. Ma attenzione, la mia sorpresa, non vuol dire "mi deludi" vuol dire che dovrò analizzare, perchè fino ad adesso quel che hai scritto l'ho trovato molto condivisibile è scocciante non condividere ciò che scrivi....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> senti che spessore di contenuti.
> 
> 
> questa è tua . bravo.


ma non avevi detto che smettevi di rispondermi? ti metti anche a rispondere a quello che scrivo a joey, ma insomma non ti riposi mai


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Te la stai raccontando da mille pagine. Altro che forse si, forse no.


ma caro joey, un dubbietto, piccolo piccolo, che forse magari chissà le cosucce che hai stampate nella testolina non sono esatte non ti viene mai? Il mondo è, e può solo essere bianco e nero?


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, lo so, non era questo. Mi sorprende che anche tu pensi che per me conti l'approvazione. Ma attenzione, la mia sorpresa, non vuol dire "mi deludi" vuol dire che dovrò analizzare, perchè fino ad adesso quel che hai scritto l'ho trovato molto condivisibile è scocciante non condividere ciò che scrivi....



l'applauso di tua moglie, funzionale al fatto che lei rimanga tale (o che tu ne rimanga marito); la scena di anni (tu fedele) per ottenerlo. Cosa c'è che non ti torna?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma caro joey, un dubbietto, piccolo piccolo, che forse magari chissà le cosucce che hai stampate nella testolina non sono esatte non ti viene mai? Il mondo è, e può solo essere bianco e nero?


A me lo vieni a dire che il mondo non è fatto solo di estremi? Lo so bene. Però se sei nel torto sei nel torto e basta. Non è che puoi nasconderti nelle pieghe tra gli estremi. No. Non stai facendo un favore a nessuno che non sia tu stesso. Questo fanno i traditori, quello fai anche tu. Non sei un benefattore, sei un egoista, vuoi tutto senza rinunciare a niente. Questo sei, questo siamo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> vuoi tutto senza rinunciare a niente. Questo sei, questo siamo.



ma sai che un paio di giorni fa volevo scrivere: "vuoi la botte piena, la moglie ubriaca e anche un pacchetto d'azioni dell'azienda vinicola"? Joey mi frega sempre per sintesi. Quando è dio, poi, non ne parliamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che un paio di giorni fa volevo scrivere: "vuoi la botte piena, la moglie ubriaca e anche un pacchetto d'azioni dell'azienda vinicola"? Joey mi frega sempre per sintesi. *Quando è dio, poi, non ne parliamo*.


Faccio miracoli in quei casi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il favore glielo abbiamo fatto noi a rispondere pure.
> 
> e qui chiudo.


Sono d'accordo. Discuto volentieri tutti i punti di vista, le prese per il culo io però non le gradisco.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Faccio miracoli in quei casi.



sì, ho visto.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2012)

*Dammi un nome*

Arf arf....dove abbiamo già letto questa epressione letterale offensiva?Dove?Chi?non mi sovviene,potresti aiutarmi?Eppure già ho letto qualcosa di simile...!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> qui se c'è qualcuno che dovrebbe darsi pace non sono certo io, cara mia. Lascio a te l'arda sentenza su chi dovrebbe, dato che a sentenze mi sembrate bravini



ma mica dicevo qui
intendevo pace con te stesso, se sei fatto così accettalo, al limite puoi migliorare un po'
inutile remarsi contro, secondo me

sentenze?


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arf arf....dove abbiamo già letto questa epressione letterale offensiva?Dove?Chi?non mi sovviene,potresti aiutarmi?Eppure già ho letto qualcosa di simile...!!:rotfl:



è Minerva che fa bau bau micio micio?
o il Conte?
:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Discuto volentieri tutti i punti di vista, le prese per il culo io però non le gradisco.


e ci sono volute 180 pag e più. per capirlo? Le offese a personaggi come mass servono a due cose. una perché se le meritano se stanno dicendo la verità e due perché se le meritano se stanno prendendo per il culo. tutte e due servono per non stare a discernere più di tanto se l'atteggiamento è di un traditore felice di esserli. che vuoi disquisire con uno così se non per decidere se è più stronzo o merda?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Perchè abbiamo offeso massi?a me non risulta come a lui non risulta di essere un traditore...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che vuoi disquisire con uno così se non per decidere se è più stronzo o merda?



Aridaje. Non c'è verso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè abbiamo offeso massi?















oscuro ha detto:


> a me non risulta come a lui non risulta di essere un traditore...!


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2012)

*Anna*

Ero ironico....mio dio altro che divinella....e dai cerca di esser meno fazionsa su!!Che due palle!!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Aridaje. Non c'è verso.


Il verso è non farsi prendere per il culo. Forse a te piace. A me no.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me lo vieni a dire che il mondo non è fatto solo di estremi? Lo so bene. Però se sei nel torto sei nel torto e basta. Non è che puoi nasconderti nelle pieghe tra gli estremi. No. Non stai facendo un favore a nessuno che non sia tu stesso. Questo fanno i traditori, quello fai anche tu. Non sei un benefattore, sei un egoista, vuoi tutto senza rinunciare a niente. Questo sei, questo siamo.


io non vedo nessun tentativo di nascondermi, ho tentato di esprimere la mia opinione. E continuo a non trovare qualcuno in grado di motivare validamente l'opinione contraria. Si, si, sento tanti urlare "dio c'é". Ma le prove, quelle mancano, come sempre del resto quando si parla del valore della fedeltà. La fedeltà è giusta perché è giusta, questa, in sitesi, la cogente ragione che giustifica la fedeltà


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io non vedo nessun tentativo di nascondermi, ho tentato di esprimere la mia opinione. E continuo a non trovare qualcuno in grado di motivare validamente l'opinione contraria.* Si, si, sento tanti urlare "dio c'é".* Ma le prove, quelle mancano, come sempre del resto quando si parla del valore della fedeltà. La fedeltà è giusta perché è giusta, questa, in sitesi, la cogente ragione che giustifica la fedeltà



ma dove vivi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io non vedo nessun tentativo di nascondermi, ho tentato di esprimere la mia opinione. E continuo a non trovare qualcuno in grado di motivare validamente l'opinione contraria. Si, si, sento tanti urlare "dio c'é". *Ma le prove, quelle mancano, come sempre del resto quando si parla del valore della fedeltà. La fedeltà è giusta perché è giusta, questa, in sitesi, la cogente ragione che giustifica la fedeltà*


No. La fedeltà è giusta perchè nel momento in cui ti sei preso un impegno l'hai fatto tu, di tua sponte, e nessuno ti ha obbligato a farlo. Tu, tradendo quell'impegno, ti poni automaticamente dalla parte del torto. Molto semplice e, peraltro, inconfutabile.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io non vedo nessun tentativo di nascondeirmi, ho tentato di esprimere la mia opinione. E continuo a non trovare qualcuno in grado di motivare validamente l'opinione contraria. Si, si, sento tanti urlare "dio c'é". Ma le prove, quelle mancano, come sempre del resto quando si parla del valore della fedeltà. La fedeltà è giusta perché è giusta, questa, in sitesi, la cogente ragione che giustifica la fedeltà


Parlasi di schizofrenia. Fatti curate. In alternativa abbassa il volume


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parlasi di schizofrenia. Fatti curate. In alternativa abbassa il volume


Massinfedele,puoi sempre,farla finita!Sarebbe proprio ora!


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero ironico











oscuro ha detto:


> fazio*n*sa









Evita. Sei penoso e imbarazzante qualsiasi cosa tu dica.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Evita. Sei penoso e imbarazzante qualsiasi cosa tu dica.


A me quella penosa e imbarazzante sembri tu che appena entrata ti permetti certi giudizi!Ma vergognati e paintala,che state facendo brutte figure su brutte fugure stupida!E basta falla finita idiota!


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Massinfedele,puoi sempre,farla finita!Sarebbe proprio ora!


Non registrato, puoi sempre, uscire, da qui!!!Sarebbe,bene,che tu,lo facessi!!Sarebbe,proprio,ora!!!,!,!,!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Certo*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non registrato, puoi sempre, uscire, da qui!!!Sarebbe,bene,che tu,lo facessi!!Sarebbe,proprio,ora!!!,!,!,!


Sei ridicola,appena entrata ti permetti certi giudizi!Sei mediocre come la tua amichetta,piantatela tutti e tre!Adesso basta veramente!


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A me quella penosa e imbarazzante sembri tu che appena entrata ti permetti certi giudizi!Ma vergognati e p*ai*ntala,che state facendo brutte figure su brutte fugure stupida!E basta falla finita idiota!


Oscurello2 o ti sei fermato come lui alle elementari? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Oscurello2 o ti sei fermato come lui alle elementari? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sarà l'ariete...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Certo*

Tu alle scuole non sei mai andata vero?ti sei fermata all'asilo,cmq mi riferivo anche ad oscuro,pensa quanto sei supidella,altro che divinella!!Piantatela una buona volta siamo saturi!


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarà l'ariete...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarà l'ariete...


idiota nanerottolo non sono io


----------



## Annabrrrr (19 Novembre 2012)

*Certo*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


>


Annablume sei l'utente più inutile che ho letto da mesi a questa parte!


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *siamo* saturi!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> idiota nanerottolo non sono io


infatti...l'ariete ha le corna troppo corte..tu le hai extra size....va mo la'Cornaredo da Cervia...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> idiota nanerottolo non sono io


o aòmeno non sono io questo nr che ha scritto gli ultimi posts. io ho scritto quello della merda/stronzo e della schizofrenia. glia ltri non sono io.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. La fedeltà è giusta perchè nel momento in cui ti sei preso un impegno l'hai fatto tu, di tua sponte, e nessuno ti ha obbligato a farlo. Tu, tradendo quell'impegno, ti poni automaticamente dalla parte del torto. Molto semplice e, peraltro, inconfutabile.


che invidia che mi fai joey, con le tue belle solide certezze. Chi ama non tradisce ed ora questa verità inconfutabile. Lo sai che mi tenti? Quasi quasi concordo.
Epperò poi mi fermo a pensare. E ragionando non posso non vedere che il valore degli impegni non è assoluto. Altrimenti, potremmo dire che non si può divorziare, perché ci si è impegnati a stare assieme per tutta la vita (per chi si è sposato in chiesa). E' cosi'? O è vero che l'impegno degli SS a fare ciò che facevano era giustificato (oddio, sai che urla a questa affermazione...)
Eh no, joey caro, temo che anche questa volta il tuo inconfutabile non regge. Riprova, sarai più fortunato


----------



## Annabrrr (19 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Perchè non raggiungi la tua amica stupidella a far volontariato?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu alle scuole non sei mai andata vero?ti sei fermata all'asilo,cmq mi riferivo anche ad oscuro,pensa quanto sei supidella,altro che divinella!!Piantatela una buona volta siamo saturi!


ragassi, questo non registrato è un mistero. Non conosco nessuno con questo stile, proprio non riesco ad indovinare. Dev'essere un genio del male, un diabolik denoantri. Che abilità indicibile


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Annabrrrr ha detto:


> Annablume sei l'utente più inutile che ho letto da mesi a questa parte!



e chi, ti ha, aiutato, a leggere? Capisco che, sillabando, è, dura!!!,!,!!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*.*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e chi, ti ha, aiutato, a leggere? Capisco che, sillabando, è, dura!!!,!,!!


Mi aiuti tu con la tua inutilità!Piantatela,stancate con i vostri litigi!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Oscurello2 o ti sei fermato come lui alle elementari? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


come hanno detto altri, battaglia persa. E' di una stupidità imbattibile, un vero caso sociale. L'unica cura è ignorarlo. Il primo passo è fare in modo che coloro i quali normalmente si sorbiscono, approvando, le sue performances si ritirino, onde evitare approvazioni del neuron-free. Raggiunto quiesto target, molto ambizioso, c'è speranza che magari dino si ritiri. Per ora si nasconde dietro l'anonimato, è già un risultato...


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Annabrrr ha detto:


> Perchè non raggiungi la tua amica stupidella a far volontariato?




no,no,il,volontariato,lo,faccio qui,rispondendo,alle multiple,personalità del,diabolik,denoantri!,!,!!!,!!,!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi aiuti tu con la tua inutilità!Piantatela,stancate con i vostri litigi!


o inutile ed innominato individuo, l'unico che litiga, in questa isola di pace, sei tu. Se ci fai la cortesia di prendere la tua bava, il tuo osso, i tuoi due neuroni stanchi e ritirarti in zona amica, ci fai una grande cortesia. 

Con immensa pietà


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come hanno detto altri, battaglia persa. E' di una stupidità imbattibile, un vero caso sociale. L'unica cura è ignorarlo. Il primo passo è fare in modo che coloro i quali normalmente si sorbiscono, approvando, le sue performances si ritirino, onde evitare approvazioni del neuron-free. Raggiunto quiesto target, molto ambizioso, c'è speranza che magari dino si ritiri. Per ora si nasconde dietro l'anonimato, è già un risultato...



non,ce la,faccio,Massi,la sua,idiozia,mi!!,ha!!!!,contagiato!!!Aiuto,mi,sa,che è grave!,!!!,!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*



massinfedele ha detto:


> come hanno detto altri, battaglia persa. E' di una stupidità imbattibile, un vero caso sociale. L'unica cura è ignorarlo. Il primo passo è fare in modo che coloro i quali normalmente si sorbiscono, approvando, le sue performances si ritirino, onde evitare approvazioni del neuron-free. Raggiunto quiesto target, molto ambizioso, c'è speranza che magari dino si ritiri. Per ora si nasconde dietro l'anonimato, è già un risultato...


I modi di oscuro non mi piacciono,ma tu sei di una stupidità disarmante,sono settimane che fai la figura del giullare,ma non ti  stanchi mai?L'unica vero caso sociale?non sai neanche scrivere....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I modi di oscuro non mi piacciono,ma tu sei di una stupidità disarmante,sono settimane che fai la figura del giullare,ma non ti stanchi mai?L'unica vero caso sociale?non sai neanche scrivere....


ti capisco, anzi guarda, perchè non ti levi dai coglioni?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti capisco, anzi guarda, perchè non ti levi dai coglioni?


ah, no scisa, dimenticavo, non riesci perché scivoli sulla tua bava. 

Arf arf


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ti capisco, anzi guarda, perchè non ti levi dai coglioni?


Vuoi picchiare anche me?prima impara a scrivere!Il giullare del forum!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

*Ode all'idiozia*

egli


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vuoi picchiare anche me?prima impara a scrivere!Il giullare del forum!


no, sono un pusillanime. Ora ti levi dal cazzo una buona volta oscuro? Le tue amichette sono già andate, su seguile da bravo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

*La reistenza dell'idiota*

lui


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

*Permane*

esso


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*



massinfedele ha detto:


> egli


Mi sembra che tutto il forum ha espresso la sua opinione sulla tua persona,sui tuoi scritti,se vuoi continuare,hai tutti contro,chi è l'idiota?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tutto il forum ha espresso la sua opinione sulla tua persona,sui tuoi scritti,se vuoi continuare,hai tutti contro,chi è l'idiota?


sempre tu mio caro, credo che qui posso senza dubbio usare "inconfutabile"


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tutto il forum ha espresso la sua opinione sulla tua persona,sui tuoi scritti,se vuoi continuare,hai tutti contro,chi è l'idiota?


vedi, caro oscuro, io con la tua opinione e quella dei tuoi pari poco ci faccio. L'avete espressa, l'ho ascoltata bravamente. Ora puoi andare


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedle*



massinfedele ha detto:


> esso


Oscuro qui,oscuro lì,non puoi farne a meno?Incontralo,e non rompere i coglioni al forum,ma senza coraggio come fai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I modi di oscuro non mi piacciono,ma tu sei di una stupidità disarmante,sono settimane che fai la figura del giullare,ma non ti  stanchi mai?L'unica vero caso sociale?*non sai neanche scrivere*....


Intanto, metti uno spazio dopo ogni segno di interpunzione (se non capisci, c'è san gugl, cit. Stermy). E' facile, ce la fanno tutti in tutto il mondo, prova! Vedrai che soddisfazione dopo i primi tentativi. Poi parleremo di puntini (mai oltre 3) e punti esclamativi (meno sono e meglio è). Poi, ah, le virgole. Ma la vedo dura. Poi, magari, il senso delle frasi. Ma siamo andati troppo oltre, mi sa. Su, prova gli spazi!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro qui,oscuro lì,non puoi farne a meno?Incontralo,e non rompere i coglioni al forum,ma senza coraggio come fai?


hai ragione, ora te ne vai?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vedi, caro oscuro, io con la tua opinione e quella dei tuoi pari poco ci faccio. L'avete espressa, l'ho ascoltata bravamente. Ora puoi andare


ti ho approvato amico..avanti per la nostra strada...e mi metto anch'io tra gli''idioti''come sostiene l'anonimo...omologato ai fraticelli.,...dai mo Mass..molti nemici molto onore.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Intanto, metti uno spazio dopo ogni segno di interpunzione (se non capisci, c'è san gugl, cit. Stermy). E' facile, ce la fanno tutti in tutto il mondo, prova! Vedrai che soddisfazione dopo i primi tentativi. Poi parleremo di puntini (mai oltre 3) e punti esclamativi (meno sono e meglio è). Poi, ah, le virgole. Ma la vedo dura. Poi, magari, il senso delle frasi. Ma siamo andati troppo oltre, mi sa. Su, prova gli spazi!


che fai, suggerisci?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ho approvato amico..avanti per la nostra strada...e mi metto anch'io tra gli''idioti''come sostiene l'anonimo...omologato ai fraticelli.,...dai mo Mass..molti nemici molto onore.


lotharone, come mai non riesco a liberarmi di codesta piattola? Come hai fatto tu? Illuminami


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arf arf....dove abbiamo già letto questa epressione letterale offensiva?Dove?Chi?non mi sovviene,potresti aiutarmi?Eppure già ho letto qualcosa di simile...!!:rotfl:



l'unico offensivo sei tu dino
E se non ti ricordi, c'è il il 3d che ho in firma che lo dimostra.
Sempre se uno sa leggere.
peccato non sia il tuo caso.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Aridaje. Non c'è verso.



coraggio.
Prima o poi ti abituerai anche tu, ai diversamente intelligenti

:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'unico offensivo sei tu dino
> E se non ti ricordi, c'è il il 3d che ho in firma che lo dimostra.
> Sempre se uno sa leggere.
> peccato non sia il tuo caso.


tebe, mia cara, adesso almeno rimane anonimo


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ho approvato amico..avanti per la nostra strada...e mi metto anch'io tra gli''idioti''come sostiene l'anonimo...omologato ai fraticelli.,...dai mo Mass.*.molti nemici molto onore*.


l'ultimo che l'ha detta non ha fatto una  bella fine:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei irritante quanto stupida!Riesci ad esprimere un concetto che vada oltre l'ovvio?


ma se non capisci nemmeno l'ovvio...Va bene che faccio volontariato, ma tu esageri!
Sù, da bravo, prova. Per piccoli passetti


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> l'unico offensivo sei tu dino
> E se non ti ricordi, c'è il il 3d che ho in firma che lo dimostra.
> Sempre se uno sa leggere.
> peccato non sia il tuo caso.


Tebe piantala ,son mesi che ti rendi ridicola!Sei una grande delusione!


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A me quella penosa e imbarazzante sembri tu che appena entrata ti permetti certi giudizi!Ma vergognati e paintala,che state facendo brutte figure su brutte fugure stupida!E basta falla finita idiota!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

embolo?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

*QUIZZZZZZZZ*

quale individuo si nasconde dietro il non registrato che infesta il 3D?

Aiutino: ha due neuroni stanchi

In palio una lezione di infedeltà seriale


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> embolo?


sta un po' in difficoltà, cerca di capirlo. Aiutiamolo a levarsi dalle balle. Su da bravo, sa non registrato all'assenza il passo è breve. Fi fi, beloooooo, vai bello, vai


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> embolo?


doppio! :victory::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*



massinfedele ha detto:


> sta un po' in difficoltà, cerca di capirlo. Aiutiamolo a levarsi dalle balle. Su da bravo, sa non registrato all'assenza il passo è breve. Fi fi, beloooooo, vai bello, vai


Sa non registrato?ma cosa scrivi?ma sai scrivere in italiano?ma son refusi o cosa?Sei ignorante oltre che stupido?


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tutto il forum ha espresso la sua opinione sulla tua persona,sui tuoi scritti,se vuoi continuare,hai tutti contro,chi è l'idiota?



anche su altri utenti si è espressa un opinione ma sono ancora tutti qui.
Siamo in democrazia, non lo sapevi?


A proposito.
Ciao Massi, come al solito in mezzo ai casini.
hai gli stivali per la bava?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> embolo?


dai Tebe esorcizziamo il salame non registrato..posso mandargli la maledizione del diversamente duro???


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Intanto, metti uno spazio dopo ogni segno di interpunzione (se non capisci, c'è san gugl, cit. Stermy). E' facile, ce la fanno tutti in tutto il mondo, prova! Vedrai che soddisfazione dopo i primi tentativi. Poi parleremo di puntini (mai oltre 3) e punti esclamativi (meno sono e meglio è). Poi, ah, le virgole. Ma la vedo dura. Poi, magari, il senso delle frasi. Ma siamo andati troppo oltre, mi sa. Su, prova gli spazi!



sto soffocando dal ridere....basta....aiuto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> anche su altri utenti si è espressa un opinione ma sono ancora tutti qui.
> Siamo in democrazia, non lo sapevi?
> 
> 
> ...


Puoi fare queste figure  perchè oscuro ti ha educatamente pisciato?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche su altri utenti si è espressa un opinione ma sono ancora tutti qui.
> Siamo in democrazia, non lo sapevi?
> 
> 
> ...


ciao tebe, tutto sotto controllo, sono dotato di stivali, tuta e maschera anti-puzza. Dino tende a produrre odori nauseabondi


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Puoi fare queste figure perchè oscuro ti ha educatamente pisciato?


tebe, qui saltano gli altarini, ohibo'. Oscuro ti ha pisciato, ed educatamente nientemeno


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ciao tebe, tutto sotto controllo, sono dotato di stivali, tuta e maschera anti-puzza. Dino tende a produrre odori nauseabondi


Sei ridicolo,ma continua, domani ne prenderai altre!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> embolo?


mi hai rotto i coglioni tebe. tu e 'sti 4 imbecilli che mi vedono in ogni non registrato. quindi vedi di smetterla.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Puoi fare queste figure perchè oscuro ti ha educatamente pisciato?


aiutino: che mette spesso il nome del soggetto cui si riferisce nel titolo del messaggio?


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Tebe esorcizziamo il salame non registrato..posso mandargli la maledizione del diversamente duro???



Ommadonna Lothar quella è pesante....
Lo so bene:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei ridicolo,ma continua, domani ne prenderai altre!


dai bello, dai, un piccolo sforzo, vai bello, su


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tebe, qui saltano gli altarini, ohibo'. *Oscuro ti ha pisciato*, ed educatamente nientemeno



ho evitato di rispondere perchè non ho capito bene il neretto.
e' italiano?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ommadonna Lothar quella è pesante....
> Lo so bene:mrgreen:


davvero? l'ha quasi lanciata anche a me, dovresti preoccuparti per il nostro appuntamento della prossima settimana


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho evitato di rispondere perchè non ho capito bene il neretto.
> e' italiano?


credo sia un verbo utilizzato da dini bavosi, ho verificato su bavapedia


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi hai rotto i coglioni tebe. tu e 'sti 4 imbecilli che mi vedono in ogni non registrato. quindi vedi di smetterla.


veramente non ho pensato a te ,Alex.
Embolo è una mia parola di uso comune per tutti  e che uso da anni.
Gli stili sono troppo diversi, ti fai riconoscere.

Quindi ripeto:
NON HO PENSATO A TE.

Linguaggio dei segni?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

*Non registrato-diabolik-dino*

caro non registrato, io vorrei adottarti. Dai, sei il benvenuto, tu offendi e noi facciamo finta di reagire, va bene cosi'? Diciamo, una decina di messaggi giornalieri, ti bastano? Pero' prometti che fai il bravo per il resto?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che invidia che mi fai joey, con le tue belle solide certezze. Chi ama non tradisce ed ora questa verità inconfutabile. Lo sai che mi tenti? Quasi quasi concordo.
> Epperò poi mi fermo a pensare. E ragionando non posso non vedere che il valore degli impegni non è assoluto. Altrimenti, potremmo dire che non si può divorziare, perché ci si è impegnati a stare assieme per tutta la vita (per chi si è sposato in chiesa). E' cosi'? O è vero che l'impegno degli SS a fare ciò che facevano era giustificato (oddio, sai che urla a questa affermazione...)
> Eh no, joey caro, temo che anche questa volta il tuo inconfutabile non regge. Riprova, sarai più fortunato


Non mischiare pere e mele. Il divorzio è un atto con il quale, di comune accordo o meno, due persone CHIARAMENTE ED ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE, prendono commiato l'una dall'altra. Non ci vuole un genio per capire che il tradimento è tutt'altro paio
di maniche. Ma tu, amico mio, fai lo scemo per non andare in guerra e quindi fai finta proprio
di non capire. Altrimenti devo pensare che sei un completo idiota che non sa neanche cosa sta facendo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> veramente non ho pensato a te ,Alex.
> Embolo è una mia parola di uso comune per tutti  e che uso da anni.
> Gli stili sono troppo diversi, ti fai riconoscere.
> 
> ...


Falsa come solo tu sai essere.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> davvero? l'ha quasi lanciata anche a me, *dovresti preoccuparti per il nostro appuntamento della prossima settimana*


Mannò, perchè?
Sono abituata a quelli diversamente duri.
Poi scusa, dimentichi sempre il piccolo particolare, che io e te ormai...da mò che...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> veramente non ho pensato a te ,Alex.
> Embolo è una mia parola di uso comune per tutti e che uso da anni.
> Gli stili sono troppo diversi, ti fai riconoscere.
> 
> ...


comunque, è stupiderrimo anche lui, no offence ovviamente


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> veramente non ho pensato a te ,Alex.
> Embolo è una mia parola di uso comune per tutti  e che uso da anni.
> Gli stili sono troppo diversi, ti fai riconoscere.
> 
> ...


perfetto. non pensarmi


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mischiare pere e mele. Il divorzio è un atto con il quale, di comune accordo o meno, due persone CHIARAMENTE ED ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE, prendono commiato l'una dall'altra. Non ci vuole un genio per capire che il tradimento è tutt'altro paio
> di maniche. Ma tu, amico mio, fai lo scemo per non andare in guerra e quindi fai finta proprio
> di non capire. Altrimenti devo pensare che sei un completo idiota che non sa neanche cosa sta facendo.


joey, non passare alle offese, prova a ragionare, sono certo che ce la puoi fare. Hai parlato del valore dell'impegno, non del merito. Si parla del merito allora?


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Falsa come solo tu sai essere.


Il pulpito da cui viene non può che farmi piacere.
Mi sarei fatta schifo se avessi avuto qualcosa in comune con te o avessi goduto di qualche tua stima.


ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I modi di oscuro non mi piacciono,ma tu sei di una stupidità disarmante,sono settimane che fai la figura del giullare,ma non ti  stanchi mai?L'unica vero caso sociale?non sai neanche scrivere....


e invece tu si,ah,ah,


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei ignorante oltre che stupido?



disse l'oscuro allo specchio. Anzi: disse,l'oscuro,allo!specchio!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mannò, perchè?
> Sono abituata a quelli diversamente duri.
> Poi scusa, dimentichi sempre il piccolo particolare, che io e te ormai...da mò che...


ah, giusto, da mo'.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perfetto. non pensarmi



......mi arrendo.
troppo casino per le mie sinapsi


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e invece tu si,ah,ah,


questo è stupiderrimo numero 2: ho vinto quarchecosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Il pulpito da cui viene non può che farmi piacere.
> Mi sarei fatta schifo se avessi avuto qualcosa in comune con te o avessi goduto di qualche tua stima.
> 
> 
> ciao


Stai schifando anche le tue amiche.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> disse l'oscuro allo specchio. Anzi: disse,l'oscuro,allo!specchio!


santa pazienza, dici che ce la facciamo?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Falsa come solo tu sai essere.



ahahahahahahaseiuncoglion e ancora continui.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mischiare pere e mele. Il divorzio è un atto con il quale, di comune accordo o meno, due persone CHIARAMENTE ED ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE, prendono commiato l'una dall'altra. Non ci vuole un genio per capire che il tradimento è tutt'altro paio
> di maniche. Ma tu, amico mio, fai lo scemo per non andare in guerra e quindi fai finta proprio
> di non capire. Altrimenti devo pensare che sei un completo idiota che non sa neanche cosa sta facendo.


pensa che è un idiota che sa cosa sta facendo. il che lo rende peggiore di un semplice idiota


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> disse l'oscuro allo specchio. Anzi: disse,l'oscuro,allo!specchio!




Ammazza, però, questo è contagioso davvero. Mi sto preoccupando. Io mi rincretinisco e lui a occhio e croce nemmeno capisce quel che scrivo :singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ammazza, però, questo è contagioso davvero. Mi sto preoccupando. Io mi rincretinisco e lui a occhio e croce nemmeno capisce quel che scrivo :singleeye:


No,non ti cachiamo proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> joey, non passare alle offese, prova a ragionare, sono certo che ce la puoi fare. Hai parlato del valore dell'impegno, non del merito. Si parla del merito allora?


Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo? Mi prendi per il culo? Quale merito? Che merito? Se tu dici che sarai fedele
e non lo sei, cazzo, stai dalla parte del TORTO. A PRESCINDERE. Ma non per un dogma mio o che, ma perchè non solo ti sei rimangiato
la tua stessa parola, ma ti approfitti della fiducia che in te ripone la persona che ti ama. E basta. Porca puttana, se i traditori di questo forum sono rappresentati da uno stordito assoluto come te ci credo che qui non siamo mai stati bene accetti. E vattene a fare in culo, anche.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> coraggio.
> Prima o poi ti abituerai anche tu, ai diversamente intelligenti
> 
> :mrgreen:



Proverò. Per te e l'amore che oramai ci lega, intuito perfino dal tardo oscuro. E se lui dice lui, deve essere vero :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No,non ti cachiamo proprio.



immagino come ti devi sentire cagato  tu che nemmeno hai coraggio di mettere la firma


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo? Mi prendi per il culo? Quale merito? Che merito? Se tu dici che sarai fedele
> e non lo sei, cazzo, stai dalla parte del TORTO. A PRESCINDERE. Ma non per un dogma mio o che, ma perchè non solo ti sei rimangiato
> la tua parola, ma ti approfitti della fiducia che in te ripone la persona che ti ama. E basta. Porca puttana, se i traditori di questo forum sono rappresentati da uno stordito assoluto come te ci credo che qui non siamo mai stati bene accetti. E vattene a fare in culo, anche.


Perdi ancora tempo con questi tre disadattati?tebe,annablume,massinfedele?Nessuno interviene più,direi che può bastare.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*tu?*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> immagino come ti devi sentire cagato  tu che nemmeno hai coraggio di mettere la firma


Tu ti firmi?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo? Mi prendi per il culo? Quale merito? Che merito? Se tu dici che sarai fedele
> e non lo sei, cazzo, stai dalla parte del TORTO. A PRESCINDERE. Ma non per un dogma mio o che, ma perchè non solo ti sei rimangiato
> la tua stessa parola, ma ti approfitti della fiducia che in te ripone la persona che ti ama. E basta. Porca puttana, se i traditori di questo forum sono rappresentati da uno stordito assoluto come te ci credo che qui non siamo mai stati bene accetti. E vattene a fare in culo, anche.


ammazza se ti stanno girando i coglioni ahahahahahahahahah
però mi chiedo perchè ti dai tanto da fare per spiegare qualcosa a massi. a me pareva inutile già alla seconda pagina di questo thread 

mettiamoci la firma così non mi scambiano per gli altriilletterati nr 

Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ammazza se ti stanno girando i coglioni ahahahahahahahahah
> però mi chiedo perchè ti dai tanto da fare per spiegare qualcosa a massi. a me pareva inutile già alla seconda pagina di questo thread
> 
> mettiamoci la firma così non mi scambiano per gli altriilletterati nr
> ...


Ecco,mi hai rubato le parole,perdere tempo con questi tre fannulloni.Come buttare il proprio tempo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco,mi hai rubato le parole,perdere tempo con questi tre fannulloni.Come buttare il proprio tempo.


puoi sempre ribadire con parole tue però


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho evitato di rispondere perchè non ho capito bene il neretto.
> e' italiano?



no, è oscurese elementare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma nella vita vero lo capiscono, per strada? E lui poi comprende le indicazioni che gli danno? Si accettano scommesse


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, è oscurese elementare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ma nella vita vero lo capiscono, per strada? E lui poi comprende le indicazioni che gli danno? Si accettano scommesse


Poverina che sei.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Cara tebe che lavoro fai?stai sempre nel forum,beata te.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, è oscurese elementare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ma nella vita vero lo capiscono, per strada? E lui poi comprende le indicazioni che gli danno? Si accettano scommesse


anna, farò finta che sei una nuova. quindi ti assicuro che per come lo conosco oscuro in tutti questi anni mai e poi mai entrerebbe come nr. sei fuori strada. Ma di brutto. Pedrchè il o i nr che stanno scrivendo lo stanno facendo solo per mettere carne al fuoco

Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> anna, farò finta che sei una nuova. quindi ti assicuro che per come lo conosco oscuro in tutti questi anni mai e poi mai entrerebbe come nr. sei fuori strada. Ma di brutto. Pedrchè il o i nr che stanno scrivendo lo stanno facendo solo per mettere carne al fuoco
> 
> Angelo


Credi che annablume possa intenderti?Lei è entrata qui solo per dare fastidio ad oscuro,e oscuro neanche se la fila di striscio, lei insiste,finirà come con tebe.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credi che annablume possa intenderti?Lei è entrata qui solo per dare fastidio ad oscuro,e oscuro neanche se la fila di striscio, lei insiste,finirà come con tebe.


io non credo nulla. e di come finirà me ne frega il giusto e cioè poco. scrive, e se mi va, le rispondo. 
Angelo


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ammazza, però, questo è contagioso davvero. Mi sto preoccupando. Io mi rincretinisco e lui a occhio e croce nemmeno capisce quel che scrivo :singleeye:


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anna, farò finta che sei una nuova. quindi ti assicuro che per come lo conosco oscuro in tutti questi anni mai e poi mai entrerebbe come nr. sei fuori strada. Ma di brutto. Pedrchè il o i nr che stanno scrivendo lo stanno facendo solo per mettere carne al fuoco
> 
> Angelo




beh, allora ha loro insegnato le sue sgrammaticature, i suoi modi da villano becero, l'insensatezza dei suoi interventi, l'idiozia reiterata delle sue espressioni, la stupidità e il vuoto dei suoi contenuti, perfino i "vezzeggiativi". Dici che è capace? Posso dubitare? E' vero che la madre degli stupidi è sempre incinta (noto detto popolare), ma...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*angelo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non credo nulla. e di come finirà me ne frega il giusto e cioè poco. scrive, e se mi va, le rispondo.
> Angelo


Ti sei chiesto perchè tanto astio di tebe verso oscuro?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, allora ha loro insegnato le sue sgrammaticature, i suoi modi da villano becero, l'insensatezza dei suoi interventi, l'idiozia reiterata delle sue espressioni, la stupidità e il vuoto dei suoi contenuti, perfino i "vezzeggiativi". Dici che è capace? Posso dubitare? E' vero che la madre degli stupidi è sempre incinta (noto detto popolare), ma...


Parliamo dei tuoi interventi?sei entrata per dirci cosa?sei patetica,ricordi una certa toy.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti sei chiesto perchè tanto astio di tebe verso oscuro?


no. ti parerà strano ma la mia vita non gira intorno al rapporto tra tebe e oscuro. ho letto come è iniziata fra loro e questo mi basta. ho la mia opinione a riguardo ma non è importante.
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. ti parerà strano ma la mia vita non gira intorno al rapporto tra tebe e oscuro. ho letto come è iniziata fra loro e questo mi basta. ho la mia opinione a riguardo ma non è importante.
> Angelo


No,non è come credi.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. ti parerà strano ma la mia vita non gira intorno al rapporto tra tebe e oscuro. ho letto come è iniziata fra loro e questo mi basta. ho la mia opinione a riguardo ma non è importante.
> Angelo


Oscuro è troppo corretto,in questo caso coglione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credi che annablume *possa intenderti*?



Ma che fai, mi copi? Eddai, un'ideuzza tutta tua nella tua testolina, se la scuoti ben bene, magari la trovi! Dai, prova. Non scoraggiarti ai primi tentativi a vuoto :mrgreen:



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lei è entrata qui solo per dare fastidio ad oscuro,e oscuro neanche se la fila di striscio, lei insiste,finirà come con tebe.


:yes: :yes::yes:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, allora ha loro insegnato le sue sgrammaticature, i suoi modi da villano becero, l'insensatezza dei suoi interventi, l'idiozia reiterata delle sue espressioni, la stupidità e il vuoto dei suoi contenuti, perfino i "vezzeggiativi". Dici che è capace? Posso dubitare? E' vero che la madre degli stupidi è sempre incinta (noto detto popolare), ma...


pensala come ti pare. se per caso ti fossi accorta del suo stile ti saresti accorta che non quota mai ma risponde. ma credo sia inutile spiegartelo. ti sei fatta (e non solo tu a quanto posso capire) il tuo bel castello. rimani nella tua torre, cosa vuoi che importi a me. pensa te che tocca a me "difendere" oscuro. non nei suoi contenuti, che potrei ANCHE disapprovare o non condividere.
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma che fai, mi copi? Eddai, un'ideuzza tutta tua nella tua testolina, se la scuoti ben bene, magari la trovi! Dai, prova. Non scoraggiarti ai primi tentativi a vuoto :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes::yes:


Oscuro neanche ti risonde,non renderti ridicola anche tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parliamo dei tuoi interventi?sei entrata per dirci cosa?sei patetica,ricordi una certa toy.




eh, faccio fatica a risponderti. Dovresti saper leggere. Poi, magari, anche capire. Lo so, è dura. Ma: esercizio!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No,non è come credi.


può essere. ma francamente non è che mi importa molto. se non è così solo le persone interessate possono esplicarlo. non una terza persona. non registrata per giunta ;D
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro è troppo corretto,in questo caso coglione.


coglione lo stai dando a oscuro o a me? 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, faccio fatica a risponderti. Dovresti saper leggere. Poi, magari, anche capire. Lo so, è dura. Ma: esercizio!


Durerai come un gatto in tangenziale.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> può essere. ma francamente non è che mi importa molto. se non è così solo le persone interessate possono esplicarlo. non una terza persona. non registrata per giunta ;D
> Angelo


Coglione ad oscuro,dovrebbe dire come stanno le cose e perchè tebe gli rompe costantemente le scatole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensala come ti pare. se per caso ti fossi accorta del suo stile ti saresti accorta che non quota mai ma risponde. ma credo sia inutile spiegartelo. ti sei fatta (e non solo tu a quanto posso capire) il tuo bel castello. rimani nella tua torre, cosa vuoi che importi a me. pensa te che tocca a me "difendere" oscuro. non nei suoi contenuti, che potrei ANCHE disapprovare o non condividere.
> Angelo



Senti, non lo so. Che sia Oscuro&cloni, oscuro e teppaglia, oscuro e vicini di pianerottolo, oscuro e amici, come dici giustamente tu, "me ne frega il giusto". Avevo solo un paio d'ore da buttare e non parto mai mai mai per prima, ma hai ragione, sono buttate proprio. Anche perché, ne converrai, di qualità ce n'è ben poca, chiunque sia/siano. Torno alle cose più serie. Grazie!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Coglione ad oscuro,dovrebbe dire come stanno le cose e perchè tebe gli rompe costantemente le scatole.


mi chiedo perchè spingi, se è proprio come dici tu che ci sono ragioni che non si conoscono e se è Tebe a rompere le scatole ad oscuro o viceversa o reciprocamente nella stessa misura, affinchè queste ragioni siano palesate. Vi guadagni qualcosa? ma poi, visto che pare tu ne sia a conoscenza, perchè non tiri fuori i coglioni e le scrivi tu di tuo pugno?
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Senti, non lo so. Che sia Oscuro&cloni, oscuro e teppaglia, oscuro e vicini di pianerottolo, oscuro e amici, come dici giustamente tu, "me ne frega il giusto". Avevo solo un paio d'ore da buttare e non parto mai mai mai per prima, ma hai ragione, sono buttate proprio. Anche perché, ne converrai, di qualità ce n'è ben poca, chiunque sia/siano. Torno alle cose più serie. Grazie!


Prego!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

*marellagioia*

ciao, ho tentato di leggere, sembra interessante, ma che casino....continuo e provo a rispondere


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

*giannatorta*

ecco, lo avevo detto io, comunque


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo? Mi prendi per il culo? Quale merito? Che merito? Se tu dici che sarai fedele
> e non lo sei, cazzo, stai dalla parte del TORTO. A PRESCINDERE. Ma non per un dogma mio o che, ma perchè non solo ti sei rimangiato
> la tua stessa parola, ma ti approfitti della fiducia che in te ripone la persona che ti ama. E basta. Porca puttana, se i traditori di questo forum sono rappresentati da uno stordito assoluto come te ci credo che qui non siamo mai stati bene accetti. E vattene a fare in culo, anche.


torto a prescindere, inconfutabile. Impegno si, impegno no. 
senti, ma insomma, tutto ciò che vuoi è essere accettato dai fedeli? E' questo il punto? E va bene, allora, ripeti con me: noi traditori siamo cattivi a prescindere, cosi' puoi continuare a fare ciccicici, puppipuppi con i fedeli fessi. Quelli col cervello, colloquiano A PRESCINDERE. Io affanculo non ti ci mando, per ora, sei ancora poco logico


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> torto a prescindere, inconfutabile. Impegno si, impegno no.
> senti, ma insomma, tutto ciò che vuoi è essere accettato dai fedeli? E' questo il punto? E va bene, allora, ripeti con me: noi traditori siamo cattivi a prescindere, cosi' puoi continuare a fare ciccicici, puppipuppi con i fedeli fessi. Quelli col cervello, colloquiano A PRESCINDERE. Io affanculo non ti ci mando, per ora, sei ancora poco logico


a prescindere dal fatto che sia poco logico, e io non lo credo, tu sei di un patetico a continuare a difendere l'indifendibile delle tue idee del cazzo...ma di un patetico che non hai nemmeno la più pallida idea. e se foisse tutta una provocazione il patetico aumenterebbe ancora di più, se fosse possibile
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa che è un idiota che sa cosa sta facendo. il che lo rende peggiore di un semplice idiota


tu sei proprio in gamba, cazzo. ma perché non vai utilizzare le tue infinite risorse in qualche altro 3D e ti levi definitivamente dalle palle? Sai, io ho davvero capito i tuoi inutili messaggi e mi basta. Magari ci sono altri che hanno bisogno del tuo acuto ingegno di cuculo minorato. Pensaci, ah no scusa,


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a prescindere dal fatto che sia poco logico, e io non lo credo, tu sei di un patetico a continuare a difendere l'indifendibile delle tue idee del cazzo...ma di un patetico che non hai nemmeno la più pallida idea. e se foisse tutta una provocazione il patetico aumenterebbe ancora di più, se fosse possibile
> Angelo


carissimo angelo, delle tue idee, se non mi sono spiegato, non me ne strafotte una minchia, poiché non capisci un cazzo. Continui, però, come quell'altro idiota, a sbraitarmi le tue idee inutili. HO CAPITO. Non me ne frega di quel che pensi te, fattene una ragione. Continua pure a scrivere, se ti garba, ma sei un mentecatto non meno di oscuro-nascosto


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu sei proprio in gamba, cazzo. ma perché non vai utilizzare le tue infinite risorse in qualche altro 3D e ti levi definitivamente dalle palle? Sai, io ho davvero capito i tuoi inutili messaggi e mi basta. Magari ci sono altri che hanno bisogno del tuo acuto ingegno di cuculo minorato. Pensaci, ah no scusa,


hai davvero capito?'???? se avessi davvero capito ti saresti impiccato al primo albero


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> carissimo angelo, delle tue idee, se non mi sono spiegato, non me ne strafotte una minchia, poiché non capisci un cazzo. Continui, però, come quell'altro idiota, a sbraitarmi le tue idee inutili. HO CAPITO. Non me ne frega di quel che pensi te, fattene una ragione. Continua pure a scrivere, se ti garba, ma sei un mentecatto non meno di oscuro-nascosto


aggiungo che con joey, pur se spesso non condivido quel che scrive e pur se quando perde il filo logico si lancia in offese anche lui, ci parlo perché le sue idee hanno un senso. Tu scoreggi dalla testa


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai davvero capito?'???? se avessi davvero capito ti saresti impiccato al primo albero


divertente come la rielezione di berlusconi (merda)


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai davvero capito?'???? se avessi davvero capito ti saresti impiccato al primo albero


ma io mi chiedo, ma perché continuate a scrivere qui?

la ragione la sapete, vero? O meglio, la sentite, perché sapere non potete. Eh si', la sentite e siete qua a sbraitare


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> carissimo angelo, delle tue idee, se non mi sono spiegato, non me ne strafotte una minchia, poiché non capisci un cazzo. Continui, però, come quell'altro idiota, a sbraitarmi le tue idee inutili. HO CAPITO. Non me ne frega di quel che pensi te, fattene una ragione. Continua pure a scrivere, se ti garba, ma sei un mentecatto non meno di oscuro-nascosto


ma infatti io non discuto nel merito delle tue idee perchè è così evidentemente inutile e faccio solo quello che le persone come te meritano. e cioè offenderti. non conosco tua moglie altrimenti farei ben altro. e cioè fare cadere tutte queste tue certezze del cazzo che così fieramente porti avanti facendole leggere le immense puttanate che riesci a scrivere. sai la tua fierezza dove andrebbe a finire? nel cesso insieme alla cagarella che ti verrebbe solo al pensiero


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai davvero capito?'???? se avessi davvero capito ti saresti impiccato al primo albero


Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma infatti io non discuto nel merito delle tue idee perchè è così evidentemente inutile e faccio solo quello che le persone come te meritano. e cioè offenderti. non conosco tua moglie altrimenti farei ben altro. e cioè fare cadere tutte queste tue certezze del cazzo che così fieramente porti avanti facendole leggere le immense puttanate che riesci a scrivere. sai la tua fierezza dove andrebbe a finire? nel cesso insieme alla cagarella che ti verrebbe solo al pensiero


Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io mi chiedo, ma perché continuate a scrivere qui?
> 
> la ragione la sapete, vero? O meglio, la sentite, perché sapere non potete. Eh si', la sentite e siete qua a sbraitare


Sbraitare? ahahahahahhaahhah. al patetico aggiungo anche ridicolo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> aggiungo che con joey, pur se spesso non condivido quel che scrive e pur se quando perde il filo logico si lancia in offese anche lui, ci parlo perché le sue idee hanno un senso. Tu scoreggi dalla testa


Alle idee di merda si risponde con le scorregge. Mi pare di essere perfettamente in tema 
Angeloi


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbraitare? ahahahahahhaahhah. al patetico aggiungo anche ridicolo


no eh, sei qui a parlare vero? Continua continua, offri materia di studio allo psicologo-adm


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> divertente come la rielezione di berlusconi (merda)


che c'è, la morte di mia madre stavolta non era abbastanza divertente? 
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alle idee di merda si risponde con le scorregge. Mi pare di essere perfettamente in tema
> Angeloi


ottimo angelo, ma non potresti farti un nuovo nemico? Che so, mandrake, oppure l'uomo sabbia


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no eh, sei qui a parlare vero? Continua continua, offri materia di studio allo psicologo-adm


Ah guarda con le tue puttanate si può aprire un simposio


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che c'è, la morte di mia madre stavolta non era abbastanza divertente?
> Angelo


io, a differenza di te, tento di non ripetermi

PS ti stai sempre firmando?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ottimo angelo, ma non potresti farti un nuovo nemico? Che so, mandrake, oppure l'uomo sabbia


minchia stai provando a farmi ridere? riprova che ancora non ce la fai 
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ah guarda con le tue puttanate si può aprire un simposio


questo NR mi è nuovo. Nascono come funghi


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia stai provando a farmi ridere? riprova che ancora non ce la fai
> Angelo


ok, senti questa: sei un uomo intelligente.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io, a differenza di te, tento di non ripetermi
> 
> PS ti stai sempre firmando?


eh, ma io alle mie puttanate sono affezionato. tu invece te ne inventi sempre di nuove. Un inventore di immense puttanate. Bravo 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> questo NR mi è nuovo. Nascono come funghi


pirletta sono sempre io, Angelo AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHH

Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh, ma io alle mie puttanate sono affezionato. tu invece te ne inventi sempre di nuove. Un inventore di immense puttanate. Bravo
> Angelo


mmmh, puoi fare meglio


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pirletta sono sempre io, Angelo AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHH
> 
> Angelo


mi hai gabbato, geniaccio


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ok, senti questa: sei un uomo intelligente.


questa non è ironia, riprova 
prova con "Io, massinfedele sono un essere minimamente senziente". Vedrai che risate ci si fa

Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa non è ironia, riprova
> prova con "Io, massinfedele sono un essere minimamente senziente". Vedrai che risate ci si fa
> 
> Angelo


ahia, cominci a copiare, andiamo maluccio angelo. Dai, sono certo che puoi fare meglio, o forse no


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mmmh, puoi fare meglio


mi abbasso sempre al livello del mio interlocutore. con te questo è il massimo che si può fare 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ahia, cominci a copiare, andiamo maluccio angelo. Dai, sono certo che puoi fare meglio, o forse no


mi piace comportarmi da idiota. e copiando te non devo fare nemmeno uno sforzo 
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi abbasso sempre al livello del mio interlocutore. con te questo è il massimo che si può fare
> Angelo


angelo, devo andare. Grazie della bella conversazione. E' un piacere sapere che ci sono fedeli come te, poiché ingenera la speranza che vi sia somiglianza con i mariti delle mogli che mi trombo. Non dimenticare di spegnere la luce e attento ai traditori seriali


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> torto a prescindere, inconfutabile. Impegno si, impegno no.
> senti, ma insomma, tutto ciò che vuoi è essere accettato dai fedeli? E' questo il punto? E va bene, allora, ripeti con me: noi traditori siamo cattivi a prescindere, cosi' puoi continuare a fare ciccicici, puppipuppi con i fedeli fessi. Quelli col cervello, colloquiano A PRESCINDERE. Io affanculo non ti ci mando, per ora, sei ancora poco logico


Minchia. Ma tu stai proprio finito. Ciao, dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> angelo, devo andare. Grazie della bella conversazione. E' un piacere sapere che ci sono fedeli come te, poiché ingenera la speranza che vi sia somiglianza con i mariti delle mogli che mi trombo. Non dimenticare di spegnere la luce e attento ai traditori seriali


io non sono sposato e in ogni caso chi sta con me schiferebbe anche prendere un caffè con uno come te. Hai sbagliato palazzo. 
comunque non giocavi con i tuoi figli tutte le sere quando tornavi da lavoro e invece sei stato qui tutto il tempo? ops...sei anche un bugiardo del cazzo ahahahahahahha
Buona serata e prego. 
Angelo


----------



## Sole (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, allora ha loro insegnato le sue sgrammaticature, i suoi modi da villano becero, l'insensatezza dei suoi interventi, l'idiozia reiterata delle sue espressioni, la stupidità e il vuoto dei suoi contenuti, perfino i "vezzeggiativi". Dici che è capace? Posso dubitare? E' vero che la madre degli stupidi è sempre incinta (noto detto popolare), ma...


Ammappate, per essere un'utente appena arrivata hai incasellato Oscuro in modo molto rigido e senza margine di dubbio.

Posso capire che i suoi interventi non sempre siano all'insegna del bon ton, ma sulla stupidità e sul vuoto dei contenuti dissento. Non entro nel merito delle liti tra utenti (ne ho abbastanza delle mie), ma penso che Oscuro abbia sempre dimostrato di saper prendere posizioni nette senza valutare gli indici di gradimento (tanto cari ad alcuni graditissimi utenti) e in modo coerente con le proprie idee. Poi si può discutere sulle idee, personalmente alcune io le condivido e altre no, ma non vedo il vuoto in lui. Così come non lo vedo in altri personaggi che possono essere più o meno fastidiosi e variamente offensivi.

Il vuoto dei contenuti è altro e corrisponde, a mio parere, a un vuoto di valori, alla superficialità, al menefreghismo.

Tutte cose che io non riesco a percepire in Oscuro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ammappate, per essere un'utente appena arrivata hai incasellato Oscuro in modo molto rigido e senza margine di dubbio.
> 
> Posso capire che i suoi interventi non sempre siano all'insegna del bon ton, ma sulla stupidità e sul vuoto dei contenuti dissento. Non entro nel merito delle liti tra utenti (ne ho abbastanza delle mie), ma penso che Oscuro abbia sempre dimostrato di saper prendere posizioni nette senza valutare gli indici di gradimento (tanto cari ad alcuni graditissimi utenti) e in modo coerente con le proprie idee. Poi si può discutere sulle idee, personalmente alcune io le condivido e altre no, ma non vedo il vuoto in lui. Così come non lo vedo in altri personaggi che possono essere più o meno fastidiosi e variamente offensivi.
> 
> ...



Beh, sicuramente non ho letto tutti i sui interventi, avendone un contatore che ammonta alle migliaia. Ma posso dirti che, dei tantissimi che ne ho comunque letti, il migliore era secondo me una accozzaglia di luoghi comuni, banalità che certo non aggiungono niente, giudizi tagliati col rasoio non si sa da quale elevazione, sotto vuoto spinto, idiozia. E mal espressi e balbettati e urlati, da tredicenne. Il migliore, eh. Sugli altri, grondanti offese e insulti, come la penso puoi immaginare. Poi, applicare a me il concetto di rigidità mi pare avventato. Specie se si tratta di oscuro il morbido e complesso. Potremmo dire, chi di giudizio ferisce, di giudizio crepa. E quale coerenza, visto che non tratta allo stesso modo Lothar? Intendiamoci, l'avrei saltato senza problemi nella board. Ma lui non si fa mica saltare! Rispunta fuori come un virus insultando a piè spinto, a cavolo, ad ogni occasione di respiro. Trovo insostenibili i suoi modi e trovo (io) che di qualità, nei suoi commenti, non ne abbia letta. Per me, ovviamente per me, non basta essere "fedeli" per essere interessanti, condivisibili o tollerabili. Non tradisce nemmeno una pianta, ma non ci divento amica. I sassi, poi... Ma, ripeto, lo avrei saltato con facilità. Ma lui strilla e strepita, continuamente, confusamente, aggressivamente. Mi disturba come un tafano, tutto qui. Se smettesse di insultare e creare fastidio (e bada bene, fastidio che secondo me crea solo perché sa di non piacere a qualcuno e questo lo offende), lo eviterei con sollievo. Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beh, sicuramente non ho letto tutti i sui interventi, avendone un contatore che ammonta alle migliaia. Ma posso dirti che, dei tantissimi che ne ho comunque letti, il migliore era secondo me una accozzaglia di luoghi comuni, banalità che certo non aggiungono niente, giudizi tagliati col rasoio non si sa da quale elevazione, sotto vuoto spinto, idiozia. E mal espressi e balbettati e urlati, da tredicenne. Il migliore, eh. Sugli altri, grondanti offese e insulti, come la penso puoi immaginare. Poi, applicare a me il concetto di rigidità mi pare avventato. Specie se si tratta di oscuro il morbido e complesso. Potremmo dire, chi di giudizio ferisce, di giudizio crepa. E quale coerenza, visto che non tratta allo stesso modo Lothar? Intendiamoci, l'avrei saltato senza problemi nella board. Ma lui non si fa mica saltare! Rispunta fuori come un virus insultando a piè spinto, a cavolo, ad ogni occasione di respiro. Trovo insostenibili i suoi modi e trovo (io) che di qualità, nei suoi commenti, non ne abbia letta. Per me, ovviamente per me, non basta essere "fedeli" per essere interessanti, condivisibili o tollerabili. Non tradisce nemmeno una pianta, ma non ci divento amica. I sassi, poi... Ma, ripeto, lo avrei saltato con facilità. Ma lui strilla e strepita, continuamente, confusamente, aggressivamente. Mi disturba come un tafano, tutto qui. Se smettesse di insultare e creare fastidio (e bada bene, fastidio che secondo me crea solo perché sa di non piacere a qualcuno e questo lo offende), lo eviterei con sollievo. Non vedo l'ora.



Ho letto il tuo 3D di entrata, continuo a leggere, ma non tutto quello che scrivi. 

Ora avendo letto il tuo 3D di entrata ho dato la mia opinione, scrivendo se non sbaglio che sei anche molto simpatica, o qualcosa del genere. 

Nel continuare a leggerti sto avendo un senso  di fastidio. Mi domandavo perchè questo fastidio? AnnaBlume è nuova e si permette di scrivere quelle cose su oscuro o altri? AnnaBlume non ci conosce? etc.... AnnaBlume ha una padronanza di grammatica ed espressione paurosa? AnnaBlume è troppo convinta di se? AnnaBlume è arrogante visto che da nuova entrata non conosce le modalità gli utenti quello che c'è dietro ?

Insomma AnnaBlume, oscuro è quello che è, magari quello che è lo ha conquistato nel tempo e facendosi conoscere, vedi ad esempio quello che ha scritto Sole, che io condivido.

Tu AnnaBlume chi sei ? 

Non prendere quello che ho scritto come polemica, ho fatto delle riflessioni, sono le mie riflessioni, riflessioni come quelle che tu hai fatto con oscuro e probabilmente con altri. 

Al momento la morale che mi viene fuori, e la prendo da un contesto di quello che tu hai scritto, è questa, se oscuro ha un suo modo di esprimersi e saltare fuori come un virus, tu stai facendo altrettanto nei suoi confronti, e permettimi di scriverti che, notando il tuo atteggiamento, si può presumere che farai lo stesso più avanti con altri.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo 3D di entrata, continuo a leggere, ma non tutto quello che scrivi.
> 
> Ora avendo letto il tuo 3D di entrata ho dato la mia opinione, scrivendo se non sbaglio che sei anche molto simpatica, o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> ...



e cmq Oscuro non scriverebbe mai da non registrato...
detto questo non vale manco la pena perdere tempo a rispondere visto che l'intero forum li sta ignorando... continuassero a parlare tra di loro.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo 3D di entrata, continuo a leggere, ma non tutto quello che scrivi.
> 
> Ora avendo letto il tuo 3D di entrata ho dato la mia opinione, scrivendo se non sbaglio che sei anche molto simpatica, o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> ...



quoto e aggiungo: che bisogno c'è di schierarsi in pochi giorni? 
si può fare anche...mai, e prendere il forum per quello che è, cioè parole di tutti


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo 3D di entrata, continuo a leggere, ma non tutto quello che scrivi.
> 
> Ora avendo letto il tuo 3D di entrata ho dato la mia opinione, scrivendo se non sbaglio che sei anche molto simpatica, o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> ...


Ultimo, nel forum, sono esattamente quello che tu mi leggi. Non ho la presunzione di piacere a tutti, se questo pensi. Sono le cose che scrivo, che dovrebbero essere discusse. Sia che tu sia un anziano, sia che tu sia un noobie, avrai lo stesso il diritto di confrontarti con ciò che scrivo o rispondo, fartene un'idea, ribattere o ignorare. Possibile che sia così difficile capire che i commenti sono tutti disponibili, anche quelli di anni fa, e si possono leggere anche se si è iscritti due giorni fa? E che l'idea che se ne trae è legittima, indipendentemente dall'anzianità? Potrei dire che anche tu per me sei un noobie: mica sai tante cose, di me. Però non trovo arrogante il tuo pensarmi arrogante. Magari sbagliato, non so bene, ma certo un'opinione alla quale hai diritto. E poi, nello specifico, quale arroganza? E' più arrogante offendere o rispondere alle offese? E' più arrogante giudicare o ripagare un giudizio con un giudizio? Ma chi è partito dando della zoccola, della falsa, della finta, dell'ambigua per mesi? Chi è partito dando della stupida, della cretina, dell'idiota, della supporter a cavolo? Però, sbottando e dichiarando che la forma manca e la sostanza pure, a proprio giudizio, si è arroganti. Trovo arrogante anche il plurale che ogni tanto viene fuori, già che ci siamo. Il gruppo che ammette o sputa un elemento, sia nuovo o vecchio poco importa. Io preferisco l'adagio "io non rappresento nessuno, a malapena rappresento me stessa". Una moltitudine di persone che interagiscono senza fazioni. Ma qui, spesso, mi pare che le cose non funzionino così. Se prendo per il culo io (e come risposta, è un dato importante), sono arrogante e presuntuosa. Se offende un "anziano", dovrei sospendere il giudizio, con l'umiltà della novizia, perché il diritto di tirar bordate lui se l'è conquistato e io muta e a capo chino. Bella roba. Ma tu lo leggi 'sto mare di fango che viene tirato a ogni piè sospinto? Però, dire che questo fango fa schifo, e magari dirlo con sarcasmo, è qualcosa che potrò fare fra 2 anni. Almeno. Adesso muta, umile e a capo chino. Io non so se è questo che pensi. Ma io difenderò fino all'ultimo giorno che sarò qui il mio diritto a dire che questo comportamento non ha senso. Per ora, come te, sento a volte un disagio, a fianco di tante altre cose positive. Quando questo aumenterà, e diventerà maggiore della piacevolezza e dello scambio critico, leverò le tende. Ma fino ad allora, credo di avere il diritto di manifestare il mio fastidio alle offese, alle bordate, al fango, esattamente come te. Magari sbaglio. Magari sono troppo giovane per capire. E comunque, tu difendi Oscuro da me, io difendo Tebe e me stessa da Oscuro. La differenza? Mi spiace che ti abbia urtato il mio modo da grammar-nazi. Ma se proprio mi vuoi insultare, fallo per lo meno con la forma che merita (il tu è generico).


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Allora*

Intanto ringrazio sole,ultimo,free e simy per i loro interventi!Adesso dovrei replicare ad una serie di insulti,che mi son stati rivolti in mia assenza,mi asterrò dal farlo!Mi spiace per qualcuno,non mi sembra il caso di alimentare ulteriori diatribe!Permettetemi alcune osservazioni:annablume tutto è tranne che una nuova iscritta, a me sembra molto intima della" divin tebe", cmq le sue offese non mi fanno effetto,mi lasciano indifferente,puo continuare serenamente tanto è chiara a tutti la natura dei suoi interventi! Sono  un cane bavoso?adoro gli animali,i cani poi,hanno tanto da insegnare a tutti noi,il loro è veramente un bene incondizionato quindi per me non è un offesa!Adesso mi chiedo dove trovino tanto tempo utenti sposati con tre figli,che vengono qui ad ammorbarci con "sperimentazioni"e prese per il culo costanti,a molti di voi è sfuggito che questo Massinfedele scriveva da "Trombeur"loro si che  possono clonarsi.....non sarebbe il caso di dedicare più tempo alla famiglia?alla moglie?ai figli?alle tante amanti?Fra i tre delatori,figura anche chi è molto impegnata nel sociale,fra amante e millantato volontariato, anche lei, dove trova tutto sto tempo? è sempre pronta a reggere il gioco ai suoi prodi con offese e provocazioni a vario titolo,cercando di difendere persone e posizioni indifendibili,sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire al povero Lothar che inopinatamente si è permesso di scriverle che forse non ha tutte le ragioni, anzi....!!Credo di esser stato esaustivo,aver curato dettagliatamente la grammatica per quanto possibile,anche se questo sarebbe un sito dedicato al tradimento,i puristi della scrittura italiana potrebbero anche chiudere un occhio,capisco anche che se i concetti ed i contenuti son quelli espressi di Massinfedele e Annablume attaccarsi ad un vorgola diventa fisiologico!"Zampognari" miei cosa aggiungere?vi invidio,avete tanto tempo da buttare nonostante tutto,beati voi!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

È più arrogante l'insulto oppure l'apologia acritiva del tradimento con annessa finta voglia di discuterne e quindi anche una presa per i fondelli a molte persone? Perchè se io, Angelo Merkel, ho solo preso per il culo e "offeso" il nostro povero massinfedele, quando qualcuno (leggadi ad esempio Joey) ha cercato di parlare nel merito, ha di fatto evidenziato l'inesistente e sbandierata intenzione di discussione del nostro traditore nazioltranzista. Alla fine ho avuto ragione di quel che pensavo. inutile parlare nel merito. l'esperienza i insegna che a prrsa per ilculo e ad esposizione di puttanate che posdono anche infastidire e ledere (con tutto il peso specifico che questo può avere. scegli tu se alto o basso) sensibilità.,per me, merits sollo sarcasmo e un bel calcio in culo. Se possibile.
Ciao!!!

Angelo


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Ma tu sei tu?o sono io che scrivo da te?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sei tu?o sono io che scrivo da te?:rotfl:


Aho' e mo' nun cominciamo. Io so' io e voi non siete 'n cazzo


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> È più arrogante l'insulto oppure l'apologia acritiva del tradimento con annessa finta voglia di discuterne e quindi anche una presa per i fondelli a molte persone? Perchè se io, Angelo Merkel, ho solo preso per il culo e "offeso" il nostro povero massinfedele, quando *qualcuno* (leggadi ad esempio Joey) ha cercato di parlare nel merito, ha di fatto evidenziato l'inesistente e sbandierata intenzione di discussione del nostro traditore nazioltranzista. Alla fine ho avuto ragione di quel che pensavo. inutile parlare nel merito. l'esperienza i insegna che a prrsa per ilculo e ad esposizione di puttanate che posdono anche infastidire e ledere (con tutto il peso specifico che questo può avere. scegli tu se alto o basso) sensibilità.,per me, merits sollo sarcasmo e un bel calcio in culo. Se possibile.
> Ciao!!!
> 
> Angelo


non capisco proprio perchè non mi nomini!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco proprio perchè non mi nomini!:mrgreen:


Basta il pensiero 
Angelo


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Basta il pensiero
> Angelo



eh no
così tiri il sasso etc. etc.:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aho' e mo' nun cominciamo. Io so' io e voi non siete 'n cazzo


Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh no
> così tiri il sasso etc. etc.:rotfl:


Omminchia non ti è bastato il trauma cranico dell' ultima volta?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Omminchia non ti è bastato il trauma cranico dell' ultima volta?


Sempre Angelo


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Omminchia non ti è bastato il trauma cranico dell' ultima volta?



guarda che hai una mira che fa schifo, lasciatelo dire:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ultimo, nel forum, sono esattamente quello che tu mi leggi. Non ho la presunzione di piacere a tutti, se questo pensi. Sono le cose che scrivo, che dovrebbero essere discusse. Sia che tu sia un anziano, sia che tu sia un noobie, avrai lo stesso il diritto di confrontarti con ciò che scrivo o rispondo, fartene un'idea, ribattere o ignorare. Possibile che sia così difficile capire che i commenti sono tutti disponibili, anche quelli di anni fa, e si possono leggere anche se si è iscritti due giorni fa? E che l'idea che se ne trae è legittima, indipendentemente dall'anzianità? Potrei dire che anche tu per me sei un noobie: mica sai tante cose, di me. Però non trovo arrogante il tuo pensarmi arrogante. Magari sbagliato, non so bene, ma certo un'opinione alla quale hai diritto. E poi, nello specifico, quale arroganza? E' più arrogante offendere o rispondere alle offese? E' più arrogante giudicare o ripagare un giudizio con un giudizio? Ma chi è partito dando della zoccola, della falsa, della finta, dell'ambigua per mesi? Chi è partito dando della stupida, della cretina, dell'idiota, della supporter a cavolo? Però, sbottando e dichiarando che la forma manca e la sostanza pure, a proprio giudizio, si è arroganti. Trovo arrogante anche il plurale che ogni tanto viene fuori, già che ci siamo. Il gruppo che ammette o sputa un elemento, sia nuovo o vecchio poco importa. Io preferisco l'adagio "io non rappresento nessuno, a malapena rappresento me stessa". Una moltitudine di persone che interagiscono senza fazioni. Ma qui, spesso, mi pare che le cose non funzionino così. Se prendo per il culo io (e come risposta, è un dato importante), sono arrogante e presuntuosa. Se offende un "anziano", dovrei sospendere il giudizio, con l'umiltà della novizia, perché il diritto di tirar bordate lui se l'è conquistato e io muta e a capo chino. Bella roba. Ma tu lo leggi 'sto mare di fango che viene tirato a ogni piè sospinto? Però, dire che questo fango fa schifo, e magari dirlo con sarcasmo, è qualcosa che potrò fare fra 2 anni. Almeno. Adesso muta, umile e a capo chino. Io non so se è questo che pensi. Ma io difenderò fino all'ultimo giorno che sarò qui il mio diritto a dire che questo comportamento non ha senso. Per ora, come te, sento a volte un disagio, a fianco di tante altre cose positive. Quando questo aumenterà, e diventerà maggiore della piacevolezza e dello scambio critico, leverò le tende. Ma fino ad allora, credo di avere il diritto di manifestare il mio fastidio alle offese, alle bordate, al fango, esattamente come te. Magari sbaglio. Magari sono troppo giovane per capire. E comunque, tu difendi Oscuro da me, io difendo Tebe e me stessa da Oscuro. La differenza? Mi spiace che ti abbia urtato il mio modo da grammar-nazi. Ma se proprio mi vuoi insultare, fallo per lo meno con la forma che merita (il tu è generico).


hai colto nel segno, pienamente.

Il tentativo, evidente, è quello di non far permetter a chi dissente di parlare attraverso offese a ripetizione. Poi, se qualcuno risponde, si dice "ma chi sei tu per giudicare quello, noi lo conosciamo è ok". La dinamica è chiarissima.

Se non fosse vero, abbandonerebbero questo 3D, lascerebbero che chi ha voglia di parlare lo faccia, mentre loro se ne vanno. Ed invece no, appena c'è una discussion, entrano a dire "ma perché parli con lui". L'obiettivo e impedire di parlare. "Noi lo ignoriamo", dicono, ma non lo fanno. L'ordine di scuderia è di ignorare, ma poi però debbono violarlo quando qualcuno qui parla, perché altrimenti io esisto.

Ebbene, io esisto. E penso quel che scrivo. Annablume, tu non condivifi quel che penso io, ma colloqui, perché riconosci anche a chi dissente di esprimere la propria opinione. Ovviamente, se per qualche ragione dovessi pensare ch io mento, o sono falso o qualsiasi cosa, te ne andresti e non parleresti più. Loro no. E guarda bene, sono rientrati assieme a supportare le offese, a dire "tu non sai chi è oscuro". 

Ma io continuo ad esistere. Ignoratemi, se potete (ma non ci riuscite). Altri parleranno con me, e potrò loro spiegare le mie ragioni. Che forse, o sicuramente, non condividerà, ma non per questo mi prenderà a male parole.

Non smetto certo per le offese, qui sto e sui rimango


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Mi faresti un favore?potresti curare la grammatica,non vorrei che annablume abbia da ridire anche sui tuoi scritti!Cmq"APOLOGIA ACRITIVA DEL TRADIMENTO" ti mette al riparo da quasiasi critica!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai colto nel segno, pienamente.
> 
> Il tentativo, evidente, è quello di non far permetter a chi dissente di parlare attraverso offese a ripetizione. Poi, se qualcuno risponde, si dice "ma chi sei tu per giudicare quello, noi lo conosciamo è ok". La dinamica è chiarissima.
> 
> ...



eh?
boh si vede che a me non funziona il piccione viaggiatore


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

*tornando al merito, per chi ne vuole*

tornando al merito, la discussione sin qui portata avanti (con qualche problemuccio, ma vabbe') ha evidenziato, secondo me, due tesi principali contro il tradimento: (i) la violazione della sincerità; e (ii) la violazione di un impegno.

Io, come già scritto, credo fermamente il tradimento non sia negativo, ma positivo. La fedeltà come valore va superata. In passato, altre cose erano valori e le abbiamo superate. Supereremo, magari con i secoli, anche la fedeltà. Io la penso proprio cosi'. E questo mi porta a non riconoscere il valore della sincerità per preservare la fedeltà, che considero un disvalore. E neppure il rispetto di un impegno impegno per preservare la fedeltà, per le stesse ragioni.

L'unica cosa che mi spaventa è la sua sofferenza se mi becca. In questo senso posso condivido di aver preso dei rischi.

All' inizio del mio rapporto, quel che dicevo a mia moglie (poi ho smesso, perché la cosa generava liti) era: fai quel che vuoi, ma non dirmelo. Non ho bisogno di sapere. Io la penso così  e se lei lo facesse, ne sarei contento per lei.

La mia domanda è se chi crede alla fedeltà non pensa mai al fatto che forse andrebbe superata. Che forse la nessità di ricevere fedeltà è una fesseria. Questo dubbio non sorge mai?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Mi viene da ridere,forse non eri tu quello che minacciava di mandarmi all'ospedale ad ottobre?Ti prende il dubbio che se non incontri un alto gradimento è perchè ti sei posto molto male all'inizio?o magari perchè abbiam notato in tanti che quando sei solo, sei tranquillo e quando arriva la tua amica inizi ad offendere per aver la sua approvazione?Hai tutto il diritto di esprimere le tue opinioni,magari io ho tutto il diritto di rimanere nel tuo 3d,e di beccarmi i vostri insulti anche quando è chiaro che non ci sono,non credi?Cura la grammatica,non tanto per me, girano strani puristi!!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai colto nel segno, pienamente.
> 
> Il tentativo, evidente, è quello di non far permetter a chi dissente di parlare attraverso offese a ripetizione. Poi, se qualcuno risponde, si dice "ma chi sei tu per giudicare quello, noi lo conosciamo è ok". La dinamica è chiarissima.
> 
> ...


Ahahahahhahahahahhahahahah! Mica sei Ghandi, sai? Il punto è che scrivi tonnellate e tonnellate e tonnellate di stronzate. Ma roba da guinness. Io non supporto nessuno, non me ne frega un cazzo di niente di questa p quella fazione, ma tu, compare, sei assolutamente disarmante a prescindere da Oscuro, Memo Remigi, Topo Gigio e Maga Magò.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh?
> boh si vede che a me non funziona il piccione viaggiatore


guarda, ti rispondo, ancora una volta. Non condividete? L'ho capito. Ora, raggiunto questo obiettivo, ve l'ha ordinato il medico di continuare ad infestare il 3d con i vostri interventi non nel merito. Uso il plurale a ragione, date le vostre affermazioni. 

Ora credo che la cosa sia ad un livello assurdo. Io ho le mie idee, voi le vostre. Lasciatemi semplicemente il diritto di esprimerle senza stare sempre a sbeffeggiare (voi che, apparentemente, non offendete) o offendere (la vostra testa d'ariete).


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahhahahahah! Mica sei Ghandi, sai? Il punto è che scrivi tonnellate e tonnellate e tonnellate di stronzate. Ma roba da guinness. Io non supporto nessuno, non me ne frega un cazzo di niente di questa p quella fazione, ma tu, compare, sei assolutamente disarmante a prescindere da Oscuro, Memo Remigi, Topo Gigio e Maga Magò.


perndo atto della tua opinione, inutile, ma presente


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Tornando nel merito,fai quel che vuoi ma non dirmelo!Ti sembra un concetto valido?ti sembra un pensiero lineare?logico?Se vuoi fare quel che vuoi non ha senso stare insieme,forse il mio è un concetto troppo astruso,che non si piega all'altare dell'egoismo e della convenienza!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ultimo, nel forum, sono esattamente quello che tu mi leggi. Non ho la presunzione di piacere a tutti, se questo pensi. Sono le cose che scrivo, che dovrebbero essere discusse. Sia che tu sia un anziano, sia che tu sia un noobie, avrai lo stesso il diritto di confrontarti con ciò che scrivo o rispondo, fartene un'idea, ribattere o ignorare. *Possibile che sia così difficile capire che i commenti sono tutti disponibili, anche quelli di anni fa, e si possono leggere anche se si è iscritti due giorni fa?* E che l'idea che se ne trae è legittima, indipendentemente dall'anzianità? Potrei dire che anche tu per me sei un noobie: mica sai tante cose, di me. Però non trovo arrogante il tuo pensarmi arrogante. Magari sbagliato, non so bene, ma certo un'opinione alla quale hai diritto. E poi, nello specifico, quale arroganza? E' più arrogante offendere o rispondere alle offese? E' più arrogante giudicare o ripagare un giudizio con un giudizio? Ma chi è partito dando della zoccola, della falsa, della finta, dell'ambigua per mesi? Chi è partito dando della stupida, della cretina, dell'idiota, della supporter a cavolo? Però, sbottando e dichiarando che la forma manca e la sostanza pure, a proprio giudizio, si è arroganti. Trovo arrogante anche il plurale che ogni tanto viene fuori, già che ci siamo. Il gruppo che ammette o sputa un elemento, sia nuovo o vecchio poco importa. Io preferisco l'adagio "io non rappresento nessuno, a malapena rappresento me stessa". Una moltitudine di persone che interagiscono senza fazioni. Ma qui, spesso, mi pare che le cose non funzionino così. Se prendo per il culo io (e come risposta, è un dato importante), sono arrogante e presuntuosa. Se offende un "anziano", dovrei sospendere il giudizio, con l'umiltà della novizia, perché il diritto di tirar bordate lui se l'è conquistato e io muta e a capo chino. Bella roba. Ma tu lo leggi 'sto mare di fango che viene tirato a ogni piè sospinto? Però, dire che questo fango fa schifo, e magari dirlo con sarcasmo, è qualcosa che potrò fare fra 2 anni. Almeno. Adesso muta, umile e a capo chino. Io non so se è questo che pensi. Ma io difenderò fino all'ultimo giorno che sarò qui il mio diritto a dire che questo comportamento non ha senso. Per ora, come te, sento a volte un disagio, a fianco di tante altre cose positive. Quando questo aumenterà, e diventerà maggiore della piacevolezza e dello scambio critico, leverò le tende. Ma fino ad allora, credo di avere il diritto di manifestare il mio fastidio alle offese, alle bordate, al fango, esattamente come te. Magari sbaglio. Magari sono troppo giovane per capire. E comunque, tu difendi Oscuro da me, io difendo Tebe e me stessa da Oscuro. La differenza? Mi spiace che ti abbia urtato il mio modo da grammar-nazi. Ma se proprio mi vuoi insultare, fallo per lo meno con la forma che merita (il tu è generico).


Senza voler prendere le difese di nessuno
Ma tu entri in un forum e dopo due giorni vai a rileggerti gli interventi passati degli utenti per farti un'idea e poter inziare a discutere con questo?
Scusa posso dire che sia poco credibile
Il fatto che tu sia nuova o "riciclata" mi interessa poco ma anch'io fatico a capire come una nuova riesca ad inserirsi così bene soprattutto in un 3d dove in realtà c'è poco da dire se non assistere a delle discussioni


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tornando nel merito,fai quel che vuoi ma non dirmelo!Ti sembra un concetto valido?ti sembra un pensiero lineare?logico?Se vuoi fare quel che vuoi non ha senso stare insieme,forse il mio è un concetto troppo astruso,che non si piega all'altare dell'egoismo e della convenienza!!


spiegami perché non sarebbe logico


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tornando al merito, la discussione sin qui portata avanti (con qualche problemuccio, ma vabbe') ha evidenziato, secondo me, due tesi principali contro il tradimento: (i) la violazione della sincerità; e (ii) la violazione di un impegno.
> 
> Io, come già scritto, credo fermamente il tradimento non sia negativo, ma positivo. La fedeltà come valore va superata. In passato, altre cose erano valori e le abbiamo superate. Supereremo, magari con i secoli, anche la fedeltà. Io la penso proprio cosi'. E questo mi porta a non riconoscere il valore della sincerità per preservare la fedeltà, che considero un disvalore. E neppure il rispetto di un impegno impegno per preservare la fedeltà, per le stesse ragioni.
> 
> ...


Ciao Max....dici cosi'perche'presumi di essere ricambiato...vero???Io non sopporterei neanche il pensiero...e che cavolo di amore e'se accetti che scopi con un'altro scusa???
Diverso e'per l'''altra''...quando mi dice ..chissa che combini quando non ci vediamo....si becca un''perche tu se capita ti tiri indietro''??...puo'fare tutto quello che vuole..chisse ne frega di lei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo: che bisogno c'è di schierarsi in pochi giorni?



free, io non mi sono schierata. E per risponderti, parto dalla domanda di Ultimo "ma tu chi sei?"

Io sono una che è passata in una via di un quartiere che conosce poco e ha visto uno che tentava ripetutamente di prendere a calci sui denti un altro/a. Ho difeso per il poco che potevo chi prendeva i calci e ho cominciato a prendere calci anche io. Poi mi sento dire ora: "ma che arroganza! Non conosci nemmeno il quartiere!". Avrei avuto lo stesso comportamento anche se a calci fossi presa tu, o Sole, o Simy, o Ultimo. Che ci fosse una fazione pro-Tebe e una vs.Tebe m'è stato detto da poco. Anche se lo avessi saputo, avrei fatto lo stesso. E anche a guardarlo da fuori, non è un comportamento del quale mi pento o mi vergogno.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza voler prendere le difese di nessuno
> Ma tu entri in un forum e dopo due giorni vai a rileggerti gli interventi passati degli utenti per farti un'idea e poter inziare a discutere con questo?
> Scusa posso dire che sia poco credibile
> Il fatto che tu sia nuova o "riciclata" mi interessa poco ma anch'io fatico a capire come una nuova riesca ad inserirsi così bene soprattutto in un 3d dove in realtà c'è poco da dire se non assistere a delle discussioni



quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Max....dici cosi'perche'presumi di essere ricambiato...vero???Io non sopporterei neanche il pensiero...e che cavolo di amore e'se accetti che scopi con un'altro scusa???
> Diverso e'per l'''altra''...quando mi dice ..chissa che combini quando non ci vediamo....si becca un''perche tu se capita ti tiri indietro''??...puo'fare tutto quello che vuole..chisse ne frega di lei.


per me l'amore non impedisce di scopare con altri, è per questo che lo accetterei


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahhahahahah! Mica sei Ghandi, sai? Il punto è che scrivi tonnellate e tonnellate e tonnellate di stronzate. Ma roba da guinness. Io non supporto nessuno, non me ne frega un cazzo di niente di questa p quella fazione, ma tu, compare, sei assolutamente disarmante a prescindere da Oscuro, Memo Remigi, Topo Gigio e Maga Magò.


quotone.


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza voler prendere le difese di nessuno
> Ma tu entri in un forum e dopo due giorni vai a rileggerti gli interventi passati degli utenti per farti un'idea e poter inziare a discutere con questo?
> Scusa posso dire che sia poco credibile
> Il fatto che tu sia nuova o "riciclata" mi interessa poco ma anch'io fatico a capire come una nuova riesca ad inserirsi così bene soprattutto in un 3d dove in realtà c'è poco da dire se non assistere a delle discussioni


:up: :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Spiegami tu come può esserci amore senza condivisione!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza voler prendere le difese di nessuno
> Ma tu entri in un forum e dopo due giorni vai a rileggerti gli interventi passati degli utenti per farti un'idea e poter inziare a discutere con questo?
> Scusa posso dire che sia poco credibile
> Il fatto che tu sia nuova o "riciclata" mi interessa poco ma anch'io fatico a capire come una nuova riesca ad inserirsi così bene soprattutto in un 3d dove in realtà c'è poco da dire se non assistere a delle discussioni


Scusa, farfalla, l'esempio era per assurdo. Leggo il forum da *ben più *di 2 giorni, e il blog di Tebe da *ben più* di 2 mesi. Era per dire che le opinioni sono legittime in ogni caso. Magari sbagliate, ma legittime.

Ah, dimenticavo: non sono per niente riciclata. Sono una che *prima* ha cominciato a leggere, e *poi* a scrivere. E poi, mettetevi d'accordo: o sono noobie, e devo dunque stare zitta, o sono vecchia e dunque posso parlare. Fatemi sapere cosa posso o non posso fare (questo era per tutti, non solo per te, farfalla).


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Max....dici cosi'perche'presumi di essere ricambiato...vero???Io non sopporterei neanche il pensiero...e che cavolo di amore e'se accetti che scopi con un'altro scusa???
> Diverso e'per l'''altra''...quando mi dice ..chissa che combini quando non ci vediamo....si becca un''perche tu se capita ti tiri indietro''??...puo'fare tutto quello che vuole..chisse ne frega di lei.



ecco, questo è un altro punto che ogni tanto esce 
sembra che il fatto che anche il coniuge si dedichi a storie extra sia visto come una sorta di sollievo, un via libera

ma allora diventate una coppia aperta e fate prima (non tu Lothar, ma chi la pensa così)


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ho letto con attenzione quello che hai evidenziato,ed Annablume mi ricorda tanto Toygirl!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che hai una mira che fa schifo, lasciatelo dire:mrgreen:


Non è quello che hanno detto al PS.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spiegami tu come può esserci amore senza condivisione!:rotfl:


io l'ho già spiegato e tu non sei d'accordo. Per me, scopare in giro, non toglie nulla al mio amore. Sono due cose diverse e distinte. Amare si unsice al sesso, ma c'è sesso senza amore. Ed io credo che non ci sia nulla di strano. Io, per capirci, non credo alla necessità di scopare solo mia moglie per amarla


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> free, io non mi sono schierata. E per risponderti, parto dalla domanda di Ultimo "ma tu chi sei?"
> 
> Io sono una che è passata in una via di un quartiere che conosce poco e ha visto uno che tentava ripetutamente di prendere a calci sui denti un altro. Ho difeso per il poco che potevo chi prendeva i calci e ho cominciato a prendere calci anche io. Poi mi sento dire ora: "ma che arroganza! Non conosci nemmeno il quartiere!". Avrei avuto lo stesso comportamento anche se a calci fossi presa tu, o Sole, o Simy, o Ultimo. Che ci fosse una fazione pro-Tebe e una vs.Tebe m'è stato detto da poco. Anche se lo avessi saputo, avrei fatto lo stesso. E anche a guardarlo da fuori, non è un comportamento del quale mi pento o mi vergogno.



sì vabbè, se quoti una riga e una la tagli...
manco avessi scritto un romanzo


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione quello che hai evidenziato,ed Annablume mi ricorda tanto Toygirl!



ma se io dico che non mi pari brillare per arguzia o discernimento, lo vedi che non ho torto? Ma come si fa, dico io. E senza dubbi, eh.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è quello che hanno detto al PS.



oddio a lanciar sassi ti sei slogato pure il polso?
come mi dispiace poverino!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio a lanciar sassi ti sei slogato pure il polso?
> come mi dispiace poverino!:mrgreen:



io fossi in te mi sentirei in colpa! 
:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un altro punto che ogni tanto esce
> sembra che il fatto che anche il coniuge si dedichi a storie extra sia visto come una sorta di sollievo, un via libera
> 
> ma allora diventate una coppia aperta e fate prima (non tu Lothar, ma chi la pensa così)



Infatti..il Grande Conte fa cosi'..senza sotterfugi e inganni...ma sai e'tipico pensarla come Max.Io ho un'amico che a parole,spera che la moglie sia dia da fare..in realta'morirebbe.. ....d'altronde non credo esista uomo contento di sapere,la propria donna nuda dentro un letto,a soddisfare un'altro,..


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per me l'amore non impedisce di scopare con altri, è per questo che lo accetterei



ognuno vive le relazioni di coppia come meglio crede. ma se è di coppia allora dovresti mettere a parte la tua compagna, tutto qui.

è solo questa la questione, scevra da qualsiasi moralismo.


se non lo fai è per una questione di opportunità. punto. tu lo chiami amore, e io no.

ecco tutto.altra voglia di argomentare non ne ho . scusami


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tornando al merito, la discussione sin qui portata avanti (con qualche problemuccio, ma vabbe') ha evidenziato, secondo me, due tesi principali contro il tradimento: (i) la violazione della sincerità; e (ii) la violazione di un impegno.
> 
> Io, come già scritto, credo fermamente il tradimento non sia negativo, ma positivo. La fedeltà come valore va superata. In passato, altre cose erano valori e le abbiamo superate. Supereremo, magari con i secoli, anche la fedeltà. Io la penso proprio cosi'. E questo mi porta a non riconoscere il valore della sincerità per preservare la fedeltà, che considero un disvalore. E neppure il rispetto di un impegno impegno per preservare la fedeltà, per le stesse ragioni.
> 
> ...


Ah coglioneeee.....è a tua moglie che glielo devi spiegare. la lezioncina non mi serve come non creda a nessuno. e se a tua moglie non gliela spieghi. sei solo un quaqquaraqquà. e anche fastidioso perché vuoi insegnare qualcosa. . ridicolo e patetico.. nulla di più . ma continua pure
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ognuno vive le relazioni di coppia come meglio crede. ma se è di coppia allora dovresti mettere a parte la tua compagna, tutto qui.
> 
> è solo questa la questione, scevra da qualsiasi moralismo.
> 
> ...


non l'ho chiesto io


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ah coglioneeee.....è a tua moglie che glielo devi spiegare. la lezioncina non mi serve come non creda a nessuno. e se a tua moglie non gliela spieghi. sei solo un quaqquaraqquà. e anche fastidioso perché vuoi insegnare qualcosa. . ridicolo e patetico.. nulla di più . ma continua pure
> Angelo



ma la moglie lo sbatterebbe fuori di casa quindi...  troppo comodo cosi..troppo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio a lanciar sassi ti sei slogato pure il polso?
> come mi dispiace poverino!:mrgreen:


Mi avevano detto al ps che non avresti avuto conseguenze per il trauma cranico ma vedo che soffrivancora di amnesia. scusa tanto tesoro, non pendavo di farti tanto male


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perndo atto della tua opinione, inutile, ma presente


Ma guarda che qui mi pare che ti stiano dando ragione ben pochi, a prescindere da tutto. Per dire: chiedi a Lothar se il tradimento è positivo. Chiedigli se il tradimento perpetrato dalla moglie a lui, intendo, lo vedrebbe come una cosa buona e giusta. Dai su.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*

Be,tu pure in arguzia sei messa molto male!In effetti a malafede invece sei decisamente messa meglio!Non ho alcuna intenzione di darti ulteriori chiarimenti,non ho alcuna stima per te, se avessi più spirito di osservazione ti saresti resa conto con le mie erano reazioni,alle minaccie di massinfedele, sei obnubilata e poco lucida,quindo vai in pace!!Continua a difendere la povera tebe, ignorarci potrebbe essere una discreta soluzione per entrambi!:up:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io l'ho già spiegato e tu non sei d'accordo. Per me, scopare in giro, non toglie nulla al mio amore. Sono due cose diverse e distinte. Amare si unsice al sesso, ma c'è sesso senza amore. Ed io credo che non ci sia nulla di strano. Io, per capirci, non credo alla necessità di scopare solo mia moglie per amarla



ci sono persone che non vogliono/vorrebbero affatto questo "tipo" di amore, ci hai mai pensato?
forse tua moglie, ad es.
ora come ora non puoi saperlo, mi pare


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma la moglie lo sbatterebbe fuori di casa quindi...  troppo comodo cosi..troppo


E quindi viene qui a sfrancicare gli ammennicoli


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che qui mi pare che ti stiano dando ragione ben pochi, a prescindere da tutto. Per dire: chiedi a Lothar se il tradimento è positivo. Chiedigli se il tradimento perpetrato dalla moglie a lui, intendo, lo vedrebbe come una cosa buona e giusta. Dai su.


e  credi che questo sia per me un problema? Non lo è


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Scusa, farfalla, l'esempio era per assurdo. Leggo il forum da *ben più *di 2 giorni, e il blog di Tebe da *ben più* di 2 mesi. Era per dire che le opinioni sono legittime in ogni caso. Magari sbagliate, ma legittime.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo: non sono per niente riciclata. Sono una che *prima* ha cominciato a leggere, e *poi* a scrivere. E poi, mettetevi d'accordo: o sono noobie, e devo dunque stare zitta, o sono vecchia e dunque posso parlare. Fatemi sapere cosa posso o non posso fare (questo era per tutti, non solo per te, farfalla).



Per me puoi fare assolutamente quello che meglio credi. Nessun problema. Ho solo espresso la mia opinone in merito. Mi baso su come mi comporterei io e quindi non capisco il tuo atteggiamento.
Se entro in un forum nuovo, indipendentemente che ho già letto da non registrato. Entro in punta di piedi, mi faccio conoscere, e poi magari posto su argomenti e non mi lancio in mezzo a una discussione, che non porta a nulla, tra utenti che si stanno scannando tra di loro
Ovvio che parlo di ME ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole. Per me il tuo comportamento stona tutto qui.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti..il Grande Conte fa cosi'..senza sotterfugi e inganni...ma sai e'tipico pensarla come Max.Io ho un'amico che a parole,spera che la moglie sia dia da fare..in realta'morirebbe.. ....d'altronde non credo esista uomo contento di sapere,la propria donna nuda dentro un letto,a soddisfare un'altro,..


no lothar, sbagli. La donna non soddisfa un altro, secondo me. E' sesso per lei come per me. 

io non avrei problemi, davvero


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi avevano detto al ps che non avresti avuto conseguenze per il trauma cranico ma vedo che soffrivancora di amnesia. scusa tanto tesoro, non pendavo di farti tanto male



ti avevano detto??
impossibile, c'è la privacy, mica sei mio marito!
caro non registratuccio bello:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

A me sembra che solo tebe e anna siano caritatevoli verso massinfedele!Menti decisamente illuminate e poco canine!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ci sono persone che non vogliono/vorrebbero affatto questo "tipo" di amore, ci hai mai pensato?
> forse tua moglie, ad es.
> ora come ora non puoi saperlo, mi pare


già affrontato mille pagine addietro


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione quello che hai evidenziato,ed Annablume mi ricorda tanto Toygirl!


oscuro, io ti conosco e so chi sei e so dare un nome ai tuoi comportamenti che in certi casi possono sembrare assai rustici, ma ripeto, conoscendoti da tempo, il tuo profilo e anche e soprattutto *ben altro di cio' che stato dipinto*. AnnaB. non ha avuto occasione ancora di conoscerti come lo abbiamo fatto noi.Sono sicura che cambierà idea.

<detto questo pero' dico: AnnaBlume, non è nemmeno nel mondo delle idee paragonabile a Toygirl. Almeno quanto tu non sei quello che potresti sembrare a coloro che sono appena entrati.


un baciolo e un bianco.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e credi che questo sia per me un problema? Non lo è



E invece dovrebbe eccome. Non perchè ti stanno smerdando un po' tutti, ma perchè ti ci sei buttato da solo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece dovrebbe eccome. Non perchè ti stanno smerdando un po' tutti, ma perchè ti ci sei buttato da solo.


questo è, come avevo già notato, il tuo problema infatti. Se ti smerdano, ti disturba. A me no, perché fino nessun mi ha saputo dare una ragione valida e convincente. Delle loro urla, me ne infischio


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra che solo tebe e anna siano caritatevoli verso massinfedele!Menti decisamente illuminate e poco canine!:rotfl:


No, per la verità no. E' che state discutendo tra di voi con sto coglione, massinfede dico, in mezzo. E' IMPOSSIBILE dargli ragione a quasi nessun livello. Quindi si, forse è carità, ma più perchè si butta in mezzo senza capire niente che per altro.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra che solo tebe e anna siano caritatevoli verso massinfedele!Menti decisamente illuminate e poco canine!:rotfl:



eddai...ebbassta...su...ma lascia vivere...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ultimo, nel forum, sono esattamente quello che tu mi leggi. Non ho la presunzione di piacere a tutti, se questo pensi. Sono le cose che scrivo, che dovrebbero essere discusse. Sia che tu sia un anziano, sia che tu sia un noobie, avrai lo stesso il diritto di confrontarti con ciò che scrivo o rispondo, fartene un'idea, ribattere o ignorare. Possibile che sia così difficile capire che i commenti sono tutti disponibili, anche quelli di anni fa, e si possono leggere anche se si è iscritti due giorni fa? E che l'idea che se ne trae è legittima, indipendentemente dall'anzianità? Potrei dire che anche tu per me sei un noobie: mica sai tante cose, di me. Però non trovo arrogante il tuo pensarmi arrogante. Magari sbagliato, non so bene, ma certo un'opinione alla quale hai diritto. E poi, nello specifico, quale arroganza? E' più arrogante offendere o rispondere alle offese? E' più arrogante giudicare o ripagare un giudizio con un giudizio? Ma chi è partito dando della zoccola, della falsa, della finta, dell'ambigua per mesi? Chi è partito dando della stupida, della cretina, dell'idiota, della supporter a cavolo? Però, sbottando e dichiarando che la forma manca e la sostanza pure, a proprio giudizio, si è arroganti. Trovo arrogante anche il plurale che ogni tanto viene fuori, già che ci siamo. Il gruppo che ammette o sputa un elemento, sia nuovo o vecchio poco importa. Io preferisco l'adagio "io non rappresento nessuno, a malapena rappresento me stessa". Una moltitudine di persone che interagiscono senza fazioni. Ma qui, spesso, mi pare che le cose non funzionino così. Se prendo per il culo io (e come risposta, è un dato importante), sono arrogante e presuntuosa. Se offende un "anziano", dovrei sospendere il giudizio, con l'umiltà della novizia, perché il diritto di tirar bordate lui se l'è conquistato e io muta e a capo chino. Bella roba. Ma tu lo leggi 'sto mare di fango che viene tirato a ogni piè sospinto? Però, dire che questo fango fa schifo, e magari dirlo con sarcasmo, è qualcosa che potrò fare fra 2 anni. Almeno. Adesso muta, umile e a capo chino. Io non so se è questo che pensi. Ma io difenderò fino all'ultimo giorno che sarò qui il mio diritto a dire che questo comportamento non ha senso. Per ora, come te, sento a volte un disagio, a fianco di tante altre cose positive. Quando questo aumenterà, e diventerà maggiore della piacevolezza e dello scambio critico, leverò le tende. Ma fino ad allora, credo di avere il diritto di manifestare il mio fastidio alle offese, alle bordate, al fango, esattamente come te. Magari sbaglio. Magari sono troppo giovane per capire. E comunque, tu difendi Oscuro da me, io difendo Tebe e me stessa da Oscuro. La differenza? Mi spiace che ti abbia urtato il mio modo da grammar-nazi. Ma se proprio mi vuoi insultare, fallo per lo meno con la forma che merita (il tu è generico).



Smetto di risponderti, semplicemente perchè il mio messaggio era assolutamente un'altro. Colpa mia comunque, colpa dello scrivere e non potersi esprimere con modalità diverse. 

Solo un'ultima cosa, atta soltanto a farti rileggere quanto scritto non ora, ma prima. La mia era soltanto una riflessione scritta, scritta su quello che ho letto in questi pochi giorni. Altro non è.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, per la verità no. E' che state discutendo tra di voi con sto coglione, massinfede dico, in mezzo. E' IMPOSSIBILE dargli ragione a quasi nessun livello. Quindi si, forse è carità, ma più perchè si butta in mezzo senza capire niente che per altro.


bravo, la mossa giusta


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo: che bisogno c'è di schierarsi in pochi giorni?



 ma, free, ho tagliato solo questo:




free ha detto:


> si può fare anche...mai, e prendere il forum per quello che è, cioè parole di tutti


mica ho snaturato il tuo pensiero con un selvaggio copia-incolla! Mi pareva semplicemente che la chiave fosse nella prima frase. E sono d'accordo con la tua chiusura, e ho cercato di spiegarlo attraverso la mia risposta. Una molteplicità di persone e opinioni diverse, senza fazioni. Per questo pensavo che la chiave fosse all'inizio.


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> free, io non mi sono schierata. E per risponderti, parto dalla domanda di Ultimo "ma tu chi sei?"
> 
> Io sono una che è passata in una via di un quartiere che conosce poco e ha visto uno che tentava ripetutamente di prendere a calci sui denti un altro/a. Ho difeso per il poco che potevo chi prendeva i calci e ho cominciato a prendere calci anche io. Poi mi sento dire ora: "ma che arroganza! Non conosci nemmeno il quartiere!". Avrei avuto lo stesso comportamento anche se a calci fossi presa tu, o Sole, o Simy, o Ultimo. Che ci fosse una fazione pro-Tebe e una vs.Tebe m'è stato detto da poco. Anche se lo avessi saputo, avrei fatto lo stesso. E anche a guardarlo da fuori, non è un comportamento del quale mi pento o mi vergogno.


Guarda, senza entrare nel merito della lite tra Tebe, Oscuro, Massinfedele eccetera eccetera, potrei dirti che pure io, che sono una persona abbastanza pacifica e accomodante (a volte anche troppo), mi sono ritrovata qualche volta nel ruolo di chi prende a calci nei denti qualcun altro (metaforicamente parlando eh). Sbagliato, sbagliatissimo, lo so. Ma ci sono situazioni in cui mi è capitato. Per reazione o per vendetta.

Non mi piace, non mi piaccio, ma è capitato.

E se qualcuno fosse passato di lì mentre capitava, avrebbe pensato che sono una pessima persona.
Non lo sono. Mi giravano semplicemente le balle e magari ho esagerato.

Quello che mi permetto di suggerirti è di prenderti il tuo tempo prima di intervenire. Puoi farti prima un'opinione, puoi pensare 'ammappate questo, che scassacoglioni che è!', puoi biasimarlo e disprezzare i suoi modi. Ma scriverlo nero su bianco e sentirsi coinvolti in prima persona con tanto trasporto mi sembra un po' azzardato oltre che inutile. Mio parere eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> questo è, come avevo già notato, il tuo problema infatti. Se ti smerdano, ti disturba. A me no, perché fino nessun mi ha saputo dare una ragione valida e convincente. Delle loro urla, me ne infischio


Il fatto è che a me non disturba affato sino a che non mi dimostrano che abbia torto. La differenza tra me e te, però, è che se capita io faccio un passo indietro, anche più d'uno se è necessario. Se tu non capisci o fai finta di non capire, è diverso. Tu semplicemente NON ACCETTI di essere messo con le spalle al muro, favoleggi di non essere un traditore, che il tradimento è positivo, di essere nel giusto ed anche di star facendo del bene a tua moglie. Il che, capirai bene anzi no, non solo si commenta da sè, ma è talmente assurdo anche ragionarci sopra che quando mi ci trovo è, realmente, tentare di parlare per non-sense con uno che o ti prende per il culo o è completamente stupido, e penso sinceramente che la seconda ipotesi sia ormai la più probabile.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Miciolidia*

Ascolta,la mia goliardia è voluta,i miei modi trash anche,così come la mia goliardia ,spesso triviale!:rotfl:Con tutto il rispetto,toygirl aveva un motivo per avercela con oscuro!Questa Annablume assolutamente no,si è gettata nella mischia prevenuta ed in malafede, d'altronde poteva esser diversamente?Io dei suoi scritti me ne frego altamente,mi darebbe noia che una come te scrivesse certe robe....!Posso preoccuparmi dei pensieri sofistici di annablume?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Smetto di risponderti, semplicemente perchè il mio messaggio era assolutamente un'altro. Colpa mia comunque, colpa dello scrivere e non potersi esprimere con modalità diverse.
> 
> Solo un'ultima cosa, atta soltanto a farti rileggere quanto scritto non ora, ma prima. La mia era soltanto una riflessione scritta, scritta su quello che ho letto in questi pochi giorni. Altro non è.



Se ho travisato, mi spiace. Ho risposto per quello che ho capito da quanto hai scritto.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti avevano detto??
> impossibile, c'è la privacy, mica sei mio marito!
> caro non registratuccio bello:mrgreen:


hai ragione. Ho origliato e siccome mivergogno non volevo ammetterlo 
firmato
il tuo Angeluccio bello


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio a lanciar sassi ti sei slogato pure il polso?
> come mi dispiace poverino!:mrgreen:


E' un catorcio


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' un catorcio



io te l'avevo detto che c'erano gli incentivi per la rottamazione...tu non mi ascolti :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Mi sembra palese che Annablume sia un'amica della divina!Se così non fosse sarebbe solo stupida e avventata!!


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' un catorcio



non facciamolo soffrire ancora
colpo di grazia?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, senza entrare nel merito della lite tra Tebe, Oscuro, Massinfedele eccetera eccetera, potrei dirti che pure io, che sono una persona abbastanza pacifica e accomodante (a volte anche troppo), mi sono ritrovata qualche volta nel ruolo di chi prende a calci nei denti qualcun altro (metaforicamente parlando eh). Sbagliato, sbagliatissimo, lo so. Ma ci sono situazioni in cui mi è capitato. Per reazione o per vendetta.
> 
> Non mi piace, non mi piaccio, ma è capitato.
> 
> ...



Quoto e approvo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che a me non disturba affato sino a che non mi dimostrano che abbia torto. La differenza tra me e te, però, è che se capita io faccio un passo indietro, anche più d'uno se è necessario. Se tu non capisci o fai finta di non capire, è diverso. Tu semplicemente NON ACCETTI di essere messo con le spalle al muro, favoleggi di non essere un traditore, che il tradimento è positivo, di essere nel giusto ed anche di star facendo del bene a tua moglie. Il che, capirai bene anzi no, non solo si commenta da sè, ma è talmente assurdo anche ragionarci sopra che quando mi ci trovo è, realmente, tentare di parlare per non-sense con uno che o ti prende per il culo o è completamente stupido, e penso sinceramente che la seconda ipotesi sia ormai la più probabile.


va bene, va bene joey, non ci sono problemi. La pensi così, nulla questio. Io credo sia di tutta evidenza il contrario, sei te che non trovi le ragioni per dimostrare che ciò che dico io è errato. Ci hai provato con l'impegno violato, ma non è andata. Vabbe', riunisciti con gli altri a dire che sono un coglionee etc., come già stai facendo. Poi discutete assieme a darvi ragione. abbravi


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

A parer mio, tu Massi puoi fare quello che vuoi perchè la vita è  la tua. Ma quando questa tua vita decidi di dividerla con qualcun altro dovresti:

a. scegliere una come te, che ha la tua stessa visione di fedeltà;

b. in alternativa chiarire sin dall'inizio come stanno le cose per te, onde permettere all'altra di decidere della SUA vita in maniera consapevole.


Tu chiaro non sei stato prima e infatti adesso ti poni il problema che se tua moglie venisse a sapere della tua VERA personalità ne soffrirebbe.

E chi sarà in quel caso l'artefice del suo dolore?


Per me è egoismo allo stato puro


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma, free, ho tagliato solo questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


volevo solo dire che non vedo il motivo di tagliare 1 riga su 2!

la chiave invece è MAI
poichè il forum sta in piedi proprio grazie alla biodiversità, secondo me


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra palese che Annablume sia un'amica della divina!Se così non fosse sarebbe solo stupida e avventata!!


Io non lo so Oscuro... sarò tonta, ma prima di vedere complotti penso sempre alla buona fede. La sua storia mi è sembrata molto vera. Sarà perchè mi ci sono ritrovata parecchio. Boh, non so che pensare.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> va bene, va bene joey, non ci sono problemi. La pensi così, nulla questio.* Io credo sia di tutta evidenza il contrario, sei te che non trovi le ragioni per dimostrare che ciò che dico io è errato. *Ci hai provato con l'impegno violato, ma non è andata. Vabbe', riunisciti con gli altri a dire che sono un coglionee etc., come già stai facendo. Poi discutete assieme a darvi ragione. abbravi


Eh si.

P.S: io non mi riunisco con nessuno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quello che mi permetto di suggerirti è di prenderti il tuo tempo prima di intervenire. Puoi farti prima un'opinione, puoi pensare 'ammappate questo, che scassacoglioni che è!', puoi biasimarlo e disprezzare i suoi modi. Ma scriverlo nero su bianco e sentirsi coinvolti in prima persona con tanto trasporto mi sembra un po' azzardato oltre che inutile. Mio parere eh.


Parere che accetto, anzi, consiglio che mi pare saggio 
Ma, ripeto, lo avrei fatto anche per te. All'interno del 3D della TUA lite, ad un certo punto, c'è stato un NR che ti ha detto che NESSUNO ti voleva qui e te ne dovevi andare. Beh, ribollivo di rabbia e indignazione, avrei tanto voluto rispondere e farlo tacere, perché non era giusto. Non l'ho fatto perché non capivo (e non capisco) niente degli scenari sottesi, di gruppi di FB e "sottoforum", dunque sono rimasta nel mio. Qui, però, era diverso. E non sono stata zitta. Non me ne pento, anche se, come saggiamente dici tu, avrei potuto prenderla con meno trasporto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Condivido tutto,ma proprio non gli entra in testa!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> A parer mio, tu Massi puoi fare quello che vuoi perchè la vita è la tua. Ma quando questa tua vita decidi di dividerla con qualcun altro dovresti:
> 
> a. scegliere una come te, che ha la tua stessa visione di fedeltà;
> 
> ...


su questo punto, milli, ho già risposto e posso condividerlo. Non nego questo aspetto, lo stavo solo analizzando. Verificare perché sia così. Tutto qui, ma non ti dico che hai torto sicuro, assolutamente. Se vai molte pagine addietro, torverai questi commenti.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh si.
> 
> P.S: io non mi riunisco con nessuno.


PS: invece è proprio quel che fai, e lo sai benissimo

Nel merito, il silenzio è confermativo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> PS: invece è proprio quel che fai, e lo sai benissimo
> 
> Nel merito, il silenzio è confermativo


Quale silenzio? Ma poi con chi mi riunisco, scusa?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*

Scusami,ma quando Massinfedele ha minacciato di rompermi le ossa davanti un albergo di via veneto a roma senza che io sapessi niente di lui, la tua indignazione dove cazzo era?Vedi, o sei stupida o in malafede,prima di esprimere certi giudizi avresti dovuto conoscere la storia vera,quella "vuota" hai dimostrato di esser tu,purtroppo!!


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Parere che accetto, anzi, consiglio che mi pare saggio
> Ma, ripeto, lo avrei fatto anche per te. All'interno del 3D della TUA lite, ad un certo punto, *c'è stato un NR che ti ha detto che NESSUNO ti voleva qui e te ne dovevi andare*. Beh, ribollivo di rabbia e indignazione, avrei tanto voluto rispondere e farlo tacere, perché non era giusto. Non l'ho fatto perché non capivo (e non capisco) niente degli scenari sottesi, di gruppi di FB e "sottoforum", dunque sono rimasta nel mio. Qui, però, era diverso. E non sono stata zitta. Non me ne pento, anche se, come saggiamente dici tu, avrei potuto prenderla con meno trasporto.


Guarda, oggi mi sento in vena di saggi consigli e me la tiro da veterana del forum  : lascia perdere i non registrati. Perchè mi pare completamente inutile tentare un dialogo con chi è tanto in malafede da non identificarsi.

In questo 3d ne abbiamo avuto un esempio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non lo so Oscuro... sarò tonta, ma prima di vedere complotti penso sempre alla buona fede. La sua storia mi è sembrata molto vera. Sarà perchè mi ci sono ritrovata parecchio. Boh, non so che pensare.



Ripeto, non sono il clone di nessuno, nessun Nick riciclato, niente di tutto questo. Solo, mi piace Tebe. Come interagisce, come scrive, il metodo con il quale pensa e mi fa pensare. Rimanendo magari della stessa opinione che avevo, ma più arricchita di prima. Non mi vergogno di questo. Se poi, devo scegliere, e per entrare nelle grazie di qualcuno devo affermare che a me Tebe fa schifo, questo non lo farò. Anche perché, a me Tebe non ha chiesto di scegliere. Lo sta facendo qualcun altro. E questo diritto non glielo dò.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Io non credo alla buona fede di Anna, ho capito che non conosce certi antefatti,probabilemte non gli son stati raccontati...!!Non gli son stati raccontati per ovvi motivi!


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non facciamolo soffrire ancora
> colpo di grazia?:rotfl:


Se hai qualche idea lascio a te il divertimento


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*

Tu non stai bene?ti avrei chiesto di scegliere?:rotfl:Ma tieniti tebe,non per questo devi mistificare ed edulcorare dinamiche e cose,avete passato una serata ad insultare me che neanche c'ero e ti permetti di scrivere tali nefandezze?tu e tebe siete decisamente affini!!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale silenzio? Ma poi con chi mi riunisco, scusa?


silenzio: hai evidenziato dicendo eh si', chiamasi silenzio. Comunque, io non nego che la mia posizione sia opinabile, o magari anche errata. Vedo anche io il problema del non detto, ma d'altro lato vedo anche altri aspetti.

con nessuno, ovviamente, che dico mai.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*

Leggi da mesi e ti son sfuggite le minacce di massinfedele....strano vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Max....dici cosi'perche'presumi di essere ricambiato...vero???Io non sopporterei neanche il pensiero...e *che cavolo di amore e'se accetti che scopi con un'altro scusa???*
> Diverso e'per l'''altra''...quando mi dice ..chissa che combini quando non ci vediamo....si becca un''perche tu se capita ti tiri indietro''??...puo'fare tutto quello che vuole..chisse ne frega di lei.


E che cavolo di amore è se scopi con le altre?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> silenzio: *hai evidenziato dicendo eh si', chiamasi silenzio.* Comunque, io non nego che la mia posizione sia opinabile, o magari anche errata. Vedo anche io il problema del non detto, ma d'altro lato vedo anche altri aspetti.
> 
> con nessuno, ovviamente, che dico mai.


*
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!
*
Mò vabbè, due risate me le sono fatte. Però serio: con chi mi riunirei?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu e tebe siete decisamente affini!!:up:



Grazie. Davvero. E non ti sto prendendo per il culo, stavolta.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh si.
> 
> P.S: io non mi riunisco con nessuno.


elaboro meglio, perchè mi va. Io capisco bene le perplessità sul punto. Una coppia aperta è ok, quel che faccio io no, la vedo anche io la semplicità e linearità di questo pensiero.

Ma poi non mi ci ritrovo, ci sono alcuni aspetti che non mi convincono. E ci ragiono, tutto qui. Il punto di partenza, che sicuramente è diverso, è che io sono sinceramente contrario al valore della fedeltà. Penso che sia un disvalore, un possesso mistificato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

*ammappela...*

...ho letto adesso.
Voglio dire solo una cosa perchè ci tengo: io con Oscuro mi ci sono presa per i capelli, un paio di volte. Ma. Reputo Oscuro persona che non si nasconde, che non ha necessità di mimetizzarsi dietro un 'non registrato' e che anzi ha piacere di firmare ogni cosa che scrive, insulti compresi, con il suo nick.
Nel resto della discussione non entro perchè a parer mio è utile quanto chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono:singleeye:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ripeto, non sono il clone di nessuno, nessun Nick riciclato, niente di tutto questo. Solo, mi piace Tebe. Come interagisce, come scrive, il metodo con il quale pensa e mi fa pensare. Rimanendo magari della stessa opinione che avevo, ma più arricchita di prima. Non mi vergogno di questo. *Se poi, devo scegliere, e per entrare nelle grazie di qualcuno* devo affermare che a me Tebe fa schifo, questo non lo farò. Anche perché, a me Tebe non ha chiesto di scegliere. Lo sta facendo qualcun altro. E questo diritto non glielo dò.



guarda che anche volendo, non riesci a stargli dietro, secondo me
le grazie sono in continua evoluzione, fatica sprecata


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggi da mesi e ti son sfuggite le minacce di massinfedele....strano vero?:rotfl:



Lo dico adesso e non te lo dico più. Del fatto che massinfedele, saturo dei tuoi insulti e delle tue provocazioni, ti ha preso (pesantemente) per il culo minacciandoti via forum e tu ci sei cascato con tutte le scarpe, non. me. ne. frega. assolutamente. niente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che anche volendo, non riesci a stargli dietro, secondo me
> le grazie sono in continua evoluzione, fatica sprecata





quotissimo :up:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Lo dico adesso e non te lo dico più. Del fatto* che massinfedele, saturo dei tuoi insulti e delle tue provocazion*i, ti ha preso (pesantemente) per il culo minacciandoti via forum e tu ci sei cascato con tutte le scarpe, *non. me. ne. frega. assolutamente. niente*.



veramente è successo il contrario...comunque.... 


sul secondo neretto.... perchè imiti tebe nella scrittura? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente è successo il contrario...comunque....
> 
> 
> sul secondo neretto.... perchè imiti tebe nella scrittura? :mrgreen:


stavo per fare la stessa domanda.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

pettegole

:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo per fare la stessa domanda.


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> pettegole
> 
> :mrgreen:


di la verità che stavi per chiederlo anche te :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> elaboro meglio, perchè mi va. Io capisco bene le perplessità sul punto. Una coppia aperta è ok, quel che faccio io no, la vedo anche io la semplicità e linearità di questo pensiero.
> 
> Ma poi non mi ci ritrovo, ci sono alcuni aspetti che non mi convincono. E ci ragiono, tutto qui. *Il punto di partenza, che sicuramente è diverso, è che io sono sinceramente contrario al valore della fedeltà. Penso che sia un disvalore, un possesso mistificato.*



Ok. E questo è un discorso, e ci può stare. Nel senso, è una convinzione tua, va bene. Ma da qui a dire che stai facendo una cosa buona e giusta non solo per te ma per tua moglie, che non ti senti di tradire e tutte quelle altre perle che hai scritto ce ne corre.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!
> *
> Mò vabbè, due risate me le sono fatte. Però serio: con chi mi riunirei?


ridi ridi

con chi parlavi in questo tuo cortese messaggio: 

"No, per la verità no. E' che state discutendo tra di voi con sto coglione, massinfede dico, in mezzo. E' IMPOSSIBILE dargli ragione a quasi nessun livello. Quindi si, forse è carità, ma più perchè si butta in mezzo senza capire niente che per altro"

state chi? Ecco, quando avrai risposto a questa mia, avrai la risposta alla tua


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> di la verità che stavi per chiederlo anche te :mrgreen:



ma come ti vengono certe idee??

:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come ti vengono certe idee??
> 
> :rotfl:


perchè ti conosco :mrgreen:
a proposito la piscina?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente è successo il contrario...comunque....
> 
> 
> sul secondo neretto.... perchè imiti tebe nella scrittura? :mrgreen:





e da quando frasi (in realtà parti di esse) non sintatticamente autosufficienti intervallate da punti sono sotto copyright di Tebe? Io c'ho preso 4 alle medie, per questo vizio. Ah, forse conoscevo Tebe dalle medie...


Senti, Oscuro a mio parere ha quasi sempre torto, ma ogni tanto ci azzecca. Forse per alcuni aspetti siamo affini, ed è forse per questo che mi piace.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. E questo è un discorso, e ci può stare. Nel senso, è una convinzione tua, va bene. Ma da qui a dire che stai facendo una cosa buona e giusta non solo per te ma per tua moglie, che non ti senti di tradire e tutte quelle altre perle che hai scritto ce ne corre.


ma io non l'ho detto joey. L'ho solo analizzato, cercando di vedere anche l'opinione opposta. In tutta sincerità, la risposta non l'ho. Io ho solo tentato di analizzare. Purtroppo è duretta fartelo vedere data l'invasione delle cavallette, ma ti assicuro ch è così. Se tu mi dici "è incontestabile" io reagisco. Se tu mi spieghi, può darsi che io condivida.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ridi ridi
> 
> con chi parlavi in questo tuo cortese messaggio:
> 
> ...


Madonna. Mi riferivo al fatto che qui più che te ed Oscuro, stanno discutendo Oscuro da un lato e Tebe più AnnaBlume, che si è aggiunta ultimamente, dall'altro. Qui sul thread dico, non in separata sede. E tu quoti pure interventi che non ti riguardano facendoli tuo alla cazzo di cane, peraltro. E mò? Con chi mi riunisco?


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè ti conosco :mrgreen:
> a proposito la piscina?



boh?
il Tuba non la molla!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e da quando frasi (in realtà parti di esse) non sintatticamente autosufficienti intervallate da punti sono sotto copyright di Tebe? Io c'ho preso 4 alle medie, per questo vizio. Ah, forse conoscevo Tebe dalle medie...
> 
> 
> Senti, *Oscuro a mio parere ha quasi sempre torto, ma ogni tanto ci azzecca*. Forse per alcuni aspetti siamo affini, ed è forse per questo che mi piace.


In realtà Oscuro ha quasi sempre ragione...il problema è che lo capite sempre tardi...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Mi riferivo al fatto che qui più che te ed Oscuro, stanno discutendo Oscuro da un lato e Tebe più AnnaBlume, che si è aggiunta ultimamente, dall'altro. Qui sul thread dico, non in separata sede. E tu quoti pure interventi che non ti riguardano facendoli tuo alla cazzo di cane, peraltro. E mò? Con chi mi riunisco?


ok, non ti riunisco allora, ritiro


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh?
> il Tuba non la molla!:mrgreen:


sguinzaglia il cane :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *ma io non l'ho detto joey. *L'ho solo analizzato, cercando di vedere anche l'opinione opposta. In tutta sincerità, la risposta non l'ho. Io ho solo tentato di analizzare. Purtroppo è duretta fartelo vedere data l'invasione delle cavallette, ma ti assicuro ch è così. Se tu mi dici "è incontestabile" io reagisco. Se tu mi spieghi, può darsi che io condivida.


Senti, non mi va di sciropparmi millemila pagine per trovare quello che scrivi. Siccome so ancora leggere e contestualizzare, tant'è.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho detto joey. L'ho solo analizzato, cercando di vedere anche l'opinione opposta. In tutta sincerità, la risposta non l'ho. Io ho solo tentato di analizzare. Purtroppo è duretta fartelo vedere data l'invasione delle cavallette, ma ti assicuro ch è così. Se tu mi dici "è incontestabile" io reagisco. Se tu mi spieghi, può darsi che io condivida.


la cosa è partita peché mi si diceva che non fosse possibile amare ed essere infedele. Nell'ambito di questa discussione, si è anche discusso della sincerità.

Io non sostengo che quel che faccio io è giusto, ma non sono convinto che sia sbagliato, vedo ragioni a favore e ragioni contro. Ma non ho mai detto che chi non fa come me sbaglia


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> In realtà Oscuro ha quasi sempre ragione...il problema è che lo capite sempre tardi...




Opinioni diverse. Nessuna delle due idiota o stupida, a mio parere. Dello stesso peso. Ma non credo tu la veda così.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

:girapalle:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Opinioni diverse. Nessuna delle due idiota o stupida, a mio parere. Dello stesso peso. Ma non credo tu la veda così.



Dello stesso peso non direi. Altrimenti la conoscenza non servirebbe a nulla.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, non mi va di sciropparmi millemila pagine per trovare quello che scrivi. Siccome so ancora leggere e contestualizzare, tant'è.


poi te lo trovo, il punto ho cercato di spiegarlo nel messaggio successivo. Comunque, tento ancora di dirlo: io non penso che essere infedeli mentendo sia sicuramente la via giusta da percorrere, sento anche io l'ingiustiza. Ma quando analizzi non trovo delle ragioni cogenti per pensarla cosi'


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la cosa è partita peché mi si diceva che non fosse possibile amare ed essere infedele. Nell'ambito di questa discussione, si è anche discusso della sincerità.
> 
> Io non sostengo che quel che faccio io è giusto, ma non sono convinto che sia sbagliato, vedo ragioni a favore e ragioni contro. Ma non ho mai detto che chi non fa come me sbaglia


Ma tu hai scritto di tuo pugno di star facendo un favore e del bene a tua moglie. Oh, ma di che cazzo parli?


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho detto joey. L'ho solo analizzato, *cercando di vedere anche l'opinione opposta*. In tutta sincerità, la risposta non l'ho. Io ho solo tentato di analizzare. Purtroppo è duretta fartelo vedere data l'invasione delle cavallette, ma ti assicuro ch è così. Se tu mi dici "è incontestabile" io reagisco. Se tu mi spieghi, può darsi che io condivida.


L'opinione opposta l'hai vista, ma non l'hai minimamente considerata. Se parti dal presupposto che ciò che fai è giusto, ma non conveniente, non hai bisogno di nessuna opinione e tutta questa discussione è perfettamente inutile.

Ti si dovrebbe convincere del fatto che ingannare una persona che si fida di te è sbagliato?

Se per te non lo è, non c'è niente di quello che potrai leggere che ti farà cambiare idea.

Per un ladro rapinare le banche è giusto. Magari non è conveniente, ma finchè non viene beccato va bene così. Lui non fa male a nessuno. Con l'età che avanza, però, si comincia a perdere colpi, le probabilità di essere beccati aumentano... cosa gli converrà fare? Smettere e andare in pensione o continuare e sperare di non essere mai beccato? Io gli risponderei che può fare come crede: nulla di ciò che farà potrà aggiungere o togliere qualcosa alla sua scarsa consapevolezza di sè e di ciò che sta facendo. Perchè vede le cose dal suo punto di vista, misurandole con la sua scala di valori e non è disposto a metterla in discussione.

Punto.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'opinione opposta l'hai vista, ma non l'hai minimamente considerata. Se parti dal presupposto che ciò che fai è giusto, ma non conveniente, non hai bisogno di nessuna opinione e tutta questa discussione è perfettamente inutile.
> 
> Ti si dovrebbe convincere del fatto che ingannare una persona che si fida di te è sbagliato?
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai scritto di tuo pugno di star facendo un favore e del bene a tua moglie. Oh, ma di che cazzo parli?


ora lo cerco, ma, se non mi sono espresso male, ho solo detto che non sappiamo cosa sia più positivo, se non averglielo detto o aver portato avanti la nostra vita, perché non sappiamo cosa sarebbe successo se l'avessi lasciata. Non ho detto che le faccio un favore


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'opinione opposta l'hai vista, ma non l'hai minimamente considerata. Se parti dal presupposto che ciò che fai è giusto, ma non conveniente, non hai bisogno di nessuna opinione e tutta questa discussione è perfettamente inutile.
> 
> Ti si dovrebbe convincere del fatto che ingannare una persona che si fida di te è sbagliato?
> 
> ...


un ladro viola la legge, io no


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> poi te lo trovo, il punto ho cercato di spiegarlo nel messaggio successivo.* Comunque, tento ancora di dirlo: io non penso che essere infedeli mentendo sia sicuramente la via giusta da percorrere, sento anche io l'ingiustiza. Ma quando analizzi non trovo delle ragioni cogenti per pensarla cosi'*


Sta frase è fantastica. Cioè, è geniale davvero. Porca puttana. _Io sento l'ingiustizia, ma più ci penso più non trovo motivo per sentirla._ Minchia, che figata. Letale.


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

ancora a discute co' sto coglione de fake state?

che manica de sciroccati persi...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'opinione opposta l'hai vista, ma non l'hai minimamente considerata. Se parti dal presupposto che ciò che fai è giusto, ma non conveniente, non hai bisogno di nessuna opinione e tutta questa discussione è perfettamente inutile.
> 
> Ti si dovrebbe convincere del fatto che ingannare una persona che si fida di te è sbagliato?
> 
> ...


e aggiungo che l'opinione di chi parla senza offendere o senza supportare chi offende l'ho considerata e la sto ancora considerando.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> un ladro viola la legge, io no


Ahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahah!


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ancora a discute co' sto coglione de fake state?
> 
> che manica de sciroccati persi...
> 
> ahahahahah



ciao Stè


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ancora a discute co' sto coglione de *fake* state?
> 
> che manica de sciroccati persi...
> 
> ahahahahah


:mrgreen: Ciao Stè


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dello stesso peso non direi. Altrimenti la conoscenza non servirebbe a nulla.



Dello stesso peso *qualitativo*. Diverso peso *quantitativo*.

Ora devo scappare, il lavoro si ammucchia e le scadenze non si spostano. Buon pomeriggio a tutti


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Ciao Stè



che fai copi :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Stè


ah ma oggi io e te siamo 'na stampa 'na figura, proprio!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta frase è fantastica. Cioè, è geniale davvero. Porca puttana. _Io sento l'ingiustizia, ma più ci penso più non trovo motivo per sentirla._ Minchia, che figata. Letale.


Secondo te i sensi di colpa ingiusti non ci sono? Ci sono casi in cui sentiamo l'ingiustizia, ma questo sentimento è errato, è solo dovuto alla società che preme


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma oggi io e te siamo 'na stampa 'na figura, proprio!



basta che non ce la posso fare! :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahah!


ridi ridi


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ora lo cerco, ma, se non mi sono espresso male, ho solo detto che *non sappiamo* cosa sia più positivo, se non averglielo detto o aver portato avanti la nostra vita, perché *non sappiamo* cosa sarebbe successo se l'avessi lasciata. Non ho detto che le faccio un favore



ma qui sbagli proprio, secondo me
parli di tua moglie come se fosse una sorta di esperimento, ma ti pare?
noi non siamo mica tua moglie (e non scrivo noi sottintendendo una banda, bensì noi = resto del mondo)
a noi che ce ne importa? ma anche a te, sembra importi un po' poco


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Secondo te i sensi di colpa ingiusti non ci sono? Ci sono casi in cui sentiamo l'ingiustizia, ma questo sentimento è errato, è solo dovuto alla *società che preme*


eh stai intasando la corsia e si è fatta la coda...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Secondo te i sensi di colpa ingiusti non ci sono? Ci sono casi in cui sentiamo l'ingiustizia, ma questo sentimento è errato, *è solo dovuto alla società che preme*


Certo si. La società stronza. Come no. Hai ragione.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma qui sbagli proprio, secondo me
> parli di tua moglie come se fosse una sorta di esperimento, ma ti pare?
> noi non siamo mica tua moglie (e non scrivo noi sottintendendo una banda, bensì noi = resto del mondo)
> a noi che ce ne importa? ma anche a te, sembra importi un po' poco


secondo me non mi importa poco


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> un ladro viola la legge, io no


Violi una promessa di fedeltà


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo si. La società stronza. Come no. Hai ragione.


eh si, infatti la società contro i gay non esiste, vero?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Violi una promessa di fedeltà


ci ha già provato joey con questa ed ha fallito miserrimamente


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Stè


ciao anche a te e sbri....

(risparmio spazio sul server)...

ahahahah

pero' il tempo che perdete appresso a 'sto coglione e' da guinness...


----------



## Fabry (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Secondo te i sensi di colpa ingiusti non ci sono? Ci sono casi in cui sentiamo l'ingiustizia, ma questo sentimento è errato, è solo dovuto alla società che preme




.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh stai intasando la corsia e si è fatta la coda...


siete voi che intasate il mio 3D con i vostri inutili commenti. Io a chi vuole discutere, rispondo sempre


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl:





massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, infatti la società contro i gay non esiste, vero?


Senti ma dopo:
- è tutto relativo
- è colpa della società
vuoi entrare a far parte dei discriminati?
Ho un'idea: professati aborigeno e chiedi il patrocinio dell'UNESCO.


----------



## Sole (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Violi una promessa di fedeltà


Che non è meno importante.

E comunque il mio era un modo per dirti che tu sei rimasto su un piano di discussione che non prevede considerazioni morali su ciò che è giusto o sbagliato, ma solo su ciò che è più o meno conveniente e vantaggioso per te e tua moglie.

Forse è per questa ragione che ti si trova irritante.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl:Senti ma dopo:
> - è tutto relativo
> - è colpa della società
> vuoi entrare a far parte dei discriminati?
> Ho un'idea: professati aborigeno e chiedi il patrocinio dell'UNESCO.


ci penserò


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che non è meno importante.
> 
> E comunque il mio era un modo per dirti che tu sei rimasto su un piano di discussione che non prevede considerazioni morali su ciò che è giusto o sbagliato, ma solo su ciò che è più o meno conveniente e vantaggioso per te e tua moglie.
> 
> Forse è per questa ragione che ti si trova irritante.


io rifuggo infatti la morale, fonte di mille mali


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci penserò


e' na' parola...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*

:rotfl:Sei patetica,io non sapevo neanche chi fosse massinfedele quando si è messo a minacciarmi...:rotfl:sei proprio di coccio,anzi sei proprio in malafede!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci ha già provato joey con questa ed ha fallito miserrimamente


Avrà fallito, ma è la verità. Hai promesso fedeltà e non stai mantenendo la promessa. Legge o non legge, non conta.
E sono una tradrice anch'io. 
Ma fino a che non metti al corrente tua moglie del fatto che la tradisci, resti nel torto.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Che non è meno importante.
> 
> *E comunque il mio era un modo per dirti che tu sei rimasto su un piano di discussione che non prevede considerazioni morali su ciò che è giusto o sbagliato, ma solo su ciò che è più o meno conveniente e vantaggioso per te e tua moglie.
> 
> Forse è per questa ragione che ti si trova irritante.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

A questo punto credo che massinfedele si stia prendendo gioco di chi educatamente, ancora gli risponde!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrà fallito, ma è la verità. Hai promesso fedeltà e non stai mantenendo la promessa. Legge o non legge, non conta.
> E sono una tradrice anch'io.
> Ma fino a che non metti al corrente tua moglie del fatto che la tradisci, resti nel torto.


il mio punto era il seguente. Ci sono situazioni non è opportuno rispettare l'impegno. Ad esempio, chi si sposa e poi divorzia. O chi, ancora peggio, si impegna a sterminare delle persone come le SS naziste. Sono solo esempi per dimostrare che la parte costitutiva dell'impegno è ciò che ci impegniamo a fare, non l'impegno in sé.

Ed allora, questo ci riporta al valore della fedeltà, come valore in sé. Al valore della sincerità, come valore in sé. E' su questo che bisogna interrogarsi, non sul valore dell'impegno, secondo me


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il mio punto era il seguente. Ci sono situazioni non è opportuno rispettare l'impegno. Ad esempio, chi si sposa e poi divorzia. O chi, ancora peggio, si impegna a sterminare delle persone come le SS naziste. Sono solo esempi per dimostrare che la parte costitutiva dell'impegno è ciò che ci impegniamo a fare, non l'impegno in sé.
> 
> Ed allora, questo ci riporta al valore della fedeltà, come valore in sé. Al valore della sincerità, come valore in sé. E' su questo che bisogna interrogarsi, non sul valore dell'impegno, secondo me


ancora co' ste' stronzate troll del cazzo?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il mio punto era il seguente. Ci sono situazioni non è opportuno rispettare l'impegno. Ad esempio, chi si sposa e poi divorzia. O chi, ancora peggio, si impegna a sterminare delle persone come le SS naziste. Sono solo esempi per dimostrare che la parte costitutiva dell'impegno è ciò che ci impegniamo a fare, non l'impegno in sé.
> 
> Ed allora, questo ci riporta al valore della fedeltà, come valore in sé. Al valore della sincerità, come valore in sé. E' su questo che bisogna interrogarsi, non sul valore dell'impegno, secondo me


per chiarezza, io non dico che sia opportuno non rispettare l'impegno. Dico solo che il valore dell'impegno in sé non lo vedo, se non assciato ad un valore intrinseco della fedeltà e della sincerità. Valore non in senso morale, ma in senso concreto di ricerca della felicità


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per chiarezza, io non dico che sia opportuno non rispettare l'impegno. Dico solo che il valore dell'impegno in sé non lo vedo, se non assciato ad un valore intrinseco della fedeltà e della sincerità. Valore non in senso morale, ma in senso concreto di ricerca della felicità


vabbe'....

addio...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma se non riconosci il valore della fedeltà e delle sincerità cosa cazzo ti sposi a fare?Per smontare questo silos di cazzate basta farsi questa domanda!Stermy ci provi tu?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe'....
> 
> addio...
> 
> ahahahahah


ci conto


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per chiarezza, io non dico che sia opportuno non rispettare l'impegno. Dico solo che il valore dell'impegno in sé non lo vedo, se non assciato ad un valore intrinseco della fedeltà e della sincerità. Valore non in senso morale, ma in senso concreto di ricerca della felicità



Tutto quello che è un valore una fedeltà oppure altro, va rispettato, e va rispettato in una società fatta di persone, non da di chi si arroga il diritto di scegliere le modalità a propria convenienza, morale amorale, sincero insincero etc, dividi ciò con le persone, non farle tue ergendoti a paladino per una falsa felicità. Magari non tua, ma di chi ha gli stessi tuoi diritti o doveri.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto quello che è un valore una fedeltà oppure altro, va rispettato, e va rispettato in una società fatta di persone, non da di chi si arroga il diritto di scegliere le modalità a propria convenienza, morale amorale, sincero insincero etc, dividi ciò con le persone, non farle tue ergendoti a paladino per una falsa felicità. Magari non tua, ma di chi ha gli stessi tuoi diritti o doveri.


che la fedeltà sia un valore è tutto da dimostrare, per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che la fedeltà sia un valore è tutto da dimostrare, per quanto mi riguarda


Va bene. Non è un valore. Non ci credi, perfetto. La sincerità neanche, no? Quindi, in media, la tua parola vale meno di uno sputo in terra, giusto?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Se la fedeltà non è un valore, perchè ti sei sposato?perchè non hai esplicitato questi concetti alla tua futura moglie?perchè non hai messo quella povera donna nella possibilità di  non scegliere una facciata di bugie?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene. Non è un valore. Non ci credi, perfetto. La sincerità neanche, no? Quindi, in media, la tua parola vale meno di uno sputo in terra, giusto?


dipende dalle situazioni, ma posso mentire se lo ritengo opportuno


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se la fedeltà non è un valore, perchè ti sei sposato?perchè non hai esplicitato questi concetti alla tua futura moglie?perchè non hai messo quella povera donna nella possibilità di non scegliere una facciata di bugie?


mi sono sposato per fare una festa, ma non me ne frega nulla del matrimonio e delle sue regole. Quanto all'altra domanda, ti rimando a quanto detto, che sarebbe comprensibile se non ci fossero mille inutili commenti


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dipende dalle situazioni, ma posso mentire se lo ritengo opportuno


La tua parola vale meno di zero. Bene. Sei una bella persona.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *mi sono sposato per fare una festa*, ma non me ne frega nulla del matrimonio e delle sue regole. Quanto all'altra domanda, ti rimando a quanto detto, che sarebbe comprensibile se non ci fossero mille inutili commenti


CREMATEMI.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> CREMATEMI.


ma anche tu te le cerchi...:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A questo punto credo che massinfedele si stia prendendo gioco di chi educatamente, ancora gli risponde!


A QUESTO PUNTO??????
Oscuro ti prego......sono da 200 pagine che si era capito
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che la fedeltà sia un valore è tutto da dimostrare, per quanto mi riguarda


Ah coglioneeeee (2) . .... a tua moglie lo devi dire non al forum....ti si chiude il buco del culo solo a pensarci , eh? 
Angelo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Massinfedele, ma tu saresti quel trombeurdesfemmes che giunse su questi lidi qualche tempo fa?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massinfedele, ma tu saresti quel trombeurdesfemmes che giunse su questi lidi qualche tempo fa?


yes sir


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La tua parola vale meno di zero. Bene. Sei una bella persona.


si, lo sono


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Si era lui,chiamasi sperimentazione......io invece parlerei di presa per il culo....poi io sbaglio con certi individui!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> CREMATEMI.


scusa, dimenticavo che il matrimonio è sacro


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si era lui,chiamasi sperimentazione......io invece parlerei di presa per il culo....poi io sbaglio con certi individui!!


si, ho preso te per il culo, e lo rifarei


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> siete voi che intasate il mio 3D con i vostri inutili commenti. Io a chi vuole discutere, rispondo sempre


francamente direi che la questione si è abbondantemente sviluppata ; a questo punto non si fa  che ripetere le stesse  cose .noioso  a prescindere dal corollario d'insulti.
se i commenti sono inutili perché è inutile tenere in piedi una discussione palesemente esaurita


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Mi sono sposato per fare una festa......e quello vuoto secondo Annablume sarei io!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> francamente direi che la questione si è abbondantemente sviluppata ; a questo punto non si fa che ripetere le stesse cose .noioso a prescindere dal corollario d'insulti.
> se i commenti sono inutili perché è inutile tenere in piedi una discussione palesemente esaurita


e infatti non sono io a tenervi qui, siete liberissimi di andare


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si, ho preso te per il culo, e lo rifarei


E perchè ti sei fatto sto clone, per curiosità?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono sposato per fare una festa......e quello vuoto secondo Annablume sarei io!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscù, sabato sera usciamo? Che famo, se sposamo? Daje.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oscù, sabato sera usciamo? Che famo, se sposamo? Daje.



posso organizzare la festa? :festa:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

Attendo il numero di cellulare della moglie di massinfedele....previo invio di foto in costume adamitico, relative passioni ed interessi al fine ultimo di cornificarti per bene.

Ghè pensi mi...

Se davvero tu volessi che tua moglie ti tradisse, al fine di "aprire" la coppia, potresti "aiutare" qualcuno a farti mettere le corna invece di stare qua ore ed ore a rigirare la frittata.
Nemmeno io,pur essendo aperto alla coppia aperta ( scusate il gioco di parole ), riesco a darti ragione..... i modi, le tempistiche e le tue giustificazioni non reggono. Soprattuto le tue risposte ironiche che di ironia non ne rilasciano nemmeno strizzandole a dovere.
Trovale un uomo che te la porti via sessualmente parlando. Ma sii pronto ad una richiesta di divorzio... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

No,hai preso per il culo tutto il forum,ecco poi oscuro sbaglia.....!!E secondo me qualcuno ti ha retto il gioco...!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E perchè ti sei fatto sto clone, per curiosità?


ti spiego. quando sono entrato qui, volevo confrontarmi tranquillamente (lo puoi vedere dal mio primo 3d). Invece, date le ragioni note, sono partiti gli insulti a manetta. Cosi' ho deciso di sperimentare le dinamiche di questo forum. Volevo capire se fosse possibile discutere senza offese, se fosse possibile isolare quei 2 o 3 che passano il tempo ad insultare, supportati da altri 4 o 5. Trombeur, il buon trombeur, serviva a questo scopo, creai ad esempio come trombeur "l'insultario" per tentare, scherzando, di far vedere come questo forum fosse ridotto in sostanza ad un ammasso di insulti.

Non riuscii nel mio intento, temo. 

Ho continuato a leggere, cercando coloro che hanno sale in zucca (e ve ne sono). Poi sono tornato ad intervenire perché avevo letto qualcosa che mi aveva colpito. Come al solito, sono partiti gli insulti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,hai preso per il culo tutto il forum,ecco poi oscuro sbaglia.....!!E secondo me qualcuno ti ha retto il gioco...!!


Oddio: vuoi dire che dietro tutto questo... ci sono addirittura 2 cervelli?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Attendo il numero di cellulare della moglie di massinfedele....previo invio di foto in costume adamitico, relative passioni ed interessi al fine ultimo di cornificarti per bene.
> 
> Ghè pensi mi...
> 
> ...


certo, hai ragione


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Ma si dai.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Assolutamente si!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> certo, hai ragione


Ou, dai: perchè ti sei fatto sto clone?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oscù, sabato sera usciamo? Che famo, se sposamo? Daje.


ritiro quel che avevo ritirato


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti spiego. quando sono entrato qui, volevo confrontarmi tranquillamente (lo puoi vedere dal mio primo 3d). Invece, date le ragioni note, sono partiti gli insulti a manetta. Cosi' ho deciso di sperimentare le dinamiche di questo forum. Volevo capire se fosse possibile discutere senza offese, se fosse possibile isolare quei 2 o 3 che passano il tempo ad insultare, supportati da altri 4 o 5. Trombeur, il buon trombeur, serviva a questo scopo, creai ad esempio come trombeur "l'insultario" per tentare, scherzando, di far vedere come questo forum fosse ridotto in sostanza ad un ammasso di insulti.
> 
> Non riuscii nel mio intento, temo.
> 
> Ho continuato a leggere, *cercando coloro che hanno sale in zucca *(e ve ne sono). Poi sono tornato ad intervenire perché avevo letto qualcosa che mi aveva colpito. Come al solito, sono partiti gli insulti.


Per riconoscerli dovresti averlo anche tu. Era l'assunto ad essere sbagliato. Ecco perchè la dimostrazione è fallita.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, dai: perchè ti sei fatto sto clone?


ti ho risposto


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ecco, però non dimenticare di raccontare che senza che io ti avessi mai insultato, per difendere la divina, volevi amazzarmi di botte,perchè nella dinamica del nostro litigio ha la sua importanza...!!Così diventa chiaro ancora di più!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per riconoscerli dovresti averlo anche tu. Era l'assunto ad essere sbagliato. Ecco perchè la dimostrazione è fallita.


si si, hai ragione


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Io ti auguro di tornare una sera a casa e di trovare tua molgie alle prese con un mandingo senza scrupoli....poi ci divertiamo!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, hai ragione


beh insomma... la figura che hai fatto è pessima.Da ragazzino proprio. Ma anche questo è relativo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco, però non dimenticare di raccontare che senza che io ti avessi mai insultato, per difendere la divina, volevi amazzarmi di botte,perchè nella dinamica del nostro litigio ha la sua importanza...!!Così diventa chiaro ancora di più!!


davvero, ora posto una bella analisi che può aiutare la tua memoria di tordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> certo, hai ragione


Esattamente la risposta che mi aspettavo... quando non sai cosa rispondere cerchi l'ironia. L'avessi trovata una volta! :rotfl:

e se invece non fosse stata ironia ma solo conferme rispetto al mio post allora dovresti imparare a postare.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh insomma... la figura che hai fatto è pessima.Da ragazzino proprio. Ma anche questo è relativo.


invece voi fate un figurone a comportarvi come vi comportate. Davvero


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

avevo torto, non avevo ancora letto che c'è chi si sposa per fare una festa.
e si può discutere su basi del genere?
fate voi


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

La mia memoria funziona benissimo....ma scommetto che la storia del clone non è farina del tuo sacco,e qualcuno sapeva.... le mie son illazioni vero?io vi prenderei amabilmente a calci in culo a tutti e tre....ma poi passerei per rissoso,per uno che inventa storie,ma adesso chi sono i pinocchietti?????


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

*Il 3D di tebe*

Vi lascio in eredita', per amore della ricerca, un'analisi di quanto accaduto nel 3d di tebe. 
Saltiamo le prime 37 pagine, che non sono rilevanti per il caso che ci occupa.
A pagina 38, dopo da varie pagine che Stermy offende un po’ tutti e dopo un paio di pagine che il sottoscritto gli risponde, Oscuro fa il suo primo commento:
_A rigà a catena, lassate perde,stermy ve sconquassa quer culo avvizzito...attenti ve siete scelti er cane peggiore! _
A pagina 39, in risposta a Fata che ironizzando si diceva preoccupatissimo dato il commento di Oscuro, questi posta il secondo:
_A fata io vi ho avvisato questo ve trancia er culo e ve strappa i peli delle chiappe a morsi..fate vobbis!! _
A pagina 40, in risposta a chi diceva che i commenti di Stermy erano sgradevoli, Oscuro commenta come segue:
_Il linguaggio di stermy può essere sgadevole almeno quanto certi ragionamenti che profumano di presa per il culo...e finchè ci crede che li fà...ma non bisogna mica pretendere che ci crediamo tutti poi....! _
Dunque Oscuro afferma che Tebe prende per il culo e che i suoi ragionamenti sono sgradevoli almeno quanto il linguaggio di Stermy. Si noti che siamo ancora lontani dal commento sui malati terminali.
Tebe e’ presente ed e commenta attivamente altri messaggi, ma nulla dice su questo commento di Oscuro e vari altri di Stermy. Al contrario, risponde a chi parla di cose serie, mentre Stermy continua nella sua opera di provocazione.
A pagina 42, meno offese, vari messaggi ragionati di Tebe. Oscuro interviene:
_Permetti?Io adoro la leggerezza,adoro chi sa di essere leggero e si diverte da single inculandosi sto mondo e quell'altro....!Ma esser leggeri alle spalle di qualcuno e non dicendo di esser leggeri è un discorso troppo diverso!Adesso contestiamo pure il linguaggio di stermy,ma non prendeteci per il culo perchè effettivamente...a dirla tutta c'è molto poco da invidiare_
Fanno 4 culi in 4 messaggi, ma tralasciamo. Si continua a portare avanti, Stermy in prima linea e Oscuro segue, la tesi che Teba voglia fare l’esempio. Tebe in circa 100 messaggi cerca di spiegare, in maniera diretta o indiretta, che e’ solo una testimonianza. Ma no, loro hanno deciso di no. Continuano le offese di Stermy e le risposte, progressivamente piu’ aggressive di Fata.
Pagina 43, Oscuro esterna il suo pensiero: 
_Tranquilla non volevo polemizzare....ma sinceramente con tutta la simpatia che ho per tebe..trovo il tutto poco condivisibile,e per nulla invidiabile!Me ne sto da solo cazzo....! _
A pagina 43, Spider, non io o qualche non registrato, individua su quello che sta accadendo e lo dice chiaro:
_...quello che sfugge,* è tutta questa acredine, verso di te.*
tutta questa voglia di screditarti, sinceramente non capisco.
si può non essere in sintonia con quello che dici, ma è difficile pensare che menti.
[...]_
A questo messaggio di Spider, che ha messo a nudo il fatto chiaro e netto che c’e’ acredine nei riguardi di Tebe, Tebe risponde a pagina 44, per la prima volta un po’ disturbata, ovviamente in maniera garbata come e’ il suo stile:
_Concordo, ed esce sempre quando scrivo post come questo.
Perchè finchè tebe fa la kreti va tutto bene ma quando tebe dimostra che non è superficiale, perchè lo dimostro, allora le gentI vanno crisi.
Ed è più facile dire che sono zoccola, insicura, superficiale...e non ricordo,

va bene così spider.
Perchè io so chi sono.
Lo sanno le persone a me vicino.
E quelli che accolgono il mio aiuto.
Non solo sul forum.
Ma nella vita qui fuori.

_
_Chissà cosa penserebbero le gentI se scrivessi qui alcune cose che faccio_
Che ci dice Tebe di bello? Per prima cosa apostrofa con un terribile “genti” coloro i quali le vomitano addosso insulti. Dice poi che questa acredine sorge quando scrive qualcosa che li mette in crisi e che dimostra che non e’ solo una zoccola, come la accusano di essere. Aggiunge, che lei nella vita reale fa del bene. Sta gia’ pensando al volontariato che uscira’ dopo. E ci pensa un po’ per difesa, perche’ si sente attaccata ingiustamente.
A pagina 44, in risposta a questo messagio di Tebe, un NR commenta cosi’:
_La gente sono strani.....lascia perdere, una battaglia persa in partenza._
Sara’ la risposta a questo messaggio a generare il messaggio sui malati terminali. Un messaggio che vuol dire che non c’e’ modo di fermare l’acredine ingiustificata delle ‘genti’, cioe’coloro i quali da venti pagine le dimostrano acredine senza ragione e per farlo sostengono, senza ragione, che lei si erge ad esempio. Cosa smentita da lei varie volte e da altri commenti.
Prima di passare alla risposta incriminata di Tebe, vediamo l’intervento di Oscuro. In risposta ad un messaggio di Spider in cui diceva _“..invece io da tradito, ti posso dire che sinceramente Tebe *mi ha infuso tanto coraggio*. lei non afferma di applicare la sua "regola", esprime solo una sua testimonianza.”, _Oscuro risponde cosi’:
_Non sono esempi del genere a dare coraggio...questi esempi danno coraggio a chi si vuole aggrappare a stronzate per vivere meglio...!Anche certe droghe danno coraggio...dai non esageriamo con le cazzate adesso!Tebe la tua storia è la tua storia non giudico ma non condivido ergerla a modello positivo mi sembra di cattivo gusto...! _
Proprio non c’e’ modo di far capire ad Oscuro che Tebe non si erge a modello positivo per il suo tradimento. E per Oscuro, Tebe non puo’ dare coraggio, perche’ ovviamente tenta di farlo con il suo esempio sbagliato. Ma invece, ovviamente non era quello che voleva dire Spider, ma mistificare serve sempre all’acredine per attaccare chi e’ invece nel giusto. 
Ma vedamo la risposta incriminata, che nasce come replica messagio di NR che ci di diceva che le genti sono strani ed e’ una battaglia persa, per quanto attiene ovviamente non al fatto che non vogliono tradire o seguire l’esempio di Tebe, ma al fatto che la attaccano senza ragione alcuna:
_hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)

Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
Con educazione e senza imporre._
Il senso e’ chiarissimo per chi ha una testa: Tebe ci dice che comunque non e’ inutile cercare di far capire alle ‘genti’ cosa si e’ e cosa si pensa, anche se sembra inutile. L’esempio (indicato come tale tra paretesi) nasce dall’esigenza di urlare a costoro che lei e’ una brava persona e non merita tutto questo. E’ un esempio che non ha nessun rapporto col tradimento, ma col tentare di far capire a chi non vuol capire che una persona  non è necessariamente cattiva se tradisce. E’ questa la battaglia cui si riferisce. 
Tebe ci sta rimanendo male e’ ovvio e chi gli chiede, in un messaggio precedente alla bestemmia tebana, _“a chi devi dimostrare di non essere superficiale? Sicura di non avere nulla di represso ?”,_ lei risponde _“a nessuno, ma dopo un pò nonostante le evidenze anche io mi rompo il cazzo no?. _ Conferma del fatto che si e’ scocciata di essere aggredita e che nessuna evidenza basta a fermare le ‘genti’.
Vediamo le reazioni, nell’ordine, al messaggio di Tebe:
Oscuro, a pagina 45: _ti pregherei di non fare certi paragoni imbarazzanti per non scrivere altro! _
Simy, a pagina 46: _questo però non mi pare proprio azzeccato come esempio sai?_
Oscuro, a pagina 46: _Diciamo che è proprio di cattivissimo gusto per non dire altro...! _
A questo punto Tebe risponde a Oscuro, direttamente. Al momento due persone hanno sollevato questioni sul messaggio di Tebe, Oscuro e Simy (sic.)
Tebe risponde cosi’
_parlo di quello che conosco e ho vissuto.
Ho fatto il volontario ospedaliero anni, parlando con persone incazzate con il mondo che niente volevano sentire.


Tu lo hai mai fatto il volontario ospedaliero per dirmi che non posso fare esempi e sono paragoni imbarazzanti? _
Conferma che l’esempio di Tebe riguardava chi non vuol sentire, le ‘genti’. Il volontariato e’ la continuazione del discorso di prima, il tentativo di far vedere alcune cose buone che fa ”perche’ mi attaccate”. La risposta e’ piccata, ma non offensiva. Le offese le abbiamo viste solo sopra (“paragoni imbarazzanti per non dire altro”).
E qui si scatena il finimondo. 
La prima reazione nel merito e’ di...Oscuro, che reagisce come segue:
_Tebe quando fai così sei vermante infantile!!fare volontariato non ti rende una persona più o meno credibile...e ti ripeto l'esempio che hai fatto è di cattivissimo gusto...il peso specifico delle situazioni non è paragonabile!Credimi se questo post l'avesse scritto un altro l'avrei serenamente mandato affare in culo!poi critichiamo stermy,trovo molto più volgare la tua seperficialità....!! _
Allora, ricapitolando Tebe e’ infantile, volgare, di cattivo gusto e superficiale.  L’esempio e’ di cattivissimo gusto per il diverso peso specifico delle situazioni e tenta di farsi bella col volontariato. Un vero signore e molto corretto nelle sue valutazioni. Siamo a pagina 46 e nessun altro oltre Oscuro e Simy (sic) ha criticato Tebe per l’esempio.
Il primo di altri negativo e’ di Rosa3:
_questo paragone proprio mi lascia interdetta, e un po'..passatemelo...schifata
nona ggiungo altro ma ho bazzicato nell'ambeinte e paragonarlo a zomapre in un letto mi pare follia
ho sentito abbastanza va
ciao _
E’ evidente che rosa non ha capito, pensa che ci sia un paragone tra difendere lo stile di vita di Tebe e tentare di convincere i malati a resistere. Non era cosi’. 
Simy (sic) subito segue:
_Tebe...perdonami...ma anche io l'ho trovato di cattivo gusto_
E rosa3 rincara la dose:
_presente
per anni
oncologia
e ho aprenti ocncologi
anche infantili

e no, non ci azzecca una fava
scusa e tebe _
Stermy e’ riapparso e offende come al solito.
A questo punto, forte del supporto di rosa3, che non ha capito, Oscuro si sente piu’ forte, aggredisce:
_Scusate ma sono INDIGNATO!Per cui vi lascio a queste STRONZATE...!Poi si critica IL LINGUAGGIO DI OSCURO E STERMy..lasciamo stare!!!Passo e chiudo,certa gente evitasse di fare volontariato perchè non gli serve ad un cazzo! _
E indignato, definisce stronzate le cose che dice Tebe e finalmente ci dice che vuole. Si critica tanto lui e Stermy, guarda un po’ appaiati, mentre si lasciano passare queste cose gravissime. Decide di andare e lancia un’altra frecciata contro il volontariato che non le serve.
Massi e un NR tentano di difendere Tebe, senza offendere:
_purtroppo, cara tebe, è difficile per alcuni cogliere il concetto di "testimonianza". Ci deve essere sempre il giudizio di valore. davvero incredibile_
Dice Massi e NR:
_Ma è solo una testimonianza. 
E' solo un tentativo di voler fornire un punto di vista ulteriore.
E' solo l'aggiunta di uno strumento, o una voce, in più al coro.
E solo un gigantesco IMHO.

E' nella struttura/coscienza/moralità di chi legge decidere se prenderne spunti di riflessione o meno.

Ma se uno non parla delle cose sue o di quello che gli succede intorno, di che dovrebbe parlare ? _
Pagina 47 si e’ conclusa. Oscuro, Stermy e Simy attaccano Tebe. Rosa3 si unisce, ma non ha capito.
Inizia pag 48 con un tentativo di Oscuro di fare proseliti, nel caso di specie me..., in un messaggio dal titolo “Massi” mi dice:
_Ascolta...si è superato il limite...va bene tutto..ma non mischiamo certe stronzate con cose molto più serie!! _
Io reagisco con un serafico _“finalmente una bella notizia”_  a commento della frase precedente, a pagina 46, di Oscuro che annunciava la sua dipartita. Al suo messaggio di pagina 48 rispondo _“ma non dovevi andare?”. _
Oscuro reagisce con un moderato:
_Senti fenomeno che problema hai?ma chi sei?che cazzo vuoi? _
Stermy continua ad offendere senza sosta.
Simy interviene a supporto di Oscuro con un “_vai prima tu”_ riferito a me, in risposta al mio invito ad Oscuro a fare quel che dice, cioe’ andare via.
Oscuro riprova a proselitare con un nuovo messaggio titolato a me
_Dovrebbe indignarti un imbecille come tebe che sbandiera di fare volontariato e si permette delle similitudini assurde..questo non vi indigna? _
Offende nuovamente Tebe (imbecille) accusandola di sbandierare il volontariato e di fare similitudi assurde. E chiama a raccolta: questo non VI indigna?
Siamo a pagina 49. Io rispondo a Simy
_no no, era lui che aveva deto che se ne andava. se vuoi seguilo _
Oscuro reagisce alle inusitate offese che ho rivolto a Simy in maniera pacata come al solito:
_Non devo prima mandarti affanculo e scriverti il coglione che sei!Ma come cazzo ti permetti pezzo di merda? _
Al momento mi ha dato del fenomento, del coglione, del pezzo di merda chiedendomi che cazzo voglio per avergli detto che poteva andare dato che era cosi’ indignato da volersene andare.
La mia reazione e’:
_voilà, bravo ora ti senti meglio a dire le parolacce? se si, fai pure _
Nessuna offesa.
Pagina 48 si conclude con un nuovo supporto di Simy all’Oscuro. Nessuna parola sulle sue continue offese, ma un tranquillo:
_ovvio che lo seguirei! 
ma noi preferiamo restare qui... _
Come lo leggereste voi? Uno ti dice pezzo di merda e l’altro dice “noi restiamo qui”. Per me e’ un modo indiretto per supportare le offese.
Altri continuano a tentare di spiegare quel che ha detto Tebe.
Oscuro continua:
_Sei molto più volgare tu con la tua sciatteria mentale che le mie parolacce..e se non ti stanno bene sti gran cazzi!!! _
Io non l’ho ancora offeso una volta. Lui ha aggiunto volgare e sciatteria mentale.
Siamo a pagina 49. Fino ad adesso nessuna offesa a Simy o Oscuro. In risposta al suo “noi rimaniamo”, dico a Simy:
_e noi anche _
Il mio noi e’ ironico, vuole ridicolizzare il fatto che ci si fa forza assieme.
Rispondo a Oscuro con una prima, quasi accennata, offesa:
_almeno io qualcosa di mentale l'ho, al contrario di te _
Rispondo anche alle offese di Stermy un paio di volte.
Oscuro, in un messaggio per Stermy, ci dice:
_No guarda a tutto c'è un limite...tirare in mezzo i malati terminali proprio no!Questo è essere stupidi!! _
Offende Tebe di nuovo, ora e’stupida.
Sole interviene chiedendomi se non volevo smettere di essere infedele e se non avevo idee un po’ confuse (io avevo scritto che se volevano un bell’esempio di infedele, potevano seguire me, per dire, prendetevela con me e non con Tebe), io le rispondo che ci ho ripensato, Simy interviene per confermare che ho le idee un po’ confuse.
Oscuro mi risponde:
_Cosa avresti emerito coglione?ho letto solo cazzate e insulti poi il nulla..Povero cornutazzo!!! _
Pagina 50 si conclude. Sino ad ora solo Oscuro, Stermy e Simy (sic) attaccano Tebe sull’esempio. Anche rosa3, ma non ha capito.
Siamo a pagina 51, Sole quota Oscuro che mi ha detto _Sei molto più volgare tu con la tua sciatteria mentale che le mie parolacce _ mettendo la frase in grassetto e aggiunge: _Un concetto che non mi stancherò mai di ribadire. Solo che non ho il dono della sintesi che hai tu. _
‘Volgare’ e’ un’offesa.
Oscuro, contento del supporto interviene sunito con un messaggio titolato Sole:
_Sole scusatemi ma non posso leggere di malati terminali paragonati a porcate varie e se tebe è stupida e ancor più stupido chi non prende certe distanze !!! _
Sole interviene ancora
_L'avevo detto che l'aria frizzantina che si respirava nel tuo thread ti avrebbe convinto a continuare per la tua strada.

Che l'uccello sia con te almeno. Speriamo non ti abbandoni. Se dovesse capitare ti rimarrebbe ben poco mi sa._
Dire ad uno che senza l’uccello non ha molto altro e’ un’offesa.
Io le rispondo che un po’ di uccello farebbe bene anche a lei. Simy interviene a difesa con un “come ti permetti” ed io le dico di farsi i cazzi suoi.
Dunque ho risposto a Sole e Simy e a partire da pagina 53 comincio a rispondere a tono a Oscuro. Si uniranno altri a difesa di Sole e Simy. Io reagiro’ con un “amichette frigide” all’indirzzo delle muse di Oscuro.
Sono a pagina 57 e, dopo 12 pagine di insulti, a criticare e offendere l’esempio di Tebe sono stati ancora solo Oscuro, Stermy e Simy (sic). Rosa3 anche, ma non ha capito.
Pagina 58 e 59 sono offese varie. 
New entry contro Tebe, Dammi un Nome, che quota Oscuro e dice:
_si.hai ragione. è stato assolutamente fuori luogo e infantile...l ho difesa ma a questo punto sono non poco imbarazzata. _
A pagina 60 faccio la seguente affermazione
_io mi debbo scusare con tebe, perché sono parzialmente responsabile. Ho reagito, in maniera volontariamente volgare, alle solite offese e hanno fatto quadrato con chi offende tutto il tempo. Io sono basito da questo comportamento _
Mi pare che il concetto sia chiarissimo.
A pagina 61 Tubarao nota che l’esempio non metteva sullo stesso piano scopate e malati terminali, ma riguardava le battaglie perse. 
A pagina 63 Erab dice che reagire a Oscuro va bene ma mi chiede perche’ me la sono presa con Simy e Sole. lo invito a rileggere. Senza offese. Conferma che non e’ d’accordo con me’, Annuccia lo quota. Non li offendo.
A pagina 64 Oscuro afferma che ho iniziato io ad offendere.
Alcuni difendono Tebe, ad esempio Jon e Turabao, regolarmente presi a male parole da Oscuro.
Dammi un Nome, a pagina 65, entra fortemente a supporto di Oscuro:
_secondo me lei ha spostato l argomento sulle battaglie che conducono coloro che soffrono a NON so quale battaglia stia conducendo lei nella sua relazione.

Poi si è scatenata verso chi ha contestato questo parallelo inopportuno ( io, oscuro..etc..), difendendosi col fatto che lei il volontariato lo ha fatto e quindi sa di cosa si sta parlando.

vabbè...tanto comunque ognuno rimarrà sulle proprie posizioni_
Tebe si e’ SCATENATA verso chi ha contestato (lei, Oscuro, etc), ma abbiamo visto con precisione chi sono oltre a lei: Oscuro, Stermy e Simy (sic). Escludiamo rosa3 che non ha capito.
* * *
Mi fermo qui, senza conclusioni. Secondo me non servono.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ritiro quel che avevo ritirato


Ahahahahahahahahhah! E che è, per un battuta? Mica ci sposiamo davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> invece voi fate un figurone a comportarvi come vi comportate. Davvero


gnè gnè. Ma, per curiosità... quanti anni hai? Davvero, dico. Tiro a indovinare: 24.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Ironia?rileggiti il tutto e dimmi se questo non è da internare,e non solo lui....!Poi il matto sono io...!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esattamente la risposta che mi aspettavo... quando non sai cosa rispondere cerchi l'ironia. L'avessi trovata una volta! :rotfl:
> 
> e se invece non fosse stata ironia ma solo conferme rispetto al mio post allora dovresti imparare a postare.


certo, hai ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ironia?rileggiti il tutto e dimmi se questo non è da internare,e non solo lui....!Poi il matto sono io...!


ma è un ragazzino, dài...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Tante grazie,io avevo detto da subito che ci stavi prendendo per il culo....!!Grazie ancora,e non avevo insultato nessuno,vi avevo avvisato di stermy..bravo coglionazzo e tante grazie!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è un ragazzino, dài...


ottimo allora la moglie dovrebbe essere massimo una sua coetanea 

attendo ancora le foto


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Un ragazzino si,indirizzato.............


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahhah! E che è, per un battuta? Mica ci sposiamo davvero.


Almenon non mi si può dire che non ho provato a spiegare.


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi lascio in eredita', per amore della ricerca, un'analisi di quanto accaduto nel 3d di tebe.
> Saltiamo le prime 37 pagine, che non sono rilevanti per il caso che ci occupa.
> A pagina 38, dopo da varie pagine che Stermy offende un po’ tutti e dopo un paio di pagine che il sottoscritto gli risponde, Oscuro fa il suo primo commento:
> _A rigà a catena, lassate perde,stermy ve sconquassa quer culo avvizzito...attenti ve siete scelti er cane peggiore! _
> ...


ma a te mancano tutte le rotelle...

sei da manicomio e non da fora...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza voler prendere le difese di nessuno
> Ma tu entri in un forum e dopo due giorni vai a rileggerti gli interventi passati degli utenti per farti un'idea e poter inziare a discutere con questo?
> Scusa posso dire che sia poco credibile
> Il fatto che tu sia nuova o "riciclata" mi interessa poco ma anch'io fatico a capire come una nuova riesca ad inserirsi così bene soprattutto in un 3d dove in realtà c'è poco da dire se non assistere a delle discussioni



:singleeye:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a te mancano tutte le rotelle...
> 
> sei da manicomio e non da fora...
> 
> ahahahah


la follia, che bella cosa


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

annablu mi impensierisce non poco perché temo il pensionamento .prenderà il mio posto come maestrina, la vedo molto più sul pezzo di me e decisamente più precisa e dettagliata
prima o poi doveva arrivare questo momento


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la follia, che bella cosa


li mortacci della 180...

(e pure i tuoi...)

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusami,*ma quando Massinfedele ha minacciato di rompermi le ossa davanti un albergo di via veneto a roma senza che io sapessi niente di lui, l*a tua indignazione dove cazzo era?Vedi, o sei stupida o in malafede,prima di esprimere certi giudizi avresti dovuto conoscere la storia vera,quella "vuota" hai dimostrato di esser tu,purtroppo!!


Il 3d da dove è nato tutto è in calce nella mia firma.
Massinfedele l'hai trascinato TU a quei livelli, che non amo come tutti sanno, ma era appena entrato e TU PER PRIMO mi hai insultata, continuando NON capendo il senso del 3d, ma dovevi tirare fuori tutto il tuo livore per cose immaginarie e come OGNI persona che prende le mie difese in chiaro, su cose che tu BOVINAMENTE travisi, lo attacchi

Ripeto.
Chi ha dubbi si legga dall'inizio il 3d come presuppongo abbia fatto AnnaB e molti altri che mi hanno scritto in pv, che evitano di mostarsi perchjè non hanno voglia di tutto questo cesso e fogna che TU Dino e solo tu metti in gioco.

Anche in questo caso TU hai iniziato ad insultare AnnaB, e come al solito PINOCCHIEGGIANDO stai tentando di screditarla dicendo che è una vecchia utente e addirittura sia Toy.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I*o non credo alla buona fede di Anna, h*o capito che non conosce certi antefatti,probabilemte non gli son stati raccontati...!!Non gli son stati raccontati per ovvi motivi!


*
cvd*


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io l'ho già spiegato e tu non sei d'accordo. Per me, scopare in giro, non toglie nulla al mio amore. Sono due cose diverse e distinte. Amare si unsice al sesso, ma c'è sesso senza amore. Ed io credo che non ci sia nulla di strano. Io, per capirci, non credo alla necessità di scopare solo mia moglie per amarla



Da questo non capisco la terza ipotesi...
Nel senso 
Perchè divorziare senza confessione? Perchè tutte queste cose che scrivi qui e ne sei convinto non le dici a lei ...
Magari non solo si riprende la sua libertà ma ti ridà anche la tua ...
Solo che tu non vuoi la libertà vorresti solo che capisse quello che stai cercando di far capire a noi senza gravi ripercussioni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un ragazzino si,indirizzato.............


sì... dalla facoltà. Speriamo che almeno ci porti le paste quando pubblica la tesi.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *veramente è successo il contrario...comunque....
> *
> 
> sul secondo neretto.... perchè imiti tebe nella scrittura? :mrgreen:



No Somy, rileggiti le prime 50 pagine del 3d in firma.
Ha cominciato oscuro ad insultare massinfedele perchè lui insieme a Spider e altri dicevano che non avevate capito cosa scrivevo e che c'era e non si spiegava un attacco nei miei confronti ingiustificato.
Il commento di spider è nero su bianco.
Oscuro mi ha insultata per venti pagine senza che io dicessi nulla, ingnorandolo come quasi sempre faccio.
Ripeto.
E' tutto scritto nel 3d sotto.
Oscuro ha cominciato ad insultare massinfedele per primo. E non solo una volta.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da questo non capisco la terza ipotesi...
> Nel senso
> Perchè divorziare senza confessione? Perchè tutte queste cose che scrivi qui e ne sei convinto non le dici a lei ...
> Magari non solo si riprende la sua libertà ma ti ridà anche la tua ...
> Solo che tu non vuoi la libertà vorresti solo che capisse quello che stai cercando di far capire a noi senza gravi ripercussioni...



senza confessione per non farla soffrire, per non farle provare quel che molti di coloro che scrivono qui hanno provato. E, difatti, molti traditi mi hanno detto di non confessare.

Io, se potessi scegliere, non rifarei quel che ho fatto. L'ho già scritto, non lo farei perché ora la sua felicità è a rischio. Io non voglio la mia libertà, vorrei soltanto non farla soffrire.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e da quando frasi (in realtà parti di esse) non sintatticamente autosufficienti intervallate *da punti sono sotto copyright di Tebe? *Io c'ho preso 4 alle medie, per questo vizio. Ah, forse conoscevo Tebe dalle medie...
> 
> 
> Senti, Oscuro a mio parere ha quasi sempre torto, ma ogni tanto ci azzecca. Forse per alcuni aspetti siamo affini, ed è forse per questo che mi piace.


ahahahahah, tu ridi ma spessissimo le persone usano i miei puntini, soprattutto quando vogliono farmi entrare dei concetti allora me li scrivono come scrivo io.

Non credo te l'abbiano detto con malizia, ma con simpatia".

Appunto perchè non sei la prima che lo fa e mi sembrerebbe strano che a te lo fanno notare e agli altri no:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Sei patetica,io non sapevo neanche chi fosse massinfedele quando si è messo a minacciarmi...:rotfl:sei proprio di coccio,anzi *sei proprio in malafede!*:rotfl:



che coraggio che hai.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio: vuoi dire che dietro tutto questo... ci sono addirittura 2 cervelli?


Ovviamente l'altro è il mio.
Non credo ti siano sfuggite le continue bordate di questi due mesi su burattini e burattinai a cui non ho mai risposto?


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco, *però non dimenticare di raccontare che senza che io ti avessi mai insultato, *per difendere la divina, volevi amazzarmi di botte,perchè nella dinamica del nostro litigio ha la sua importanza...!!Così diventa chiaro ancora di più!!


SBAGLIATO
TU HAI INSULTATO PER PRIMO MASSI 

LE PROVE SONO NEL 3D IN FIRMA


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> davvero, ora posto una bella analisi che può aiutare la tua memoria di tordo



non la capirebbe.
il 3d è sotto, basta davvero leggere


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia memoria funziona benissimo....ma scommetto che la storia del clone non è farina del tuo sacco,e qualcuno sapeva.... le mie son illazioni vero?io vi prenderei amabilmente a calci in culo a tutti e tre....ma poi passerei per rissoso,per uno che inventa storie,ma adesso chi sono i pinocchietti?????



Madonna hai una cattiva fede talmente alta che davvero sei imbarazzante.
Devo proprio essere una crosta per te se pensi che dietro io faccia tutti questi maneggi.
Sono davvero colpita.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> senza confessione per non farla soffrire, per non farle provare quel che molti di coloro che scrivono qui hanno provato. E, difatti, molti traditi mi hanno detto di non confessare.
> 
> Io, se potessi scegliere, non rifarei quel che ho fatto. L'ho già scritto, non lo farei perché ora la sua felicità è a rischio. Io non voglio la mia libertà, vorrei soltanto non farla soffrire.


Perché dovresti volerela tua libertà se te la sei sempre unilateralmente presa a discapito di quells di tua moglie e cioè quella di decidere se volere stare insieme ad un pezzo di merda di marito e uomo (mis opinione e spero possibilmente di tua moglie. e mi da che è così che la penserebbe visto che pensi che la faresti soffrire) come te. Se poi decidesse comunque di tenerti bene. Auguri e figli maschi. Ma questo non cambierebbe quel che sei
Angelo


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna hai una cattiva fede talmente alta che davvero sei imbarazzante.
> Devo proprio essere una crosta per te se pensi che dietro io faccia tutti questi maneggi.
> Sono davvero colpita.


tebe hai ampiamente rotto i coglioni....

insieme a quella testa di cazzo del tuo compare vero o fittizio che sia...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché dovresti volerela tua libertà se te la sei sempre unilateralmente presa a discapito di quells di tua moglie e cioè quella di decidere se volere stare insieme ad un pezzo di merda di marito e uomo (mis opinione e spero possibilmente di tua moglie. e mi da che è così che la penserebbe visto che pensi che la faresti soffrire) come te. Se poi decidesse comunque di tenerti bene. Auguri e figli maschi. Ma questo non cambierebbe quel che sei
> Angelo


molto preoccupante


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tebe hai ampiamente rotto i coglioni....
> 
> insieme a quella testa di cazzo del tuo compare vero o fittizio che sia...


tu se quello cui la moglie non fa i pompini, giusto?


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu se quello cui la moglie non fa i pompini, giusto?


la tua invece ti bacia con la bocca ancora piena dello sperma....
































































degli altri...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu se quello cui la moglie non fa i pompini, giusto?


ma poi quella zoccolona della tebe te la sei scopata o ce sbavi solo dietro come un cagnolino da guardia?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma poi* quella zoccolona della tebe te *la sei scopata o ce sbavi solo dietro come un cagnolino da guardia?
> 
> ahahahah



:ira:

no Ste... io con Tebe mi ci sarò scontrata, possiamo non pensarla nello stesso modo.. ma come non tollero queste affermazioni per le altre non le tollero nemmeno nei suoi confronti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma poi quella zoccolona della tebe te la sei scopata o ce sbavi solo dietro come un cagnolino da guardia?
> 
> ahahahah



 NOTIZIA FLASH?????


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi lascio in eredita', per amore della ricerca, un'analisi di quanto accaduto nel 3d di tebe.
> Saltiamo le prime 37 pagine, che non sono rilevanti per il caso che ci occupa.
> A pagina 38, dopo da varie pagine che Stermy offende un po’ tutti e dopo un paio di pagine che il sottoscritto gli risponde, Oscuro fa il suo primo commento:
> _A rigà a catena, lassate perde,stermy ve sconquassa quer culo avvizzito...attenti ve siete scelti er cane peggiore! _
> ...



E lo quoto così chi ha voglia si legge anche il 3d confutando o meno quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

modera i termini  





exStermy ha detto:


> *ma poi quella zoccolona* della tebe te la sei scopata o ce sbavi solo dietro come un cagnolino da guardia?
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> senza confessione per non farla soffrire, per non farle provare quel che molti di coloro che scrivono qui hanno provato. E, difatti, molti traditi mi hanno detto di non confessare.
> 
> Io, se potessi scegliere,* non rifarei quel che ho fatto.* L'ho già scritto,* non lo farei perché ora la sua felicità è a rischio.* Io non voglio la mia libertà, vorrei soltanto non farla soffrire.


e allora in base al neretto è facile rispondere all'enigma iniziale :smetti...
Visto che tornare indietro non si può comincia da capo ora mettendo da parte tutte le tue convinzioni se pensi che nel sapere sarebbe a rischio la sua felicità...
Tieni più alla tua libertà o alla sua felicità?


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> annablu mi impensierisce non poco perché temo il pensionamento .prenderà il mio posto come maestrina, la vedo molto più sul pezzo di me e decisamente più precisa e dettagliata
> prima o poi doveva arrivare questo momento



direi che ti stai preoccupando inutilmente.
Sei inarrivabile.
In bene e in "male."

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tebe hai ampiamente rotto i coglioni....
> 
> insieme a quella testa di cazzo del tuo compare vero o fittizio che sia...



pazienza.
Vattene o non leggermi.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma poi quella zoccolona della tebe te la sei scopata o ce sbavi solo dietro come un cagnolino da guardia?
> 
> ahahahah



scopiamo ovvio.
Lo sanno anche i sassi.
Non credo sia un problema tuo.
O si?
Nel caso come mai?


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> no Ste... io con Tebe mi ci sarò scontrata, possiamo non pensarla nello stesso modo.. ma come non tollero queste affermazioni per le altre non le tollero nemmeno nei suoi confronti.


va bene, prendo nota...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NOTIZIA FLASH?????



ovvio no?
Mi scopo tutti, non funziona così per noi traditori?
In effetti devo prendere la ricarica dei numerini tipo esselunga.
Ho i cazzi parcheggiati in doppia fila


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pazienza.
> Vattene o non leggermi.


e' difficile non leggere visto che impestate con centinaia di post di merda il forum, tu e ripeto quella testa di cazzo con cui ve date manforte...

quindi per tua informazione, quando fai solo la zoccola te se regge, ma quando fai la zoccola cretina come adesso, nun te se regge... 

vedi te....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

Il forum come nella realtà, preciso preciso! Dove la persona colta preparata etc si scontra con l'ignorante, lo zotico etc etc, e viceversa.

P.S stavolta nello scrivere ignorante, non pensavo a me, ma a chi semplicemente non ha considerazione per se stesso zotico o colto che sia. Uniti nella volgarità, espressione di ciò che si è. Spero soltanto nel forum.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)




----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma poi quella zoccolona della tebe te la sei scopata o ce sbavi solo dietro come un cagnolino da guardia?
> 
> ahahahah



ma anche tu cosa caspita tiri in ballo Tebe?
non potevi rimanere sulla moglie?:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e allora in base al neretto è facile rispondere all'enigma iniziale :smetti...
> Visto che tornare indietro non si può comincia da capo ora mettendo da parte tutte le tue convinzioni se pensi che nel sapere sarebbe a rischio la sua felicità...
> Tieni più alla tua libertà o alla sua felicità?


luna, il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, ed infatti a settembre, quando sono entrato in questo forum, andavo cercando esperienze di persone come me che avevano smesso. Cosa cercavo? Cercavo di sapere cosa accade, se ce la farò a rimanere come sono nella vita ufficiale senza fare quel che faccio in libertà. Se la mia coppia resisterà alla rivoluzione della fedeltà. Perché per me sarà pesante, una grande rinuncia che lei, senza saperlo, dovrà affrontare. Era tutta qui la questione


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scopiamo ovvio.
> Lo sanno anche i sassi.
> Non credo sia un problema tuo.
> O si?
> Nel caso come mai?


infatti nun e' un mio problema visto che a me quelle piatte e senza tette, tipo una mazza di scopa...ops...ahahahah...nun esistono proprio...

solo che siete penosi quando pe' difende le vostre scopate, c'impestate con tonnellate di merda inutile e puzzolente...

ma continuate pure tanto siete solo due dementi...


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' difficile non leggere visto che impestate con centinaia di post di merda il forum, tu e ripeto quella testa di cazzo con cui ve date manforte...
> 
> quindi per tua informazione, quando fai solo la zoccola te se regge, ma quando fai la zoccola cretina come adesso, nun te se regge...
> 
> vedi te....



detto da te è solo un complimento.
Qualsiasi cosa  esca dalla tua boccuccia rivolto alla mia persona è. Solo. Un. Complimento.

Ciao bello


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> luna, il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, ed infatti a settembre, quando sono entrato in questo forum, andavo cercando esperienze di persone come me che avevano smesso. Cosa cercavo? Cercavo di sapere cosa accade, se ce la farò a rimanere come sono nella vita ufficiale senza fare quel che faccio in libertà. Se la mia coppia resisterà alla rivoluzione della fedeltà. Perché per me sarà pesante, una grande rinuncia che lei, senza saperlo, dovrà affrontare. Era tutta qui la questione


e sono ben 228 pagine che ce lo ripeti come un coglione...

ma a chi cazzo interessa piu'?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti nun e' un mio problema visto che a me quelle piatte e senza tette, tipo una mazza di scopa...ops...ahahahah...nun esistono proprio...
> 
> solo che siete penosi quando pe' difende le vostre scopate, c'impestate con tonnellate di merda inutile e puzzolente...
> 
> ma continuate pure tanto siete solo due dementi...



ok


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovvio no?
> Mi scopo tutti, non funziona così per noi traditori?
> In effetti devo prendere la ricarica dei numerini tipo esselunga.
> Ho i cazzi parcheggiati in doppia fila


Come disse un mio grandissimo amico omosessuale... BEATA TE!! :up: 

Comunque volevo essere ironico.  nun ci sono riuscito ...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e sono ben 228 pagine che ce lo ripeti come un coglione...
> 
> ma a chi cazzo interessa piu'?
> 
> ahahahahah


luna chiedeva, io rispondo. Chiamasi forum


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

come ci siamo arrivati a "piatta senza tette"? 
ma c'è anche una sezione di misurazione tipo  " terza coppa C"?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Io non penso,io son convinto che tu agisca in malafede,dai tempi di toy,adesso mi tedia spiegarti la differenza che possa passare fra un insulto ad un nick e la minaccia di pestare l'utente che c'è dietro quel nick,tanto non arriveresti a capirla!Io non sapevo neanche chi fosse massinfedele,entrò a gamba tesa per difenderti dopo quel tuo paragone impoponibile!Ieri avete passato l'intera serata ad insultare oscuro senza che oscuro ci fosse dandomi del cane bavoso!Adoro i cani,mi fanno schifo le persone come te,quindi l'insulto sarebbe essere considerato alla tua stessa stregua...!Vuoi passare per vittima quando vittima proprio non sei,così vuoi far passare massinfedele per vittima,solo perchè ti spalleggia nei tuoi deliri di onnipotenza!Adesso vuoi fare la persona adulta e smetterla?io capisco che passi la vita qui dentro,beata tu che hai la possibilità di farlo,vedi di farmi uscire dai tuoi pensieri,vedi di togliermi dalle tue firme,insomma mollami!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> detto da te è solo un complimento.
> Qualsiasi cosa  esca dalla tua boccuccia rivolto alla mia persona è. Solo. Un. Complimento.
> 
> Ciao bello


ma mica spero che tu capisca cio' che te vojo di' e ti adegui de conseguenza...

nun ce so' riusciti i tuoi genitori figurate a me che cazzo me ne frega de come stai combinata...

ahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> come ci siamo arrivati a "piatta senza tette"?
> ma c'è anche una sezione di misurazione tipo " terza coppa C"?


da contrapporre alla celeberrima piatta tettone.


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> luna chiedeva, io rispondo. Chiamasi forum


tu rompi er cazzo e quarcuno t'infila un palo ner culo...

chiamasi divertimento...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu rompi er cazzo e quarcuno t'infila un palo ner culo...
> 
> chiamasi divertimento...


il fatto che a te piace prendere pali nel culo non mi riguarda, caro. parlane con i tuoi pari


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

A me dispiace solo di averti lasciato pedere un paio di mesi fa....e non aggiungo altro!


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il fatto che a te piace prendere pali nel culo non mi riguarda, caro. parlane con i tuoi pari


veramente a chi piace pija' pali ner culo vedo solo te...

te ne stai a pija a strafottere e nun t'accontenti mai...

sei ingordo cojonas'...nun te ne anna'...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> luna, il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, ed infatti a settembre, quando sono entrato in questo forum, andavo cercando esperienze di persone come me che avevano smesso. Cosa cercavo? Cercavo di sapere cosa accade, se ce la farò a rimanere come sono nella vita ufficiale senza fare quel che faccio in libertà. Se la mia coppia resisterà alla rivoluzione della fedeltà. Perché per me sarà pesante, una grande rinuncia che lei, senza saperlo, dovrà affrontare. Era tutta qui la questione



In ogni caso stà affrontando già altro .................senza saperlo....
E' tutta qui la questione:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente a chi piace pija' pali ner culo vedo solo te...
> 
> te ne stai a pija a strafottere e nun t'accontenti mai...
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e sono ben 228 pagine che ce lo ripeti come un coglione...
> 
> ma a chi cazzo interessa piu'?
> 
> ahahahahah



A me interessa ad esempio ....
molto più interessante di leggere le offese dette così a cazzo di cane ...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In ogni caso stà affrontando già altro .................senza saperlo....
> E' tutta qui la questione:mrgreen:


ma allora torni a monte...-), ti prego no..... abbi pietà

quel di cui parlo è di una modifica all'uomo che conosce (che sono io tradendo) in un uomo che non tradisce, il quale forse diventerà un tantino più esigente ed intollerante.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me interessa ad esempio ....
> molto più interessante di leggere le offese dette così a cazzo di cane ...


apprezzo molto e scusa la noia.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non penso,io son convinto che tu agisca in malafede,dai tempi di toy,adesso mi tedia spiegarti la differenza che possa passare fra un insulto ad un nick e la minaccia di pestare l'utente che c'è dietro quel nick,tanto non arriveresti a capirla!Io non sapevo neanche chi fosse massinfedele,entrò a gamba tesa per difenderti dopo quel tuo paragone impoponibile!Ieri avete passato l'intera serata ad insultare oscuro senza che oscuro ci fosse dandomi del cane bavoso!Adoro i cani,mi fanno schifo le persone come te,quindi l'insulto sarebbe essere considerato alla tua stessa stregua...!Vuoi passare per vittima quando vittima proprio non sei,così vuoi far passare massinfedele per vittima,solo perchè ti spalleggia nei tuoi deliri di onnipotenza!Adesso vuoi fare la persona adulta e smetterla?io capisco che passi la vita qui dentro,beata tu che hai la possibilità di farlo,vedi di farmi uscire dai tuoi pensieri,vedi di togliermi dalle tue firme,insomma *mollami!!*:up:


sei tu che devi mollarmi,pinocchio.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me dispiace solo di averti lasciato pedere un paio di mesi fa....e non aggiungo altro!



il re dei banfoni.


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > veramente a chi piace pija' pali ner culo vedo solo te...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me interessa ad esempio ....
> molto più interessante di leggere le offese dette così a cazzo di cane ...


sono 228 pagine (piu' altri tread che apre alla cazzo), che sto' demente ripete sempre lo stesso concetto ricevendo sempre le stesse risposte...

se ancora a sto punto stai pure tu, stai frecata assai pure te...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> massinfedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ed io spero invece che tu ed il mazzo di scopa non smettiate di fare i dementi...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si vede, stermy, si vede, t'assicuro che si vede da come ti comporti e scrivi. Offendere me, ancora ancora, pessimo, ma vabbè. Ma le offese a tebe sono veramente vomitevoli, spero che servano da lezione a chi ancora ti risponde.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma allora torni a monte...-), ti prego no..... abbi pietà
> 
> quel di cui parlo è di una modifica all'uomo che conosce (che sono io tradendo) in un uomo che non tradisce, il quale forse diventerà un tantino più esigente ed intollerante.





massinfedele ha detto:


> apprezzo molto e scusa la noia.



Cerco solo di rientrare nella discussione ...
Mi interessano molto i pensieri delle persone tanto per capire come la mente umana ragioni in base a come si vive o come si vorrebbe vivere...Senza accusare o giudicare scelte di vita ...

Niente noia scusa tu e scusate tutti voi se annoio cercando di riportare la discussione sui suoi binari


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> massinfedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che teneri...
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SBAGLIATO
> TU HAI INSULTATO PER PRIMO MASSI
> 
> LE PROVE SONO NEL 3D IN FIRMA


Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce.  Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
> 48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce. Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.


per fortuna che lo hai scritto tu...perchè a me dicono che sono di parte e che non è vero... avevo scritto che era il contrario.. grazie Sbri!


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
> 48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce.  Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.


machitoffafa' ad impegna' la neuro cosi'.....

sto pirlone ed il manico de scopa so' n'alito de vento...

na scurreggia praticamente...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
> 48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce. Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.


vorrai scherzare, spero. io non lo conoscevo neppure. il riferimento era a stermy


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
> 48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce.  Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.


Ammazza che. figura di merda per la nostra diversamente pinocchia


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sono 228 pagine (piu' altri tread che apre alla cazzo), che sto' demente ripete sempre lo stesso concetto ricevendo sempre le stesse risposte...
> 
> se ancora a sto punto stai pure tu, stai frecata assai pure te...
> 
> ahahahahah


Beh se è per questo tu hai riempito il forum da anni con i tuoi soliti 4 concetti in croce che hai in testa no?
Mai un pensiero originale eh
Sempre e solo cagate da vecchino da bar sport.
Il tuo contributo al forum in sintesi è questo:

Ragazzi mi è crollato il mondo in testa perchè ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.

Tu rispondi...

ahahahahaha...che goduria...sei cornuto...ahahahaahah...


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vorrai scherzare, spero. io non lo conoscevo neppure. il riferimento era a stermy


maro' mo' te ricaghi sotto...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ammazza che. figura di merda per la nostra diversamente pinocchia


Ovviamente moi,
Angelo


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se è per questo tu hai riempito il forum da anni con i tuoi soliti 4 concetti in croce che hai in testa no?
> Mai un pensiero originale eh
> Sempre e solo cagate da vecchino da bar sport.
> Il tuo contributo al forum in sintesi è questo:
> ...


azzo mo' hai smartito l'effetto der vino?

ahahahahah

o comincia n'artro?

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
> 48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce.  Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.



Se avevi tempo potevi farci il bonet:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ovviamente moi,
> Angelo


ciao caro! 
come va?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vorrai scherzare, spero. io non lo conoscevo neppure. il riferimento era a stermy


Non credo proprio. Era Oscuro che si diceva indignato, 2-3 post più su. Tu il post prima gli avevi chiesto se non doveva andare via...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ascolta son sto offeso tutta la serata di eri da questi tre,ma  lasciamo stare,non finiamo più se no!Non ho incominciato io,ma per tebe si,quindi è inutile!Tebe ha dei seri problemi ormai vede cose che non sono,un delirio mistico....quindi è tempo perso,non ammetterà mai l'evidenza!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao caro!
> come va?


Ciao carissima!!!
Bene, naturalmente


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azzo mo' hai smartito l'effetto der vino?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Noto con piacere che ridi sempre meno...
E che ti brucia tanto il culetto per il nuovo 3d di mass...

Dove ci fai la tua porca figura no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se avevi tempo potevi farci il bonet:mrgreen:


Il tutto durante una telefonata noiosissssssssssssssssssssssssssima di lavoro in cui spiegavo la stessa cosa per la 12345678ma volta 
Sono multitasking


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vorrai scherzare, spero. io non lo conoscevo neppure. il riferimento era a stermy


minchia ma riesci a negare pure l'evidenza!


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
> 48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce.  Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.



no sbri, oscuro ha iniziato prima a offendere me per vie traverse perchè aveva il colpo in canna ancora da Toy.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao carissima!!!
> Bene, naturalmente


sai che sto ancora con la zucca? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta son sto offeso tutta la serata di eri da questi tre,ma lasciamo stare,non finiamo più se no!Non ho incominciato io,ma per tebe si,quindi è inutile!Tebe ha dei seri problemi ormai vede cose che non sono,un delirio mistico....quindi è tempo perso,non ammetterà mai l'evidenza!!


A Tebe secondo me è partito l'embolo perchè le si è toccato un tasto sbagliato. C'è un altro utente sul forum che è simile ma adesso non mi viene in mente chi sia


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

La cosa divertente poi,è che a pagina 40 massinfedele pensa che il mio riferimento fosse a tebe,ma all'epoca ero in buoni rapporti con lei....UN AUTOGOL CLAMOROSO DIREI....!Questo denota quanto il povero massinfedele sia stato manipolato....lui credeva che già eravamo in pessimi rapporti...!Massi ti ringrazio di tutto....!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no sbri, oscuro ha iniziato prima a offendere me per vie traverse perchè aveva il colpo in canna ancora da Toy.


Non in quel 3d. Poi non li posso leggere tutti...


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non in quel 3d. Poi non li posso leggere tutti...



nel mio 3d in firma, perchè a quello oscuro si riferisce quando mi attacca in continuazione.
pag 40, pos 393. te lo posto

[h=2]Ma[/h]Il linguaggio di stermy può essere sgadevole almeno quanto certi ragionamenti che profumano di presa per il culo...e finchè ci crede che li fà...ma non bisogna mica pretendere che ci crediamo tutti poi....!​


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma che c'entra adesso?Ha cominciato massinfedele con me,cazzo c'entra che io ho offeso te??tu stai male tebe.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E ti invito a fermarti!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Sei patetica,intanto non mi riferivo a te..e poi è offensivo???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel mio 3d in firma, perchè a quello oscuro si riferisce quando mi attacca in continuazione.
> pag 40, pos 393. te lo posto
> 
> *Ma*
> ...


stava parlando delle motivazioni dei traditori, compresi i post di fataignorante con il quale Ste si era azzannato più sopra. Che, perdonami, anche a me suonano tanto da prese per il culo a volte.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey mi dirà che mi fanno beata. Pazienza. Sono andata a leggere il 3d.
> 48 pagine. Fortunatamente riesco un poco nella lettura veloce.  Secondo me il primo ad offendere è stato Massi. post 476: "ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita" riferito ad Oscuro, che non aveva ancora offeso nessuno nel 3d. Poi il tutto è degenerato.


ripeto.
Il fatto che da pagina 40 post 393 oscuro mi scriva che prendo per il culo con le mie idee e che stermy è più leggibile di me?
E poi a continuare

Scusa eh...


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

ma che importa chi ha offeso prima o dopo ,sarebbe opportuno scoprire chi ha il buon senso di finirla.lasciare l'ultima parola all'altro a volte rende meglio l'idea.
almeno, io la penso così


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stava parlando delle motivazioni dei traditori, compresi i post di fataignorante con il quale Ste si era azzannato più sopra. Che, perdonam*i, anche a me suonano tanto da prese per il culo a volte*.



Ma non è questo il punto.
Da quanto sono qui?Mi conoscete una minima no?
Mi sono mai tirata indietro?
Ho mai sbroccato?
Perchè mi devo prendere secchiate di spazzatura e stare zitta?


Ho aperto un 3d di speranza portando IL MIO ESEMPIO e IL MIO VISSUTO, non pretendendo di essere un esempio e men che meno dicendo che ero nel giusto.
Nelle prime 48 pagine l'ho detto e ridetto mille volte.
Quando mai ho preteso di essere un esempio?

Era solo un 3d della mia esperienza che oscuro e stermi hanno snaturato.


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che ridi sempre meno...
> E che ti brucia tanto il culetto per il nuovo 3d di mass...
> 
> Dove ci fai la tua porca figura no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la mia porca figura?...rido sempre meno?...

ma come fai ad essere cosi' fesso?

fai una cura?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che importa chi ha offeso prima o dopo ,sarebbe opportuno scoprire chi ha il buon senso di finirla.lasciare l'ultima parola all'altro a volte rende meglio l'idea.
> almeno, io la penso così



anchje io la penso così, dillo ad oscuro, non a me.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel mio 3d in firma, perchè a quello oscuro si riferisce quando mi attacca in continuazione.
> pag 40, pos 393. te lo posto
> 
> *Ma*
> ...



rispondeva  a Minerva contestando i discorsi sui traditori! tra l'altro era un battibecco tra stermy e fata ingnorante..non si riferiva a te

resta il fatto che i discorsi dei traditori spesso e volentieri puzzano di presa per il culo


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Infatti non mi riferivo a tebe,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma cosa possiamo fare per smettere?per farla smettere?:up:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stava parlando delle motivazioni dei traditori, compresi i post di fataignorante con il quale Ste si era azzannato più sopra. Che, perdonami, anche a me suonano tanto da prese per il culo a volte.


oggi andiamo in coro io e te... :mrgreen:
scrivi tu...io quoto


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia ma riesci a negare pure l'evidenza!


ma e' un troll e pure vecchia zoccola...


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anchje io la penso così, dillo ad oscuro, non a me.


l'ho detto a tutti


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Siiii*

Non mi riferivo a tebe!Per fortuna c'è che si è preso la briga di andar a vedere....!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Si?vatti a rileggere ieri sera come si son divertiti....mi hanno dato del cane bavoso,e del non registrato....tebuccia non ricorda???:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho detto a tutti


quindi l'assioma è.
Chi ha più intelligenza la usi?
L'ho usata due mesi e non solo ha continuato ma inventa palle per difendersi.
Oggi va così.
Metto i puntini sulle i.
Poi torno a fare la superiore


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma che importa chi ha cominciato e chi no...
Mi sembra die ssere all'asilo ...

Ha cominciato lui ...si ma lui mi ha detto quello per primo...
però tu mi hai tirato i capelli...e tu mi hai pestato un piede...si ma io non pensavo a te quando l'ho fatto...

Mhà queste cose io non le capisco....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non è questo il punto.
> Da quanto sono qui?Mi conoscete una minima no?
> Mi sono mai tirata indietro?
> Ho mai sbroccato?
> ...


Le secchiate di spazzatura indipendentemente da chi ha ragione oppure no, non le prendereste da nessuno ne tu ne oscuro. 

Quello che sta accadendo è soltanto l'enfatizzazione di un qualcosa che se pur raggiunto come scopo ( mai in un un forum, mai in una chat) non sta servendo assolutamente a nessuno.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stava parlando delle motivazioni dei traditori, compresi i post di fataignorante con il quale Ste si era azzannato più sopra. Che, perdonami, anche a me suonano tanto da prese per il culo a volte.


l mio messaggio era chiaramente riferito a termy, l'indignazione era riferito a quello cui rispondevo.
aggiungo che nel messaggio 474, titolato "Massi" Oscuro scrive "Senti fenomeno che problema hai?ma chi sei?che cazzo vuoi?'

mentite sapendo di mentire


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Forza che di sto passo arriviamo a un miliardo di messaggi ed il forum va in crash.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a tebe!Per fortuna c'è che si è preso la briga di andar a vedere....!!



te lo ripeto buigiardo.
Sei in malafede.
Perchè continuando a leggere è EVIDENTE che ti riferisci a me.
Non ne hai mai basta di figure di merda vedo.


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi l'assioma è.
> Chi ha più intelligenza la usi?
> L'ho usata due mesi e non solo ha continuato ma inventa palle per difendersi.
> Oggi va così.
> ...


te ripeto che se la piantassi di fare la cretina in coppia all'altro fesso, te salveresti quarche punto...

forse...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forza che di sto passo arriviamo a un miliardo di messaggi ed il forum va in crash.



Al volo devi cogliermi! andiamo in bagno ? :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te ripeto che se la piantassi di fare la cretina in coppia all'altro fesso, te salveresti quarche punto...
> 
> forse...


eccolo il messaggio fondamentale, tebe, leggilo bene


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al volo devi cogliermi! andiamo in bagno ? :mrgreen:


ma cos'hai oggi, sei incontinente:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eccolo il messaggio fondamentale, tebe, leggilo bene


perche' e' pure cecata?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che sto ancora con la zucca? :rotfl:


Prima o poi una mezzanotte di un giorno che non ti aspetti vedrai che si trasformerà ? Cenerella


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le secchiate di spazzatura indipendentemente da chi ha ragione oppure no, non le prendereste da nessuno ne tu ne oscuro.
> 
> Quello che sta accadendo è soltanto l'enfatizzazione di un qualcosa che se pur raggiunto come scopo ( mai in un un forum, mai in una chat) non sta servendo assolutamente a nessuno.



allora che oscuro la smetta di citarmi e punzecchiarmi.
Non mi chiamo Giobbe


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cerco solo di rientrare nella discussione ...
> Mi interessano molto i pensieri delle persone tanto per capire come la mente umana ragioni in base a come si vive o come si vorrebbe vivere...Senza accusare o giudicare scelte di vita ...
> 
> Niente noia scusa tu e scusate tutti voi se annoio cercando di riportare la discussione sui suoi binari


difficile riportarla sui binari, ma grazie del tentativo.

Anche io ragiono cosi', capire, semplicemente. Ed ovviamente giudicare, ma senza offendere


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cos'hai oggi, sei incontinente:rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda farei di tutto per farli smettere, anche se li conosco soltanto virtualmente, mi sento a disagio per loro. 


E' una maniera per dirvi che ognuno di voi, ha dentro ognuno di noi quella piccola opinione... la state disgregando totalmente. Per quello che può valere in questo momento attuale.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prima o poi una mezzanotte di un giorno che non ti aspetti vedrai che si trasformerà ? Cenerella


attendo fiduciosa :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> difficile riportarla sui binari, ma grazie del tentativo.
> 
> Anche io ragiono cosi', capire, semplicemente. Ed ovviamente giudicare, ma senza offendere


solo minacce....

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> allora che oscuro la smetta di citarmi e punzecchiarmi.
> Non mi chiamo Giobbe



Da uomo senza nulla togliere alla donna direi che è giusto. oscù ci mettiamo un punto? senza fare battutine? che ne dici?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> te lo ripeto buigiardo.
> Sei in malafede.
> Perchè continuando a leggere è EVIDENTE che ti riferisci a me.
> Non ne hai mai basta di figure di merda vedo.


Non ne hai mai basta.......sto male


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Non vorrei insistere ma sta accadendo il contrario..:rotfl:tutti stanno prendendo atto che hai manipolato il tutto e quella povera anima di massinfedele,ma se vuoi continuare fai pure....mi sembra che sia tutto scritto,e che ti stiano dando contro anche persone a cui non sto simpatico....ma vabbè fai come più ti aggrada!!!Ma cosa ti ha fatto oscuro veramente????


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eccolo il messaggio fondamentale, tebe, leggilo bene


letto e la cosa non mi interessa vista la caratura del personaggio.
Cosa che , a mio parere, dovresti fare anche tu.

hai in mente quando dicono cavare sangue dalle rape?
Uguale.
Ora metterò in firma anche l'altro 3d con la tua analisi, che è incontrovertibile, così da avere la piena visione delle palle dette.

Perchè ogni volta che qualcuno pinocchieggia basterà andare a leggere.

sempre se uno sa leggere ovvio.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da uomo senza nulla togliere alla donna direi che è giusto. oscù ci mettiamo un punto? senza fare battutine? che ne dici?


clà, ma non solo oggi.
Tutti i giorni.
Io non lo cito. Non gli rispondo ma lui invece è continuo.
E ha già scritto da più parti che lui non la smette.
Come la mettiamo?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A Tebe secondo me è partito l'embolo perchè le si è toccato un tasto sbagliato. C'è un altro utente sul forum che è simile ma adesso non mi viene in mente chi sia


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Certo,non pretendo le scuse,è stato chiarito tutto,tutti hanno visto cosa è accaduto!Credi che tebe mi lascerà in pace?Dai tebuccia per uno che non ti fila altri dieci si,fattene una ragione...!!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> letto e la cosa non mi interessa vista la caratura del personaggio.
> Cosa che , a mio parere, dovresti fare anche tu.
> 
> hai in mente quando dicono cavare sangue dalle rape?
> ...


che palle questi, ma dici che non smettono?


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei insistere ma sta accadendo il contrario..:rotfl:t*utti stanno prendendo atto che hai manipolato il tutto e quella povera anima di massinfedele,*ma se vuoi continuare fai pure....mi sembra che sia tutto scritto,e che ti stiano dando contro anche persone a cui non sto simpatico....ma vabbè fai come più ti aggrada!!!Ma cosa ti ha fatto oscuro veramente????


Leggiti il 3d, ottuso e bugiardo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> attendo fiduciosa :mrgreen:


Faje 'n culo quanto er cuppolone


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Perdonami,tutti gli stanno dicendo che ha sbagliato ma lei continua....ma si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A Tebe secondo me è partito l'embolo perchè le si è toccato un tasto sbagliato. C'è un altro utente sul forum che è simile ma adesso non mi viene in mente chi sia



si. Due mesi che mi da della cretina, della falsa, della bugiarda e della burattinaia.
Sono parecchi i tasti sbagliati, che ne dici Sbri?


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> letto e la cosa non mi interessa vista la caratura del personaggio.
> Cosa che , a mio parere, dovresti fare anche tu.
> 
> hai in mente quando dicono cavare sangue dalle rape?
> ...


minchia quanta fatica...n'artra firma...ahahahahah

alla faccia del fregarsene di cio' che se dice e pensa der manico de scopa...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,tutti gli stanno dicendo che ha sbagliato ma lei continua....ma si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se per amicizia, e per rispetto a tutti gli altri tu potresti darmi ascolto e darci un taglio?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A Tebe secondo me è partito l'embolo perchè le si è toccato un tasto sbagliato. C'è un altro utente sul forum che è simile ma adesso non mi viene in mente chi sia


Stai parlando di me?
Angelo Merkel


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che palle questi, ma dici che non smettono?


t'avemo detto in prosa ed in musica che i coglionazzi come te so' ricercati e sempre benvenuti, ma te sei proprio de coccio allora.....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

Massim comun trombatore
Minimo comun cornuplo

Comunque massimo tuo dolore
se la moglie scopre il minimo sentore...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Minerva racchia
Stermy Teron
Alex quattrocorna
Tebe mariatola
Oscuro Pinocchio
Simy Tettona

E il merdone prosegue...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,non pretendo le scuse,è stato chiarito tutto,tutti hanno visto cosa è accaduto!Credi che tebe mi lascerà in pace?*Dai tebuccia per uno che non ti fila altri dieci si,fattene una ragione...*!!:up:



certo.
Ci credono tutti soprattutto:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai parlando di me?
> Angelo Merkel


E daghela con la so mania de persecuzion...

Il mondo...mio caro...
Gira attorno a me.

E non attorno a te.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che palle questi, ma dici che non smettono?



no.
Mi spezzo ma non mi piego anche se faccio figure di merda.

Lo leggi no?


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,tutti gli stanno dicendo che ha sbagliato ma lei continua....ma si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avete sbagliato.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Due mesi che mi da della cretina, della falsa, della bugiarda e della burattinaia.
> Sono parecchi i tasti sbagliati, che ne dici Sbri?


Chi disprezza compra.
E l'invidia è na brutta bestia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei insistere ma sta accadendo il contrario..:rotfl:tutti stanno prendendo atto che hai manipolato il tutto e quella povera anima di massinfedele,ma se vuoi continuare fai pure....mi sembra che sia tutto scritto,e che ti stiano dando contro anche persone a cui non sto simpatico....ma vabbè fai come più ti aggrada!!!Ma cosa ti ha fatto oscuro veramente????


nono. Io non dico che ha manipolato niente. Secondo me ha preso un granchio, tra l'altro i toni erano accesi e purtroppo... e tu che come me hai avuto una giovinezza scapestrata dovresti saperlo bene, quando parte la rissa non si capisce più chi mena chi. E tra l'altro. Non è Tebe che è venuta qui a provocare, a sperimentare, contrapponendo tesi fantasiose e paradossali, indossando prima un nick poi un altro, scrivendo cose assurde che non hanno nessuna ragion d'essere se non quella di provocare determinati meccanismi. E poi farci pure uno studio, su quei meccanismi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Massim comun trombatore
> Minimo comun cornuplo
> 
> Comunque massimo tuo dolore
> ...


lo ammetto:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma se hai dimostrato anche oggi di esser fatta così'  cosa vuoi che scrivo che sei onesta?che sei corretta?che hai rispetto?che non ti rigiri le frittate e poi quando ti dicono guarda che sbagli dai in escandescenza?ma che vuoi?E falla finita dai,ti sto dicendo che possiamo chiudere e tu insisti e cazzo dai!Guarda non son diposto a darti ragione e passare per stronzo per farti contenta,quindi fai la persona matura,accetta il fatto che per motivi tuoi.... forse hai frainteso delle cose,che non ami esser contraddetta! e basta dai!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Massim comun trombatore
> Minimo comun cornuplo
> 
> Comunque massimo tuo dolore
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Mi spezzo ma non mi piego anche se faccio figure di merda.
> 
> Lo leggi no?


Al di là di tutto, meglio sola che accompagnata da sto plateale svantaggiato che quoti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Due mesi che mi da della cretina, della falsa, della bugiarda e della burattinaia.
> Sono parecchi i tasti sbagliati, che ne dici Sbri?


Dopo ha sbagliato nel rapportarsi a te. Oscuro, dico. Lui sa benissimo come la penso.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sbirciolata*

Si son d'accordo e lei che ha sempre difeso e spalleggiato questo individuo però...!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se hai dimostrato anche oggi di esser fatta così'  cosa vuoi che scrivo che sei onesta?che sei corretta?che hai rispetto?che non ti rigiri le frittate e poi quando ti dicono guarda che sbagli dai in escandescenza?ma che vuoi?E falla finita dai,ti sto dicendo che possiamo chiudere e tu insisti e cazzo dai!Guarda non son diposto a darti ragione e passare per stronzo per farti contenta,quindi fai la persona matura,accetta il fatto che per motivi tuoi.... forse hai frainteso delle cose,che non ami esser contraddetta! e basta dai!!!


Si ma dai nemo...
Tu dici...ok per me finita qui...
Tempo due post...le tiri un sasso di nascosto...

Dai...che ti piace troppo la caciara e il casin...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Le risse da bar sport...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Ma non dovevasmo mollarci?ma allora sei coglione proprio!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

> muori. nanerottolo di merda
> Angelo il quadricornuto


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi disprezza compra.
> E l'invidia è na brutta bestia.


magnagatt', gia' embreago alle cinco de la tarde?...

che roba brutta...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E daghela con la so mania de persecuzion...
> 
> Il mondo...mio caro...
> Gira attorno a me.
> ...


Muori nanerottolo di merda 
Angelo


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

[/QUOTE]muori. nanerottolo di merda
Angelo[/QUOTE]



Ci mancava questo tocco di colore:mrgreen:

Parteeeeeeee.....il numero 5.....


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Spiegami ti devo mollare,ma tu non molli me??Mi sa che alex e stermy con te ci hanno visto lungo più di me...!:rotfl:Sbaglio anche io cazzo!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai parlando di me?
> Angelo Merkel


stai scherzando, vero? Mi pareva evidente che parlavo di Oscuro.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

al rogo equitalia, maledetti:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci mancava questo tocco di colore:mrgreen:
> 
> Parteeeeeeee.....il numero 5.....


Eh la staffetta no...ora prendo io in mano la situazion...
E tu taci...taglialegna vai nei boschi con i tuoi scarponi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spiegami ti devo mollare,ma tu non molli me??Mi sa che alex e stermy con te ci hanno visto lungo più di me...!:rotfl:Sbaglio anche io cazzo!!:rotfl:


No devi mollare tebe...
Così lei la molla a me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai scherzando, vero? Mi pareva evidente che parlavo di Oscuro.


Perfetto. Se ho chiesto A ME non pareva così evidente ma non è colpa tua.
Grazie.
Angelo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al rogo equitalia, maledetti:mrgreen:


sì bruciamoli!
(ho capito il tuo intento, sei una fine psicologa)


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Che bello io adorerei le risse da bar,e chi mi scrive questo le fa divampare,per poi scappare  strillando:MOLLATEMI!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Anche io ho capito,in gergo da noi viene definita sindrome dell'ubriaco!Hai mai provato a sedare una rissa mentre due gruppi se le danno?sai cosa accade?che i due gruppi si coalizzano contro che prova a sedarla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfler niente piacevole!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

muori. nanerottolo di merda
Angelo[/QUOTE]



Ci mancava questo tocco di colore:mrgreen:

Parteeeeeeee.....il numero 5.....[/QUOTE]
Basta cercare di farselo mancare. non è difficile. e nin è nemmeno difficile da capire. non per te, ovviamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello io adorerei le risse da bar,e chi mi scrive questo le fa divampare,per poi scappare strillando:MOLLATEMI!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A parte tutto Oscuro, ti ribadisco qui ciò che ti ho scritto in MP: Tebe è sempre stata in buona fede. Lo dimostra proprio il comportamento da capocciona che ha avuto con te. Tate e quale tu con lei. Chi non ci crede non rompe così le p... volevo dire: non avreste coinvolto il forum così a lungo su questa questione.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh la staffetta no...ora prendo io in mano la situazion...
> E tu taci...taglialegna vai nei boschi con i tuoi scarponi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma uffi taci tu ....villano:mrgreen:


Ps: e se consideri villano un'offesa ...

l'ho è ma solo perchè HAI COMINCIATO TU dicendomi taci ...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte tutto Oscuro, ti ribadisco qui ciò che ti ho scritto in MP: Tebe è sempre stata in buona fede. Lo dimostra proprio il comportamento da capocciona che ha avuto con te. Tate e quale tu con lei. Chi non ci crede non rompe così le p... volevo dire: non avreste coinvolto il forum così a lungo su questa questione.


ho un'idea: bruciamoli entrambi!:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> muori. nanerottolo di merda
> Angelo




Ci mancava questo tocco di colore:mrgreen:

Parteeeeeeee.....il numero 5.....[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]Basta cercare di farselo mancare. non è difficile. e nin è nemmeno difficile da capire. non per te, ovviamente [/QUOTE]


Bhè ovviamente ...:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

*domanda*

quando avete risolto, vi togliete dalle balle? stavo cercando di discutere della mia infedeltà


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quando avete risolto, vi togliete dalle balle? stavo cercando di discutere della mia infedeltà


se lo chiedi in modo così gentile certamente.
buon proseguimento, buon uomo


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh la staffetta no...ora prendo io in mano la situazion...
> E tu taci...taglialegna vai nei boschi con i tuoi scarponi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ciao invornito....grazie al cielo ho da lavorare,e quindi sto lontano da qua'....se capisco bene sono 8ore che si insultano a vicenda..roba da trattato di psichiatria.che pena


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

*aggiungo*

che io tebe tento si di trombarmela, ma mica mi volevo beccare tutto questo casino qua. Se lo sapevo, stavo quieto


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ci hai rotto i coglioni con la tua infedeltàààààà!Ma cosa cazzo ancora hai dai dire di interessante? cosa?Ci hai fatto i coglioni quadrati,non ne possiamo piùù..bastaaa!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo chiedi in modo così gentile certamente.
> buon proseguimento, buon uomo


la ringrazio, troppa grazia


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Dissento,ma per chidere non commento ok?:up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci hai rotto i coglioni con la tua infedeltàààààà!Ma cosa cazzo ancora hai dai dire di interessante? cosa?Ci hai fatto i coglioni quadrati,non ne possiamo piùù..bastaaa!!:rotfl:


mi rivolgo ai nuovi, che non mi conoscono e magari mi accettano


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

:forza:





oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento,ma per chidere non commento ok?:up:


... e adesso lasciamo massinfedele solo con le sue provette...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :forza:... e adesso lasciamo massinfedele solo con le sue provette...


stavo appunto cercando nuove prede


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ma ti accettiamo pure noi,ma cosa cazzo ancora ti dobbiamo dire?mi hai esasperato più tu con sto 3d che i vari insulti...e dai!!:rotfl::rotfl:Sai che ti dico?fai bene ad ingropparti tutto quello che ti capita a tiro,giovani,vecchie,trans,animali,cani,fai il cazzo che ti pare,scrivi il tuo numero nei cessi dell'autostrada per i camionisti in calore ,che ti faranno un culo come un tarallo,siamo tutti d'accordo,tu non tradisci,perchè lei non sa che tu tradisci,però ti prego ci hai smerigliato la uallera basta!!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che io tebe tento si di trombarmela, ma mica mi volevo beccare tutto questo casino qua. Se lo sapevo, stavo quieto



miaoooooo..cosa leggo..Minerva dove sei..........

''se l'avessi saputo...sarei stato quieto''...

amico ti stai invornendo qua' dentro....pensa alla gnocca.e non al forum.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

*tornando al merito*

superato l'ostacolo del giudizio sulla mia vita, mi chiedo: ma quali saranno gli effetti della fedeltà?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ma che cazzo te ne frega?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miaoooooo..cosa leggo..Minerva dove sei..........
> 
> ''se l'avessi saputo...sarei stato quieto''...
> 
> amico ti stai invornendo qua' dentro....pensa alla gnocca.e non al forum.


mi sono incapponito, ma son fatto così. Non ho mai detto di essere colto, anzi


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo te ne frega?:rotfl:


sto considerando di diventare fedele, caro oscuro


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi sono incapponito, ma son fatto così. Non ho mai detto di essere colto, anzi


ma figurati Mass..mica mi pemettevo di dire quello..e'solo che a stare tanto qua'...prima o poi la cappella arriva.non potete proprio piantarla?????.....


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Dai, io sostengo che fedeli ci si nasce,credi di aver questa inclinazione?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai, io sostengo che fedeli ci si nasce,credi di aver questa inclinazione?


purtroppo l'esperienza sembra suggerire di no. Ma secondo te davvero fedeli si nasce?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma figurati Mass..mica mi pemettevo di dire quello..e'solo che a stare tanto qua'...prima o poi la cappella arriva.non potete proprio piantarla?????.....


ma lotharone, io ero ironico, sono di una cultura eccelsa.

io sono pronto a smettere subito, appena uno mi scrive normalmente, io rispondo normalmente, oscuro compreso (e non solo ora, anche circa 500 pagine fa). Chiunque mi scriva senza offendere, io rispondo. Sempre


----------



## giò (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la cosa è partita peché mi si diceva che non fosse possibile amare ed essere infedele. Nell'ambito di questa discussione, si è anche discusso della sincerità.
> 
> Io non sostengo che quel che faccio io è giusto, ma non sono convinto che sia sbagliato, vedo ragioni a favore e ragioni contro. Ma non ho mai detto che chi non fa come me sbaglia




Posso chiederti se hai mai parlato con qualcuno della tua doppia vita, qualcuno che ti vuole bene e di cui ti fidi?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Credo di si!Si nasce con una tendenza all'infedeltà o alla fedeltà, le tante variabili della vita fanno il resto!Mi piace credere che sia una questione di natura umana!Infondo crediamo quello che ci conviene credere no?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> superato l'ostacolo del giudizio sulla mia vita, mi chiedo: ma quali saranno gli effetti della fedeltà?



Chi lo sa... Magari ti mangerai tutte le unghie:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se hai mai parlato con qualcuno della tua doppia vita, qualcuno che ti vuole bene e di cui ti fidi?


no, non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma lotharone, io ero ironico, sono di una cultura eccelsa.
> 
> io sono pronto a smettere subito, appena uno mi scrive normalmente, io rispondo normalmente, oscuro compreso (e non solo ora, anche circa 500 pagine fa). Chiunque mi scriva senza offendere, io rispondo. Sempre


infatti mi avevi messo il dubbio...ho cosi'tanti pensieri in testa...perche'mi ricordavo che i mp che ci siamo scambiati,traspariva una persona di gran cultura.

Prendi il mondo come viene viene caro mio..io faccio cosi'...me ne frego di tutti.Famiglia lavoro e amica...amici....il resto e'zero.


----------



## giò (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno



come fai a reggere la doppiezza?
dentro di te, intendo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo di si!Si nasce con una tendenza all'infedeltà o alla fedeltà, le tante variabili della vita fanno il resto!Mi piace credere che sia una questione di natura umana!Infondo crediamo quello che ci conviene credere no?


capisco, quindi, per te, non è colpa mia se sono infedele?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Chi lo sa... Magari ti mangerai tutte le unghie:mrgreen:


Oppure diventerò un rompipalle tremendo. Ora sono molto tollerante, ma se divento fedele, mi sa che sono cazzi acidi...


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Oppure diventerò un rompipalle tremendo. Ora sono molto tollerante, ma se divento fedele, mi sa che sono cazzi acidi...



non credo.
O almeno. A me non è successo così.
Quando ho deciso di essere fedele non sono diventata gelosa, assolutamente.
E non ho cambiato nulla della mia "tolleranza", anche se Mattia usciva con le sue amiche, o andava a fare viaggi.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Oppure diventerò un rompipalle tremendo. Ora sono molto tollerante, ma se divento fedele, mi sa che sono cazzi acidi...


No ti prego..resto io da solo dopo qua'dentro..


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> come fai a reggere la doppiezza?
> dentro di te, intendo.


non so come spiegarlo, ma io non l'ho vissuta mai come doppiezza. Sono per me due mondi separati. Il mondo del tradimento è un mondo onirico, dove tutto accade come in un sogno. Non ho nulla da nascondere, perché nulla accade. 

Il mondo reale è il mondo dei sentimenti, del costruire, delle amicizie. E' il vero mondo.

Considera che, salvo rari casi, tutti i tradimenti avvengono mentre viaggio


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No ti prego..resto io da solo dopo qua'dentro..


lothatone, ci metterò un bel pò prima di diventare fedele, no worries


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non so come spiegarlo, ma io non l'ho vissuta mai come doppiezza. Sono per me due mondi separati. Il mondo del tradimento è un mondo onirico, dove tutto accade come in un sogno. Non ho nulla da nascondere, perché nulla accade.
> 
> Il mondo reale è il mondo dei sentimenti, del costruire, delle amicizie. E' il vero mondo.
> 
> Considera che, salvo rari casi, tutti i tradimenti avvengono mentre viaggio


Quante puttanate si leggono e si scrivono
Angelo


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ho letto adesso.
> Voglio dire solo una cosa perchè ci tengo: io con Oscuro mi ci sono presa per i capelli, un paio di volte. Ma. Reputo Oscuro persona che non si nasconde, che non ha necessità di mimetizzarsi dietro un 'non registrato' e che anzi ha piacere di firmare ogni cosa che scrive, insulti compresi, con il suo nick.
> Nel resto della discussione non entro perchè a parer mio è utile quanto chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono:singleeye:




ma come lo scrive bene Lei:mrgreen:


----------



## giò (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non so come spiegarlo, ma io non l'ho vissuta mai come doppiezza. Sono per me due mondi separati. Il mondo del tradimento è un mondo onirico, dove tutto accade come in un sogno. Non ho nulla da nascondere, perché nulla accade.
> 
> Il mondo reale è il mondo dei sentimenti, del costruire, delle amicizie. E' il vero mondo.
> 
> Considera che, salvo rari casi, tutti i tradimenti avvengono mentre viaggio



che non la vivi come doppiezza si intuiva dai tuoi scritti, ma volevo averne conferma.

'nulla da nascondere perchè nulla accade'... eppure qualcosa accade, altrimenti non ne avresti bisogno, sbaglio?


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che anche volendo, non riesci a stargli dietro, secondo me
> le grazie sono in continua evoluzione, fatica sprecata


:rotfl:




grazia rotaaa:volo:nteeee


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non so come spiegarlo, ma io non l'ho vissuta mai come doppiezza. Sono per me due mondi separati. Il mondo del tradimento è un mondo onirico, dove tutto accade come in un sogno. Non ho nulla da nascondere, perché nulla accade.
> 
> Il mondo reale è il mondo dei sentimenti, del costruire, delle amicizie. E' il vero mondo.
> 
> Considera che, salvo rari casi, tutti i tradimenti avvengono mentre viaggio


vero.Sai che per l'appunto ne parlavo poca fa con un 'amica...ma amica davvero..l'unica che sa cosa combino,mi ha chiesto un 'info su di un tipo..e le ho detto''non sa neanche che esista questo mondo''.
E'infatti un mondo parallelo a parte..comincia quando sale in macchina l''altra''..termina un seocndo dopo il bacio di arrvederci...chiudi lo sportello e via.
Torni identico a tutti gli altri,
la scordi.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> pettegole
> 
> :mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> di la verità che stavi per chiederlo anche te :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho un'idea: bruciamoli entrambi!:singleeye:


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quando avete risolto, vi togliete dalle balle? stavo cercando di discutere della mia infedeltà


:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> che non la vivi come doppiezza si intuiva dai tuoi scritti, ma volevo averne conferma.
> 
> 'nulla da nascondere perchè nulla accade'... eppure qualcosa accade, altrimenti non ne avresti bisogno, sbaglio?


"nulla accade" era riferito al mio mondo reale. Nulla accade nel mio mondo reale. Non usciamo con persone che sanno della mia doppia vita. Nella vita reale, essa non esiste.

Ne ho bisogno, si. O meglio, posso dire che in entrambi i casi, sono io. Questo totale sono io.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> "nulla accade" era riferito al mio mondo reale. Nulla accade nel mio mondo reale. Non usciamo con persone che sanno della mia doppia vita. Nella vita reale, essa non esiste.
> 
> Ne ho bisogno, si. O meglio, posso dire che in entrambi i casi, sono io. Questo totale sono io.



quanto chiedi ?


non è per me. ho in mente una ideuzza:mrgreen: facile facile


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.Sai che per l'appunto ne parlavo poca fa con un 'amica...ma amica davvero..l'unica che sa cosa combino,mi ha chiesto un 'info su di un tipo..e le ho detto''non sa neanche che esista questo mondo''.
> E'infatti un mondo parallelo a parte..comincia quando sale in macchina l''altra''..termina un seocndo dopo il bacio di arrvederci...chiudi lo sportello e via.
> Torni identico a tutti gli altri,
> la scordi.


molto conta il fatto di non sentire alcun senso di colpa, credo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quanto chiedi ?
> 
> 
> non è per me. ho in mente una ideuzza:mrgreen: facile facile


dai, fa la brava. Non c'è ragione di insistere. Non ho intenzione di dare fastidio a nessuno, solo parlare tranquillo con quelli che vogliono parlare con me. Senza rancore, ma davvero non ha senso continuare, no?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molto conta il fatto di non sentire alcun senso di colpa, credo


ovvio.mai sentito..ti e'capitato di farlo fuori la mattina e la sera a casa??a me si..zero problemi..


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio.mai sentito..ti e'capitato di farlo fuori la mattina e la sera a casa??a me si..zero problemi..


è capitato, si'.  Anche in quel caso, la situazione non cambia, sempre per le stesse ragioni


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

II


----------



## giò (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> "nulla accade" era riferito al mio mondo reale. Nulla accade nel mio mondo reale. Non usciamo con persone che sanno della mia doppia vita. Nella vita reale, essa non esiste.
> 
> Ne ho bisogno, si. O meglio, posso dire che in entrambi i casi, sono io. Questo totale sono io.



nulla accade nel mondo reale, certo, perchè i due piani non hanno contatto.
ma qualcosa accade in te, questo intendevo, visto che agisci per rispondere ad un tuo bisogno.

ma il mondo onirico, come lo definisci, che significato ha, se ne ha, a livello emotivo?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> è capitato, si'. Anche in quel caso, la situazione non cambia, sempre per le stesse ragioni


ah bravo..,,meno male ..pensavo di essere un matto...ma siamo in due...
e tu ti illudi di smettere???non si puo'amico...anzi si peggiora come sto facendo io..


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> nulla accade nel mondo reale, certo, perchè i due piani non hanno contatto.
> ma qualcosa accade in te, questo intendevo, visto che agisci per rispondere ad un tuo bisogno.
> 
> ma il mondo onirico, come lo definisci, che significato ha, se ne ha, a livello emotivo?


certamente qualcosa accade in me. Questo è il motovo per cui stao analizzando. Proprio perché smettendo, una parte di me cambierà, ed inevitabilmente ciò avrà un impatto sulla vita reale. 

Nel mondo onirico non ci sono responsabilità, solo momenti. A livello emotivo non so dirti che significato abbia. Posso dirti quel che provo io. Io mi "innamoro" di un amore limitato nel tempo, già dall'inizio. E' un fuoco che arde in fretta. Ciò che rimane è amicizia, perlopiù virtuale. Vivo il tutto in assoluto trasporto, coinvolto. Poi finisce.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusa, allora dimmi tutto


che strano, il tuo originale messaggio è sparito


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah bravo..,,meno male ..pensavo di essere un matto...ma siamo in due...
> e tu ti illudi di smettere???non si puo'amico...anzi si peggiora come sto facendo io..


no, credo che siamo in molti. Forse tutti matti, tutti infami.

Io spero di arrivare alla conclusione che sia meglio smettere e di riuscirci, perché se dovessi causarle la sofferenza che ho letto qui, sarebbe davvero triste. Per lei, per i nostri figli, ed anche per me. Ho sperato per anni che fosse lei a cambiare. Che, piano piano, anche lei si ritagliasse i suoi momenti e che magari a 90 anni, di fronte al fuoco, come due compari, potessimo farci le confessioni, complici. Ti ricordi quel giorno, io ho fatto quello. Ci sono le fasi della vita. Io la vedo così. Ma lei non è cambiata, è rimasta con questa idea fissa della fedeltà. Ed allora forse quello che deve cambiare sono io.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molto conta il fatto di non sentire alcun senso di colpa, credo


la merda non può avere sensi di colpa. l'unica cosa che può avere è un odore nauseabondo 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.
> Sai che per l'appunto ne parlavo poca fa con un 'amica...ma amica davvero..l'unica che sa cosa combino,mi ha chiesto un 'info su di un tipo..e le ho detto ''non sa neanche che esista questo mondo''.
> E' infatti un mondo parallelo a parte..comincia quando sale in macchina l''altra''..
> termina un secondo dopo il bacio di arrivederci...chiudi lo sportello e via.
> ...


testimonianza molto interessante.
Può essere una chiave di lettura di parecchi tradimenti, ho letto appunto che
il traditore o la traditrice torna a casa come se niente fosse, riuscendo
a vivere la propria vita a prescindere dalla "vita parallela". 
E' adrenalina pura, in poche parole. 

ospite "g"
(non registrato e che non vuole registrarsi)


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, credo che siamo in molti. Forse tutti matti, tutti infami.
> 
> Io spero di arrivare alla conclusione che sia meglio smettere e di riuscirci, perché se dovessi causarle la sofferenza che ho letto qui, sarebbe davvero triste. Per lei, per i nostri figli, ed anche per me. Ho sperato per anni che fosse lei a cambiare. Che, piano piano, anche lei si ritagliasse i suoi momenti e che magari a 90 anni, di fronte al fuoco, come due compari, potessimo farci le confessioni, complici. Ti ricordi quel giorno, io ho fatto quello. Ci sono le fasi della vita. Io la vedo così. Ma lei non è cambiata, è rimasta con questa idea fissa della fedeltà. Ed allora forse quello che deve cambiare sono io.


ma che strana persdona hai sposato. ha pure le idee fisse. ma che schifo!
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> testimonianza molto interessante.
> Può essere una chiave di lettura di parecchi tradimenti, ho letto appunto che
> il traditore o la traditrice torna a casa come se niente fosse, riuscendo
> a vivere la propria vita a prescindere dalla "vita parallela".
> ...


adrenalina, ma anche qualcosa in più. Mi viene in mente la libertà, il lasciarsi andare, trasportare dalle onde. Senza remore, senza futuro, solo presente.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> adrenalina, ma anche qualcosa in più. Mi viene in mente la libertà, il lasciarsi andare, trasportare dalle onde. Senza remore, senza futuro, solo presente.


ma che bella immagine poetica...sono quasi commosso

dov'è l'emoticon che vomita?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che bella immagine poetica...sono quasi commosso
> 
> dov'è l'emoticon che vomita?


mi spieghi che senso ha? Sul serio, perché lo fai? Non ti capisco, che gusto c'è ad offendere tutto il tempo?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, credo che siamo in molti. Forse tutti matti, tutti infami.
> 
> Io spero di arrivare alla conclusione che sia meglio smettere e di riuscirci, perché se dovessi causarle la sofferenza che ho letto qui, sarebbe davvero triste. Per lei, per i nostri figli, ed anche per me. Ho sperato per anni che fosse lei a cambiare. Che, piano piano, anche lei si ritagliasse i suoi momenti e che magari a 90 anni, di fronte al fuoco, come due compari, potessimo farci le confessioni, complici. Ti ricordi quel giorno, io ho fatto quello. Ci sono le fasi della vita. Io la vedo così. Ma lei non è cambiata, è rimasta con questa idea fissa della fedeltà. Ed allora forse quello che deve cambiare sono io.



dici??stando a quello che scrivono qua'non direi.....non pensare a niente se no smetti.Poi che ne sai tu di lei???quando viaggi e sei chissa'dove forse......sai che ho saputo di tipa 45enne..3 figli..sesso ok con marito...be'la faccio breve,,i'investigatore ha trovato 2 amanti..non so se mi spiego.
Io della mia sono certo..cresciuta in una casa con alti valori morali.....finche'non ha prove non mi tradisce..dopo cazzi amari per me...sai ha la fila dei''pretendenti''..perche'sono cosi' idiota che pur avendo una bellissima moglie..e un sesso perfetto..fuori mi do comunque da fare.
Ecco ufficio finalemente chiuso..non ne posso piu'...at salut amico....buona serata!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dici??stando a quello che scrivono qua'non direi.....non pensare a niente se no smetti.Poi che ne sai tu di lei???quando viaggi e sei chissa'dove forse......sai che ho saputo di tipa 45enne..3 figli..sesso ok con marito...be'la faccio breve,,i'investigatore ha trovato 2 amanti..non so se mi spiego.
> Io della mia sono certo..cresciuta in una casa con alti valori morali.....finche'non ha prove non mi tradisce..dopo cazzi amari per me...sai ha la fila dei''pretendenti''..perche'sono cosi' idiota che pur avendo una bellissima moglie..e un sesso perfetto..fuori mi do comunque da fare.
> Ecco ufficio finalemente chiuso..non ne posso piu'...at salut amico....buona serata!


chissà, ma non ci conto, in base alle cose che dice. 

buona serata.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi spieghi che senso ha? Sul serio, perché lo fai? Non ti capisco, che gusto c'è ad offendere tutto il tempo?


dovresti chiederlo a te stesso mentre vivi. che gusto c'è a vivere una vita offensiva?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dovresti chiederlo a te stesso mentre vivi. che gusto c'è a vivere una vita offensiva?


ma non offendo te. Hai chiarito il tuo punto, ed io non ti dico nulla. L'unica cosa che dico è che non ha senso infestare con commenti offensivi. Non cambi nulla. Non ha nessun effetto. Io vivo la mia vita comunque. Io qui sto solo parlando con chi ha interessa a parlare. Non voglio fare nessuna lezione, nessun punto. Rispondo a chi chiede. Non vado in altri 3D a fare proseliti a convincere che il mio stile di vita sia meglio del tuo.

Mi va bene che tu pensi quel che vuoi di me. Ma che senso ha ripetersi all'infinito? Pensaci, davvero. Senza offese, come persone diverse. Se ti digusto, non leggermi e finisce il fastidio. 

Senza rancore, una richiesta di civiltà, di rispetto delle opinioni diverse.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non offendo te. Hai chiarito il tuo punto, ed io non ti dico nulla. L'unica cosa che dico è che non ha senso infestare con commenti offensivi. Non cambi nulla. Non ha nessun effetto. Io vivo la mia vita comunque. Io qui sto solo parlando con chi ha interessa a parlare. Non voglio fare nessuna lezione, nessun punto. Rispondo a chi chiede. Non vado in altri 3D a fare proseliti a convincere che il mio stile di vita sia meglio del tuo.
> 
> Mi va bene che tu pensi quel che vuoi di me. Ma che senso ha ripetersi all'infinito? Pensaci, davvero. Senza offese, come persone diverse. Se ti digusto, non leggermi e finisce il fastidio.
> 
> Senza rancore, una richiesta di civiltà, di rispetto delle opinioni diverse.


per fare una richiesta di civiltà bisogna esserlo e la tua patetica vita non lo è per niente. mi disgusti, ti leggo e te lo dico. all'infinito. puoi sempre andartene se non ti va di leggere. altrimenti non rispondermi e finita lì. io non decido se tu puoi scrivere o non scrivere le cose disgustose (per me) che scrivi. tu non puoi fare altrettanto. io non ti ignoro. tu fa' come credi.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non offendo te. Hai chiarito il tuo punto, ed io non ti dico nulla. L'unica cosa che dico è che non ha senso infestare con commenti offensivi. Non cambi nulla. Non ha nessun effetto. Io vivo la mia vita comunque. Io qui sto solo parlando con chi ha interessa a parlare. Non voglio fare nessuna lezione, nessun punto. Rispondo a chi chiede. Non vado in altri 3D a fare proseliti a convincere che il mio stile di vita sia meglio del tuo.
> 
> Mi va bene che tu pensi quel che vuoi di me. Ma che senso ha ripetersi all'infinito? Pensaci, davvero. Senza offese, come persone diverse. Se ti digusto, non leggermi e finisce il fastidio.
> 
> Senza rancore, una richiesta di civiltà, di rispetto delle opinioni diverse.


PS: e invece si, leggerti mi offende ma mi offenderebbe più ignorarti e non scriverti nulla


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che strano, il tuo originale messaggio è sparito



cancella anche il tuo per favore. c'è una ragione.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per fare una richiesta di civiltà bisogna esserlo e la tua patetica vita non lo è per niente. mi disgusti, ti leggo e te lo dico. all'infinito. puoi sempre andartene se non ti va di leggere. altrimenti non rispondermi e finita lì. io non decido se tu puoi scrivere o non scrivere le cose disgustose (per me) che scrivi. tu non puoi fare altrettanto. io non ti ignoro. tu fa' come credi.


il concetto è chiaro. Meno male che siamo in tempi di demcrazia, saresti un nazista niente male. Bon


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> cancella anche il tuo per favore. c'è una ragione.


non so come si fa


----------



## massinfedele (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> PS: e invece si, leggerti mi offende ma mi offenderebbe più ignorarti e non scriverti nulla


ma puoi non leggermi, e lo sai benissimo. E' l'estremismo che ti guida. Comunque, scelta tua.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il concetto è chiaro. Meno male che siamo in tempi di demcrazia, saresti un nazista niente male. Bon


non girare le carte in tavola. fra me e te la merda di uomo sei tu e non io.
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma puoi non leggermi, e lo sai benissimo. E' l'estremismo che ti guida. Comunque, scelta tua.


ma infatti io VOGLIO leggerti e scriverti quello che ti scrivo. e ci mancherebbe se fosse una scelta tua. se fosse per scelta mia tu saresti solo ricoperto di saliva dalla mattina alla sera
Angelo


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Basta su....
la cena è pronta a tavolaaaaaaa......


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Basta su....
> la cena è pronta a tavolaaaaaaa......


che hai preparato di buono?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che hai preparato di buono?


 Gnocchi alla romana riscaldati del pranzo...
Insalata di cavolfiori al vapore...
mele cotta caffè stop...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

*ha paura dell'altra*



lunapiena ha detto:


> e allora in base al neretto è facile rispondere all'enigma iniziale :smetti...
> Visto che tornare indietro non si può comincia da capo ora mettendo da parte tutte le tue convinzioni se pensi che nel sapere sarebbe a rischio la sua felicità...
> Tieni più alla tua libertà o alla sua felicità?


Forse la palla non è più nelle sue mani, probabilmente l'ultima amante minaccia di farlo sapere alla moglie, ne so qualcosa!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

*infedeltà*



massinfedele ha detto:


> quando avete risolto, vi togliete dalle balle? stavo cercando di discutere della mia infedeltà


Perchè sostieni che la felicità di tua moglie oggi sia a rischio? Cosa è cambiato se la tradisci da sempre?


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Gnocchi alla romana riscaldati del pranzo...
> Insalata di cavolfiori al vapore...
> mele cotta caffè stop...


a parte la mela cotta... il resto mi piace :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a parte la mela cotta... il resto mi piace :mrgreen:



E' buona la mela cotta, oh. Ma le mele cotte sono buone quasi a prescindereda come sono effettivamente cucinate. Molto meglio cotte che crude.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè sostieni che la felicità di tua moglie oggi sia a rischio? Cosa è cambiato se la tradisci da sempre?


non è la ragione di cui parlavi tu prima, se sei la stessa persona. E' un pò complesso. In breve, la storia è questa. La nostra famiglia fa tutto assieme. Non ci sono spazi autonomi ed è stato sempre così. Da qualche tempo, c'è un amico che organizza delle cose fra omini, tipo uscite, cazzate varie. Io ho partecipato un paio di volte e la cosa ha destato fastidio in mia moglie. E' venuta fuori un pò di gelosia. Il cambiamento destava sospetti etc. Fino ad allora, la gelosia, quella attiva, non l'aveva mai mostrata così chiaramente. Così mi sono fermato a pensare ai rischi connessi al mio stile di vita. I rischi ci sono sempre stati, ma statisticamente aumentano con il passare del tempo. Ed allora mi sono detto: forse è il momento di ripensare il tutto.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' buona la mela cotta, oh. Ma le mele cotte sono buone quasi a prescindereda come sono effettivamente cucinate. Molto meglio cotte che crude.



dipende... se è la semplice mela cotta non mi piace...nelle torte e in altre preparazioni si


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende... *se è la semplice mela cotta non mi piace*...nelle torte e in altre preparazioni si


L'hai mai provata con un pò di cannella spolverata sopra?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

buon uomo io me ne sono andata e son venuti quelli delle mele cotte, non c'è pace per un povero traditore solipsistico


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buon uomo io me ne sono andata e son venuti quelli delle mele cotte, non c'è pace per un povero traditore solipsistico


eh lo so, ma qui mi aiuta la mia esperienza di padre, bisogna essere pazienti con i bimbi

comunque, for the records ed anche se la cosa ti lascia probabilmente indifferente, non ce l'avevo con te


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hai mai provata con un pò di cannella spolverata sopra?


si, ma non mi fa impazzire


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

*posso chiederti...*

il titolo della tesi? In cosa ti stai laureando?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma non mi fa impazzire



Vabbè, amen. La torta di mele spacca, comunque.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, amen. La torta di mele spacca, comunque.


Ma la torta di mele si!  io poi ho una ricetta buonissima con mele cannella e zucchero di canna  una libidine!
è la semplice mela cotta che non mi fa impazzire! :mrgreen:

ecco adoro pure lo strudel di mele!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma la torta di mele si!  io poi ho una ricetta buonissima con mele cannella e zucchero di canna  una libidine!
> è la semplice mela cotta che non mi fa impazzire! :mrgreen:
> 
> ecco adoro pure lo strudel di mele!


Cazzo, lo strudel...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo, lo strudel...


buonifffffffffffffffffffffimo


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il titolo della tesi? In cosa ti stai laureando?


anche se i fatti mi hanno dimostrato che sbaglio a risponderti, lo faccio per cortesia. Io non sto scrivendo nessuna tesi. Stavo solo cercando di parlare. Ma, come si può ben vedere, chi la pensa diversamente non ne ha diritto, e questo la dice lunga si costoro. 

La mia sperimentazione è sorta perchè volevo capire le ragioni delle assurdità che avvengono (e continuano ad avvenire) in questo forum. 

Il fatto è, ed è palese, che la mia opinione non è ammessa. Io non sono legittimato a parlare perché non vedo la mia colpa, perché non condivido. Ma io non mi piego a questa roba qui e rimango


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Scusate*

Ragazzi cosa c'entra tutto sto casino sul 3d di massinfedele?possiamo rimanere in tema?non vi capisco,massinfedele vuole parlarci della sua infedeltà,e non ci riesce,cazzo un pò di rispetto no?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> anche se i fatti mi hanno dimostrato che sbaglio a risponderti, lo faccio per cortesia. Io non sto scrivendo nessuna tesi. Stavo solo cercando di parlare. Ma, come si può ben vedere, chi la pensa diversamente non ne ha diritto, e questo la dice lunga si costoro.
> 
> La mia sperimentazione è sorta perchè volevo capire le ragioni delle assurdità che avvengono (e continuano ad avvenire) in questo forum.
> 
> Il fatto è, ed è palese, che la mia opinione non è ammessa. Io non sono legittimato a parlare perché non vedo la mia colpa, perché non condivido. *Ma io non mi piego a questa roba qui e rimango*


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ecco,ti cerchi certi cazziatoni...!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

E dai,chiede solo di esprimere un paio di concetti,e paintala su!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> anche se i fatti mi hanno dimostrato che sbaglio a risponderti, lo faccio per cortesia. Io non sto scrivendo nessuna tesi. Stavo solo cercando di parlare. Ma, come si può ben vedere, chi la pensa diversamente non ne ha diritto, e questo la dice lunga si costoro.
> 
> La mia sperimentazione è sorta perchè volevo capire le ragioni delle assurdità che avvengono (e continuano ad avvenire) in questo forum.
> 
> Il fatto è, ed è palese, che la mia opinione non è ammessa. Io non sono legittimato a parlare perché non vedo la mia colpa, perché non condivido. Ma io non mi piego a questa roba qui e rimango


Ma chi dice il contrario, ci mancherebbe. Però ti dico una cosa: avrei preferito che tu stessi scrivendo una tesi. In nome dello studio certi giochetti mi sarebbero stati più graditi. In ogni caso, adesso che la coperta è consumata... la trama è ben visibile a tutti, ed è anche facile prenderti in contropiede... se uno volesse prendersi la briga di farlo. Poi certo, tu sei molto più furbo di tutti quanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma chi dice il contrario, ci mancherebbe. Però ti dico una cosa: avrei preferito che tu stessi scrivendo una tesi. *In nome dello studio certi giochetti mi sarebbero stati più graditi.* In ogni caso, adesso che la coperta è consumata... la trama è ben visibile a tutti, ed è anche facile prenderti in contropiede... se uno volesse prendersi la briga di farlo. Poi certo, tu sei molto più furbo di tutti quanti.


Pure secchiona. Ma non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure secchiona. Ma non avevo dubbi.


 solo fino ai 15 anni, però.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai,chiede solo di esprimere un paio di concetti,e paintala su!!:mrgreen:



scusa cos'hai contro lo strudel di mele? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solo fino ai 15 anni, però.


Macchè.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma chi dice il contrario, ci mancherebbe. Però ti dico una cosa: avrei preferito che tu stessi scrivendo una tesi. In nome dello studio certi giochetti mi sarebbero stati più graditi. In ogni caso, adesso che la coperta è consumata... la trama è ben visibile a tutti, ed è anche facile prenderti in contropiede... se uno volesse prendersi la briga di farlo. Poi certo, tu sei molto più furbo di tutti quanti.


chi dice il contrario? Tutti coloro, te compresa, che continuano ad impedirmi di discutere in tranquillità. Ci sono parecchie persone serie su questo forum, ma ovviamente ben si guardano dal partecipare a questa cagnara.

Io non sono furbo, sono solo una persona che vorrebbe parlare. Non ho nessun problema a rispondere a chi non la pensa come me e se disgusto qualcuno, quel qualcuno può non leggermi.

Ma no, eh no. Dobbiamo eliminarlo costui, perché non si può sopportare la sola presenza di uno che dice che la fedeltà è una cazzata. 

E' sia, fate pure. Ma io rimango


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Simò*

Io non capisco questo ostracismo!Perchè non possiamo dare la possibilità a massy di spiegare le dinamiche della sua infedeltà?siam quasi a 2500 post e ancora tante cose non sono chiare dove cazzo vogliamo arrivare???


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè.


hai visto che ti sei riunito? voilà


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Lasciamolo parlare dai...!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco questo ostracismo!Perchè non possiamo dare la possibilità a massy di spiegare le dinamiche della sua infedeltà?siam quasi a 2500 post e ancora tante cose non sono chiare dove cazzo vogliamo arrivare???


dimentichi di dire che circa 2400 sono fesserie dovuti a voi, ma ovviamente non è vero, sono tutte menzogne.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai visto che ti sei riunito? voilà


Con chi? Con Sbriciolata? Macchè, è pia lei.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con chi? Con Sbriciolata? Macchè, è pia lei.


con me


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Guarda che sono d'accordo con te,però anche tu sei un minimo prolisso!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> chi dice il contrario? Tutti coloro, te compresa, che continuano ad impedirmi di discutere in tranquillità. Ci sono parecchie persone serie su questo forum, ma ovviamente ben si guardano dal partecipare a questa cagnara.
> 
> Io non sono furbo, sono solo una persona che vorrebbe parlare. Non ho nessun problema a rispondere a chi non la pensa come me e se disgusto qualcuno, quel qualcuno può non leggermi.
> 
> ...


ad onor del vero che la fedeltà è una cazzata lo dicono , lo hanno detto e lo diranno spesso.
di solito però la fanno più breve e non allungano il brodo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai visto che ti sei riunito? voilà


ah con me dicevi? Eh... ma non è che ci riuniamo, siamo due corpi e un'anima io e Joey. Io alzo la palla e lui schiaccia(lui è più alto). La sera discutiamo la strategia, abbiamo un sacco di schemi. Uno è quello di fare una serie di domande, ripetendole sempre, facendo finta di non capire le risposte. Hai presente?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> con me


E se pia pure tu.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con chi? Con Sbriciolata? Macchè, è pia lei.


no no, siete un bel gruppetto davvero. bella gente


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad onor del vero che la fedeltà è una cazzata lo dicono , lo hanno detto e lo diranno spesso.
> di solito però la fanno più breve e non allungano il brodo


io l'avrei fatta brevissima se non fossi stato insultato. Ho reagito, tutto qua.

E siete voi, e non io, a continuare a seguirmi, a parlare d'altro, di torte, di strategie. E' davvero tutto chiarissimo


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Non ero io che schiacciavo?Ho pure l'altezza...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

ma guarda che quando si arriva a parlare di torte è poprio perché è esaurita la discussione, secondo me





massinfedele ha detto:


> io l'avrei fatta brevissima se non fossi stato insultato. Ho reagito, tutto qua.
> 
> E siete voi, e non io, a continuare a seguirmi, a parlare d'altro, di torte, di strategie. E' davvero tutto chiarissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no no, *siete un bel gruppetto davvero*. bella gente


essì. La cosa ti dà noia?


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Intanto siamo alla torta e non alla frutta,e poi ha ragione massy,aveva tutta l'intenzione di essere conciso!Dai minerva un minimo di onestà!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che sono d'accordo con te,però anche tu sei un minimo prolisso!


tu sei d'accordo con me? Senti oscuro, io ti capisco e davvero non ho nulla contro di te.

Quel che chiedevo a te, ed ai tuoi amici, tutti simpaticamente riuniti nel mio 3D, era semplicemente di non insistere con la vostra persecuzione. Ma no c'è modo. I fatti, ripeto, sono qui dentro, a provare che quel che dico è vero.

Io continuo a rispondere, tranquillamente e pacatamente. Voi continuate a fare ciò che evidentemente ritenete giusto fare: impedire a qualcuno di parlare liberamente.

Vedi, per me questa è una malefatta molto più grave del tradimento. Ma noi siamo diversi, ed io semplicemente contesto con la forza delle parole e della logica ciò che non condivido


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che quando si arriva a parlare di torte è poprio perché è esaurita la discussione, secondo me


ancora menti sapendo di mentire. Siete voi a parlare di torte e sapete bene perché

Se smetteste, altri verrebbero a parlare. Ci sono stati, tanti, e tornerebbero. Persone che ascoltano e rispondono. Persone che altro non sono che persone vere. Ma con 3000 pagine di insulti, torte ed altre baggianate fuggono. 

Ma questo, ripeto, è il motivo per cui voi siete qui. 

Ma io il 3D non lo chiudo, non accetto le violazioni dei diritti fondamentali


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no no, siete un bel gruppetto davvero. bella gente


Tu devi capire che non è che siamo un gruppo. Io non faccio gruppo con nessuno. E' che se scrivi tante stronzate tanta gente ti dice che sei uno stronzo, ma non è che fanno gruppo, la ragione sei tu che sei stronzo.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> essì. La cosa ti dà noia?


buon per voi, ma si mi dà noia essere perseguitato dal vostro bel gruppetto. io sono un tipo strano, non mi piace essere perseguitato


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu devi capire che non è che siamo un gruppo. Io non faccio gruppo con nessuno. E' che se scrivi tante stronzate tanta gente ti dice che sei uno stronzo, ma non è che fanno gruppo, la ragione sei tu che sei stronzo.


no no, la ragione è che tu fai gruppo. sono stronzo? Vai via e non mi vedrai più, invece come un cagnolino stai qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ancora menti sapendo di mentire. Siete voi a parlare di torte e sapete bene perché
> 
> Se smetteste, *altri verrebbero a parlare. Ci sono stati, tanti, e tornerebbero*. Persone che ascoltano e rispondono. Persone che altro non sono che persone vere. Ma con 3000 pagine di insulti, torte ed altre baggianate fuggono.
> 
> ...


Alè. Avevamo il messia ... e pure 'stavolta... evabbè. La storia si ripete del resto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Guarda che per me hai ragione!!Mi pare non ti sto insultando!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no no, la ragione è che tu fai gruppo. sono stronzo? Vai via e non mi vedrai più, invece come un cagnolino stai qui


Io stavo parlando di mele cotte, veramente.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io stavo parlando di mele cotte, veramente.


e qui stai


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> buon per voi, ma si mi dà noia essere perseguitato dal vostro bel gruppetto. io sono un tipo strano, non mi piace essere *perseguitato*


sì caro, ti comprendo. E' evidente a tutti. Le toghe rosse del web. Organizzi anche cene eleganti con le tue amanti?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che per me hai ragione!!Mi pare non ti sto insultando!!


io neppure


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no no, la ragione è che tu fai gruppo. sono stronzo? Vai via e non mi vedrai più, invece come un cagnolino stai qui


è che ci dispiace lasciarti solo:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e qui stai



E se se ne parla qui dove altro dovrei stare?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ancora menti sapendo di mentire. Siete voi a parlare di torte e sapete bene perché
> 
> Se smetteste, altri verrebbero a parlare. Ci sono stati, tanti, e tornerebbero. Persone che ascoltano e rispondono. Persone che altro non sono che persone vere. Ma con 3000 pagine di insulti, torte ed altre baggianate fuggono.
> 
> ...


intanto esigo una risposta personalizzata in quanto individuo unico, in secondo luogo prendi nota del fatto che non mento .
ma segnatelo bene anche perché in codesto posto solo i cretini hanno motivi per raccontar palle


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Non ti piace esser perseguitato?ti posso capire.....!Pensa che fino a qualche giorno fa mi son  sentito perseguitato come te..c'erano tre tipi che mi ricoprivano di insulti anche quando non ero presente.....!Ecco, sarebbe onesto da parte tue ,dire a quei tre ceffi di non perseguitarmi,con insulti vari,e di non sporcare il tuo 3d ma non hai letto?ti capisco....eccome se ti capisco!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto esigo una risposta personalizzata in quanto individuo unico, in secondo luogo prendi nota del fatto che non mento .
> ma segnatelo bene anche perché in codesto posto solo i cretini hanno motivi per raccontar palle


scusa minerva, è la discussione a margine che mi distrae. Ok, comunque rimane il punto che costoro continuano a parlare di mele cotte per impedire una discussione.

Quanto ai cretini che raccontano palle, se ti riferisci a me, ti segnalo che tutto ciò di cui ho parlato, è vero. Gli insulti e reazioni varie per far fronte a coloro i quali ancora, dopo mesi, sono qui nel 3D, erano invece altra cosa.

Ma vedi, per come ragiono io, anche chi viola quelle che io considero regole, ha diritto al rispetto di una risposta corretta. E così faccio. Nell'assuno che costui potrebbe pensare di non violare alcuna regola. Ed allora spiego, spiego, ed ancora spiego. Cosa? La ragione della mia regola, per saggiarne la validità. Ed era quello che facevo con chi, non richiesto, giudicava il mio stile di vita.

Per quanto ti riguarda, sei finita in mezzo a questo calderone, ma sono ragionevolmente certo che ci sei finita ingiustamente e, pertanto, mi scuso


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti piace esser perseguitato?ti posso capire.....!Pensa che fino a qualche giorno fa mi son sentito perseguitato come te..c'erano tre tipi che mi ricoprivano di insulti anche quando non ero presente.....!Ecco, sarebbe onesto da parte tue ,dire a quei tre ceffi di non perseguitarmi,con insulti vari,e di non sporcare il tuo 3d ma non hai letto?ti capisco....eccome se ti capisco!


sono certo che non lo faranno più, dipende solo da te, da come ti comporti tu. Ecco, se tu la smettessi, e con te i tuoi amichetti, nessuno avrebbe ragione di reagire. Basterebbe poco, molto poco. Che però sembra essere troppo


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massy*

Infatti mi sembra di aver chiarito il tutto e di aver smesso!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembra di aver chiarito il tutto e di aver smesso!


dici? con il tuo nuovo 3D che si riferisce a me hai smesso? Con i tuoi continui messaggi inutili nel mio 3D hai smesso? 
secondo te, tu, joey, sbriciolata, simy cosa state facendo? Qual'è il vostro intento? Pensaci, se non lo sai (forse non lo sai, incredibilmente credo che tu potresti anche non capirlo) e forse capirai


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dici? con il tuo nuovo 3D che si riferisce a me hai smesso? Con i tuoi continui messaggi inutili nel mio 3D hai smesso?
> secondo te, tu, *joey*, sbriciolata, simy cosa state facendo? Qual'è il vostro intento? Pensaci, se non lo sai (forse non lo sai, incredibilmente credo che tu potresti anche non capirlo) e forse capirai


Il mio personalissimo è castrarti ogni volta che scrivi fesserie. Ma non perchè sei tu, lo faccio in generale. Diciamo che sono un benefettare, se vuoi. Un filantropo.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio personalissimo è castrarti ogni volta che scrivi fesserie. Ma non perchè sei tu, lo faccio in generale. Diciamo che sono un benefettare, se vuoi. Un filantropo.


no joey, sei solo quel che sei, che emerge chiarissimo da quesl che scrivi


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massy*

Ma che dici?ho aperto quel 3d proprio per lasciar libero il tuo...!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che dici?ho aperto quel 3d proprio per lasciar libero il tuo...!!


Ho capîto oscuro. Io, come al solito, ho detto quel che pensavo. Voi volete continuare, liberissimi


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no joey, sei solo quel che sei, che emerge chiarissimo da quesl che scrivi



Cioè? Dimmi dimmi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massy*

ok non scrivero più qui dentro!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ok non scrivero più qui dentro!


non ti crede nessuno!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Dimmi dimmi.


no, joey, io quel che dovevo dirti l'ho detto. E per qualche istante ho anche pensato, a torto, che fosse un colloquio. Ora so e non mi interessa parlare con te. Non mi interessi come persona, come pensi, come ti comporti. Sei proprio l'esatto opposto di chi io considero una persona valida. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, sei aria, non fresca purtroppo, ma aria. Tu vuoi continuare ad importunarmi? Fai pure.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ok non scrivero più qui dentro!


puoi ovviamente scrivere nel merito, se ti va. ma se è per importunare, lo apprezzerei, si


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, joey, io quel che dovevo dirti l'ho detto. E per qualche istante ho anche pensato, a torto, che fosse un colloquio. Ora so e non mi interessa parlare con te. Non mi interessi come persona, come pensi, come ti comporti. *Sei proprio l'esatto opposto di chi io considero una persona valida.* Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, sei aria, non fresca purtroppo, ma aria. Tu vuoi continuare ad importunarmi? Fai pure.


Il che, amico mio, mi rincuora non poco.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

ma è il tuo compleanno.....lo festeggerai in famiglia?


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ascolta è passata un ora dall'ultimo post.... nessuno interviene,ho la sensazione che la colpa non sia la nostra....!


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Un attimo che risponde a tutti calma cazzo!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il titolo della tesi? In cosa ti stai laureando?


Azioni e reazioni alle puttanate. 
Facoltà di Stronzologia. .


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Olèèèèèèèèèèèèè*

Ore 13.12 adesso non ammassatevi che risponderà a tutti!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu devi capire che non è che siamo un gruppo. Io non faccio gruppo con nessuno. E' che se scrivi tante stronzate tanta gente ti dice che sei uno stronzo, ma non è che fanno gruppo, la ragione sei tu che sei stronzo.


Il copyright sullo stronzo e mio però. 20 euro. cash o bonifico.mando iban? 
Angelo (anche quello sopra c'est moi)


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Se non intervenivi ero curioso di vedere quanto tempo sarebbe passato.........!Sembra che i nostri post siano ostativi ed inibitori,qui c'è gente che brama,e non scrive a causa nostra....!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è il tuo compleanno.....lo festeggerai in famiglia?


si, i bimbi hanno organizzato una cena a sorpresa. Avrò la mia corona da festeggiato ed i loro disegni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non intervenivi ero curioso di vedere quanto tempo sarebbe passato.........!Sembra che i nostri post siano ostativi ed inibitori,qui c'è gente che brama,e non scrive a causa nostra....!


sì... come direbbe Lothar si sentono i bramiti da fuori!

(era orrenda lo so ma non la tenevo)


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Per favore,non creare altro casino con post ot!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non intervenivi ero curioso di vedere quanto tempo sarebbe passato.........!Sembra che i nostri post siano ostativi ed inibitori,qui c'è gente che brama,e non scrive a causa nostra....!


Ma ii rispondo nel meriti. e il merito è che scrive solo puttanate.  
Angelo


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Cazzo questo è vero!Vabbè allora non conto i tuoi post!Grazie!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

io ho non tradisco più, ma per ragioni diverse. l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che devi cercare di costruire una nuova vita. non è solo smettere di tradire, devi guardare anche ad altro nella tua vita. le cose che fai, ad esempio e come far sì che questo cambio di vita non stravolga quella familiare. è un percorso e come tutti i percorsi è incidentato. inizia esplorando


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Perchè*

Perchè far sparire il mio 3d appallamento???


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè far sparire il mio 3d appallamento???


Forse s'è lamentato qualcuno?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè far sparire il mio 3d appallamento???


Tranquillo Oscuro: qualcuno avrà pensato di segnalarlo. Tu SAI com'è contento Admin quando gli rompono le palle per 'ste robe, no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

ma dove vanno a finire i treddini cancellati?
sapete , c'è sempre il mio da qualche parte (so quanto la cosa vi stia a cuore:mrgreen


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove vanno a finire i treddini cancellati?
> sapete , c'è sempre il mio da qualche parte (so quanto la cosa vi stia a cuore:mrgreen


Tranquilla: vanno nel paradiso dei treddini, terabyte di verdi pascoli...


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquillo Oscuro: qualcuno avrà pensato di segnalarlo. Tu SAI com'è contento Admin quando gli rompono le palle per 'ste robe, no?


vorrà dire che continueremo a parlare qui....che ne pensate?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vorrà dire che continueremo a parlare qui....che ne pensate?


Io ho un'idea migliore: stai a vedere.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho un'idea migliore: stai a vedere.


già ti ho capito... vai!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho un'idea migliore: stai a vedere.


Organizzi una raccolta fondi per i bisognosi?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquilla: vanno nel paradiso dei treddini, terabyte di verdi pascoli...


meno male, mi rassicuri .una preghierina alla sera per il mio treddino la faccio sempre.
spero solo che non stia vicino a quella buzzurra della piscina di free


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

*oscuro*

te l'avevo detto che avresti postato, non eri credibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

*fatto...*

...così possiamo sgombrare il campo.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto che avresti postato, non eri credibile.


perchè ci stanno boicottando...


----------



## Non Registrato27 (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno



penso che il tuo bisogno di parlarne qui, con persone che non conosci, sia reale.

forse tu stesso censuri, non approvi fino in fondo la parte di te che nascondi così bene agli altri, altrimenti come spieghi che non ci sia anche una sola persona di cui ti fidi, un amico che reputi vero e dal quale non ti sentiresti giudicato?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè ci stanno boicottando...


che teneri :carneval:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che teneri :carneval:


:inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


ma dai!! Poi Oscuro si ingelosisce e mi scrive 200 Private per tenermi lontana dal tuo petto....:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ho non tradisco più, ma per ragioni diverse. l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che devi cercare di costruire una nuova vita. non è solo smettere di tradire, devi guardare anche ad altro nella tua vita. le cose che fai, ad esempio e come far sì che questo cambio di vita non stravolga quella familiare. è un percorso e come tutti i percorsi è incidentato. inizia esplorando


cosa è successo nella tua relazione di coppia?


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma dai!! Poi Oscuro si ingelosisce e mi scrive 200 Private per tenermi lontana dal tuo petto....:rotfl:



Ma infatti i cuori erano per lui visto che hai scritto "teneri"


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato27 ha detto:


> penso che il tuo bisogno di parlarne qui, con persone che non conosci, sia reale.
> 
> forse tu stesso censuri, non approvi fino in fondo la parte di te che nascondi così bene agli altri, altrimenti come spieghi che non ci sia anche una sola persona di cui ti fidi, un amico che reputi vero e dal quale non ti sentiresti giudicato?


prima di rispondere a se o meno io censuri il mio comportamento, rispondo alla tua domanda. Il motivo per cui non ho mai condiviso è duplice, da un lato non voglio che la cosa diventi in alcun modo parte del mio mondo reale, dall'altro non voglio che terzi parte di questo mondo sappiano cose che mia moglie non sa. Non voglio che nessuno la guardi pensando: sei una cornuta. Ovvio che parlare con persone amiche piacerebbe anche a me, ma non lo ritengo opportuno.

Quanto alla prima parte, non tutto è bianco e nero. Una parte di me, in maniera irrazionale, disapprova il mio comportamento. Ma la parte razionale approva. Non ti nascondo che mi piacerebbe essere uno che non ha bisogno dell'infedeltà. Sarei contento anche io di non essere così. Tutto più facile. Ma così non è, ed occorre fare delle valutazioni e delle scelte. Ne ho fatte, giuste o sbagliate. Ed ora mi appresto a farne delle altre, con il mio solito metodo. L'analisi.


----------



## Non Registrato27 (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> prima di rispondere a se o meno io censuri il mio comportamento, rispondo alla tua domanda. Il motivo per cui non ho mai condiviso è duplice, da un lato non voglio che la cosa diventi in alcun modo parte del mio mondo reale, dall'altro non voglio che terzi parte di questo mondo sappiano cose che mia moglie non sa. Non voglio che nessuno la guardi pensando: sei una cornuta. Ovvio che parlare con persone amiche piacerebbe anche a me, ma non lo ritengo opportuno.
> 
> Quanto alla prima parte, non tutto è bianco e nero. Una parte di me, in maniera irrazionale, disapprova il mio comportamento. Ma la parte razionale approva. Non ti nascondo che mi piacerebbe essere uno che non ha bisogno dell'infedeltà. Sarei contento anche io di non essere così. Tutto più facile. Ma così non è, ed occorre fare delle valutazioni e delle scelte. Ne ho fatte, giuste o sbagliate. Ed ora mi appresto a farne delle altre, con il mio solito metodo. L'analisi.



vedi, penso che tu stesso, senza esserne del tutto consapevole, censuri, neghi l'esistenza del tuo mondo parallelo.
affinchè qualcosa esista bisogna "portarla in superficie", guardarla anche attraverso lo sguardo altrui.
nel tuo caso, sembra che tu custodisca un'immagine di te che "fuori" non sarebbe accettata, ma il primo che la vede inaccettabile sei tu.

temi che consegnando al "reale" quello che adesso è "inesistente", solo tuo, tu debba poi affrontare uno specchio doloroso, una faticosa riorganizzazione di te stesso.
ed è quello che stai tentando di fare qui: cerchi ragioni valide per smettere di essere duplice, le cerchi validissime, perchè devono fronteggiare la resistenza attrezzata che, per necessità di equilibrio, hai costruito negli anni.

che cosa pensi non funzioni più nell'equilibrio che vuoi abbandonare?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato27 ha detto:


> vedi, penso che tu stesso, senza esserne del tutto consapevole, censuri, neghi l'esistenza del tuo mondo parallelo.
> affinchè qualcosa esista bisogna "portarla in superficie", guardarla anche attraverso lo sguardo altrui.
> nel tuo caso, sembra che tu custodisca un'immagine di te che "fuori" non sarebbe accettata, ma il primo che la vede inaccettabile sei tu.
> 
> ...


potresti aver ragione.

L'equilibrio funziona ancora, ma temo che possa rompersi. Probabilmente la causa sta nel fatto che ho cercato, qualche tempo fa, di guadagnare un pò di tempo autonomo (non ne abbiamo, nel nostro sistema di vita) con un amico che organizza uscite etc. Nulla di male, ma ha arrecato fastidio ed è uscita la gelosia, quella attiva. Ho visto qualcosa che mi ha preoccupato: lo spettro di quello che accadrebbe se mi scoprisse. 

Devo dire che una delle cose che mi preoccupa di più sono i figli. Credo che gli effetti su di loro sarebbero pesanti. Ecco, questa in breve l'origine della "revisione dell'equilibrio"


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> prima di rispondere a se o meno io censuri il mio comportamento, rispondo alla tua domanda. Il motivo per cui non ho mai condiviso è duplice, da un lato non voglio che la cosa diventi in alcun modo parte del mio mondo reale, dall'altro non voglio che terzi parte di questo mondo sappiano cose che mia moglie non sa. Non voglio che nessuno la guardi pensando: sei una cornuta. Ovvio che parlare con persone amiche piacerebbe anche a me, ma non lo ritengo opportuno.
> 
> Quanto alla prima parte, non tutto è bianco e nero. Una parte di me, in maniera irrazionale, disapprova il mio comportamento. Ma la parte razionale approva. Non ti nascondo che mi piacerebbe essere uno che non ha bisogno dell'infedeltà. Sarei contento anche io di non essere così. Tutto più facile. Ma così non è, ed occorre fare delle valutazioni e delle scelte. Ne ho fatte, giuste o sbagliate. Ed ora mi appresto a farne delle altre, con il mio solito metodo. L'analisi.



Sul fatto di non esserti confidato con nessuno nel reale concordo...

Per il resto che soddisfazione di dà essere infedele ? Andrenalina? 


Comunque io sono convinta che tua moglie qualcosa sa o immagina...pensiero mio eh...


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sul fatto di non esserti confidato con nessuno nel reale concordo...
> 
> Per il resto che soddisfazione di dà essere infedele ? Andrenalina?
> 
> ...



no, io credo di no.
ha detto che tradisce per lo più quando è fuori per lavoro e comunque storie non impegnative ergo il comportamento di Massi in famiglia è sempre uguale, prova che solo dopo le sue uscite con amici la moglie abbia mostrato gelosia.
Se sospettasse, gelosa com'è, si sarebbe nascosta nella valigia secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, io credo di no.
> ha detto che tradisce per lo più quando è fuori per lavoro e comunque storie non impegnative ergo il comportamento di Massi in famiglia è sempre uguale, prova che solo dopo le sue uscite con amici la moglie abbia mostrato gelosia.
> Se sospettasse, gelosa com'è, si sarebbe nascosta nella valigia secondo me.


Io mi chiedo come fai a fare da sponda ad un deficiente del genere. Mah.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, io credo di no.
> ha detto che tradisce per lo più quando è fuori per lavoro e comunque storie non impegnative ergo il comportamento di Massi in famiglia è sempre uguale, prova che solo dopo le sue uscite con amici la moglie abbia mostrato gelosia.
> Se sospettasse, gelosa com'è, si sarebbe nascosta nella valigia secondo me.



Secondo me il comportamento non è uguale, con tutti i dubbi che ha sarà più irritabile...

Poi io non vivo con loro in famiglia quindi la sparo ,ma è una sensazione ....poi lo ha detto anche lui in un post che per la moglie può fare quello che vuole ma l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere....


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come fai a fare da sponda ad un deficiente del genere. Mah.



Sponda?


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come fai a fare da sponda ad un deficiente del genere. Mah.


deficiente?


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come fai a fare da sponda ad un deficiente del genere. Mah.


perche' so' uguali...

elementare uotson...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> deficiente?


Chi? Massinfede ex trombeur? Hai voglia. E sponda pure. Spalla, come preferisci.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me il comportamento non è uguale, con tutti i dubbi che ha sarà più irritabile...
> 
> Poi io non vivo con loro in famiglia quindi la sparo ,ma è una sensazione ....*poi lo ha detto anche lui in un post che per la moglie può fare quello che vuole ma l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere...*.


Non ho capito.
la moglie dice che lui può fare quello che vuole l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere?
E' il contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> la moglie dice che lui può fare quello che vuole l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere?
> E' il contrario.



Si, ricordo che exmassi scrisse quello che lunapiena ha scritto.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me il comportamento non è uguale, con tutti i dubbi che ha sarà più irritabile...
> 
> Poi io non vivo con loro in famiglia quindi la sparo ,ma è una sensazione ....poi lo ha detto anche lui in un post che per la moglie può fare quello che vuole ma l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere....


no, non credo sospetti nulla. Lo direbbe, per carattere tira fuori tutto. Sono riuscito a far rientrare la gelosia in maniera progressiva. All' inizio mi disturbavo di essere sospettato ingiustamente. Poi piano piano le ho permesso di fare tutte le verifiche che voleva. Ora siamo tranquilli, come prima. Nessuna verifica mentre viaggio. Nel periodo di gelosia, invece, le verifiche erano frequenti.

Perché tradisco? La domanda delle domande. Ci sono le ragioni che conosco e quelle che magari non conosco, più forse DNA. Fra le ragioni che mi vengono in mente, in ordine sparso: l'emozione della nuova conquista, la libertà del momento, il piacere per il piacere, l'aspetto onirico, le follie che si fanno solo il primo giorno, il sesso sfrenato dell'inizio del desiderio, il primo bacio. Privarmi di questa parte della mia vita vorrà dire cambiare molto di me, anche nella vita reale. Perché mia moglie oggi nion mi toglie nulla. Io per darmi a lei non ho rinunciato ad una parte di me. Sono rimasto io. Ma la rinuncia che farò, se la farò, sarà per lei.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ricordo che exmassi scrisse quello che lunapiena ha scritto.



no, io ricordo che invece ha scritto che all'inizio lui le diceva che se lei si fosse presa svaghi, basta che non lo venisse a sapere, per lui non c'erano problemi, ma lei si incazzava e litigavano.
Quindi lui ha smesso di dirglielo e si è trasformato nel massimo fedele davanti alla gente perchè lei non ammetteva svaghi, mentre lui si anche per lei.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> la moglie dice che lui può fare quello che vuole l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere?
> E' il contrario.


lui ha scritto che la moglie può fare quello che vuole ma lui non vorrebbe saperlo.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> la moglie dice che lui può fare quello che vuole l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere?
> E' il contrario.


confermo, è il contrario. Sono io che lo dicevo, non apprezzato. Ora ho smesso


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lui ha scritto che la moglie può fare quello che vuole ma lui non vorrebbe saperlo.


ale' mo' partono altri 2000 post sulla negazione delle stronzate che scrive e che se rimangia...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ale' mo' partono altri 2000 post sulla negazione delle stronzate che scrive e che se rimangia...


perdono!

vado ad autofustigarmi. :idea:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sponda?


è un tentativo di buttarla in caciara come al solito. ho provato in tutti i modi di convincere questi gentiluomini di levarsi dalle balle, ma sono delle piattole di professione. appiccicati a me, mi seguono, mi ascoltano, insomma, non possono fare a meno di me. Che ci posso fare, è lo charme del traditore seriale


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' so' uguali...
> 
> elementare uotson...


No. A parte che Tebe è stata fedele quando le è stato chiesto come requisito di coppia dalla persona amata, non mi pare neghi la realtà a prescindere come fa quell'altro svantaggiato.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, io ricordo che invece ha scritto che all'inizio lui le diceva che se lei si fosse presa svaghi, basta che non lo venisse a sapere, per lui non c'erano problemi, ma lei si incazzava e litigavano.
> Quindi lui ha smesso di dirglielo e si è trasformato nel massimo fedele davanti alla gente perchè lei non ammetteva svaghi, mentre lui si anche per lei.


conferma autentica e timbrata


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> è un tentativo di buttarla in caciara come al solito. ho provato in tutti i modi di convincere questi gentiluomini di levarsi dalle balle, ma sono delle piattole di professione. appiccicati a me, mi seguono, mi ascoltano, insomma, non possono fare a meno di me. Che ci posso fare, è lo charme del traditore seriale


Non stavo neanche parlando con te per la verità. Sono sinceramente curioso.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> la moglie dice che lui può fare quello che vuole l'importante è che non lo venga a sapere?
> E' il contrario.



A me sembrava di aver letto così...
non ho voglia nè tempo di ricercarmi il post...bhò...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. A parte che Tebe è stata fedele quando le è stato chiesto come requisito di coppia dalla persona amata, non mi pare neghi la realtà a prescindere come fa quell'altro svantaggiato.


tebe, se puoi, non raccogliere l'inizio di una nuova diatriba azionato dal piattolone isterico, altrimenti si riparte. Lascio a te la scelta, ma se puoi, te ne sarei grato


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lui ha scritto che la moglie può fare quello che vuole ma lui non vorrebbe saperlo.



appunto. era quello che volevo dire.
Ma mi sembrava che luna e ultimo avessero capito il contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lui ha scritto che la moglie può fare quello che vuole ma lui non vorrebbe saperlo.



Lui secoli fa ha scritto che, la moglie lo conosce, e lui potrebbe anche tradirlo, l'importante che lei non sappia.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sembrava di aver letto così...
> non ho voglia nè tempo di ricercarmi il post...bhò...


mia moglie non ha mai detto una cosa del genere, sono io che lo sostenevo all'inizio. Te lo posso assicurare


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perdono!
> 
> vado ad autofustigarmi. :idea:



vuoi una mano?
Sono bravissima con la frusta


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tebe, se puoi, non raccogliere l'inizio di una nuova diatriba azionato dal piattolone isterico, altrimenti si riparte. Lascio a te la scelta, ma se puoi, te ne sarei grato


Ou, sto parlando con un'altra persona.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lui secoli fa ha scritto che, la moglie lo conosce, e lui potrebbe anche tradirlo, l'importante che lei non sappia.


assolutamente no, nel modo più assoluto. RIPETO PER I NON UDENTI: NOOOOOOO


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> confermo, è il contrario. Sono io che lo dicevo, non apprezzato. Ora ho smesso


Ah! avevo letto male. 

Io comunque sto parlando di molte ma molte ma molte pagine dietro. Stiamo parlando della stessa cosa ?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> appunto. era quello che volevo dire.
> Ma mi sembrava che luna e ultimo avessero capito il contrario.



Si avevo capito il contrario, mi riferisco comunque ad una frase di massi di un mucchio di pagine fa. Probabilmente ricordo male.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi una mano?
> Sono bravissima con la frusta


ti aspetto.....


----------



## Valeniente (21 Novembre 2012)

*le colpe non si cancellano, ma sei ancora in tempo*



massinfedele ha detto:


> non è la ragione di cui parlavi tu prima, se sei la stessa persona. E' un pò complesso. In breve, la storia è questa. La nostra famiglia fa tutto assieme. Non ci sono spazi autonomi ed è stato sempre così. Da qualche tempo, c'è un amico che organizza delle cose fra omini, tipo uscite, cazzate varie. Io ho partecipato un paio di volte e la cosa ha destato fastidio in mia moglie. E' venuta fuori un pò di gelosia. Il cambiamento destava sospetti etc. Fino ad allora, la gelosia, quella attiva, non l'aveva mai mostrata così chiaramente. Così mi sono fermato a pensare ai rischi connessi al mio stile di vita. I rischi ci sono sempre stati, ma statisticamente aumentano con il passare del tempo. Ed allora mi sono detto: forse è il momento di ripensare il tutto.


Dipende dalla diffidenza di tua moglie, come persona intendo, io sono stata doppiamente cretina, sembra impossibile ma nonostante avessi avuto, tramite altri, un messaggio chiarissimo che mio marito aveva una relazione, davanti alle sue smentite ci sono cascata, ovvio, il sospetto da allora l'avevo avuto, ma per motivi vari lui è spesso fuori casa e di notte, io viaggio spesso, dopo questo episodio, neppure mi è bastato un msg eloquente beccato per caso sul suo celllullare, stranamente lasciato acceso sul divano, e anche qui lui a dire che era una pazza, e la scema, io, a crederci. Finito?
Macchè, qualche mese ricevo un msg, dopo una mia telefonata a cui l'altra non ha risposto, dove mi dice che mio marito quel giorno era con lei, lo so che a leggermi oggi mi do della cretina e mi fermo, ma anche in quell'occasione pur con duemila dubbi, ci sono cascata di nuovo, pur rimanendo ormai in allerta. Ma come fai a curare uno quando esce ed ha tutto il tempo che vuole per farsi gli affari suoi, e che con te si comporta gentilmente, premuroso, e che ti cerca spesso?
Tutto è crollato quando l'altra, disperata, sembra perchè lui non si decideva a 'scegliere', mi ha telefonato, naturalmente non potendo più negare ha cominciato ad ammattere a spizzichi, ancora oggi gli estorco /come suona male questa parola, è corretta?) a fatica giorno per giorno qualche cosa in più, ma è una tortura, sia per me che per lui.
Perchè non ha smesso di frequentarla dopo il primo avvertimento?
Perchè ha continuato a dire che era una pazza psicopatica e un amico a perorare la cosa?
Possibile sia vera la sua versione che lei da due anni lo minacciava di dirmi tutto? Cosa che poi, tardi, a parte il primo messaggio, ha fatto esplicitamente?
Non poteva dopo il primo avvertimento, due anni fa, confessare?

Oggi è molto molto peggio, credo, insanabile o quasi la nostra relazione.

Se ami tua moglie fermati, prima lo farai meno la farai soffrire nel malaugurato caso lo dovesse scoprire.

Non c'è mai stato niente, nella mia vita, che mi ha fatto stare tanto male come questo tradimento. E' peggio di un trapano nella testa che mi martella giorno e notte. Tutti gli ultimi anni della nostra vita cosa sono stati?

Non so come finirà, vado a fasi alterne, non vorrei mai uscire da casa, non vorrei mai allontanarmi da lui e contemporaneamente vorrei sparisse per sempre, ma dal mondo.

La sua scelta di restare con me è sincera o non ha scelta?


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. A parte che Tebe è stata fedele quando le è stato chiesto come requisito di coppia dalla persona amata, non mi pare neghi la realtà a prescindere come fa quell'altro svantaggiato.


se e' per quello "tecnicamente" e' ancora fedele, visto che scopa' co' magnager ed i suoi 10 cm e' come farse un ditalino...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si avevo capito il contrario, mi riferisco comunque ad una frase di massi di un mucchio di pagine fa. Probabilmente ricordo male.


se del caso, mi sono espresso male. L'ho scritto tantissime volte che mia moglie non ragiona come me. Tanto che questa è una delle accuse dei piattoloni


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente no, nel modo più assoluto. RIPETO PER I NON UDENTI: NOOOOOOO



Aòò:calcio: Calma e non gridare! mica sto solo a leggere qua, minchia










































Mi sento Joey talvolta... cioè mi sento alpha talvolta :mrgreen: alpa? alpha? non mi sento più Joey, minchia!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mia moglie non ha mai detto una cosa del genere, sono io che lo sostenevo all'inizio. Te lo posso assicurare


Ci credo ..ci credo ...
ho letto male io ...


Ma continuo a sostenere che in tutta la sua gelosia e nell'averti controllato mail e altro  un sospetto c'è...

Poi questo non cambia nulla per te...
E spero che tu riesca a smettere altrimenti la vedo male...
per la tua salute mentale intendo ...


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> potresti aver ragione.
> 
> L'equilibrio funziona ancora, ma temo che possa rompersi. Probabilmente la causa sta nel fatto che ho cercato, qualche tempo fa, di guadagnare un pò di tempo autonomo (non ne abbiamo, nel nostro sistema di vita) con un amico che organizza uscite etc. Nulla di male, ma ha arrecato fastidio ed è uscita la gelosia, quella attiva. Ho visto qualcosa che mi ha preoccupato: lo spettro di quello che accadrebbe se mi scoprisse.
> 
> Devo dire che una delle cose che mi preoccupa di più sono i figli. Credo che gli effetti su di loro sarebbero pesanti. Ecco, questa in breve l'origine della "revisione dell'equilibrio"




Quindi tu sai già quello che potrebbe accadere se tua moglie venisse a sapere della tua vita nascosta non sono solo ipotesi o pensieri. 
E nonostante ne abbia avuto un assaggio questo non ti è sufficiente per cambiare.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se e' per quello "tecnicamente" e' ancora fedele, visto che scopa' co' magnager ed i suoi 10 cm e' come farse un ditalino...
> 
> ahahahah


Hai pure ragionissima, peraltro.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aòò:calcio: Calma e non gridare! mica sto solo a leggere qua, minchia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a cla', e cerca di capire pure me. Me stanno a rompe le palle da dieci giorni. Temevo che si ripartisse con i 6 piattoloni che cominciano a infestare il 3D con "mente" "cambia versione" "non crede in zeeus" "c'ha i piedi piatti"

scusasse per le urla moleste


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sembrava di aver letto così...
> non ho voglia nè tempo di ricercarmi il post...bhò...


pazienta un attimino che poi postera' urbi et orbi na' kilometrata de compilation de postsssssss esaustivi e svisceranti.....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ...
> scusasse per le urla moleste


e poi dai dell'isterica all'artri...

hai proprio na' faccia come ar culo...


----------



## Non Registrato27 (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> potresti aver ragione.
> 
> L'equilibrio funziona ancora, ma temo che possa rompersi. Probabilmente la causa sta nel fatto che ho cercato, qualche tempo fa, di guadagnare un pò di tempo autonomo (non ne abbiamo, nel nostro sistema di vita) con un amico che organizza uscite etc. Nulla di male, ma ha arrecato fastidio ed è uscita la gelosia, quella attiva. Ho visto qualcosa che mi ha preoccupato: lo spettro di quello che accadrebbe se mi scoprisse.
> 
> Devo dire che una delle cose che mi preoccupa di più sono i figli. Credo che gli effetti su di loro sarebbero pesanti. Ecco, questa in breve l'origine della "revisione dell'equilibrio"



lo spettro che hai visto è la proiezione che fino ad oggi hai rimosso o sottovalutato.

osserva bene quello che è successo: tu hai dato di te un'immagine impeccabile, l'ideale che vuoi rappresentare, la parte buona, forse troppo buona, e una minima richiesta di autonomia è stata vista come deviazione dall'ordine ed ha imposto il freno.

è uno dei prezzi che si pagano quando si separano e si tengono distanti, come sembra tu faccia, il negativo e il positivo che ognuno di noi ha in sé.
se ti dimostri perfetto, se dai tutto sempre, il giorno che dai tutto meno uno, crei allarme nell'altro, diventi "cattivo".
ma la staccionata l'hai tirata su tu. e sempre tu ti ci sei messo dentro.

se lei ti scoprisse.
se scoprisse il negativo che di te non conosce perchè hai fatto in modo che non "esistesse". 
basta questo timore per condurti ad un equilibrio nuovo?
perchè c'è un "se" che ancora lo rende fragile.
mentre tu hai bisogno di solidità.
la stai cercando attraverso la razionalità?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Dipende dalla diffidenza di tua moglie, come persona intendo, io sono stata doppiamente cretina, sembra impossibile ma nonostante avessi avuto, tramite altri, un messaggio chiarissimo che mio marito aveva una relazione, davanti alle sue smentite ci sono cascata, ovvio, il sospetto da allora l'avevo avuto, ma per motivi vari lui è spesso fuori casa e di notte, io viaggio spesso, dopo questo episodio, neppure mi è bastato un msg eloquente beccato per caso sul suo celllullare, stranamente lasciato acceso sul divano, e anche qui lui a dire che era una pazza, e la scema, io, a crederci. Finito?
> Macchè, qualche mese ricevo un msg, dopo una mia telefonata a cui l'altra non ha risposto, dove mi dice che mio marito quel giorno era con lei, lo so che a leggermi oggi mi do della cretina e mi fermo, ma anche in quell'occasione pur con duemila dubbi, ci sono cascata di nuovo, pur rimanendo ormai in allerta. Ma come fai a curare uno quando esce ed ha tutto il tempo che vuole per farsi gli affari suoi, e che con te si comporta gentilmente, premuroso, e che ti cerca spesso?
> Tutto è crollato quando l'altra, disperata, sembra perchè lui non si decideva a 'scegliere', mi ha telefonato, naturalmente non potendo più negare ha cominciato ad ammattere a spizzichi, ancora oggi gli estorco /come suona male questa parola, è corretta?) a fatica giorno per giorno qualche cosa in più, ma è una tortura, sia per me che per lui.
> Perchè non ha smesso di frequentarla dopo il primo avvertimento?
> ...


ovviamente , ogni storia è a sé. Ma dalla mia esperienza ti dico di provare, se puoi, a non gettare gli anni che avete passato assieme. E' possibile, ed io come mille altri ne siamo prova, che lui ti abbia amato proprio come tu ami lui. In maniera totale. Ma è stato infedele.

Io lo capisco che è difficile cambiare scarpe, ma se lui ragiona come me, il tradimento non è nulla nella vostra vita. Ovviamente lo è per te, comprensibilmente. Ma il mio consiglio è prova. Non per lui, per te. Prova a pensare che non è nulla. Prova a ragionarci, magari con lui. Se riuscirai, la sofferenza diminuirà.

Negare: lo avrei fatto anche io, davanti all'evidenza. Negare sempre. Ma capisco che ai tuoi occhi suona male.

Quanto a me, ti ringrazio. Voglio provarci e sentendo le persone come te le ragioni sono serissime


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tebe, se puoi, non raccogliere l'inizio di una nuova diatriba azionato dal piattolone isterico, altrimenti si riparte. Lascio a te la scelta, ma se puoi, te ne sarei grato


fra me e Joey non è possibile nessuna diatriba, ti assicuro, abbiamo sempre avuto scambi. E piuttosto soddisfacenti invero (cit).
Possiamo essere non in accordo sulle percezioni che abbiamo sulla tua persona e lui ha modi "piatti" e diretti, ma non credo che questo inneschi una nuova diatriba.
Tramite me poi non lo credo assolutamente.



sarò torda, in effetti me lo dicono spesso, quindi abbiate pietà.
Non ci arrivo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lui secoli fa ha scritto che, la moglie lo conosce, e lui potrebbe anche tradirlo, l'importante che lei non sappia.


Ok ti hanno già risposto:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok ti hanno già risposto:carneval:



Gnè Gnè... guardala che contenta.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se e' per quello "tecnicamente" e' ancora fedele, visto che scopa' co' magnager ed i suoi *10 cm* e' come farse un ditalino...
> 
> ahahahah


ricordi male. le dimensioni sono di tutto rispetto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ricordi male. le dimensioni sono di tutto rispetto.



Se potessimo evitare... sa.... non è che interessi tanto.. :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai pure ragionissima, peraltro.


anche tu.
Non è la dimensione.
Essù (cit)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche tu.
> Non è la dimensione.
> Essù (cit)



See.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ricordi male. le dimensioni sono di tutto rispetto.


perché dieci cm è poco? a me hanno sempre detto che ero abbondante con i miei 8, devo pensare di essere stato gabbato?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se e' per quello "tecnicamente" e' ancora fedele, visto che scopa' co' magnager ed i suoi 10 cm e' come farse un ditalino...
> 
> ahahahah


oh Stermy come fai a saperlo??non e'che ogni tanto man porta te al motel???.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se potessimo evitare... sa.... non è che interessi tanto.. :rotfl:


 immagino, ma stermy ha fatto una domanda alla zoccolona qui presente, che in quanto zoccolona mi sono sentita punta sul vivo sulle dimensioni di Man. Era doveroso.

Scusa Massi per l'ot.
Mi sono trasformata in super piattolina per un momento


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh Stermy come fai a saperlo??non e'che ogni tanto man porta te al motel???.....:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> immagino, ma stermy ha fatto una domanda alla zoccolona qui presente, che in quanto zoccolona mi sono sentita punta sul vivo sulle dimensioni di Man. Era doveroso.
> 
> Scusa Massi per l'ot.
> Mi sono trasformata in super piattolina per un momento



Ecco un esempio di quando cambiando l'ordine dei fattori, il risultato cambia. In cm.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato27 ha detto:


> lo spettro che hai visto è la proiezione che fino ad oggi hai rimosso o sottovalutato.
> 
> osserva bene quello che è successo: tu hai dato di te un'immagine impeccabile, l'ideale che vuoi rappresentare, la parte buona, forse troppo buona, e una minima richiesta di autonomia è stata vista come deviazione dall'ordine ed ha imposto il freno.
> 
> ...


sono basito dalla tua analisi. Davvero impeccabile. Si, è così la staccionata l'ho tirata su io. E non lo faccio solo con lei, anche con altri. 

Il se rende il tutto fragile, ragionissima. E' li', e nel valutare quanto rischio. Quanto rischio c'è di rendere lei infelice e quanto rischio c'è di rendere me infelice. 

L'analizi razionale è alla base di qualunque decisione nella mia vita reale. Solo in quella onirica io esco dal razionale e faccio quel che mi va. Quindi si, la ricerca razionale cerca di valutare quanto soffrono quelli che soffrono per tradimento e quanto soffrono i traditori che hanno smesso. Perché per me pari sono, in assenza di superiorità morale, il metro è la sofferenza dell'uno e dell'altro, a confronto


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ricordi male. le dimensioni sono di tutto rispetto.


ao' te dicesti che parecchie vorte ar motel anziche' scopa' lo consoli perche' ha fatto l'ennesima cilecca o manco je' partita l'arza bandiera...ahahahah

e poi nun misura' i suoi 10cm cor metro da sarta che s'allunga a tradimento....

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché dieci cm è poco? a me hanno sempre detto che ero abbondante con i miei 8, devo pensare di essere stato gabbato?


nnnnnoooooo,
probabilmente sei vissuto in Cina,
oppure erano tutte ipermetropi.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> immagino, ma stermy ha fatto una domanda alla zoccolona qui presente, che in quanto zoccolona mi sono sentita punta sul vivo sulle dimensioni di Man. Era doveroso.
> 
> Scusa Massi per l'ot.
> Mi sono trasformata in super piattolina per un momento


tu mai, non hai difetti. Sei la perfezione personificata.


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh Stermy come fai a saperlo??non e'che ogni tanto man porta te al motel???.....:mrgreen:


se cor cazzo...ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> nnnnnoooooo,
> probabilmente sei vissuto in Cina,
> oppure erano tutte ipermetropi.


grazie spider, mi era venuto un dubbio, anche dovuto al fatto che ho beccato più di una mia amante a leggere un libro o tagliarsi le unghie mentre io la possedevo con passione. Ma sono apprensioni ingiustificate di noi traditori seriali


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono basito dalla tua analisi. Davvero impeccabile. Si, è così la staccionata l'ho tirata su io. E non lo faccio solo con lei, anche con altri.
> 
> Il se rende il tutto fragile, ragionissima. E' li', e nel valutare quanto rischio. Quanto rischio c'è di rendere lei infelice e quanto rischio c'è di rendere me infelice.
> 
> L'analizi razionale è alla base di qualunque decisione nella mia vita reale. Solo in quella onirica io esco dal razionale e faccio quel che mi va. Quindi si, la ricerca razionale cerca di valutare quanto soffrono quelli che soffrono per tradimento e quanto soffrono i traditori che hanno smesso. Perché per me pari sono, in assenza di superiorità morale, il metro è la sofferenza dell'uno e dell'altro, a confronto



Non entro nel merito della questione, sto andando via, solo per questo, ma vorrei scrivere una cosa, sperando riesca chiara.

Ognuno di noi "crede"di conoscersi, e probabilmente è vero, probabilmente. Ma soltanto quando sei messo alle strette con qualcosa che va al di là di quello che pensi o credi di essere, ti ritrovi basito e senza riuscire a capire.


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu mai, non hai difetti. Sei la perfezione personificata.


a parte l'assenza de tette...

vabbe' sorvoliamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a parte l'assenza de tette...
> 
> vabbe' sorvoliamo...
> 
> ahahahahah


e qui, senza sopresa peraltro, sbagli ancora. Un seno piccolo in Tebe è un pregio ai miei occhi. Tebe, con la sua classe innata, sta bene con un seno leggero, da intellettuale.


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazie spider, mi era venuto un dubbio, anche dovuto al fatto che ho beccato più di una mia amante a leggere un libro o tagliarsi le unghie mentre io la possedevo con passione. Ma sono apprensioni ingiustificate di noi traditori seriali


già! 
per non parlare poi di quando ti
 tolgono il pelino sulla spalla... mentre le scopi dico.
troppo concentrate?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> già!
> per non parlare poi di quando ti
> tolgono il pelino sulla spalla... mentre le scopi dico.
> troppo concentrate?


l'avevo già scritto? Credo sia dovuto alla troppa passione. Cioé, una è così presa che si distrae. Almeno, io la leggo così. Per esempio, quando si addormentano, io non la prendo a male. Controllo il battito e continuo


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e qui, senza sopresa peraltro, sbagli ancora. Un seno piccolo in Tebe è un pregio ai miei occhi. Tebe, con la sua classe innata, sta bene con un seno leggero, da intellettuale.


tu ...lei....tutto mignon...pure er cervellino...ahahahah

preferisco i seni analfabeti allora...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu ...lei....tutto mignon...pure er cervellino...ahahahah
> 
> preferisco i seni analfabeti allora...
> 
> ahahahahah


nessuno aveva dubbi sulle tue preferenze, peccato che essi, pur analfabeti, abbiano un minimo di gusto e dunque rifuggano te, ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'avevo già scritto? Credo sia dovuto alla troppa passione. Cioé, una è così presa che si distrae. Almeno, io la leggo così. Per esempio, quando si addormentano, io non la prendo a male. Controllo il battito e continuo


...sognano i 20 cm!
per questo si addormentano, mica per altro.

p.s. ma poi dopo...le rivesti pure?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sognano i 20 cm!
> per questo si addormentano, mica per altro.
> 
> p.s. ma poi dopo...le rivesti pure?


tu dici? ma come la frase tipica delle mie amanti è "dov'è?" e poi continuando "ehm, le dimensioni non contano".

sono costretto a rivestirle quando proprio non si svegliano. Ma non capita spesso.


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nessuno aveva dubbi sulle tue preferenze, peccato che essi, pur analfabeti, abbiano un minimo di gusto e dunque rifuggano te, ma questa è un'altra storia


ma te sei solo costretto a quella roba li'....oseno' in quel piattume che c'infili?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu dici? ma come la frase tipica delle mie amanti è "dov'è?" e poi continuando "ehm, le dimensioni non contano".
> 
> sono costretto a rivestirle quando proprio non si svegliano. Ma non capita spesso.


a natale allora alle tue amanti regala i TomTom...

la caccia ar tesoro se faceva da bambini...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te sei solo costretto a quella roba li'....oseno' in quel piattume che c'infili?
> 
> ahahahahah


questa non era al tuo solito, infimo, livello. Però rimani sempre disgustoso, e questo ti fa onore


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e qui, senza sopresa peraltro, sbagli ancora. Un seno piccolo in Tebe è un pregio ai miei occhi. Tebe, con la sua classe innata, sta bene *con un seno leggero, da intellettuale*.


Questa è da copiare, ricamare a punto croce ed appendere. Le donne intellettuali hanno il seno piccolo, gli uomini intellettuali invece? per curiosità. 



CREMATEMI


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa è da copiare, ricamare a punto croce ed appendere. Le donne intellettuali hanno il seno piccolo, gli *uomini intellettuali invece?* per curiosità.
> 
> 
> 
> CREMATEMI


il cervello grande, ovvio!


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa è da copiare, ricamare a punto croce ed appendere. Le donne intellettuali hanno il seno piccolo, gli uomini intellettuali invece? per curiosità.
> 
> 
> 
> CREMATEMI


il suo pistolino invisibile pure ai radar.....l'ha gia' detto...ahahahahahah

ma quante ne sa sto' coglione...

una piu' peerla dell'artra...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della questione, sto andando via, solo per questo, ma vorrei scrivere una cosa, sperando riesca chiara.
> 
> Ognuno di noi "crede"di conoscersi, e probabilmente è vero, probabilmente. Ma soltanto quando sei messo alle strette con qualcosa che va al di là di quello che pensi o credi di essere, ti ritrovi basito e senza riuscire a capire.


nessun dubbio su questo, ed il confronto io lo utilizzo proprio per questo. Non temo di dover dire che ho torto se qualcuno mi convince che ho torto. Ovviamente, occorre dimostrare le ragioni. E questo è il punto in cui molti non riescono, spiegare ciò che pensano. La ragione è che credono di pensare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il suo pistolino invisibile pure ai radar.....l'ha gia' detto...ahahahahahah
> 
> ma quante ne sa sto' coglione...
> 
> ...


Veramente una miniera inesauribile.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa è da copiare, ricamare a punto croce ed appendere. Le donne intellettuali hanno il seno piccolo, gli uomini intellettuali invece? per curiosità.
> 
> 
> 
> CREMATEMI


ma è provato scientificamente: difatti io non sono per niente intellettuale :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha ragione.
una donna intellettuale, per antonomasia non può avere il senone prosperoso.
il seno piccolo elegante e discreto si addice a chi pensiamo sappia pensare,
il seno carnoso e possente, strabboccante, ricorda invece , la terra, la carnalità...
il sesso appunto equello che ne viene...


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nessun dubbio su questo, ed il confronto io lo utilizzo proprio per questo. Non temo di dover dire che ho torto se qualcuno mi convince che ho torto. Ovviamente, occorre dimostrare le ragioni. E questo è il punto in cui molti non riescono, spiegare ciò che pensano. La ragione è che credono di pensare.


te confesso un segreto tipo er terzo de fatima...

dopo quasi 3000 post ai piu' gliene fotte ormai un cazzo de convincerte o meno che sei un coglione e pure troll...

pazienza...cercheremo de sopravvive istess'...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa è da copiare, ricamare a punto croce ed appendere. Le donne intellettuali hanno il seno piccolo, gli uomini intellettuali invece? per curiosità.
> 
> 
> 
> CREMATEMI


appendi, appendi. Il titolo è ironia. Iroche?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te confesso un segreto tipo er terzo de fatima...
> 
> dopo quasi 3000 post ai piu' gliene fotte ormai un cazzo de convincerte o meno che sei un coglione e pure troll...
> 
> ...


epperrò sempre qui state, eh? appiattolati. caro stermy, la tua teoria non regge. Ma come chiedere a un verme di camminare? Scusa il paragone con il verme. Scusa al verme, naturalmente


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> massinfedele ha ragione.
> una donna intellettuale, per antonomasia non può avere il senone prosperoso.
> il seno piccolo elegante e discreto si addice a chi pensiamo sappia pensare,
> il seno carnoso e possente, strabboccante, ricorda invece , la terra, la carnalità...
> il sesso appunto equello che ne viene...


ma noooo, spider. io lo dicevo perché sono terra terra. cosa dici mai.
non dare mai ragione a massinfedele che le piattole te se appiattolano. Esse non si stancano mai, forti della forza del vuoto cerebrale o, per far capire al gruppo piattola, celebrale


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Esuliamo un secondo ma sempre prendendo spunto dalle puttanate di massi. Se fossi una donns e qualcuno mi leccasse il culo così spudoratamente mi farei grasse risate tanto da diventare permanentemente incontinente. Mi sono accorto invece nel corso degli anni leggendo qui dentro ma anche fuori che invece molte donne o sono lusingate proprio o perlomeno non riescono ad avere un immagine negativa di 'sti leccaculo. Che normalmente si portano dietro altri difetti generalmente parecchio sgradevoli. mi vengono in mente dei nomi ma evito tanto sappiamo tutti di chu si può parlare.  Di 'sti leccaculo si può capire benissimo qual'è il giudizio. ma delle Leccate che si può dire? A voi il giudizio. Che. per quanto mi riguarda si può anche evitare di scrivere rispondendo a questo post
Angelo


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> epperrò sempre qui state, eh? appiattolati. caro stermy, la tua teoria non regge. Ma come chiedere a un verme di camminare? Scusa il paragone con il verme. Scusa al verme, naturalmente


eppure sei tanto intelligggente e nun capisci che gli zimbelli come te e chi te da manforte so' divertenti da contro-percula'...

e poi nel mio caso ce sta pure la constatazione de quanto culo ho avuto a nun esse un cojone come te...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa è da copiare, ricamare a punto croce ed appendere. Le donne intellettuali hanno il seno piccolo, gli uomini intellettuali invece? per curiosità.
> 
> 
> 
> CREMATEMI


:rotfl:


chiamo il prete.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eppure sei tanto intelligggente e nun capisci che gli zimbelli come te e chi te da manforte so' divertenti da contro-percula'...
> 
> e poi nel mio caso ce sta pure la constatazione de quanto culo ho avuto a nun esse un cojone come te...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma no, non avevo dubbi che lo fosse, data il tuo livello di sfiga. E quel che non vedi è che proprio rimanendo qui dimostri quanto sei sfigato. Ma vabbè, contento tu


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> chiamo il prete.


ancora un paio di insetti e siamo al completo.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esuliamo un secondo ma sempre prendendo spunto dalle puttanate di massi. Se fossi una donns e qualcuno mi leccasse il culo così spudoratamente mi farei grasse risate tanto da diventare permanentemente incontinente. Mi sono accorto invece nel corso degli anni leggendo qui dentro ma anche fuori che invece molte donne o sono lusingate proprio o perlomeno non riescono ad avere un immagine negativa di 'sti leccaculo. Che normalmente si portano dietro altri difetti generalmente parecchio sgradevoli. mi vengono in mente dei nomi ma evito tanto sappiamo tutti di chu si può parlare. Di 'sti leccaculo si può capire benissimo qual'è il giudizio. ma delle Leccate che si può dire? A voi il giudizio. Che. per quanto mi riguarda si può anche evitare di scrivere rispondendo a questo post
> Angelo


che tema avvincente. Diavolo di un Angelo, come sei pregno.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ancora un paio di insetti e siamo al completo.


Le mosche da che cosa sono attirate? 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esuliamo un secondo ma sempre prendendo spunto dalle puttanate di massi. Se fossi una donns e qualcuno mi leccasse il culo così spudoratamente mi farei grasse risate tanto da diventare permanentemente incontinente. Mi sono accorto invece nel corso degli anni leggendo qui dentro ma anche fuori che invece molte donne o sono lusingate proprio o perlomeno non riescono ad avere un immagine negativa di 'sti leccaculo. Che normalmente si portano dietro altri difetti generalmente parecchio sgradevoli. mi vengono in mente dei nomi ma evito tanto sappiamo tutti di chu si può parlare.  Di 'sti leccaculo si può capire benissimo qual'è il giudizio. ma delle Leccate che si può dire? A voi il giudizio. Che. per quanto mi riguarda si può anche evitare di scrivere rispondendo a questo post
> Angelo


be'leccare il culo a Tebe,cosa che non fanno ne manager ne mattia..potrebbe essere piacevole no ..Angelo...

Loth


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che tema avvincente. Diavolo di un Angelo, come sei pregno.


Era solo per cambiare un po' e darti del leccaculo. Un leccaculo pregno però.


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma no, non avevo dubbi che lo fosse, data il tuo livello di sfiga. E quel che non vedi è che proprio rimanendo qui dimostri quanto sei sfigato. Ma vabbè, contento tu


te diro' da sfigato, che quanno capitano i coglioni  come te, qua e' mejo de zelig e pensa, se risparmia pure er biglietto che nun me fa schifo......

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le mosche da che cosa sono attirate?
> Angelo


ma caro Angelo, anima santa, parlavo di piattole. Ma ora mi confondi anche le mosche con le piattole. Passi la tua idiozia di bigotto frustrato, ma orsù almeno la biologia. Il fatto che sei uno sfigato senza speranza ti autorizza scrivere alcune cose, non tutte le baggianate che ti passano per la testolina vuota.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te diro' da sfigato, che quanno capitano i coglioni come te, qua e' mejo de zelig e pensa, se risparmia pure er biglietto che nun me fa schifo......
> 
> ahahahahah


ti ripeto, non dubito. In più hai il vantaggio che puoi evitare di lavarti, tanto dietro lo schermo chi ti vede. Beata tua moglie, che tesoro d'uomo


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma caro Angelo, anima santa, parlavo di piattole. Ma ora mi confondi anche le mosche con le piattole. Passi la tua idiozia di bigotto frustrato, ma orsù almeno la biologia. Il fatto che sei uno sfigato senza speranza ti autorizza scrivere alcune cose, non tutte le baggianate che ti passano per la testolina vuota.


te scordi er tuo status di pezzo di merda e percio' le mosche ce stanno eccome...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Era solo per cambiare un po' e darti del leccaculo. Un leccaculo pregno però.


bravo Angelo, forza usa le parole nuove che aiuta sempre.


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti ripeto, non dubito. In più hai il vantaggio che puoi evitare di lavarti, tanto dietro lo schermo chi ti vede. Beata tua moglie, che tesoro d'uomo


armeno mi moje m'ha scerto accussi' ed e' consapevole, la tua invece da pezzo di merda la tieni ignara da secoli della tua vera natura merdosa...

portala qua che l'aprimo l'occhi alla cecata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma caro Angelo, anima santa, parlavo di piattole. Ma ora mi confondi anche le mosche con le piattole. Passi la tua idiozia di bigotto frustrato, ma orsù almeno la biologia. Il fatto che sei uno sfigato senza speranza ti autorizza scrivere alcune cose, non tutte le baggianate che ti passano per la testolina vuota.


hai scritto insetti.  le mosche sono insetti, gnurant. indi per cui 
ma posso capire che te ne intendi di piattole. chissà quante volte ti sono venute


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te scordi er tuo status di pezzo di merda e percio' le mosche ce stanno eccome...
> 
> ahahahahah


era appunto l'inutile battuta del tuo stupido amico, che ripetuta due volte rende del tutto ingiustificate quelle risate fittizie che insisti a regalarti. A proposito di sfiga, sono certo che tua moglie non ti tradisce. Capisci bene che non per stare con te non può che essere inchiavabile. Scusa per il capisci, inappropriato nel tuo caso


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> armeno mi moje m'ha scerto accussi' ed e' consapevole, la tua invece da pezzo di merda la tieni ignara da secoli della tua vera natura merdosa...
> 
> portala qua che l'aprimo l'occhi alla cecata...
> 
> ahahahahah


amore della mamma, tua moglie non ti ha scelto, è stata necessità. O te o una carota triste. Poi le carote sono finite, ed allora


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> era appunto l'inutile battuta del tuo stupido amico, che ripetuta due volte rende del tutto ingiustificate quelle risate fittizie che insisti a regalarti. A proposito di sfiga, sono certo che tua moglie non ti tradisce. Capisci bene che non per stare con te non può che essere inchiavabile. Scusa per il capisci, inappropriato nel tuo caso


patti chiari e amicizia lunga. io non sono amico di stermy e reciprocamnete credo ci faccia schifo solo l'idea. il fatto che abbiamo la stessa idea su di te (d'altronde ti invito a leggerti la firma di simy ) la dice lunga di come puoi riuscire ad unificare persone distanti sulla stessa


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai scritto insetti. le mosche sono insetti, gnurant. indi per cui
> ma posso capire che te ne intendi di piattole. chissà quante volte ti sono venute


Davvero? Ma guarda Angelo la tua cultura fa paura. No, aspetta, fammi veder bene...no, è la tua inutilità di sfigato bigotto probabilmente inchiavabile che fa paura. Vabbe', più o meno


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> era appunto l'inutile battuta del tuo stupido amico, che ripetuta due volte rende del tutto ingiustificate quelle risate fittizie che insisti a regalarti. A proposito di sfiga, sono certo che tua moglie non ti tradisce. Capisci bene che non per stare con te non può che essere inchiavabile. Scusa per il capisci, inappropriato nel tuo caso


angelo nun e' amico mio...

lo vedi che nun capisci un cazzo?

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> patti chiari e amicizia lunga. io non sono amico di stermy e reciprocamnete credo ci faccia schifo solo l'idea. il fatto che abbiamo la stessa idea su di te (d'altronde ti invito a leggerti la firma di simy ) la dice lunga di come puoi riuscire ad unificare persone distanti sulla stessa


ma siete untiti dalla stessa rissosa idiozia, anima candida, indi per cui vi ritrovate qui come due zitelle a scrivere inutilità. Ed io commento, poiché sono amante della psicologia e mi piace stimolare le menti limitate, vedere dove vanno, cosa possono ottenere. Constatare il nulla è triste, ma segno tutto nel libretto


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Davvero? Ma guarda Angelo la tua cultura fa paura. No, aspetta, fammi veder bene...no, è la tua inutilità di sfigato bigotto probabilmente inchiavabile che fa paura. Vabbe', più o meno


minchia che precisione a capire come sono le persone. sisisisi sono proprio inchiavabile


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> angelo nun e' amico mio...
> 
> lo vedi che nun capisci un cazzo?
> 
> ahahahah


ho risposto al tuo stupido amico. Scusate se non ho colto le vostre amicizie, ed inimicizie virtuali. La vostra vita all'interno di questo fantastico forum, dove avete i vostri amici, i nemici, gli odiati. Ora mi segno che non siete amichetti. Anzi, a memoria ora ricordo che angelo era quello che diceva che tua moglie non ti faceva i pompini. Giusto
ma che simpatiche personcine che siete. Ma, fortunatamente, siete fedeli. Questo vi salva


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Posso darti un consiglio?Stermy e Angelo son due squali,tu sei un povero pesciolino rosso,io credo che ti scotenneranno il culo fino a farti perdere la riga che separa le chiappe,adesso hai due strade davanti a te!la prima abbandona,con un palo conficcato nelle tue chiappe impavide,la seconda continua,e ti sfraceleranno i corpi cavernosi anorettali...!io consiglio la prima...fai tu!!


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Davvero? Ma guarda Angelo la tua cultura fa paura. No, aspetta, fammi veder bene...no, è la tua inutilità di sfigato bigotto probabilmente *inchiavabile *che fa paura. Vabbe', più o meno


Soprattutto il suo culone


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia che precisione a capire come sono le persone. sisisisi sono proprio inchiavabile


angelo caro, se non ricordo male sei un disadattato senza fissa dimora, ospitato dalla tua donna, senza soldi e senza arte né parte. Mi par di ricordare, sai


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> amore della mamma, tua moglie non ti ha scelto, è stata necessità. O te o una carota triste. Poi le carote sono finite, ed allora


guarda che se parli de necessita' allora te riferisci alla mugliera der magnagatt'...

stai a perde sempre piu' colpi...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma siete untiti dalla stessa rissosa idiozia, anima candida, indi per cui vi ritrovate qui come due zitelle a scrivere inutilità. Ed io commento, poiché sono amante della psicologia e mi piace stimolare le menti limitate, vedere dove vanno, cosa possono ottenere. Constatare il nulla è triste, ma segno tutto nel libretto


e potevi dirlo prima che sei venuto qui per farti stimolare! l'ho capito e infatti è quello che sto facendo. te l'ho già detto che do una mano ai casi pietosi, si?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso darti un consiglio?Stermy e Angelo son due squali,tu sei un povero pesciolino rosso,io credo che ti scotenneranno il culo fino a farti perdere la riga che separa le chiappe,adesso hai due strade davanti a te!la prima abbandona,con un palo conficcato nelle tue chiappe impavide,la seconda continua,e ti sfraceleranno i corpi cavernosi anorettali...!io consiglio la prima...fai tu!!


tu cerca di prima di convincere il tuo mono-neurone ad accendersi


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Soprattutto il suo culone


pensa al tuo che pare sia anche flaccido


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e potevi dirlo prima che sei venuto qui per farti stimolare! l'ho capito e infatti è quello che sto facendo. te l'ho già detto che do una mano ai casi pietosi, si?


hai letto male. Scusa, stavi cercando casa?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> angelo caro, se non ricordo male sei un disadattato senza fissa dimora, ospitato dalla tua donna, senza soldi e senza arte né parte. Mi par di ricordare, sai


e ti ricordi sbagliato. lascia fare queste cose ad altri che nella parte sei patetico. stermy, forza, fai vedere a 'sto leccaculo come si fa ad offendermi


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Vabbè,io non ti ho insultato,ti ho avvisato,hai alle tue spalle i peggiori soggetti del forum,non hai scampo,prepara una bella dose di proctolin anale,e vedrai come ti devasteranno quelle tue tergha fin troppo flagellate!!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ti ricordi sbagliato. lascia fare queste cose ad altri che nella parte sei patetico. stermy, forza, fai vedere a 'sto leccaculo come si fa ad offendermi


dai stermy, su fai vedere. Uno, due e tre


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai letto male. Scusa, stavi cercando casa?


oh minchia abbiamo un agente della tecnocasa! 
peggio dei testimoni di geova. se poi sei pure quello capisco molte cose


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,io non ti ho insultato,ti ho avvisato,hai alle tue spalle i peggiori soggetti del forum,non hai scampo,prepara una bella dose di proctolin anale,e vedrai come ti devasteranno quelle tue tergha fin troppo flagellate!!!


anche tu vedo hai le dita grosse


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,io non ti ho insultato,ti ho avvisato,hai alle tue spalle i peggiori soggetti del forum,non hai scampo,prepara una bella dose di proctolin anale,e vedrai come ti devasteranno quelle tue tergha fin troppo flagellate!!!


ma stavamo facendo una bella sessione di insulti, pensavo volessi partecipare. Scusami oscuro.
Guarda, hai ragione, sono molto intimorito dalla forza bruta virtuale di questi due figuri. Ho provato a reagisre, ma non sono riuscito a dire nulla


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma stavamo facendo una bella sessione di insulti, pensavo volessi partecipare. Scusami oscuro.
> Guarda, hai ragione, sono molto intimorito dalla forza bruta virtuale di questi due figuri. Ho provato a reagisre, ma non sono riuscito a dire nulla


non scrivere sess...ione che poi, essendo inchiavabile, mi arrapo


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

*purtroppo*

devo andare, comunque grazie della vostra continua attenzione e sostegno. E' un periodo di solitudine, e vedervi con me senza soluzione di continuità mi rallegra. Scusate se lo dico sempre, ma ricordatevi di spegnere la luce.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

ma, ciccio, a quest'ora non dovresti essere coi tuoi figli su un pavimento a giocare?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non scrivere sess...ione che poi, essendo inchiavabile, mi arrapo


scusa angelo, no ci avevo pensato. Ma sai, ero troppo impegnato a cercare di reagire. Siete troppo svegli per me, non ce la faccio.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Flaccido perchè non è stato abbastanza generoso col Conte, nonostante le numerose leccate


ma tu le risate crasse te le sei fatte oppure sei stata lusingata?
attenta a ciò che rispondi


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusa angelo, no ci avevo pensato. Ma sai, ero troppo impegnato a cercare di reagire. Siete troppo svegli per me, non ce la faccio.


ma io non sono sveglio per niente. quindi fatti una domandina 
Angelo


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Sai credo che il conte non stia li a quisquigliare su un culo più o meno flaccido,maschio o femmina,vivo o morto,persona o animale,mi sembra di aver capito che il conte sia boccuccia buona.....!!Dove ci sia disponibilità il conte infila quei 2.6cm di tristezza....!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma, ciccio, a quest'ora non dovresti essere coi tuoi figli su un pavimento a giocare?


amore, i miei figli la sera stanno a lezione di tradimento seriale. Non vorrei correre rischi di ritrovarmi una piattola in casa


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tu le risate crasse te le sei fatte oppure sei stata lusingata?
> attenta a ciò che rispondi


Lusingatissima


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> amore, i miei figli la sera stanno a lezione di tradimento seriale. Non vorrei correre rischi di ritrovarmi una piattola in casa


già. a quelle ci pensi tu


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Massi buona sera,e fin quando puoi scappa,questi ti strappano i peli del culo a morsi....!!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma io non sono sveglio per niente. quindi fatti una domandina
> Angelo


no? allora sono io che sono idiota vuoi dire? Se me lo dici gentilmente magari ci penso


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lusingatissima


dimentico sempre del tuo periodo post-incidente


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai credo che il conte non stia li a quisquigliare su un culo più o meno flaccido,maschio o femmina,vivo o morto,persona o animale,mi sembra di aver capito che il conte sia boccuccia buona.....!!Dove ci sia disponibilità il conte infila quei 2.6cm di tristezza....!!


Oscuro, prima o poi vado a cercarmi il thread dove tu, tempo fa, gli avevi chiesto com'ero e lui aveva risposto che ero meravigliosa, ma soprattutto strafiga 

Peccato che nell'ultimo anno mi si sia inflaccidito il culo


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massi buona sera,e fin quando puoi scappa,questi ti strappano i peli del culo a morsi....!!:up:


ormai non posso oscuro, mi sono troppo attaccato a voi. Mi cercate sempre. Ormai appartengo a questo forum. Sono la merda del forum, tié. Mettiamola così che sennò angelo ci rimane male. Ma vi voglio bene e non posso stare lontano da voi. Cioé magari un pò da stermy mi tengo a distanza perché temo puzzi, però ecco, per il resto


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no? allora sono io che sono idiota vuoi dire? Se me lo dici gentilmente magari ci penso


no, non pensarci meglio rimanere nell'ignoranza. e a quel che vedo tu ci sguazzi alla grande. non cambiare


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro, primo poi vado a cercarmi il thread dove tu, tempo fa, gli avevi chiesto com'ero e lui aveva risposto che ero meravigliosa, ma soprattutto strafiga
> 
> Peccato che nell'ultimo anno mi si sia inflaccidito il culo


guarda che il culo flaccido è l'ultima moda.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro, primo poi vado a cercarmi il thread dove tu, tempo fa, gli avevi chiesto com'ero e lui aveva risposto che ero meravigliosa, ma soprattutto strafiga
> 
> Peccato che nell'ultimo anno mi si sia inflaccidito il culo


vabbè, ma dal basso non ti si vede bene, si può scusarlo


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, non pensarci meglio rimanere nell'ignoranza. e a quel che vedo tu ci sguazzi alla grande. non cambiare


va bene, allora non cambio. Grazie della comprensione


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ormai non posso oscuro, mi sono troppo attaccato a voi. Mi cercate sempre. Ormai appartengo a questo forum. Sono la merda del forum, tié. Mettiamola così che sennò angelo ci rimane male. Ma vi voglio bene e non posso stare lontano da voi. Cioé magari un pò da stermy mi tengo a distanza perché temo puzzi, però ecco, per il resto


non esagerare. sei una delle


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda che il culo flaccido è l'ultima moda.


Abbè, allora io sono all'avanguardia


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda che il culo flaccido è l'ultima moda.


anche il cervello. e tu segui le mode, si vede benissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Abbè, allora io sono all'avanguardia


perchè anche le tette flaccide lo sono


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non esagerare. sei una delle


e che cazzo, almeno fammi eccellere in qualcosa, se sono merda, che almeno io sia la merda del forum


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Ecco,non so come dirtelo...però il conte si è espresso in termini entusiastici un pò su tutte....culi eversivi e flaccidi a parte!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e che cazzo, almeno fammi eccellere in qualcosa, se sono merda, che almeno io sia la merda del forum


eh no. se  lo sei,m lo sei pure banalmente (e lo sei)


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche il cervello. e tu segui le mode, si vede benissimo


verrà anche il momento dei bigotti inutili, non stare in ansia


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> verrà anche il momento dei bigotti inutili, non stare in ansia


io ho fatto il mio tempo. ora è il tuo


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè anche le tette flaccide lo sono


Ti conviene non continuare a fare il furbo, perchè se parlo io sei finito


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh no. se lo sei,m lo sei pure banalmente (e lo sei)


aveva ragione oscuro, siete fortissimii. Che prontezza, che audacia. Angelo, quasi quasi ti trombo la donna per premio


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

bbbona serata, e grazie ancora per le belle parole


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,non so come dirtelo...però il conte si è espresso in termini entusiastici un pò su tutte....culi eversivi e flaccidi a parte!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh lo so! Ma infatti il punto è questo: o mentiva allora o mente adesso. Il risultato però non cambia


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> aveva ragione oscuro, siete fortissimii. Che prontezza, che audacia. Angelo, quasi quasi ti trombo la donna per premio


Attenzione perchè mi hanno detto che ha il culo flaccido


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ecco adesso mettiti l'anima in pace,mo so cazzi tua!In bocca allo squalo...la donna di angelo era proprio quello che non dovevi fare!!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Attenzione perchè mi hanno detto che ha il culo flaccido


si, l'hanno detto anche a me. Ma non ci sono problemi, va di moda. Comunque se per caso la incontri, ringraziala tanto da parte mia. E' un piacere avere a che fare con il suo ragazzo.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco adesso mettiti l'anima in pace,mo so cazzi tua!In bocca allo squalo...la donna di angelo era proprio quello che non dovevi fare!!!


pure tu però, me lo potevi ricordare prima? Mi fai fare queste figure. Oscuro, mi meraviglio di te, sei stato sempre attento nei miei riguardi. Se continui così mi faccio offendere solo da angelo e da stermy.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Massy*

io sto provando ad aiutarti,come vedi non ho postato tutto il pomeriggio,però anche tu......!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> io sto provando ad aiutarti,come vedi non ho postato tutto il pomeriggio,però anche tu......!!


ho notato, ma poi mi sono fatto prendere da stermy e angelo. il mio amato 3D è in sfacelo. Potevi intervenire prima no? Quando uno conta su una persona cara, ci conta


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti conviene non continuare a fare il furbo, perchè se parlo io sei finito


i cazzi privati sono terreno mio, RAUS!!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i cazzi privati sono terreno mio, RAUS!!!


ecco, pure frocio, annamo bene


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> io sto provando ad aiutarti,come vedi non ho postato tutto il pomeriggio,però anche tu......!!



ciao Oscu'arrivo ora pure io...novita???l'invornito Mass ha ancora la crisi mistica???l'hai redento??o e'ancora traditore??


----------



## massinfedele (21 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Oscu'arrivo ora pure io...novita???l'invornito Mass ha ancora la crisi mistica???l'hai redento??o e'ancora traditore??


a lotharo', e mo' arrivi? Me stanno sempre a offenne, pensa m'hanno detto che so' infedele. te saluto


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco, pure frocio, annamo bene


che differenza fa? tanto sono inchiavabile


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> massinfedele ha ragione.
> una donna intellettuale, per antonomasia non può avere il senone prosperoso.
> *il seno piccolo elegante e discreto si addice a chi pensiamo sappia pensar*e,
> il seno carnoso e possente, strabboccante, ricorda invece , la terra, la carnalità...
> il sesso appunto equello che ne viene...


Sicuramente gli uomini non mi broccolano per il mio fisico prosperoso, i tacchi e le minigonne. e questo è un fatto.
Oddio, se sono pure cretina per cosa mi broccolano?
:unhappy:

Considerato che faccio pure i soffocotti a squalo...


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sole (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa al tuo che pare sia anche flaccido


Flaccido perchè non è stato abbastanza generoso col Conte, nonostante le numerose leccate :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nessun dubbio su questo, ed il confronto io lo utilizzo proprio per questo. Non temo di dover dire che ho torto se qualcuno mi convince che ho torto. Ovviamente, occorre dimostrare le ragioni. E questo è il punto in cui molti non riescono, spiegare ciò che pensano. La ragione è che credono di pensare.



E' giusto confrontarsi, qua lo si fa in linea dettata da fatti, da realtà, realtà diverse, una di queste è la tua realtà. Poni delle domande e cerchi il confronto, cerchi di capire o magari far capire, tralascio alcune modalità per rimanere neutrale in merito " parlo di traditori e traditi" dove già lo stesso nome è indice di giudizio sociale, basterebbe questo per chiudere la riflessione.  Nota che nel giudizio sociale entrano in merito persone a noi vicine, nel tuo caso, la moglie, persona a se stante, capace di ragionare, di valutare riflettere etc etc almeno quanto e come te. Ma tu a lei nel tuo rapportarti nella realtà la ferisci, la stai ingannando, la stai tradendo.  E nel tuo rapportarti nel forum scrivi, ma io la rendo felice mia moglie. Io sto con mia moglie, lei è il soggetto primario. Ed in questo caso tua moglie diviene una persona di tua proprietà, non più un "soggetto" a se stante, ma una tua compagna di vita dove la complicità la sincerità i dialoghi i commenti, le esternazioni ed altro ancora, sono solamente delle bugie, o delle mezze verità, appunto perchè ti "rifugi" in una vita di tutti i giorni dove al momento non puoi avere una persona accanto con cui confrontarti, non lo potresti fare visto che le nascondi la tua vera identità e vera realtà. Sei e ti convinci  ciò che ti conviene pensare, è una tua realtà una tua maniera per starci bene, per viverci e sfuggire dal confrontarsi non con noi, ma con chi veramente dovresti confrontarti. 


E poi scusa un'attimo, scriviamo etc, giusto? sappiamo che il tradimento è sbagliato? sappiamo che per rendere felice una persona nella coppia ci vuole essere entrambi liberi di potersi esprimere sinceramente?  Sappiamo che il rispetto è giusto? Se sappiamo queste cose, e sono sicuro che sarai d'accordo con me, potresti invece darmi tu la risposta che cerchi da noi? O meglio potresti tu scrivermi in base a quei principi sopra citati farmi capire perchè la tua maniera di vivere sarebbe migliore? 
E guarda che i principi sopra scritti a parte che sono una minima parte, sarebbero anche quelli da te conosciuti, altrimenti non ti porresti e non ci porresti il confronto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

se la fedeltà non è un valore perché si parla di "preservare" il coniuge da una verità inutile e sgradevole?
purtroppo essendo un concetto riferito alla coppia andrebbe condiviso , altrimenti rimane una mera questione opportunistica.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la fedeltà non è un valore perché si parla di "preservare" il coniuge da una verità inutile e sgradevole?
> purtroppo essendo un concetto riferito alla coppia andrebbe condiviso , altrimenti rimane una mera questione opportunistica.



Mica è giusto però, io a scrivere molte righe! arrivi tu ed in poche righe..... :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' giusto confrontarsi, qua lo si fa in linea dettata da fatti, da realtà, realtà diverse, una di queste è la tua realtà. Poni delle domande e cerchi il confronto, cerchi di capire o magari far capire, tralascio alcune modalità per rimanere neutrale in merito " parlo di traditori e traditi" dove già lo stesso nome è indice di giudizio sociale, basterebbe questo per chiudere la riflessione. Nota che nel giudizio sociale entrano in merito persone a noi vicine, nel tuo caso, la moglie, persona a se stante, capace di ragionare, di valutare riflettere etc etc almeno quanto e come te. Ma tu a lei nel tuo rapportarti nella realtà la ferisci, la stai ingannando, la stai tradendo. E nel tuo rapportarti nel forum scrivi, ma io la rendo felice mia moglie. Io sto con mia moglie, lei è il soggetto primario. Ed in questo caso tua moglie diviene una persona di tua proprietà, non più un "soggetto" a se stante, ma una tua compagna di vita dove la complicità la sincerità i dialoghi i commenti, le esternazioni ed altro ancora, sono solamente delle bugie, o delle mezze verità, appunto perchè ti "rifugi" in una vita di tutti i giorni dove al momento non puoi avere una persona accanto con cui confrontarti, non lo potresti fare visto che le nascondi la tua vera identità e vera realtà. Sei e ti convinci ciò che ti conviene pensare, è una tua realtà una tua maniera per starci bene, per viverci e sfuggire dal confrontarsi non con noi, ma con chi veramente dovresti confrontarti.
> 
> 
> E poi scusa un'attimo, scriviamo etc, giusto? sappiamo che il tradimento è sbagliato? sappiamo che per rendere felice una persona nella coppia ci vuole essere entrambi liberi di potersi esprimere sinceramente? Sappiamo che il rispetto è giusto? Se sappiamo queste cose, e sono sicuro che sarai d'accordo con me, potresti invece darmi tu la risposta che cerchi da noi? O meglio potresti tu scrivermi in base a quei principi sopra citati farmi capire perchè la tua maniera di vivere sarebbe migliore?
> E guarda che i principi sopra scritti a parte che sono una minima parte, sarebbero anche quelli da te conosciuti, altrimenti non ti porresti e non ci porresti il confronto.


claudio, grazie per il tuo messaggio. Cercherò di rispondere alla meglio, sono un pò stanco perché i bagordi forumistici di ieri mi sono costati una nottata per recuperare.

_"potresti tu scrivermi in base a quei principi sopra citati farmi capire perchè la tua maniera di vivere sarebbe migliore?": _io non ho mai sostenuto che il mio modo di vivere sia migliore. Ho solo spiegato quale esso fosse, a richiesta. Io non ho iniziato dicendo "vi spiego perché sbagliate", ma mi occupavo di tutt'altra cosa, e precisamente di cosa succederà quando, e se, dovessi cambiare stile di vita. Se tu andassi a rileggere i miei messaggi scopriresti che questa discussione è sorta solo perchè il mio stile di vita è stato messo in discussione, ed io ho risposto. Dunque, per rispondere alla tua domanda, io non credo che la mia maniera di vivere sia migliore. Io credo che sia diversa, ma non peggiore. 

_"sappiamo che il tradimento è sbagliato?": _no, io non lo penso. Io penso che il non dover tradire sia regola sociale, nata da alcune necessità sociali dell'uomo, in particolare la necessità della sicurezza della paternità. Tanto che la fedeltà dell'uomo, fino a non tantissimi decenni fa, non era neppure una regola sociale. Con l'evoluzione della società, la regola della fedeltà si è estesa a tutti. Ed oggi la percepiamo come regola sociale cogente. In passato, nei paesi cattolici, era anche protetta dalla legge. L'adulterio era reato. Ed il dovorzio era vietato. Così non è più. Ma rimane la regola "morale". La morale sociale, intendo. Che io, per varie ragioni, non condivido. L'ho spiegate in vari messaggi. In poche parole, non la condivido perché credo sia contraria al vero modo di essere di molti di noi e credo che il rispetto di tale regola crei molti altri svantaggi nella coppia. Ovviamente, chi vuole essere fedele, lo può fare, ma chi non vuole farlo pari è. 

_"" parlo di traditori e traditi" dove già lo stesso nome è indice di giudizio sociale, basterebbe questo per chiudere la riflessione"_: chiderebbe la dicsussione per chi crede che il giudizio sociale sia cogente. Io non lo credo. E vero, ci sono persone che condividono il giudizio sociale che sono valide quanto me. Ma io debbo condividere in prima persona. Fino a pochi anni fa essere un gay era giudicato male socialmente, ed ancora oggi la gran parte della popolazione non riesce a capire ed accettare la diversità. Ma non a ragione. Io non credo al giudizio sociale, claudio, anzi in principio lo ritengo pericoloso, perché spesso fa sue delle regole che ci vengono imposte dall'alto. Per me, e spero di non offendere nessuno con questa affermazione, il caso più eclatante è la religione, strumento portentoso di controllo sociale.

_"Ma tu a lei nel tuo rapportarti nella realtà la ferisci, la stai ingannando, la stai tradendo. E nel tuo rapportarti nel forum scrivi, ma io la rendo felice mia moglie. Io sto con mia moglie, lei è il soggetto primario. Ed in questo caso tua moglie diviene una persona di tua proprietà, non più un "soggetto" a se stante, ma una tua compagna di vita dove la complicità la sincerità i dialoghi i commenti, le esternazioni ed altro ancora, sono solamente delle bugie, o delle mezze verità, appunto perchè ti "rifugi" in una vita di tutti i giorni dove al momento non puoi avere una persona accanto con cui confrontarti, non lo potresti fare visto che le nascondi la tua vera identità e vera realtà. Sei e ti convinci ciò che ti conviene pensare, è una tua realtà una tua maniera per starci bene, per viverci e sfuggire dal confrontarsi non con noi, ma con chi veramente dovresti confrontarti."_: sui il discorso entra nel merito. Io ho tentato di spiegare che, in primo luogo, per me, ciò che non si conosce non è esiste. Mia mogle è, al momento, felice e questo è un fatto. In secondo luogo, io riconosco valore alla sincerità se essa tende ad un risultato positivo. Non credo al valore della sincerità in sé. In questo caso, ho ritenuto e ritengo ancora opportuno nascondere la mia infedeltà per la felicità comune. Può darsi che ciò sia discutibile, ma questa è la scelta che ho fatto e la ritengo ancora valida. Terzo, io le nascondo cose che non le appartengono, io non le nascondo la mia vera identità, ma un'identità che non appartiene al suo mondo e che, per come la vedo io, rende il suo mondo migliore. Lei è felice come è felice anche perché io mi sono dato la libertà di tradire. Se tu consideri che io non riconosco alcun valore alla fedeltà, ma che anzi la ritengo dannosa per molti, capirai anche che io non credo di nascondere qualcosa di male. Il punto sul quale posso avere dei dubbi e se non avrei fatto meglio ad unirmi con una persona che la pensa come me. Su questo, probabilmente ho avuto torto e, come detto, probabilmente non lo rifarei. Ma solo perché le mie azioni espongono mia moglie ad un rischio di sofferenza e non perché credo che ciò che faccio sia, nel merito, sbagliato.

Ma naturalmente capisco benissimo che quanto sopra sia inviso ai più. E naturalmente non pretendo di dare proseliti. Rimane il fatto che io credo che la libertà di avere storie anche se si è impegnati con una persona che si è scelta come compagna/o verrà con i decenni, magari con i secoli. L'amore, l'impegno, la complicità duratura sono una cosa, i rapporti occasionali o temporanei un'altra cosa. E per me l'una non esclude l'altra, basta che tutti la pensino così. L'impedimento ai rapporti occasionali o temporanei si basa, di fatto, sul giudizio sociale delle persone che pensano che sia sbagliato. Se il giudizio sociale cambierà, smetteremo di chiamare "tradimento" il rapporto occasionale o temporaneo di chi si è impegnato in maniera duratura con un'altra persona.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la fedeltà non è un valore perché si parla di "preservare" il coniuge da una verità inutile e sgradevole?
> purtroppo essendo un concetto riferito alla coppia andrebbe condiviso , altrimenti rimane una mera questione opportunistica.


perché lei pensa, non condivisa da me, che sia un valore


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> claudio, grazie per il tuo messaggio. Cercherò di rispondere alla meglio, sono un pò stanco perché i bagordi forumistici di ieri mi sono costati una nottata per recuperare.
> 
> _"potresti tu scrivermi in base a quei principi sopra citati farmi capire perchè la tua maniera di vivere sarebbe migliore?": _io non ho mai sostenuto che il mio modo di vivere sia migliore. Ho solo spiegato quale esso fosse, a richiesta. Io non ho iniziato dicendo "vi spiego perché sbagliate", ma mi occupavo di tutt'altra cosa, e precisamente di cosa succederà quando, e se, dovessi cambiare stile di vita. Se tu andassi a rileggere i miei messaggi scopriresti che questa discussione è sorta solo perchè il mio stile di vita è stato messo in discussione, ed io ho risposto. Dunque, per rispondere alla tua domanda, io non credo che la mia maniera di vivere sia migliore. Io credo che sia diversa, ma non peggiore.
> 
> ...


Ho letto velocemente.

Ti rispondo così, se ricordo bene tu una volta hai scritto, io mi sono sposato e sono diventato così nel tempo.

Ora se tu ti sei sposato e sei diventato così nel tempo, nel tempo potrai cambiare ancora, chiaramente in diverse maniere, ma questi tuoi cambiamenti che possono essere giusti o sbagliati, fanno parte di una realtà, la realtà non appartiene soltanto a te, è questo il concetto di fondo. 

Non puoi tu cambiare bandiera a secondo di come il vento tira. ci sono nella vita delle regole, e nelle regole ci stanno le persone che devono in qualche modo rispettarle, e se non per se stesse almeno per gli altri. 

Il concetto che spesso io scrivo e che anche altri hanno scritto, è questo, tu, io, come altri, possiamo muoverci per come vogliamo, ma nel nostro movimento dobbiamo stare ben attenti che qualcuno per colpa nostra possa cadere a terra, e visto che tu come io e come gli altri abbiamo lo stesso valore come persona umana, non possiamo muoverci a secondo soltanto di quello che desideriamo e di quello che è una nostra convinzione.


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma secondo me il punto non è la morale sociale, e altre balle del genere. Per me il punto è che tu manchi di rispetto ad una persona che dici di amare, con la quale hai costruito una famiglia, hai fatto dei figli ecc. ecc.
Non è una questione generale, di ciò che pensa la società in cui viviamo, ma particolare, di te e di tua moglie. Del fatto che l'hai ingannata da sempre e continui a farlo. Sapendo che se lei venisse a sapere di te ne soffrirebbe oltre ogni misura. 
E' un fatto di puro egoismo.
Avresti dovuto scegliere una come te e vivere un rapporto aperto, (mi pare si definisca così), vi tradivate a vicenda magari raccontandovelo e sareste stati felici, contenti e cornuti.

Oppure stare solo, ma capisco che in questo caso non avresti avuto nessuna da tradire e allora la tua natura ne avrebbe risentito.


Solo questo. Tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il punto non è la morale sociale, e altre balle del genere. Per me il punto è che tu manchi di rispetto ad una persona che dici di amare, con la quale hai costruito una famiglia, hai fatto dei figli ecc. ecc.
> Non è una questione generale, di ciò che pensa la società in cui viviamo, ma particolare, di te e di tua moglie. Del fatto che l'hai ingannata da sempre e continui a farlo. Sapendo che se lei venisse a sapere di te ne soffrirebbe oltre ogni misura.
> E' un fatto di puro egoismo.
> Avresti dovuto scegliere una come te e vivere un rapporto aperto, (mi pare si definisca così), vi tradivate a vicenda magari raccontandovelo e sareste stati felici, contenti e cornuti.
> ...


prendo buona nota della tua opinione, ma credo di aver già risposto


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché lei pensa, non condivisa da me, che sia un valore


quindi decidete uno per l'altro senza che nessuno dei due ne sia soddisfatto


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> prendo buona nota della tua opinione, ma credo di aver già risposto



Lo so. 
Ma è più forte di me che ci posso fare. 
Un pò come per te tradire :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi decidete uno per l'altro senza che nessuno dei due ne sia soddisfatto


per ora, siamo soddisfatti tutti e due, io della mia vita di coppia aperta e lei della sua di coppia fedele. Ma ci sono rischi che ciò finisca e che io la ferisca.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma è più forte di me che ci posso fare.
> Un pò come per te tradire :mrgreen:


touche'


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per ora, siamo soddisfatti tutti e due, io della mia vita di coppia aperta e lei della sua di coppia fedele. Ma ci sono rischi che ciò finisca e che io la ferisca.


o la convinci o rinunci.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto velocemente.
> 
> Ti rispondo così, se ricordo bene tu una volta hai scritto, io mi sono sposato e sono diventato così nel tempo.
> 
> ...


condivido il commento finale, ed in questo senso io ho probabilmente preso dei rischi che non dovevo prendere, date le sue idee. Ci sarebbero tante giustificazioni che potrei addurre, ma non serve. Come detto, credo che non lo rifarei. Ora, sto cercando di verificare come limitare i danni. Se smettere sia la opzione migliore o se continuare sia la opzione migliore. O, ancora, la famosa terza ipotesi.

Faccio un esempio, tanto per dire. Se per esempio io smettessi e dopo un anno o due mi rompo talmente i cojoni che non sopporto più il legame. A quel punto, divorzio. Ora, la domanda che mi pongo (in base ai miei principi, non dimenticare) è se questa scelta sarebbe migliore. Se la decisione di eliminare i rischi di essere scoperto, non aumenti in maniera significativa i rischi di distruggere quello che abbiamo. Nota qui che parlo di abbiamo, perché quel di cui parlo è il bene comune, la nostra vita assieme. Vedi bene allora come la rinuncià all'infedeltà non è detto porti solo vantaggi. Se poi uno pensa che è sempre meglio avere una vita distrutta, ma sapere la verità, va bene. Io no


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> o la convinci o rinunci.


oppure sparisco per sempre


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oppure sparisco per sempre


un po' estrema e vigliacca avendo figli


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Credo tu debba interrogarti su cosa sia più importante per te.
Tua moglie, quello che provi per lei e la vostra vita insieme o la tua natura.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Credo tu debba interrogarti su cosa sia più importante per te.
> Tua moglie, quello che provi per lei e la vostra vita insieme o la tua natura.



la scoperta dell'acqua calda.
per un traditore è importante tutto, se no nessuno verrebbe tradito e la fedeltà sarebbe condivisa da tutti.
E così non è


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' estrema e vigliacca avendo figli


dimenticavo i nani, hai ragione. Anzi ora che mi ci fai pensare, sono nel garage da tre giorni


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mica è giusto però, io a scrivere molte righe! arrivi tu ed in poche righe..... :mrgreen:


Se per questo io posso fare meglio in tre parole e non sono sole, cuore e amore 
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Credo tu debba interrogarti su cosa sia più importante per te.
> Tua moglie, quello che provi per lei e la vostra vita insieme o la tua natura.


milli, ma se fosse solo questo, la decisione la prenderei a suo favore. Il punto è che non so cosa questo causerà. Io potrei finire con odiarla per questo, per avermi tolto la mia libertà. Mi conosco, sono un pochino estremo. Io non so cosa vuol dire essere fedele, non mi sono mai, dico mai, limitato se non per rischi evidenti. E' come privarmi di una cosa cui credo di aver diritto totale. Lo faccio per lei, ma poi che succede?  Mi interrogo su questo, e sono qui alla ricerca di esperienze su questo.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se per questo io posso fare meglio in tre parole e non sono sole, cuore e amore
> Angelo


angelo, ti prego, dammi una pausa. Oppure mettiti in avanti, inserisci in un messaggio un centinaio di offese


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Adesso son consapervole che mi attirerò le antipatie di buona parte del forum,però massy devo farti un complimento!!!!Io non ho mai visto un utente prendersi tanta merda,e rimanere quasi impassibile come te,sei l'incassatore migliore che abbia conosciuto qui dentro!Sono serio!:up:


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sicuramente gli uomini non mi broccolano per il mio fisico prosperoso, i tacchi e le minigonne. e questo è un fatto.
> Oddio, se sono pure cretina per cosa mi broccolano?
> :unhappy:
> 
> ...


E' notorio che i soggetti soggetti (e' voluto e nun rompete li cojoni...ahahah) al volontariato nun so' schizzinosi...

cazzo de domande che te fai pure te dico io...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dimenticavo i nani, hai ragione. Anzi ora che mi ci fai pensare, sono nel garage da tre giorni


ti lascio al tuo spirito di patata.


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la scoperta dell'acqua calda.
> per un traditore è importante tutto, se no nessuno verrebbe tradito e la fedeltà sarebbe condivisa da tutti.
> E così non è




Cerca di avere pazienza con me. E' un "mondo" che non conosco e così sono portata alle ovvietà


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso son consapervole che mi attirerò le antipatie di buona parte del forum,però massy devo farti un complimento!!!!Io non ho mai visto un utente prendersi tanta merda,e rimanere quasi impassibile come te,sei l'incassatore migliore che abbia conosciuto qui dentro!Sono serio!:up:


oscuro, ti ringrazio molto. Angelo ti direbbe che la merda sta bene con la merda...-)
seriamente, grazie


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti lascio al tuo spirito di patata.


scusa minerva, mannaggia sbaglio sempre con te. E' la mia ironia che esce fuori. Ritiro


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Cerca di avere pazienza con me. E' un "mondo" che non conosco e così sono portata alle ovvietà


serve un mano? -)


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' estrema e vigliacca avendo figli


stavorta no e se non in senso figurato sarebbe pure mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Cerca di avere pazienza con me. E' un "mondo" che non conosco e così sono portata alle ovvietà


scusami, non volevo essere secca e che da quando sono qui ripeto, ripetiamo le stesse cose, ma è giusto così.
Il forum è un anima in evoluzione dove arrivano sempre nuovi ed è ovvio che si ricomincia sempre.

Scusami ancora.
Una fetta di strudel?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso son consapervole che mi attirerò le antipatie di buona parte del forum,però massy devo farti un complimento!!!!Io non ho mai visto un utente prendersi tanta merda,e rimanere quasi impassibile come te,sei l'incassatore migliore che abbia conosciuto qui dentro!Sono serio!:up:


a)abbozza perche' anche nella vita reale ha dimostrato d'ave' la faccia come er culo;

b)e' un troll;

c)e' un troll co' la faccia come er culo;

ahahahahah


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusami, non volevo essere secca e che da quando sono qui ripeto, ripetiamo le stesse cose, ma è giusto così.
> Il forum è un anima in evoluzione dove arrivano sempre nuovi ed è ovvio che si ricomincia sempre.
> 
> Scusami ancora.
> Una fetta di strudel?:mrgreen:



Scuse accettate, ma è tutto ok, in fondo siamo a scambiare idee.
Lo strudel? Volentieri grazie


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> serve un mano? -)



Meglio di no, che poi ti sarebbe difficile giustificare _questa_ trasferta :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Scuse accettate, ma è tutto ok, in fondo siamo a scambiare idee.
> Lo strudel? Volentieri grazie


ma non hai pieta' per i tuoi fianchi?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ok,però merito al merito,ad incassare è notevole!!


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non hai pieta' per i tuoi fianchi?
> 
> ahahahah




e ma con un pò di ciccia gli ossi acciaccano meno


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oscuro, ti ringrazio molto. Angelo ti direbbe che la merda sta bene con la merda...-)
> seriamente, grazie


Angelo non direbbe nulla che non ha pensato da sé. tanto per cominciare. Per finire la risposya seria a QUALSIASI puttanata che scrivi è sempre la stessa. se sei un uomo è a tua moglie che le devi propinare esattamente con le stesse parole,atteggiamenti e modi che hai tenuto qui. lo fai, non. lo ffa a me cambia nulla di nulla. Dico solo che non sei un uomo. Cos'è il contrario di un uomo, per me? Una merda è la risposta. Lo trovi offensivo ? Lo è.. Ma lo è un miliardo di volte in più il  tuo modo di vivere e di porti
 PER ME.


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,però merito al merito,ad incassare è notevole!!


e' n'ommemerd'...

sta faccia da culo co' la stessa naturalezza con cui magari riesce a guardare la moglie negli occhi, incassa le fotografie che je famo e se le porta a casa...


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> e ma con un pò di ciccia gli ossi acciaccano meno


e' la relativita' che ce frega...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Angelo non direbbe nulla che non ha pensato da sé. tanto per cominciare. Per finire la risposya seria a QUALSIASI puttanata che scrivi è sempre la stessa. se sei un uomo è a tua moglie che le devi propinare esattamente con le stesse parole,atteggiamenti e modi che hai tenuto qui. lo fai, non. lo ffa a me cambia nulla di nulla. Dico solo che non sei un uomo. Cos'è il contrario di un uomo, per me? Una merda è la risposta. Lo trovi offensivo ? Lo è.. Ma lo è un miliardo di volte in più il  tuo modo di vivere e di porti
> PER ME.


Angelo. ca vas sans dire


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Anche n'ommemerd ha un limite...dai riconosciamo il merito di non aver limite!!


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Angelo non direbbe nulla che non ha pensato da sé. tanto per cominciare. Per finire la risposya seria a QUALSIASI puttanata che scrivi è sempre la stessa. se sei un uomo è a tua moglie che le devi propinare esattamente con le stesse parole,atteggiamenti e modi che hai tenuto qui. lo fai, non. lo ffa a me cambia nulla di nulla. Dico solo che non sei un uomo. Cos'è il contrario di un uomo, per me? Una merda è la risposta. Lo trovi offensivo ? Lo è.. Ma lo è un miliardo di volte in più il tuo modo di vivere e di porti
> PER ME.


come disse troisi, me lo segno


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche n'ommemerd ha un limite...dai riconosciamo il merito di non aver limite!!


io ad uno simile dar vivo, manco lo sputo oseno' lo improfumo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come disse troisi, me lo segno


Quello che avresti dovuto segnarti è quello che ti ha detto tus moglie e tu bellamente l'hai ignorato. che rispetto, educazione e considerazione si dovrebbe avere per un omuncolo che non ne ha per la sua donna? Nessuno. Quindi non rompere i coglioni quando ti si offende.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che avresti dovuto segnarti è quello che ti ha detto tus moglie e tu bellamente l'hai ignorato. che rispetto, educazione e considerazione si dovrebbe avere per un omuncolo che non ne ha per la sua donna? Nessuno. Quindi non rompere i coglioni quando ti si offende.


no, mi sono abituato


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, mi sono abituato


Però tornando a bomba...
Tu hai la donna gelosa...
Quindi secondo me, lotharianamente disquisendo, 
sei preoccupato
non del dolore che daresti a tua moglie...

Ma di quello ( e faresti molto bene)
che lei saprebbe infliggere a te...

Cioè
Non so è peggio una donna innamorata
o na moglie incazzata

capisci?

Perchè se non è più innamorata
Hai l'inversione del fattore che la tema si volga in desio...

Hai il desio che si muta in tema per te....


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però tornando a bomba...
> Tu hai la donna gelosa...
> Quindi secondo me, lotharianamente disquisendo,
> sei preoccupato
> ...


conte, non posso negare che ci sono altri timori. In particolare per i bimbi. Mia moglie è una donna forte, che potrebbe reagire con molta decisione. 

E, in questo senso, temo anche la sua reazione.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> conte, non posso negare che ci sono altri timori. In particolare per i bimbi. Mia moglie è una donna forte, che potrebbe reagire con molta decisione.
> 
> E, in questo senso, temo anche la sua reazione.


Ti consiglierei di scrivere un mp a Diletta
Lei ti mostra magari le foto di come ha conciato per le feste il suo marito

Il quale

me sa

non oserà mai più a tradirla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E pensa che so a Lothar e alla mentalità da rappresaglia della moglie...

Che gli dirà...
Maritino dieci corna ti farò ogni uno dei tuoi che ho sventato...

E avremo Lothar che non avrà più coraggio uscire di casa...temendo di udire il bramito del cervo...

Una novella palingenesi
di saga collodiana
Lothar come lucignolo al paese dei balocchi
che si sveglia non asino

ma cervo di romagna...
la gnocca ci guadagna...

E avremo tutte le spose del paese che tifano la signora Lothar!

Dai caraaaaaaa
Vendicaci tutte.....


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

E allora, considerato che se rinnegassi la tua natura di traditore per amore di tua moglie, questo ti potrebbe portare al divorzio, non ti resta che continuare a fare quello che fai e se lei lo dovesse scoprire ne subirai le conseguenze.
Se sarai fortunato, magari lei comprenderebbe (!) e forse non chiederà il divorzio, diversamente il risultato sarà lo stesso di cui sopra.
Altre strade non mi sembra ci siano.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E allora, considerato che se rinnegassi la tua natura di traditore per amore di tua moglie, questo ti potrebbe portare al divorzio, non ti resta che continuare a fare quello che fai e se lei lo dovesse scoprire ne subirai le conseguenze.
> Se sarai fortunato, magari lei comprenderebbe (!) e forse non chiederà il divorzio, diversamente il risultato sarà lo stesso di cui sopra.
> Altre strade non mi sembra ci siano.


ma non lo so, perché non mi ci sono mai trovato. Ed era per questo che in questo sito cercavo esperienze di gente che si era trovata in situazioni simili.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti consiglierei di scrivere un mp a Diletta
> Lei ti mostra magari le foto di come ha conciato per le feste il suo marito
> 
> Il quale
> ...


la descrizione è interessante, chissà magari anche io, se verrò beccato, reagirò così. O potrei allontanarmi. Non so,


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ti sei sposato giovane?


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti consiglierei di scrivere un mp a Diletta
> Lei ti mostra magari le foto di come ha conciato per le feste il suo marito
> 
> Il quale
> ...


a legge le puttanate cosmiche che  infarciscno la capoccia de Diletta, troverei che er marito piu' che conciato pe' le feste s'e' solo fatto piu' guardingo...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a legge le puttanate cosmiche che  infarciscno la capoccia de Diletta, troverei che er marito piu' che conciato pe' le feste s'e' solo fatto piu' guardingo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma tu hai lo sguardo corto...
Io lungo...
Figurati se Diletta ti darebbe MAI la soddisfazione di postare
come nel privato lo ha sistemato per le feste...

In poche parole è molto furba a prendere per il bavero...

i boccaloni come te no?

Che ti piace studiare la vita altrui su novella 3000...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

:rotflensa te,stermy ha qualcosa di corto,e il conte di lungo....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu hai lo sguardo corto...
> Io lungo...
> Figurati se Diletta ti darebbe MAI la soddisfazione di postare
> come nel privato lo ha sistemato per le feste...
> ...


certo certo...

e le marmotte incartavano i messaggi che Diletta te mannava...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sei sposato giovane?


Mi sono sposato a 29 anni, ma abbiamo iniziato a stare insieme quando ne avevo 24.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu hai lo sguardo corto...
> Io lungo...
> Figurati se Diletta ti darebbe MAI la soddisfazione di postare
> come nel privato lo ha sistemato per le feste...
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo su diletta, una gran persona


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo su diletta, una gran persona


e soprattutto molto furba, come dice er nano ghiacciato...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché lei pensa, non condivisa da me, che sia un valore


La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.

Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.

Prova a immaginare che delusione proverebbero i tuoi figli se sapessero come calpesti ogni giorno il patto di fiducia che hai stretto a suo tempo con la loro madre. E quanto poco consideri l'impegno preso con la tua famiglia se per una serie di squallide scopate la metti a repentaglio.

E non venirmi a dire che i genitori hanno il diritto di gestire la loro vita affettiva e blablabla, perchè quando hai famiglia tutto quello che riguarda te, riguarda pure i tuoi figli. Conosco figli il cui rapporto con padri traditori e bugiardi è stato compromesso per sempre. Perchè, giustamente, si sono sentiti traditi da chi per loro doveva essere un punto di riferimento stabile.
Per carità, ci sono tanti modi di tradire i figli. Questo è uno dei tanti. Ma bisogna esserne consapevoli, credo.

Tu non sei stato capace di costruirti una rapporto di coppia realmente condiviso e sincero. Dai questo grosso valore alle scopate con donne che non contano nulla per te, e seppellisci i tuoi sensi di colpa come fanno tutti i traditori, tutti allo stesso modo, come ho fatto anch'io a suo tempo: chiudendo la porta, tornando a casa e lasciando fuori il resto, come se non esistesse. Il punto è che esiste, eccome. Ed è parte di te.

E non c'è niente che tu possa fare, sei andato troppo oltre e ormai non vedi nemmeno più quanto sei lontano da te stesso.
Forse, se riuscissi a sentire quel senso di colpa, quella vergogna che ogni traditore dovrebbe provare almeno ogni tanto guardandosi allo specchio, potresti recuperarti. Ma ti sei corazzato così bene in anni di doppiezza... e dubito che questa corazza possa cedere adesso.


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo su diletta, una gran persona


Premetto che Diletta mi piace, è un'utente intelligente e simpatica, che fa molta introspezione.

 Ma non mi stupisce che sia la moglie ideale per chi la pensa come voi: è convinta che per un uomo sia naturale tradire e che farlo a pagamento sia poco più che un passatempo, un modo che gli uomini usano per rilassarsi un po' e prendersi cura di sè.

E grazie al cavolo che la considerate una gran donna  !!


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.
> 
> Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.
> 
> ...



non ti posso approvare ma ti quoto affinchè questo post non passi inosservato.
sei grande!


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.
> 
> Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.
> 
> Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.
> 
> ...


come ho già scritto, condivido poco o nulla di ciò che scrivi, punti di vista che comunque rispetto.


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come ho già scritto, condivido poco o nulla di ciò che scrivi, punti di vista che comunque rispetto.


e dove lo leggi sto punto di vista?

segui il labiale:

N U N ' E'  U N  P U N T O  D E  V I S T A!...

aripijate...

ahahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.
> 
> Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo, bel post.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come ho già scritto, condivido poco o nulla di ciò che scrivi, punti di vista che comunque rispetto.


sono con te Mass...Sole ha tempo da perdere a scrivere assurde banalita'.Poi cosa centrino i figli e'mistero..vergogna poi..ahahah....anche tu vero???..chisse ne frega...amico delle loro tiritere.Divertiamoci..e amen


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.
> 
> Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.
> 
> ...


noto con piacere che hai cambiato idea a questo riguardo.avevamo avuto un'accesa discussione dove addirittura eri ben contenta di non essere limitata come me.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come ho già scritto, condivido poco o nulla di ciò che scrivi, punti di vista che comunque rispetto.


Minchia ma come è possibile non offenderti una volta si e un'altra pure? A 'mbecille, va bene non condividere, ma su questi temi dovreste essere in due a nin condividere e tua moglie, visto che sei sposato ma te ne sei dimenticato per 20 anni, invece condivide è a lei che dovresti esplicitare cosa non condividi. a 'mbecille (e 2  )
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono con te Mass...Sole ha tempo da perdere a scrivere assurde banalita'.Poi cosa centrino i figli e'mistero..vergogna poi..ahahah....anche tu vero???..chisse ne frega...amico delle loro tiritere.Divertiamoci..e amen


lotharone, non fare il cattivone, che poi non lo sei. Sappiamo bene che non sono assurde banalità, solo il punto di vista di chi crede alla fedeltà come valore.

E' interessante però quest'esigenza continua di ripetere gli stessi concetti senza sosta. Ovviamente, escludo i signori delle offese seriali che vabbe'. Ma parlo di coloro i quali, in perfetta bubona fede, tornano sempre sul punto di partenza.

Vedi, io credo che la ragione sia simile a quella che spinge i credenti a prendersela con gli atei: se tu non credi, neghi il mio dio e pertanto sei un problema. Gli atei possono tranquillamente rispettare i credenti, ma i credenti non possono rispettare gli atei. Gli atei DEBBONO sbagliare, altrimenti tutto cede. Ecco, il problema è simile.

Ma io non mi stancherò mai di ripetere che la fedeltà è un non-valore e come tale lo considero.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.
> 
> Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.
> 
> ...



:bravooo:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Premetto che Diletta mi piace, è un'utente intelligente e simpatica, che fa molta introspezione.
> 
> Ma non mi stupisce che sia la moglie ideale per chi la pensa come voi: è convinta che per un uomo sia naturale tradire e che farlo a pagamento sia poco più che un passatempo, un modo che gli uomini usano per rilassarsi un po' e prendersi cura di sè.
> 
> E grazie al cavolo che la considerate una gran donna  !!


:up:
Peccato non ti posso approvare


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> noto con piacere che hai cambiato idea a questo riguardo.avevamo avuto un'accesa discussione dove addirittura eri ben contenta di non essere limitata come me.


Quando sono entrata qui ero una tradita/traditrice in crisi dopo una vita di fedeltà.

La crisi è passata, mi pare che prendere una decisione come quella di separarsi sia un indicatore netto e chiaro di questo mio cambiamento.

Ma più che cambiamento direi ritorno a me stessa. A come ero prima di 3 anni fa. Solo con un po' di realismo in più.

Puntualizzare le mie incoerenze potrebbe essere molto impegnativo per te. Qui dentro in questi due anni ho scritto sempre secondo ciò che vivevo e provavo sul momento. C'è stato pure il periodo della coppia aperta. Quindi ti agevolo il lavoro e le ammetto tutte, senza problemi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando sono entrata qui ero una tradita/traditrice in crisi dopo una vita di fedeltà.
> 
> La crisi è passata, mi pare che prendere una decisione come quella di separarsi sia un indicatore netto e chiaro di questo mio cambiamento.
> 
> ...


Si provano molte strade. Quando ci si accorge che la strada non porta da nessuna parte, si torna indietro e si prova un'altra strada. Almeno io la vivo così. Non è incoerenza... si va per tentativi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando sono entrata qui ero una tradita/traditrice in crisi dopo una vita di fedeltà.
> 
> La crisi è passata, mi pare che prendere una decisione come quella di separarsi sia un indicatore netto e chiaro di questo mio cambiamento.
> 
> ...



Ehm perchè non hai anche scritto che, avevi già puntualizzato in un 3D ( non ricordo quale) quello che Minerva ti ha domandato. 


In pratica e rispondo  Minerva, Sole ha già parlato di ciò e credo non soltanto in un 3D, ti sarà sfuggito probabilmente.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lotharone, non fare il cattivone, che poi non lo sei. Sappiamo bene che non sono assurde banalità, solo il punto di vista di chi crede alla fedeltà come valore.
> 
> E' interessante però quest'esigenza continua di ripetere gli stessi concetti senza sosta. Ovviamente, escludo i signori delle offese seriali che vabbe'. Ma parlo di coloro i quali, in perfetta bubona fede, tornano sempre sul punto di partenza.
> 
> ...


 ma noi due non tradiamo..sono scappatelle innocenti,per sentirsi ancora ''forti''.
Stamattina una mielosa email mi ha rallegrato la giornata..basta poco amico.
Tradiscono le insulse coppiette clandestine,che per mesi o anni,si frequentano chiamandosi amore l'un l'altro.Loro si sono traditori.Noi no...ci prendiamo qualche attimo..poi torniamo sulla...terra.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Peccato non ti posso approvare



Ed a me ? :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lotharone, non fare il cattivone, che poi non lo sei. Sappiamo bene che non sono assurde banalità, solo il punto di vista di chi crede alla fedeltà come valore.
> 
> E' interessante però quest'esigenza continua di ripetere gli stessi concetti senza sosta. Ovviamente, escludo i signori delle offese seriali che vabbe'. Ma parlo di coloro i quali, in perfetta bubona fede, tornano sempre sul punto di partenza.
> 
> ...


Uella ciccio, proprio perché sono in buona fede l'unica cosa che mi viene da fare con te e quelli come te è offenderti


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lotharone, non fare il cattivone, che poi non lo sei. Sappiamo bene che non sono assurde banalità, solo il punto di vista di chi crede alla fedeltà come valore.
> 
> E' interessante però quest'esigenza continua di ripetere gli stessi concetti senza sosta. Ovviamente, escludo i signori delle offese seriali che vabbe'. Ma parlo di coloro i quali, in perfetta bubona fede, tornano sempre sul punto di partenza.
> 
> ...


Premettendo che sono agnostica...
 il motivo che salta spesso fuori la storia tra credenti e atei e blablabla qual'è?
Poi a me sembra spesso il contrario ...ma vabbè ...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uella ciccio, proprio perché sono in buona fede l'unica cosa che mi viene da fare con te e quelli come te è offenderti



sfigato mai goduto....ricordati che sei sul ''portale dell'infedelta'''non su radio Maria.....quindi taci e levati dalle palle


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma noi due non tradiamo..sono scappatelle innocenti,per sentirsi ancora ''forti''.
> Stamattina una mielosa email mi ha rallegrato la giornata..basta poco amico.
> Tradiscono le insulse coppiette clandestine,che per mesi o anni,si frequentano chiamandosi amore l'un l'altro.Loro si sono traditori.Noi no...ci prendiamo qualche attimo..poi torniamo sulla...terra.


Et voilà ici l'altro vomitevole...
Angelo


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uella ciccio, proprio perché sono in buona fede l'unica cosa che mi viene da fare con te e quelli come te è offenderti


fallo pure. Ma non ti fa onore, sei certamente migliore di uno che offende. L'offesa nel mondo reale, caro mio, è reato. Quel che faccio io no. Una ragione ci sarà, no? Tu che credi tanto alle regole


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si provano molte strade. Quando ci si accorge che la strada non porta da nessuna parte, si torna indietro e si prova un'altra strada. Almeno io la vivo così. Non è incoerenza... si va per tentativi.


E nel caso di Sole direi che, ha dato e continua a dare un contributo al forum molto significativo. 

Non è da tutti scrivere la propria vita rendendola pubblica, soprattutto quando si è arrivati ad una certa "serenità", questo è quello che percepisco io.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sfigato mai goduto....ricordati che sei sul ''portale dell'infedelta'''non su radio Maria.....quindi taci e levati dalle palle


Ricirdati che non siamo s casa tua, vecchio bavoso patetico


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Premettendo che sono agnostica...
> il motivo che salta spesso fuori la storia tra credenti e atei e blablabla qual'è?
> Poi a me sembra spesso il contrario ...ma vabbè ...


il motivo è logica. Chi crede deve pensare che chi non crede sbaglia, per ragioni logiche (Dio c'è). Ma chi non crede, non (io non ci credo, ma potrebbe essere). Lo stesso vale per la fedeltà, ed altri valori morali. Pari pari.

Prova ne sia che nei miei 3D ci sono centinaia di messaggi, spesso delle stesse persone, che mi dicono hai torto. Io rispondo che lo so che la pensano così, che li rispetto, ma che non condivido. Lo rispondono "hai torto" e via cosiì.

Io non sono venuto qui per parlare di come vivo. Ma mi sono detto disponibile a discutere se ve n'era l'esigenza (ricordo ancora nel mio primo 3D, alle mie rimostranze che questo non era il tema, mi fu risposto che tentavo di evitare). E finiamo sempre a discutere di questo. Poi mi si dice che mi ripeto. Ovvio che mi ripeto, io rispondo sempre con garbo a chi, garbatamente, mi dice delle cose. Ma se mi dici sempre le stesse cose, inevitabilmente avrai le stesse risposte...


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come ho già scritto, condivido poco o nulla di ciò che scrivi, punti di vista che comunque rispetto.



beh ovvio, dovresti riconoscere di essere un poveretto


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> beh ovvio, dovresti riconoscere di essere un poveretto


va bene tesla, è questa la ragione


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Tanto di cappella,il tuo post meraviglioso!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando sono entrata qui ero una tradita/traditrice in crisi dopo una vita di fedeltà.
> 
> La crisi è passata, mi pare che prendere una decisione come quella di separarsi sia un indicatore netto e chiaro di questo mio cambiamento.
> 
> ...


ti dico la verità è l'unica incoerenza che mi andava di sottolinearti perché mi aveva molto stupito la tua veemenza nel difenderla che ho sentito un po' ingiusta nei miei confronti.
avercene di interventi sinceri come i tuoi


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ricirdati che non siamo s casa tua, vecchio bavoso patetico




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:gli insulti a Lothar non mi tangono...e ti auguro quando avrai la mia eta'ì,di fare un quinto di quello che faccio io.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Aritanto di cappella!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:gli insulti a Lothar non mi tangono...e ti auguro quando avrai la mia eta'ì,di fare un quinto di quello che faccio io.


Vai tranquillo. non faro mai più di un centesimo di quello chr fai tu. e cosa fai? Pietà


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aritanto di cappella!!:up:


Possiamo andarci piano con tutte. 'ste cappelle?


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

le cose fantasmagoriche sarebbero chattare con culone inchiavabili, rimorchiarle nei parcheggi e trombarle in motel a ore 
favoloso 
un mondo tutto attorno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> beh ovvio, dovresti riconoscere di essere un poveretto


tesla, ti invito a stare attenta perchè nella foga rischi di confonderti

qui hai quotato una comportamento che di là in altro 3d stai disapprovando

i troppo coerenti rischiano di di essere incoerenti


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è un valore, l'onestà e la chiarezza nell'esprimere se stessi lo sono. In modo oggettivo e inequivocabile.
> 
> Tu tradisci, ma non soltanto tua moglie. Tradisci i tuoi figli, gli amici, i parenti, tutti coloro che vedono in te un uomo affidabile e coerente, quando nella realtà non lo sei. Tutti quelli a cui tieni ben nascosta la tua doppia vita.
> 
> ...



meraviglioso!


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Allora visto che le cappelle non vanno bene;i tuoi post son da baci sul culo accademico!!Ok?:rotfl:


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il motivo è logica. Chi crede deve pensare che chi non crede sbaglia, per ragioni logiche (Dio c'è). Ma chi non crede, non (io non ci credo, ma potrebbe essere). Lo stesso vale per la fedeltà, ed altri valori morali. Pari pari.
> 
> Prova ne sia che nei miei 3D ci sono centinaia di messaggi, spesso delle stesse persone, che mi dicono hai torto. Io rispondo che lo so che la pensano così, che li rispetto, ma che non condivido. Lo rispondono "hai torto" e via cosiì.
> 
> Io non sono venuto qui per parlare di come vivo. Ma mi sono detto disponibile a discutere se ve n'era l'esigenza (ricordo ancora nel mio primo 3D, alle mie rimostranze che questo non era il tema, mi fu risposto che tentavo di evitare). E finiamo sempre a discutere di questo. Poi mi si dice che mi ripeto. Ovvio che mi ripeto, io rispondo sempre con garbo a chi, garbatamente, mi dice delle cose. Ma se mi dici sempre le stesse cose, inevitabilmente avrai le stesse risposte...


Ma anche il tuo scredito della fedeltà è un credo, in questo sei liberissimo di credere. Della fedeltà sono anch'io uno scarso sostenitore, non fraintendermi però. L'unica cosa che avvalora la fedeltà è il rispetto e l'onestà. E' dentro questi parametri che devi ragionare, perchè che la fedeltà in senso assoluto non esista lo sanno pure le pietre.

Però il tuo è purtroppo un credo, ed un valore, fittizio. Perchè sei sposato ed hai figli e tenti di dimostrare le tue teorie da un punto di vista improponibile per chi vorrebbe comprendere le tue convinzioni.

In altre parole, non sei messo bene, dev'essere dura mantenere due bisogni paralleli come i tuoi. L'ideale sarebbe rinunciare ad uno dei due.


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tesla, ti invito a stare attenta perchè nella foga rischi di confonderti
> 
> qui hai quotato una comportamento che di là in altro 3d stai disapprovando
> 
> i troppo coerenti rischiano di di essere incoerenti



sei sicura?  linkamelo un po' che magari mi sto davvero rincoglionendo 
oggi è una giornata da baionetta e si infilza un po' qui e un po' lì


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora visto che le cappelle non vanno bene;i tuoi post son da baci sul culo accademico!!Ok?:rotfl:


Minchia ma sei riuscito a peggiorare 
e poi il culo sarebbe flaccido, non accademico


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora visto che le cappelle non vanno bene;i tuoi post son da baci sul culo accademico!!Ok?:rotfl:



Oscurastro..non trovi che siate tutti monocorde???un'invornita scrive una filippica che manco il mio parroco penserebbe..e tutti a dire che brava..che intelligenza....solo io e Mass fuori dal coro???


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sei sicura?  linkamelo un po' che magari mi sto davvero rincoglionendo
> oggi è una giornata da baionetta e si infilza un po' qui e un po' lì


 peace&love!


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma anche il tuo scredito della fedeltà è un credo, in questo sei liberissimo di credere. Della fedeltà sono anch'io uno scarso sostenitore, non fraintendermi però. L'unica cosa che avvalora la fedeltà è il rispetto e l'onestà. E' dentro questi parametri che devi ragionare, perchè che la fedeltà in senso assoluto non esista lo sanno pure le pietre.
> 
> Però il tuo è purtroppo un credo, ed un valore, fittizio. Perchè sei sposato ed hai figli e tenti di dimostrare le tue teorie da un punto di vista improponibile per chi vorrebbe comprendere le tue convinzioni.
> 
> In altre parole, non sei messo bene, dev'essere dura mantenere due bisogni paralleli come i tuoi. L'ideale sarebbe rinunciare ad uno dei due.


In primo luogo, che la fedeltà non sia un valore lo puoi pensare tu (ed io), ma molti non condividono. 

Quanto al credito, vi è una differenza fondamentale. Chi crede alla fedeltà, deve imporlo come valore, perché devo assicurarmi un comportamento che deve venire da un terzo. Chi non crede alla fedeltà, non ha bisogno di ciò, e dunque non ha bisogno di imporre regole. 

Infine, io non condivido il discorso sull'onestà e sul rispetto. Onestà: è disonesto compiere qualosa di sbagliato. Ma se tu ritieni che non lo sia, e per caso hai ragione, non vi è disonestà. Rispetto. Il discorso sul rispetto io l'ho affrontato. Io non penso di mancare di rispetto a mia moglie nascondendole quel che le nascondo. Il nostro rapporto riguarda altre cose. Concordo sul fatto che avrei fatto meglio a non impostarlo così per ragioni pratiche, ma non ci vedo alcuna violazione. Ovviamente non concordi, ovviamente non concordo con te. Ma tant'è.

Non sto messo bene, e qui sono d'accordo. Ho messo in piedi un sistema che, pur ritenendo valido e non in violazione di regole cui credo, rischia di danneggiare chi amo. Non sto messo bene, certamente. E rinunciare ad uno dei due potrà rendersi necessario, la scelta da fare è quale.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Mmhhhh*

Vabbè sole,sei stata brava!Ok?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> In primo luogo, che la fedeltà non sia un valore lo puoi pensare tu (ed io), ma molti non condividono.
> 
> Quanto al credito, vi è una differenza fondamentale. Chi crede alla fedeltà, deve imporlo come valore, perché devo assicurarmi un comportamento che deve venire da un terzo. Chi non crede alla fedeltà, non ha bisogno di ciò, e dunque non ha bisogno di imporre regole.
> 
> ...


No. E' sbagliato compiere qualcosa di disonesto. E' profondamente diverso.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> In primo luogo, che la fedeltà non sia un valore lo puoi pensare tu (ed io), ma molti non condividono.
> 
> Quanto al credito, vi è una differenza fondamentale. Chi crede alla fedeltà, deve imporlo come valore, perché devo assicurarmi un comportamento che deve venire da un terzo. Chi non crede alla fedeltà, non ha bisogno di ciò, e dunque non ha bisogno di imporre regole.
> 
> ...



Ti sembra necessario prendere una strada ora perchè?
Perchè non ti senti più a tuo agio in questo tenore di vita ...
opuure solo perchè andando avanti ti sentiresti solo un vecchio bavoso che corre dietro alle ragazzine?

Ci sono donne della tua età niente male eh!


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

*Dato che siamo in tema*

Vi propongo una lettura che sicuramente la gran parte di voi disapproverà, ma preme.

Oggi mi stavo rileggendo il 3D di AnnaBlume e ho commentato la sua conclusione di aver subito una truffa. Il punto è che per chi è fedele o crede alla fedeltà, non c'è amore senza fedeltà. Scoprirsi traditi vuol dire non essere stati amati. Tutto il passato viene riletto alla luce di questo fatto incontestabile. E la sofferenza, quella orrenda, nasce proprio da questa convinzione. Tutto quell'amore, quelle coccole, quei baci erano falsi.

In questo 3d ed in altri io mi sono trovato a dover dimostrare di amare mia moglie anche se sono infedele. Molti non lo credono.

Ebbene, se fosse vero quel che dico, e se i fedeli traditi potessero vederlo, anche in minima parte, potrebbero forse soffrire un pò meno. Qule che voglio dire è che forse capire un pò meglio le logiche di chi tradisce, può aiutare anche chi è stato tradito. Io non dico condividere, ma capire. Io parlo per me, e magari nessuno la pensa così (non sarebbe la prima volta), ma scoprire che mia moglie ha finto di amarmi per anni, mi ferirebbe. Per esempio, se l'avesse fatto per soldi. Se le parole "ti amo" fossero non sentite. Ecco, sapere che il traditore, pur traditore, ti ama, non potrebbe aiutare, più che dimostrare che il traditore non può amare, perchè è impossibile amore se c'è tradimento.

E' solo un pensiero


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi propongo una lettura che sicuramente la gran parte di voi disapproverà, ma preme.
> 
> Oggi mi stavo rileggendo il 3D di AnnaBlume e ho commentato la sua conclusione di aver subito una truffa. Il punto è che per chi è fedele o crede alla fedeltà, non c'è amore senza fedeltà. Scoprirsi traditi vuol dire non essere stati amati. Tutto il passato viene riletto alla luce di questo fatto incontestabile. E la sofferenza, quella orrenda, nasce proprio da questa convinzione. Tutto quell'amore, quelle coccole, quei baci erano falsi.
> 
> ...




Ma sei strano forte eh!


E' solo un pensiero...


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti sembra necessario prendere una strada ora perchè?
> Perchè non ti senti più a tuo agio in questo tenore di vita ...
> opuure solo perchè andando avanti ti sentiresti solo un vecchio bavoso che corre dietro alle ragazzine?
> 
> Ci sono donne della tua età niente male eh!


lo so bene che ci sono donne della mia età niente male, non dirmelo...-)

Seriamente, la ragione è duplice. I rischi aumentano statisticamente col passare del tempo mentre mia moglie rimane convinta monogama. Le due cose si sposano male.

C'è anche l'elemento che citi tu. Io spesso viaggio per lavoro e incontro uomini di mezza età con ragazze giovani. Io non riesco ad immaginarmi in quella situazione. Magari sono ancora lontano da quella situazione, ma se non mi fermo temo arriverà. Oppure con gli anni mi abituo. Non saprei.


----------



## Non Registrato1050 (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> fallo pure. Ma non ti fa onore, sei certamente migliore di uno che offende. L'offesa nel mondo reale, caro mio, è reato. Quel che faccio io no. Una ragione ci sarà, no? Tu che credi tanto alle regole


onore Ahahah
.....onore ahahah......lui parla di onore a me ahahaha
sto male....opporcalapupazza....


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sei strano forte eh!
> 
> 
> E' solo un pensiero...


lo dice anche il mio psichiatra, dico il secondo. Il primo si è tolto la vita, pace all'anima sua


----------



## massinfedele (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato1050 ha detto:


> onore Ahahah
> .....onore ahahah......lui parla di onore a me ahahaha
> sto male....opporcalapupazza....


ridi pure, ma ti ripeto: l'offesa è reato il tradimento no. La logica, caro il mio fessissimo angelo, è logica. Ed il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti, non a caso


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo dice anche il mio psichiatra, dico il secondo. Il primo si è tolto la vita, pace all'anima sua


Volevo consigliati di andare da un bravo psichiatra....
ma non so perchè immaginavo quello che hai appena scritto:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi propongo una lettura che sicuramente la gran parte di voi disapproverà, ma preme.
> 
> Oggi mi stavo rileggendo il 3D di AnnaBlume e ho commentato la sua conclusione di aver subito una truffa. Il punto è che per chi è fedele o crede alla fedeltà, non c'è amore senza fedeltà. Scoprirsi traditi vuol dire non essere stati amati. Tutto il passato viene riletto alla luce di questo fatto incontestabile. E la sofferenza, quella orrenda, nasce proprio da questa convinzione. Tutto quell'amore, quelle coccole, quei baci erano falsi.
> 
> ...


No è solo una puttanata 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ridi pure, ma ti ripeto: l'offesa è reato il tradimento no. La logica, caro il mio fessissimo angelo, è logica. Ed il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti, non a caso


Aggiungo che la salma è la virtù. dei morti


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo so bene che ci sono donne della mia età niente male, non dirmelo...-)
> 
> Seriamente, la ragione è duplice. I rischi aumentano statisticamente col passare del tempo mentre mia moglie rimane convinta monogama. Le due cose si sposano male.
> 
> C'è anche l'elemento che citi tu. Io spesso viaggio per lavoro e incontro uomini di mezza età con ragazze giovani. Io non riesco ad immaginarmi in quella situazione. Magari sono ancora lontano da quella situazione, ma se non mi fermo temo arriverà. Oppure con gli anni mi abituo. Non saprei.




ma guarda che averle tanto piu'giovani,senza regalarle la Mini...mica e'male...Fidati di Lothar..che lui sa.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

E secondo la tua logica siccome non lo sa nessuno tiu non ti senti di fare un torto a tua moglie. Quindi se un uomo pensanxo ad uno dei tuoi figli si masturba non è un pedofilo perché tu non lo sai? Minchia ma quanto sei ridicolo. Quanto?..la logica ahahah
Angelo


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sei strano forte eh!
> 
> 
> E' solo un pensiero...


e purtroppo er suo medico curante s'e' trasferito in una localita' 'gnota...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo dice anche il mio psichiatra, dico il secondo. Il primo si è tolto la vita, pace all'anima sua


tra i tuoi disturbi, soffri anche di spirito d'emulazioni varie ed eventuali per caso?


----------



## giò (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Io parlo per me, e magari nessuno la pensa così (non sarebbe la prima volta), ma scoprire che mia moglie ha finto di amarmi per anni, mi ferirebbe. Per esempio, se l'avesse fatto per soldi. Se le parole "ti amo" fossero non sentite.



ma scusa, e se nella logica di tua moglie i soldi fossero quello che è per te l'andare con altre donne?
ovvero un bisogno che nulla toglie all'amore per te, qualcosa di indispensabile per essere felice?

perchè ti ferirebbe?
la sua creatività avrebbe minore dignità della tua?


----------



## massiout (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E secondo la tua logica siccome non lo sa nessuno tiu non ti senti di fare un torto a tua moglie. Quindi se un uomo pensanxo ad uno dei tuoi figli si masturba non è un pedofilo perché tu non lo sai? Minchia ma quanto sei ridicolo. Quanto?..la logica ahahah
> Angelo


La logica, angelo anima mia, la logica. Il pedofilo rimane pedofilo, ma la negativita' dei suoi atti sta nell'essere pedofilo. Mi devi dimostrare che tradire e' alla stregua della pedofilia. Ma mi sa che non ce la fai. Ti faccio uno schema?


----------



## massiout (22 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> ma scusa, e se nella logica di tua moglie i soldi fossero quello che è per te l'andare con altre donne?
> ovvero un bisogno che nulla toglie all'amore per te, qualcosa di indispensabile per essere felice?
> 
> perchè ti ferirebbe?
> la sua creatività avrebbe minore dignità della tua?


Mi sono spiegato male forse. Voglio dire se non mi ama e fa finta di farlo.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

massiout ha detto:


> La logica, angelo anima mia, la logica. Il pedofilo rimane pedofilo, ma la negativita' dei suoi atti sta nell'essere pedofilo. Mi devi dimostrare che tradire e' alla stregua della pedofilia. Ma mi sa che non ce la fai. Ti faccio uno schema?



genio della logica, è chiaro che lui ha usato un parallelismo forte per provocare, ma se la negatività del gesto si misura in base al male che puo provocare vedi che la logica nell  es. di angelo  c'è.


----------



## massiout (22 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> genio della logica, è chiaro che lui ha usato un parallelismo forte per provocare, ma se la negatività del gesto si misura in base al male che puo provocare vedi che la logica nell  es. di angelo  c'è.


E pero' se mio nonno aveva tre palle era un flipper


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

massiout ha detto:


> E pero' se mio nonno aveva tre palle era un flipper



dal codice genetico  che ti ha trasmesso non lo escludo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sei sicura?  linkamelo un po' che magari mi sto davvero rincoglionendo
> oggi è una giornata da baionetta e si infilza un po' qui e un po' lì


mia cara,
anche per me giornata baionetta 

scusa la perentorietà, ma so che mi capisci
non sono molto brillante nel linkaggio:
hai quotato il bel post di Sole in cui lei parla della suo vagare per arrivare a ritrovare se stessa, ma mi sembrava che non concedessi la stessa chance alla giovane indecisa
fa niente

la mia riflessione era:
credo che tutti saremmo capaci di scrivere dei bei post da manuale per farci apparire migliori di quel che siamo...lo faceva già Petrarca, che col Canzoniere ha saputo vendere egregiamente la sua immagine pubblica in tempi in cui non si sapeva cosa fosse il marketing


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

massiout ha detto:


> La logica, angelo anima mia, la logica. Il pedofilo rimane pedofilo, ma la negativita' dei suoi atti sta nell'essere pedofilo. Mi devi dimostrare che tradire e' alla stregua della pedofilia. Ma mi sa che non ce la fai. Ti faccio uno schema?


Yrinuncio e ritorno ad offenderti come meriti. ma non rinuncio perché hai ragione e mi hai messo in un culde sac. rinuncio perché oltre a tutto il resto sei pure ritardato.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi propongo una lettura che sicuramente la gran parte di voi disapproverà, ma preme.
> 
> Oggi mi stavo rileggendo il 3D di AnnaBlume e ho commentato la sua conclusione* di aver subito una truffa. Il punto è che per chi è fedele o crede alla fedeltà, non c'è amore senza fedeltà. Scoprirsi traditi vuol dire non essere stati amati. Tutto il passato viene riletto alla luce di questo fatto incontestabile. E la sofferenza, quella orrenda, nasce proprio da questa convinzione. Tutto quell'amore, quelle coccole, quei baci erano falsi.*
> 
> ...


Il neretto è ciò che scrivo e dimostro da quando sono qui.
Dimostro nella vita di tutti i giorni di amare moltissimo mattia, chi ci vede insieme non ne può dubitare. Eppure tradisco.
Quindi no Massi. Non amiamo. Perchè il nostro amore è di serie b.
Sono infinite le discussioni su questo tema qui dentro.
Oppure è un amore sbagliato. Non è vero amore. O ancora siamo superficiali. Egoisti, ci raccontiamo palle, mistifichiamo e tutto il resto.

la seconda parte del neretto, alcuni traditi lo capiscono invece e lo so perchè si confrontano con me da mesi. Si confrontano in maniera aperta, ponendosi in ascolto. Non sul forum ovviamente, ma in privato.
E contemporaneamente leggono il blog, di me e Mattia.

una volta Minerva scrisse che avrebbe voluto sapere chi fossero questi traditi che si pongono in ascolto di una fottuta traditrice, stupita forse che proprio loro chiedessero a me di farli capire e superare.

Ho sorriso a quella richiesta, perchè anche se fatta in maniera non polemica, rende benissimo l'idea di come per alcuni sia semplicemente impossibile che ci sia altro, oltre allo stronzo traditore.

E invece c'è.
tanto altro.
Peccato non possano vederlo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto è ciò che scrivo e dimostro da quando sono qui.
> Dimostro nella vita di tutti i giorni di amare moltissimo mattia, chi ci vede insieme non ne può dubitare. Eppure tradisco.
> Quindi no Massi. Non amiamo. Perchè il nostro amore è di serie b.
> Sono infinite le discussioni su questo tema qui dentro.
> ...


scusa , ti spiace linkarmelo...davvero, non ricordo


----------



## giò (22 Novembre 2012)

massiout ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male forse. Voglio dire se non mi ama e fa finta di farlo.



no no, sei stato chiaro.

riformulo io: riusciresti a vedere amore nella logica che ho ipotizzato?


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto è ciò che scrivo e dimostro da quando sono qui.
> Dimostro nella vita di tutti i giorni di amare moltissimo mattia, chi ci vede insieme non ne può dubitare. Eppure tradisco.
> Quindi no Massi. Non amiamo. Perchè il nostro amore è di serie b.
> Sono infinite le discussioni su questo tema qui dentro.
> ...


sai cosa mi colpisce? la ricerca di solidarietà di genere. fossi in te sarei semplicemente fiera di essere unica nel mio modo di pensare.che poi lo siamo tutti, spero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi propongo una lettura che sicuramente la gran parte di voi disapproverà, ma preme.
> 
> Oggi mi stavo rileggendo il 3D di AnnaBlume e ho commentato la sua conclusione di aver subito una truffa. Il punto è che per chi è fedele o crede alla fedeltà, non c'è amore senza fedeltà. Scoprirsi traditi vuol dire non essere stati amati. Tutto il passato viene riletto alla luce di questo fatto incontestabile. E la sofferenza, quella orrenda, nasce proprio da questa convinzione. Tutto quell'amore, quelle coccole, quei baci erano falsi.
> 
> ...


ti piace lottare contro i mulini a vento, eh?

comunque io non sono del tutto d'accordo, massi: per capire, servirebbe un'analisi caso per caso
non si può capire _in generale

_lo dicono anche i traditi che scrivono qui, riguardo le loro storie


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa , ti spiace linkarmelo...davvero, non ricordo



era un 3d che hai aperto tu, dopo che avevo chiuso quello del bordello globale, a tre anni dal tradimento di Mattia.
Quello in firma sotto, in cui volevo dare solo una testimonianza che non sempre è tutto distrutto.
Lo avevi aperto dicendo anche che di Spider sapevi, perchè era stato uno di quelli che si era esposto dicendo che leggermi lo aiutava. Erano due o tre, non ricordo.
E tu appunto avevi aperto questo 3d per chiedere se c'erano altri e che ti sarebbe piaciuto capire cosa di quello che scrivo e vivo avrebbe potuto aiutare un tradito.

Io lo so. Perchè lo scrivono a me. Non hanno reputato necessario palesarsi. Hanno già troppi problemi senza dover spiegare la rava e la fava del perchè si rivolgono proprio a Tebe.

E sono d'accordo con loro.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti piace lottare contro i mulini a vento, eh?
> 
> comunque io non sono del tutto d'accordo, massi: per capire, servirebbe un'analisi caso per caso
> non si può capire _in generale
> ...


Da cui...
Tutti i tradimenti sono atipici.
Molte persone si ritrovano ad avere esigenza di tradire
e agiscono di conseguenza no?

Ma bisogna essere chiari...
Sappi che nonostante siamo sposati da anni, 
In me è maturata l'esigenza di tradire.

Sono onesto te lo dica prima.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cosa mi colpisce? la ricerca di solidarietà di genere. fossi in te sarei semplicemente fiera di essere unica nel mio modo di pensare.che poi lo siamo tutti, spero



solidarietà?
Che strana associazione hai fatto.

Io sono fiera di me a prescindere che sia unica nel mio genere o meno


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto è ciò che scrivo e dimostro da quando sono qui.
> Dimostro nella vita di tutti i giorni di amare moltissimo mattia, *chi ci vede insieme non ne può dubitare*. Eppure tradisco.
> Quindi no Massi. Non amiamo. Perchè il nostro amore è di serie b.
> Sono infinite le discussioni su questo tema qui dentro.
> ...


Premettendo che anch'io penso che l'amore che provi nei confronti dell'altro non 
dipenda da quello che fai in giro ...
sul neretto che bisogno c'è di apparire pieni d'amore in giro per non far dubitare ...
bhó...
ok non sarà apparenza ma il motivo di guardare il proprio rapporto con gli occhi do altri qual'é?
Nel rapporto tra me e mio marito in pubblico non ci davano manco un'anno di vita e invece va avanti ormai 
da un quarto di secolo...


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> era un 3d che hai aperto tu, dopo che avevo chiuso quello del bordello globale, a tre anni dal tradimento di Mattia.
> Quello in firma sotto, in cui volevo dare solo una testimonianza che non sempre è tutto distrutto.
> Lo avevi aperto dicendo anche che di Spider sapevi, perchè era stato uno di quelli che si era esposto dicendo che leggermi lo aiutava. Erano due o tre, non ricordo.
> E tu appunto avevi aperto questo 3d per chiedere se c'erano altri e che ti sarebbe piaciuto capire cosa di quello che scrivo e vivo avrebbe potuto aiutare un tradito.
> ...


ma se vai nelle discussioni inziate da me lo trovi?
e ho detto fottuta traditrice??


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mia cara,
> anche per me giornata baionetta
> 
> scusa la perentorietà, ma so che mi capisci
> ...


E tu di marketing di questo tipo te ne intendi alla grande. praticandolo quotidianamente 
Angelo


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Premettendo che anch'io penso che l'amore che provi nei confronti dell'altro non
> dipenda da quello che fai in giro ...
> *sul neretto che bisogno c'è di apparire pieni d'amore in giro per non far dubitare ...*
> bhó...
> ...



pieni di amore?
Luna...credi che io in giro con mattia sia piena d'amore?


Minkia che fantasia che hai.


Intendevo le persone a noi vicine, che ci vedono nella vita di tutti i giorni da amici. 
Gli altri pensano solo che io sia una virago che lo mette in gabbia


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se vai nelle discussioni inziate da me lo trovi?
> e ho detto fottuta traditrice??



NOOOOO, non hai detto fottuta traditrice!!!
Il fottuta è mio, penso lo abbiano capito tutti!

Lo avevi iniziato tu, credo che nei tuoi tu lo trovi. E' successivo a quello sotto


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

aspetta che provo a cercarlo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tu di marketing di questo tipo te ne intendi alla grande. praticandolo quotidianamente
> Angelo



a dire la verità no
perchè Petrarca aveva raccolto e organizzato i suoi componimenti (rerum vulgarium fragmenta)in modo da tracciare una storia in cui _riabilitava_ la sua immagine: da peccatore lussurioso a sant'uomo che aveva capito il vero amore

quindi, come vedi, è la storia di qualcun altro


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

parlo della mia esperienza da tradita e non per questo mi voglio etichettare tale  per  dimostrare ai traditori  che noi  siamo  capaci di" aprirci " per comprendere.

io comprendo eccome le dinamiche di coloro che tradiscono in maniera sistematica, eccome se leggo razionalmente, e questo mi ha aiutato assai a lenire la ferita; tuttavia rimane inconfutabile il fatto che chi esercita il tradimento lo fa per un bisogno ( legittimo certamente, non entro nel merito ) di alimentare il proprio egocentrismo. 

e quindi , riducendo ad una equazione semplice semplice, non c'è l intenzione di fare del male all altro, ma di aggiungere a sè stessi. per mille motivi.

qui sono riuscita a leggere anche chi vuole dimostare esattamente il contrario di quello che sopra ho esposto, ed è chiaro che a questo punto posso solo sorridere a passare oltre, perchè non leggo onestà intellettuale necessaria per ragionare .

quindi , occupiamoci di stronzate, o altre  amenità che è meglio per tutti. sicuramente per me.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da cui...
> Tutti i tradimenti sono atipici.
> Molte persone si ritrovano ad avere esigenza di tradire
> e agiscono di conseguenza no?
> ...


ma cosi'non e'tradimento.perde tutto l'appeal


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pieni di amore?
> Luna...credi che io in giro con mattia sia piena d'amore?
> 
> 
> ...




Si effettivamente me lo dicono in molti che ho fantasia...



E a dire il vero ho anche molta paura nel controbatterti...
non ti arrabbiare qualsiasi cosa : ho cominciato io:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se vai nelle discussioni inziate da me lo trovi?
> e ho detto fottuta traditrice??



ma quando mai...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire la verità no
> perchè Petrarca aveva raccolto e organizzato i suoi componimenti (rerum vulgarium fragmenta)in modo da tracciare una storia in cui _riabilitava_ la sua immagine: da peccatore lussurioso a sant'uomo che aveva capito il vero amore
> 
> quindi, come vedi, è la storia di qualcun altro


Intendevi che vendi la tua immagine quotidianamente a qualcuno per apparire migliore. E questa non è la storia di qualcun altro


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mia cara,
> anche per me giornata baionetta
> 
> scusa la perentorietà, ma so che mi capisci
> ...



ma cos'ha scritto sole di così ambiguo? a me sembrava lineare e onesto. 
poi la sua storia la conosciamo, almeno per quanto si possa dire di conoscere una persona o una storia attraverso un forum.
tradita dal marito, lo ha ripagato con la stessa moneta e poi ha dolorosamente concluso il suo matrimonio.
cosa non da tutti ne ha tratto anche spunti intelligenti per il futuro.
dov'è la mia contraddizione?
ho sempre detto da tradita, che avrei voluto avere la forza di staccarmi dal mio rapporto e ripagarla con la stessa moneta. se lo sarebbe meritato ampiamente. visto che i suoi tradimenti sono stati più di uno.

la differenza con la tipa che sta allargando i suoi orizzonti?
che il suo fidanzato non le ha fatto niente di male, secondo le cronache da lei riportate.
perchè dovrei giustificarla, come giustifico Sole o Ultimo?


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

qui, ma da un altra parte citavi spider, ora continuo a leggere, magari lo fai dopo.
Mi sono sbagliata non l'hai aperto dopo la discussione, ma prima in merito ad un altro 3d chiuso

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/17611-ma-perche-chiudete-le-discussioni/page6


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire la verità no
> perchè Petrarca aveva raccolto e organizzato i suoi componimenti (rerum vulgarium fragmenta)in modo da tracciare una storia in cui _riabilitava_ la sua immagine: da peccatore lussurioso a sant'uomo che aveva capito il vero amore
> 
> quindi, come vedi, è la storia di qualcun altro


e comunque, bella de casa, chi ha scritto i bei post l'amore ce l'aveva e lo ha perso. e non è passata da lussuriosa a santa. quindi nello specifico hai pure toppato manipolando la realtà delle cose. 
Angelo


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si effettivamente me lo dicono in molti che ho fantasia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MA LA VOLETE SMETTERE DI FARMI APPARIRE COME UNA BELVA ASSETATA DI FOTTUTO SANGUE EH?

Ops...scusa. 

falflap


:mrgreen:


ho voglia di sigaretta vera cazzo


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi propongo una lettura che sicuramente la gran parte di voi disapproverà, ma preme.
> 
> Oggi mi stavo rileggendo il 3D di AnnaBlume e ho commentato la sua conclusione di aver subito una truffa. Il punto è che per chi è fedele o crede alla fedeltà, non c'è amore senza fedeltà. Scoprirsi traditi vuol dire non essere stati amati. Tutto il passato viene riletto alla luce di questo fatto incontestabile. E la sofferenza, quella orrenda, nasce proprio da questa convinzione. Tutto quell'amore, quelle coccole, quei baci erano falsi.
> 
> ...


Finchè questi discorsi li farai tra te e te saranno sempre aria fritta.

Può essere che a tua moglie non freghi niente del tuo amore, se la tradisci. Può darsi che lei voglia un amore fedele. E' un suo diritto scegliere da che tipo di uomo essere amata, o no?
E ripeto, certe cose le potrai valutare a fondo solo vedendo la reazione di tua moglie davanti alla fila di balle che le racconti da sempre su qualcosa che, a quanto pare, per lei è molto importante.

Io ho scoperto di essere poco tollerante, forse troppo egocentrica e magari non abbastanza innamorata di mio marito per sopportare le sue menzogne: mi sono allontanata inesorabilmente e, a ben vedere, l'ho lasciato nel momento in cui ho fatto sesso col mio primo amante. 

Eppure mio marito mi ha amata tanto e mi ama ancora. E sarebbe disposto a passare sopra i miei vari tradimenti e sopra il mio abbandono per tornare da me.

Forse abbiamo un modo di amare diverso. Forse il suo amore abbraccia un campo più vasto del mio, non lo so.

Sta di fatto che abbiamo il diritto di sapere quali sono i nostri limiti e quali quelli del nostro compagno. E non basta dirselo 'in teoria' sai. Bisogna passarci nella crisi e sguazzarci dentro per vedere come va a finire. Può essere che tua moglie, nonostante sia una sostenitrice della fedeltà, possa perdonare e accettare, così come può darsi che tu, davanti al suo eventuale dolore, possa sentire di aver sbagliato tutto.

Ma vedi, per parlare di questo, bisogna viverlo. E tu, al momento, stai vivendo la tua realtà parallela, come tutti i traditori non scoperti. E ti limiti a elucubrare. Abbastanza inutilmente, tra l'altro.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> qui, ma da un altra parte citavi spider, ora continuo a leggere, magari lo fai dopo.
> Mi sono sbagliata non l'hai aperto dopo la discussione, ma prima in merito ad un altro 3d chiuso
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/17611-ma-perche-chiudete-le-discussioni/page6


cercando in perché chiudete le discussioni ho solo trovato dove dicevo che se non ci fossi il forum sarebbe più povero, con un contributo interessante in meno.
francamente sono un po' amareggiata di essere citata così malamente ,
avrò detto che mi può perplimere che chi è tradito scelga te per capire meglio (e non so se è qui che ho citato marì e amoremio)ma non è proprio la stessa cosa.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Finchè questi discorsi li farai tra te e te saranno sempre aria fritta.
> 
> Può essere che a tua moglie non freghi niente del tuo amore, se la tradisci. Può darsi che lei voglia un amore fedele. E' un suo diritto scegliere da che tipo di uomo essere amata, o no?
> E ripeto, certe cose le potrai valutare a fondo solo vedendo la reazione di tua moglie davanti alla fila di balle che le racconti da sempre su qualcosa che, a quanto pare, per lei è molto importante.
> ...



quoto.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Finchè questi discorsi li farai tra te e te saranno sempre aria fritta.
> 
> Può essere che a tua moglie non freghi niente del tuo amore, se la tradisci. Può darsi che lei voglia un amore fedele. E' un suo diritto scegliere da che tipo di uomo essere amata, o no?
> E ripeto, certe cose le potrai valutare a fondo solo vedendo la reazione di tua moglie davanti alla fila di balle che le racconti da sempre su qualcosa che, a quanto pare, per lei è molto importante.
> ...


smettila di fare marketing, cazzo!


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cercando in perché chiudete le discussioni ho solo trovato dove dicevo che se non ci fossi il forum sarebbe più povero, con un contributo interessante in meno.
> francamente sono un po' amareggiata di essere citata così malamente ,
> avrò detto che mi può perplimere che chi è tradito scelga te per capire meglio (e non so se è qui che ho citato marì e amoremio)ma non è proprio la stessa cosa.



hai scritto questo. Si, voleva anche essere una sferzata di positività che proprio quei traditi cercano in me. che secondo te non regge. Ma per loro si, anche se per te...
Ho inteso male?



[h=2]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/h]riprendo il discorso interrotto malamente.
che la testimonianza di tebe in quanto tale sia preziosa è indubbio, come del resto tutte le storie di chi si pone con sincerità e voglia di confronto su queste pagine.
*se invece voleva essere anche una sferzata di positività nei confronti di chi è stato tradito e nel suo impegno a ricostruire , a parte l'energia empatica di tebe , sempre utile e solare...secondo me non poteva reggere per il semplice fatto che oggi ci troviamo con lei che tradisce.e per il mio modo di pensare questa non è l'evoluzione della coppia.*
per questo facevo distinzione fra le storie di amore mio e marì che hanno come ultima immagine le coppie unite da un cammino che non prevede più altre distrazioni.
perché uscire da un tradimento per andare poi nella stessa direzione per me non ha senso.​


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Vi propongo una lettura che sicuramente la gran parte di voi disapproverà, ma preme.
> 
> Oggi mi stavo rileggendo il 3D di AnnaBlume e ho commentato la sua conclusione di aver subito una truffa. Il punto è che per chi è fedele o crede alla fedeltà, non c'è amore senza fedeltà. Scoprirsi traditi vuol dire non essere stati amati. Tutto il passato viene riletto alla luce di questo fatto incontestabile. E la sofferenza, quella orrenda, nasce proprio da questa convinzione. Tutto quell'amore, quelle coccole, quei baci erano falsi.
> 
> ...


Boh. Io mi chiedo se quelli che ti quotano, Tebe, Chiara e compagnia, si siano lette le stronzate che hai scritto in queste millemila pagine di thread, prima di quotare un post che fa un po' comodo. Perchè io vorrei leggere Tebe che scrive che sta facendo un favore a Mattia, nel non dirgli di Manager, tanto per dire. Oppure Chiara asserire che non è una traditrice.
Cioè, quello che voglio dire è che prima di quotare uno scritto che riflette un poco della nostra
situazione occorrerebbe controllare la fonte. Perchè io realmente di cazzoni come te ne ho letti pochi.


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> smettila di fare marketing, cazzo!


Ma sono due anni che scrivo le stesse cose qui sopra, sono più ripetitiva degli ahahahahahahah di Stermy


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sono due anni che scrivo le stesse cose qui sopra, sono più ripetitiva degli ahahahahahahah di Stermy


No. sei una troia traditrice lussuriosa e pure ipocrita che vuole passare a santa perché ha trovato il vero amore.  
Trattasi di sporco e becero marketing


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Però ammazza la matraini! Ha paragonato Sole a Petrarca. E chi sarei io, lauro? In effetti, pensandoci bene, ho il qi di un'erba/pianta


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. sei una troia traditrice lussuriosa e pure ipocrita che *vuole passare a santa *perché ha trovato il vero amore.
> Trattasi di sporco e becero marketing


Io ero santa anche mentre tradivo 

Perfino Tebe me l'aveva detto che non convincevo nessuno come traditrice :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cos'ha scritto sole di così ambiguo? a me sembrava lineare e onesto.
> poi la sua storia la conosciamo, almeno per quanto si possa dire di conoscere una persona o una storia attraverso un forum.
> tradita dal marito, lo ha ripagato con la stessa moneta e poi ha dolorosamente concluso il suo matrimonio.
> cosa non da tutti ne ha tratto anche spunti intelligenti per il futuro.
> ...


Si vabbè


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ero santa anche mentre tradivo
> 
> Perfino Tebe me l'aveva detto che non convincevo nessuno come traditrice :unhappy:


Ah beh, se te l'aveva detto perfino Tebe allora.....  : D


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Io mi chiedo se quelli che ti quotano, Tebe, Chiara e compagnia, si siano lette le stronzate che hai scritto in queste millemila pagine di thread, prima di quotare un post che fa un po' comodo. Perchè io vorrei leggere Tebe che scrive che sta facendo un favore a Mattia, nel non dirgli di Manager, tanto per dire. Oppure Chiara asserire che non è una traditrice.
> Cioè, quello che voglio dire è che prima di quotare uno scritto che riflette un poco della nostra
> situazione occorrerebbe controllare la fonte. Perchè io realmente di cazzoni come te ne ho letti pochi.


Tranquillo, ho letto. E in più occasioni sono stata d'accordo con l'analisi che tu hai fatto di massi.
Tra l'altro hai fatto una disamina del tradimento praticamente perfetta.
Non ho mai asserito di non essere una traditrice e neanche che sto facendo del bene a qualcuno che non sia me stessa. Ho anche detto che sono un'egoista, più volte.  E non ho mai scritto di essere una bella persona, fra l'altro. Si può dire di tutto, ma che venda un'immagine dove è più facile farlo (qui) proprio no.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ho letto. E in più occasioni sono stata d'accordo con l'analisi che tu hai fatto di massi.
> Tra l'altro hai fatto una disamina del tradimento praticamente perfetta.
> Non ho mai asserito di non essere una traditrice e neanche che sto facendo del bene a qualcuno che non sia me stessa. Ho anche detto che sono un'egoista, più volte.  E non ho mai scritto di essere una bella persona, fra l'altro. Si può dire di tutto, ma che venda un'immagine dove è più facile farlo (qui) proprio no.


Vero. Qui proprio no. Qui.....
Angelo


----------



## tesla (22 Novembre 2012)

Chiara ha detto:


> Si vabbè



argomentare?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> argomentare?


Si vabbè 
Angelo


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. sei una troia traditrice lussuriosa e pure ipocrita che vuole passare a santa perché ha trovato il vero amore.
> Trattasi di sporco e becero marketing


Vedrai che trombon...
Vedrai...


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si provano molte strade. Quando ci si accorge che la strada non porta da nessuna parte, si torna indietro e si prova un'altra strada. Almeno io la vivo così. Non è incoerenza... si va per tentativi.


Vero, condivido. Quello che non può mancare, per me, è mettersi in discussione.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedrai che trombon...
> Vedrai...
> 
> View attachment 6051


come ti rode il piccolo culetto da nano ahahahahahhaah


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Io mi chiedo se quelli che ti quotano, Tebe, Chiara e compagnia, si siano lette le stronzate che hai scritto in queste millemila pagine di thread, prima di quotare un post che fa un po' comodo.* Perchè io vorrei leggere Tebe che scrive che sta facendo un favore a Mattia, nel non dirgli di Manager, tanto per dire. Oppure Chiara asserire che non è una traditrice.
> Cioè, quello che voglio dire è che prima di quotare uno scritto che riflette un poco della nostra
> situazione occorrerebbe controllare la font*e. Perchè io realmente di cazzoni come te ne ho letti pochi.


la sento un pò come una critica ingiusta.
Io non quoto massinfedele a prescindere, ecco perchè non asserisco (e non quoto) di fare un piacere a mattia non dicendo o dicendo.
Massi è indubbio, ha delle diversità da me, credo siano evidenti, ma ci sono anche assonanze. Poche o tante o pochissime.
Quelle che sono. Quoto.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ero santa anche mentre tradivo
> 
> *Perfino Tebe me l'aveva detto che non convincevo nessuno come traditrice :unhappy:*


*
*

:rotfl::rotfl:


confermo!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la sento un pò come una critica ingiusta.
> Io non quoto massinfedele a prescindere, ecco perchè non asserisco (e non quoto) di fare un piacere a mattia non dicendo o dicendo.
> Massi è indubbio, ha delle diversità da me, credo siano evidenti, ma ci sono anche assonanze. Poche o tante o pochissime.
> Quelle che sono. Quoto.


aho.....diversamente fedele di qua...manager di là....ma cpme ti sono girate le ovaie quando le corna le hai avute aggratis tu, eh? col culo degli altri sono tutti buoni a prenderlo, neh?
Angelo


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora visto che le cappelle non vanno bene;i tuoi post son da *baci sul culo accademico*!!Ok?:rotfl:


Non ti devo ricordare come ce l'ho il culo, vero?

Son tutti 'azzi tuoi


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


E confesso che c'ero pure rimasta male


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ti devo ricordare com'è ce l'ho il culo, vero?
> 
> Son tutti 'azzi tuoi


non ti preoccupare, gliel'ho subitoi ricordato io...sia mai    
Angelo


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come ti rode il piccolo culetto da nano ahahahahahhaah
> angelo quadricorno


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto è ciò che scrivo e dimostro da quando sono qui.
> Dimostro nella vita di tutti i giorni di amare moltissimo mattia, chi ci vede insieme non ne può dubitare. Eppure tradisco.
> Quindi no Massi. Non amiamo. Perchè il nostro amore è di serie b.
> Sono infinite le discussioni su questo tema qui dentro.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> hai scritto questo. Si, voleva anche essere una sferzata di positività che proprio quei traditi cercano in me. che secondo te non regge. Ma per loro si, anche se per te...
> Ho inteso male?
> 
> 
> ...





non ho capito dove tu voglia arrivare e perché mi abbia tirata in ballo .ribadisco l'amarezza


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la sento un pò come una critica ingiusta.
> Io non quoto massinfedele a prescindere, ecco perchè non asserisco (e non quoto) di fare un piacere a mattia non dicendo o dicendo.
> Massi è indubbio, ha delle diversità da me, credo siano evidenti, ma ci sono anche assonanze. Poche o tante o pochissime.
> Quelle che sono. Quoto.


Ma come fai a scindere quello poco che ti piace dalla merda che, immagino, tu abbia letto prima? Voglio dire, perchè non l'hai detto, invece, quando ritenevi che avesse scritto una stronzata? Perchè le opinioni mica sono tutte uguali, sai.


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito dove tu voglia arrivare e perché mi abbia tirata in ballo .ribadisco l'amarezza


hai scritto prima


che è un po' quello che ho detto io.c'è da dire che ho letto mi pare un paio di traditi che affermavano invece di averne avuto una buona spinta positiva.volevo giusto sentire le loro motivazion

e sto cercando un altro commento in cui lo ribadivi.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> View attachment 6052


sapevo già che avessi una faccia da provocare ribrezzo, non c'era mica bisogno di postarla sul forum


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come fai a scindere quello poco che ti piace dalla merda che, immagino, tu abbia letto prima? Voglio dire, perchè non l'hai detto, invece, quando ritenevi che avesse scritto una stronzata? Perchè le opinioni mica sono tutte uguali, sai.


D'accordo.
Esprimerò il mio dissenso d'ora in poi


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> hai scritto prima
> 
> 
> che è un po' quello che ho detto io.c'è da dire che ho letto mi pare un paio di traditi che affermavano invece di averne avuto una buona spinta positiva.volevo giusto sentire le loro motivazion
> ...


se non hai di meglio da fare,procedi.a questo punto sono leggermente preoccupata....
stai bene?
mi hai presa all'improvviso per lacompagna di asilo che ti ha scheggiatoil dentino?
boh


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> In primo luogo, che la fedeltà non sia un valore lo puoi pensare tu (ed io), ma molti non condividono.
> 
> Quanto al credito, vi è una differenza fondamentale. Chi crede alla fedeltà, deve imporlo come valore, perché devo assicurarmi un comportamento che deve venire da un terzo. Chi non crede alla fedeltà, non ha bisogno di ciò, e dunque non ha bisogno di imporre regole.
> 
> ...


La fedeltà non esiste, se non mutuata da altri elementi.

Onestà e rispetto sono elementi che non determini da te e per te.
Onestà: è disonesto compiere qualcosa di sbagliato A DANNO DI TERZI.
Rispetto: nello specifico, non ne hai perchè le tue omissioni costituiscono motivo di offesa verso tua moglie. Il fatto che nascondi ti concede il lusso di pensare che il vostro rapporto si basi su ben altri argomenti. In realtà si basa su delle omissioni.

Che tu possa concordare o meno, e viceversa, non importa ne a te ne a me. Non è questo il problema, il problema e che chi non ti trova d'accordo si trova a ragionare su piani diversi senza considerare un elemento fondamentale.

Ovvero il fatto che le tue intenzioni sono del tutto, e solamente, autoreferenziate. Motivare rispetto ed onesta come tu hai fatto non lascia spazio al dialogo perchè non considera gli altri, non considera tua moglie.

Io non intendo convincerti, tantomenno mi aspetto che possa dimostrarmi le tue tesi. Quello che non potrai mai pretendere è che ti venga concesso uno status di uomo onesto e rispettoso mentre fai cose ritenute da altri indegne. E' chiaro che tu non ti senti cosi, purtroppo per te non sei ti che determini la portata dei danni causati dalle tue azioni.

Forse su questo si può concordare tutti. Insomma, fai quello che vuoi, sei anche comprensibile se vogliamo, ma sappi che convenzionalmente il tuo comportamento è disonesto ed irrispettoso.

Capisci ora perchè sei costretto a nasconderti?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> La fedeltà non esiste, se non mutuata da altri elementi.
> 
> Onestà e rispetto sono elementi che non determini da te e per te.
> Onestà: è disonesto compiere qualcosa di sbagliato A DANNO DI TERZI.
> ...


Il problema base della "fedeltà" nell'accezione comune è che significa solo questo:
Non ciulerai con altri all'infuori di me.

Invece il suo significato più importante, ma sempre trascurato è:
Lealtà e continuità negli impegni presi.
Esempio fedeltà ad un posto o ad un impegno preso no?

Allora uno può essere onestissimo nel lavoro
e non onestissimo nei confronti del proprio coniuge.

La vita è stranissima.
Mettiamo che io sposi una donna avida di denaro.
Lei con me vive da nababba
Soddisfo tutti i suoi capricci tanto navigo nell'oro.

Lei non mi ha MAI chiesto dove io procuro il denaro: a lei interessa solo spendere e spandere.

Un brutto giorno arrivano loro le fiamme gialle.
E mia moglie scopre che tutto quel fiume di denaro era solo IVA evasa.

Divento tutto d'un tratto un pessimo marito?
Perchè disonesto?

Se dice solo a...
Le rispondo...

Carina, se io non avessi avuto quel denaro, tu non mi avresti mai sposato.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> una volta Minerva scrisse che avrebbe voluto sapere chi fossero questi traditi che si pongono in ascolto di una fottuta traditrice, stupita forse che proprio loro chiedessero a me di farli capire e superare.





Minerva ha detto:


> scusa , ti spiace linkarmelo...davvero, non ricordo





			
				Tebe;1038161
Lo avevi aperto dicendo anche che di Spider sapevi ha detto:
			
		

> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma se vai nelle discussioni inziate da me lo trovi?
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema base della "fedeltà" nell'accezione comune è che significa solo questo:
> Non* ciulerai *con altri all'infuori di me.
> 
> Invece il suo significato più importante, ma sempre trascurato è:
> ...


:unhappy:

quando poi si vuole dimostrare che alcuni cattolici leggono a propria misura gli insegnamenti di Santa Romana Chiesa li mandero' anche da te.
ti chiamero' " Comodino" da oggi, leale con l arredamento e  sta al suo posto.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> quando poi si vuole dimostrare che alcuni cattolici leggono a propria misura gli insegnamenti di Santa Romana Chiesa li mandero' anche da te.
> ti chiamero' " Comodino" da oggi, leale con l arredamento e  sta al suo posto.:mrgreen:


Ma io imparato tutti in casa eh?
Non sai la grande polemica con "loro"
Io devo andare sull'altare e impegnarmi al primo colpo per la vita.
Loro fanno:
anno di prova
professione temporanea per sei volte
Poi professione perpetua
Poi non tiva chedi la riduzione allo stato laicale.
Stai male in un convento?
Chiedi di essere trasferito...
Non ti piace un incarico dai le dimissioni...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Io invece mi tocca avere la madre superiora per tutta la vita...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

E dicono che neppure Dio sappia quanti siano gli ordini delle suore...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La chiesa ricordati: Casta et Meretrix, ma in duemila anni di disapprovazioni non è ancora stata affossata...

Laonde per cui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Però casso vi appuntate tutto che scrivete? Tutto di tutti che sapete linkare alla velocità della luce?

Post preistorici...
visioni apocalittiche...

E pensare che io mi dimentico anche qualsiasi cosa mi venga detta a voce...

Certo che però anche i traditi se la raccontano bella grossa nel momento che si sentono tali...
Se si dimenticassero di essere traditi quanto meglio starebbero...

Mah torno ad armeggiare sulla lavastoviglie...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però casso vi appuntate tutto che scrivete? Tutto di tutti che sapete linkare alla velocità della luce?
> 
> Post preistorici...
> visioni apocalittiche...
> ...


Quoto...
sai stavo scrivendo le stesse cose....
facciamo flic e floc......


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto...
> sai stavo scrivendo le stesse cose....
> facciamo flic e floc......


Stai cercando di manipolarmi eh?:ira::blee::diffi::diffi:
Nessuno può osare pensare le stesse mie cose...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto male io?
> *Se me lo dice la Matra ci credo.*
> 
> e spero pure di non avere fatto casino con i multi quote.
> sai non sto bene.




grazie della fiducia

come utente del forum, assieme a pochi sceltissimi altri, godi di ottima salute, direi

ma non serve che lo dica io



potrebbe essere controproducente, anzi.....


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai cercando di manipolarmi eh?:ira::blee::diffi::diffi:
> Nessuno può osare pensare le stesse mie cose...



Se vuoi togliere quel dito medio ...villano...
io oso eccome ... 
E non manipolo nessuno non di nik non faccio Conte...
caro Conte non mi cucchi:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e comunque, bella de casa, chi ha scritto i bei post l'amore ce l'aveva e lo ha perso. e non è passata da lussuriosa a santa. quindi nello specifico hai pure toppato manipolando la realtà delle cose.
> Angelo


ma chi stava parlando di chi ha scritto i post?
confondi, mi sembra

ho scritto che è la storia di qualcun altro, nel senso di NON LA MIA.

ripigliati


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se vuoi togliere quel dito medio ...villano...
> io oso eccome ...
> E non manipolo nessuno non di nik non faccio Conte...
> caro Conte non mi cucchi:rotfl:








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però casso vi appuntate tutto che scrivete? Tutto di tutti che sapete linkare alla velocità della luce?
> 
> Post preistorici...
> visioni apocalittiche...
> ...


ma nemmeno io mi ricordo nulla, infatti racconto pochissime palle, proprio centellinate. Mi beccano sempre.
Solo che quella storia di paragoni mi era rimasta impressa, anche perchè era stata sviluppata in altri 3d, che ovviamente non ricordo.

Io vado ad armeggiare con Mattia


----------



## tebeAlien (23 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie della fiducia
> 
> come utente del forum, assieme a pochi sceltissimi altri, godi di ottima salute, direi
> 
> ...


no no serviva, grazie.
Per un attimo mi sono sentita in un universo parallelo dove improvvisamente c'è tutto contro tutto.

Macchè controproducente.





Più di così?
Quotando massi sono diventata improvvisamente altro.


firmato
Tebealien


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ma nemmeno io mi ricordo nulla, infatti racconto pochissime palle, proprio centellinate. Mi beccano sempre.
> Solo che quella storia di paragoni mi era rimasta impressa, anche perchè era stata sviluppata in altri 3d, che ovviamente non ricordo.
> 
> Io vado ad armeggiare con Mattia


Ricorda la massima di Lothar...
" Non parliamo di certe cose, senti come sono buoni questi ravioli!."

Baci tebina.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi stava parlando di chi ha scritto i post?
> confondi, mi sembra
> 
> ho scritto che è la storia di qualcun altro, nel senso di NON LA MIA.
> ...


Angelo 
Infatti non ho mica detto che è la tua. ti riferivi a Sole r sl suo marketing. io mi ripiglio tu fatti un bidet con acqua ghiacciata per il rodimento di culo :


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

aggiungere ad una polemica infinita un'altra vecchia e sepolta è piuttosto inopportuno.
ad ogni modo il succo è che tu hai postato la tua storia per rassicurare qualcuno tradito e io ho osservato che se ad oggi tu ti trovi a tradire non possiamo considerarla esemplare o calzante parlando di ricostruzione.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto è ciò che scrivo e dimostro da quando sono qui.
> Dimostro nella vita di tutti i giorni di amare moltissimo mattia, chi ci vede insieme non ne può dubitare. Eppure tradisco.
> Quindi no Massi. Non amiamo. Perchè il nostro amore è di serie b.
> Sono infinite le discussioni su questo tema qui dentro.
> ...



Devo dissentire, o perlomeno vorrei scrivere il mio parere.

Siamo in un forum, dove ci sono traditori e traditi, e non può esistere dialogo tra traditore e traditi in un forum, qua c'è la mediazione, la voglia di entrambi di leggere l'altro e capire alcune cose, quindi subentra il dialogo, subentra quella fantasia che va oltre la realtà, parlo di quelle fantasie dove alcuni scrivono, "vorrei anche io tradire ed essere come Tebe." Pensi Tebe che un fedele  con quei normali principi che normalmente si hanno, e che quel fedele entrato qua con tanto di quel dolore, scrivendo che vorrebbe essere come te, lo possa dire o pensare nella realtà? E potrebbe anche pensarlo dirlo magari, ma non avrebbe lo stesso effetto, non avrebbe lo stesso significato che assume in un forum. Qua a volte siamo come alieni, alieni che ricercano dentro se stessi altri alieni per in qualche modo, riuscire ad uscire dall'incubo, ed è un'incubo che soltanto un fedele vero conosce, non chi come te dentro è diversa da chi crede nella "nostra fedeltà di traditi" non può capire.

Sai quale sarebbe la realtà vera nel forum ? quella che esprime exsterminator. Precisa come nella realtà. Certo lui estremizza, ma come non si può estremizzare quando sei al di fuori di certi schemi sbagliati.


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie della fiducia
> 
> come utente del forum, assieme a pochi sceltissimi altri, godi di ottima salute, direi
> 
> ...



ma non hai mai pensato di mettere su un forum di utenti sceltissimi?


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devo dissentire, o perlomeno vorrei scrivere il mio parere.
> 
> Siamo in un forum, dove ci sono traditori e traditi, e non può esistere dialogo tra traditore e traditi in un forum, qua c'è la mediazione, la voglia di entrambi di leggere l'altro e capire alcune cose, quindi subentra il dialogo, subentra quella fantasia che va oltre la realtà, parlo di quelle fantasie dove alcuni scrivono, "vorrei anche io tradire ed essere come Tebe." Pensi Tebe che un fedele  con quei normali principi che normalmente si hanno, e che quel fedele entrato qua con tanto di quel dolore, scrivendo che vorrebbe essere come te, lo possa dire o pensare nella realtà? E potrebbe anche pensarlo dirlo magari, ma non avrebbe lo stesso effetto, non avrebbe lo stesso significato che assume in un forum. Qua a volte siamo come alieni, alieni che ricercano dentro se stessi altri alieni per in qualche modo, riuscire ad uscire dall'incubo, ed è un'incubo che soltanto un fedele vero conosce, non chi come te dentro è diversa da chi crede nella "nostra fedeltà di traditi" non può capire.
> 
> *Sai quale sarebbe la realtà vera nel forum ? quella che esprime exsterminator. Precisa come nella realtà. Certo lui estremizza, ma come non si può estremizzare quando sei al di fuori di certi schemi sbagliati.*


bè, estremizza alla grande, direi
applica una sorta di automatismi: se non sei così, vuol dire che per forza sei cosà
secondo me


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Vabbè*

Io non ci vedo nulla di anormale!Cosa possiamo aspettarci dai traditori?che ci vengano a dire,si effettivamente ci comportiamo scorrettamente?insomma è normale che ci infarciscano di teorie,voli pindarici,per sentirsi meno sporchi,anche un killer ha sempe un motivo, più o meno valido per uccidere, questa polemica a me sembra sterile!Ogni tanto arriva pure il momento di guardarsi in faccia e capire che nel giocare con i sentimenti altrui e la vita altrui quasi mai c'è  un motivo valido, ci si arriva per gradi,anche se spesso non ci si arriva proprio e si continua per sempre.......!!Poi un bel giorno la vita ti presenta il conto.....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non hai mai pensato di mettere su un forum di utenti sceltissimi?


Tutti con qi superiore alla media come lei. io ma soprattutto tu . ne saremmo fuori


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, estremizza alla grande, direi
> applica una sorta di automatismi: se non sei così, vuol dire che per forza sei cosà
> secondo me


Secondo me estremizza perchè è stanco, stanco di leggere le solite cose, stanco di non riuscire a capire che in un tradito la mente inizialmente non esiste. Quindi che alternative ha se non estremizzare. Che poi ex ha una buona memoria, e ricorda, e risponde anche in base a quello che sa, cioè a quello che scriviamo. Di contro entra l'automatismo,


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ci vedo nulla di anormale!Cosa possiamo aspettarci dai traditori?che ci vengano a dire,si effettivamente ci comportiamo scorrettamente?insomma è normale che ci infarciscano di teorie,voli pindarici,per sentirsi meno sporchi,anche un killer ha sempe un motivo, più o meno valido per uccidere, questa polemica a me sembra sterile!Ogni tanto arriva pure il momento di guardarsi in faccia e capire che nel giocare con i sentimenti altrui e la vita altrui quasi mai c'è  un motivo valido, ci si arriva per gradi,anche se spesso non ci si arriva proprio e si continua per sempre.......!!Poi un bel giorno la vita ti presenta il conto.....


Copione! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutti con qi superiore alla media come lei. io ma soprattutto tu . ne saremmo fuori


Dimentico spesso la firma.
Angelo
si era capito lo stesso ?


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ci vedo nulla di anormale!Cosa possiamo aspettarci dai traditori?che ci vengano a dire,si effettivamente ci comportiamo scorrettamente?insomma è normale che ci infarciscano di teorie,voli pindarici,per sentirsi meno sporchi,anche un killer ha sempe un motivo, più o meno valido per uccidere, questa polemica a me sembra sterile!Ogni tanto arriva pure il momento di guardarsi in faccia e capire che nel giocare con i sentimenti altrui e la vita altrui quasi mai c'è  un motivo valido, ci si arriva per gradi,anche se spesso non ci si arriva proprio e si continua per sempre.......!!Poi un bel giorno la vita ti presenta il conto.....


Motivi validi no, ma dinamiche di coppia che ti spingono, magari per un breve periodo della tua vita, a trovarti nella posizione di tradire sì, esistono per me.
Penso ai casi in cui un marito o una moglie non cercano più i loro compagni, smettono di considerarli tali, di desiderarli per mesi, anni... io credo che in casi come questi, quando ci si sente rifiutati, sia facile cadere e tradire, ad esempio.
O quando si è traditi, com'è successo a me, e si avverte un distacco emotivo talmente grande da diventare improvvisamente egoisti e soli.

E ci saranno altri casi, forse.

Il punto è che anche in questi casi il tradimento dovrebbe essere una fase transitoria, un perdere la strada per poi ritrovare la propria, per poi decidersi e fare una scelta.

L'errore puó essere funzionale se si impara qualcosa di nuovo. È quando diventa un modo di vivere che non ha alcun senso, se non quello di appagare il proprio egoismo esasperato.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Ecco,fasi transitorie, in alcuni soggetti la fase transitoria divente permanente,uno stile di vita,anzi sai che penso?Che chi è disonesto e ambiguo in amore poi è disonesto ed ambiguo sempre,in ogni espressione della propria vita!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Motivi validi no, ma dinamiche di coppia che ti spingono, magari per un breve periodo della tua vita, a trovarti nella posizione di tradire sì, esistono per me.
> Penso ai casi in cui un marito o una moglie non cercano più i loro compagni, smettono di considerarli tali, di desiderarli per mesi, anni... io credo che in casi come questi, quando ci si sente rifiutati, sia facile cadere e tradire, ad esempio.
> O quando si è traditi, com'è successo a me, e si avverte un distacco emotivo talmente grande da diventare improvvisamente egoisti e soli.
> 
> ...


Sole ho l'impressione che tu stia parlando con il senno del poi.

Ricordati che, il tradimento è vissuto come un lutto, il tradimento è quell'atto dove tu che sei stato tradito, guardi la persona che hai accanto e pensi, TU che sei la persona che amo, la persona a cui ho donato la mia vita, sei anche la persona che più mi ha fatto male in questo mondo.

I tradimenti esistono, non per questo hanno delle scusanti. Esistono ci sono delle motivazioni, ma rimangono tali, al di fuori di ciò non c'è scusante alcuna. 

Che poi la vita continua, e continua in mille modi, bhe ci mancherebbe altro, anche se sappiamo di suicidi, tentati suicidi e omicidi.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Finchè questi discorsi li farai tra te e te saranno sempre aria fritta.
> 
> Può essere che a tua moglie non freghi niente del tuo amore, se la tradisci. Può darsi che lei voglia un amore fedele. E' un suo diritto scegliere da che tipo di uomo essere amata, o no?
> E ripeto, certe cose le potrai valutare a fondo solo vedendo la reazione di tua moglie davanti alla fila di balle che le racconti da sempre su qualcosa che, a quanto pare, per lei è molto importante.
> ...


come ti ho già scritto, rispetto la tua opinione, che non condivido


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> parlo della mia esperienza da tradita e non per questo mi voglio etichettare tale per dimostrare ai traditori che noi siamo capaci di" aprirci " per comprendere.
> 
> io comprendo eccome le dinamiche di coloro che tradiscono in maniera sistematica, eccome se leggo razionalmente, e questo mi ha aiutato assai a lenire la ferita; tuttavia rimane inconfutabile il fatto che chi esercita il tradimento lo fa per un bisogno ( legittimo certamente, non entro nel merito ) di alimentare il proprio egocentrismo.
> 
> ...


inconfutabile, un termine che io rifuggo


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Io mi chiedo se quelli che ti quotano, Tebe, Chiara e compagnia, si siano lette le stronzate che hai scritto in queste millemila pagine di thread, prima di quotare un post che fa un po' comodo. Perchè io vorrei leggere Tebe che scrive che sta facendo un favore a Mattia, nel non dirgli di Manager, tanto per dire. Oppure Chiara asserire che non è una traditrice.
> Cioè, quello che voglio dire è che prima di quotare uno scritto che riflette un poco della nostra
> situazione occorrerebbe controllare la fonte. Perchè io realmente di cazzoni come te ne ho letti pochi.


si si, hai ragione


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la sento un pò come una critica ingiusta.
> Io non quoto massinfedele a prescindere, ecco perchè non asserisco (e non quoto) di fare un piacere a mattia non dicendo o dicendo.
> Massi è indubbio, ha delle diversità da me, credo siano evidenti, ma ci sono anche assonanze. Poche o tante o pochissime.
> Quelle che sono. Quoto.


mo' te dissoci?


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sole ho l'impressione che tu stia parlando con il senno del poi.
> 
> Ricordati che, il tradimento è vissuto come un lutto, il tradimento è quell'atto dove tu che sei stato tradito, guardi la persona che hai accanto e pensi, TU che sei la persona che amo, la persona a cui ho donato la mia vita, sei anche la persona che più mi ha fatto male in questo mondo.
> 
> ...


Non ho parlato di scusanti. Ma di dinamiche nella coppia che a volte facilitano il tradimento. Pensavo a me, ad esempio. Che mai avrei tradito se mio marito non mi avesse tradito. O ad altre persone che sono diventate traditrici all'interno di matrimoni infelici.

Sono fasi che a volte si vivono e che precedono la fine di un rapporto.

Situazioni difficili e sofferte. Perchè non tutte le storie di tradimento sono come quella di Massinfedele. Traditore e lieto di esserlo.

Poi certo, uno vorrebbe sempre comportarsi nel modo più corretto e non sbagliare mai. Ma a volte si sbaglia. Io l'ho fatto, ma non mi sento una pessima persona per questo. L'importante è capire e togliersi dal pantano, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la sento un pò come una critica ingiusta.
> Io non quoto massinfedele a prescindere, ecco perchè non asserisco (e non quoto) di fare un piacere a mattia non dicendo o dicendo.
> Massi è indubbio, ha delle diversità da me, credo siano evidenti, ma ci sono anche assonanze. Poche o tante o pochissime.
> Quelle che sono. Quoto.


ma vedi, il buon joey non riesce a capire come mai non vengo eliminato. Lui, traditore, si impegna tanto a cercare di dire cose che i traditi accettano e non capisce come sia possibile che un possa esprimere le sue opinioni liberamente. Che poi, credo che la frase "non riesce a capire" renda l'idea un pò su tutto quel che scrive il nostro simpatico "votatemi"


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come ti ho già scritto, rispetto la tua opinione, che non condivido


ammazza che sforzo che fai. L'abbiamo capito tutti che tu non condividi nulla che non ti venga comodo, per questo il confronto con te è sterile.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ci vedo nulla di anormale!Cosa possiamo aspettarci dai traditori?che ci vengano a dire,si effettivamente ci comportiamo scorrettamente?insomma è normale che ci infarciscano di teorie,voli pindarici,per sentirsi meno sporchi,anche un killer ha sempe un motivo, più o meno valido per uccidere, questa polemica a me sembra sterile!Ogni tanto arriva pure il momento di guardarsi in faccia e capire che nel giocare con i sentimenti altrui e la vita altrui quasi mai c'è un motivo valido, ci si arriva per gradi,anche se spesso non ci si arriva proprio e si continua per sempre.......!!Poi un bel giorno la vita ti presenta il conto.....


guarda, questa posizione la posso anche capire. Specialmente l'ultima frase


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ammazza che sforzo che fai. L'abbiamo capito tutti che tu non condividi nulla che non ti venga comodo, per questo il confronto con te è sterile.


senti, mettetevi d'accordo, c'è chi mi accusa di essere prolisso, chi di essere sterile. Io ho risposto, a voi non va. Io lo capisco. ma passiamo avanti, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> senti, mettetevi d'accordo, c'è chi mi accusa di essere prolisso, chi di essere sterile. Io ho risposto, a voi non va. Io lo capisco. ma passiamo avanti, no?


Piu che avanti direi sopra. D i te naturalmente. Con un mezzo pesante di locomozione . Quale preferisci? 
Angelo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma vedi, il buon joey non riesce a capire come mai non vengo eliminato. *Lui, traditore, si impegna tanto a cercare di dire cose che i traditi accettano* e non capisce come sia possibile che un possa esprimere le sue opinioni liberamente. Che poi, credo che la frase "non riesce a capire" renda l'idea un pò su tutto quel che scrive il nostro simpatico "votatemi"


Ahahahahahahhahahahahaahahhahahahahahahah! Ma chi? Ma che film è? Minchia, poi proprio io.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> La fedeltà non esiste, se non mutuata da altri elementi.
> 
> Onestà e rispetto sono elementi che non determini da te e per te.
> Onestà: è disonesto compiere qualcosa di sbagliato A DANNO DI TERZI.
> ...


si si, lo capisco. Per le stesse ragioni per cui i gay dovevano, e devono ancora in alcuni casi, nascondersi e non possono baciarsi in pubblico, per esempio?


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahaahahhahahahahahahah! Ma chi? Ma che film è? Minchia, poi proprio io.


ridi ridi, tanto qua stai


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> no no, sei stato chiaro.
> 
> riformulo io: riusciresti a vedere amore nella logica che ho ipotizzato?


cioé se non mi ama, ma sta con me per i soldi? Se non prova veri sentimenti, ma li finge? E' questo l'esempio?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,fasi transitorie, in alcuni soggetti la fase transitoria divente permanente,uno stile di vita,anzi sai che penso?Che chi è disonesto e ambiguo in amore poi è disonesto ed ambiguo sempre,in ogni espressione della propria vita!


Ed è un bruttissimo pensiero...
Sai cosa penso?
Che date le barze sui carabinieri
tutti quelli che portano una divisa e sono a servizio dello stato
sono stupidi.

E infatti...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ridi ridi, tanto qua stai


Embè? Mica è un problema mio, casomai è un problema tuo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di scusanti. Ma di dinamiche nella coppia che a volte facilitano il tradimento. Pensavo a me, ad esempio. Che mai avrei tradito se mio marito non mi avesse tradito. O ad altre persone che sono diventate traditrici all'interno di matrimoni infelici.
> 
> Sono fasi che a volte si vivono e che precedono la fine di un rapporto.
> 
> ...


Però tu usi male i termini.
Mi pare che nel tuo caso non si possa parlare di "tradimento".
Mi pare che tu avessi avvisato tuo marito che data la situazione ti vedevi con altri uomini no?
In quel caso non è tradimento, sai?

Tradimento è fare certe cose senza che lui o lei possano dire solo a o b...no?

O dicevi a tuo marito...vado a fare la spesa e andavi a ciulare ?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Massi....figo il tuo avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè? Mica è un problema mio, casomai è un problema tuo.


se se, pur se limitato, il concetto lo hai capito. Sono un inguaribile ottimista


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Io di te non ho alcuna stima, mi spiace solo una cosaer tutte quelle povere persone che indossando una divisa ci hanno rimesso la vita, d'altronde pezzi di merda come te non hanno la mente per capire certe cose!Questo tuo post è la dimostrazione di quanto ho appena scritto!!Credi di colpirmi tirando furori divise,o aspetti similari, non ti è venuto il dubbio che di quello che pensi non me ne fotte un cazzo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> senti, mettetevi d'accordo, c'è chi mi accusa di essere prolisso, chi di essere sterile. Io ho risposto, a voi non va. Io lo capisco. ma passiamo avanti, no?


E' tutto giusto: prolisso per la lunghezza dei tuoi post; la sterilità non era riferita a te, ma all'inutilità dei tentativi di discussione.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Massi....figo il tuo avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oooooo, finalmente qualcuno mi ha dato soddisfazione. Grazie conte


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se se, pur se limitato, il concetto lo hai capito. Sono un inguaribile ottimista


No davvero, qual'è il concetto? Sono molto più limitato di quanto credi.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oooooo, finalmente qualcuno mi ha dato soddisfazione. Grazie conte


lassatelo di' che e' proprio da segaiolo...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' tutto giusto: prolisso per la lunghezza dei tuoi post; la sterilità non era riferita a te, ma all'inutilità dei tentativi di discussione.


come già ebbi a significarti, siete liberissimi di non leggere o postare. Io ho sempre risposto, non ci troviamo d'accordo con alcuni di voi. Con altri il colloquio c'è. Non vi serve? Ne prendo nota, serve a me e, forse, a chi decide di colloquiare con me. Vedi, non tutto quel che non va bene a te, non va bene a nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io di te non ho alcuna stima, mi spiace solo una cosaer tutte quelle povere persone che indossando una divisa ci hanno rimesso la vita, d'altronde pezzi di merda come te non hanno la mente per capire certe cose!Questo tuo post è la dimostrazione di quanto ho appena scritto!!Credi di colpirmi tirando furori divise,o aspetti similari, non ti è venuto il dubbio che di quello che pensi non me ne fotte un cazzo?


Ma sempre continuando con il tuo ragionamento...
Potrei dire che è tutta gente che siccome non sapeva fare niente altro nella vita
e non aveva possibilità di studiare

si è imboscata dentro quelle istituzioni no?
Facendo la firma al militare no?

Sono portato a pensare questo...no?

CHe ne dici?


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No davvero, qual'è il concetto? Sono molto più limitato di quanto credi.


peccato


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahaahahhahahahahahahah! Ma chi? Ma che film è? Minchia, poi proprio io.


Oddio scusa Joey non me ne ero accorta.:mrgreen: Ecco, magari, dopo quello che mi hai detto ieri dovevo arrivarci. Ti ho ferito?:scared:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Continuo a dire,che trovo deprecabile e irrispettoso solo pensare quello che tu pensi, per tutti quelli che ci hanno rimesso la vita,magari per dfendere nullità come te!Cmq devo ringraziarti perchè scrivendo quello che scrivi finisci sempre per darmi ragione,i traditori spesso sono anche persone di merda....!!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> peccato


Lo so. Però spiega, dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio scusa Joey non me ne ero accorta.:mrgreen: Ecco, magari, dopo quello che mi hai detto ieri dovevo arrivarci. Ti ho ferito?:scared:


Che ti ho detto ieri? Dove mi hai ferito? Tu non mi ferisci mai, cuoricino di panna adorato.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io di te non ho alcuna stima, mi spiace solo una cosaer tutte quelle povere persone che indossando una divisa ci hanno rimesso la vita, d'altronde pezzi di merda come te non hanno la mente per capire certe cose!Questo tuo post è la dimostrazione di quanto ho appena scritto!!Credi di colpirmi tirando furori divise,o aspetti similari, non ti è venuto il dubbio che di quello che pensi non me ne fotte un cazzo?


e' un parassita che campa co' la pagnotta che je passano i ricottari, zanzata dalle tasse dei coglioni italici, fa l'apologia all'evasione  fiscale ed altre merdate, sta sempre embriago e manco piu' s'arza e se sciacqua pure la bocca sto fallito...

poi dice...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Quello che scrive si commenta da solo,infondo è proprio a persone come lui che mi riferivo,chi è scorretto nei sentimenti è scorretto pure nella vita,ambiguo,disonesto,profittatore,mistificatore,insomma tutte caratteristiche che possiamo riscontrare nei traditori presenti qui,non tutti,ma una buona parte...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come già ebbi a significarti, siete liberissimi di non leggere o postare. Io ho sempre risposto, *non ci troviamo d'accordo *con alcuni di voi. Con altri il colloquio c'è. Non vi serve? Ne prendo nota, serve a me e, forse, a chi decide di colloquiare con me. Vedi, non tutto quel che non va bene a te, non va bene a nessuno.


Scusate, Vostre Maestà. Guarda che un colloquio tra persone che concordano fin dall'inizio... è abbastanza inutile, eh? Colloquio inoltre è abbastanza generico... ciò che ti potrebbe portare un valore aggiunto è una discussione. E io non so se posso dire di aver visto una discussione, sinceramente, almeno nelle ultime 100 pagine di 3d.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sempre continuando con il tuo ragionamento...
> Potrei dire che è tutta gente che siccome non sapeva fare niente altro nella vita
> e non aveva possibilità di studiare
> 
> ...


ma perche' te de preciso che cazzo sai fa'?...ahahahahah

sona' l'organo in chiesa a che cazzo serve alla societa'?

ma sparate e di' che t'hanno sparato...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che scrive si commenta da solo,infondo è proprio a persone come lui che mi riferivo,chi è scorretto nei sentimenti è scorretto pure nella vita,ambiguo,disonesto,profittatore,mistificatore,insomma tutte caratteristiche che possiamo riscontrare nei traditori presenti qui,non tutti,ma una buona parte...!


e' inevitabile che lo siano, c'e' poco da menarsela...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Ex stermy*

Guarda a me non preoccupa ciò che scrive il conte,a me preoccupa che questo signore è anche genitore,e allora capisco perchè questo cazzo di paese sta andando alla deriva....!


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusate, Vostre Maestà. Guarda che un colloquio tra persone che concordano fin dall'inizio... è abbastanza inutile, eh? Colloquio inoltre è abbastanza generico... ciò che ti potrebbe portare un valore aggiunto è una discussione. E io non so se posso dire di aver visto una discussione, sinceramente, almeno nelle ultime 100 pagine di 3d.


senti, davvero non ho parole. La discussione c'è ma è nascosta dalle centinaia di messaggi che i soliti noti postano per denigrare. Ma a te della discussione cosa interessa? La verità è che non ti interessa, l'obiettivo è sempre quello di far tacere. Io non taccio


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di scusanti. Ma di dinamiche nella coppia che a volte facilitano il tradimento. Pensavo a me, ad esempio. Che mai avrei tradito se mio marito non mi avesse tradito. O ad altre persone che sono diventate traditrici all'interno di matrimoni infelici.
> 
> Sono fasi che a volte si vivono e che precedono la fine di un rapporto.
> 
> ...


Le conseguenze di un tradimento ci saranno sempre, a chi una maniera a chi in un'altra. 
Questo si chiama anche tradimento.

Posso parlare adesso in prima persona e scrivere, fino a  quando io non ho tradito, la mia vita è stata esemplare, dal tradimento fatto non lo è stata più.
Si sono sereno, sono felice, ma nella mia maturità mi conosco dentro, e dentro so che sto male, molto male per il tradimento fatto, e so anche che nel futuro ci potranno essere eventi, "spero di no" a ricordarmi ciò ed a potermi fare ancora più male.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda a me non preoccupa ciò che scrive il conte,a me preoccupa che questo signore è anche genitore,e allora capisco perchè questo cazzo di paese sta andando alla deriva....!


ma infatti e' quello il problema...

l'imprinting ed il resto che esercitano i debosciati come lui...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Continuo a dire,che trovo deprecabile e irrispettoso solo pensare quello che tu pensi, per tutti quelli che ci hanno rimesso la vita,magari per dfendere nullità come te!Cmq devo ringraziarti perchè scrivendo quello che scrivi finisci sempre per darmi ragione,i traditori spesso sono anche persone di merda....!!:up:


E sempre seguendo il ragionamento sono portato a pensare che quelli che sono appunto pagati con il denaro di noi contribuenti e passano le loro giornate nei forum anzichè lavorare...siano dei mangiapane a tradimento no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E che i loro superiori non sarebbero felici di apprendere questo dei loro dipendenti...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

SI sentirebbero...traditi...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

io volevo semplicemente chiedere a Sbriciolata, che in passato mi aveva tanto aiutato
con piccole frasi ma cariche di significati, di rimettere l'avatar di prima (donna e cavallo).
Questo è veramente brutto, il precedente dava un'idea della tua personalità.

ciao ! E scusami ! 

ospite "g"


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusate, Vostre Maestà. Guarda che un colloquio tra persone che concordano fin dall'inizio... è abbastanza inutile, eh? Colloquio inoltre è abbastanza generico... ciò che ti potrebbe portare un valore aggiunto è una discussione. E io non so se posso dire di aver visto una discussione, sinceramente, almeno nelle ultime 100 pagine di 3d.


aggiungo che mi sono andato a cercare la definizione di troll, perché sono stato accusato di essere un troll. Ebbene, la definizione è questa: _"si indica una persona che interagisce con gli altri utenti tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente senza senso, con l'obiettivo di disturbare la comunicazione e fomentare gli animi".

_Ecco, io ho capito ora che il mio 3D è infestato da trollS


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sempre seguendo il ragionamento sono portato a pensare che quelli che sono appunto pagati con il denaro di noi contribuenti e passano le loro giornate nei forum anzichè lavorare...siano dei mangiapane a tradimento no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E che i loro superiori non sarebbero felici di apprendere questo dei loro dipendenti...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> SI sentirebbero...traditi...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


interessante linea di pensiero, molto, molto interessante


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda a me non preoccupa ciò che scrive il conte,a me preoccupa che questo signore è anche genitore,e allora capisco perchè questo cazzo di paese sta andando alla deriva....!


Beh almeno io ci provo ogni giorno a fare il genitore e lo sono per leggi di natura...
Tu invece?
QUando ti prendi sul groppone questa responsabilità?
Ma guardati hai 40 anni...e non hai ancora un figlio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

E ma certe insinuazioni andrebbero provate,poi magari salterebbe fuori,che non è come dici tu,e ti beccheresti una bella querela per diffamazaione e calunnia...:rotfl:e ti assicuro che poi rideresti di meno...:rotfl::rotfl:e vedrai che gira e rigira sarai tanto coglione da cascarci....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io volevo semplicemente chiedere a Sbriciolata, che in passato mi aveva tanto aiutato
> con piccole frasi ma cariche di significati, di rimettere l'avatar di prima (donna e cavallo).
> Questo è veramente brutto, il precedente dava un'idea della tua personalità.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> interessante linea di pensiero, molto, molto interessante


Beh mio caro...
Per tutti noi è facile sai adottare il metro di pensiero altrui no?
Sta scritto: con la misura con la quale misurate, sarete misurati no?


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> senti, davvero non ho parole. La discussione c'è ma è nascosta dalle centinaia di messaggi che i soliti noti postano per denigrare. Ma a te della discussione cosa interessa? La verità è che non ti interessa, l'obiettivo è sempre quello di far tacere. Io non taccio


trollazzo dell'ostrega, con un troll come te la discussione e' solo sinonimo di alterco...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Sai,se devo crescere un figlio debosciato come te,lascio stare...!!:rotfl::rotfl:Senza valori,senza il nulla....ringrazio dio!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma certe insinuazioni andrebbero provate,poi magari salterebbe fuori,che non è come dici tu,e ti beccheresti una bella querela per diffamazaione e calunnia...:rotfl:e ti assicuro che poi rideresti di meno...:rotfl::rotfl:e vedrai che gira e rigira sarai tanto coglione da cascarci....!:rotfl:


Io posso essere chiaro
A te tocca di rimanere "oscuro"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> senti, davvero non ho parole. La discussione c'è ma è nascosta dalle centinaia di messaggi che *i soliti noti postano per denigrare.* Ma a te della discussione cosa interessa? La verità è che non ti interessa, l'obiettivo è sempre quello di far tacere. Io non taccio


Adesso ti chiarisco un'aspetto che forse, bontà tua, sottovaluti. La discussione si è esaurita da un pezzo, diciamo da quando un po' tutti quelli che ti scrivino si sono resi conto che tu non cerchi un confronto ma un'apologia di quello che fai, ovvero tradire. Ovviamente non è possibile, non tanto per quello che scrivi (tutte le fesserie che hai scritto, intendo), ma proprio perchè non si può. Questo però a te non va bene, per cui continui imperterrito a picchiare un cavallo morto, metaforicamente parlando. Quello che ne consegue sono riferimenti incrociati di cose che non c'entrano nulla, scazzi tra utentame vario, ed il solito circo che si verifica in questi casi. Io sto qui perchè passo tempo e perchè, purtroppo per te, sei troppo stronzo per lasciarti stare così impunito. Altri non so, immagino per qualche motivo simile. Ma la discussione, se c'è mai davvero stata, è morta e sepolta da un pezzo e l'hai tumulata proprio tu.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guardati hai 40 anni...e non hai ancora un figlio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non mi risultava fosse obbligatorio.....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai,se devo crescere un figlio debosciato come te,lascio stare...!!:rotfl::rotfl:Senza valori,senza il nulla....ringrazio dio!!


Si si comodo così...
Boni tutti così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mio caro...
> Per tutti noi è facile sai adottare il metro di pensiero altrui no?
> Sta scritto: con la misura con la quale misurate, sarete misurati no?


assolutamente, ma io tendo a non farlo, perché non amo applicare i principi che non condivido, anche se a mio favore. Ma è interessante


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

E fai attenzione perchè io sono chiarissimo,e tu devi dimostrare ciò che stai insinuando....:rotfl:una strada impervia...potresti avere qualche brutta sorpresa non credi?:rotfl:


----------



## giò (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> cioé se non mi ama, ma sta con me per i soldi? Se non prova veri sentimenti, ma li finge? E' questo l'esempio?



no. hai affermato che saresti feririto se scoprissi, ad esempio, che tua moglie stesse con te per i soldi.

ti ho chiesto e ti richiedo, perchè? 
non potrebbe essere che, nella logica di tua moglie, i soldi rappresentino quello che nella tua logica è l'andare con altre donne?

tu hai bisogno di tradirla per essere felice, dici, pur amandola. dici.
lei potrebbe aver bisogno dei tuoi soldi per essere felice, pur amandoti. direbbe.

come mai ti sentiresti ferito?
logica è la tua, logica sarebbe la sua.
realtà la tua, realtà la sua.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E fai attenzione perchè io sono chiarissimo,e tu devi dimostrare ciò che stai insinuando....:rotfl:una strada impervia...potresti avere qualche brutta sorpresa non credi?:rotfl:


Ti aspetto sotto casa
il 5 dicembre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso ti chiarisco un'aspetto che forse, bontà tua, sottovaluti. La discussione si è esaurita da un pezzo, diciamo da quando un po' tutti quelli che ti scrivino si sono resi conto che tu non cerchi un confronto ma un'apologia di quello che fai, ovvero tradire. Ovviamente non è possibile, non tanto per quello che scrivi (tutte le fesserie che hai scritto, intendo), ma proprio perchè non si può. Questo però a te non va bene, per cui continui imperterrito a picchiare un cavallo morto, metaforicamente parlando. Quello che ne consegue sono riferimenti incrociati di cose che non c'entrano nulla, scazzi tra utentame vario, ed il solito circo che si verifica in questi casi. Io sto qui perchè passo tempo e perchè, purtroppo per te, sei troppo stronzo per lasciarti stare così impunito. Altri non so, immagino per qualche motivo simile. Ma la discussione, se c'è mai davvero stata, è morta e sepolta da un pezzo e l'hai tumulata proprio tu.


te piacerebbe, eh? Invece no, alcuni continuano a parlare e la discussione procede. Tu però non la cogli, mio caro. E la cosa non mi sorprende. Finché si parla di "puttanate"; "inconfutabile", "incontrovertibile", "bianco", "nore", la tua materia grigia coglie, quando si entra nel relativismo ti perdi. Non è colpa tua. Un consiglio utile a te : levati dalle balle.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> aggiungo che mi sono andato a cercare la definizione di troll, perché sono stato accusato di essere un troll. Ebbene, la definizione è questa: _"si indica una persona che interagisce con gli altri utenti tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente senza senso, con l'obiettivo di disturbare la comunicazione e fomentare gli animi".
> 
> _Ecco, io ho capito ora che il mio 3D è infestato da trollS


kazzone tu nella definizione di troll ci stai dentro co' tutte le scarpe ed anche di fake perche' me sa che sei anche una vecchia zoccola che conosce molto bene sto forum...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> kazzone tu nella definizione di troll ci stai dentro co' tutte le scarpe ed anche di fake perche' me sa che sei anche una vecchia zoccola che conosce molto bene sto forum...


Beh...
Secondo me...nell'arte del trollare...
Nun te batte nessuno...
Ce l'hai nel dna di barese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> no. hai affermato che saresti feririto se scoprissi, ad esempio, che tua moglie stesse con te per i soldi.
> 
> ti ho chiesto e ti richiedo, perchè?
> non potrebbe essere che, nella logica di tua moglie, i soldi rappresentino quello che nella tua logica è l'andare con altre donne?
> ...


no, allora confermo che mi ero espresso male. Quel che volevo dire che è io rimarrei ferito a scoprire di non essere stato amato, quando mi diceva "ti amo". Il punto è che diceva di provare un sentimento che non provava. Se scopro che mi ama, ma mi ama per i soldi, magari non condivido, o penso di averla giudicata male. Accuso me di idiozia, ma non lei di falsare un sentimento.

Io rispetto il sentimento che c'è, le cause sono altra cosa. Se scoprissi che mia moglie mi ha mentito su alcune cose, io verificherei le ragioni per capire se approvo o no, la menzogna in sé mi lascia indifferente


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...
> Secondo me...nell'arte del trollare...
> Nun te batte nessuno...
> Ce l'hai nel dna di barese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ecco appunto, lui per me è proprio il trollaggio fatto persona, unito ad una volgarità insulsa senza limiti.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, allora confermo che mi ero espresso male. Quel che volevo dire che è io rimarrei ferito a scoprire di non essere stato amato, quando mi diceva "ti amo". Il punto è che diceva di provare un sentimento che non provava. Se scopro che mi ama, ma mi ama per i soldi, magari non condivido, o penso di averla giudicata male. Accuso me di idiozia, ma non lei di falsare un sentimento.
> 
> Io rispetto il sentimento che c'è, le cause sono altra cosa. Se scoprissi che mia moglie mi ha mentito su alcune cose, io verificherei le ragioni per capire se approvo o no, la menzogna in sé mi lascia indifferente


Beh mio caro
Cogliere le ragioni per cui una persona ci mente
E' a mio avviso una strategia molto vincente.

Del resto posso dirti che so che in tanti anni di matrimonio
Mia moglie mi ha anche mentito

Ma so che la ragione era da un lato proteggere me, dall'altro salvare la situazion.

In questo: io l'ammiro.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> te piacerebbe, eh? Invece no, alcuni continuano a parlare e la discussione procede. Tu però non la cogli, mio caro. E la cosa non mi sorprende. Finché si parla di "puttanate"; "inconfutabile", "incontrovertibile", "bianco", "nore", la tua materia grigia coglie, quando si entra nel relativismo ti perdi. Non è colpa tua. Un consiglio utile a te : levati dalle balle.


Alcuni continuano a parlare ma tra un po' si fermeranno. Qualche non registrato spurio che legge un post a caso e decide di commentare quanto sei stronzo (perchè occhio e croce il messaggio è sempre quello. Gente che non è d'accordo con quello che scrivi. Strano, vè?) lo trovi sempre, ma quello non vuol dire "discutere". E' tutta fuffa. Però puoi andare avanti quanto ti pare, per quello che mi riguarda. Io sto qui e mi godo lo spettacolo, e ogni tanto ti castigo. Che male c'è? Ti fa solo bene. Lo faccio per te, mica per me. Dovresti anzi ringraziarmi.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...
> Secondo me...nell'arte del trollare...
> Nun te batte nessuno...
> Ce l'hai nel dna di barese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dirti che sei un parassita che nun sa fa' un cazzo e scattarti le foto nun e' fare er troll ma er fotografo...ahahahah

gioca ad infilarte un sacchetto in quella testa de cazzo che te ritrovi...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco appunto, lui per me è proprio il trollaggio fatto persona, unito ad una volgarità insulsa senza limiti.


Ma lui è come un capron in un recinto no?
QUalsiasi cosa tu gli dai da mangiare lui vien lì e mangia no?
Se lo scaghi...
Si attacca a qualcun altro no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io volevo semplicemente chiedere a Sbriciolata, che in passato mi aveva tanto aiutato
> con piccole frasi ma cariche di significati, di rimettere l'avatar di prima (donna e cavallo).
> Questo è veramente brutto, il precedente dava un'idea della tua personalità.
> 
> ...


Ma non ti scusare. La mia era una piccola provocazione... sulla definizione di donna intellettuale


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> kazzone tu nella definizione di troll ci stai dentro co' tutte le scarpe ed anche di fake perche' me sa che sei anche una vecchia zoccola che conosce molto bene sto forum...


ce l'hai anche tu 'sto dubbio, eh?


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alcuni continuano a parlare ma tra un po' si fermeranno. Qualche non registrato spurio che legge un post a caso e decide di commentare quanto sei stronzo (perchè occhio e croce il messaggio è sempre quello. Gente che non è d'accordo con quello che scrivi. Strano, vè?) lo trovi sempre, ma quello non vuol dire "discutere". E' tutta fuffa. Però puoi andare avanti quanto ti pare, per quello che mi riguarda. Io sto qui e mi godo lo spettacolo, e ogni tanto ti castigo. Che male c'è? Ti fa solo bene. Lo faccio per te, mica per me. Dovresti anzi ringraziarmi.


castighi? ma fammi il piacere, rimani pure, probabilmente ti sarà successo di vedere un fim di bunuel, e probabilmente avrai reagito nella stessa maniera: occhioni sgranati, tanta confusione, qualche volgarità e poi il ritorno alla casa, rassicurante casa. Adieu, mio inutie amico


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco appunto, lui per me è proprio il trollaggio fatto persona, unito ad una volgarità insulsa senza limiti.


continua pure, cosi' vedemo chi se stanca prima...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce l'hai anche tu 'sto dubbio, eh?


peccato che io sto nel 3D creato da me e non vengo a rompervi le palle nelle vostre discussioni. Qualche problema di logica? Logi-che?


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui è come un capron in un recinto no?
> QUalsiasi cosa tu gli dai da mangiare lui vien lì e mangia no?
> Se lo scaghi...
> Si attacca a qualcun altro no?


sicuramente, ma rimane il fatto che leggere le sue parole è disgustoso

comunque, è un essere umano anche lui, o no?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh almeno io ci provo ogni giorno a fare il genitore e lo sono per leggi di natura...
> Tu invece?
> QUando ti prendi sul groppone questa responsabilità?
> *Ma guardati hai 40 anni...e non hai ancora un figlio*.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


meglio che non dico quello che penso di te dopo aver letto questa frase... 
ti dico solo che dovresti vergognarti, ma tanto è inutile gente come te non sa nemmeno cosa sia la vergogna


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui è come un capron in un recinto no?
> QUalsiasi cosa tu gli dai da mangiare lui vien lì e mangia no?
> Se lo scaghi...
> Si attacca a qualcun altro no?


e te cor cazzo che dai anche da bere ai capron, neh ciucchetton?

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> aggiungo che mi sono andato a cercare la definizione di troll, perché sono stato accusato di essere un troll. Ebbene, la definizione è questa: _"si indica una persona che interagisce con gli altri utenti tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente senza senso, con l'obiettivo di disturbare la comunicazione e fomentare gli animi".
> 
> _Ecco, io ho capito ora che il mio 3D è infestato da trollS


Può essere. Uno c'è di sicuro e sei tu. E' l'unica spiegazione che dia senso a tutto quanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> castighi? ma fammi il piacere, rimani pure, probabilmente ti sarà successo di vedere un fim di bunuel, e probabilmente avrai reagito nella stessa maniera: occhioni sgranati, tanta confusione, qualche volgarità e poi il ritorno alla casa, rassicurante casa. Adieu, mio inutie amico


Ah! Ma parli di cinema colto? Ammazza. Tu si che ne sai, roba per gente di un certo livello, come te. Tranquillo che resto, altro che adieu.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce l'hai anche tu 'sto dubbio, eh?


nun ce dormo la notte...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non ti scusare. La mia era una piccola provocazione... sulla definizione di donna intellettuale


come vuoi...a me eri parsa una persona molto intelligente mesi fa, aiutandomi.
C'è un solo problema......non mi ricordo quasi nulla di quello che mi avevi scritto,  
però ricordo una cosa che mi aveva colpito:
cioè delle balle spaventose che usano i traditori per prenderti per scemo (o per scema),
del fatto che passi per visionario, che ti fai i film mentali e che ogni tua ricostruzione
delle vicende finisce per essere inverosimile, quindi votata al fallimento. 
A me è successo proprio così, una moglie che tradisce è capace di dire ogni nefandezza
pur di salvarsi (salvare se stessa anche a costo di far saltare un matrimonio).

ciao!
ospite "g"


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guardati hai 40 anni...e non hai ancora un figlio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e quindi? Cosa stai dicendo?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh almeno io ci provo ogni giorno a fare il genitore e lo sono per leggi di natura...
> Tu invece?
> QUando ti prendi sul groppone questa responsabilità?
> *Ma guardati hai 40 anni...e non hai ancora un figlio.*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi? Cosa stai dicendo?


Be' Sbri..cosa c'e'una rivolta femminile anti Conte????.....buona se no ti graffio...mieowrrr


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah! Ma parli di cinema colto? Ammazza. Tu si che ne sai, roba per gente di un certo livello, come te. Tranquillo che resto, altro che adieu.


hi verificato su internet, eh? 
rimani, ti nomino troll n. 3.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Premessa: Mi sento un'esiliato, fine premessa.

Richiesta: A.A.A. cercasi chi litiga con me. Anche per scherzo va bene uguale.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *hi verificato su internet, eh?
> *rimani, ti nomino troll n. 3.


Bè no, se scrivi "fim di bunuel" (fim) non era poi così difficile, sai com'è, amico sveglione.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Può essere. Uno c'è di sicuro e sei tu. E' l'unica spiegazione che dia senso a tutto quanto.


Puo' essere?...ahahahah

"Comportamento tipo

Di norma l'obiettivo di un troll è far perdere la pazienza agli altri utenti, spingendoli a insultare e aggredire a loro volta (generando una flame war). "


sta'tenta qua...ahahah

"Una tecnica comune del troll consiste nel prendere posizione in modo plateale, superficiale e arrogante su una questione vissuta come sensibile e già lungamente dibattuta degli altri membri della comunità (per esempio una religion war). In altri casi, il troll interviene in modo apparentemente insensato o volutamente ingenuo, con lo scopo di irridere quegli utenti che, non capendone gli obiettivi, si sforzano di rispondere a tono ingenerando ulteriore discussione e .........................

rullo de tamburi.....

"senza giungere ad alcuna conclusione concreta."

mo' te pare che co' sto coglione fatto e finito che in premessa ha affermato che nun se mette in discussione, semo arrivati ad una conclusione?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma rimane il fatto che leggere le sue parole è disgustoso
> 
> comunque, è un essere umano anche lui, o no?


NO...
Io lo leggo pensando che sia un cane...
Così riesco a leggerlo no?
O un asino che raglia...

Ma scusa tu faresti un discorso serio con un elemento del genere?
Prenderesti sul serio le sue farneticazioni?

Guarda che come cane però è furbino...

Vedi lui non dice mai niente della sua vita, ma cerca di farti tirare fuori la tua, per poi smerdarti...

Quando vedi che è lì sul punto di smerdarti...lo scaghi e lui resta lì muto come un mammalucco...

Qui dentro hanno già imparato in tanti a fare così con lui...


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

questo thread me l'ero perso, ma leggendo saltando da paolo in frasca (questo detto m'è sempre piaciuto e l'aggiungo anche sui maccheroni) ho capito ch'è il solito trd dove ci si può insultare a vicenda e dire tutto a tutti senza alcun limite.


ma finitela, per favore, fate i seri/ie.



p.s. Sbri, cambia quell'immagine di vecchia baronetta dell'800, è pietosa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Oramai tutto il forum è concentrato in questo 3d.

Non vale più nemmeno la pena leggere altro. F5 e via....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e te cor cazzo che dai anche da bere ai capron, neh ciucchetton?
> 
> ahahahah


Ma se mi sei venuto dietro come un cagnetto anche oggi...
Lo sai che in Francia e in Germania l'organista è un dipendente comunale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premessa: Mi sento un'esiliato, fine premessa.
> 
> Richiesta: A.A.A. cercasi chi litiga con me. Anche per scherzo va bene uguale.


ma sempre da me?  -)


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Puo' essere?...ahahahah
> 
> "Comportamento tipo
> 
> ...


Mi piace pensare che tu non capisca come per massi è uno specchio sul quale rifletterti no?
Possibile che tu in questo post, non ri veda ampiamente descritto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premessa: Mi sento un'esiliato, fine premessa.
> 
> Richiesta: A.A.A. cercasi chi litiga con me. Anche per scherzo va bene uguale.



non romperi i    BIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP       anche tu


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma sempre da me?  -)



E bhe..... tu attiri


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hi verificato su internet, eh?
> rimani, ti nomino troll n. 3.


te sta a manca' l'acqua e da stronzo smetterai de galleggia'...

facce ride...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no, se scrivi "fim di bunuel" (fim) non era poi così difficile, sai com'è, amico sveglione.


se se, Buona lettura. Se serve aiuto per capire chiedi pure a, be', chiunque, sono certo che potrà aiutarti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi? Cosa stai dicendo?


Io niente...
Sto solo applicando a lui
Il modo di ragionare che lui applica agli altri

Per poi dirgli come si sta?

Come ci si sente? Eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oramai tutto il forum è concentrato in questo 3d.
> 
> Non vale più nemmeno la pena leggere altro. F5 e via....
> 
> View attachment 6057


concordo e approvo....hanno rotto le palle..Conte a parte..perche'lui e'un mito..quindi puo'


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premessa: Mi sento un'esiliato, fine premessa.
> 
> Richiesta: A.A.A. cercasi chi litiga con me. Anche per scherzo va bene uguale.


non puoi lamentarti, il nick te lo sei scelto tu. Aspetta il tuo turno...:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E bhe..... tu attiri


eh lo so, che ci posso fare, è lo charme di noi traditori seriali impenitenti.

Comunque, se vuoi ti mando affanculo senza ragione, o posso dire che il tuo cane ha la rogna. O che Messina è meglio di Palermo. Scegli tu


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oramai tutto il forum è concentrato in questo 3d.
> 
> Non vale più nemmeno la pena leggere altro. F5 e via....
> 
> View attachment 6057


Nuovo tipo di comando per lavaggio di che tipo ?

Donne! per consigli e suggerimenti, rivolgetevi a me ed ad occhiverdi in M.P. 
Il pagamento verrà effettuato soltanto se soddisfatte. 


Parlo di lavaggi in lavatrice, come smacchiare la qualsiasi! come risparmiare! come non mettere acqua! come usare la lavatrice per altri scopi.. come...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo e approvo....hanno rotto le palle..Conte a parte..perche'lui e'un mito..quindi puo'


Esclusa la stupidaggine che se non hai figli a 40 sei un ...


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non puoi lamentarti, il nick te lo sei scelto tu. Aspetta il tuo turno...:mrgreen:






:rotfl::sonar::sonar::sonar:  :rotfl: 


sacra santa verità.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo e approvo....hanno rotto le palle..Conte a parte..perche'lui e'un mito..quindi puo'


lotharone, io ho fatto il possibile, me sempre qui stanno. Oscuno, che ha un buon cuore, mi ha graziato


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Io lo leggo pensando che sia un cane...
> Così riesco a leggerlo no?
> O un asino che raglia...
> ...


io so' un cane e te un maiale... anzi un porco....

ed ocio che a natale ar maiale se fa la festa...

ahahahahah

te vedo alla frutta, sciroccato....

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esclusa la stupidaggine che se non hai figli a 40 sei un ...


Mio caro la degna risposta 
a chi si permette di dire
che se uno tradisce
è un genitore di merda

E fatalità ste perle arrivano

sempre 

e solo

da chi figli non ne ha...

Allora io dico

Fai un figlio 

e poi parli.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esclusa la stupidaggine che se non hai figli a 40 sei un ...



ma e'licenza Contiana.....Lothar docet no??


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non puoi lamentarti, il nick te lo sei scelto tu. Aspetta il tuo turno...:mrgreen:


Ricordati che, essendo Ultimo, dietro me nun c'è nisciuno!. mai io dietro! nsè sa mai eh! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nuovo tipo di comando per lavaggio di che tipo ?







> Donne! per consigli e suggerimenti, rivolgetevi a me ed ad occhiverdi in M.P.
> Il pagamento verrà effettuato soltanto se soddisfatte.
> 
> 
> Parlo di lavaggi in lavatrice, come smacchiare la qualsiasi! come risparmiare! come non mettere acqua! come usare la lavatrice per altri scopi.. come...


Sono più bravo in cucina che con i panni. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh lo so, che ci posso fare, è lo charme di noi traditori seriali impenitenti.
> 
> Comunque, se vuoi ti mando affanculo senza ragione, o posso dire che il tuo cane ha la rogna. O che Messina è meglio di Palermo. Scegli tu


A sto giro parto avvantaggiato, per primo cioè :mrgreen::calcio: uno a zero e palla al centro. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Puo' essere?...ahahahah
> 
> "Comportamento tipo
> 
> ...


la conoscevo anche io quella definizione:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro la degna risposta
> a chi si permette di dire
> che se uno tradisce
> è un genitore di merda
> ...


scirocche', anch'io l'ho sempre sostenuto e quindi secondo la tua logica del menga so' autorizzato a reputarti anche un genitore di merda essendo tu una persona di merda...

attaccate ar cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> :rotfl::sonar::sonar::sonar:  :rotfl:
> 
> 
> sacra santa verità.


Azzo ridi scemo! :kick:




















































:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro la degna risposta
> a chi si permette di dire
> che se uno tradisce
> è un genitore di merda
> ...


vabbè t'è uscita malino


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A sto giro parto avvantaggiato, per primo cioè :mrgreen::calcio: uno a zero e palla al centro. :mrgreen:


t'acci tua, io in risposta ti indirizzo 5, dico 5, messaggi di stermy.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non puoi lamentarti, il nick te lo sei scelto tu. Aspetta il tuo turno...:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

bella questa....



stò leggendo solo le ultime risp di questo lunghissimissimo 3d....


minchia quanto avete scritto...


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la conoscevo anche io quella definizione:mrgreen:


ossacc'...ahahahah

parlavo a nuora perche' suocera intenda...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lotharone, io ho fatto il possibile, me sempre qui stanno. Oscuno, che ha un buon cuore, mi ha graziato


'Lotharone' lo posso chiamare solo io.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> t'acci tua, io in risposta ti indirizzo 5, dico 5, messaggi di stermy.



Minchia! grazie ma a me ha già dato. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Mo tocca il suo turno.:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato 1051 (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sole ho l'impressione che tu stia parlando con il senno del poi.
> 
> Ricordati che, il tradimento è vissuto come un lutto, il tradimento è quell'atto dove tu che sei stato tradito, guardi la persona che hai accanto e pensi, TU che sei la persona che amo, la persona a cui ho donato la mia vita, sei anche la persona che più mi ha fatto male in questo mondo.
> 
> ...



Madonnina quanto la fate tragica! Ma un LUTTO vero l'avete mai vissuto? Ma come fate a fare un paragone del genere? La vita è sacra! Basta scrivere cose cosi! Dovete imparare a dare il giusto valore alle cose cazzo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordati che, essendo Ultimo, dietro me nun c'è nisciuno!. mai io dietro! nsè sa mai eh! :rotfl:


 

Ultimo non vuol dire fuori dalla fila. Quindi se c'è da "prenderlo" prima o poi toccherà a te, in ogni caso.

Compra un barattolino di Luan che almeno ti risulterà indolore. 
:up:

Lo so solo perchè sono assuefatto alle colonscopie. :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'Lotharone' lo posso chiamare solo io.


pur con tutto quel che mi continuo a beccare da te, faccio un passo indietro su questo specifico aspetto, per cavalleria. Da oggi per me sarà lotharaccio


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> bella questa....
> 
> ...



eh eh eh arrivò! parrò e m'arricriò! 

Legga legga legga, quando ha finito lo dica, mi raccomando eh!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se se, Buona lettura. Se serve aiuto per capire chiedi pure a, be', chiunque, sono certo che potrà aiutarti


No, ma guarda che non me ne frega proprio nulla, tranquillo.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! grazie ma a me ha già dato. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Mo tocca il suo turno.:mrgreen:


l'unica speranza è che gli si rompa il pc


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 1051 ha detto:


> Madonnina quanto la fate tragica! Ma un LUTTO vero l'avete mai vissuto? Ma come fate a fare un paragone del genere? La vita è sacra! Basta scrivere cose cosi! Dovete imparare a dare il giusto valore alle cose cazzo!


s'e' aperta la testata multipla der troll principale...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> eh eh eh arrivò! parrò e m'arricriò!
> 
> *Legga legga legga*, quando ha finito lo dica, mi raccomando eh!




eh no! ci rinuncio
troppa roba....

già sparo minchiate di mio....
figurati quando non so di cosa si sta parlando...

passo

l'importante è che ti "arricriai"(ho qualche dubbio che si scriva così ma credo che tu capisca ugualmente)


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 1051 ha detto:


> Madonnina quanto la fate tragica! Ma un LUTTO vero l'avete mai vissuto? Ma come fate a fare un paragone del genere? La vita è sacra! Basta scrivere cose cosi! Dovete imparare a dare il giusto valore alle cose cazzo!



Bhe, quello che scritto fa parte della mia vita, e mi scusi tanto se sono stato così tragico, probabilmente sono stato esagerato, probabilmente non sono sano di mente, e probabilmente ho solo sognato quel poco che tu hai letto e che io ho scritto.

Ma alla fine da quale pulpito arriva il commento? chi sei? come mai scrivi ciò? non criticare quello che io ho vissuto, raccontaci la tua, sarebbe meglio eh.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'unica speranza è che gli si rompa il pc


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eh no! ci rinuncio
> troppa roba....
> 
> già sparo minchiate di mio....
> ...


grazie annuccia, il tuo messaggio conferma esattamente la mia tesi (co sto casino anche volendo molti non discutono). Comunque, grazie del tentativo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> pur con tutto quel che mi continuo a beccare da te, faccio un passo indietro su questo specifico aspetto, per cavalleria. Da oggi per me sarà lotharaccio


Oppure puoi chiedere a Lothar se preferisce che sia tu a chiamarlo così:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'unica speranza è che gli si rompa il pc


e mo' te rilassi allora...ahahahahah...ne ho 4 che uso per lavoro d'infornatico...ahahahahah

questo che uso e' il piu' scassato ma pe' gesti' la tua merda me dispiace pure de inzozzarlo...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma dai tranquilla il conte conosciamo tutti che persona è,per lui parla il passato,con tutta una serie di comportamenti!Io ho perso un figlio, non è un problema,pensando che sarebbe dovuto venir su iniseme a coetanei come il figlio del conte,è stato un bene....!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Tu puoi insinuare quello che vuoi,il consiglio che ti darei e di far attenzione a ciò che insinui,perchè poi certe affermazioni vanno dimostrate,vedi se ti conviene,e io a differenza tua non ho proprio nulla d nascondere,quindi pensaci bene caro mio....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy,invece il conte ha solo dimostrato la validità del mio teorema non credi?se sei scorretto verso chi ti ama,sei un pezzo di merda sempre,dovrei ringraziarlo no?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,invece il conte ha solo dimostrato la validità del mio teorema non credi?se sei scorretto verso chi ti ama,sei un pezzo di merda sempre,dovrei ringraziarlo no?:rotfl:


dici?


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai tranquilla il conte conosciamo tutti che persona è,per lui parla il passato,con tutta una serie di comportamenti!Io ho perso un figlio, non è un problema,pensando che sarebbe dovuto venir su iniseme a coetanei come il figlio del conte,è stato un bene....!:mrgreen:


pero', certe vorte se apre l'occhi sempre troppo tardi...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non non sto tranquilla manco per niente... è un pezzo di merda perchè lo sapeva che tu un figlio l'hai perso..e una battuta del genere è da pezzi di merda



Che cosa?! Non ho parole


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Certo,potrei incazzarmi per le affermazioni di un inetto?di un debosciato?di uno che tradisce ogni cosa,spesso anche il buon gusto?:rotfl::rotflovresti conoscermi, dire certe brutte verità a chi fa tanta fatica a volerle accettare genera questo tipo di reazioni...!Apostrofare un assassino dandogli dell'assassino genera le stesse reazioni...non si accettano...!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Tranquilla è il famoso stile del conte....!:rotfl:Ragazzi ridiamone!:up:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non non sto tranquilla manco per niente... è un pezzo di merda perchè lo sapeva che tu un figlio l'hai perso..e una battuta del genere è da pezzi di merda


io me vanto ed onoro d'averlo sempre smerdato ed inkulato a sangue non appena messo piede qua sopra perche' se vedeva subbbito che pezzo de merda DOC fosse...

tze'...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non non sto tranquilla manco per niente... è un pezzo di merda perchè lo sapeva che tu un figlio l'hai perso..e una battuta del genere è da pezzi di merda


Allora io voglio sperare che sia stata una gaffe. Riaprire una ferita del genere per uno stupido battibecco sarebbe spietato.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non non sto tranquilla manco per niente... *è un pezzo di merda perchè lo sapeva che tu un figlio l'hai perso*..e una battuta del genere è da pezzi di merda


Sicura? Cioè, sai per certo che lo sapesse?


----------



## milli (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla è il famoso stile del conte....!:rotfl:Ragazzi ridiamone!:up:




E' proprio vero che la nobiltà è nell'animo e non nel nome.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Si il conte sapeva, ragazzi non mi sembra il caso di farne un dramma o no?Insomma parliamo del conte.....non alimentiamo polemiche inutili!é fatto così,non si accetta.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Passo per un rissoso,per un triviale,spesso le cose più volgari e offensive son scritte in modo perfetto!Milli nessun problema!!:up:


----------



## milli (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Passo per un rissoso,per un triviale,spesso le cose più volgari e offensive son scritte in modo perfetto!Milli nessun problema!!:up:




:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Milli ognuno è norma di se stesso!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora io voglio sperare che sia stata una gaffe. Riaprire una ferita del genere per uno stupido battibecco sarebbe spietato.


e' e rimane una merda e mo' e' rimasto pure senza pubblico e clacque...

ahahahahah

ascesa e tramonto in un amen di una testa di cazzo cosmica...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

è impossibile da commentare.

qui dentro prima o poi ...come nella realtà, del resto, ha detto bene Zeeva.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh almeno io ci provo ogni giorno a fare il genitore e lo sono per leggi di natura...
> Tu invece?
> QUando ti prendi sul groppone questa responsabilità?
> Ma guardati hai 40 anni...e non hai ancora un figlio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:blank:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Però*

Scusate,ma adesso non spariamo contro il conte per oggi,dai,è sempre stato così,perchè scandalizzarci?:rotfl:Io spero solo che non arriverà il solito cretino di turno a dirmi che mi son inventato tutto...sarebbe troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

Dai non ti incaazzare non mi incazzo io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non mi risultava fosse obbligatorio.....


Obbligatorio no ma per tipetti come il conte andrebbe vietato per legge 
Angelo


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Devo dire che quando minacciavi di andare,nel paese di merda dove abita ,vicino vicenza?a scambiar due parole non lui facevi mica male.....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicura? Cioè, sai per certo che lo sapesse?


Mah io non ricordo di aver mai saputo una cosa del genere...
E infatti ho rubinato il suo post.
Anch'io ho perso il primo figlio...
E ci sono voluti due anni per fare la figlia...

Ripeto io non sto dentro nel fatto che se uno tradisce sua moglie debba di necessità essere una merda di genitore.

Tutto qui.

Anche Farfalla ha tradito suo marito e allora nonostante si sbreghi per i figli è una genitrice di merda?
Idem la Matra?

Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si il conte sapeva, ragazzi non mi sembra il caso di farne un dramma o no?Insomma parliamo del conte.....non alimentiamo polemiche inutili!é fatto così,non si accetta.....


Dimostra che io lo sapevo...
Dimostralo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Ahh*

Io e non solo io ricordiamo benissimo che tu eri a conoscenza della,ma ripeto:hai fatto l'ennesima figura barbina,se non peggio....!!:rotfl:Tranquillo non è colpa tua,la colpa è dei tuoi genitori,per quello non mi son incavolato!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo dire che quando minacciavi di andare,nel paese di merda dove abita ,vicino vicenza?a scambiar due parole non lui facevi mica male.....:rotfl:


Ma infatti io l'aspetto...
E c'è già il comitato di accoglienza pronto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Vorra dire che ci ricordiamo male...:rotfl:succede spesso qui dentro,e la cosa strana poi e che succede sempre quando son coinvolte le stesse persone...!Cmq devo solo che ringraziarti!!Sono serio!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorra dire che ci ricordiamo male...:rotfl:succede spesso qui dentro,e la cosa strana poi e che succede sempre quando son coinvolte le stesse persone...!Cmq devo solo che ringraziarti!!Sono serio!:up:


Adesso dimostrami che io sapevo che tu hai perso un figlio.

Dove lo hai scritto?

Io non mi ricordo cose di questo genere.

E se anche fosse, avresti avuto più comprensione che so per le difficoltà delle coppia di The Cheater e sua moglie.

Ti pare?


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti io l'aspetto...
> E c'è già il comitato di accoglienza pronto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


er bottiglione...ahahahahahah

ehm....er battaglione de caramba...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e non solo io ricordiamo benissimo che tu eri a conoscenza della,ma ripeto:hai fatto l'ennesima figura barbina,se non peggio....!!:rotfl:Tranquillo non è colpa tua,la colpa è dei tuoi genitori,per quello non mi son incavolato!!:up:


Non mi ricordo questo dettaglio della tua vita privata.
Infatti la vita altrui è lettera morta per me.
Non mi interessa.
E non inficia i miei pensieri.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

COsa c'entra cheater?:rotfl:Ti ripeto:la tua uscita non mi ha fatto effetto alcuno,invece più di un utente si è scandallizzato,ma son problemi tuoi,sei tu che stai perdendo faccia e credibilità ogni giorno di più...!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> COsa c'entra cheater?:rotfl:Ti ripeto:la tua uscita non mi ha fatto effetto alcuno,invece più di un utente si è scandallizzato,ma son problemi tuoi,sei tu che stai perdendo faccia e credibilità ogni giorno di più...!!:up:


Ma infatti...
Ma io mi chiedo come fanno le persone ad asserire quello che io so o non so...

Ripeto 

NON SO CHE HAI PERSO UN FIGLIO ok?

Almeno postatemi dove è stato scritto

Perchè io NON SO UN CAZZO della vita privata di OSCURO

e manco mi interessa ok?

E non me ne frega un casso se ho perso credibilità o meno...

Qua dentro non c' è mia sorella, mia mamma e compagnia cantando ok?

E' stupido pensare di avere credibilità o sostegno in un forum virtuale...

Il forum non riempie mia pancia...
Altre realtà si...

Bon di quelle mi frega...

di queste no...


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

*comunque*

oggi il 3D ha preso una piega davvero interessante


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai tranquilla il conte conosciamo tutti che persona è,per lui parla il passato,con tutta una serie di comportamenti!Io ho perso un figlio, non è un problema,pensando che sarebbe dovuto venir su iniseme a coetanei come il figlio del conte,è stato un bene....!:mrgreen:


minchia!.....


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo questo dettaglio della tua vita privata.
> Infatti la vita altrui è lettera morta per me.
> Non mi interessa.
> E non inficia i miei pensieri.


che faccia da culo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oggi il 3D ha preso una piega davvero interessante


Immagino che tu ne sia soddisfatto.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Ma io mi chiedo come fanno le persone ad asserire quello che io so o non so...
> 
> Ripeto
> ...


che faccia da culo...(2)...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Forse tu non hai capito!Sapevi o non sapevi non cambia nulla,è chiaro che adesso puoi solo dire che non sapevi,ma adesso, tu hai una credibilità qui dentro?No,se non per i 4 disgraziati che hai intorno,adesso che senso avrebbe discutere con te?Sei fatto così,non hai nessun codice d'onore,non hai rispetto,sensibilità,dignità,nulla,quindi di che discutiamo?


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino che tu ne sia soddisfatto.


molto, infatti è da giorni che chiedo a tutti di continuare ad offendere, vero?

ottimo aviatar, fallo vedere a joey che apprezza molto bunuel


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino che tu ne sia soddisfatto.


sta tenendo il conto delle pagine, delle visualizazioni e dei quote. Il fine è battere il worl record e finire nei guinness.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> COsa c'entra cheater?:rotfl:Ti ripeto:la tua uscita non mi ha fatto effetto alcuno,invece più di un utente si è scandallizzato,ma son problemi tuoi,sei tu che stai perdendo faccia e credibilità ogni giorno di più...!!:up:


ma ormai qua ce sta solo p'innaffia' le piante...

ahahahahah

ormai lo schifano tutti a sta merda tanto che e' costretto a farse altri nick pe' posta' le cazzate...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molto, infatti è da giorni che chiedo a tutti di continuare ad offendere, vero?
> 
> ottimo aviatar, fallo vedere a joey che apprezza molto bunuel


Come prossimo avatar pensavo a 'La zattera della Medusa'... che ne pensi, topolone?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sta tenendo il conto delle pagine, delle visualizazioni e dei quote. Il fine è battere il worl record e finire nei guinness.


... non solo. La soddisfazione dei troll sta in altro...


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come prossimo avatar pensavo a 'La zattera della Medusa'... che ne pensi, topolone?


n'attimino....

ha na' connessione lenta...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...



http://pcmlifestyle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/risky.jpg


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

..non ti permettere più di scrivermi quello che mi hai scritto in privato...
non ti rispondo nemmeno.......


ps. grazie del rosso


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

E vabbè però senza polemica,c'è anche chi gli ha dato spago ....a massinfedele!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Saresti così gentile da rendere edotti tutti noi di cosa ha scritto questo pezzo di merda per favore?Sai io spesso passo per uno che si accanisce contro la brava gente....poi finisce sempre che così bravi non sono...!


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non solo. La soddisfazione dei troll sta in altro...


scusami, mi spieghi una cosa. Tutti coloro, te compresa, che pensano che io sono un troll, ma perchè conitnuate a postare qui? Sono pagine e pagine che vi chiedo di andarvene. Io non vado a rompere in altre discussioni, me ne sto buono buono qui. E lo faccio per scelta, proprio per non alimentare tensioni. 

Io davvero non capisco. Se credi che io sia un troll, liberissima, ma almeno sii coerente e abbandona il nido del troll.

Senza polemica, costruttivamente. Se sono un troll, emergerà perché una volta abbandonato, verrò io a cercarvi. Se non lo sono, nessuno sarà più disturbato dalla mia presenza, perché io non verrò a rompere. 

Capisci che le vostre accuse sono illogiche rimanendo qui?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saresti così gentile da rendere edotti tutti noi di cosa ha scritto questo pezzo di merda per favore?Sai io spesso passo per uno che si accanisce contro la brava gente....poi finisce sempre che così bravi non sono...!


non ha importanza tesoro...tranquillo...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> no. hai affermato che saresti feririto se scoprissi, ad esempio, che tua moglie stesse con te per i soldi.
> 
> ti ho chiesto e ti richiedo, perchè?
> non potrebbe essere che, nella logica di tua moglie, i soldi rappresentino quello che nella tua logica è l'andare con altre donne?
> ...



Interessante questa logica:up:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..non ti permettere più di scrivermi quello che mi hai scritto in privato...
> non ti rispondo nemmeno.......
> 
> 
> ps. grazie del rosso


Simo' se nun ce posti er messaggio, te levo er saluto...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Dai così dimostriamo a tutto il forum,che razza di persona e genitore possa essere su...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè però senza polemica,c'è anche chi gli ha dato spago ....a massinfedele!!


Guarda che, a onor del vero, come troll è stato bravino. Io non avevo pensato che fosse un troll all'inizio. Poi ha commesso alcuni errori per troppa sicurezza. Quello che l'ha fregato è il suo senso di superiorità.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Interessante questa logica:up:


tu sei fuori peggio di un terrazzo...ahahahah

e pure senza biscottini...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy,dovresti farlo,c'è ancora chi è disposto a difendere una chiavica d'uomo simile...magari dopo oggi no..però...:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che, a onor del vero, come troll è stato bravino. Io non avevo pensato che fosse un troll all'inizio. Poi ha commesso alcuni errori per troppa sicurezza. Quello che l'ha fregato è il suo senso di superiorità.


vabbe', nessuna speranza


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusami, mi spieghi una cosa. Tutti coloro, te compresa, che pensano che io sono un troll, ma perchè conitnuate a postare qui? Sono pagine e pagine che vi chiedo di andarvene. Io non vado a rompere in altre discussioni, me ne sto buono buono qui. E lo faccio per scelta, proprio per non alimentare tensioni.
> 
> Io davvero non capisco. Se credi che io sia un troll, liberissima, ma almeno sii coerente e abbandona il nido del troll.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Sarà.....!!!:mexican:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,dovresti farlo,c'è ancora chi è disposto a difendere una chiavica d'uomo simile...:rotfl:


n'artra chiavica?

nin zo', chiedo...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


lo chiedo sul serio, spiegami, se puoi questa cosa. Se mi convinci, me ne vado per sempre e vi libero.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, allora confermo che mi ero espresso male. Quel che volevo dire che è io rimarrei ferito a scoprire di non essere stato amato, quando mi diceva "ti amo". Il punto è che diceva di provare un sentimento che non provava. Se scopro che mi ama, ma mi ama per i soldi, magari non condivido, o penso di averla giudicata male. Accuso me di idiozia, ma non lei di falsare un sentimento.
> 
> *Io rispetto il sentimento che c'è, le cause sono altra cosa. Se scoprissi che mia moglie mi ha mentito su alcune cose, io verificherei le ragioni per capire se approvo o no, la menzogna in sé mi lascia indifferente*


idem...
la stessa cosa che ho fatto io difronte al tradimento...
ho valutato le ragioni ,non ho messo in dubbio i sentimenti...


Peccato non posso approvare


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo chiedo sul serio, spiegami, se puoi questa cosa. Se mi convinci, me ne vado per sempre e vi libero.


ma chissa' quanti nick c'hai, vecchia zoccola...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Lunapiena*

Mi sarebbe piaciuto un tuo intervento sull'esternazione del conte....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo chiedo sul serio, spiegami, se puoi questa cosa. Se mi convinci, me ne vado per sempre e vi libero.


ma chi ha mai pensato di volersi liberare di te?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu sei fuori peggio di un terrazzo...ahahahah
> 
> e pure senza biscottini...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma è così difficile leggere e cercare di capire le dinamiche di una mente?
Senza accuse di ogni genere?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Simo' se nun ce posti er messaggio, te levo er saluto...
> 
> ahahahah



:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Daje*

Daje simò smascheriamo sta merda di persona...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma è così difficile leggere e cercare di capire le dinamiche di una mente?
> Senza accuse di ogni genere?


alcuni all'inizio c'hanno provato, me compreso, ma damme retta, in quella "roba" aumenta le dosi... 

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

Conte... invece di scrivere in privato..non vergognarti...scrivilo in chiaro quello che pensi di me! invece di disapprovarmi e insultarmi in privato fallo pubblicamente... 

questi i due messaggi che ho ricevuto...e io per lo meno ho amici veri..non ho nulla di cui dovermi vergognare!


*1. Ciò cretina *

DImostrami che io sapevo che Oscuro ha perso un figlio...
Avanti stupidina chiarisci direttamente con me. 

A me pezzo di merda non lo dici...

Capisto stronza? 
*2 e tu... *

Non sei nella posizione di dirmi di vergognarmi ok?
Che sei solo na bamboccia ok?

Stai nel tuo che io sto nel mio.
Che non sono amico di nessuno...

Ma vergognati te di essere amica di Alex e di quella gentaglia lì...

Ma fammi un piacere va...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..non ti permettere più di scrivermi quello che mi hai scritto in privato...
> non ti rispondo nemmeno.......
> 
> 
> ps. grazie del rosso


E tu non permetterti mai più di darmi del pezzo di merda...

DIMOSTRAMI quella frase il conte lo sapeva...

Forza qua davanti a tutti e in chiaro...

MOSTRA inequivocabilmente che io lo sapevo...

Forza....

Sennò quella non credibile sei tu....

Forza....

Fuori qui il post dove oscuro mi dice che ha perso un figlio.....

Dai....

Stupidina.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje simò smascheriamo sta merda di persona...:rotfl:


siiiiiiiiiiii..... edaje simo' che ho gia' aperto la finestra e fa' fridd'....

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte... invece di scrivere in privato..non vergognarti...scrivilo in chiaro quello che pensi di me! invece di disapprovarmi e insultarmi in privato fallo pubblicamente...
> 
> questi i due messaggi che ho ricevuto...e io per lo meno ho amici veri..non ho nulla di cui dovermi vergognare!
> 
> ...


Bon DIMOSTRAMI 
BOn CHiarisci qua davanti a tutti....

Mi hai accusato di conoscere una cosa che non conosco e che non potevo sapere....

Che magari tu sai....

Ma io no.

Mi sono mai permesso di darti del pezzo di merda?
Eh 

Modera tu i termini con me.

Che rispetto vien da rispetto.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Azzo*

Azzo......però,caro conte tu si che sei duro e puro,che uomo con le palle,insultare una donna in pvt...che COGLIONI CHE HAI!Fallo in chiaro codardo....AVEVO RAGIONE!COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE.....!!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo......però,caro conte tu si che sei duro e puro,che uomo con le palle,insultare una donna in pvt...che COGLIONI CHE HAI!Fallo in chiaro codardo....AVEVO RAGIONE!COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE.....!!!


Senti teston
Io faccio quello che mi pare ok?

E non sono ai tuoi ordini

O non sono qui a farmi fare la morale da una bimbetta che 15 anni meno di me ok?

At salut...


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte... invece di scrivere in privato..non vergognarti...scrivilo in chiaro quello che pensi di me! invece di disapprovarmi e insultarmi in privato fallo pubblicamente...
> 
> questi i due messaggi che ho ricevuto...e io per lo meno ho amici veri..non ho nulla di cui dovermi vergognare!
> 
> ...


C.V.D.

e mo' un vaffankulo ecumenico alle teste di cazzo che so' in combutta cor viscidone....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C.V.D.
> 
> e mo' un vaffankulo ecumenico alle teste di cazzo che so' in combutta cor viscidone....


Tranquillo che non c'è più nessuno in combutta con me...
Cacciati tutti fora dalle balle...ok?

E mai stato meglio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

E ti metti ad insultare una bimbetta con 15 anni di meno?usando i messaggi privati?mi spieghi che persona sei?che uomo sei?che genitore saresti?ma se tua figlia venisse a sapere cose del genere cosa penserebbe di un padre cosi?Sei un genitore di merda.....avevo ragione!


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti teston
> Io faccio quello che mi pare ok?
> 
> E non sono ai tuoi ordini
> ...


sei proprio una merda viscida e schifosa come ho sempre sostenuto....


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti metti ad insultare una bimbetta con 15 anni di meno?usando i messaggi privati?mi spieghi che persona sei?che uomo sei?che genitore saresti?ma se tua figlia venisse a sapere cose del genere cosa penserebbe di un padre cosi?Sei un genitore di merda.....avevo ragione!


lascia stare... a me non importa...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso sarebbe da fare i nomi di chi ha sempre sposato le cause di quest'uomo di merda,lunapiena dove sei?


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquillo che non c'è più nessuno in combutta con me...
> Cacciati tutti fora dalle balle...ok?
> 
> E mai stato meglio.


tu stai male, altro che stai mejo...ahahahah

ed a proposito, visto che hai detto che te legge sempre tu' moje, quell'altra testa de cazzo che dice?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma quale moglie...povera figlia.....!


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Piange il telefono....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:attento che tiu rovini....attento...


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale moglie...povera figlia.....!


ma quella se ne sbatte de sta chiavica, basta che je ricarica er telefonino...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*conte*

Piange il telefono....e pure il conte...:rotfl:e quando legge alex ti gonfia come una zampogna...:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu stai male, altro che stai mejo...ahahahah
> 
> ed a proposito, visto che hai detto che te legge sempre tu' moje, quell'altra testa de cazzo che dice?
> 
> ahahahahah


Nulla. esattamente come nessuno ha detto nulla quando si è disperato dicendo che se le muore ls moglie come fa lui da solo con la figlia? Nessuno ha vomitato. Solo io
Angelo


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Bè oggi ha fatto venire il voltastomaco a tutti...!


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quella se ne sbatte de sta chiavica, basta che je ricarica er telefonino...
> 
> ahahahahah


credo di essere ben lontana dalla combutta con il conte e con chiunque ma che tu ti stupisca per una questione di questo tipo offende un po'la mia intelligenza,stermi.
perché ti ho letto scrivere cose cattive a questo livello , o sbaglio?
fino a che vai controcorrente per conto tuo posso trovarti esagerato ma è la tua personalità....se invece ti aggiungi ad un coro su un argomento nel quale non sei coerente non mi piaci.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*cmq*

Stanno andando giù come gli stronzi uno dopo l'altro,adesso scarico...!!:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto un tuo intervento sull'esternazione del conte....:rotfl:



Sul mangiapane a tradimento sono daccordo tantè che già avevo un post simile ...
Non mi sembra il massimo della correttezza passare il tempo su di un forum o a fare qualsiasi altra cosa mentre si è sul posto di lavoro se si è dipendenti...

Sui figli non concordo non è obbligatorio avere figli a 40anni...
Ma neanche ci si può permettere di giudicare l'educazione data ad essi su parametri che non c'entrano niente 
con l'educazione...

Non so quante persone esistono qui dentro tanto puliti da poter accusare altri di sbagliare ,di essere incoerenti e via con le accuse più infondate....
almeno questo è il mio pensiero...


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piange il telefono....e pure il conte...:rotfl:e quando legge alex ti gonfia come una zampogna...:rotfl:


er nano oggi poteva da' na' lucidata all'organo der parroco...ahahahahah

ja' detto proprio male...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Lunapiena*

Mangiapane a tradimento chi?sai che certe insunazioni vanno dimostrate vero?Poi mi interessava il tuo pensiero sul'uscita del conte su mio figlio nato morto,visto che hai sempre sposato le sue cause....!


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

*di solito*

quel che scrive tebe lo condivido. Quando mi ha scritto: "chiudi questo 3D," non ho condiviso. Aveva ragione lei anche questa volta. Ed anche Claudio mi aveva dato questo saggio consiglio.

Ora, appena scopro come si fa, lo chiiudo e mi ritiro. Così siete tutti contenti.

Grazie a chi ha tentato di discutere.

Agli altri, onore alle armi. Avete vinto voi


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conticello*

To oggi ti rovini....:rotfl:il cellulare no....sei di legno allora vero?Mo so cazzi tua...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè oggi ha fatto venire il voltastomaco a tutti...!


Ripeto x la milionesima volta che a meha fatto ribrezzo al secondo post che ha scritto qui. e qui dentro c'è gente che se lo è pure scopato. roba da brividi . di raccapriccio.
Angelo


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nulla. esattamente come nessuno ha detto nulla quando si è disperato dicendo che se le muore ls moglie come fa lui da solo con la figlia? Nessuno ha vomitato. Solo io
> Angelo


ao' la mugliera stava all'ospedale ed il cazzone stava qua a fare il pirla....ahahahahah

poi fa...mado' mia moglie e' all'ospedale ed io sto qua....

e le stronze anzi ex stronze ed ex amiche, che lo rincuoravano...

ma non dire cosi'....sei un bravo marito....devi anche distrarti...

devi anche distrarti...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Hai fatto bene ha non chiuderlo...adesso qualcuno starà con le mutande smerdacchiate...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Ma dai...chi può esser andata con uno così?quanto ha pagato?


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

sei un bravo marito...

aiut'...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Simò*

Adesso ci divertiamo....questo è un altro....:rotfl:mi raccomando...!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quel che scrive tebe lo condivido. Quando mi ha scritto: "chiudi questo 3D," non ho condiviso. Aveva ragione lei anche questa volta. Ed anche Claudio mi aveva dato questo saggio consiglio.
> 
> Ora, appena scopro come si fa, lo chiiudo e mi ritiro. Così siete tutti contenti.
> 
> ...


arriverci e cor prossimo nick se ri-divertimo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ci divertiamo....questo è un altro....:rotfl:mi raccomando...!:rotfl:


è tutt'altro che divertente, oscuro.
ti è successa una cosa triste sulla quale nessuno può permettersi di scherzare ma nemmeno tu , secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti metti ad insultare una bimbetta con 15 anni di meno?usando i messaggi privati?mi spieghi che persona sei?che uomo sei?che genitore saresti?ma se tua figlia venisse a sapere cose del genere cosa penserebbe di un padre cosi?Sei un genitore di merda.....avevo ragione!


Lei afferma che se ha qualcosa con qualcuno chiarisce direttamente con l'interessato.
Bon io ho cercato il chiarimento.

E vediamo se ha le palle per dirmele in faccia certe cose.

Io qua dentro e anche nella vita reale non mi sono MAI permesso di dare del pezzo di merda a chicchessia.

E mai mi sono permesso di accusare le persone dicendo che sanno o non sanno certe cose.

E attendo che mi si dimostri dove e come e quando io sapevo che tu hai perso un figlio.

Perchè queste sono cose tue private, casomai, che io appunto non potevo sapere.

E ripeto io non ci sto dentro all'assioma che un traditore sia un pessimo genitore...

Sbriciola allora anche tuo marito è un pessimo genitore?
E voglio vedere qua quante tradite ritengono che lui sia anche un pessimo genitore.

Ma chi ti credi di essere eh?
Sei solo un pallone gonfiato...

Dai ti aspetto sotto casa il 5 di dicembre.
Vediamo se hai le palle di venire.

E ti assicuro che viene anche Massinfedele...The Cheater Lothar e tutti quanti...

Ma vediamo se vieni tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sul mangiapane a tradimento sono daccordo tantè che già avevo un post simile ...
> Non mi sembra il massimo della correttezza passare il tempo su di un forum o a fare qualsiasi altra cosa mentre si è sul posto di lavoro se si è dipendenti...
> 
> Sui figli non concordo non è obbligatorio avere figli a 40anni...
> ...


ma allora se parti dal presupposto, e ce credo pure stando nei tuoi panni, che qua so' tutti na' chiavica al tuo livello, te rendi conto di quanto sia ridicola quando poi sbandieri il confronto?

QUA CERCATE SOLO AVVALLI E PACCHE SULLE SPALLE A QUANTO SIETE TESTE DI CAZZO....

E STOP!!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Cosa dovrei fare secondo te?Preferisco guardare avanti e non rompere il cazzo ai forumisti,preferisco sorridere....!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia stare... a me non importa...



Ma a me si...

DIMOSTRAMI che io sapevo...

E vedi di essere convincente...

Forza dai...

Sei stata brava a darmi del pezzo di merda....

Ora argomenta no?

Come faceva il conte a sapere certe cose....eh?

Me l'hai forse detto tu?

E quando?

Eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Buffona.

Pinocchia.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Guarda,a me fai pena:rotfl:, ti avviso:se vengo a sapere che hai insultato simy con sms sul suo cellulare allora stanne certo che ci incontriamo sul serio...e non ti dico altro!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare secondo te?Preferisco guardare avanti e non rompere il cazzo ai forumisti,preferisco sorridere....!


Oscuro devi mostrare a tutto il forum che il conte sapeva no?

E se fai così

Io ti farò le mie scuse.


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a me si...
> 
> DIMOSTRAMI che io sapevo...
> 
> ...


è stato scritto in chiaro più volte da Oscuro...
non era un segreto di stato!

e con questo chiudo non ho alcuna voglia di continuare a leggere i tuoi insulti...qui in pvt e via sms.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,a me fai pena:rotfl:, ti avviso:se vengo a sapere che hai insultato simy con sms sul suo cellulare allora stanne certo che ci incontriamo sul serio...e non ti dico altro!:up:


Non mi risponde al telefono.
Testo mio sms.

Non sapevo che oscuro ha perso un figlio.

E lei puoi dimostrartelo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Così*

Così poi oltre al resto dovrai giustificare anche certe insinuazioni....dovrai pure provarle no?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mangiapane a tradimento chi?sai che certe insunazioni vanno dimostrate vero?Poi mi interessava il tuo pensiero sul'uscita del conte su mio figlio nato morto,visto che hai sempre sposato le sue cause....!



Scusa ma io non posso sapere se il conte sa o non sa di quell'evento...
Anche io ho perso un figlio non so se qui sopra l'ho mai scritto e non posso pretendere che tutti rispettino il mio dolore...

Posso solo dire che per mangiapane a tradimento ho perso dei lavori convinta che venissero svolti ed invece la dura realtà
è stata che si cazzeggiava un pò di qua e un pò di là...
E quello per me è stato alto tradimento con il lavoro mangio ...con l'amore no


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è stato scritto in chiaro più volte da Oscuro...
> non era un segreto di stato!
> 
> e con questo chiudo non ho alcuna voglia di continuare a leggere i tuoi insulti...qui in pvt e via sms.


Linka.
Io nn ho mai letto una cosa del genere.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Così poi oltre al resto dovrai giustificare anche certe insinuazioni....dovrai pure provarle no?


Certo....


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a me si...
> 
> DIMOSTRAMI che io sapevo...
> 
> ...


va' come annaspa....

ahahahahah

nun ridi piu'?...t'hanno fatto la bua?

ahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene ha non chiuderlo...adesso qualcuno starà con le mutande smerdacchiate...


tanto per cambiare, non condivido...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Delle tue scuse me ne sbatto...!Vediamo chi è il pallone gonfiato adesso!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è stato scritto in chiaro più volte da Oscuro...
> non era un segreto di stato!
> 
> e con questo chiudo non ho alcuna voglia di continuare a leggere i tuoi insulti...qui in pvt e via sms.


E io devo stare lì a subirmi quello che tu mi hai scritto eh?
Ma chi ti credi di essere?

Piano con le parole...stronza.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai...chi può esser andata con uno così?quanto ha pagato?


Nulla. ma contando che c'è pure chi si è innamorata....fai tu. e al posti di vergognarsi di dirlo e nasconderlo lo dicono tranquillamente. non che si vantino eh? Anche alla faccia tosta c'è un limite. E ripetp. si è fatto posto a 'sto qui e si è estromessa Persa. e poi, qui lo dico e qui lo nego, secondo me, ha anche qualche potere (magari limitato) di amministratore
Angelo 

e la prosdins volta, nanerottolo del cazzo, evita di nominarmi


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Delle tue scuse me ne sbatto...!Vediamo chi è il pallone gonfiato adesso!


DIMOSTRA CHE IO SAPEVO.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Incomincia a muoverti per provarle....!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora se parti dal presupposto, e ce credo pure stando nei tuoi panni, che qua so' tutti na' chiavica al tuo livello, te rendi conto di quanto sia ridicola quando poi sbandieri il confronto?
> 
> QUA CERCATE SOLO AVVALLI E PACCHE SULLE SPALLE A QUANTO SIETE TESTE DI CAZZO....
> 
> E STOP!!!!



Spero per voi che non siate tutti al mio livello...
So di essere testa di cazzo ma non cerco pacche sulle spalle da nessuno...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nulla. ma contando che c'è pure chi si è innamorata....fai tu. e al posti di vergognarsi di dirlo e nasconderlo lo dicono tranquillamente. non che si vantino eh? Anche alla faccia tosta c'è un limite. E ripetp. si è fatto posto a 'sto qui e si è estromessa Persa. e poi, qui lo dico e qui lo nego, secondo me, ha anche qualche potere (magari limitato) di amministratore
> Angelo
> 
> e la prosdins volta, nanerottolo del cazzo, evita di nominarmi


Io ti nomino tutte le volte che mi pare...
Esattemente come tu ti senti in diritto di infilarti dove ti pare...
Ma con me non attacca...
Saprofita.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Incomincia a muoverti per provarle....!


Certo....


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi risponde al telefono.
> Testo mio sms.
> 
> Non sapevo che oscuro ha perso un figlio.
> ...



ne hai mandato anche un altro...e io le palle per dirtelo in faccia (come hai scritto tu) ce le ho eccome..non ho bisogno di nascondermi con un messaggio privato o un sms... ok?


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Spero per voi che non siate tutti al mio livello...
> So di essere testa di cazzo ma non cerco pacche sulle spalle da nessuno...


se vede...

tranqui...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ne hai mandato anche un altro...e io le palle per dirtelo in faccia (come hai scritto tu) ce le ho eccome..non ho bisogno di nascondermi con un messaggio privato o un sms... ok?


Allora telefonami no?
Non mi rispondi...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ne hai mandato anche un altro...e io le palle per dirtelo in faccia (come hai scritto tu) ce le ho eccome..non ho bisogno di nascondermi con un messaggio privato o un sms... ok?


E dice...Mi sono mai permesso io eh?

MI sono mai permesso eh?


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

*credo*

di non poterla chiiudere, perché l'ho iniziata da non registrato.

Non vi fate male. 

Adieu


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora telefonami no?
> Non mi rispondi...


se non ti rispondo forse è perchè non posso?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se non ti rispondo forse è perchè non posso?


Ah vero stai sul forum...
vero...

Si ok...
vero ci credo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> di non poterla chiiudere, perché l'ho iniziata da non registrato.
> 
> Non vi fate male.
> 
> Adieu


:rock:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> di non poterla chiiudere, perché l'ho iniziata da non registrato.
> 
> Non vi fate male.
> 
> Adieu


Puoi..basta chiederlo ad admin e lo fa un minuto dopo averti letto.

Io comunque credo alla buona fede del Conte...e poi sinceramente neanch'io sapevo del fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> di non poterla chiiudere, perché l'ho iniziata da non registrato.
> 
> Non vi fate male.
> 
> Adieu


Ma ringraziami teston

Che sto solo mostrandoti a chiare lettere che non sei certo un perseguitato qui dentro...

Visto cosa capita se osi dire certe cose?

E tu sei disposto a credere di essere un padre di merda eh?

Ah immagino che ti interessi solo la valutazione che hanno i tuoi figli di te, e te ne sbatti i maroni di quello che dicono su questo fatto...sta tradita gente eh?

Ma vediamo qui se le tradite sono disposte a ritenere che i loro mariti siano dei pessimi genitori....

Non sento nessuna di loro osare a giudicare male il loro marito in quanto genitore....

COme mai?


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E dice...Mi sono mai permesso io eh?
> 
> MI sono mai permesso eh?


ma il primo paio di mutande l'hai gia' cambiato?

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Puoi..basta chiederlo ad admin e lo fa un minuto dopo averti letto.
> 
> Io comunque credo alla buona fede del Conte...e poi sinceramente neanch'io sapevo del fatto.


Ohi io non lo so e non me lo ricordo...

Per questo chiedo solo un link che mi rinfreschi la memoria...
No?

Tu sei un pessimo genitore?
Non mi pare che tua moglie ti reputi così...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Mò, lasciando un attimo perdere il Conte che insulta Simy e quant'altro (Conte, porca puttana, che cazzo ti insulti? Sei stupido? Ma poi pure via sms, Dio buono. Per un pezzo di merda? E che sarà mai, dico. E' pure una ragazza, su.), probabilmente il Conte se n'è uscito in maniera piuttosto infelice perchè si parlava d'essere genitori o qualcosa del genere, ma ritengo che, bontà sua, se avesse saputo davvero che Oscuro ha perso un figlio (cosa che peraltro ignoravo pure io e non ho mai letto da nessuna parte. C'è da dire che sto qui non da tantissimo, diciamo), non credo se ne sarebbe venuto fuori così malamente. Quello che ritengo più probabile è che Simy sia saltata sulla sedia dopo aver letto la frase del Conte perchè, sappiamo quanto ci tiene ad Oscuro, ed ha fatto immediatamente il link mentale con la storia del figlio perso. I miei due cents.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quel che scrive tebe lo condivido. Quando mi ha scritto: "chiudi questo 3D," non ho condiviso. Aveva ragione lei anche questa volta. Ed anche Claudio mi aveva dato questo saggio consiglio.
> 
> Ora, appena scopro come si fa, lo chiiudo e mi ritiro. Così siete tutti contenti.
> 
> ...




Non puoi andartene!!
E' interessante il tuo folle pensiero:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io devo stare lì a subirmi quello che tu mi hai scritto eh?
> Ma chi ti credi di essere?
> 
> Piano con le parole...*stronza.*:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


l'hai già usata questa .... trovane un'altra :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se non ti rispondo forse è perchè non posso?


nundarett'...

ahahahah

risponde la segreteria telefonica de simo'....

conteeeeeeeee?????

PRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò, lasciando un attimo perdere il Conte che insulta Simy e quant'altro (Conte, porca puttana, che cazzo ti insulti? Sei stupido? Ma poi pure via sms, Dio buono. Per un pezzo di merda? E che sarà mai, dico. E' pure una ragazza, su.), probabilmente il Conte se n'è uscito in maniera piuttosto infelice perchè si parlava d'essere genitori o qualcosa del genere, ma ritengo che, bontà sua, se avesse saputo davvero che Oscuro ha perso un figlio (cosa che peraltro ignoravo pure io e non ho mai letto da nessuna parte. C'è da dire che sto qui non da tantissimo, diciamo), non credo se ne sarebbe venuto fuori così malamente. Quello che ritengo più probabile è che Simy sia saltata sulla sedia dopo aver letto la frase del Conte perchè, sappiamo quanto ci tiene ad Oscuro, ed ha fatto immediatamente il link mentale con la storia del figlio perso. I miei due cents.


Dammi una sola buona ragione perchè io devo prendermi degli insulti così gratuitamente da persone che conosco eh?
Simy mi conosce personalmente e questo fa la differenza tra gli insulti che può postare lei, o un ologramma piatto come Stermy.

Io al suo posto, avrei avvisato in privato, no?

Ma ripeto IO NON SO CHE OSCURO HA PERSO UN FIGLIO.

E scusatemi non mi importa, penso caso mai a quello che ho perso io, o ai problemi di salute di mia moglie. 
No?

E ribadisco che io non sto dentro nell'assioma di Oscuro che se uno è un infedele con la moglie sia di necessità un disonesto anche in altri ambiti.
My two cents.


----------



## giò (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, allora confermo che mi ero espresso male. Quel che volevo dire che è io rimarrei ferito a scoprire di non essere stato amato, quando mi diceva "ti amo". Il punto è che diceva di provare un sentimento che non provava. Se scopro che mi ama, ma mi ama per i soldi, magari non condivido, o penso di averla giudicata male. Accuso me di idiozia, ma non lei di falsare un sentimento.
> 
> Io rispetto il sentimento che c'è, le cause sono altra cosa. Se scoprissi che mia moglie mi ha mentito su alcune cose, io verificherei le ragioni per capire se approvo o no, la menzogna in sé mi lascia indifferente



ed io confermo che ti eri espresso bene.
il punto è che non puoi o non vuoi vedere i limiti e le contraddizioni che una logica 'creativa' comporta.
perchè fintanto che ne siamo artefici, tutto lineare e cristallino.
se invece non ci appartiene, le lacune o le trappole appaiono evidenti.

quale amore potresti mai vedere nell'ipotesi di logica di cui sopra?
per quanti sforzi di comprensione potresti fare, ti sentiresti usato, ingannato. 

le cause di un sentimento sono il sentimento, la sua sostanza.
se le cause sono altro, ci possiamo il sentimento semplicemente non c'è. 
c'è altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ti nomino tutte le volte che mi pare...
> Esattemente come tu ti senti in diritto di infilarti dove ti pare...
> Ma con me non attacca...
> Saprofita.


Ué stronzone tu mi ci hai infilato, essere insulso. porti ancora amanti al cospetto di tua figlia oppure un po' di rispetto e dignità nel frattempo l'hai imparato?
Angelo


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò, lasciando un attimo perdere il Conte che insulta Simy e quant'altro (Conte, porca puttana, che cazzo ti insulti? Sei stupido? Ma poi pure via sms, Dio buono. Per un pezzo di merda? E che sarà mai, dico. E' pure una ragazza, su.), probabilmente il Conte se n'è uscito in maniera piuttosto infelice perchè si parlava d'essere genitori o qualcosa del genere, ma ritengo che, bontà sua, se avesse saputo davvero che Oscuro ha perso un figlio (cosa che peraltro ignoravo pure io e non ho mai letto da nessuna parte. C'è da dire che sto qui non da tantissimo, diciamo), non credo se ne sarebbe venuto fuori così malamente. Quello che ritengo più probabile è che Simy sia saltata sulla sedia dopo aver letto la frase del Conte perchè, sappiamo quanto ci tiene ad Oscuro, ed ha fatto immediatamente il link mentale con la storia del figlio perso. I miei due cents.


vabbe' hai perso due cents...

ahahahahah

te dico solo che te sei ignaro de che cazzo combinava e combina er nano qua....

se er forum s'e' ristretto e' grazie a illo...

lascia fare..


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei afferma che se ha qualcosa con qualcuno chiarisce direttamente con l'interessato.
> Bon io ho cercato il chiarimento.
> 
> E vediamo se ha le palle per dirmele in faccia certe cose.
> ...


Visto che mi chiami in causa: mio marito, durante il tradimento, è stato un pessimo padre, come è stato pessimo anche con me, dato che si sentiva in colpa nei nostri confronti. E a volte... quando uno si sente in colpa... per soffocare il rimorso cerca di trovare delle scuse nelle mancanze degli altri. Poi  ha passato il suo inferno personale, come genitore, quando ha dovuto fare i conti con sè stesso e le conseguenze dei suoi comportamenti. Tutt'ora sta soffrendo, non poco, per questo. Gli adolescenti non fanno sconti, purtroppo... ma le cose stanno migliorando. 

Io per Massinfedele non ordinerei la pizza, se fossi in te. 

Come ultima cosa, Conte: hai scritto una cosa che, indipendentemente dal vissuto di Oscuro, non aveva un senso compiuto. Simy si è molto arrabbiata perchè l'ha intesa come il voler ferire Oscuro in un suo punto molto delicato.
Non so se tu sapessi o no prima che Oscuro aveva perso un figlio, ma indipendentemente dall'insulto ricevuto da Simy... io avrei chiesto scusa a Oscuro, fossi stata in te.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> ed io confermo che ti eri espresso bene.
> il punto è che non puoi o non vuoi vedere i limiti e le contraddizioni che una logica 'creativa' comporta.
> perchè fintanto che ne siamo artefici, tutto lineare e cristallino.
> se invece non ci appartiene, le lacune o le trappole appaiono evidenti.
> ...



Interessante:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ué stronzone tu mi ci hai infilato, essere insulso. porti ancora amanti al cospetto di tua figlia oppure un po' di rispetto e dignità nel frattempo l'hai imparato?
> Angelo


No continuo a vivere come pare a me
Godendo del ribrezzo che questa mia vita
provoca in quelli come te...


Che

Non sono degni di nessun rispetto
Data

La loro volgarità....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' hai perso due cents...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Infatti tu ne sai qualcosa sulla tua pelle no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ringraziami teston
> 
> Che sto solo mostrandoti a chiare lettere che non sei certo un perseguitato qui dentro...
> 
> ...


vale come un PS dopo la morte di massinfedele

Conte io ti ringrazio, lo so bene cosa sta accadendo ed ovviamente ciò va capito nel senso giusto.

Ma il punto è che io, pur se non ci crede nessuno, davvero cercavo un confronto sereno, magari animato, ma sereno. Ho accettato temporanemente il casino creato da alcuni individui perchè speravo che, dopo un pò, si calmassero. E invece no, proprio il contrario. Predersela con te vuol dire proprio il contrario, che sta roba qui è endemica. 

Ed allora, pacatamente, mi ritiro. Accetto la sconfitta e mi ritiro. 

Insoma, per usare la richiesta rivolta ad altri sin ora, mi levo dalle balle.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come ultima cosa, Conte: hai scritto una cosa che, indipendentemente dal vissuto di Oscuro, non aveva un senso compiuto. Simy si è molto arrabbiata perchè l'ha intesa come il voler ferire Oscuro in un suo punto molto delicato.
> Non so se tu sapessi o no prima che Oscuro aveva perso un figlio, ma indipendentemente dall'insulto ricevuto da Simy...* io avrei chiesto scusa *a Oscuro, fossi stata in te.


magari subito, al primo reply...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che mi chiami in causa: mio marito, durante il tradimento, è stato un pessimo padre, come è stato pessimo anche con me, dato che si sentiva in colpa nei nostri confronti. E a volte... quando uno si sente in colpa... per soffocare il rimorso cerca di trovare delle scuse nelle mancanze degli altri. Poi ha passato il suo inferno personale, come genitore, quando ha dovuto fare i conti con sè stesso e le conseguenze dei suoi comportamenti. Tutt'ora sta soffrendo, non poco, per questo. Gli adolescenti non fanno sconti, purtroppo... ma le cose stanno migliorando.
> 
> Io per Massinfedele non ordinerei la pizza, se fossi in te.
> 
> ...



Sbri scusa....ma cosa centra scusa???Io all'''altra''penso,ogni tanto...quando sono al lavoro..quando macino km in bici..quando le telefono,come poco fa...ma a casa manco mi passa per la testa.
Quando entro,lascio tutto fuori...ai miei figli non manca niente anzi..io sono sempre lo stesso.
Quindi,non metto in dubbio quello che scrivi....ma l'equazione....traditore=cattivo genitore.
E'stronzata galattica.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dammi una sola buona ragione perchè io devo prendermi degli insulti così gratuitamente da persone che conosco eh?
> Simy mi conosce personalmente e questo fa la differenza tra gli insulti che può postare lei, o un ologramma piatto come Stermy.
> 
> Io al suo posto, avrei avvisato in privato, no?
> ...


Tu ne sei proprio l'emblema visto quello che ti ho appena scritto. non è automatico ma per te vale. Traditore e genitore di merda. oltre che persona
Angelo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Dammi una sola buona ragione perchè io devo prendermi degli insulti così gratuitamente da persone che conosco eh?
> Simy mi conosce personalmente e questo fa la differenza tra gli insulti che può postare lei, o un ologramma piatto come Stermy.
> 
> Io al suo posto, avrei avvisato in privato, no?
> ...


Appunto perchè la conosci. Poi perchè è una ragazza. Poi perchè è romana e se sa che alle romane je parte a' brocca (e quanto lo so). Perchè uno a volte, soprattutto se ha qualche lustro in più, dovrebbe avere tutt'altra maturità. Insomma, capita di essere fraintesi ed insultati pure. Basta non perderci la testa, però.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti tu ne sai qualcosa sulla tua pelle no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


per me essere avversato da merdacce come te e' solo un onore...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che mi chiami in causa: mio marito, durante il tradimento, è stato un pessimo padre, come è stato pessimo anche con me, dato che si sentiva in colpa nei nostri confronti. E a volte... quando uno si sente in colpa... per soffocare il rimorso cerca di trovare delle scuse nelle mancanze degli altri. Poi  ha passato il suo inferno personale, come genitore, quando ha dovuto fare i conti con sè stesso e le conseguenze dei suoi comportamenti. Tutt'ora sta soffrendo, non poco, per questo. Gli adolescenti non fanno sconti, purtroppo... ma le cose stanno migliorando.
> 
> Io per Massinfedele non ordinerei la pizza, se fossi in te.
> 
> ...


No.
Come Oscuro è seriamente convinto delle sue idee.
Così io lo sono delle mie.

Secondo la mia idea.
CHi non ha figli 
Non è nella posizione di giudicare i genitori.
Come chi è single 
NOn è nella posizione di giudicare chi è sposato.

Deformazione professionale.
Nel mio mondo siamo pieni di persone che sanno insegnarti a suonare in teoria.
Quando dici 
Mostrami come si fa
Casca il palco.

Nel mio mondo
Tebe o mia moglie possono parlare del "cancro" 
In certi modi.

I sani: NO.

Limite mio.

Non me ne frega un casso.

Sono fatto così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri scusa....ma cosa centra scusa???Io all'''altra''penso,ogni tanto...quando sono al lavoro..quando macino km in bici..quando le telefono,come poco fa...ma a casa manco mi passa per la testa.
> Quando entro,lascio tutto fuori...ai miei figli non manca niente anzi..io sono sempre lo stesso.
> Quindi,non metto in dubbio quello che scrivi....*ma l'equazione....traditore=cattivo genitore.
> E'stronzata galattica*.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te. Magari un traditore può essere un genitore ipocrita in certi momenti... ma non DEVE essere per forza un cattivo genitore. Io parlavo del MIO traditore perchè del MIO mi era stato chiesto. Che ne so io come sono gli altri? Metto in dubbio anche me stessa, come genitore, e non di rado.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Deformazione professionale.
> Nel mio mondo siamo pieni di persone che sanno insegnarti a suonare in teoria.
> Quando dici
> ...


se è per questo è pieno di bravi musicisti che non sanno insegnare...

non c'è solo il bianco ed il nero. C'è chi riesce ad essere abbastanza sensibile da capire, interpretare ed analizzare. Il giusto sta nell'accettare le critiche e farne tesoro.

Sono fatto così!... è da 15 enni ....

senza offese.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto perchè la conosci. Poi perchè è una ragazza. Poi perchè è romana e se sa che alle romane je parte a' brocca (e quanto lo so). Perchè uno a volte, soprattutto se ha qualche lustro in più, dovrebbe avere tutt'altra maturità. Insomma, capita di essere fraintesi ed insultati pure. Basta non perderci la testa, però.


Ma infatti...
Io per primo so che non ha nessun link da postare...
E per me è già chiusa...
Appunto...meglio pensare che so...
a stasera va...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se è per questo è pieno di bravi musicisti che non sanno insegnare...
> 
> non c'è solo il bianco ed il nero. C'è chi riesce ad essere abbastanza sensibile da capire, interpretare ed analizzare. Il giusto sta nell'accettare le critiche e farne tesoro.
> 
> ...


Infatti ho imparato a suonare dalle critiche di chi ne sapeva più di me.
Non fare così, ma fa colà, spetta che ti mostro.

Ogni bravo musicista me spiasse

"insegna"

In ogni suo concerto.

Casomai se tu non sai apprendere: problema tuo.


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Puoi..basta chiederlo ad admin e lo fa un minuto dopo averti letto.
> 
> Io comunque credo alla buona fede del Conte...e poi sinceramente neanch'io sapevo del fatto.


PPS di massinfedele quasi in stato di putrefazione

grazie, fatto


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No continuo a vivere come pare a me
> Godendo del ribrezzo che questa mia vita
> provoca in quelli come te...
> 
> ...


la tua vita è volgare e greve. Io lo sono solo fuori. la differenza tra sostanza e forma. tu lo sei in sostanza. ma fossi solo volgare sarebbe il meno
Angelo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la tua vita è volgare e greve. Io lo sono solo fuori. la differenza tra sostanza e forma. tu lo sei in sostanza. ma fossi solo volgare sarebbe il meno
> Angelo


Ma quello che ti fa più rabbia
è che io non vivo secondo la tua egida
magari solo per non finire come te....no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Come Oscuro è seriamente convinto delle sue idee.
> Così io lo sono delle mie.
> 
> ...


Nel mio mondo ci sono persone preposte a giudicare se una persona è adeguata al ruolo di genitore... che non hanno figli. Forse anche nel tuo, temo. Ci sono anche pessimi genitori che... dovrebbero pensare ai fatti propri e parlano di quelli degli altri. C'è di tutto al mondo. Non vorrei essere fraintesa, parlo in generale.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che ti fa più rabbia
> è che io non vivo secondo la tua egida
> magari solo per non finire come te....no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


na' bella lotta...lo ammetto...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> PPS di massinfedele quasi in stato di putrefazione
> 
> grazie, fatto


prima d'anna' via, chiudi er gas, l'acqua e la luce....

nun semo assicurati...

ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti ho imparato a suonare dalle critiche di chi ne sapeva più di me.
> Non fare così, ma fa colà, spetta che ti mostro.
> Ogni bravo musicista me spiasse "insegna"
> In ogni suo concerto.
> Casomai se tu non sai apprendere: problema tuo.


Ho imparato molto anche da musicisti mediocri, da teorici e da pratici. Da tutti c'è qualcosa da imparare... è la volontà di voler imparare il vero mezzo. 
Io non conosco nessuno di voi di persona, non ho rapporti stretti con nessuno e posto da poco.
Oggi hai toppato.  Ma non per la frase. Ci sta che tu non lo sapia e che Simy pensi il contrario. Ci sta che non te lo ricorda. Ma non hai chiesto scusa. Errare è umano.... etc etc tanto la sapete tutti come continua.

Ho sempre pensato che i musicisti abbiano una visione più sensibile del mondo. Non smentirmi.

Ps. Lo so, sono ancora un romantico... a modo mio.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> PPS di massinfedele quasi in stato di putrefazione
> 
> grazie, fatto



Ennò, dai. Non andare via. Tu mi volevi fuori dalle palle, ma io sono democratico, qui c'è posto per tutti, anche per te. Forza.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho parato molto anche da musicisti mediocri, da teorici e da pratici. Da tutti c'è qualcosa da imparare... è la volontà di voler imparare il vero mezzo.
> Io non conosco nessuno di voi di persona, non ho rapporti stretti con nessuno e posto da poco.
> Oggi hai toppato.  Ma non per la frase. Ci sta che tu non lo sapia e che Simy pensi il contrario. Ci sta che non te lo ricorda. Ma non hai chiesto scusa. Errare è umano.... etc etc tanto la sapete tutti come continua.
> 
> ...


Hai sempre pensato male, viva il romanticismo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai sempre pensato male, viva il romanticismo.


Avevo chiesto al Conte di non smentirmi. Chi suona il campanello ed il citofono non conta. 
Ignore mode!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Avevo chiesto al Conte di non smentirmi. *Chi suona il campanello ed il citofono non conta.*
> Ignore mode!


Ma io suono il sassofono!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io suono il sassofono!


ma non era la tromba:mrgreen:?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non era la tromba:mrgreen:?



E sassofono, anche. Umpf.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel mio mondo ci sono persone preposte a giudicare se una persona è adeguata al ruolo di genitore... che non hanno figli. Forse anche nel tuo, temo. Ci sono anche pessimi genitori che... dovrebbero pensare ai fatti propri e parlano di quelli degli altri. C'è di tutto al mondo. Non vorrei essere fraintesa, parlo in generale.


Nel mio mondo semplificato.
Non esistono nè pessimi nè bravi genitori.
Ma solo I genitori: ognuno di noi ha una madre e un padre.
Fine della storia.

Nel mio mondo quelle persone preposte
Fanno enormi danni alle famiglie.
E dico sempre, che dio ce ne scampi.

Mi ricordo un caso.
Arrivano sti benedetti assistenti sociali.
Una zia viene a saperlo...

Entra in azione lei...
E ha "salvato" una famiglia...

COn il fare...
che a dire...
Semo boni tuti.

E con il dire
Nn se magna.


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non era la tromba:mrgreen:?



a me avevano detto che gli piaceva il flauto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

:risata:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sassofono, anche. Umpf.


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non puoi andartene!!
> E' interessante il tuo folle pensiero:mrgreen:


come non può? può, eccome se può


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io suono il sassofono!


merda. :embolo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come non può? può, eccome se può


... tanto poi torna...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho imparato molto anche da musicisti mediocri, da teorici e da pratici. Da tutti c'è qualcosa da imparare... è la volontà di voler imparare il vero mezzo.
> Io non conosco nessuno di voi di persona, non ho rapporti stretti con nessuno e posto da poco.
> Oggi hai toppato.  Ma non per la frase. Ci sta che tu non lo sapia e che Simy pensi il contrario. Ci sta che non te lo ricorda. Ma non hai chiesto scusa. Errare è umano.... etc etc tanto la sapete tutti come continua.
> 
> ...


ok.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> merda. :embolo:


ma che ti frega...

manco lo dovessi lucida' te cor sidol...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... tanto poi torna...


ma a me stanno bene tutti, sono le dosi che vanno regolate


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... tanto poi torna...


tecnicamente, manco se ne va...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a me stanno bene tutti, sono le dosi che vanno regolate


prossime allo zero?

allora si, te l'appoggio con vigore...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a me stanno bene tutti, sono le dosi che vanno regolate


... ti volevo solo rassicurare, nel caso ne sentissi già la mancanza:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a me stanno bene tutti, sono le dosi che vanno regolate



Ma che è mo' sto avatar?


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> prossime allo zero?
> 
> allora si, te l'appoggio con vigore...
> 
> ahahahah


non ti permettere:racchia:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> prossime allo zero?
> 
> allora si, te l'appoggio con vigore...
> 
> ahahahah


dici che posso scendere adesso Stè? comincio a sentirmi le spalle indolenzite e mi farei volentieri un pisolino...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che ti frega...
> 
> manco lo dovessi lucida' te cor sidol...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è mo' sto avatar?


ma come, non è abbastanza abbottonata?


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è mo' sto avatar?


l'ho scritto sotto.
mi sono impigrita ultimamente , un tempo cambiavo molto più spesso


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici che posso scendere adesso Stè? comincio a sentirmi le spalle indolenzite e mi farei volentieri un pisolino...


mo' so' impicciato e nun posso veni'...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma come, non è abbastanza abbottonata?



E poi se le scrivo che porta i mutandoni di fustagno ci rimane male, pensa un po'.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma come, non è abbastanza abbottonata?


pero' e' scoperta tuuuuuuuuuuuuuutta la cellulite...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E poi se le scrivo che porta i mutandoni di fustagno* ci rimane male, *pensa un po'.


figuriamoci , vero


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho scritto sotto.
> mi sono impigrita ultimamente , un tempo cambiavo molto più spesso


belle cacate infatti ce mettevi...

mo' datte pace...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

:calcio:





exStermy ha detto:


> pero' e' scoperta tuuuuuuuuuuuuuutta la cellulite...
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho scritto sotto.
> mi sono impigrita ultimamente , un tempo cambiavo molto più spesso



E come mai questa fascinazione per Isabella di Valois o quello che è?


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

:kick:





exStermy ha detto:


> belle cacate infatti ce mettevi...
> 
> mo' datte pace...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come mai questa fascinazione per Isabella di Valois o quello che è?


e' coeva....

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

:mrgreen:





exStermy ha detto:


> e' coeva....
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' so' impicciato e nun posso veni'...
> 
> ahahahah


beh, io intanto mi rilasso.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho imparato molto anche da musicisti mediocri, da teorici e da pratici. Da tutti c'è qualcosa da imparare... è la volontà di voler imparare il vero mezzo.
> Io non conosco nessuno di voi di persona, non ho rapporti stretti con nessuno e posto da poco.
> Oggi hai toppato.  Ma non per la frase. Ci sta che tu non lo sapia e che Simy pensi il contrario. Ci sta che non te lo ricorda. Ma non hai chiesto scusa. Errare è umano.... etc etc tanto la sapete tutti come continua.
> 
> ...


se posso approvo.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che ti fa più rabbia
> è che io non vivo secondo la tua egida
> magari solo per non finire come te....no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Minchia ma quante volte te lo dovrò scrivere affinché ti entri in quella testa deforme rispetto al corpo che tu non mi fsi rabbia ma schifo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

Uno dei miei docenti più autorevoli, una volta entrò in aula esordendo con:
“Oggi sono molto _tollerante_. 
_Tollero_ che voi vi sbagliate”. 

Era docente di Storia della filosofia occidentale, la lezione risultò poi essere centrata sul concetto morale di tolleranza, e sulla sostanziale coercizione della morale.


Etica e morale sono due parole simili ma distanti anni luce. Ora, tranquilli tutti, non ho alcuna intenzione di fare una prosopopea sulle radici greca e latina dei termini, o sproloquiare su questi due concetti. Noto però che le risposte che hai ricevuto sono state quasi tutte basate sulla morale. Morale che –giustamente, aggiungerei io- rifiuti _a prescindere, in quanto tale_. Io vorrei invece incentrare le mie riflessioni sull’etica, che spero tu non rifiuti in sé, altrimenti non vedrei possibili vie di interazione o confronto. Io di ricette spicciole perché tu possa risolvere il tuo "problema tecnico" o giudizi sulla tua vita non ne ho; sul merito ho al massimo un “per me” che non diventa un “secondo me”. Tu hai il tuo “per te”, 1 a 1 e palla al centro. Nel metodo, però, qualcosa da dire _secondo me_ si trova, e potrebbe essere più proficuo. 

[Ultima precisazione: “_per me_” è qualcosa che io faccio o sono o penso o desidero, in base alle mie idee o esperienze. “_Secondo me_” è qualcosa che vorrei che fosse pensato, fatto o perseguito anche dagli altri. Esempio: “il blu è bellissimo” è un _per me_. “Il blu è il colore più bello del mondo”, o “il blu è l’unico colore possibile” è un _secondo me_. In questo caso, se basata sulla morale, è un’asserzione sbagliata.]

Riparto da qui (post 1478) ma lo commento a pezzi:  



massinfedele ha detto:


> proviamo a guardare la cosa da un punto di vista diverso.
> 
> In primo luogo, io credo anche che le persone che vivono la propria sessualità in maniera libera, stiano meglio con sé stesse e con gli altri. Vivono una vita come andrebbe vissuta, come siamo stati fatti per viverla, e di conseguenza stanno meglio con sè stessi e con gli altri. Spesso sento gente che dice che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ha bisogno di dimostrare qualcosa, perchè è un debole o per altro. Io non condivido, la maggior parte di chi tradisce lo fa per vivevre una vita migliore e questo, inevitabilmente, lo rende una persona migliore.
> 
> ...


Qui mi pare tu ti riferisca anche alla carrellata di esempi, finiti in caciara, che ci sono nelle pp. precedenti e successive. -per inciso-mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere dove saresti andato a parare con lo sport estremo visto che ne so qualcosa, ma è solo un inciso- Il punto, secondo me, la chiave, è che ti sbatti troppo razionalmente per avere l'assolutezza della certezza. La certezza non è di questo mondo umano. Nella religione, c'è; io me ne allontanerei, al posto tuo. Nel mondo umano, esiste il giusto qui e ora, contingente, relativo. Ora, il non mentire, così, _tout_ _court_ non credo che debba far parte dei nostri imperativi categorici. Ammette troppe eccezioni, esperite nella vita di tutti, sempre. Io direi, invece: "non mentire, consciamente e deliberatamente, nelle cose fondamentali", ambito per ambito. Ora, in verità (vedi sopra), la fedeltà o l'esclusività non dovrebbero avere la caratteristica di essere assiomi, in quanto basati su regole o consuetudini sociali o morali. Dunque diverse da società e società, periodo e periodo, e, perdipiù, strumentalizzabili e straordinari strumenti di controllo. Ma la fedeltà o l'esclusività, nel merito di una coppia (dunque siamo all'interno della realtà, vedi sopra), può essere un fondamento. Non sono io a decidere che lo è, bada bene, è tua moglie che lo fa. E' qui che cade il tuo discorso teorico. Attenzione, perché *l'ignoranza* *coatta* è uno straordinario strumento di contenzione, da che mondo è mondo. E' una delle forme della violenza, una delle più efficaci. Nella migliore delle ipotesi è paternalistica. E questo non è un _per me_. Se io fossi lei, e lo scoprissi, non ti odierei, credo, perché mi hai tradito trilioni di volte, ma perché mi hai gambizzato perché stessi, buona e sorridente, al tuo passo. E' questo, il pressocché imperdonabile, _secondo me_. 

E ancora: mi pare che sia sotteso a tutto il tuo discorso, la tua supposta superiorità teorica e di prassi. Tu credo dica: poiché la fedeltà è sbagliata e imposta socialmente e moralmente, e dato che io ne sono immune, o me ne sono sbarazzato, e dunque più libero di te, scelgo per te, meno libera. E scelgo io, da libero, di fare in modo che tu mi scelga, da non libera. Mi prendo questo diritto, perché sono libero e migliore di qualsiasi cosa potrebbe capitarti. Io continuo ad esercitare la mia libertà, che ti taccio in modo che tu stia qui, con me. Mi cago un pò sotto perché lo potresti scoprire, ma finché funziona, ognuno ha quello che voleva. 

Prima domanda: ti piace ancora questo discorso guardandolo da fuori, leggendolo così? Trovi ancora che sia legittimo? A vederla da fuori, un atteggiamento così, trovi ancora che sia stimabile? Trovi che sia legittimo fra due adulti e pari?

Seconda domanda: non ti senti mai solo? Ho capito perché nemmeno i tuoi amici lo sanno. Ma tu, per una volta, non vorresti essere amato o conosciuto nella tua interezza? C'è una grande libertà, una meravigliosa sensazione di leggerezza, di completezza che si prova ad essersi presentati nudi, difetti compresi, ad un'altra persona, ed essere da questa desiderati, amati, accettati in ogni fibra. Ci vuole coraggio, il rischio di essere scartati è sempre altissimo. Ma tu, perché dalla tua vita non hai chiesto di più? C'è un punto nel quale 1+1 fa più di mille. Sei sicuro di esserci arrivato? Qualcosa mi dice che ti si sta formando una crepa all'interno, non solo un timore razionale per quello che potrebbe accadere. Ma magari sbaglio.

Finisco qui, io le risposte non ce le ho. Sarai tu a scegliere se la A (smettere), o la B (proseguire) C (divorziare simulando afonia). La D (avere il coraggio di correre il rischio di essere lasciato), che a me pare l'unica veramente seria, è quella che non farai (amore o la sua forzatura, figli, vita, tutto). Hai, una volta ancora, un'invidiabile libertà. Quella di sapere. Potrai scegliere per entrambi, cosa dire e non dire, cosa fare. Io, per me, spero di avere in futuro un amore diverso, nel quale entrambi sappiamo le cose fondamentali e siamo entrambi liberi di scegliere sempre, momento per momento, ma non faccio testo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Minchia ma quante volte te lo dovrò scrivere affinché ti entri in quella testa deforme rispetto al corpo che tu non mi fsi rabbia ma schifo?


E io godo di questo schifo.
SOno al mondo per essere polvere fastidiosa
in quelli come te

E sappilo tu morirai digrignando i denti, mentre io me la riderò ancora una volta.
Non puoi essere capace d'amore

Hai troppa rabbia e risentimento verso gli altri.

Magari occupati di più della tua vita che magari presto avrai famiglia sul groppone.
E saranno finiti i voli pindarici.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io godo di questo schifo.
> SOno al mondo per essere polvere fastidiosa
> in quelli come te
> 
> ...


Fallo presto che hai già rotto troppo i coglioni all'umanità.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io godo di questo schifo.
> SOno al mondo per essere polvere fastidiosa
> in quelli come te
> 
> ...




bravo Conte!!!d'altronde cosa ti vuoi aspettare da uno cosi'???e'tutta un'offesa...e'solo un povero alce pieno di corna..probabilmente impotente o afflitto da precocita'.Di sicuro mai goduto.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io godo di questo schifo.
> SOno al mondo per essere polvere fastidiosa
> in quelli come te
> 
> ...


La risposta seria è che se è vero che non si può parlare di figli non avendone non si può parlare d'amore se non ne conosci il significato. la stessa cosa della parola infanzua in bocca ad un pedofilo. stona. e il parallelismo non è estremo.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

*AB*

ne ho  letta una parte.per ora, mi sei piaciuta molto.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo Conte!!!d'altronde cosa ti vuoi aspettare da uno cosi'???e'tutta un'offesa...e'solo un povero alce pieno di corna..probabilmente impotente o afflitto da precocita'.Di sicuro mai goduto.


D'ora in poi conserverò lo sperma e te lo spedisco a casa
 così tua moglie si ricirda un po' come è fatto


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> D'ora in poi conserverò lo sperma e te lo spedisco a casa
> così tua moglie si ricirda un po' come è fatto



non sia mai che i toni non si abbassino eh ?

fai una roba, faglieli l mangiare e lascialo perdere.

basta, davvero.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non sia mai che i toni non si abbassino eh ?
> 
> fai una roba, faglieli l mangiare e lascialo perdere.
> 
> basta, davvero.


Ué ciccina, quota lui e non me che io ho solo risposto. a te darà fastidio la parola spermama non da fastidio quello che lui ha detto s me. ergo vedi fi girarmi al largo. Davvero
Angelo


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ne ho  letta una parte.per ora, mi sei piaciuta molto.



Grazie 


non riesco mai ad essere breve, mi serve un corso da Joey.
Anche molti dei tuoi interventi mi sono piaciuti, tanto. 

Ho smeraldato più in questo 3D che in tutta la board, anche ieri notte. Se uno smeraldo non vi torna, potrei essere stata io 

PS: spero che quest'ultimo intervento abbia possa sciogliere gli ultimi dubbi che io sia un troll e che sia Toy2


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> 
> non riesco mai ad essere breve, mi serve un corso da Joey.
> ...


il dono della sintesi però effettivamente ti manca


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ué ciccina, quota lui e non me che io ho solo risposto. a te darà fastidio la parola spermama non da fastidio quello che lui ha detto s me. ergo vedi fi girarmi al largo. Davvero
> Angelo


Girero' molto al largo. nausei.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> 
> non riesco mai ad essere breve, mi serve un corso da Joey.
> ...


tu toy 2 ?


vabbè..è meglio che non dica .


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

vedo con piacere che nulla è cambiato.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Girero' molto al largo. nausei.


Brava. fallo. che nausei te è solo una nota positiva e ti ringrazio per avermelo ricordato.
Angelo


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Uno dei miei docenti più autorevoli, una volta entrò in aula esordendo con:
> “Oggi sono molto _tollerante_.
> _Tollero_ che voi vi sbagliate”.
> 
> ...


ma te sei messa gia' in ferie?

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> 
> non riesco mai ad essere breve, mi serve un corso da Joey.
> ...



Mai pensato...
Ti ho dato anche un verde sul lungo post


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu toy 2 ?
> 
> 
> vabbè..è meglio che non dica .



ah, non dirlo a me. L'ipotesi non è certo roba mia


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, non dirlo a me. L'ipotesi non è certo roba mia


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te sei messa gia' in ferie?
> 
> ahahahahah



Taci, che c'avevo in testa quest'intervento, confusamente, da un bel pò e c'ho messo una settimana a trovare il tempo materiale per pensarlo decentemente e scriverlo. Ora mi toccherà recuperare il tempo di lavoro stanotte 


Ma che du' palle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Taci, che c'avevo in testa quest'intervento, confusamente, da un bel pò e c'ho messo una settimana a trovare il tempo materiale per pensarlo decentemente e scriverlo. Ora mi toccherà recuperare il tempo di lavoro stanotte
> 
> 
> Ma che du' palle...


e il troll è pure andato via... ops. Vabbè ma torna, oramai è affezionato.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Dai*

Dai facciamo un pò di ordine!Non posso dar per certo che il conte sapesse,cmq bastava scusarsi subito,nell'incertezza....!Riesce molto difficile credere alla sua buona fede,in effetti non ci credo però...potrebbe starci!Certo, da uno che si permette certe insinuazioni,cosa potrei aspettarmi?Traditore=genitore di merda non è una mia equazione ho scritto altro!Ho scritto traditore = persona scorretta in generale,il mio vissuto mi ha insegnato questo,è la mia opinione punto,chiaramente non vale sempre....!Nel caso del Conte poi credo che si possa anche ampiare il concetto a genitore di merda,per i suoi reiterati comportamenti scorretti nella forma e nella sostanza,nei confonti di tantissimi forumisti,non ha un codice d'onore,morale,etico,nessun rispetto!Secondo il suo alto sapere chi non ha giocato a pallone non può parlare di calcio?Gli insulti a simy li lascio giudicare a voi,far perdere le staffe a simy è più difficile di non farle perdere a me,chiaro che i nuovi utenti come joey non potevano sapere alcuni frammenti del mio vissuto,ma utenti più datati si!Voi traditori siete talmente sorretti e pieni di voi  che ogni tanto far le scuse vi renderebbe sicuramente persone un tantinello migliori!Non è il caso del conte.....:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Taci, che c'avevo in testa quest'intervento, confusamente, da un bel pò e c'ho messo una settimana a trovare il tempo materiale per pensarlo decentemente e scriverlo. Ora mi toccherà recuperare il tempo di lavoro stanotte
> 
> 
> Ma che du' palle...


lavori de notte....

interessante...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lavori de notte....
> 
> interessante...
> 
> ahahahahah


non fare il furbo... pure tu le hai fatte le notti, ci scommetto.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai facciamo un pò di ordine!Non posso dar per certo che il conte sapesse,cmq bastava scusarsi subito,nell'incertezza....!Riesce molto difficile credere alla sua buona fede,in effetti non ci credo però...potrebbe starci!Certo, da uno che si permette certe insinuazioni,cosa potrei aspettarmi?Traditore=genitore di merda non è una mia equazione ho scritto altro!Ho scritto traditore = persona scorretta in generale,il mio vissuto mi ha insegnato questo,è la mia opinione punto,chiaramente non vale sempre....!Nel caso del Conte poi credo che si possa anche ampiare il concetto a genitore di merda,per i suoi reiterati comportamenti scorretti nella forma e nella sostanza,nei confonti di tantissimi forumisti,non ha un codice d'onore,morale,etico,nessun rispetto!Secondo il suo alto sapere chi non ha giocato a pallone non può parlare di calcio?Gli insulti a simy li lascio giudicare a voi,far perdere le staffe a simy è più difficile di non farle perdere a me,chiaro che i nuovi utenti come joey non potevano sapere alcuni frammenti del mio vissuto,ma utenti più datati si!Voi traditori siete talmente sorretti e pieni di voi che ogni tanto far le scuse vi renderebbe sicuramente persone un tantinello migliori!Non è il caso del conte.....:rotfl:



Cia guaglio'..tu hai capito come sono mi sembra..giusto??allora credimi...Il Conte non lo poteva sapere.Come non lo sapevo io..e da genitore ti capisco benissimo.
Non voglio fare l'avvocato difensore..non ne ha bisogno...e non so cosa abbia combinato con Simy...ma avra'avuto le sue ragioni.
Infine sbagli a chiamarlo traditore....lui non nasconde un bel niente...pero'nel resto hai ragione.
Siamo stra carichi di autostima...egocentrici..e con pelo sul cuore.


----------



## giò (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che ti si sta formando una crepa all'interno, non solo un timore razionale per quello che potrebbe accadere. Ma magari sbaglio.


e potrei sbagliare anch'io rilevando l'unico punto sul quale dissento.
a me sembra che la crepa sia la causa, non una conseguenza.
un discorso che va ben oltre fedeltà sì, fedeltà no.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non fare il furbo... pure tu le hai fatte le notti, ci scommetto.


ue' stordita, ho scritto apposta interessante...

ahahahah

hai un ritardo del ciclo anche tu?

(produttivo...specifico)

ahahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mai pensato...
> Ti ho dato anche un verde sul lungo post


Grazie, Luna! Anche io t'ho dato un verde in questo 3D e secondo me ne meritavi di più, anche altrove, ma a me dice sempre "non puoi dare ora l'approvazione etc. etc." 


In
vece, un bel rosso m'è arrivato adesso adesso. Sarà perché è prolisso o perché l'autore/autrice del rosso è moralista? 

@Simy: ecc'hairagione! Ma quando c'è tanta roba da dire, come si fa? Accetto consigli


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie, Luna! Anche io t'ho dato un verde in questo 3D e secondo me ne meritavi di più, anche altrove, ma a me dice sempre "non puoi dare ora l'approvazione etc. etc."
> 
> 
> In
> ...


Dì meno.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Ecco,mi sembra di non aver alzato casini,son rimasto sereno,e non escludo che il conte potesse non sapere!Però,sul resto ho un'altra opinione!


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie, Luna! Anche io t'ho dato un verde in questo 3D e secondo me ne meritavi di più, anche altrove, ma a me dice sempre "non puoi dare ora l'approvazione etc. etc."
> 
> 
> In
> ...



impara a farci l'abitudine...c'abbiamo un rubinatore folle!:mrgreen:

per i consigli...ora ci penso


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì meno.


ma tanto recupera de notte...

ahahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lavori de notte....
> 
> interessante...
> 
> ahahahahah




Tesssssssoro, faccio ricerca. A parte la prima fase, in biblioteca, nella quale sono tenuta agli orari della biblioteca o o dell'archivio o struttura di ricerca stessa, nelle altre fasi lavoro dove voglio e quando voglio. Il che generalmente significa dalle 15 ore in sù tutti i giorni anche le domeniche, in genere a casa. Una goduria.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> e potrei sbagliare anch'io rilevando l'unico punto sul quale dissento.
> a me sembra che la crepa sia la causa, non una conseguenza.
> un discorso che va ben oltre fedeltà sì, fedeltà no.




Io quello intendevo, magari mi sono espressa male. Al di là di ciò che razionalmente pensa (la paura di essere beccato e il discorso sul tardone che va con le ragazzine), si sta formando una crepa interna. Ben oltre tutto. Ma non so se è vero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì meno.





:risata: grande!


Ma lo chiedevo a Simy, mica a te. Che avresti risposto con la mannaia ero certa :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tesssssssoro, faccio ricerca. A parte la prima fase, in biblioteca, nella quale sono tenuta agli orari della biblioteca o o dell'archivio o struttura di ricerca stessa, nelle altre fasi lavoro dove voglio e quando voglio. Il che generalmente significa dalle 15 ore in sù tutti i giorni anche le domeniche, in genere a casa. Una goduria.


ma dai, praticamente na' vita de mierda...

comunque nun so se te ne sei gia' accorta, ma anche qua pullula de ricercatori...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai, praticamente na' vita de mierda...
> 
> comunque nun so se te ne sei gia' accorta, ma anche qua pullula de ricercatori...
> 
> ahahahahah


un pullulare unico.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Si ,ricercatori di figure di merda....:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ricercatori di figure di merda....:rotfl:


:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

Abbiamo i massimi esponenti nel panorama mondiale,insomma ogni giorno ne creano una!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo i massimi esponenti nel panorama mondiale,insomma ogni giorno ne creano una!!:rotfl:


alcuni tornano pure, dopo aver conseguito il Ph.D all estero.

so' i piu fighi...

incarogniti piu che mai ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Micia*

E noi qui siamo,pronti con il comitato di accoglienza,ndò vanno?Non so se hai notato,che massinfedele e il conte son riusciti a metter d'accordo stermy e angelo.......!E trovarsi contro quei due,non è il massimo....proprio no!:rotfl:


----------



## passante (23 Novembre 2012)

vi trovo tutti in gran forma, forum  :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Passante*

Quasi tutti..........:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cia guaglio'..tu hai capito come sono mi sembra..giusto??allora credimi...Il Conte non lo poteva sapere.Come non lo sapevo io..e da genitore ti capisco benissimo.
> Non voglio fare l'avvocato difensore..non ne ha bisogno...e non so cosa abbia combinato con Simy...ma avra'avuto le sue ragioni.
> Infine sbagli a chiamarlo traditore....lui non nasconde un bel niente...pero'nel resto hai ragione.
> Siamo stra carichi di autostima...egocentrici..e con pelo sul cuore.


Per non parlare del pelo sullo dtomaco che hanno le fantomatiche troiette da due lire che dici verrebbero cin te 
Angelo


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per non parlare del pelo sullo dtomaco che hanno le fantomatiche troiette da due lire che dici verrebbero cin te
> Angelo


sono proprio sfigato..e la seconda volta che vengo qua'oggi e trovo te..mi spieghi cosa ti ho fatto signor Angelo???
comunque non hai capito un casso...a parte che e'una..era per dire che quando una donna va'con uno sposato con figli.
Altro non e'che una troietta..concordi signor Pirla?


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono proprio sfigato..e la seconda volta che vengo qua'oggi e trovo te..mi spieghi cosa ti ho fatto signor Angelo???
> comunque non hai capito un casso...a parte che e'una..era per dire che q*uando una donna va'con uno sposato con figli.
> Altro non e'che una troietta..*concordi signor Pirla?


tanti discorsi et 
voilà che i peggiori detrattori dei traditori sono i traditori stessi


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

solo a scriverlo tra un tr e l'altro mi è partita una capsula:unhappy:


----------



## passante (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanti discorsi et
> voilà che i peggiori detrattori dei traditori sono i traditori stessi


non parlersti così se avessi la erre moscia ld:


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non parlersti così se avessi la erre moscia ld:


pignoletto che non sei altro leggi dopo:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Signori*

Siamo a venerdì,la settimana è al termine,è volata merda a iosa,mi auguro che la prossima sia più rilassante e pregna di spunti interessanti...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono proprio sfigato..e la seconda volta che vengo qua'oggi e trovo te..mi spieghi cosa ti ho fatto signor Angelo???
> comunque non hai capito un casso...a parte che e'una..era per dire che quando una donna va'con uno sposato con figli.
> Altro non e'che una troietta..concordi signor Pirla?


Concordo solo chevsei una vomitevole merda. Bada bene, anche io lo sono ma solo perché rispondo a te in questo modo. se la selezione naturale avesse eliminato la vomitevole merda che sei, io non lo sarei. Adesso fsi mente locale al costrutto della frase per capirls, ritardato


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però tu usi male i termini.
> Mi pare che nel tuo caso non si possa parlare di "tradimento".
> Mi pare che tu avessi avvisato tuo marito che data la situazione ti vedevi con altri uomini no?
> In quel caso non è tradimento, sai?
> ...


Gli avevo detto che nel nostro rapporto non ci sarebbe stata più esclusività. Che volevo un rapporto aperto e la libertà di fare ciò che volevo. Ma se uscivo la sera per vedermi con qualcuno, di certo non gli dicevo la verità, perchè lui ne avrebbe sofferto e non era pronto per accettare questa cosa. Quindi raccontavo bugie, probabilmente più per proteggere lui che me stessa. Lui sospettava, sì, ma non sapeva con chi mi vedevo o cosa facevo. Evitava l'argomento, forse per paura di quello che avrebbe saputo.

Mi sembra di averlo già scritto più di una volta.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*.*



oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo a venerdì,la settimana è al termine,è volata merda a iosa,mi auguro che la prossima sia più rilassante e pregna di spunti interessanti...!!:rotfl:


Oscuro Massimo Meridio,adesso riposa nel tuo giaciglio ovattato,la guerra è ancora lunga,ombre funeste si annidano all'orizzonte,lo scalpitio dei nemici ti desterà dal tuo profondo sonno,ti aspettano al varco,dovrai affrontarli,ancora una volta,una volta ancora,conquistati la tua libertà,poi riposerai nella pace e nella prosperità,ma non adesso,non ora.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Gli avevo detto che nel nostro rapporto non ci sarebbe stata più esclusività. Che volevo un rapporto aperto e la libertà di fare ciò che volevo. Ma se uscivo la sera per vedermi con qualcuno, di certo non gli dicevo la verità, perchè lui ne avrebbe sofferto e non era pronto per accettare questa cosa. Quindi raccontavo bugie, probabilmente più per proteggere lui che me stessa. Lui sospettava, sì, ma non sapeva con chi mi vedevo o cosa facevo. Evitava l'argomento, forse per paura di quello che avrebbe saputo.
> 
> Mi sembra di averlo già scritto più di una volta.


Che prova ne hai, stronza, che lui lo sapesse già ? Dai provalo se ci riesci, stronza  
Angelo


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

DIMOSTRALO!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è un bruttissimo pensiero...
> Sai cosa penso?
> Che date le barze sui carabinieri
> tutti quelli che portano una divisa e sono a servizio dello stato
> ...


Questa uscita è pessima.

E' disarmante come per colpire certi utenti tu te ne esca con cose di così pessimo gusto.

Io non sono una fan delle forze dell'ordine, ma mio nonno era un carabiniere e lo ricordo sempre con affetto.

Lui stesso mi raccontava certe barzellette sui carabinieri e si divertiva a farlo, sapeva essere autoironico 

Tu disprezzi tanto gli insulti, ma ti assicuro che ogni tanto qualche botta di coglione è più innocua di tante malignità che scrivi tu.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> DIMOSTRALO!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai dimenticato Stronza. Non puoi baciarle il culo ma darle dells Stronza si


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Oscuro massimo merdio*

Oscuro massimo meridio.....!:rotfl:Ascolta ho solo un dubbio:ma sei un fan?o mi prendi per il culo?il confine mi sembra estremamente labile...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Concordo solo chevsei una vomitevole merda. Bada bene, anche io lo sono ma solo perché rispondo a te in questo modo. se la selezione naturale avesse eliminato la vomitevole merda che sei, io non lo sarei. Adesso fsi mente locale al costrutto della frase per capirls, ritardato


tu non sei la merda ma la puzza della merda e presto anche quella granfiga  di sole che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere  se ne accorgeràsolo questione di tempo ti ha ripudiato tua madre figurati un poco che sei


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che prova ne hai, stronza, che lui lo sapesse già ? Dai provalo se ci riesci, stronza
> Angelo





oscuro ha detto:


> DIMOSTRALO!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh?? 


Forse sono un po' indietro con la lettura :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu non sei la merda ma la puzza della merda e presto anche quella granfiga  di sole che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere  se ne accorgeràsolo questione di tempo ti ha ripudiato tua madre figurati un poco che sei


Ti saluta tanto mia madre. Salutami tanto la tua quando vai al cimitero. o quando ci andrai presto a trovarla, ti auguro e spero


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh??
> 
> 
> Forse sono un po' indietro con la lettura :unhappy:


Si sei proprio rimasta indietro


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dimostra che io lo sapevo...
> Dimostralo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma guarda che lo sapevamo tutti. Persino io che sto sul forum un quinto del tempo che ci passi tu.

E tu che vivi incollato al forum e quoti ogni post non lo sapevi?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti saluta tanto mia madre. Salutami tanto la tua quando vai al cimitero. o quando ci andrai presto a trovarla, ti auguro e spero


un trattamento sanitario obbligatorio dovrebbero chiedere  cosi ti levano dalla circolazione mezzo coglione che sei perchè nemmeno intero vali,ora ti sta andando di lusso conSole ma vedrai.conosco tutto di tetutto.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un trattamento sanitario obbligatorio dovrebbero chiedere  cosi ti levano dalla circolazione mezzo coglione che sei perchè nemmeno intero vali,ora ti sta andando di lusso conSole ma vedrai.conosco tutto di tetutto.


Minchia mi sto cagando addosso
AHAHSHAHAHAHAHAHAH
salutami tutta la tua famiglia animali compresi. Stesse modalità di tua madre. 'Na strage insomma


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte... invece di scrivere in privato..non vergognarti...scrivilo in chiaro quello che pensi di me! invece di disapprovarmi e insultarmi in privato fallo pubblicamente...
> 
> questi i due messaggi che ho ricevuto...e io per lo meno ho amici veri..non ho nulla di cui dovermi vergognare!
> 
> ...


Alè! Tra qualche settimana avrai le tette flaccide Simy. Preparati


----------



## massinfedele (23 Novembre 2012)

*Un post dall'aldilài*

Per ragioni che non sto a spiegarvi, ho deciso di scrivere un post finale. Un post che faccia il punto, _per me_, su questo 3D.

Purtroppo, non posso chiudere il 3D, perché non l"ho aperto da registrato, e quinidi il mio post probabilmente verrà tristemente seguito dalla solita sequela di insulti, baggianate ed altro. 

Ma questo è il "post finale", dedicato solo a chi ha voluto e saputo ascoltare e colloquiare con il traditore seriale.

La mia presenza in questo forum nasce dalla necessità di capire cosa potrei, o dovrei fare nella mia situazione. Sono però stato chiamato a dare ragione della mia situazione. Come spesso accade, le circostanze hanno avuto impatto sulla sostanza. In particolare, non vorrei ripetermi, i continui attacchi non hanno aiutato a condurre un'analisi serena, anche da parte mia. Analizzare come sono arrivato alle conclusioni che ho raggiunto, il percorso, era forse ancora più importante che le ragioni stesse. Ma le urla scomposte non aiutano ad aprire il cuore e permettere di guardarvi dentro. Di qui la difesa delle proprie azioni, l'uso attivo delle sole difese mentali create negli anni.

Ma alcuni post, quelli, li ho letti avidamente. E mi hanno dato molto. E voglio dire a queste persone che si sono prese la briga di tentare di analizzare senza giudicare che comprendo la critica fondamentale che hanno sollevato. La libertà di scelta dell'altro. Ho già detto che non rifarei le scelte fatte. Ed, a voi persone, posso anche confessare che comprendo l'errore. L'errore di fare delle scelte per l'altro. Se avessimo tempo, potrei anche spiegare come una persona che non vuole far del male possa fare questo errore. Ma, purtroppo, questo luogo non lo permette. E' già eroico aver discusso, come abbiamo fatto, contornati da urla e sberleffi. 

Epperò, fatemi ribadire che l'amore, di padre e di marito, di un traditore seriale è (o almeno può essere) amore vero, a tutti gli effetti. Il non essere fedele con contrasta necessariamente con l'amare la propria compagna, per non parlare poi dei figli. 

Alcuni ragionamenti fatti qui forse mi aiuteranno a non tradire più. Ma una cosa è certa. Saranno i ragionamenti di chi, riconoscendoti come persona, puntano il dito sulla ragione che può convincerti, e non quelli che sozzano tutta la tua esistenza per dimostrarti che sbagli. Tra il serio ed il faceto, tempo fa ebbi a scrivere che essere entrarto in questo forum aveva rafforzato la mia volontà di tradire. Non posso negare che in parte era vero. Sentire tutte queste urla mi aveva lasciato interdetto e aveva, incredibilmente, rafforzato i miei convincimenti.

Ed invece, che potenza acustica dalle voci delle persone che parlano sottovoce. Proprio quelle che vanno acercare un post di mille pagine fa, e fanno un commento. Quel commento. Un passo avanti. Ed aprirsi a queste persone è naturale, così come è naturale chiudere la porta alle altre. Ebbene, io vi ho ascoltato. E voi sapete che l'ho fatto. Non era mia intenzione mettere in discussione il mio sistema di vita ma chissà, forse questo è un percorso necessario. Entrando qui non lo prevedevo, ma che dire, non sempre si possono prevedere le conseguenze delle proprie azoni.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Per ragioni che non sto a spiegarvi, ho deciso di scrivere un post finale. Un post che faccia il punto, _per me_, su questo 3D.
> 
> Purtroppo, non posso chiudere il 3D, perché non l"ho aperto da registrato, e quinidi il mio post probabilmente verrà tristemente seguito dalla solita sequela di insulti, baggianate ed altro.
> 
> ...


Bentornato...
ne è passato di tempo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Per ragioni che non sto a spiegarvi, ho deciso di scrivere un post finale. Un post che faccia il punto, _per me_, su questo 3D.
> 
> Purtroppo, non posso chiudere il 3D, perché non l"ho aperto da registrato, e quinidi il mio post probabilmente verrà tristemente seguito dalla solita sequela di insulti, baggianate ed altro.
> 
> ...


Pirletta se segnali il tuo primo post di entrata il thtesd magicamente sparisce. Oppure vuoi che tutte le megagalattiche puttanate che hai scritto rimangano ad imperituta memoria?


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Per ragioni che non sto a spiegarvi, ho deciso di scrivere un post finale. Un post che faccia il punto, _per me_, su questo 3D.
> 
> Purtroppo, non posso chiudere il 3D, perché non l"ho aperto da registrato, e quinidi il mio post probabilmente verrà tristemente seguito dalla solita sequela di insulti, baggianate ed altro.
> 
> ...


Vabbè dai. Almeno l'avatar lo puoi cambiare però.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Alè! Tra qualche settimana avrai le tette flaccide Simy. Preparati


naaaaaaaaaaaa. al limite dirà che ha una seconda scarsa. il flaccido è  inflazionato


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè dai. Almeno l'avatar lo puoi cambiare però.


propongo
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...YnJ-P_GLRhcaBFbNQxyQHPxDph76qVqH0P_emB0zl7a6w


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pirletta se segnali il tuo primo post di entrata il thtesd magicamente sparisce. Oppure vuoi che tutte le megagalattiche puttanate che hai scritto rimangano ad imperituta memoria?


Mi sembra una cavolata fare sparire questo thread.

Ci sono molti interventi, alcuni abbastanza emblematici. Sarebbe una forma di censura abnorme.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra una cavolata fare sparire questo thread.
> 
> Ci sono molti interventi, alcuni abbastanza emblematici. Sarebbe una forma di censura abnorme.


infatti era un suggerimento per poi fare incazzare Admin, che poi l'avrebbe rimesso


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un trattamento sanitario obbligatorio dovrebbero chiedere  cosi ti levano dalla circolazione mezzo coglione che sei perchè nemmeno intero vali,*ora ti sta andando di lusso con Sole *ma vedrai.conosco tutto di tetutto.


Toh, un non registrato che odia Angelo ma non parla male di me... mi è quasi simpatico


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Toh, un non registrato che odia Angelo ma non parla male di me... mi è quasi simpatico


se per questo ti è sfuggito che ti ha dato della strafiga. uno stronzo per giunta cieco, insomma  
Angelo

ps: indoviniamo chi è lo sfigato di turno? 
no che poi mi tocca cancellare


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se per questo ti è sfuggito che *ti ha dato della strafiga. uno stronzo per giunta cieco, *insomma
> Angelo
> 
> ps: indoviniamo chi è lo sfigato di turno?
> no che poi mi tocca cancellare


Sicuramente cieco.

Ma molto simpatico, faccio il tifo per lui


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente cieco.
> 
> Ma molto simpatico, faccio il tifo per lui  [/QUOTE* quando saprà del culo flaccido non starà più dalla tua parte
> Angelo


----------



## tesla (23 Novembre 2012)

ha il culo flaccido?  allora nemmeno io sto più dalla sua parte


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ha il culo flaccido?  allora nemmeno io sto più dalla sua parte


Ebbene sì: è il Conte che ha rivelato questo mio dramma segreto al forum


----------



## tesla (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ebbene sì: è il Conte che ha rivelato questo mio dramma segreto al forum



a saperlo prima non ti quotavo 
non quoto culi flaccidi


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Alè! Tra qualche settimana avrai le tette flaccide Simy. Preparati



:scared:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:


e dei lobi sproporzionatamente grossi non ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e dei lobi sproporzionatamente grossi non ne vogliamo parlare?


:scared:

mi state spaventando


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> mi state spaventando


non dovevi diventare mia amica. e per darti il colpo di grazia ti dico pure che hai le nocche delle tue dita cadenti. Tiè!


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non dovevi diventare mia amica. e per darti il colpo di grazia ti dico pure che hai le nocche delle tue dita cadenti. Tiè!



iange:

ho capito...sono da rottamare ormai


----------



## Sole (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> mi state spaventando


Guarda, se vuoi lo anticipo io il Conte, facciamo prima. Almeno non stai con l'ansia.

Simy, hai le tette flaccide :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Non come quelle di Farfalla, che sono di marmo    



:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, se vuoi lo anticipo io il Conte, facciamo prima. Almeno non stai con l'ansia.
> 
> Simy, hai le tette flaccide :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ...



vabbè...vado a fare qualche esercizio per le tette flaccide.... :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè...vado a fare qualche esercizio per le tette flaccide.... :unhappy:


Per le nocche ti do io il nome di qualcuno per fare ginnastica e usarlo come sacco


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Minchia mi sto cagando addosso
> AHAHSHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> salutami tutta la tua famiglia animali compresi. Stesse modalità di tua madre. 'Na strage insomma


e dopo esserti cagato addosso
la  prendila in mano
 e te dai uno schiaffo,l ultimo della giornata.

domani poi ricominci. 

se te conoscessero bene  come ho fatto io manco uno sputo te mollerebbero per pietà,ognuno tene a faccia ' e cazze che vo', ma tu sei esagerate !!!
tu pe me si nu pirito t'ammollo qui. 


e voi statave accortì a sto scemm' che è inguaiato  di testa


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e dopo esserti cagato addosso
> la  prendila in mano
> e te dai uno schiaffo,l ultimo della giornata.
> 
> ...


prima di parlare con me torna alle elementari che va bene essere ignoranti e illetterati, ma tu esageri proprio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2012)

Ho letto nuovamente auguri di morte. Sempre dai soliti noti. Possibile che non si dissamorino del forum?


----------

